#ubuntu-de 2011-10-10
<Nalkem> moin moin
<Nalkem> kann ich irgendwie herausfinden wo ein programm sich gerade befindet? (also in gdb -p pid bt ausfuehren). nur brauche ich da nur die ausgabe und muss gdb direkt beendet haben. moechte automatisch mehrere programme ueberprüfen wo sie gerade sind
<jokrebel> Hi
<oregano4> Moin! Ich möchte Orage als Kalender nutzen, ich habe jetzt in Opera ical-links entdecktund möchte die jetzt mit orage öffnen lassen, Opera fragt auch ganz brav danach womit er sie öffnen soll. Nur finde ich das Programm orage nicht.
<sash_> In der Shell: which orage
<sash_> Wird wohl in /usr/bin liegen, vermute ich.
<jokrebel> oregano4: Was ist orage? Hast da nen Link oder so?
<sash_> jokrebel: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Orage
<sash_> Default-Kalender aus Xfce, irrc.
<oregano4> oh da war wer schneller
<oregano4> Ich habe mir so gedacht das ich den verwende für Lubuntu
<sash_> Klar, kannst du.
<oregano4> Funktionieren tut er ja auch :)
<sash_> oregano4: Siehe oben, was ich als erstes gesagt habe. Dann wirds gehen.
<oregano4> Jepp hat geklappert, und wieder mal ein großes Dankeschön! 
<k1l> Nicole_WMDE: magst du mal deine verbindung überprüfen?
<Nicole_WMDE> k1l,  sorry, ja, irgendwas stimmt hier nicht.
<SeriousSammy> hat jemand erfahrungen mit cisco VPNs unter ubuntu?
<jokrebel> ,frag? SeriousSammy
<shetlandpony> SeriousSammy: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<usch> Hallo, ich möchte gern eine einzelne IP im Internet an localhost weiterleiten. Leider klappt das mit der Datei /etc/hosts nicht, da diese scheinbar nur Hostnames berücksichtigt. Gibt es da noch eine andere Möglichkeit?
<deem> usch: iptables
<SeriousSammy> hab flogendes problem, muss mich unter win7 über den cisco client connecten um bsw. in diesen irc zu kommen weil ich eingeschränkte ports habe, unter ubuntu will die verbindung beim besten willen nicht funktionieren
<k1l> ,vpn? SeriousSammy 
<shetlandpony> Sorry k1l, ich weiss nichts ueber vpn, ich assoziiere aber Cisco-VPN-Client, kvpnc, Network-Manager VPN_Plugins, pptpconfig und pptpd damit
<usch> deem, danke - hättest du evtl. die Parameter parat? Sieht komplizierter aus als ich dachte.
<k1l> SeriousSammy: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Network-Manager/VPN_Plugins
<usch> deem, bzw. wonach genau muss ich suchen?
<SeriousSammy> http://www.zeik.uni-potsdam.de/fileadmin/projects/zeik/assets/20110520-Linux-VPN.pdf
<shetlandpony> SeriousSammy's url: http://tinyurl.com/6jmfgre
<SeriousSammy> k1l: hab ich schon durch
<k1l> ,wf? SeriousSammy 
<shetlandpony> SeriousSammy: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<SeriousSammy> funzt unter vpnc leider auch nicht
<jokrebel> ,funzen? SeriousSammy
<shetlandpony> SeriousSammy: Musste nach dem Insten iwie confen, bis es vllt funzt u so weiter.
<deem> usch: such mal nach nat in verbindugn mit iptables. das sollte das sein was du willst
<usch> deem, OK danke, ich werde mein Glück versuchen
<LetoThe2nd> wie kann man (möglich un-obskur) in einem (bash-)script ein kommando starten, und dann überprüfen wie lang es läuft - und falls es nach zeit x imme rnoch nicht fertig ist, es abbrechen? irgendwas mit fork, pid, sleep und kill vmtl, oder?
<Fuchs> time
<Fuchs> wobei, halt, das mit dem abbrechen 
<LetoThe2nd> Fuchs: genau deswegen frag ich ;-)
<Fuchs> LetoThe2nd: pid=$!  dann ein sleep, dann da drauf ein kill wenn es noch laeuft
<Fuchs> also vorher vielleicht mit ps pruefen, ob das auch wirklich noch der Prozess ist
<LetoThe2nd> Fuchs: jo, in die richtung dachte ich ebenfalls. thx.
<LetoThe2nd> wobei prozessnummern ja nicht sooo schnell recycled werden sollten, meinem verständnis nach.
<Fuchs> sollten und meinem Verstaendnis nach haben in der Programmierung nichts verloren, 
<Fuchs> das sind die Hauptgruende fuer die Bugs, die man dann stundenlang sucht :p 
<Fuchs> pruefs, das ist ein einziges grep mehr
<LetoThe2nd> schon klar. :-) 
<joschi> LetoThe2nd: es gibt `timeout`
<LetoThe2nd> joschi: ah. sieht nett aus, danke.
<don0rism> Hallo zusammen, kurze Frage, gibt es bekannte bugs bzgl. 11.04 und flashvideos in firefox ... hab seit dem ich auf 11.04 bin extreme lags im abspielen von z.b youtube videos etc. selbes Flashvideo in einer VB (WinXP) läuft bestens...
<don0rism> hab auch schon extrem mit den Addons gefrickelt...
<don0rism> dl rate im schnitt so immer 5-10 kb/s
<xgione_chris> 64BIT oder 32?
<don0rism> 32
<xgione_chris> welche Flash Version ist es?
<don0rism> mom
<don0rism> shockwave 11.0r1
<xgione_chris> hmm
<xgione_chris> das ist glaube ich recht aktuell
<don0rism> jop
<xgione_chris> schade
<xgione_chris> dann weiß ich leider nicht
<don0rism> kk .. thx
<dadrc> Ist aber nicht die aktuellste Version
<don0rism> ich schau grad ...
<dadrc> Flash 11 ist mittlerweile in den Partner-Repositories. Das Paket heißt adobe-flashplugin
<don0rism> jop .. zieh ich grad ... Adobe Flash Player version 11.0.1.152
<don0rism> auch grad gesehen
<don0rism> hmmm ... leider nicht wirklich besser
<xgione_chris> Also bei mir ist es auch so das Flash unter Linux langsamer ist als unter Windows
<don0rism> man sieht auch kaum ein "precaching"
<xgione_chris> aber so richtig brauchen tut man es auch nicht mehr finde ich 
<don0rism> hmmm .. naja ansichtssache ;)
<xgione_chris> naja Youtube geht wunderbar mit HTML 5
<xgione_chris> :-D
<daswort> wie heißt nochmal diese serverprogramm mit dem man datein auf änderungen (unabhängig) überwachen kann? Um änderungen zu erkennen, welche vllt aus den logs gelöscht wurden. 
<xgione_chris> und sonst brauche ich es gar nicht bzw. reicht mir die etwas langsame Version ^^
<dadrc> daswort, meinst du inotify?
<xgione_chris> Kennt jemand eine einfache Möglichkeit unter Ubuntu die Hauppauge MediaMVP an VDR anzubinden, den VOMPServer gibt es leider nicht als Paket 
<daswort> dadrc: ne ich meine mich zu errinern dass das einfach via hashes geregelt wurde. Da ein Manipulator ja auch auf die Idee kommen könnte alle inotify-events  abfangen. Oder so ähnlich ist n Jahr her seit dem ich das Prog kennen gelernt habe
<dAnjou> kann man nutzer irgendwie nur deaktivieren statt ganz zu entfernen? ich hab hier 2 nutzer-accounts, die über keinen weg mehr ins system kommen sollen. aber deren daten (pw, uid, ...) sollen erhalten bleiben.
<daswort> man kann doch beim passwortsetzen eine frist einbauen bis das passwort abläuft (stichwort sicherheit und passwortwechsel) danach kann der user sich nur noch mit admin hilfe anmelden
<k1l> dAnjou: die loginshell zu /dev/null leiten oder so?
<daswort> passwd --expiredate 1 oder ähnlich
<dAnjou> daswort: das ist eher ne einmalige aktion
<daswort> schau mal in die man
<dAnjou> k1l: das hört sich eher unelegant an, ich such mal nochn bisl weiter
<magenbrot> dAnjou: probiers damit: usermod -e 1 <username>
<dc5ala> k1l, bei sowas wird die login shell auf /bin/false gesetzt
<dAnjou> neben adduser und deluser sollte es noch einen convenience wrapper disableuser geben
<dAnjou> magenbrot: und wieder aktivieren?
<daswort> man: #### [Kurz vor seinem Tod gab der Apple-Erfindervisionärguru Steve Jobs eines seiner letzten Interviews der TITANIC. Auf dreizehn beliebige Fragen antwortete er wie üblich präzise, vorausschauend und die Welt verbessernd. Wer da beim Nachlesen keine kleine Träne verdrücken muß, ist kein Mensch.](http://www.titanic-magazin.de/der-letzte-mensch-steve-jobs.html)
<k1l> ,ot? daswort 
<shetlandpony> daswort: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<daswort> Herr gott wer hat meine Zwischenablage wieder voll geschrieben?
<daswort> To disable the account, administrators should use usermod --expiredate 1 (this set the account's expire date to Jan 2, 1970).
<daswort> Users with a locked password are not allowed to change their password.
<daswort> Das wars
<dAnjou> vllt. reichts auch, wenn ich das über ssh mache
<magenbrot> dAnjou: das expiredate wieder hochsetzen, z.b. 2099-01-01
<dAnjou> das geht eleganter (und so, dass ichs mir merken kann)
<daswort> ach genau also usermod nicht passwd, mein fehler.
<dAnjou> magenbrot: ok, dann wär auch das ok
<dAnjou> jo, ssh reicht, mach ich's darüber
<dAnjou> danke trotzdem an alle
<daswort> Aber vergiss nicht wenns nur um normalen login geht und du den sperrst müsste ssh immer noch gehen.
<oregano4> Moin! Document Viewer 2.32.0 minimiert sich andauernd, wenn ich zum Beispiel über den seitlichen Balken nach unten scrolle, oder links im Verzeichnis Links anklicke.Was mache ich falsch?
<dAnjou> ich such mich hier grad zu tode. wie ist denn der normale weg, sich als anderer user einzuloggen in der shell? (bin root)
<k1l> su nick
<dadrc> Mit -, wenn du 'ne Loginshell willst
<dAnjou> was hab ich ohne loginshell?
<joschi> nix
<dAnjou> werden dann irgendwelche umgebungsvariablen gesetzt?
<dAnjou> *werden mit loginshell
<joschi> es wird das environment des aufrufers übernommen
<joschi> mit loginshell ist es eben eine login-shell
<dAnjou> wörter mit sich selbst erklären FTW
<joschi> dann kommt es darauf an, was in {.profile,.bashrc,.bash_profile} steht
<dAnjou> also ohne - krieg ich aber schon ne bash, oder?
<joschi> kommt darauf an, welche shell der benutzer eingestellt hat
<fball> Ich hab eine socks5 proxy ip x.x.x.x mit port (anonymous, ohne auth) und will ping google.de über den proxy ausführen. wie mach ich das am besten?
<LetoThe2nd> fball: tante google meint dazu http://stackoverflow.com/questions/5274934/use-ping-through-socks-server
<Adelius> Hi, mein Firefox frisst sich 100% CPU rein ohne erkennbaren Grund. Habe erst Flash im Verdacht gehabt und rausgeschmissen, aber das Problem besteht weiterhin
<jokrebel> Adelius: In der Tat ist an sowas oft ein Flashplugin schuld. Was verstehst Du unter "Flash … rausgeschmissen"?
<Adelius> Ich habe es erst mit den 64 Bit Beta Releas vom Adobe Flash Player 11 versucht, dann mit Gnash, mit Flashblock Addons, etc und dann alles über synaptic gepurged und Rest aus /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins entfernt
<Adelius> Ich öffne Firefox mit Google Startseite und wenn ich es so stehe lasse dann vereinnahmt FF ca nach 2-5min 100% CPU
<Adelius> about:plugins zeigt auch kein Flash Plugin mehr an
<jokrebel> Adelius: Mit der Google-Startseite? Das ist aber eher ungewöhnlich. Anderen Browser (zB. Chromium) schon versucht?
<Adelius> Ich habe noch keine anderen Browser probiert
 * jokrebel ist (auch wegen Performace-Problemen) schon seit längerem auf Chromium umgestiegen.
<Adelius> Falls mir Chromium alle Addons bietet, die ich als Web-Entwickler brauche, dann wäre ich damit halbwegs zufrieden. Zur Browseroptimierung muss ich allerdings auch auf Firefox zurückgreifen
<Adelius> Chromium habe ich jetzt auf und sehe, ob ich den Fehler wie bei FF durch nichts zu reproduzieren kann..
<sonotos> Adelius: gibt diverse plugins unter anderem auch firebug in einer liteversion
<[AI]> hallo, wie kann ich bei einem zweiten monitor über VGA meine ubuntu gnome taskleite erweitern? jemand eine idee?
<jokrebel_> [AI]: hab mal was gehört von "auf 1 Einrichten" und dann rüberziehn (hab das aber wegen "hab ich nicht" nie selbst probiert. BTW ein Nick mit ner Klammer am Anfang find ich doof.
<[AI]> jokrebel_: okay merci, musste dazu noch alt drücken, sonsts funktionierts nicht
<[AI]> ein nick mit _ am ende is mal doof :p
<jokrebel_> [AI]: Wobei das, im gegensatz zu "bei dir" das Tab-Coplete erledigen kann..
<[AI]> true
<P01nt3r> hallo leute. mein cd-befehl hier unter ubuntu-lucid 32-bit spinnt auf einmal. ich bekomme, wenn ich das auf ein vorhandenes verzeichnis aus einem shell-script ausführe, immer solche meldungen wie ": not founds auf einmal: 22:" weiss da wer rat?
<P01nt3r> google schweigt sich dazu fleissig aus und die rechte der verzeichnisse hab ich auch schon gecheckt, das sollte alles stimmen.
<bullgard4> P01nt3r: Statt um den heißen Brei heruumzureden, poste bitte den genuen Befehl und die genaue Antwort. 
<P01nt3r> bullgard4: befehl war aufruf des scriptes: "sh alle dateien sichern"
<bullgard4> P01nt3r: Das sind mir zu wenig Informationen. ich kann Dir nicht helfen.
<Adelius> P01nt3r: nimm doch einfach rsync oder rsnapshot :P
<P01nt3r> bullgard4: fehler. aufruf war so: sh "alle dateien sichern"
<P01nt3r> mom.
<P01nt3r> bullgard4: die meldugn dazu war diese: http://pastebin.com/n9HHXfAE
<P01nt3r> bullgard4: in dem script steht nur ein cd-befehl. wenn ich den so im terminal eingebe, funktioniert es, nur aus dem skript nicht. das komische: "which cd" liefert mir keinen pfad zur binär-datei, ist das normal?
<hdp> Das ist korrekt, weil "cd" ein Kommando der Shell ist und eben nicht ein Programm.
<bullgard4> P01nt3r: Da steht: "can't cd to /home/dirk". Also existiert das Verzeichnis nicht. Du mußt prüfen, warum das Verzeichnis nicht existiert.
<P01nt3r> bullgard4: cd /home/dirk aus dem terminal geht. ^^
<P01nt3r> das ist ja das was ich nicht verstehe.
<P01nt3r> bullgard4: und da es eine absolute pfadangabe ist, sollte es doch egal sein, von wo aus der befehl aufgerufen wird?
<sdx23> Wie wär's, wenn du das Skript mal nopastest?
<Adelius> jokrebel: Mein Firefox Problem scheint sich mit einem frischen FF Profil verflüchtig zu haben. Mein altes Profil hat schon mehrere Ubuntu Releases durchlebt und hat Unmengen an Lesezeichnen. Werde jetzt mal langsam die Addons und Lesezeichen migrieren.
<jokrebel> Adelius: Gute Idee
<Adelius> jokrebel: aber als erstes wird Adobe Flash 11 getestet!
<P01nt3r> hier das script: http://pastebin.com/GqdP4uGN
<P01nt3r> kann bitte mal jemand "which cd" absetzen und mir das ergebnis hier pasten bitte?
<hdp> Ich habe dir bereits diesbezüglich etwas geschrieben.
<P01nt3r> ah ok danke.
<db> moin. da meine externe USB HD immer mal wieder scheinbar unmotiviert aus dem suspend-modus aufwacht, hab ich mal das audit logging bemüht und einen tag lang alle zugriffe aufgezeichnet.. aber ich finde da nix ausser meinen tatsächlichen zugriffen. trotzdem wacht das ding immer wieder mal auf.
<db> hat jemand nen heissen tip, wie ich das abstellen kann? oder wenigstens herausfinden, woran es liegt?
<P01nt3r> wegen dem script: ich habe testweise mal in das script nur reingeschrieben: "cd /home/dirk" bzw. "cd /daten/daten". wenn ich das dann per script aufrufe geht es nicht, nur wenn ich es direkt in einem terminal aufrufe geht es, und da dann bei beiden verzeichnissen.
<P01nt3r> das script lief wunderbar, bevor ich lucid neu installiert habe.
<sdx23> P01nt3r: Was du da an Fehlermeldungen hast, passt nicht zu dem Skript. Davon abgesehen: Dir ist klar, dass du zwei unterschiedliche Shells verwandt hast?
<P01nt3r> sdx23: ja, bash und sh.
<sdx23> Andererseits sollte das imho nichts ausmachen. Wird das Skript mit demselben User ausgeführt, wie du in der Shell testetest?
<P01nt3r> sdx23: ja. komisch: hab eben ein neues script angelegt und es darin versucht - da geht es jetzt wieder?!? scheinbar war die datei beschädigt ...
<P01nt3r> sdx23: bullgard4: danke euch für die hilfe.
<P01nt3r> ciao.
<IchGucksLive> Guten abend wie heist diese aplication mit den drehenden zahnrädern um den speed der grafik zutesten ?
<ppq> IchGucksLive: glxgears
<db> glxgears is not a benchmark! ;)
<IchGucksLive> danke
<NTQ> Hi. Mein Flashplayer läuft zwar und spielt alles richtig ab, was man so an Flashsachen im internet findet, aber er verbraucht dabei unheimlich viel cpu. bei einem kleinen youtube-video ist eine cpu bei mir schon voll ausgelastet und vollbild kann man vergessen. woran könnte das liegen?
<jokrebel> NTQ: An Flash selbst…
<bullgard4> NTQ: Daran, daß das Kodieren und Dekodieren als Programm und nicht in Hardware ausgeführt wird auf Deinem Rechner. Ist bei wenig leistungsfähigen Rechnern normal.
<db> NTQ, evtl brauchst du auch nur nen grafiktreiber mit hardware-beschleunigung?
<NTQ> Ich habe eine NVidia Quadro NVS 140M in einem Thinkpad R61, falls euch das was sagt. aber wisst ihr vielleicht welche Hardwareanforderungen ich benötige? Ich hab als Zweitbetriebssystem Windows drauf und da ist die CPU-Last wesentlicher geringer.
<db> hast du da denn die closed-source treiber für die grafikkarte installiert unter linux?
<NTQ> ich nutze die proprietären treiber von nvidia, die treiberversion ist 195.36.24 laut nvidia server settings
<db> ahja
<Fuchs> NTQ: weil da die Graphikkarte rechnen kann
<Fuchs> NTQ: zufaelligerweise x86_64  (uname -m)  oder compiz aktiv? 
<NTQ> Fuchs: ja, x86_64 und compiz aktiv. und das ganze unter einem Ubuntu 10.04
<Fuchs> NTQ: gut, dann darf die CPU rechnen, waerend unter Windows die GPU rechnet
<Fuchs> NTQ: sag Adobe danke, dass sie unfaehig sind
<db> ach. bei der 64bit flash version macht das die cpu oder wie, Fuchs?
<NTQ> Fuchs: ah, alles klar. ;) ich hatte mal irgendwelche x64 flash beta sachen installiert. aber momentan hab ich Flash 11.0 r1 laut firefox "about:plugins"
<db> Fuchs, oder wie ist da jetzt der zusammenhang? :)
<Fuchs> db: dann ja, und in alten (und afaik auch neuen) Versionen von flash war hartkodiert, dass es bei laufendem Compiz ebenfalls nicht die GPU rechnen laesst, 
<Fuchs> weil einige damit Probleme hatten
<Fuchs> db: das ist der Zusammenhang
<db> ahja
<Fuchs> unter x86 ist flash gegen vdpau gelinkt und kann es auch verwenden, wenn Mond und Venus gescheit stehen
<NTQ> achso, also liegt es an der kombination compiz + x64. ist ja blöd...
<Fuchs> noe, einer von beiden wuerde ausreichen
<NTQ> ah, noch schlimmer.
<NTQ> da fragt man sich als programmierer immer wieder, was es so schwer macht das ganze auch für 64 bit zu kompilieren. schlechte planung von anfang an, wie's aussieht. naja, aber danke. dann weiß ich jetzt auch, warum es bei einigen meiner freunde super flüssig läuft und bei mir nicht, obwohl die den schlechteren laptop haben. ;)
<Fuchs> naja, kleiner Tipp: 
<Fuchs> Du kannst das 32 Bit flash nehmen, zusammen mit nspluginwrapper
<Fuchs> dann ggf. noch das hartcodierte compiz aus der flash library rausfischen (gibt es im Netz Anleitungen, vorher Sicherheitskopie anlegen) 
<sash_> Was aber an einigen Stellen auch nicht alle Probleme behebt (Stichwort Games).
<Fuchs> dann sollte es gehen
<NTQ> das ist ein guter tipp. werde ich mal ausprobieren. ich dachte ich hätte jetzt allgemein schlechte karten damit. ;)
<db> mal ehrlich.. auf meinem netbook läuft windows.. funktioniert halt einfach ;P
<db> und zum chatten und surfen reichts ja *bg*
<Fuchs> ,ot? 
<shetlandpony> Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<db> tschuldigung. ;)
<fball> welche distribution würdet ihr für einen server wählen, wenn euch security am wichtigsten wäre?
<Fuchs> fball: also zuerst wuerde ich lieber in #ubuntu-de-offtopic fragen :) 
<jokrebel_> Im Bootscreen steht leider nur ein Bruchstück des Satzes: "Fehler zu beheben, I für ignorieren, s, um das Einhängen zu überspringen, oder" (nach der meldung das auf / fehler gefunden wurden). Wie lautet der Buchstabe, der vor "Fehler beheben" STEHT?
<jokrebel_> sorry for Caps
<[AI]> hm jemand ne idee, wieso bei mir plötzlich die menuleiste bei ALLEN fenstern weg ist? wo man normal minimieren, maxmimeren und schließen kann
<Fuchs> [AI]: vermutung: weil keine Fensterverwaltung laeuft
<Fuchs> und das ist nicht die Menueleiste, die Menueleiste ist eins weiter unten 
<Fuchs> [AI]: vermutete Abhilfe: neue Fensterverwaltung starten. Welche: davon abhaengig, welche Du haben moechtest. 
<db> jokrebel_, F (sagt mir google) ;)
<db> (F wie Beheben halt..)
<Fuchs> F wie Fix, zum Bleistift? 
<[AI]> Fuchs: bei gnome?
<NTQ> [AI]: versuch mal "gtk-window-decorator --replace" in der konsole
<[AI]> ah yeah, NTQ du bist der beste
<NTQ> [AI]: Oder "compiz-decorator --replace"
<NTQ> je nachdem
<[AI]> wieso ist der abgekackt? :p
<NTQ> [AI]: und mach ein & dahinter, damit das ganze im hintergrund gestartet wird, sonst sind die rahmen wieder weg, wenn du die konsole schließt
<[AI]> jopp, logo NT
<[AI]> Q
<Fuchs> aeh
<Fuchs> das macht er auch mit dem & 
<Fuchs> was er sucht ist ein  & disown 
<NTQ> disown kenn ich nicht
<Fuchs> NTQ: tut genau das, es loest den Prozess vom Parent, damit er nicht zusammen mit dem Parent stirbt
<Fuchs> NTQ: kannst Du ganz einfach ausprobieren,  gnome-terminal starten, da drin noch eins, einmal mit & disown und einmal ohne, dann das parent zumachen
<NTQ> Fuchs: hm... nach dem schließen des parents sind die anderen beiden immer noch offen
<jokrebel_> db: F wie Fix ...Danke, viel mir nicht mehr ein,
<Fuchs> NTQ: das ist interessant, dann nimm ein anderes Programm als Beispiel, ggf. bastelt gnome-terminal da spezielle Dinge
<[AI]> wenn ich zu einem vpn connecten will, bringt er immer "there are no valid vpn secrets". jemand eine idee, warum?
<NTQ> also gibt es einen unterschied zwischen "&" und "& disown"
<Fuchs> ja
<[AI]> hier schreibt einer, dass es am gnome keyring liegt: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=6283325&postcount=4
<Fuchs> & schiebt den Prozess nur in den Hintergrund, er haengt aber noch am parent
<[AI]> verwende und will auch nicht keyring verwenden
<Fuchs> bei disown tut er dies nicht mehr. Kannst Du sonst via pstree auch anschauen. 
 * LetoThe2nd wirft als alternative mal noch 'nohup' in den ring.
<NTQ> Fuchs: Danke
<[AI]> ~ $ sudo for x in /usr/share/perfect-privacy/* ; do ln -s $x /etc/openvpn/`basename $x`; done
<[AI]> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `do'
<[AI]> wassn daran falsch?
<sash_> O.o
<db> [AI], evtl mal den ganzen for-aufruf in "", sonst klemmt das semikolon hinterm sudo
<sash_> Naja.
<sash_> Und wenn man $x nicht in ' ' oder " " packt, klemmts auch nochmal mit Dateinamen mit Leerzeichen. 
<[AI]> ah shit
<[AI]>     ~ $ sudo "for x in /usr/share/perfect-privacy/* ; do ln -s "$x" /etc/openvpn/`basename "$x"`; done"
<[AI]>     sudo: for x in /usr/share/perfect-privacy/* ; do ln -s  /etc/openvpn/; done: command not found
<db> hehe
<[AI]> liegt woran?
<alamar> [AI]: weil alles innerhalb der "" als befehl interpretiert wird wenn du es so schreibst
<sash_> [AI]: An "" in ""
<NTQ> muss das ein einzeiler sein?
<[AI]> ne, nicht unbedingt
<NTQ> ich glaub du musst nur schreiben \"$x\"
<sash_> Oder ' ' innerhalb der "" verwenden.
<NTQ> hmjo
<[AI]> ne, mit '' innerhalb von "" funktioniert es nicht
<sash_> Und Skripte/Bashzeilen mal in /tmp oder so ohne sudo testen, bevor man direkt loslegt.
<[AI]> \"$x\" geht auch nicht
<sdx23> Das sudo mit dem Skriptteil dahinter macht nicht wirklich Sinn.
<[AI]> hab das ganze nun mit nautilus gemacht, problem ist diesmal aber, dass nun überall "Link to " steht :p
<[AI]> gibts dafür ein kurzes kommando, damit ich bei jedem dateinamen das "Link to " entfernen kann?
<sdx23> vidir, wenn du mit vim umgehen kannst. rename, wenn du regex kannst.
<[AI]> ok, bin draußen :p
<fis> regex gibts schöne tuts im netz, solltest du dir mal reinziehen. spart viel arbeit und nerven hier und da -> google... 
<sepp33> Hallo,ich möchte eine Platte mit luks verschlüsseln und gehe nach diesem Tut vor: htp://tinyurl.com/5rdff84 Nach eingabe von sudo cryptsetup -c aes-cbc-essiv:256 -y -s 256 luksFormat /dev/sdc
<sepp33> kam ich leider zu dem Fehler http://paste.pocoo.org/show/490595/ Was heist das für mich?
<sdx23> for x in /usr/share/perfect-privacy/* ; do sudo ln -s "$x" /etc/openvpn/`basename "$x"`; done # sollte
<[AI]> DANKE!
<sdx23> sepp33: Ausgabe von "lsb_release -a" und "uname -a" bitte in einen Nopaste.
<sepp33> sdx23: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/490598/
<[AI]> fis: ok, regex werde ich mir direkt mal reinziehn
<sdx23> sepp33: hm. Ins Syslog mal gesehen?
<sepp33> sdx23 nichts auffälliges
<danners> hey kennt jemand ein tool mit dem ich html source automatisch korrekt einrücken kann?
<sdx23> danners: html tidy
<sdx23> sepp33: Module durchsehen, /proc/crypto eventuell ebenfalls.
<sepp33> cryptsetup luksFormat /dev/sdc funktioniert hmm
<sdx23> Meinten Sie: "aes-cbc-essiv:sha256"?
<sepp33> leider nein
<danners> sdx23: danke im prinzip das richtige aber es will trotz encoding angabe kein utf8 akzeptieren..
<Hotte> Hallo. Ich habe 2 Fragen zu Ubuntu 11.04: Ich habe ein Thinkpad SL 510, alles läuft prima. Aber, wie kann ich Bluetooth ganz ausschalten? Ich möchte das beim Start kein Bluetooth mehr "mitgestartet" wird
<danners> sdx23: okay geht doch vielen dank
<sdx23> danners: np
<beaver74> Hotte, "ganz ausschalten".. im BIOS, wenn möglich, ist keine Option?
<sdx23> Hotte: Man könnte beispielsweise das Modul blacklisten.
<Hotte> Ich check das gleich nochmal im Bios
<Flash63>  Hotte: rfkill block bluetooth
<Hotte> Wie geht das mit dem Blacklisten?
<Hotte> @Flash: Einmal in die Konsole eingeben, und dann ists aus?
<sdx23> ,blacklist? Hotte 
<shetlandpony> Hotte: die blacklist (schwarze liste), die unter /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist (globale liste) zu finden ist, bzw. im verzeichnis /etc/modprobe.d/ zu finden sind. diese liste(n) beinhalten kernel-module die beim systemstart nicht automatisch geladen werden sollen. siehe auch http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardware_blacklist
<Flash63>  Hotte: bis Neustart. Probier das mal. Kommando dan in rc.local
<Hotte> Man lernt nicht aus   Danke.
<sdx23> Hotte: und meine präferierte Reihenfolge wäre: Bios wenn möglich, sonst blacklisten. rfkill müsste man in die rc.local eintragen, imho die unschönste Variante.
<Flash63>  Hotte: gibt es keine Funktionstaste dafür Fn&F2 o.ä.?
<Hotte> Zweite Frage: Während des arbeitens kommt immer wieder ein "Anlaufgeräusch" der Festplatte. Als wenn sie grade wieder "hochläuft"....  Irgendwie macht mir das Sorgen, SMART Werte aber ok.....   Evtl eine Art Energieeinstellung?
<Hotte> @ Flash: Für BT leider nicht
<Flash63>  Hotte: Du kannst auch eine tastenkombi mit dem befehl belegen
<sdx23> Hotte: Stichwort "laptop-mode". Und ansich ist das so in Ordnung.
<Hotte> sdx23: Echt? Ist das ne Ubuntu Sache? Wo könnte ich das einstellen?
<Hotte> Ich hatte nur etwas Angst das etwas mit der HDD sein könnte.
<Hotte> Aber SMart Selbsttest sagt: 1319 Einschltvorgänge, Alle Sektoren ok. Alle Werte "Gut"
<sdx23> Hotte: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/laptop-mode-tools hat nen Abschnitt dazu. Und dass die Platte in den Standby geht, ist durchaus sinnvoll, zum Stromsparen.
<Flash63> Hotte: siehe vorsichtshalber auch http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Notebook-Festplatten-Bug
<Hotte> Danke
<Flash63> Hotte: funktioniert rfkill? Hast Du das mit der Zuordnung einer tastenkombi mitbekommen?
<Hotte> Eine Frage noch: In 3 Tagen kommt 11.10. Kann man da eigentlich "updaten" oder ist eine Neuinstallation anzuraten? Update wäre mir natürlich lieber, aber dazu liest man viele versch. Meinungen
<Hotte> @Flash....test ich gleich
<Flash63> Flash63: kannst Du grundsätzlich, ich würde allerdings etwas warten bzw. erst mit der Live-CD testen. Da gibt es meistens noch reichlich fehler.
<Flash63> Hotte: und Datensicherung ist Pflicht ...
<Hotte> Ich brauche das Unity Update  ;)  alt+tab und so  ;)
<Hotte> Ansonsten läuft Ubuntu auf meinem Thinkpad seit 1,5 Jahren ohne Stress
<oliver1> Guten Abend. Ich habe eben unter 10.10 versucht eine Datei ausführbar zu machen. Doch das System nimmt den Hacken immer wieder raus. Das war bei 09.xx nicht so kompliziert. Folgende Fehlermeldung kam dabei raus; http://pastebin.com/64vxrKQZ . Kann mit bitte jemand helfen?
<guntbert> oliver1: was willst du mit einer exe-Datei? das aber nur nebenbei, chmod -v u+x /pfad/zur/datei  macht sie ausführbar
<oliver1> weil ich ein Windows-Spiel spielen will. Warum ist das nun notwendig, wo es doch früher auch über das Kontext-Menü in einer älteren Ubuntu-Version ging?
<Hotte> Flash63? Ich hab das mit dem HDD Bug gelesen und mal meine Werte ausgelesen.
<Hotte> Da steht das "Value" quasi ein Prozentwert ist und bei einer neuen HDD bei 100liegen sollte. Meiner liegt bei 192? Wie kann das sein?
<Hotte> Habs mit SMartcrtl ausgelesen
<guntbert> oliver1: das geht nur mit wine
<oliver1> ok
<sdx23> oliver1: Das wird garantiert auch unter 9.xx nicht gegangen sein, wenn das auf einer NTFS-Partition liegt, die kennt nämlich sowas wie +x nicht (in der Form). Und eine exe will man in der Tat mit wine ausführen.
<oliver1> das war der Befehl, welchen ich eingegeben habe: media/A4B84C93B84C6640/Program Files (x86)/CCP/EVE/eve.exe
<oliver1> ok
<oliver1> Das kam zuück; media/A4B84C93B84C6640/Program Files (x86)/CCP/EVE/eve.exe
<oliver1> was bitte habe ich falsch gemacht?
<Flash63> oliver1. wie bereits gesagt - mit wine  - http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Wine#Exe-aufrufen
<Flash63> Hotte:  das kann ich dir nicht beantworten. Fehler bei der Abfrage. Es geht ja auch um die Einstellungen der APM-Level im Zusammenspiel mit den genannten laptop-mode-tools
<jokrebel__> gute nacht
<Deviccce> hey kann mir jemand kurz helfen? Folgendes problem: Hab mein Notebook gerebootet und jetzt kann ich mich zu keinem ap connecten! ERROR: wlan0: link is not ready
#ubuntu-de 2011-10-11
<IchGucksLive> Guten morgen .Kann ich die Home und die systempartition wieder verschmelzen
<IchGucksLive> ohne das system neu zu installieren
<cnc-9Achs> Guten Morgen! gibt es die möglichkeit die Home und die Systempartition zu verschmelten ? 
<cnc-9Achs> ich habe hier an der maschine zu viel jitter und meine es kommt daer das das system auf einer anderen partition liegt
<cnc-9Achs> beide sid ext3
<Andy1978> cnc-9Achs: jitter?
<cnc-9Achs> Andy1978: real tie fehler 
<cnc-9Achs> time
<cnc-9Achs> mein uralt armada hat eien fehlerquote von 8000ns und der eue 300.000
<Andy1978> cnc-9Achs: du hast einen RT Kernel laufen?
<cnc-9Achs> ja
<Andy1978> cnc-9Achs: Zu deiner Frage: natürlich gibt es die Möglichkeit "home" auf die gleiche Partition wie das "System" zu legen. Ich glaube aber nicht, daß dies irgendetwas an deinem Problem ändert.
<cnc-9Achs> wenn die home auf die system zugreift reist es mir den jitter von 17.000 auf 250.000 hoch
<cnc-9Achs> Andy1978: einen versuch ist es wert
<Andy1978> cnc-9Achs: Ich verstehe deine Sprache nicht "wenn die home auf die system zugreift". Darunter kann ich mir nix vorstellen
<raven84> du musst am besten von einem USB Stick starten 
<raven84> oder von einer CD
<raven84> solange wie "home" im Zugriff ist kannst du nichts ändern
<cnc-9Achs> das steuerprogramm liegt auf der System "/bin" und die initial Daeien sowie die programme auf der "home"
<Andy1978> cnc-9Achs: Ich sehe in meiner Kristallkugel: Du willst EMC verwenden?
<cnc-9Achs> B)
<Andy1978> cnc-9Achs: Aber das Programm wird ja in den Speicher gelesen, erst dann geht es los
<Andy1978> cnc-9Achs: Die Software baut sicher ein Buffer auf, aus dem sie dann die Befehle abarbeitet
<cnc-9Achs> den jitter kann ich auch ohne emc messen und da is das gleiche 
<cnc-9Achs> obald die HDD zugreift is ende mit 
<cnc-9Achs> Sorry die maschinentastatur is übel
<Andy1978> cnc-9Achs: welcher Kernel ist es denn?
<cnc-9Achs> moment
<cnc-9Achs> Linux cnc 2.6.32-122-rtai #rtai SMP
<cnc-9Achs> raven84: Danke ich finde keine anleitung zum zusammenführen 
<cnc-9Achs> Linux cnc 2.6.32-122-rtai #rtai SMP @ Andy1978 
<Andy1978> cnc-9Achs: Und welche Version von Ubuntu?
<cnc-9Achs> 10.04
<raven84> Naja du verschiebst den Inhalt von Home einfach erst mal auf die "/" Partition dann löscht die die alte Home
<cnc-9Achs> raven84: mit gParted
<Andy1978> raven84: Wenn es nur ums ausprobieren geht kann er die Programme ja einfach mal auf die Partition kopieren, auf den /bin liegt
<Andy1978> raven84: Dazu muss ja nicht ganz home verschoben werden
<cnc-9Achs> home hat eie gröse von 10MB
<cnc-9Achs> oh nein doch 350MB
<Andy1978> cnc-9Achs: Ist der jitter beim Lesezugriff den überhaupt relevant bei dir?
<cnc-9Achs> ja 
<Andy1978> cnc-9Achs: warum?
<cnc-9Achs> Stepper rückmeldungsfehler
<Andy1978> cnc-9Achs: Noch wegen ausprobieren: Wenn du denkst es liegt an der Partition auf der home liegt: Kopier dir Programme doch einfach auf die andere Partition und starte von dort
<cnc-9Achs> ok 
<Andy1978> cnc-9Achs: Stepper ohne Encoder und Schlupfmessung über BackEMF?
<cnc-9Achs> mit encoder über mesa I833
<cnc-9Achs> ich med mich dann wieder Pause !
<bullgard4> Die Prozess-ID von meinem NetworkManager war 934. Nach 'sudo kill 934' war meine Kernel-IP-Routentabelle leer. Aber nach kurzer Zeit wurde sie wieder automatisch gefüllt. Wie kommt das?
<draser> Hallo!
<draser> Bei meiner Tastaturverwaltung gibt es die schrift zu der Sprache "syriac syriac". Die Zeichen werden auch korrekt angezeigt. Wo finde ich aber die passende ttf (also die font datei) zu der Sprache? Ich möchte die auch auf andere Rechner von mir packen.
<draser> In der wiki stand, die schriften befinden sich in dem Verzeichnis. /usr/share/fonts/truetype
<draser> Aber dort finde ich kein syriac.ttf
<joschi> draser: wieso sollte es die datei da auch geben?
<joschi> draser: der name einer schriftart hat nichts mit der sprache des systems zu tun
<joschi> draser: generell willst du wahrscheinlich einfach eine schriftart, welche möglichst viele unicode-zeichen enthält
<joschi> draser: vielleicht bringt ja auch `apt-cache search syriac` ein brauchbares paket
<draser_> Uj, hatte ein disconnect.
<draser_> joschi: Die systemweit verfügbaren TrueType-Schriften bzw. die zugehörigen ttf-Dateien liegen unter Ubuntu normalerweise im Verzeichnis /usr/share/fonts/truetype.
<draser_> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/schriften @ Quelle
<joschi> draser_: ja, weiß ich
<draser_> Und weil ich die schrift im System aussuchen konnte, dachte ich, sie liegt da.
<joschi> draser_: das erklärt dennoch nicht, weshalb der name einer schriftart etwas mit den unterstützen zeichensätzen zu tun haben sollte
<joschi> wie gesagt: `apt-cache search syriac`
<draser_> ich teste es gleich mal.
<joschi> bullgard4: warum sollte das beenden des networkmanagers den ip-stack deines systems beeinflussen?
<bullgard4> joschi: Ich werde über Deine Frage nachdenken.
<cnc-9-Achsen> Andy1978: noch da ?
<jokrebel> morgen
<cnc-9-Achsen> moin
<cnc-9-Achsen> jokrebel: ich habe einen real time kernel am laufen für eine cnc maschine und bekomme jitter werte  über 250.000 ns 
<cnc-9-Achsen> ich dachte es wäre die homepartition die auf einer eigenen partition ligt
<cnc-9-Achsen> jedoch fehlanzeige
<cnc-9-Achsen> die grafikkarte hatte ich schon getauscht fie ist es leider auch nicht welche diese fehler quote erzeugt
<cnc-9-Achsen> hat jemand noch eine idee 
<deem> ubuntu für ne cnc maschine?
<cnc-9-Achsen> ja
<cnc-9-Achsen> läuft prima 
<cnc-9-Achsen> jedenfals mit xHardy und uralt Armada 500 
<deem> was is denn da für hardware verbaut?
<cnc-9-Achsen> eine mesa card
<cnc-9-Achsen> mit 72 IO
<cnc-9-Achsen> der uralt pc hat eine fehlerquote von 8000ns und der neue nun 300.000
<cnc-9-Achsen> das ist ganz übel
<Andy1978> cnc-9-Achsen: Und hatte ich recht, daß es nicht am /home liegt?
<cnc-9-Achsen> Andy1978: ja
<Andy1978> cnc-9-Achsen: Welche vorarbeit hast du geleistet?
<cnc-9-Achsen> vorarbeit ?
<Andy1978> cnc-9-Achsen: Hast du die Ratschläge von linuxcnc befolgt?
<cnc-9-Achsen> ja grafikkarte getauscht kein erfolg
<Andy1978> cnc-9-Achsen: Also HT im BIOS deaktivieren, nur 1 CPU für RT (in grub einzustellen)
<cnc-9-Achsen> was ist HT 
<Andy1978> Warum eigentlich GPU getauscht?
<Andy1978> cnc-9-Achsen: HyperThreading
<cnc-9-Achsen> moment ich guck mal grub
<Andy1978> cnc-9-Achsen: Ich denke das Problem ist so speziell, dass du eher in den EMC Foren/IRC nach Hilfe suchen solltest
<Andy1978> cnc-9-Achsen: Und sowas lesen: http://wiki.linuxcnc.org/emcinfo.pl?RealTime
<cnc-9-Achsen> ok
<Andy1978> cnc-9-Achsen: http://www.linuxcnc.org/ ist sicher ein guter Einstieg
<Andy1978> cnc-9-Achsen: Aber wie gesagt, wie macht bei dir ein HDD zugriff Probleme?
<Andy1978> cnc-9-Achsen: Vor dem Start wird doch das Programm in das RAM geladen
<cnc-9-Achsen> ok ich forsche weiter ich habe für die lehrwerkstatt 25 von den teilen die werf ich nicht weg !
<Andy1978> cnc-9-Achsen: du verwendest 'latency-test' ?
<cnc-9-Achsen> ja
<Andy1978> welche Teile?
<Andy1978> ich hab ja auch nix von wegwerfen gesagt
<cnc-9-Achsen> 25 x PC IBM A50 2,4Ghz mit 17Zoll monitor
<Andy1978> cnc-9-Achsen: wie lange testest du?
<Andy1978> cnc-9-Achsen: Und natürlich http://wiki.linuxcnc.org/emcinfo.pl?TroubleShooting lesen
<Andy1978> cnc-9-Achsen: könnte ja was triviales sein wie kein lapic oder so
<cnc-9-Achsen> Andy1978: ich teste bis die dinger laufen 
<cnc-9-Achsen> der rechner ist nin jungfreulich ich hatte die home geschossen beim koieren
<Andy1978> cnc-9-Achsen: Ich gebe an der Stelle hier auf. Ich helfe dir hier freiwillig und erwarte dann von dir auch eine richtige Beschreibung. Viel Erfolg
<cnc-9-Achsen> Danke !
<o1y> Hallo! Gibt es ein VPN-Plugin für den Network-Manager, welches das L2TP-Protokoll unterstützt? Bzw. wenn nicht, kennt jemand ne Alternative?
<mrxylo> moin, 
<mrxylo> wäre das betriebssystem schneller, wenn man es auf einen usb stick installiert? somit fallen die zugriffzeiten weg, jedoch hat der stick gerade mal  11mb/s lesen, und 8mb/s schreiben
<deem> ne festplatte mit sata ist schneller imo
<deem> also eher nein
<mrxylo> ich werder dann wohl auf SSD springen :)
<mrxylo> so ne 16gb ssd ist auch nicht mehr so teuer
<k1l> ja, ne ssd ist deutlich schneller als nen usb-stick
<o1y> hat keiner ne idee zum vpn-plugin?
<mrxylo> ich kann doch mein system jetzt auf ne 500gb platte installieren, und später ein clone auf eine SSD machen oder?
<apollo13> o1y: ich hoffe du meinst l2tp nicht ernst
<mrxylo> die SSD ist halt deutlich kleiner, aber wenn die datenmenge passt?
<o1y> apollo13: leider ja, ich muss auf mein uni netzwerk zugreifen :p
<k1l> o1y: openswan sollte das mitbringen
<apollo13> o1y: und das ohne ipsec? reines l2tp? in dem fall hätte ich heute bei unserem dekan noch nen termin…
<o1y> apollo13: hier steht "Das Protokoll ist L2TP mit shared secret, Verschlüsselung über MS-CHAPv2." Keine Ahnung, ob das jetzt meint mit ipsec ...
<apollo13> nö
<apollo13> aber es gibt wohl sehr komische unis
<apollo13> k1l: openswan ist ipsec ansich iirc
<o1y> dann schimpf ich gleich mal mit meinem prof :p
<o1y> alles klar, und openswan wird eingerichtet, besten dank ;)
<k1l> ,vpn? o1y 
<shetlandpony> Sorry k1l, ich weiss nichts ueber vpn, ich assoziiere aber Cisco-VPN-Client, kvpnc, Network-Manager VPN_Plugins, pptpconfig und pptpd damit
<k1l> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Network-Manager/VPN_Plugins  o1y 
<apollo13> o1y: ich wage zu bezweifeln, dass openswan was hilft
<o1y> apollo13: hmm... und was würde in meinem fall helfen? kvpnc?
<apollo13> nein
<k1l> apollo13: stimmt, das war für ipsec
<o1y> also doch die tür vom prof eintreten ... ?
<apollo13> dekan wenn schon
<apollo13> vlt sowas: http://secureyourlinux.blogspot.com/2009/07/l2tp-vpn-without-ipsec-how-to.html klingt aber eher frickelig
<o1y> hm, das ist wirklich zu fummelig ... oh man 
<o1y> tja, und wie erkläre ich das jetzt meinem dekan? :D
<koegs> wofür wilst oder brauchst du denn L2TP?
<o1y> um über mein uni netzwerk daten in unser uni-netzwerk per sftp zu transferieren, die haben den externen zugriff auf den server gefirewalled
<o1y> :D
<koegs> und da bieten die echt nur L2TP an?
<o1y> ja, ist eine notlösung, die mein prof eingerichtet hat ...
<apollo13> looooool
<koegs> ok, ist was für #ubuntu-de-offtopic, aber da sollte deine Uni schnellstens "nachrüsten"
<o1y> ... und für sowas kriegen die alten säcke kohle :p
<o1y> aber nur ums zu verstehen: ist l2tp mittelalter-technik oder sau unsicher oder wie?
<k1l> Jo2006: magst du mal nen blick auf deine verbindung werfen?
<fornext> lässt sich ein verschlüsseltes Verzeichnis nicht per nfs freigeben? ... does not support nfs.
<deem> fornext: wie willst du ein verschlüsseltes verzeichnis, denn an einem anderen rechner entschlüsseln?
<fornext> deem, will ich ja nicht. Dachte man könnte das entschlüsselte Verzeichnis per nfs export freigeben. Geht aber wohl nicht.
<wego> Möchte gerne meinen Drucker Brother HL2170W einrichten. Von Hause aus gibt es Probleme. Ist das die Lösung oder mach ich mehr kaputt als heil damit? http://www.lwp.ca/james/2010/06/installing-brother-hl-2170w-laser-printer-on-ubuntu/
<shetlandpony> wego's url: http://tinyurl.com/5r2bfqy
<jokrebel> wego: Präzisiere bitte vor allem mal "Von Hause aus gibt es Probleme". Danke
<wego> jokrebel: Drucker ist zwar im System vorhanden, wenn ich einen Auftrag rausschicke, hängt er im Druckmanager. 
<wego> jokrebel: Beim einrichten hat Ubuntu den Netzwerkdrucker ansonsten gleich gefunden, alles sah gut aus (soweit ich das beurteilen kann).
<jokrebel> wego: Klappt die Testseite auch nicht (beim einrichten)?
<wego> jokrebel: Nein Testseite ergab das selbe. http://localhost:631/admin/log/error_log zeigt mir http://ccb.pa-s.de/PvRbTO9
<mrxij> Moin, kann man das system mit truecrypt nachträglich nachverschlüsseln?
<jokrebel> wego: per WLAN?
<wego> jokrebel:  Kabel zum Router vom Router per wlan zum Drucker. Der Drucker wurde, wie gesagt, beim Einrichten in Ubuntu angezeigt (gefunden). 
<jokrebel> wego: LAN- oder USB-Kabel zu Router?
<mrxij> Also ich habe jetzt eine SAMSUNG 1TB HFS+ platte mit Daten & WD 1x500GB leer. Aus der 1TB mache ich 2x500gb, somit habe ich (1x500v1x500) & 1x500 ,  auf der SAMSUNG platte ich ich 500gb system, kann ich im nachhinein die WD 500gb als Raid 1 schalten, das er die Sasmung system platte kopiert?
<wego> jokrebel: Ein WLAN-Kabel. ;-)  ... WLAN!
<jokrebel> wego: Du weißt für was das "W" bei WLAN steht?
<joschi> mrxij: nachträglich im sinne von daten wegkopieren, partition(en) verschlüsseln oder container erstellen und daten dort hinein kopieren
<joschi> fornext: was hast du konkret versucht und welche meldungen (im exakten wortlaut) hast du erhalten?
<wego> jokrebel: EntSchuldige bitte den kleinen Scherz... Ich dachte ich hätte oben klar ausgedrückt, dass zwischen Router und Drucker gefunkt wird.  
<mrxij> joschi, nachträgliches verschlüsseln ist möglich? dachte bei ubuntu soll das nicht möglich sein
<joschi> mrxij: wie beschrieben halt.
<joschi> mrxij: und vor allem nicht in-place, d.h. ohne kopier- bzw. backup-orgie
<jokrebel> wego: Wenn er ihn bei der Einrichtung "sieht", heißt das IMHO noch nicht dass er ihn auch erfolgreich verbinden kann. Und gleich die 1. Zeile Deines Pastes sagt doch aus dass er ihn wohl nicht findet.
<jokrebel> wego: Und die Anleitung, die Du da gefunden hast wäre nicht meine erste Wahl.
<jokrebel> wego: Hast Du im Router schon geschaut ob der Drucker verbunden ist? Kannst Du ihn anpingen?
<wego> jokrebel: Ich komme mit dem Browser problemlos und schnell auf die Weboberfläche des Druckers.
<jokrebel> wego: Die Du wie erreichst?
<wego> jokrebel: http://192.168.1.2/
<leszek> hi
<jokrebel> wego: Warum heißt der eigentlich da im error-log so komisch? "Drucker „BRW001F3AABCA46“ konnte nicht gefunden werden!"
<lumbas1> Hallo, ich möchte per Script mehrere Platten entschlüsseln und mounten. Alle Platten benutzen das selbe PW. Ist es möglich einem Parameter von "cryptsetup luksOpen ..." per Variable ein Passwort mitzugeben?
<wego> jokrebel: BRW001F3AABCA46 War im Drucker vorgegeben. BR=Brother? W=Wireless? rest möglicherweise macadresse?
<tine> Habe mit winetricks ein Programm installiert. Soweit hat es funktioniert, nur finde ich jetzt keine Möglichkeit es zu starten. Unter GnomeDesktop gab es ja dann einen eigenen Wineeintrag im Hauptmenü, aber bei Unity finde ich einfach nichts.
<tine> im .wine/drive_c/ finde ich leider auch nichts. Evtl. wegen dem falschen Prefix?
<jokrebel> wego: Also ich find viele Aussagen dass das geht. Vielleicht falschen Treiber ausgewählt? (und wie gesagt diese "Schmutzzeichen" im error-log find ich komisch). Schau Dir das mal an: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10174567#post10174567
<tine> habe die Installation unter .local/share/wineprefices gefunden. Aber kann ich einfach aus dem Verzeichnis starten?
<joschi> lumbas1: cryptsetup nimmt die passphrase auch auf stdin an
<PolitikerNEU> Äh - was ist nochmal schnell die Tastenkombination für Scale in Unity?
<cnc-9-Achsen> Andy1978: ich habs das modul  rtai_smi hat das problem gelöst 
<mrxij> Wie kann ich meine Systempartition, regelmäßig Klonen? ?
<LetoThe2nd> mrxij: klon-, also bytegenaue backups sind aus dem letzten jahrtausend, oder der windowswelt.
<Anon42> Hallo Leute,
<Anon42> Wie kann ich ein Panel bei Ubuntu 11.04 hinzufügen?
<LetoThe2nd> mrxij: für alles weitere haben wir im wiki einen tollen artikel, der jede menge optionen aufzeigt...
<LetoThe2nd> ,datensicherung? mrxij 
<shetlandpony> mrxij, Datensicherung [aka backup] ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Datensicherung und http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Backup.
<mrxij> Danke, heist das nicht auch Raid 1? ?
<LetoThe2nd> mrxij: nein. raid ist viels aber absolut kein backup. niemals.
<mrxij> was ist den besser, ein raid oder ein 1:1 backup?
<dframe> Raid ist zur höheren Ausfallsicherheit oder Geschwindigkeits-verbesserungen da. aber nicht für backups
<LetoThe2nd> mrxij: wenn du diese frage stellen musst, dann immer ein backup.
<dframe> mrxij: was ist den besser, ein apfel oder eine kuh?
<mrxij> ne kuh
<LetoThe2nd> mrxij: *hint* denk mal drüber nach, was dein raid macht wenn wer auf löschen drückt. und dann denk drüber nach was ein backup macht. und dann weisst du, warum ein raid _kein_ backup ist.
<dframe> dann ein 1:1 backup :-)
<mrxij> ;)
<Anon42> bekks: wie kann ich ein panel auf Ubuntu 11.04 hinzufügen? Die Panels sind gesperrt und ich weiß nicht wo ich sie freigeben kann...
<jokrebel> Anon42: Rechtsklick aufs Panel - Panel anlegen
<Anon42> jokrebel: das hat auf Ubuntu Classic funktioniert
<Anon42> doch wenn ich auf Ubuntu rechtsklick mach passiert nichts
<Anon42> also auf den Panel
<dAnjou> Anon42: unity?
<mrxij> dann soll ich einfach per bach befehl , wöchentlich "sda1 klone- blabla sda2, inhalt kompremieren, nächste woche , selbes wiederholen"
<Anon42> Gnome
<dAnjou> Anon42: unity ist nicht gnome
<dAnjou> sicher, dass es gnome ist?
<Anon42> sorry bin neu in sachen linux
<jokrebel> Anon42: Also Unity? Da weiß ich leider nichts drüber, da ich das hier gar nicht nutzen kann.
<dAnjou> Anon42: gib mal n screenshot
<Anon42> dAnjou: möchtest auf pastebin oder direkt schoicken?
<Anon42> *schicken
<dAnjou> screenshot im pastebin?
<LetoThe2nd> mrxij: zum beispiel. wie gesagt, in dem verlinkten wikiartikel sind einige möglichkeiten genannt.
<dAnjou> Anon42: einfach zu http://imgur.com/
<Anon42> ok bin dabei
<Anon42> http://i.imgur.com/8NYxO.jpg
<jokrebel> wego: schon weitergekommen?
<dAnjou> Anon42: ja, das ist unity, nicht gnome
<dAnjou> Anon42: und unity erlaubt keine normalen panel-applets mehr, glaub ich
<dAnjou> und extra-panel auch nich
<wego> jokrebel: Nein, muss mich gerade um was anderes kümmern. Werde mir das aber möglichst gleich mal ansehen.
<Anon42> dAnjou: ist es dann möglich auf Ubuntu Classic die Menü-Suchfunktion Anwendung hinzuzufügen
<Anon42> ?
<Anon42> also das ganz links oben
<dAnjou> Anon42: du könntest gnome-do nutzen
<Anon42> oder den Arbeitsflächenumschalter...
<dAnjou> das hat auch nen dock
<Anon42> ok
<dAnjou> arbeitsflächenumschalter? das applet?
<Anon42> ja
<dAnjou> ja, ubuntu classic nutzt das "alte" gnome 2
<Anon42> hmm ok
<Anon42> dann gewöhne ich mich an ubuntu classic
<dAnjou> Anon42: solltest du auch nich unbedingt, weil das demnächst aus ubuntu fliegt
<Anon42> Dankeschön für die Informationen
<Anon42> Ich hätte noch ein Problem mit meinem Drucker
<dAnjou> fallback wäre dann eventuell lxde oder xfce
<k1l> Gnome2 fliegt aber bald auch raus.
<Anon42> Er druckt nichts mehr vom Pc
<dAnjou> wie ich bereits sagte ;)
<Anon42> aber wenn ich ein USB stick an meinem Drucker anschließe
<Anon42> druckt es dateien vom usb 
<dAnjou> Anon42: dann ist das wohl ein treiberproblem
<dAnjou> Anon42: "nicht mehr" bedeutet, es ht schonmal funktioniert?
<dAnjou> *hat
<Anon42> ja auf Windows 7
<Anon42> Lexmark 5600-6600...
<Anon42> ich habe in Foren geschaut
<Anon42> und einen Treiber gefunden der auch für meinen Drucker funktionieren sollte
<dAnjou> Anon42: und automatisch findet er ihn nicht?
<Anon42> nein
<Anon42> Ich habe dazu die CD
<dAnjou> als ich meinen drucker angeschlossen hatte, hat er ihn automatisch gefunden 
<dAnjou> die CD kannst du wohl vergessen
<dAnjou> Anon42: sag mal genaues modell
<Anon42> http://www.lexmark.com/publications/pdfs/2007/5600-6600/de.html
<Anon42> Ich habe den 5600er
<dAnjou> is da kein buchstabe davor?
<Anon42> x5650
<dAnjou> das hier gesehen? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Lexmark_Drucker#X5070-X7600-X6600-X5600-Z2400-X4900-X4600-X3600-Serie
<shetlandpony> dAnjou's url: http://tinyurl.com/64hnjnr |        Lexmark Drucker › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de     
<dAnjou> einfach das hier runterladen http://downloads.lexmark.com/downloads/cpd/lexmark-08z-series-driver-1.0-1.i386.deb.sh.tar.gz
<shetlandpony> dAnjou's url: http://tinyurl.com/648lh6p
<dAnjou> entpacken, dann hast du ein script, welches du ausführen musst
<dAnjou> als root
<dAnjou> oder hast du schon was anderes gemacht?
<Anon42> nein das habe ich als erstes gemacht
<Anon42> und es hat nicht geklappt
<Anon42> ich probiers mal mit shetlandpony's variante
<calimero> moin. versuch grad ein iso image einzubinden. Wenn ich es mit Nautilus und Archiveinbinder mache wird das iso gemountet. wenn ich aber den Ordner oeffne zeigt er mir nichts an. wenn ich aber einfach doppelklick auf die iso datei mache dann oeffnet er den archiv-verwalter und ich kann die dateien einsehen. wenn ich das iso mit kommandozeile oeffnen will (sudo mount -o loop -t iso9660 /Pfad/zum/ISO.iso /media/cdrom0 ) dann kann ich irge
<calimero> ndwie nicht das iso auswaehlen. es kommt dann immer nur / und /proc.. ist der befehl irgndwie falsch oder wie kann ich sonst noch das iso mounten?
<dAnjou> Anon42: das pony ist ein bot
<Anon42> oh :D
<dAnjou> Anon42: das hat eben nur lange links erkannt und verkürzt
<fornext> joschi, sorry, war am anderen Rechner und habe dich nicht bemerkt.
<Anon42> ich habe es nun zum 2.mal installier
<dAnjou> Anon42: drucker sind jetz nich so mein fall. musste entweder noch warten oder im forum nen thread aufmachen
<Anon42> mal probieren ob es jetz klappt
<Anon42> ok
<Anon42> aber danke
<fornext> joschi, es sieht so aus, dass ohne Patch das cryptfs nicht per nfs freigegeben werden kann. So wichtig, dass ich anfange zu patchen ist es aber nicht.
<Anon42> schade...
<gzor> join sd2-german
<gzor> ups sorry
<noxs> guten tag
<noxs> frage: wie sehe ich schnell, welchen treiber der xserver aktuell einsetzt? /etc/X11/xorg.conf --> fehlanzeige, existiert nicht
<gzor> noxs: schau mal in den xorg.0.log
<gzor> liegt in /var/log/
<noxs> grml, da hätte ich selbst draufkommen müssen! danke
<gzor> ^^ np
<noxs> hmm, der richtige treiber ist wohl geladen, aber dennoch ruckelt u.a. schon einfaches flash
<jokrebel> noxs: Welche Grafikkarte und welcher Treiber?
<noxs> ati radeon x300 M22
<noxs> sollte eigentlich gemäß recherche ootb funktionieren
<noxs> 10.04lts
<noxs> bzw. vllt. ist das ergebnis, das ich habe vllt. auch okay - aber auf jeden fall arbeitet bei ersten schnellen tests youtube z.b. nicht normal oder akzeptabel - geschätzt 5fps
<jokrebel> noxs: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/ATI kennst Du?
<noxs> jokrebel, danke für den link - ich versuche dann mal fglrx
<noxs> auch wenn in anderen quellen explizit ati/radeon genannt wird
<noxs> z.b.: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbank/Ausgabeger%C3%A4te/Grafikkarten?highlight=x300
<shetlandpony> noxs's url: http://tinyurl.com/652rsh2 |        Grafikkarten › Ausgabegeräte › Hardwaredatenbank › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de     
<noxs> re
<crixx> tag
<noxs> das hat leider nichts gebracht, aber egal - das notebook ist überwiegend für textedit und konsole gedacht, alles andere wäre unnötige  zeit für weitere konfiguration, wahrscheinlich ohne verbesserung. aber danke!
<jokrebel> noxs: Möglichst auf Flash verzichten vielleicht? Mir hat der Umstieg auf Chromium einiges gebracht.
<noxs> nutze ich hier auch schon
<noxs> und flash sollte sich vermeiden lassen, ja! ;-)
<NTQ> Hi Leute. ich hab hier so eine Netzwerkfestplatte von Western Digital, Model wd10000h1nc. die ist nicht mir, sondern einem freund und ich will versuchen mich da zu verbinden. Mit Auto eth0 geht es nicht. Wie muss ich sonst einstellen?
<noxs> so, einen test mache ich noch - ich nehme mal was anderes als metacity
<noxs> brb
<koegs> NTQ: holt sich das ding per DHCP ne IP oder hat das ne feste IP?
<NTQ> koegs: hab sie gerade mal an den router gehängt. das sollte das problem schon lösen ;)
<koegs> NTQ: ok
<vectory> wo neben an grad von russisch gesprochen wird, wie füg ich dem tastaturlayout switcher im pannel, kyrillisch und griechisch hinzu? ohne gnomepanel, hab openbox
<noxs> re^2: so, schluss - das bleibt ein 2D gerät! :D
<noxs> danke euch allen
<Minze> tag, ist die anleitung noch aktuell?
<Minze> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Pidgin/Kompilieren
<Minze> bei mir will es nicht klappen :(
<joschi> Minze: was genau klappt nicht und weshalb willst du pidgin selbst kompilieren anstatt das fertige paket zu nutzen?
<Minze> es gibt kein fertiges 2.10er paket in den repos
<Minze> wurde anscheinend noch nicht geupdated
<Minze> hab diesen bug hier : http://www.vimeo.com/30326527
<Minze> das video hat kein pw, einfach auf submit klicken.
<k1l> Minze: die frage ist eher, ob du das neuste 2.10er paket brauchst. versionssprünge gibts nur bei neuen releases aber patches kommen zwischendurch
<Minze> irc-account online, icq-account wird reaktiviert, login-fenster- fange an zu tippen, und zack springt das login-fenster in die mitte des bildschirms
<Minze> passiert immer.
<Minze> wäre sehr nervig wenn ich den icq-account ständig benutzen würde.
<k1l> Minze: sehr komisch. aber das kompilieren sollte immernoch so klappen wie beschrieben
<Minze> ich probiers jetzt mal per "./configure --> make --> sudo checkinstall"
<Minze> also das erste zeigte keine fehler an, installierte es aber auch nicht :/
<Minze> die erste anleitung*
<Minze> bzw. ich konnts nicht per terminal starten-
<jokrebel> Minze: Dass das Dein Problem löst, wenn Du das selber komplilierst ist aber nur ne Vermutung?
<Minze> ja, ehrlich gesagt, ich glaubs irgendwie nicht.
<Minze> ich glaub da ist was anderes dran schuld um ehrlich zu sein.
<Minze> tritt nur seit 2-3wochen auf, aber keine ahnung ob es in der zeit ein update für pidgin gab.
<jokrebel> Minze: Dann such doch lieber erst mal nach dem Grund.
<mongole> moin
<jokrebel> Minze: Im Log schauen?
<Minze> hab ich schon gemacht, ich finde den grund dafür nicht, im pidgin-irc auch nix
<Minze> debug-fenster zeigt auch nix an.
<mongole> ich hab da ein seltsames problem. ich habe eingestellt, dass der bildschirm abdunkelt, wenn inaktiv. allerdings macht er es genau andersrum: wenn aktiv, ist er dunkel, wenn inaktiv wird er hell. kann mir jemand helfen? das ist irgendwie ziemlich blödsinnig so...
<Minze> jokrebel von welchem log spricht du, bitte ordnerstruktur nennen
<mongole> habe xubuntu 11.04
<Minze> so der schmarn bleibt der selbe, wie ich es mir schon dachte.
<jokrebel> Minze: /var/log/apt IIRC
<Minze> das verzeichnis existiert bei mir nicht =)
<Minze> falls relevant, 10.04 wird genutzt
<vectory> Minze: apt is ein file, kein folder
<vectory> glaub ich ^^
<Minze> bleibt das gleiche.
<Minze> dann gibts die datei halt nicht :)
<jokrebel> Minze: /var/log/dpkg.log vielleicht ncoh
<jokrebel> vectory: Nein
<Minze> hat das den direkt was mit dem problem zu tun?
<Minze> also ich hab jetzt geschafft 2.10 zu kompilieren und zu installieren
<Minze> problem bleibt aber wie gesagt bestehen
<jokrebel> Minze: Das hat was mit "keine Ahnung ob da ein Update für Pidgin dran schuld ist" zu tun.
<Minze> achso ;)
<jokrebel> Minze: Schon mal Pidgin aus dem Terminal gestartet, den Fehler provuziert und im Terminal nach Ereignissen geschaut?
<Minze> ja, auch schon
<Minze> der command pidgin alleine brachte nix
<Minze> also musste ich per pidgin --debug IIRC starten, aber nix verdächtiges, probiers aber gerne nochmal aus
<Minze> kann man irgendwie per cmd die ausgabe in der konsole direkt in ner log speichern?
<Minze> da gabs doch was, *grübbel*
<jokrebel> Minze: Mal abgesehn davon, dass ich das Fehlerbild eigentlich noch nicht ganz verstanden habe; Hier (auch 10.04LTS) springen Unterfenster von Pidgin auch alle in die Mitte des Monitors. Aber was ist daran schlimm?
<Minze> nur das fenster das nach den pw fragt springt plötzlich in die mitte während dem eintippen
<Minze> ist doch aus dem video ersichtlich :D
<Minze> also jetzt wirds merkwürdig.
<Minze> habe gerade alle accounts deaktiviert und nur  icq gestartet.
<Minze> springt nicht :S
<Minze> zusätzlich noch den musictracker deaktiviert.
<Minze> gerade war auch nur der irc aktiviert, und dort sprangs.
<Minze> also liegts jetzt am irc, oder am musictracker, wobei irgendwie beides unlogisch klingt.
<Minze> war es doch vor dem problem schon so eingestellt :S
<jokrebel> Minze: Für IRC nimmt man eh besser keinen Multimessenger
<Minze> schon richtig.
<Minze> es springt nicht, irc an.
<jokrebel> Musictracker?
<Minze> ein plugin für pidgin.
<Minze> findet eigentlich keine verwendung, da ich foobar wined verwende :S
<jokrebel> Minze: ala "…is listening to "best-Song-ever" blablub?
<Minze> denke mal es wird sowas derartiges sein, wie gesagt nicht wirklich benutzt
<Minze> da foobar2000 in wine genutzt
<Minze> also momentan kann ich den fehler nicht reproduzieren :S
<Minze> aber ich meine das ich gestern bereits getestet hatte ob es am musictracker liegt, mit negativen ergebniss
<jokrebel> Minze: Gehen denn andere Pidgin-Fenster (wie zB. die Einstellungen) auch erst unmittig auf und springt dann erst in die Mitte?
<Minze> ich kann den fehler nicht mehr reproduzieren... seit dem ich den musictracker abgewählt habe.
<Minze> finde ihn mittlerweile auch garnicht mehr unter den verfügbaren plugins, jetzt wirds richtig strange.
<thopiekar> hallo.. wo ist der unterschied zwischen einem paketbau mit dpkg-buildpackage und pbuilder? habe ein paket dass sich mit dpkg-buildpackage bauen lässt aber nicht mit pbuilder (launchpad)
<wego> jokrebel: So, habe mir das Vorgehen ausführlich angeschaut. Drucker jedoch nicht zurückgesetzt , weil er war bereits auf fester IP. Habe keinen Fehler festgestellt, jedoch den Druckernamen mal geändert. (war wirklich nicht schön!) Neues Logfile: http://ccb.pa-s.de/P1tfN4e
<wego> jokrebel: Beim Versuch die Testseite zu drucken bekomme ich: Print Error There was a problem sending document 'test Page' (job 2) to printer.
<wego> Gerne dürfen sich auch andere an der Lösung meines Problems mit dem Brother HL-2170W Drucker beteiligen. Logfile: http://ccb.pa-s.de/P1tfN4e
<jokrebel> wego: jetzt hab ich natürlich inzwischen alle relevanten Tabs wieder zu…
<thopiekar> wego: vielleicht: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10161743#post10161743 und http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10174567#post10174567
<jokrebel> thopiekar: sowas in der Art ja - danke
<thopiekar> kein ding.. hab ich gerade auch zur hand gehabt ;)
<jokrebel> wego: Geh mal im Browser auf localhost:631/admin - Add Printer
<jokrebel> wego: Andere Netzwerkdrucker - dort dann "LPD/LPR-Host oder -Drucker" auswählen.
<jokrebel> wego: Bei Verbindung dann - socket://IP.deines.druckers:9100
<jokrebel> wego: noch da?
<wego> jokrebel: habe gerade noch den Printing troubleshooter laufen er sagt ich soll den drucker enablen. Verstehe ich das richtig, dass wenn der Drucker nicht Enabled ist er gar nicht drucken kann?
<jokrebel> wego: Nur weil die WLAN-Verbindung steht und Du auf die Weboberfläche Deines Druckers kommst, muss noch nicht cups richtig konfigureirt sein.
<black> hallo
<black> test 12345
<black> neee der stinkt
<black> eier hat er nicht
<wego> jokrebel: Ok, versuche jetzt mal deinen Ratschlag bzgl. cups. Zeigt mir keine verfügbaren Drucker an. Da scheit was im argen zu liegen.
<jokrebel> weg
<jokrebel> wego: Du sollst bitte tun was ich schrieb.
<jokrebel> wego: Geh mal im Browser auf localhost:631/admin - Add Printer
<jokrebel> wego: Andere Netzwerkdrucker - dort dann "LPD/LPR-Host oder -Drucker" auswählen.
<jokrebel> wego: Bei Verbindung dann - socket://IP.deines.druckers:9100
<wego> jokrebel: sollte ich vorher den drucker in der Grafischen Ubuntuoberfläche entfernen?
<jokrebel> wego: Musst Du glaub ich nicht unbedingt, aber der geht ja eh nicht.
<jokrebel> wego: Die Beschreibungsseite kannst Dir was ausdenken
<wego> jokrebel: LPD/LPR-Host oder -Drucker (unknown)   ? Richtig? (By the way, mein Drucker wird 4[!] mal oben gefunden. merkwürdig...)
<daswort> hi, wie kann man dbus neustarten?
<jokrebel> wego: Drucker freigeben sei angeblich nicht nötig (wird vermutlich nur gebraucht, wenn andere über diesen PC und nicht direkt übers LAN drucken wollen)
<jokrebel> wego: ja
<jokrebel> socket://192.168.x.y:9100
<nomike> hi
<wego> jokrebel: auf der Seite wo ich eine PPD bereitstellen kann wähle ich nur Brother aus und gebe keine Datei an?
<nomike> Ich hab ubuntu natty auf einem rechner installiert (mit der alternate install cd auf nem USB-Stick) und das Installationsprogramm hat den GRUB im MBR vom USB-Stick installiert. Ich bin jetzt über den Stick hochgefahren. Wie krieg ich den Kerl dazu den Grub in den MBR der Festplatte zu schreiben?
<nomike> Ich find leider keine passende config datei dazu...
<jokrebel> wego: Genau - 1.Versuch damit - gibt aber noch andere Hinweise im Netz
<jokrebel> wego: Abschließen mit "Drucker hinzufügen"
<LetoThe2nd> nomike: prinzipiell so in etwa: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Reparatur?highlight=grub2#Reparatur-mittels-Desktop-CD
<shetlandpony> LetoThe2nd's url: http://tinyurl.com/6yfsrfr |        Reparatur › GRUB 2 › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de     
<bullgard4> nomike: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/grub_2
<LetoThe2nd> nomike: die chroot merhode ist imho die hübschere. und geht natürlich auch von nem live-stick aus.
<jokrebel> wego: Standardeinstellungen dürften passen: ...festlegen
<jokrebel> wego: Danach dann bei "wartung" testseite drucken auswählen. 
<wego> jokrebel: Bin gerade beim letzten Schritt, der Druckerauswahl es gibt 10 HL-2170W. Welchen nehmen? 
<jokrebel> wego: Du hattest dem Drucker ja, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, eine feste IP gegeben, oder?
<jokrebel> 10? moment
<wego> jokrebel: Ja, feste IP. Aber ich meinte die Auswahl des Druckermodells bei CUPS. Sonst wähle ich erst mal irgendeinen.
<jokrebel> wego: Bekomm ich mal bitte kurz ein "lsb_release -a"? Danke
<wego> jokrebel: No LSB modules are available., Distributor ID:	Ubuntu, Description:	Ubuntu 11.04, Release:11.04, Codename:natty
<jokrebel> wego: den Foomatic/hpijs-pcl5e (recommended)
<wego> jokrebel: davon habe ich zwei. identische. (wie von allen anderen auch. :-/
<wego> jokrebel: Sonst versuche ich erst den einen und wenn es nicht geht den zweiten?
<jokrebel> wego: zwar merkwürdig dass da alle doppelt sind, aber such Dir einen aus und ggf. probier den anderen dann auch noch
<jokrebel> wego: _absolut_ identisch bis ins letzte Zeichen
<jokrebel> ?
<bullgard4> Welchen Vorteil hat rdiff-backup gegenüber rsnapshot?
<jokrebel> bullgard4: Wäre diese Frage nicht im OT besser platziert?
<bullgard4> hihihi
<wego> jokrebel: Ja, identisch! Nachdem ich den Drucker nach Standardeinstellungen gefragt habe druckte er mir komischerweise eine Zeile. Aber anschließend druckte er mir zur voller Zufriedenheit eine Testseite! D A N K E jokrebel.
<jokrebel> wego: Freut mich. Keine Ursache.
<[AI]> hallo, jemand eine idee, wie ich in gSTM das passwort für einen ssh tunnel speichern kann, damit ich es beim reboot nicht immer händisch eingeben muss?
<mongole> moin. jetzt jemand da der mir helfen kann? ich will mein display bei inaktivität abdunkeln lassen. aber ich kann nur 80% einstellen, nichts anderes
<wego> jokrebel: Verstehe ich das richtig, dass wenn ich die Ubuntu Oberfläche zur Konfiguration nutze er eigentlich auch CUPS konfigurieren sollte, also das was wir jetzt von Hand gemacht haben oder ist das was anderes?
<jokrebel> wego: Das Ergebnis über "System-Systemverwaltung-Drucken" (wenn man denn auch das richtige auswählt ;-) wäre vermutlich das selbe gewesen, ja.
<ubuntu-install> Guten Abend, ich will gerade ubuntu instalieren (aternate cd) , habe ein teil LVM verschlüsselt, und eine freie stelle /boot dar gelassen (ext2), jetzt kann ich Grub nicht installieren, er nimmt /dev/sda1 welches zu boot gehört nicht an
<ubuntu-install> keiner ne idee ??
<elw3> ubuntu-install, wie meinst du das mit sda1 gehört zu boot ?
<ubuntu-install> die partition ist sda1, ich habe versucht schon in den MBR zu schreiben, in sda, und sda1
<ubuntu-install> muss /boot eine Primary oder Logical partition sein?
<ubuntu-install> und bootflag muss doch ON sein?
<ubuntu-install> elw3: ?
<elw3> ich weiß nicht so recht was du da versuchst 
<orgain> Hi Leute, hab ein Problem mit pyload. Habe es eben installiert und leider blöderweise nen falschen Benutzer eingerichtet. Im Webinterface steht nun, dass man um einen User zu erstellen oder um Passwörter zu ändern python pyLoadCore.py -u nutzen soll... leider kann ich die datei nirgendwo finden... jemand nen tipp?
<ubuntu-install> elw3:  also ich installiere grub von der alternate cd, dort werde ich jetzt aufgefordert die partition für das volumen /boot anzugeben
<NTQ> Hi, kann ich mit dem Netzwerkmanager ein Profil für eth0 einrichten, das dem Gerät am andern Ende automatisch eine IP vergibt, also DHCP kann? Ich hab hier rumgespielt mit  "Gemeinsam mit anderen Rechnern" und "Nur per Link-Local". Bei beidem bekomme  zwar ich eine IP, aber ich weiß die des anderen Gerätes dann nicht.
<ubuntu-install> elw3:  wenn ich dort /dev/sda1 angebe, kommt ein rotes fenster mit konnte nicht installiert werden usw
<jokrebel> NTQ: Wenn Du schon anscheinend ohne Router was machen willst, warum vergibst Du dann nicht einfach feste IP-Adressen?
<NTQ> jokrebel: Wie kann ich festlegen welche IP das andere Gerät (in dem Fall ein ARM-Board) bekommt?
<jokrebel> NTQ: Am "anderen Gerät" der Netzwerkkarte einfach fest zuweisen. .oO( von ARM hab ich aber keine blassen Schimmer )
<elw3> wüsste nicht das man bei der grubinstallation ne partition angeben muss, der durchsucht doch das ganze medium nach verwertbaren images auf allen partitionen
<ubuntu-install> aber nicht wenn man LVM verschlüsselt?
<NTQ> jokrebel: Ja, eben. Das ist das Problem. An dem anderen Gerät kann ich nichts ändern. Na vielleicht mach ich es dann später mit einem kleinen Router. Hab nur jetzt gerade keinen da.
<elw3> ubuntu-install, haha rausgeflogen
<elw3> ne die bootpartition sollte wohl icht mit verschlüsselt werden
<ubuntu-install> elw3:  habe ich nicht, 
<ubuntu-install> ich sitze nun seit stunden vor dem problem
<jokrebel> NTQ: Dann bleibt Dir nur per DHCP zuzuweisen und die Range halt einfach klein zu halten.
<ubuntu-install> bootpartition heißt sda6 , habe ich beim partitionsmanager gesehen wie auch beim fdisk -l
<elw3> hm sda6 ?
<elw3> haste auch noch was anders auf ner anderen partition ?
<elw3> sda1 zb
<ubuntu-install> ich habe noch 500mb freien speicherplatz, und eine LVM partition mit ca 4 anderen /tmp /var / /home getrennt, daher sda6
<elw3> wow getrennte partitionen für tmp und var ? oO!?
<NTQ> jokrebel: Das muss ich dann aber alles von Hand einstellen nach dem Wikieintrag über Router, oder?
<jokrebel> NTQ: Vermutlich - nachdem ich stolzer Besitzer eines Routers sein darf, löse ich sowas da drüber und hab solche (IMHO) Bastellösungen nicht nötig.
<NTQ> jokrebel: Klar, ich werde wohl auch den Hardwarerouter vorziehen. ;)
<ubuntu-install> keiner hilfe parat?
<elw3> was zeigt er den an wenn du grub install versuchst ?
<elw3> findet überhaupt nix ?
<NTQ> kann mir jemand hier sagen, ob man ubuntu auch für ARM926EJ-S kompilieren kann bzw. es das ganze schon ales fertiges paket gibt?
<LetoThe2nd> NTQ: nein und nein. ganz einfach :-)
<NTQ> LetoThe2nd: Ich mag einfache Antworten. :)
<ppq> NTQ: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM ansonsten mal angucken
<LetoThe2nd> ppq: ubuntu ist seit 10.04 armv7 only... 9.10 war armv6, 9.04 und früher war armv5. der 926 ist entweder armv4 oder armv5, das weiss ich gerade nicht ausm kopf.
<LetoThe2nd> und da man ubuntu nur äusserst schlecht bis gar nicht crosscompilieren kann (nicht mal canonical selbst macht das), gibts auch keine möglichkeit, das "mal eben" selbst zu machen. ergo: kein ubuntu für nen 926 :-)
<ppq> ich weiß von nix, wollte nur den link in den raum werfen :)
<LetoThe2nd> hehe
<jokrebel> .oO( dann ist man da quasi arm dran </OT> )
<NTQ> Und dann noch eine Netzwerkfrage. Ich bin grad über WLAN im Internet und habe mir gerade einen zweiten Router für Testzwecke ans LAN gehängt. Sobald er verbunden hat, geht mein Internet nicht mehr, weil er es dann anscheinend über eth0 versuchen will. Kann man irgendwo festlegen, dass favorisiert wlan0 genommen werden soll?
<jokrebel> NTQ: So mal ins Blaue geschossen: Kommen sich da vielleicht 2 DHCP-Server in die quere?
<ppq> würd ich auch vermuten
<NTQ> jokrebel: Ja, ein DHCP von meinem Heim-WLAN und ein DHCP von dem Router, der an eth0 angeschlossen ist. Ich hab dann bei wlan0 192.168.178.1 als DNS und bei eth0 192.168.0.1 als DNS.
<NTQ> ich würde einfach nur gerne im internet sein und gleichzeitig an dem router, der per eth0 angeschlossen ist, ein paar dinge einstellen
<jokrebel> NTQ: Kann mir Deine Router-PC-Konstellation nich wircklich vorstellen. War nicht vorhin noch die Rede von "isch abe gar kein Router"?
<ppq> an deiner stelle würde ich erstmal wlan trennen. dann den per lan angeschlossenen router per webinterface konfigurieren (dhcp ausmachen und ihm ne feste ip im subnetz des hauptrouters geben). dann solltest du den auch so konfigurieren können, wenn dein rechner via wlan im internet ist
<NTQ> jokrebel: Hab noch einen bei meinen Eltern im Keller gefunden.
<ppq> oh, warte, ich habe dich falsch verstanden
<NTQ> sorry, war kurz wieder getrennt
<NTQ> ich erkläre es nochmal genauer: mein laptop geht per wlan0 über eine fritzbox ins internet. jetzt möchte ich mich aber gleichzeitig mit einem netgear-router über eth0 verbinden, an dem noch ein weiteres gerät hängt, was dhcp benötigt. sobald ich mich aber mit dem netgear-router verbinde, funktioniert das internet nicht mehr über wlan0.
<jokrebel> NTQ: Mit mehreren Routern sollte nur einer DHCP machen IIRC
<jokrebel> .oO( aber mit Ubuntu hat das eigentlich nichts zu tun )
<NTQ> jokrebel: bis eben dachte ich auch noch, dass man es einfach nur richtig in ubuntu einstellen muss, zum beispiel eine manuelle LAN-Konfiguration anlegen oder ähnliches. Aber jetzt ist es tatsächlich wieder offtopic geworden.
<koegs> stell halt auf eth0 ne feste ip ohne gateway ein
<koegs> und sorg dafür dass beide router nie im selben netz hängen, weil 2 dhcp-server nie einfach zu managen sind
<floogy> ubuntu-install, wie ist /dev/sda1 formatiert?
<floogy> Oder hat sich das Problem erledigt?
<ubuntu-install> floogy:  primiär, ext2, /boot, 200mb, bootflag:no
<floogy> früher sollte die /boot Partition mal unterhalb 1024 Zylinder liegen, ich glaube aber, dass grub2 diese Einschränkung nicht aufweist.
<bekks> floogy: Diese Einschränkung existiert de facto schon seit 10 Jahren nicht mehr.
<bekks> Das hat nicht viel mit grub2 zu tun.
<ubuntu-install> floogy:  ja ich habe die gleich zu beginn der festplatte plaziert
<jokrebel> bekks: Und das die nicht mehr existier kannst so auch nicht einfach sagen; kommt auch ein bisschen auf die verwendete Hardware an IIRC.
<bekks> Ok, auf i386 Rechnern wird die noch existieren...
<floogy> ok, Ich war mir auch nicht sicher, ob das nur auf lilo zutrifft ;)
<floogy> Interessant eventuell in diesem Zusammenhang http://newsgroups.derkeiler.com/Archive/De/de.comp.os.unix.linux.misc/2008-11/msg00289.html
<shetlandpony> floogy's url: http://tinyurl.com/66xzlt7 | Re: Partition /boot technisch notwendig?
<LupusE> hi
<bullgard4> LupusE: Hallo!
<Herbert-46> han mir jemand sagen warum mein firefox nur noch ne weiße seite zeigt? ich mein ist der fehler eventuell bekannt?
<bekks> Starte Firefox doch mal neu.
<apollo13> neustarten
<Herbert-46> hab ich schon
<LupusE> Herbert-46: hast du mal alle addons abgeschaltet? da scheint eines kaputt zu sein.
<floogy> ubuntu-install, toggle mal das bootflag auf on, und versuch's noch mal.
<apollo13> oder adblock funktioniert
<LupusE> Herbert-46: welche seite(n) denn? auch localhost?
<ubuntu-install> floogy:  hab ich schon, ohne erfolg
<Herbert-46> alles nach der reihe bin neu bei linux, ich schalte erstmal die addons ab und versuche nochmal
<floogy> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CreateBootPartitionAfterInstall
<Herbert-46> google als startseite
<Herbert-46> ich drehe noch durch mit hiermit :-( heul nun gehts wieder :-(
<Herbert-46> der rechner will anscheinend nicht das ich umsteige :-(
<bekks> Heul doch nicht schon wieder rum. Bitte.
<Herbert-46> hat irgendjemand erfahrung mit GnuCash ich bekomme kein Benutzer für chipkarte eingerichtet
<bekks> Was für eine Chipkarte?
<Herbert-46> für HBCI chipkarte onlinebanking
<Herbert-46> wenn ich auf chipkarte gehe bei der anlage des Benutzers springt das prog zurück zur eingabe. mach ich was falsch
<Herbert-46> irgendwas stimmt mit meiner grafikkarte nicht ,  dann und wann sind die prog bzw. fenster nur weiß
<tine> ich habe erstmals Ubuntu 11.04 auf einem Laptop Medion 96640. Leider funktioniert der Standbymodus nicht. Er schläft zwar ein lässt sich dann aber nicht mehr wekcen. Per Google finde ich leider nichts. Was könnte ich tun?
<jokrebel> .o( beten )
<tine> mehr  nicht?
<jokrebel> tine: Spaß beiseite: Suspend (to-RAM und to-DISK) ist IMHO ein heikles Thema. Wenn das nicht OOTB klappt wird das uU schwierig. 
<tine> Wenn der Laptop im Standby ist und ich Poweron drücke, dann schaltet er sich ab. Wenn ich dann nochmal einschalte hängt er sich auf.
<tine> jokrebel, das hat bis jetzt mit allen anderen Rechnern funktioniert. Manchmal erst nach INstallation von speziellen Paketen, z.B. beim Samsung Notebook die Samsung-Tools.
<jokrebel> tine: nachdem das mit BIOS - ACPI und der Grafik zusammenhängt soweit ich weiß kann das schwierig bis unmöglich werden. Warum brauchst Du das unbedingt?
<tine> Mir scheint es nur so, dass es wenige Laptops dieses Modells gibt, auf dnen Ubuntu läuft.
<tine> jokrebel, will halt nicht immer runter und hochfahren.
<tine> hmm, scheint ein BIOS-Update möglich zu sein. Mal sehen.
<tine> toll, natürlich ein Windowsprogramm.
<jokrebel> tine: Bei den Heutigen Bootzeiten aber nicht wirklich mehr _das_ Problem. Gewünschte Programme noch in den Autostart und gut. Hab solche Probleme aufgegeben zu beseitgen zu versuchen. Wie gesagt, bei mancher Konstellation gehts OOTB
<dRuMz|2> nabend
<dRuMz|2> möchte gern den audacious als standart-player für mp3´s festlegen doch leider  fruchtet es nicht, rechtsklick "öffnen mit" und unter bevorzugte anwendung geht auch nicht. hatte mal eine config-datei die so geändert wurde aber leider nichtmehr da. ubuntu 10.04
<jokrebel> gn8
<Herbert_46> so nachdem ich nun so einige programme unter linux ausprobiert habe bin ich zu den entschluss gekommen das ich wohl doch noch windows programme brauche da ich keinen ersatz hierfür finde. welches ist denn die beste lösung dafür. ich habe irgendwas von einer windows emulation gehört ?
<bekks> Windows in einer virtuellen Maschine unter VirtualBox installieren.
<Robert_Zenz> ,wine? Herbert-46 
<shetlandpony> Herbert-46, Wine ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Wine - Weitere Infos im query ...
<bekks> Und Wine ist auch kein Emulator. ;)
<Herbert_46> kein emulator? gibts da ein unterschied zwischen emulator und virtuelle maschiene ?
<bekks> Ja.
<dAnjou> bekks: und du hängst dich echt an nem begriff auf, den ein neuling einfach so benutzt hat, einfach weil er es nciht besser weiß?
<bekks> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Emulator vs. http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Virtuelle_Maschine
<bekks> dAnjou: Deswegen weise ich Ihn ja darauf hin.
<Herbert_46> aber beides gaukelt doch die win prog vor das windows auf dem rechner ist , oder was sehe ich da falsch
<Herbert_46> ok muss ichc mir mal durchlesen
<dAnjou> Herbert_46: ganz oberflächlich ist bzw. scheint das so ja
<dAnjou> funktioniert aber grundsätzlich anders
<Herbert_46> also wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe ist eine VM eine abgespeckte version von windows ohne exklusivrechte und eine emulation software die nur windows install vorgaukelt ?
<apollo13> wie kann ich dem gnome lautstärken regler sagen, dass er PCM in ruhe lassen soll und nur am Master rumdrehen soll?
<dAnjou> Herbert_46: wine unterstützt nur eine sehr begrenzte anzahl programme, aber man kann manchmal sogar 3D-spiele spielen. eine virtuelle maschine, auf der ein ganz normales windows läuft, sollte so gut wie alle programme unterstützen, aber meist kein 3D-zeug.
<bekks> Herbert_46: Eine virtuelle Maschine sieht für dein Windows da drin so aus wie ein echter Rechner - lediglich mit abgespeckter 3D Leistung.
<dAnjou> Herbert_46: nicht wirklich, aber es ist für dich wahrscheinlich nicht relevant, zu wissen wie es funktioniert, es sei denn du willst es wirklich wissen.
<dAnjou> Herbert_46: wine ist auch kein emulator (deswegen: Wine Is Not an Emulator -> WINE)
<Herbert_46> brauche eigentlich nur 3 programme ohne 3d aber Access also Office , dazu noch starmoney und muss NWB steuer installieren können
<dAnjou> das könnte mit wine möglich sein
<dAnjou> wenn du wine benutzt, laufen die programme meist schneller
<bekks> Das könnte auch voll daneben gehen - denn du willst deinen Kartenleser benutzen.
<bekks> Und Wine kann IIRC kein USB durchreichen.
<bekks> Daher: Virtuelle Maschine mit Windows aufsetzen. USB durchreichen. Fertig.
<dAnjou> gut, das mit der karte hab ich nich gelesen
<Herbert_46> die frage ist nwb hat eine anbindung zum elster prog um steuerdaten zu versenden
<bekks> Das ist keine Frage :)
<Herbert_46> also fällt wine aus
<dAnjou> versteh ich nich
<dAnjou> was und wo ist "elster prog"?
<bekks> Wie gerade erklärt fällt Wine aus, wegen dem fehlenden USB Support.
<Herbert_46> naja schon wegen dem usb und mein kartenleser für StarMoney
<ch4r0s> nabend zusammen
<ch4r0s> hab mal wieder eine frage an die pros hier unter euch
<dAnjou> ich empfinde eine VM immer als anstrengend, aber wenn man sie nur selten braucht, geht das schon
<ch4r0s> folgendes problem:
<Herbert_46> dAnjou Elster ist ein verschlüsselungs und übertragungsprogram im zusammenhang mit dem finanzamt
<bekks> Herbert_46: Totaler Quatsch.
<ch4r0s> ich musste mein alsa updaten, damit mein sound nicht aus den boxen UND lautsprecher kommt
<Herbert_46> ok dann eben signatursübertragung
<bekks> Herbert_46: dAnjou: Das ist Elster: https://www.elster.de/
<dAnjou> ch4r0s: bitte in *einem* post formulieren
<ch4r0s> sry
<bekks> Herbert_46: Auch falsch. Elster ist das Programm zur elektronischen Veranlagung, inklusive Verschlüsselung und Versand an das Finanzamt.
<Herbert_46> naja hab ich doch gesagt vieleicht nicht si koreckt ausgedrückt
<ch4r0s> und nun hör ich meistens nur noch das zuerst gestartete programm, zb den browser oder teamspeak. das ist nicht immer der fall, aber meistens, die programme sind dann die gleichen die dieses symptom aufweisen(@danjou merk ich mir)
<Herbert_46> so denn werd ich mich mal daran machen mich mit der VM zu beschäftigen
<Herbert_46> ich danke für eure hilfe und die info
<Herbert_46> einen schönen abend noch alle
<bekks> Herbert_46: https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/End-user_documentation
<bekks> Da anfangen :)
<Herbert_46> danke
<Herbert_46> na toll :-( gibts das auch auf deutsch :-( , nicht jeder spricht perfekt englich 
<bekks> Nein, die Seite gibts nicht auf Deutsch.
<Herbert_46> :-( ok denn suche ich erstmal das wörterbuch :-) danke trotsdem
<Herbert_46> so bin denn erstmal weg
<LetoThe2nd> gibts nen hübschen weg, bei allen dateien mit einer bestimmten endung diese in einem rutsch zu ändern?
<ch4r0s> letothe2nd die endung?
<hdp> Sicher, bspw. mit dem Programm mmv.
<bekks> Kann man sich sicher mit for i in *.ext; do ...; done basteln.
<LetoThe2nd> mir fällt gerade nur sowas for in `ls *.xxx`; do mv $BASENAMEMAGIC; done ein
<ch4r0s> lustig, sowas in der art hab ich mir vorhin in java geschrieben^^
<sdx23> LetoThe2nd: vidir ist extrem nett für sowas, imho. Ansonsten tut's rename.
<LetoThe2nd> ch4r0s: java brauch ich für sowas nicht.... die frage ist nur, obs was "fokussierteres" als for + mv gibt.
<LetoThe2nd> sdx23: thx, mal schaun.
<apollo13> irgendwie ist in linux alles lösbar, aber manchmal frag ich mich doch warums nicht einfach gleich geht :/ http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8314847&postcount=4
<LetoThe2nd> sdx23: treffer, versenkt. thx.
<apollo13> LetoThe2nd: ich hätte für basename magic gestimmt
<bekks> apollo13++
<LetoThe2nd> also "rename 's/\.xxx$/\.yyy/' *.xxx" ist doch echt schnuckelig, da kann man nix sagen.
<sdx23> np. mmv sieht auch ganz fein aus, wo ich's so anseh. netter tipp, hdp. Wobei halt der Vorteil von vidir ist, dass man erstmal sieht, was man getan hat/hätte.
<apollo13> ach geh, dann würden backups ja umsonst werden ;)
 * LetoThe2nd geht mal vidir und mmv anschauen.
<fergal32> nabend zusammen
<DonNox> chown root:root ServakData/chown: Ändern des Eigentümers von „ServakData/“: Das Dateisystem ist nur lesbar
<DonNox> wo ist das Problem
<DonNox> ?
<Fuchs> das Dateisystem ist nur lesbar eingebunden
<Fuchs> was ist es fuer eins? 
<Fuchs> und was sagt mount dazu? 
<DonNox> ich glaube fat32
<sysdef> DonNox: ro == readonly
<k1l> DonNox: mal die ausgabe von "mount" nopasten
<Fuchs> DonNox: ein chown auf fat wird nicht gehen
<sysdef> Fuchs: s/wird nicht gehen/geht nicht/
<shetlandpony> sysdef thinks that fuchs meant: DonNox: ein chown auf fat geht nicht
<Fuchs> sysdef: ich spreche lieber in futur, weil es wird auch in Zukunft nicht gehen :p 
<Fuchs> DonNox: Du kannst ihm aber beim mounten ein paar Optionen uebergeben, je nach dem tut das, was Du vorhast. Was genau hast Du vor, und warum? 
<DonNox> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/403382/
<DonNox> ich habe die platte mal partitioniert. muss jetzt eine partition neu erstellen und ein Mac OS X sys drauf bekommen um es zu installieren
<Fuchs> hfs, judihui 
<Fuchs> das wird dann auch nicht gehen
<DonNox> so ein f*k. 
<DonNox> Fuchs, Also bleibt nichts anderes übrig als die neu zu partitionieren und zu formatiren wa?
<Fuchs> wenn Du was drauf schreiben willst von Linux aus: ja
<Fuchs> lesen solltest Du es koennen, fuer wenn Du ein Backup machen willst
<DonNox> k thx
<SmokingTux> moin
<SmokingTux> ich hab mir ein USB Stick mit Ubuntu 11.04 erstellt möchte eine OEM installation starten
<SmokingTux> finde aber keinen punkt wo das irgendwie zu finden ist.
<apollo13> alternate image?
<SmokingTux> live
<SmokingTux> ist aber wohl in der live cd mit drin.
<ppq> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/OEM_Installation kennst du?
<k1l> SmokingTux: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/OEM_Installation
<k1l> 2. kasten
<k1l> und den rest lesen schadet sicher auch nicht
<SmokingTux> ja ne alles schon durchgelesen.
<SmokingTux> ich hab nicht das typische menü beim usb
<SmokingTux> d.h ich kann das nicht auswählen :)
<apollo13> wenn du den stick sinnvoll erstellt hast sollte dort exakt das gleiche menü sein…
<SmokingTux> ist es aber nicht.
<k1l> SmokingTux: hast du den 2. kasten gelesen?
<SmokingTux> ich hab es mit untebootin und ehm son komisches windows tool gemacht.
<apollo13> dann erstells ordentlich
<apollo13> ja klar dass dann nix geht…
<SmokingTux> also ehm wie heisst das moment
<SmokingTux> universal usb instlaler
<SmokingTux> installer*
<apollo13> kA, cat bzw dd vtw :þ
<SmokingTux> ist der ubuntu usb stick creater noch in ubuntu intergriert?
<SmokingTux> damit sollte es wohl gehen fiel mir gerade auf
<fergal32> weiss einer von euch wie ich ne komplett neue platte unter ubuntu 11.04 als user beschreiben kann?
<SmokingTux> aber ist ja auch was dann kann man gar keine oem installation durchführen wenn man den usb nicht mit nen ubuntu erstellt hat.
<fergal32> habe die komplett als ext4 mit gparted ext formatiert
<DonNox> fergal32, was genau willst du machen?
<fergal32> DonNox, eigentlich nen neue platte hinzufügen und möchte gerne als user ordner anlegen bzw. daten darauf ablegen
<fergal32> ich kann ja auch über nautilus die platte mounten aber dann hat die platte nur root rechte
<k1l> fergal32: das hängt davon ab, wie du diese mountest
<fergal32> also ich habe in der fstab nen eintrag gemacht z.b.
<k1l> aha, dann zeig doch mal die fstab in nem nopaste service
<fergal32> UUID=xxxxxxxxxx /media/daten ext4  defaults 0 2
<hotte76> Hallo.... Ich habe die 11.10 Daily Build vom 10.10. installiert, weil mein 11.04 gestern leider kaoutt gegangen ist. Ich habe ein Thinkpad SL 510, unter 11.04 wurde alles erkannt. Jetzt unter 11.10. wurde die Grafik nicht erkannt. Alles läuft recht langsam und Unity scheint auch in 2d zu laufen
<k1l> hotte76: schau mal ins topic :)
<hotte76> k1l? Was meinst Du?
<apollo13> SmokingTux: nur weil du den usb stick broken erstellst heißt das nicht, dass ich den mit nem anderen system nicht richtig hinbekomm…
<SmokingTux> so ein schwachsinn
<hotte76> k1l: Bin ich hier falsch?
<SmokingTux> es lag ja gar nicht daran das ich es broken erstellt hab
<k1l> ,topic? hotte76 
<shetlandpony> hotte76: Guck doch mal ins Topic von diesem Channel. Auch einzusehen mit: /topic
<SmokingTux> es liegt daran die software mit den man das erstellt nen eigenes bootmenü haben
<SmokingTux> +das
<hotte76> Ich weiß immernoch nicht was gemeint ist
<DonNox> fergal32,  schau mal hier http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/homeverzeichnis
<fergal32> http://pastebin.com/VXiKEn54
<DonNox> fergal32, genauer http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Home_umziehen
<fergal32> DonNox, ich will ja kein home umziehen
<k1l> fergal32: da sind ja doch noch ein paar mehr optionen als eben genannt.
<fergal32> die platte soll komplett als datenlaufwerk verwendet werden
<fergal32> ja die neuen optionen habe ich eben mal probiert
<SmokingTux> apollo13 ich weiss gar nicht wie man nen bootmedium broken erstellen kann wenn es bootet und normal installiert ;)
<apollo13> anderes boot menü ist broken, wenn es nicht das tut was du willst…
<SmokingTux> richtig es liegt am boot menü
<apollo13> das war mir klar in dem moment in dem du unetbootin erwähnt hast
<apollo13> drum: du hast es falsch erstellt ;)
<SmokingTux> aber ich versteh halt nich warum es weder mit untebootin noch mit diesen universal usb installer
<SmokingTux> +funktioniert
<DonNox> fergal32, ich verstehe dein problem nicht
<fergal32> DonNox, also nochmal die platte wird ja gemountet aber ich kann als benutzer weder ordner noch daten draufschreiben
<fergal32> nur als root
<DonNox> aso 
<DonNox> sudo chown DU:DU PLATTENNAME
<fergal32> DonNox, ja das habe ich auch gelesen aber habe es so verstanden das dann nur ein benutzer dann schreibrechte hätte. ist das so?
<DonNox> nein. gib der die rechte 777
<fergal32> also wenn ich sudo chown fergal32:fergal32 /dev/sdb1 dann hätte nur der benutzer fergal32 die berechtigung?
<DonNox> er ist jetzt der eigentümer (bzw du)
<DonNox> die anderen haben auch zugrif drauf wenn du sie für die user frei gibst
<fergal32> wo vergebe ich denn die rechte 777? bin noch neu
<DonNox> chmod 777 PLATTE
<fergal32> ah ok
<apollo13> SmokingTux: weil die wohl alle mitm bootmenü rumspielen :)
<apollo13> drum man cat oder dd ;)
<SmokingTux> Jau dat nervt halt.
<SmokingTux> aber inwiefern soll mir da cat oder dd helfen @ apollo13 ?
<DonNox> fergal32, schau dir das mal an http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/chmod
<apollo13> naja wie sollen die das bootmenü ändern ;)
<SmokingTux> meh.
<SmokingTux> ach nervt das.
<fergal32> DonNox, habe es gerade so gemacht. immer noch keine berechtigung als fergal32 auf das dev sdb1 zu schreiben bzw. ordner anzulegen
<fergal32> sudo chown fergal32:fergal32 /dev/sdb1 danach ein sudo chmod 777 /dev/sdb1
<fergal32> DonNox, funktioniert
<fergal32> hatte nur vergessen das auf /media/daten (mountpoint) das zu machen
<fergal32> vielen vielen dank
<Gangsta> wie bekomme ich in windows xp vmware  ubuntu virtuelle terminal auf 
<apollo13> alt + f1
<Gangsta> dann geht das panel auf 
<apollo13> hmm dann frag mal google, das hat btw nix mit ubuntu zu tun -- das ist das doofe vmware das ctrl+alt wegreserviert hat iirc
<Orcor> http://www.golem.de/1110/86949.html
<k1l> Orcor: das hat hier nichts zu suchen.
#ubuntu-de 2011-10-12
<fornext> Wenn ich selbsterstellte Programmstarter in die Schnellstartleiste von Unity ziehe, dann zeigt er nur ein leeres Feld an, als nicht mehr das Icon. Woran kann es liegen?
<fornext> Evtl. am Format der Icons?
<jokrebel> hi
<bullgard4> Ubuntu Firefox und Totem Movie Player zeigen von einem WebM-Video nur das Titelbild an, spielen aber das Video nicht ab.  Muß ich vielleicht noch ein Paket installieren, das einen passenden Dekoder enthält?
<fishor> bullgard4, velche ubuntu version hasst du?
<bullgard4> 11.04
<fishor> bullgard4, du kannst natürlich prüffen ob libvpx installiert. aber es soll eigentlich da sein
<fishor> ist das video gross? kannst du es iregndwo hochladen?
<jokrebel> ,codecs? bullgard4
<shetlandpony> bullgard4, Codecs ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Codecs - Weitere Infos im query ...
<jokrebel> ,medibuntu? bullgard4
<shetlandpony> bullgard4: multi-media basierte, nicht freie fremdpakete aus z.t. rechtlich bedenklichen quellen. Siehe http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Medibuntu
<bullgard4> ich dachte, es gibt hier jemand im Kanal, der weiß, in welchem DEB-Programmpaket von Ubuntu sich der Dekoder für Dateien vom MIME-Typ video/webdm befindet.
<bullgard4> http://www.zeroathome.de/wordpress/
<fornext> bin soweit, dass wenn ich auf einen bestimmten Dateityp klicke ein sh-script ausgeführt wird und die richtigge Anwendung startet. Leider wird nicht das betreffende Dokument gestartet. Was könnte ich tun? Fehlt evtl. ein Parameter?
<bullgard4> Manchmal tut's der Schalter .
<bullgard4> Manchmal tut's der Schalter ''.
<bullgard4> (Mein Client interpretiert zu viel.) Manchmal tut's der Schalter "ProzentU". 
<fornext> bullgard4, meinst du mich?
<bullgard4> ja.
<joschi> fornext: wie sieht dein shell-skript aus? wie hast du es eingebunden? mit welchen parametern rufst du es auf (bzw. wird es bei klick aufgerufen)
<fornext> WINEPREFIX=~/.local/share/wineprefixes/office2007pro wine "C:/Programme/Microsoft Office/Office12/WINWORD.EXE"
<fornext> ich gehe dann über "öffnen mit"  und "andere Anwendung"
<fornext> Ich wähle das Script aus.
<fornext> dann öffnet sich das Programm aber es wird nicht die Datei geladen.
<dadrc> Da wird ja der Dateiname auch nicht übergeben
<joschi> fornext: das ist dein komplettes skript?
<fornext> jokrebel, ja nur die eine Zeile
<joschi> fornext: und wo ist die shebang-zeile?
<joschi> fornext: und wo wird (wie dadrc schon bemerkt hat) der dateiname übergeben?
<fornext> ich bin jetzt einen Schritt weiter: WINEPREFIX=~/.local/share/wineprefixes/office2007pro wine "C:/Programme/Microsoft Office/Office12/WINWORD.EXE" $1
<fornext> Der Path wird übergeben aber Wine findet nichts an der Stelle.
<joschi> fornext: "$1"
<fornext> joschi, danke. "Z:$1" <- der LAufwerrksbuchstabe hat noch gefehlt. Propleme gibts noch mit Dateinamen die Sonderzeichen enthalten.
<fornext> Probleme meine ich *schähm*
<DreamThief> moin
<zeitsofa> moin zusammen
<Nalkem> moin
<Barxxo> Tach zusammen
<Barxxo> ich hab hier ein Problem mit DVB-T, memand da, der sich da auskennt? Prinzipiell sollte es funktionieren und aufnehmen kann ich, nur einfach Fernsehen geht nicht...
<deem> ,wf? Barxxo 
<deem> pony?
<Barxxo> keiner ne Idee?
<dadrc> nicht da, deem
<deem> Barxxo: nun gut. da da spony tot ist. welches ubuntu hast du, welches programm nimmst du um fernzusehen, welchen stick hast du und was für fehlermeldungen wirft die konsoel, wenn du das programm darin startest?
<Barxxo> sehr gut, Ubuntu 11.04, Airstar 2 - aber nicht usb, gnome-player sagt: unable to open the config file
<jokrebel> Barxxo: Du kannst aufnehmen aber nicht direkt schauen? Ungewöhnlich - mit welchem Programm(en) nimmst Du auf und versuchst zu schauen?
<Barxxo> Aufnehmen geht mit DVB Kontrollzentrum
<Barxxo> aber der Gnome- mplayer will nichx anzeigen, weil er ein config file nicht öffnen kann
<deem> Barxxo: welches config file?
<deem> Barxxo: warum versuchst du nicht pitivi, das ist afair dafür geeignet damit fernzusehen
<jokrebel> Barxxo: Hab schon viel mit DVB rumgemacht (mein Stick zickte damals ohne Ende) aber was ist das DVB-Kontrollzentrum?
<jokrebel> ...oder Kaffeine
<deem> unter kde, ja :P
<Barxxo> jokrebel: das Ding heisst hier in Ubuntu 11.04 so, weiss jetzt nicht, was dahinter steckt
<Barxxo> deem:ich werd mal pitivi testen
<jokrebel> Barxxo: Wo findest Du das?
<Barxxo> Ich hab die Ubuntu erst gestern installiert, bisher hab ich aber einen sehr guten Eindruck, Opensuse 11 ist gestern nach ner Stunde wieder runter geflogen
<jokrebel> deem: Nutze Kaffeine auch gerne unter Gnome - kein Problem damit.
<deem> jokrebel: das nicht, aber manche leute könnten die kde abhängigkeiten stören
<Barxxo> Jokrebel: ich habe über die Paketverwaltung alles mögliche im Zusammenhang mit DVB installiert und das DVB-Kontrollzentrum dann im Menü unter Multimedia gefunden
<dadrc> Barxxo, zeig mal deine ~/.mplayer/channels.conf
<Barxxo> dadrc, ...moooment...
<dadrc> Geht am schnellstens, wenn du dir eben pastebinit installierst
<Barxxo> dadrc, gibbet nich
<dadrc> Dann kann mplayer auch kein DVB-T
<dadrc> Barxxo, einmal hier lesen: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/MPlayer#TV-Wiedergabe
<dadrc> Dann machen, nochmal probieren.
<Barxxo> Ok, danke erstmal für die Hilfe, ich les mir das durch
 * jokrebel empfiehlt nochmal Kaffeine oder (wem das wirklich zuviel KDE-Kram mitinstalliert) MeTV
<Barxxo> So, me-tv sucht jetzt Sender...
<sysdef> :o
<Barxxo> Ok, me-tv funktioniert, hat aber nicht alle Sender gefunden, aber das ist erstmal sekundär... 
<Barxxo> Danke nochmal an alle :-)
<jokrebel> Barxxo: Bitte - keine Ursache
<ulrich_> Weiß jemand, ob bzw. wann LibreOffice über die automatischen Updates auf die aktuelle Version 3.4.3 gebracht wird?
<Barxxo> Hmm... der me-tv scheint nicht zu deinterlacen... wenn sich was bewegt, gibz horizontales Geflacker...
<dadrc> Barxxo, stell in den Optionen mal den Deinterlacer auf tvtime
<zimb0> Ich versuche, die Standard-Sprache in ubuntu ändern, wo kann ich diese Einstellung
<zimb0> ?
<k1l> ulrich_: ich würde mal darauf tippen, dass das gar nicht passiert. sondern erst mit dem neuen release ubuntu 11.10
<zimb0> Deutsch ist nicht meine erste Sprache, ich bin nur zu lernen,
<k1l> ,spracheinstellungen? zimb0 
<shetlandpony> zimb0, Spracheinstellungen ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Spracheinstellungen - Weitere Infos im query ...
<zimb0> danke
<Barxxo> dadrc, Super-Tip :-)
<Barxxo> hab die Option zuerst übersehen
<Barxxo> wie kommts, dass me-tv Privatsender zwar findet, aber nicht in die Liste übernimmt und anzeigt?
<ulrich_> k1l: danke! Dann warte ich erst mal die neue Release Ubuntu 11.10 ab. (Der Zufall will es: die soll morgen (!) veröffentlicht werden.)
<ulrich_> Ubuntu wird laut ubuntuusers.de morgen (13. Oktober) die neue Release 11.10 veröffentlichen. Wird auch Xubuntu sofort dabei sein oder gibt es da eine Zeitverzögerung?
<howieson31> hallo an alle habe problem mit meinem wlan adapter? wer knn mir bitte helfen?
<dAnjou> ,mf? howieson31 
<shetlandpony> howieson31: Das ist eine Metafrage! => http://metafrage.de/ [metafrage]
<howieson31> habe einen dlink dwa-140 rev.2 und unter der neuen linux-firmware 1.60 in ubuntu 11.10 funktioniert er auch out of the box aber nur mit 100kb?
<LetoThe2nd> ulrich_: die offiziellen derivate werden synchron veröffentlicht. allerdings sei mir der hinweis erlaubt, dass nur das "stable-release"-schildchen dran 11.10 nicht ab morgen automatisch super macht. realistisch sind die üblichen probleme so in 3-4 wochen bekannt und vermutlich gelöst.
<howieson31> ok jetzt weiß ich auch was eine metafrage ist :)
<dAnjou> howieson31: 11.10 ist noch nicht draußen
<dAnjou> ,ubuntu+1? howieson31 
<shetlandpony> Sorry dAnjou, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber ubuntu+1
<howieson31> ich hoff ja auch das in 3-4 wochen der spuck vorbei ist aber mit 100kb surfen macht ja echt keinen spass :(
<dAnjou> damn
<howieson31> ok
<LetoThe2nd> howieson31: too bad. deswegen weisen wir ja ständig drauf hin.
<howieson31> keiner einen tip mache bestimmt schon 20std mt dem problem rum :(
<dAnjou> howieson31: wenn du 11.10 nutzt, gibt es hier keine hilfe
<LetoThe2nd> howieson31: jede menge. mach einen bugreport, setz dich mit den devs in verbindung, liefere entsprechend informationen. siehe dazu launchpad.net und #ubuntu+1
<dAnjou> und #ubuntu-de+1
<ulrich_> LetoThe2nd: Macht es dann Sinn, das Release-Update (was ja von der automatischen Update-Verwaltung auch immer angeboten wird) nicht sofort, sondern erst ein paar Wochen später einzuspielen?
<LetoThe2nd> ulrich_: macht es, ganz definitic.
<ulrich_> LetoThe2nd: Danke für den Tip, das war mir bisher nicht klar! Gibt es denn einen Chat oder eine Mailingliste, wo man mitlesen kann um ein Gefühl dafür zu bekommen, wann es soweit ist?
<LetoThe2nd> ulrich_: tendenziell hier, aber wie gesagt: die erste woche ist meistens recht turbulent, ab 3 oder 4 wochen kennt man dann die meisten macken.
<dAnjou> ulrich_: kannst im forum mitlesen. da wird es sicherlich eine welle mit problemen geben, die dann aber irgendwann abflaut
<dAnjou> dann kommt wieder der ganze alte mist hoch, der schon seit jahren in den bug trackern liegt
<crixx> tag zusammen
<Gangsta> ubuntu sound  verzerrt
<Gangsta> beim neustart ubuntu sound  verzerrt
<LetoThe2nd> Gangsta: nur mal so rande: versuchs doch mal mit ganzen sätzen, einer präzisen fehlerbeschriebung und ausreichend informationen über dein system. :-)
<LetoThe2nd> ,wf? Gangsta 
<shetlandpony> Gangsta: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<wasaui> Hallo, habe folgendes Problem, UBuNTu 11.04 +  bluetooth stick (funzt unter OSx und WIN super) + apple wireless keyboard   , wenn ich das Keyboard verbinden will, gibt er mir ziffern ein zum eingeben auf dem Keyboard, jedoch trennt sich die verbindung immer, und ziffern erkennt ubuntu auch keine vom wireless keyboard
 * jokrebel glaskugelt - Übersteuert? Sprich: Eingangssignal sehr schwach, dafür Endstufe voll aufgedreht?
<jokrebel> wasaui: Da fällt mir spontan "NUM-Lock" ein.
<wasaui> jokrebel:  eben gehts komischerweie, ist verbunden aber bekommt keine ziffern
<wasaui> und buchstaben
<wasaui> jetzt wieder verbindung verloren :/
<jokrebel> wasaui: Abstand zu groß? Batterien schwach?
<wasaui> jokrebel:  beides nicht möglich, ist ein software problem,
<wasaui> jokrebel:  sitze schon seit rund 3 h dran, komme mir vor wie ein depp
<jokrebel> .oO( was sind schon drei Stunden )
<jokrebel> wasaui: Tastaturlayout steht schon auf MAC?
<wasaui> jokrebel:  er verbindet nicht, das layout hab ich erstmal gelassen, ist das das problem
<wasaui> ?
<jokrebel> wasaui: Wenn keine Verbindung nein - aber wenn (IIRC wie vorhin erwähnt, verbunden aber keine Ziffern)…
<wasaui> ne es kommt die verbindungsabfrage wo ich zur bestätigung eine reihe von nummern an nimmt jeoch erkennt er diese nicht,
<jokrebel> wasaui: die Nummern tippst Du an der MAC-Tastatur? 
<wasaui> ja
<jokrebel> wasaui: Na dann ist das Tastatur-Layout sehrwohl wichtig IMHO.
<wasaui> habs umgeszellt, gibt ein apple layout
<wasaui> so läuft, musste über console verbinden!
<wasaui> na ja aber er verliert die verbindung alle paar sekunden, das darf doch nicht wahr sein!
<wasaui> kann mann mit boardmitteln alt und win taste vertauschen? bei layout gibts die option nicht , jedenfalls kann ich sie nicht finden
<apollo13> mit ner xmodmap würde ich raten
<crapman> was ist genau der untschied zwischen ein iso-image einhängen und ein iso-image ins system einbinden?
<ppq> crapman: das ist genau das gleiche
<crapman> das wiki dazu ist verwirrend
<crapman> einmal steht da es ist ganz leicht mit archiveinbinder und an anderer stelle es fehlt die möglichkeit un ubunt images einzubinden
<ppq> crapman: das ist offenbar nicht aktuell, es gibt afaik zwei wege: einmal über nautilus, ohne root-rechte und einmal übers terminal, loopmounten, mit rootrechten
<ppq> falls du lust hast, kannst du das ja mal genauer recherchieren und auf den neusten stand bringen :)
<yogg> Hi
<yogg> Ich habe das Paket "php5-auth-pam" installiert, damit ich aus php heraus mich mit den lokalen usern authentifizieren kann. Leider funktioniert das nur wenn ich das php script mit root rechten laufen lasse.
<yogg> Und den lighttpd will/kann ich nicht als root laufen lassen. Hat eventuell eine Idee wie ich das fixen kann?
<wasuai> Nochmals wegen der Bluetooth Tastatur von Apple, wenn ich in den autostart das verbinden comando schreibe, ist die tastatur erst nach einloggen verbdunden, wie binde ich den vorgang in den startup prozess ein?
<ppq> wasuai: /etc/rc.local. achtung: das wird als root ausgeführt. wenn du was als user ausführen willst, kannst du 'sudo -u hierdeinbenutzername' nutzen, siehe 'man sudo'
<crapman> und wie findet man den pfad zu nem eingebunden image?
<ppq> crapman: mit 'mount'
<bauruine> kann ich mit virtualbox eine usb hdd an eine windows vm durchgeben (für einen chkdsk)?
<bauruine> bzw. weiss jemand wie das geht? 
<k1l_> ja, vbox kann usb durchreichen
<wasaui> wie kommt es denn das ubuntu immer noch so incompatibel und zum teil buggy ist ?
<Orcor> welche hast du ?
<k1l_> wasaui: danke den hardware herstellern für de fehlenden linux treiber
<LetoThe2nd> wasaui: daher, dass viel zu viele leute proprietäre hardware kaufen ohne offene treiber, und dann nur meckern anstatt bugreports zu schreiben und/oder treiber zu entwickeln.
<Orcor> also bei mir als ich es letztes Jahr in Oktoer installiert habe läuft und läuft und hatte noch keien Abstürze oder sonnst was
<wasaui> hmm aber das problem mit den "login sound" welches ich schon zu 9.xx abstellen wollte, geht immer noch nichtß
<wasaui> es gibt bestimmt noch etltiche alte fehler :)
<Orcor> warukm sollten die Firmen auch ein Linuxtreiber Programiren wenn eh ca 98% nur Windoof nutzen da würden die bei Linux nicht gerade viel Geld machen 
<LetoThe2nd> ,windoof? Orcor 
<shetlandpony> Orcor, windoof ist deiner Meinung nach doof, es heisst aber trotzdem Windows.
<Orcor> verstehen Sie Spaß?
<Orcor> und wer sein Linux auf Hardware Installiert wo nicht mit Linux kompatible ist der ist selber schuld
<Orcor> denn naher kommt dann die Große entäuschung
<k1l_> aber ohne speziellen fall ist das eher was für die stammtisch gespräche im offtopic channel: #ubuntu-de-offtopic 
<Orcor> ja ich wollte nur Antworten denn wasaui antworten
<wasaui> Also das problem ist eindeutig, das er die bluetooth verbindung zur tastatur nicht am leben hält!
<Rochvellon> moin, eine fehlermeldung schon bekannt zu folgendem problem? aufwachen aus suspend to ram endet immer in einem freeze des kompletten systems, der nur mit einem hardreset behoben werden kann. memtest findet keine fehler, daher gehe ich davon aus, dass im kernel (?) ein fehler vorliegt.
<bauruine> Rochvellon, gibt es nicht schon seit jahren je nach hardware probleme mit suspend to ram?
<Rochvellon> bauruine: bis vor ca 1 monat hatte ich absolut keine probleme mit str auf diesem system
<k1l_> Rochvellon: suspend war bisher immer sehr fragil. bei den besseren bootzeiten ist es auch etwas aus dem fokus gerückt. schau mal in die logs, ob du eventuell fehler aufdecken kannst.
<Rochvellon> achja, und als ich ihn die tage anschaltete, hat sich das system auch mal komplett aufgehangen
<Rochvellon> * im boot-prozess
<k1l_> Rochvellon: nach der beschreibung kann es an drölf millionen ursache liegen. versuch mal die logs durchzugucken und fehlermeldungen aufzuspüren und den fehler zu reproduzieren
<Rochvellon> k1l_: welches log wäre für str verantwortlich?
<bauruine> syslog / dmesg 
<k1l_> ich würde mal dmesg, syslog und kernel angucken
<Rochvellon> k1l_: danke, dann kann ich gleich mal schauen
<funkeyy> Hi all!! hat jemand ne idee wie ich eine Website auf veränderung prüfen kann (wie mit Reload Every) und im Falle einer Änderung ein Akustisches Signal ausgeben lassen kann?
<funkeyy> Hintergrund Ich suche ein WG-Zimmer auf WG-Gescuth.de ;)
<Andy1978> funkeyy: also wget, diff wc und dann beep ?
<Andy1978> funkeyy: also Alle x Minuten pollen meinst du? Würde ich als bash script basteln. Keine Ahnung ob es so etwas fertig gibt....
<funkeyy> Andy1978, ... hmm
<sdx23> Das wc kann man sich sparen, wenn diff geeignet aufgerufen. Andererseits haben die guten Leute auch ne Email-Benachrichtigungsfunktion, insofern sowieso fragwürdig.
<funkeyy> sdx23, jo, nur ist die Email-Benachrichtigung alles andere als RT
<funkeyy> (verwend ich schon seit WOCHEN)
<MrRagga> hi, ich seh im pavucontrol nur ein dummy interface, obwohl mir aplay -l eine soundkarte anzeigt und aplay auch wav dateien abspielt. jemand noch eine idee?
<bauruine> ich habe per ddrescue ein image von einer 160GB hdd auf eine externe 1TB hdd kopiert wie bringe ich das nun auf eine 500GB hdd? :-/ 
<k1l_> mit dd auf die 500gb hdd?
<k1l_> also das image
<bauruine> k1l_, ja
<bauruine> ich hab kein image gemacht sondern direkt auf die externe 1TB hdd geschrieben :-/ 
<sdx23> macht nix. Bricht halt dann ab, sobald voll.
<bauruine> sdx23, kann ich das auch schon nach 180GB abbrechen oder muss ich warten die hdd voll ist? 
<apollo13> ersteres geht auch -> man dd
<sdx23> kannst du. Es sei denn, du hast dd_rescue komische Optionen mitgegeben, sodass das nicht am Anfang der jetztigen Quellplatte liegt.
<bauruine> danke k1l_ sdx23 und apollo13 :-) 
<mr_daniel> Gibt es konkrete Pläbe bei Ubuntu Upstart zugunsten von systemd fallen zu lassen?
<LetoThe2nd> mr_daniel: wenn, dann sollte es wohl bei den ubuntu blueprints (-> google) auftauchen. eher aber nicht.
<mr_daniel> Ich habe gerade ein Interview von Lennart gesehen, einer der Entwickler hinter systemd, und nach seinen Aussagen soll demnächst so gut wie *jede+ Distribution auf das System wechseln. Ich möchte nur wissen, ob es dafür definitv eine Bestätigung von Seiten von Ubuntu gibt http://www.golem.de/1105/83785.html
<sdx23> Entwickler wollen viel, wenn der Tag lang ist. Aber das wird Offtopic :)
<mr_daniel> sdx23: :)
<mr_daniel> Ab 4:00 spricht über 'Pläne' der Distributionen
<wusaui> welcher befehl ist da um zu sehen wieviel diskspace man nich hat? ls?
<LetoThe2nd> wusaui: df
<wusaui> habe mir eine /VAR von 1024MB angelegt, 20min nach der ubuntu install ist sie voll, habe nur tastatur verbunden und updates installiert
<ppq> wusaui: 'sudo du -h --max-depth=1 /var | pastebinit' bitte
<LetoThe2nd> wusaui: tja.... in /var liegt der apt-cache. ergo, alle heruntergeladenen pakete landen da. go figure.
<wusaui> kannst du villt kurz erklären für was pastebininit ist?
<ppq> ,pastebinit? wusaui, gerne.
<shetlandpony> wusaui, gerne., pastebinit ist ein Programm mit dem man Dateien #pastebinit /zur/datei.txt# und Ausgabe #ls /etc|pastebinit# direkt nopasten kann, wenn der betreffende Computer am internet angebunden ist. Installieren kannst du es mit sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<wusaui> hmm ne dann doch lieber manuell :)
<wusaui> http://nopaste.snit.ch/paste
<ppq> auch gut :)
<wusaui> achso, da steht garkein inhalt =/
<ppq> aber falls das der link ist, den du uns geben solltest, war es der falsche, fürchte ich
<wusaui> http://nopaste.snit.ch/86727
<ppq> jo, das ist /var/cache. führ einfach mal 'sudo apt-get clean' aus, dann ist der cache wieder leer
<wusaui> cache und lib.... wann werden die denn entleert?
<ppq> automatisch? nie
<ppq>  /var/lib sollte man auch nicht leeren, hihi
<wusaui> hmm welche daten werden dort gespeichert? sind dich wichtig?
<ppq> 1gb ist einfach etwas knapp für /var
<ppq> ja
<ppq> da liegt bspw. die ganze paketverwaltung
<ppq>  /var/lib/dpkg/*
<wusaui> ah mann, dachte reicht voll aus :/ neu formatieren werde ich jetzt nicht :)
<wusaui> nachträglich lösen kann man das auch schwer, wenn alle daten dahinter liegen oder?
<ppq> naja, man kann von einer live-cd aus die partition und das enthaltene dateisystem vergrößern
<ppq> allerdings kann das, je nach partitionierung, ein ganz schöner krampf werden
<ppq> im übrigen ist es bei heutigen hdds/ssds für den ottonormalnutzer relativ sinnlos, /var auszulagern, wenn du mich fragst
<wusaui> ja das ist die 2te partition von ca 5
<yogg> Hi
<yogg> Ist es möglich eine Gruppe zu einer Gruppe hinzuzufügen?
<wusaui> yogg:  ja geht, nur das kommando fällt mir nicht ein
<lep-delete> hey, ubuntu lässt mich kein update ausführen, weil er einige pakete nicht authentifizieren kann. darunter sind auch pakete wie libreoffice und desktopcouch. was soll ich jetzt machen?
<ppq> wusaui: dann kann es gut sein, dass der gesamte festplatteninhalt auf der hdd verschoben werden muss, damit man die partition vergrößern kann, das dauert ewig
<ppq> wusaui: imho: regelmäßig 'sudo apt-get clean' und es das nächste mal besser machen ;)
<wusaui> ppq:  das werde ich heute abend mal machen, meine backups sind noch nicht eingespielt, welche größe sollten denn /temp und /var am besten haben, i?#
<ppq> lep-delete: pack bitte mal die komplette ausgabe in einen pastebin: 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade | pastebinit', außerdem wäre deine sources.list interessant: 'apt-cache policy | pastebinit' und 'pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list'
<yogg> wusaui: mir würde auch die syntax in der /etc/group reichen ^^     Ich find nur komischerweise bei google gar nichts dazu
<yogg> aber wahrscheinlich such ich falsch
<wusaui> ppq:  ne, ich mach das heute, wird kein nächstes mal geben :)
<ppq> wusaui: wie gesagt, ich würde /var nicht auslagern. wenn du viel ram hast, kannst du /tmp als tmpfs in den ram auslagern, aber ansonsten ist auch das sonnlos
<wusaui> viel = 4GB?
<ppq> mit 4GB kann man das schon machen, ja. allerdings sollte man dann auch entsprechend swap haben, da bspw. gimp gern mal einiges belegt. oder wenn du ne dvd brennst
<ppq> ich habe hier insgesamt zwei partitionen: / und swap. mehr braucht es nicht für ein vernünftig funktionierendes linux ;)
<wusaui> kann man über die console googeln? :D
<ppq> ja
<ppq> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/links2 damit bspw.
<wusaui> ppq:  wie ist das eigentlich mit primary und logical partitionen, ist es egal welches welche sind? habe die TMP primiär, rest  logica
<noxs> tach
<ppq> wusaui: völlig egal, das unterscheidet sich erst dann, wenn man etwas dran verändern will
<wusaui> so wie ich jetzt :)
<ppq> willst du nicht eh neu aufsetzen?
<wusaui> ne
<lep-delete> http://paste.ubuntu.com/706747 http://paste.ubuntu.com/706748 http://paste.ubuntu.com/706749
<wusaui> ppq hab ich mehr performance durch tmp im ram?
<ppq> du musst halt innerhalb der erweiterten partition platz schaffen, indem du durch verkleinern/verschieben der enthaltenen logischen partitionen platz hinter(!) der mit /var schaffst. dann kannst du die mit /var vergrößern
<ppq> wusaui: ja, aber groß merken tut man das nicht
<ppq> bzw. es kommt dann drauf an, was man tut
<wusaui> ok, ppq  ja so hatte ich das vor, hab fast 30gb /
<ppq> joa, mit 25 gb / kommt man auch aus ;)
<wusaui> also tmp 2gb var 2gb
<wusaui> swap belasse ich bei 1gb
<wusaui> bis später
<ppq> na, jeder wie er mag oO
<ppq> lep-delete: sieht eigentlich ganz gut aus. führ doch mal ein 'sudo apt-get update' aus und schau ob das etwas ändert.
<lep-delete> dabei kommt das gleiche wie beim dist-upgrade
<ppq> nö :p
<lep-delete> argh
<lep-delete> ne sry
<lep-delete> falsch gelesen
<lep-delete> mom
<ppq> lep-delete: wenn das nichts bringt, kannst du mal vorübergehend in deiner /etc/apt/sources.list "de.archive.ubuntu.com" durch "archive.ubuntu.com" ersetzen, dann noch n 'sudo apt-get update', dann nochmal probieren
<lep-delete> das update ging jetzt durch, nun was?
<lep-delete> ich probier mal die anderen paketlisten
<ppq> nein
<ppq> probier erstmal noch ein 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'
<lep-delete> hab ich schon
<lep-delete> mit archive.ubuntu.com hats geklappt
<ppq> lep-delete: schön. kannst ja mal gucken, ob es ab morgen wieder mit dem deutschen mirror hinhaut
<ppq> sowas kommt vor
<lep-delete> hatte das schon vor zwei wochen, aber in der zwischenzeit konnte ich nichts machen, da kein internet
<LetoThe2nd> wie lösche ich in ner datei alle zeilen in denen ein bestimmtes wort vorkommt?
<dAnjou> grep und pipen
<ppq> LetoThe2nd: geht das nicht mit grep?
<dAnjou> grep -v um genau zu sein
<LetoThe2nd> thx.
<LetoThe2nd> jo, passt. pörfäct.
<wasaui> re, jetzt hat alles seine richtigkeit :)
<wasaui> aufgefallen ist mir das von meiner GTX275 mit dem recommed driver, der 2te displayport nicht geht _:(
<[AI]> jemand eine idee, wie ich bei nautilus das icon "window menu" oben links in der leiste wegbekomme? klicke immer wieder ausversehen drauf und mein menu verschwindet
<vectory> [AI]: wenn, dann bestimmt in gconf oder den nautilus einstellungen, denke aber eher weniger, das das vorgesehen ist :(
<vectory> +s
<[AI]> frag mich wer diese funktion überhaupt nutzt
<IchGucksLive> Guten Tag ich hänge fest wie mach ich aus der liste am besten einen string       ['G1', 'X217.578', 'Y261.532'] ->G1 X-217.578 Y261.532
<IchGucksLive> ', '.join(liste) so gehts 
<[AI]> alternative zu kite?
<wusali> ohmann ich genervt sein, jedi
<IchGucksLive> ich versuche infos zu dieser schreibweise zu finden  finde aber nur beispiele keine docu [3:5] [::-1]
<IchGucksLive> wie nennt man  das  iterieren ?
<wusali> WIE kann ich eine HFS+ partition mounten und nur LESEN, mit den standart mount befehlen gehts nicht, habe mir hfsutils geladen und gestestet, jedoch komme ich nicht weiter
<k1l_> IchGucksLive: 1. wovon sprichst du? 2. was hat das mit ubuntu zu tun?
<eddy> Abend...
<eddy> Kennt jemand eine Moeglichkeit herauszufinden von welchem Programm ein anderes Programm gestartet wurde. Jeder Prozess ist ja von irgendeinem abhaengig bzw. wurde von diesem gestartet...
<KanocX> hallo, wie kann ich bei ubuntu 11.10 die gnome-shell als standarddesktop bei systemstart wählen? (autologin)
<dAnjou> eddy: du kannst zum beispiel mit `ps` die parent id herausfinden
<eddy> Das Problem ist, dass die parent-id 1 ist und das muesste der Prozess init sein.
<eddy> Das bringt mich aber leider nicht weiter. Ich moechte, dass das Programm nicht automatisch startet. Ich nutze fluxbox und xlock. Beim einloggen wird aber immernoch gnome-screensaver gestartet und ich weis nicht von wem.
<Fuchs> eddy: pstree meint was dazu?
<Fuchs> also wer ist das parent davon?
<Fuchs> dann wirf noch einen blick nach /etc/xdg/autostart und konsorten
<eddy> ├─gnome-screensav───2*[{gnome-screensa}] Ist von init abhaengig
<frostschutz> Mit nohup gestartete Prozesse haben kein Parent (bzw. 1 als Parent). Der ursprüngliche Parentprozess geht damit verloren...
<eddy> Achja stimmt...
<Fuchs> eddy: laeuft da ein gdm? ist was in der startup? was genau wird als session gestartet?
<eddy> Nope nur lightdm
<eddy> Als session wird fluxbox geladen.
<Fuchs> eddy: fluxbox startup datei und den genauen Befehl in der sesseion anschauen,
<Fuchs> fluxbox waere schon mal doof, startfluxbox will man in der regel
<eddy> Ja meine ich natuerlich...
<frostschutz> also bei session will man fluxbox (/etx/X11/Sessions/fluxbox) das dann seinerseits startfluxbox aufruft
<frostschutz> aber zumindest bei mir startet fluxbox kein gnome-screensaver wenn ich ihm das nicht explizit so einstelle
<Fuchs> sollte es auch nicht, deswegen gehe ich moeglichkeiten durch
<eddy> Hmm...
<Fuchs> laeuft ggf. ein gnome-settings-deamon mit?
<frostschutz> aber vllt. hast du ja irgendwas in deinem xinit... greppe einfach mal ganz /etc und deinhome/.[^.] durch irgendwo muss es ja stehn
<eddy> etc habe ich gerade "durchgegrept"
<Fuchs> eine komplette prozessliste waere auch interessant
<eddy> pstree: http://nopaste.info/ac879935ab.html
<eddy> grep im Home dauert wohl noch ein wenig...
<wusali> na super, jetzt ist meine apple wireless tastatur ein numpad -.-
<cube_> hi
<wuasali> Ist noch jemand da der mir beim Bluetooth problem helfen könnte,  ? jetzt wo ich sie verbunden habe lief sie erstmal normal, jetzt habe ich mit bluez gespielt und jetzt wird sie nur als numpad erkannt
<eddy> @Fuchs, ja der gnome-settings-deamon laeuft auch im Hintergrund.
<NTQ> Hi. Mit welchem Tool kann ich denn eine Festplatte blockgenau formatieren? Ich finde immer nur MB-Angaben. Ich möchte eigentlich nur, dass eine Partition erst bei Block 2 anfängt und nicht bei 1.
<eddy> @NTQ fdisk muesste das eigentlich koennen. Meinst du wirklich formatieren oder partitionieren?
<NTQ> eddy: partitionieren natürlich, sorry.
<eddy> Ja fdisk sollte das koennen.
<NTQ> danke
<[AI]> wo issn die standard bashrc gespeichert?
<[AI]> die default quasi
<zeitsofa>  /etc/bash.bashrc und ~/.bashrc
<NTQ> also mit fdisk klappt das wohl doch nicht so einfach. ich kann das zumindest nicht zylinderweise machen, nur sektorweise. cfdisk kann's auch nicht. ich teste mal weiter.
<zeitsofa> NTQ: mit gpart kannst du die geometry der platte modifizieren. zum beispiel um partitionen um defekte sektoren drum rum zu bauen
<eddy> @NTQ hmm habe es gerade mit fdisk getestet, dort kann man es anscheined nicht machen, bei parted aber schon
<[AI]> zeitsofa: danke
<zeitsofa> [AI]: :) np
<[AI]> und wo sind die ganzen farben definiert? hab gerade die .bashrc von ubuntu auf ein debian kopiert und die shell is trotzdem einfarbig
<zeitsofa> du willst also dein debian bunt haben und nicht dein uBUNTu? ;)
<[AI]> ja zeitsofa :p
<[AI]> die konsole
<[AI]> prompt
<[AI]> etc
<LetoThe2nd> [AI]: depends, vor allem am terminalemulator. aber wenns drum geht, was dein debian macht - #debian-de bitte oder #debian.de
<strove> brauch ich für ubuntu installation ne dvd oder nur ne cd?
<LetoThe2nd> strove: standardmedium ist eine cd.
<strove> danke
<strove> was ist wenn der bildschirm plötzlich weis wird?
<NTQ> strove: Es ist nicht verboten genauere Informationen zu geben.
<strove> jo
<strove> fehler 7000 ist in der ereignisanzeige vermerkt. glaub nicht dass der was damit zu tun hat. der fehler wurde zu einer anderen zeit gemeldet als der absturz
<strove> die lichter des pcs blinken munter weiter, aber ich erreiche auch durch str alt entf nichts
<strove> mein pc ist ein laptop
<strove> ich muss ihn also direkt mit der austaste ausschalten, dann neustarten
<strove> dann funktioniert er wieder normal
<strove> der weise bildschirm taucht so die woche 1x auf
<strove> das automatische neustarten nach einem systemfehler habe ich bereits deaktiviert, hab das mehrfach in foren gelesen
<zeitsofa> syslog dmesg messages mal angesehen?
<strove> handelt sich um windows :/
<zeitsofa> der channel hier ist ubuntu-de
<Fuchs> strove: aeh, dann bist Du hier etwas falsch
<strove> aber im windowschat kennt sich keiner aus
<Fuchs> strove: ##windows hingegen gibt es 
<zeitsofa> bei windows systemen mal ##windows checken ;)
<zeitsofa> welch flinker fuchs :)
<strove> die sagen es liegt an der hardware
<strove> ich will auch endlich ubuntu :-/
<strove> ich installier ubuntu und dann komm ich wieder
<zeitsofa> strove: installier dir nen ubuntu und wenn das ähnliche fehler aufwirft haben die recht gehabt ;)
<mrpans> nabend
<mrpans> hmm für wake on lan benötige ich doch ne dns im router? richtig?
<zeitsofa> du willst deinen router aufwecken?
<zeitsofa> http://www.channelpartner.de/index.cfm?pid=147&pk=203889&p=1 mrpans schau mal ob das ist was du möchtest
<mrpans> hab doch keine fritzbox :) aber damit ubuntu im wake on lan starten kann brauch ich doch ne ip oder so?
<mrpans> die vom router und dem pc ?
<zeitsofa> mrpans: ich verstehe nicht wirklich was du vorhast daher der link. sitzt du im wohnzimmer und willst deinen pc im keller aufwecken reicht dir die ip vom pc
<zeitsofa> mrpans: der link beschreibt grundsätzlich anhand einer fritzbox mal was zu tun ist wenn man aber von aussen zb auzs dem büro den pc zu hause aufwecken will
<zeitsofa> nach dem artikel weißt du was technisch notwenig ist um letzteres zu realisieren. du musst dann nur die teile die für die fritzbox sind eben auf deine infrastruktur anpassen 
<mrpans> zeitsofa, nur leider sitze ich in der uni, aber werde mal lesen villt ist es was für mich
<zeitsofa> mrpans: ob im büro der uni vom handy von $fügedenortdeinerwahl ein
<zeitsofa> das prinzip is immer das selbe :)
<mrpans> ok :)
<mrpans> und wenn ich dann noch vnc benutzen will, muss ich ein VPN laufen haben richtig?
<zeitsofa> nö
<zeitsofa> kann man muss man aber nicht
<mrpans> ohne vpn? dann dns?
<zeitsofa> das eine hat mit dem anderen ja nix zu tun 
<mrpans> ja weil die ip doch dynamisch ist denke ich mir die ganze zeit
<zeitsofa> grundsätzlich würde sich empfehlen wenn du zuhause keine feste ip hast auf deiner nichtfritzbox ein dyndns einzurichten
<zeitsofa> damit du ihr auch immer schön ansprechen kannst
<mrpans> ja muss mal schauen wie das auf der easybox ist, ich glaube dort kann man nur dyndns verwenden, und das kostet :(
<zeitsofa> und ob du dann nen vpn aufbaust zu deinem netzwerk zu hause, oder ob du deienr nichtfritzbox sagst der port 12345 extern soll an die interne ip 192.168.1.100 an den port 5900 weiter gereicht werden das kannst du dir ja aussuchen
<zeitsofa> seit wann kostet dyndns geld?
<zeitsofa> dort gibts free accounts
<mrpans> ah stimmt, richte ich grad ein :) 
<zeitsofa> Mehrfach beansprucht Block(s) in Inode 12189794: 24415451 24415452 24415453
<zeitsofa> huch zielwasser war alle fürs richtige fenster :(
<mrpans> also "ping dns.org" müsste doch gehen
<mrpans> unknown host
<zeitsofa> lol
<zeitsofa> du hast da nen fqdn sowas wie deinname.dyndns.org 
<mekeor> hallo. meine 10.04-installation hängt nach der auswahl der tastenbelegung.
<mrpans> ja
<mekeor> ist das ein bekannter bug?
<mekeor> wisst ihr, wie ich das lösen/umgehen kann?
<NTQ> mekeor: welche auswahl der tastenbelegung?
<zeitsofa> mekeor: was sagt denn die logging konsole auf strg+alt+f4 dazu?
<mekeor> zeitsofa: was soll sie dazu sagen?
<zeitsofa> naja vielleicht sowas wie "ich mag nimmer weil foobar ist tot" im übertragenen sinn natürlich
<mekeor> NTQ: naja, man muss bei der installation von lucid lynx (bzw. generell bei ubuntu) ja die tastenbelegung auswählen (oder raten lassen).
<mekeor> zeitsofa: und warum grad bei strg-alt-F4 (und keine andere zahl)?
<zeitsofa> mekeor: si könnta man ggf auch rausfinden ob das system hängt ich würd aber ins blaue raus mal tippen defektes install medium das hatte ich bei anderen geräten auch öfter mal
<NTQ> achso, bei der installation. ich weiß jetzt nicht, was danach kommt, aber vielleicht durchsucht er nur deine hardware bzw. die festplatten nach partitionstabellen und sowas
<mrpans> zeitsofa:  es geht nicht weil sowas wie www. fehlt,... der kann  mit "meinname.dyndns.org"  nichts anfangen
<zeitsofa> mekeor: weil die installation auf tty4 loggt und dahin kommst du eben mit der tastenkombi strg+alt+f4
<mekeor> zeitsofa: okay. ich probiers dann spaeter mit einem anderen/neuen installationsmedium. danke.
<zeitsofa> mrpans: ich sitze nicht vor deinem pc und sehe was du siehst. im übrigen bist du eingeladen nach meiner nerven kippe in mein query zu kommen, denn das was du da treibst ist generelol mal kein ubuntu problem ;) afk eben eine rauchen
<mrpans> okee :)
<MB_SLK> Hi @ alle… folgendes Problem: Ubuntu Hardy (8.04 - Ja, ich muss so eine alte Version nutzen, leider). Hab einen DVB-T Stick den ich zum laufen bekommen möchte (WinTV Nova TD derivat). Habe folgendes http://bit.ly/psGdVH installiert (ohne Probleme). das modul das benötigt wird, wird zwar nicht automatisch geladen (how ever), aber wenn ich es manuell lade, zieht es alle benötigten module nach, nur das device wird nicht erstellt (dmesg | gre
<MB_SLK> liefert keine ausgabe). kennt das problem jemand? danke schon mal...
<ppq> MB_SLK: versuch doch mal, v4l-dvb manuell zu bauen, das ist nicht sonderlich schwer
<ppq> ,v4l-dvb? MB_SLK
<shetlandpony> MB_SLK, v4l-dvb ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/v4l-dvb - Weitere Infos im query ...
<ppq> FALLS(!) du beim 'make' fehlermeldungen mit firedtv-1394 o.ä. kriegst, kannst du das so lösen: "sed -i 's/CONFIG_DVB_FIREDTV=m/CONFIG_DVB_FIREDTV=n/' ./v4l/.config" danach nochmal 'make'
<jokrebel> MB_SLK: …und für "8.04 (...Anmerkung: ist out-of-support……- Ja, ich muss so eine alte Version nutzen, leider" fehlt mir die Begründung.
<koaja> Hallo
<koaja> Ich mühe mich gerade zimlich dabei ab, SSHFS zu installieren (nach der anleitung von ubuntuuser.de wiki). Der Server ist zwar gemountet und die dateien werden angezeigt und lassen sich öffnen, speichern kann ich jedoch nicht.
<koaja> Irgendwie sind die rechte da falsch gesetzt. Kann mir da jemand unter die Arme greifen?
<LetoThe2nd> koaja: welche dateien? im home deines (remote-)benutzers, oder eher was in /usr, oder /etc, oder...
<koaja> LetoThe2nd, ich hab den server in ~/qinomo.virgo gemounted
<koaja> sshfs#qinomo@space.de:html/ /home/werner/qinomo.virgo fuse uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=0,allow_other,_netdev 0 0
<koaja> steht in der fstab
<koaja> da 1000 und 1000 laut etc/passwd meine gruppen und user id ist.
<koaja> LetoThe2nd, das stimmt doch soweit, hmm?
<pans> zeitsofa: klappt nicht :( nur über die richtige ip
<LetoThe2nd> koaja: klingt für mich etwas umständlich, ehrlich gesagt. ich bevorzuge sshfs mounts von hand zu triggern...
<koaja> LetoThe2nd, okay. wie macht man das?
<koaja> sshfs qinomo@qinomo.space.de
<koaja> meinst du das so?
<LetoThe2nd> koaja: einfach 'sshfs user@remote.server /dein/mount/verzeichnis'
<LetoThe2nd> koaja: einfach 'sshfs user@remote.server:/ziel/verzeichnis /dein/mount/verzeichnis'
<koaja> okay. das mache ich mal.
<LetoThe2nd> (letzteres stimmt)
<koaja> LetoThe2nd, genau. Der Server ist nun gemountet. Aber ich kann keine datei bearbeiten.
<LetoThe2nd> koaja: dann vermute ich schwer, dass der user, mit dem du dich am server anmeldest einfach die entsprechenden rechte nicht hat.
<koaja> Die dateien des servers werden angezeigt, man kann sie öffnen, aber wenn ich was ändere und speichern will, geht es nicht.
<koaja> LetoThe2nd, public keys wurden gesetzt.
<koaja> Wenn ich ssh user@host.de eingebe, bin ich direkt drauf.
<LetoThe2nd> koaja: das hat was nochmal genau mit public keys zu tun?
<koaja> hmm
<LetoThe2nd> koaja: genau. und kannst du die dateien in der konsole ändern, wenn du per ssh drauf bist? ohne sudo/su, wohlgemerkt.
<koaja> Ja, kann ich.
<LetoThe2nd> dann ists in der tat merkwürdig....
<MB_SLK> Sorry… war kurz AFK… also: v4l kompilieren geht nicht… kernel zu alt :-( warum diese alte version von ubuntu? weil das teil auf einem AppleTV läuft… da brauch ich nvidia mit HDMI-Audio :-(
<koaja> LetoThe2nd, sonst keine idee? :(
<LetoThe2nd> koaja: spontan nicht.
<koaja> okay
<koaja> und jemand anders? :/
<zwoq> Hallo,
<zeitsofa> huhu
<zwoq> wenn ich ein Update auf Ubuntu 11.10 mache morgen und dann Gnome 3 installiere. Habe ich dann auch die Möglichkeit auf ein update auf  Gnome 3.2?
<LetoThe2nd> zwoq: nur über fremdquellen.
<zwoq> läuft es denn trotzdem stabil oder kommt es da zu Problemen, wie sind denn da die Erfahrungen?
<k1l_> zwoq: updates kommen eigentlich nur bei neuen releases. grade bei so tiefgreifenden sachen.
<zwoq> d.h. Pakete sind nur für Gnome 3 (nicht 3.2) über apt-get zu beziehen?
<k1l_> packages.ubuntu.com da kannst du gucken, was bei oneiric genau mitgeliefert wird
<zwoq> ok, danke
<LetoThe2nd> zwoq: nein. das heisst, es wird für 11.10 offizielle pakete nur für gnome 3.0 geben. inoffizielle quellen können natürlich alles mögliche anbeiten - mit sehr wechselhaften qualitäten.
<zwoq> ja ok das meinte ich (hatte n langen tag) @LetoThe2nd 
<LetoThe2nd> tja....
<zeitsofa> kann man nicht mal rsync modifizieren um "building file list" zu beschleunigen, das macht der nun schon seit 40 min .....
<k1l_> zeitsofa: wieviele TB syncst du denn?
<zeitsofa> 150 GB
<zeitsofa> aber so wie es aussieht ganz viele viele viele kleine dateien
<zeitsofa> k1l_: ich hoff nur das das dann wenigstens recht zügig geht 
<zeitsofa> man ey der sync net ......
<zwoq> ok danke und gute nacht
<zeitsofa> k1l_: der baut immer noch die liste .....
<k1l_> zeitsofa: hmm.
<zeitsofa> laut htop idlt wie gehabt die cpu aber der verbraucht 40% ram 
<zeitsofa> scheint also nich aktiv zu sein das ganze....
<zeitsofa> ich mach grad mal nen du -h | wc -l 
<k1l_> also ich hab auf dem homeserver 150gb mit musik und sehr sehr vielen fotos. und das sicher ich per rsync auf ne usb2.0 platte und da dauert das listen nur 20sek?
<zeitsofa> hmm ich hab ka was das ist. das is ne urolle möhre mit nem ubuntu 7irgendwas 
<zeitsofa> wo die daten runter sollen
<zeitsofa> k1l_: auch der aller erste sync?
<k1l_> nagut, das ist nen dualcore und ne sata platte. aber kann mich nicht mehr an den ersten sync erinnern :)
<zeitsofa> k1l_: cat /proc/cpuinfo  | grep "model name"
<zeitsofa> model name	:                   Intel(R) Xeon(TM) CPU 3.20GHz
<zeitsofa> model name	:                   Intel(R) Xeon(TM) CPU 3.20GHz
<zeitsofa> model name	:                   Intel(R) Xeon(TM) CPU 3.20GHz
<zeitsofa> model name	:                   Intel(R) Xeon(TM) CPU 3.20GHz
<zeitsofa> also das sollte reichen aber die cpu machst in dem fall ja nicht
<zeitsofa> die dose hat nur 2Gb ram 
<k1l_> meine auch
<zeitsofa> hmm der initiale rsync dauert eh meist um einiges länger
<zeitsofa> ich hab vor 10 min nen du -h | wc -l angeworfen glaub nicht das ich da nun nen ergebnis habe :D
<k1l_> nagut. dann bleibt vlt noch warten
<bennypr0fane_> Halo
<bennypr0fane_> Hallo, ich suche irc.gnome.org, bin hier mit Xchat, aber der Server ist nicht in der Liste der Netzwerke. Was mach ich falsch? 
<dAnjou> bennypr0fane_: kannst auch einfach "/connect irc.gnome.org" in die chatzeile eingeben
<dAnjou> dann kann man den bestimmt auch irgendwie in den autoconnect packen, aber das weiß ich nicht
<bennypr0fane_> aber warum ist der Server ncihzt in der Liste?
<dAnjou> bennypr0fane_: weil es richtig richtig viele irc server gibt, die auch nicht in der liste sind
<k1l_> bennypr0fane_: die liste hat keinen anspruch auf vollständigkeit
<bennypr0fane_> dAnjou werd ich dann in einem anderen Chatfenster verbunden, oder wechsle von hier direkt dort rüber?
<dAnjou> bennypr0fane_: es sollte ein neues aufgehen
<k1l_> bennypr0fane_: menü-xchat-neu-serverreiter
<bennypr0fane_> k1l achso, das wusst ich nciht
<bennypr0fane_> dass die Liste nciht vollständig ist
<bennypr0fane_> k1l wie nochmal? was muss ich machen um einen neuen Reiter aufzumachen? Im Menü hab ich hier kein "xchat"... oder ist das eine befehlszeile?
<k1l_> ,xchat? bennypr0fane_ 
<shetlandpony> bennypr0fane_, XChat ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/XChat - Weitere Infos im query ...
<k1l_> oder einfach mal mit der maus nach oben links fahren und im menü von _xchat_ gucken. ist keine raketenwissenschaft
<Fuchs> bennypr0fane_: ist das XChat oder Xchat-Gnome? 
<bennypr0fane_> Fuchs Xchat
<zeitsofa> k1l_: er kopiert :D so ich bin dann mal im feierabend bis moin :D
<k1l_> zeitsofa: wie lange war es jetzt?
<zeitsofa> 1h 20 min 
<k1l_> kk. also merken: erstes listing dauert sehr alnge
<k1l_> *lange
<zeitsofa> jo - so und weg 
<bennypr0fane_> k1l_ Ja hier oben links habe ich folgenden Menüs: IRC, editieren, Netzwerk, Diskussion, Ansicht, Hilfe
<bennypr0fane_> uups, das ist doch Xchat Gnome
<bennypr0fane_> sorry
<bennypr0fane_> habs grad erst installiert
<Fuchs> dann installier erstmal das richtige XChat, Xchat-Gnome taugt nichts
<bennypr0fane_> ahso?
<mrpans> ist virtualbox das beste für ubuntu?
<k1l_> mrpans: deine frage macht keinen sinn
<mrpans> na meinte auch eher, es gibt so ne virtualbox-ubuntu version
<mrpans> lieber das normale oder das vom paketmanager installieren, gab nähmlich mal probleme
<k1l_> ,virtualbox? mrpans 
<shetlandpony> mrpans, VirtualBox ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/VirtualBox - Weitere Infos im query ...
<meisiman> \away
<meisiman> \back
<jokrebel_> bye
<k1l_> meisiman: nimm mal nen / anstatt dem \
<meisiman> sorry...thx für tipp
<fist> hey, ich wuerde gerne von 11.04 auf 11.10 upgraden. bin der anleitung ( https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OneiricUpgrades ) bis punkt 7. gefolgt. die meldung ueber ein system upgrade erscheint im update manager leider nicht
<fist> woran kann das liegen
<k1l_> fist: weil oneiric noch nciht final ist
<fist> k1l_: okay danke
<mrpans> gilt das remote desktop von ubuntu als sicher? denn man kann ja nichtmal ein starkes PW wählen....
<bekks> Nein, gilt es nicht.
<bekks> RDP ist keineswegs als "sicher" anzusehen. Protokollbedingt. VNC ebensowenig.
* k1l_ changed the topic of #ubuntu-de to: Der deutschsprachige Support-Channel von Ubuntu | Channelregeln: http://tinyurl.com/Channelregeln | Paste: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ | Wiki: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de | CoC: http://tinyurl.com/u-coc-de | Offtopic: #ubuntu-de-offtopic | Ubuntu 11.10 Release Zeitpunkt wird in #ubuntu-release-party bekannt gegeben
<mrpans> aha, teamviewer ist dann wohl besser?
<meisiman> ist es das ?
<mrpans> ja! aber besser ssh :)
<meisiman> Gibts denn ne vernünftige Möglichkeit per Remote Desktop von Ubuntu auf ein widows zuzugreifen ?
<dAnjou> teamviewer
<dAnjou> ist zwar proprietär, aber damit kommt sogar meine mutter klar
<meisiman> Hab ich bis jetzt nur zwischen Windows Systemen benutzt, aber wenns auch zwischen Ubuntu und Windows gut funzt, dann gerne.
<mrpans> wenn ich openssh installiert habe, lautet mein name und pw, das dessen user ich in meinen ubuntu system bin?
<k1l> mrpans: ja
<mrpans> cool :)
<k1l> ,ssh? mrpans 
<shetlandpony> mrpans, SSH ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/SSH - Weitere Infos im query ...
<k1l> ,bot? mrpans 
<shetlandpony> mrpans: ich bin ein bot ;p
<k1l> tview: /kummeth und meisiman, wollt ihr mal eure verbindungen/clients überprüfen?
<meisiman> ja sorry fürs ein und ausloggn, hatte probleme mit dem client....jetzt sollte es aber wieder funzen bei mir...oder gibt es Beanstandungen ?
<meisiman> Bin momentan unter Win unterwegs und nutze mIRC als cleien...was ist den die Empfehlung für Ubuntu o.ä. Distris ?
<k1l> xchat kann ich empfehlen
<k1l> ,irc? meisiman 
<shetlandpony> meisiman, IRC ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/IRC - Weitere Infos im query ...
<tview> danke, bin am checken
<k1l> ,bot? meisiman 
<shetlandpony> meisiman: ich bin ein bot ;p
<meisiman> ^^
#ubuntu-de 2011-10-13
<Miller42> in welchem log werden Programmabstö
<Miller42> ..stürze gespeichert?
<NTQ> gibt es eine ähnlich komfortablen aber schlanken editor wie gedit, der aber nicht gleich meckert, wenn man ein zeichen nicht zur kodierung passt.
<Miller42> NTQ: scite?
<NTQ> Miller42: Danke, läuft! :)
<Miller42> bitte
<Miller42> ich war mir nicht sicher. aber scite ist mein Lieblings-Editor ;)
<NTQ> der scheint einiges zu können. werde ihn in zukunft mal etwas genauer unter die lupe nehmen. :)
<Miller42> NTQ: ist zwar scheisse zu konfigurieren, dafür aber sehr flexibel anpassbar
<goto> jemand ne Ahnung um wieviel uhr 11.10 rauskommt? 
<Bunyip> um 11.10h ...
<jokrebel> hi
<jokrebel> morgäähn
<ultikulti> #join ubuntu-de+1
<MarkusH> moin jokrebel 
<MarkusH> ultikulti: das dauert noch etwas
<ultikulti> grrr wann wird den 11.10 online gestellt
<MarkusH> ultikulti: wenn der/die releasemanager/in es frei gibt und die spiegelserver repliziert sind
<jokrebel> ultikulti: Siehe Topic
<ultikulti> oki...
<mrpans> moin ich hab ein problem mit meiner bluetoot tastatur, keine buchstaben werden erkannt, ich habe nur bei den buchstaben U-P, J-Ö, N-.   ein numpad das ich nicht weg kriege,... normal exestiert dort kein numpad auch nicht mit FN oder so
<bullgard4> mrpans: Bitte beschreibe Dein Problem präziser und detailierter.
<bullgard4> +l
<mrpans> meine "apple wireless Tastatur" wird nicht als Tastatur erkannt, sondern hat ledigtlich die funktionen eines NUMPAD bei den Buchstaben U-P, J-Ö, N-. , hoffe das war ausführlicher? :)
<mrpans> war grad kurz weg .) hoffe keiner hat geschrieben :P
<Guest80603> morgen kennt jemand die snmp oids für die brother druck tonerstände ?
<joschi> 1.3.6.1.4.1.2435.2.3.9.1.1.2.10
<Guest80603> findet er bei meinem nc-6400 net ..
<Guest80603> scho public string oder
<geser> schon mal mit snmpwalk versucht?
<joschi> Guest80603: http://www.oidview.com/mibs/2435/BROTHER-MIB.html
<joschi> Guest80603: und welche MIBs dein drucker unterstützt, sollte doch in dessen handbuch stehen…
<Guest80603> ja aber da finde ich ehrlich gesagt nichts .. also ich jedenfalls 
<mrpans> zu meinen problem finde ich echt keinen eintrag! echt blöd
<bullgard4> mrpans: Um den Fehler einzugrenzen: Guck nach, ob Du die Tastatur unter /dev findest.
<mrpans> bullgard4:  keine ahnung wie, jedoch sollte sie da ich sie mit hidd --connect 44:2A:60:blabla einbinde
<bullgard4> mrpans: Bitte lies Dir http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/verzeichnisstruktur als Hintergrundinformation durch.
<mrpans> ok werd ich gleich durchgehen, übrigends der hat das selbe problem, jedoch kann ich die lösung nicht erkennen...
<mrpans> http://askubuntu.com/questions/12502/how-do-i-get-the-apple-wireless-keyboard-working-in-10-10
<shetlandpony> mrpans's url: http://tinyurl.com/658hy5q | How do I get the Apple Wireless Keyboard Working in 10.10? - Ask Ubuntu - Stack Exchange
<sky1> die anleitung von dem drucker hab ich nemmer ... 
<sky1> brother machts einem echt nicht leicht die oids zu finden, habe sogar schon die neueste mib tabelle vom kundensupport fehlanzeige ..
<sky1> find nix  isses vielleicht eine von diesen hier: http://pastebin.com/DHUSMeN3
<geser> kannst du die Werte mit anderen abgleichen? Webinterface oder Statusseite
<sky1> das webif   gibt doch keine daten über die snmps aus.. und soviel ich weiß sind die werte "übersetzt"......
<geser> das zwar nicht, aber "prtMarkerSuppliesSupplyUnit" klingt schon recht gut und du könntest ja schauen, ob das Webinterface einen ähnlichen Wert für den Toner anzeigt
<sky1> das problem ist, er zeigt es halt auf der webif uin so balken an . also kann ichs net sagen ...
<sky1> ich schau mal vielleicht komm ich irgendwie anders ran .. falls dir noch was einfällt lasses mich wissen :)
<rosu> Hallo, ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir helfe.  Ich habe ein sehr lästiges Problem mit dem Rechtsklick im  Kontextmenüs unter Ubuntu 10.10. Es scheint so zu sein, dass die Rechte Maustaste nicht nur das Kontextmenü aufruft sondern auch den Menüeintrag aktiviert - was normalerweise nur durch die Linke Maustaste ausgelöst wird.
<_fabi> #ubuntu-release-party
<Pumpi> hallo
<bullgard4> rosu: "Es scheint so zu sein..." ist keine präzise Beschreibung. Bitte beschreibe genau, was Du beobachtest.
<rosu> bullgard4: Okay. Genau beaobachte ich folgendes: Wenn ich mit der rechten Maustaste das Kontextmenü aufrufe und dann -- oft unbeabsichtigt - die rechte Maustaste drücke, wird der Eintrag im Kontextmenü aktiviert. Ein Beispiel: Wenn ich auf dem Desktop (unter Gnome) mit der rechten Maustaste klicke erscheint das Kontextmenü und zugleich wird, wenn ich unbeabsichtigt noch einmal die rechte Maustaste gedrückt habe, der erste Eintra
<rosu> g aktiviert und ein Ordner erstellt. Dies ist auch so, in anderen Anwedungen wie Firefox und OpenOffice.org, so dass es kein Nautilus-spezifisches Problem ist. In QT-basierten Anwendungen wie Scribus ist dies auch zu beobachten, so dass es auch nichts mit dem verwendeten Toolkit zusammenhängt. 
<rosu> Kurzum: Durch die Rechte Maustaste werden nicht nur Kontextmenüs aufgerufen, sondern sie hat ansonsten dieselbe Funktion wie die linke Maustaste. Dies möchte ich gerne abstellen.
<bullgard4> rosu: Auf meinem Ubuntu 11.04 tritt dieser Effekt nicht auf. --  Du könntest probieren: i.) http://www.ubuntu-forum.de/artikel/42101/menu-anwendungen-wird-nicht-angezeigt.html ii.) Wenn du keinen wichtigen Grund hast, bei 10.10 zu bleiben, auf 11.04 aktualisieren. -  Wenn das Aktualiseren den Fehler nicht direkt beseitigt hat , dann kannst Du wenigstens in .xsession-errors nachsehen. ob sich...
<bullgard4> ...dort eine diesbezügliche Fehlermeldung zeigt. 
<shetlandpony> bullgard4's url: http://tinyurl.com/3btu4jn | Menu Anwendungen wird nicht angezeigt - Anfängerprobleme-Archiv - Ubuntu-Forum   Kubuntu-Forum | www.Ubuntu-Forum.de
<ultikulti> Guten Tag alle zusammen , weis jemand von euch wann das neue ubuntu online gestellt wird
<bullgard4> heute
<ultikulti> dann muss ich mich wohl etwas gedulden -.-
<bullgard4> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-announce wird der erste Platz sein, wo es angekündigt wird
<k1l_> ultikulti: guck mal ins topic :)
<ultikulti> ich bin momentan wegen meiner erkältung nicht so ganz in der welt aber danke euch für die infos :)
<meisiman> Hallo, kennt sich jemand mit einem Wacom Monitor unter Ubuntu aus ? Habe zwei Monitore und die Koordinaten scheinen nicht zu stimmen, die Maus ist weiter links als der Stift auf dem Monitor.
<zeitsofa> meisiman: hast du nen 16:10 wacom?
<rosu> bullgard4: Danke für den Tipp. 
<zeitsofa> meisiman: und hast du auch ne nvidia graka? ersteres ist nicht so wingend erforderlich. 2. aber zumindest mal das meine hilf bei dir funktionieren könnte :)
<meisiman> hab das Wacom DTU1631
<meisiman> ja hab ne nvidia graka
<zeitsofa> meisiman: http://www.fxguide.com/forums/showthread.php?3252-Wacom-tablets-and-lacking-support-for-dual-display-setups.&s=57fc94ecd15fddc1977a6e32403b8775&p=20806#post20806
<shetlandpony> zeitsofa's url: http://tinyurl.com/649ftg8 |  Wacom tablets and lacking support for dual display setups.
<meisiman> zeitsofa: ok thx ich schau mir das mal an
<meisiman> zeitsofa: irgendwie bringt das nichts...die koordinatenberechnung scheint nicht hinzuhauen. Nochmal im Detail ich habe kein Tablet sondern ein monitor von Wacom mit einem Stift dazu. der Stift wird auch erkannt und reagiert, nur der Mauscoursor ist halt nach links verschoben. Das Wacom steht rechts und ist der primäre moni,  der Lappi moni ist links davon.
<qmiker> moin!
<qmiker> hab ein problem
<qmiker> chen
<k1l_> ,wf? qmiker 
<shetlandpony> qmiker: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<qmiker> ja, moment, muss das erst noch runtertippen ;)
<qmiker> habe mir gestern abend lxde auf mein ubuntu(11.04natty) gezogen, und benutze dort (ich weiß gar nicht mehr ob das automatisch kam oder ob ich es selber installiert habe ^^) wicd als networkmanager. Das problem ist nur, wenn ich auf das hiesige wlan netz (mit wpa2) zugreifen möchte, sagt er mir nach einer weile 'bad password'. Das Ding ist nun, dass unter Gnome alles wunderbar funktioniert (auch mit wicd, und ja, mit dem gleichen passwort. 
<qmiker>    ist ein bisschen merkwürdig, und oberflächliches googlen hat mich da auch nicht weitergebracht... lxde verändert ja nicht das passwort das bei der auth. gesendet wird xD
<qmiker> achso, wicd ist v1.7.0
<qmiker> mit nm-applet scheine ich unter lxde auch keine verbindung zum wlan aufbauen zu können
<Hank666> weiß jemand wann genau heute ubuntu 11.10 veröffentlicht wird?
<sdx23> Hank666: it's done when it's done. Mach was sinnvolles heute und installier's morgen...
<k1l_> ,topic? Hank666 
<shetlandpony> Hank666: Guck doch mal ins Topic von diesem Channel. Auch einzusehen mit: /topic
<Pilatus> Wie kann man den unter Unity neue Themes installieren ?
<jokrebel> Hatte ne Partition mit Windows drauf, welche nicht mehr funktionierte. Hab nun daraus ein ext3 namens Backup gemacht. Wie mach ich das jetzt am schlauesten, dass da Deja'dup drauf schreiben kann?
<LetoThe2nd> jokrebel: wie üblich... chown/chmod auf den mountpoint ;-)
<zeitsofa> :D
<LetoThe2nd> jokrebel: hübsch wäre natürlich z.b. eine backup-gruppe zu erstellen,dieser beizutreten und ihr 7 auf dem mountpoint zu geben ...
<jokrebel> LetoThe2nd: Ist es wirklich sinvoll den Owner einer ganzen Partiton von "root" in "ichselber" zu ändern?  
<LetoThe2nd> jokrebel: warum nicht?
<LetoThe2nd> wenns ausschliesslich eine backuppartition für dich sein soll, spricht da IMHO nichts dagegen.
<ubuntini> Sollte 11.10 nicht gegen 12 Uhr erscheinen?
<k1l_> ,topic? ubuntini 
<shetlandpony> ubuntini: Guck doch mal ins Topic von diesem Channel. Auch einzusehen mit: /topic
<LetoThe2nd> ubuntini: depends on your timezone...
<ubuntini> LetoThe2nd: 10 Uhr GMT, also bei uns +2 stunden
<LetoThe2nd> ubuntini: #ubuntu-release-party
<jokrebel> LetoThe2nd: THX - mal schauen ob es jetzt geht
<spike_> hoi :-)
<k1l_> ,tv? ultikulti 
<shetlandpony> ultikulti, TV ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/TV - Weitere Infos im query ...
<pog> moin, gibt es irgend ein bekanntes Problem mit dem akonadi server (kubuntu). Mein Kollege hat seit heute keinen Zugriff mehr auf seine Adressen, und der Server spuckt beim Start FEhlermeldungen aus.
<ultikulti> ^^ ihr könnt gedanken lesen
<ultikulti> kann ich das auch  nutzen wenn ich keine tv karte habe ?
<k1l_> ultikulti: kannst du das wlan benutzen, wenn du keine wlan karte hast?
<Pilatus> http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.10/
<ultikulti> NE ^^^
<jokrebel> ultikulti: Das Wiki kannst Du sicher benutzen. Nur wirklich Fernsehen über den PC wirst Du ohne Karte nicht können.
<Pilatus> wenn ich mit die Timestamps anschaue dann sieht es nach Final aus oder ?
<ultikulti> sauber neues ubuntu is da ^^
<koegs> ,ot? ultikulti
<shetlandpony> ultikulti: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<k1l_> ultikulti: nein, noch nicht offiziell
<ultikulti> -.- verdammt
<jokrebel> ,topic? ultikulti
<shetlandpony> ultikulti: Guck doch mal ins Topic von diesem Channel. Auch einzusehen mit: /topic
<pog> wie ich sehe, kann sich bei unserem Problem akonadis nicht mit mysql verbinden...
<bullgard4> '~$ pastebinit < filename' lädt eine Datei mit dem Namen filename hoch. Wann wird diese Datei im Server paste.ubuntu.com danach gelöscht?
<jokrebel> tankdriver: Verbindungsprobleme?
<tankdriver> jokrebel: nein. unity.
<pog> falls jemand mit kubuntu 10.04 arbeitet? laeuft dort mysqld-apparmor  - fuer akonadi?  (Bei meinem Kollegen funktioneren die Adressdienste nicht, d.h. Akonadi gibt beim start eine Meldung, dass er sich nicht mit mysql verbinden kann.
<pog> wie kann man den akonadi self test von Hand ausloesen (das bloede ist, dass ich nicht vor dem Rechner des Kollegen sitze).
<pog> kann ev. jemand mit diesen Akonadi Start-Meldungen was anfangen, die ich hier hinterlegt habe: http://ddy.ch/ProdTest/20111013001
<zeitsofa> moin
<pog> ich moeche ein Backupscript aktivieren, bevor ich in die "Bereitschaft" gehe. Gibt's ein Ort dort noch ein Script reinzuhaengen? 
<pog> ich frage mich, ob es ein einfaches Backuptool gibt, das incrementelle BAckups erstellt. Oder ob ich einfach ein Rsync machen soll. Oder ein Unison. 
<LetoThe2nd> pog: rdiff--backup - inkrementell, und der letzte stand ist immer direkt zugreifbar. /me <3
<LetoThe2nd> s/rdiff--backup/rdiff-backup/
<shetlandpony> letothe2nd meant: pog: rdiff-backup - inkrementell, und der letzte stand ist immer direkt zugreifbar. /me <3
<cybertron> moin, ne frage zu samba+ldap in den tutorials findet man immer noch zusätzlich die möglichkeit pam mit einzubinden aber ich frage mich wozu ich pam brauch? Die passwörter liegen ja verschlüsselt im ldap und passwd
<cybertron> oder ist das nur für auth am server interessant? also auf der maschine direkt
<cybertron> aber selbst das geht ja so 
<subz3r0> Moin
<subz3r0> Weiss einer wann es heute losgeht?
<subz3r0> Also 11.10 zum dl bereit steht? :)
<dAnjou> subz3r0: hier nich
<jokrebel> ,topic? subz3r0
<shetlandpony> subz3r0: Guck doch mal ins Topic von diesem Channel. Auch einzusehen mit: /topic
<deem> subz3r0: schau mal ins topic
<subz3r0> ahh =)
<subz3r0> danke dAnjou, jokrebel, deem 
<subz3r0> achjo deem. 
<subz3r0> Hast du nen Plan, wieso bei der 11.04 beim runterfahren immer " stopping earyl crypto disks: fail" erscheint?
<subz3r0> early...
<subz3r0> mit der 10.10 hatte ich das nicht
<deem> warum fragst du mich das direkt? vielleicht weiß ich das gar nicht?
<subz3r0> weil du schon zieg systeme crypted hast
<subz3r0> wie viele waren es? 2+ pro tag? :D
<deem> möglich, aber woher weißt du das?
<subz3r0> weil wir diese konversation schon x mal hatten?
<deem> ich hab die meldung bei meinem notebook auch manchmal. geschadet hat es noch nie was. ist auch eher selten. was sie tut und warum sie auftritt. kA
<subz3r0> kollegen von mir haben sie auch
<subz3r0> erst FAIL, dann OK
<subz3r0> hab auch schon meine favorisierte suchmaschine benutzt, aber dazu bezüglich nichts gefunden
<deem> ich rate einfach mal ins blaue und sage der wird vermutlich beim ersten mal noch daten geschrieben haben
<subz3r0> da war ich auch am spekulieren. mal sehen, wie es mit der 11.10 wird
 * deem glaubt, dass das nichts mit der ubuntu version zu tun hat
<koegs> ,hcl? koegs
<shetlandpony> koegs: HCL ist die Hardware Compatibility List. Siehe http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/ und https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ sowie http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbank
<subz3r0> btw: hat von euch jemand nen AMD e350 in ubuntu zum laufen gebracht? also das 1080p filme von blueray + youtube laufen?
<subz3r0> hab zwar die properitären ati treiber installed, aber 1080p kann ich knicken, geht einfach nicht. ne ruckelparade vom feinsten
<jokrebel> subz3r0: Ließt sich eher nicht so rosig: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/prozessoren/164772-langt-der-e350-fuer-1080p-wiedergabe.html … aber Du kannst gerne die anderen >200000 Links bei Google auch noch lesen ;-) Buzzwords: amd e350 hd 1080p ubuntu
<shetlandpony> jokrebel's url: http://tinyurl.com/5sf3g4g |  Langt der E350 für 1080p wiedergabe?
<subz3r0> hab ich schon, sonst würde ich hier nicht fragen
<subz3r0> und reichen tut die apu 100%. im win laufen 1080p filme anstandslos
<jokrebel> subz3r0: Hast Du Dir auch die Erklärungen in dem Link durchgelesen? Ich schon! Obwohl ich weder nen AMD eIrgendwas noch ein Blueray noch irgendwas HD-Mäßiges habe und brauche…
<ppq> subz3r0: auf meinem e-350 kann ich manche 1080p h264 videos flüssig abspielen, andere nicht
<ppq> das gerät ist genau auf der grenze zwischen "kann 1080p h264 hw-accelerated decoden" und "kann's nicht"
<ppq> blu-ray hab ich aber nie probiert. würde mich wundern, wenn das geht.
<subz3r0> jo habe ich jokrebel. mehrfach =)
<subz3r0> ppq: im win 7 läufts prima
<ppq> das kann ich bspw. auch nicht so bestätigen ;) wird aber OT
<subz3r0> also x264 in nem mkv container, blueray, sowie 1080p flash auf youtube
<jokrebel> subz3r0: In dem Artikel ist IMHO sehr schlüssig erklärt warums in WIN geht und in Linux nicht.
<subz3r0> jo. bin ja schon still ;)
* k1l changed the topic of #ubuntu-de to: Der deutschsprachige Support-Channel von Ubuntu | Channelregeln: http://tinyurl.com/Channelregeln | Paste: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ | Wiki: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de | CoC: http://tinyurl.com/u-coc-de | Offtopic: #ubuntu-de-offtopic | Ubuntu 11.10 ist Released: http://tinyurl.com/6joc9po
<bullgard4> Kann Audacious keine MPEG-2/4 AAC-Datei abspielen?
<IchGucksLive> Servus allerseits ich habe meine  Grafikkarte gewechselt bild ist da nur steht in den panels nix mehr drinn ?
<IchGucksLive> xrandr hat die gleiche auflösung wie die alte
<IchGucksLive> das panel ist nun auch oben links und unten links  geht aber nur bis in 3/4 des screens
<IchGucksLive> die neue karte hat 2 monitor anschlüsse
<IchGucksLive> ist der monitor da vileicht gesplittet  
<IchGucksLive> kann ich das monitor ienstellprogramm auch via terminal aufrufen ?
<jokrebel> IchGucksLive: Wenn Du weißt wie es heißt, ja.
<IchGucksLive> terminal hab ich offen ubuntu 10.04
<jokrebel> Nvidia?
<IchGucksLive> nein matroy
<IchGucksLive> nein matrox
<jokrebel> IchGucksLive: gnome-display-properties
<IchGucksLive> Danke
<IchGucksLive> und da ist dann alles wieder 
<jokrebel> Gerne
<mcnesium> gibts einen eleganteren weg um zwei config files zu vergleichen (commandline) als mit diff?
<mcnesium> so dass nur die unterschiedlichen einstellungen angezeigt werden
<mcnesium> und alle kommentare ganz ignoriert werden
<mcnesium> also sozusagen ein intelligentes diff?
<deem> afair kann man diff sehr gut konfigurieren und ihm sagen was es anzeigen soll und was nicht
<mcnesium> hmm denn muss ich wohl mal in den diff manpages rumwühlen
<LetoThe2nd> deem: haben wirs dann?
<deem> sry. passiert manchmaö
<Guest14255> Hi evrbdy! ich würde mir gern ein Skript schreiben, dass sensibel auf die mauszeigerposition reagiert.. i.e. wenn der Mauszeiger sich in der rechten Bildhälte befindet tu dies; wenn er sich in der Linken befindet tu das.. jeamnd ne Ahnung wie sowas gehn könnte?
<Guest14255> oder wie lese ich die x-y-Koordinaten des Mauszeigers aus?
<lumbas1> Hallo,ich installiere gerade per alternate cd xubuntu, ich möchte die komplette Systemplatte verschlüsseln und bin gerade bei der Partitionierung, /boot hab ich schon angelegt, wenn ich dann aber den Punkt "Verschlüsselten Datenträger konfigurieren" abarbeite, bekomme ich nachdem ich auf "Ja" klicke ein "Erzeugung des Datenträgers fehlgeschlagen. Was mach ich da falsch?
<deem> lumbas1: du hast noch keine partition zur verschlüsselung festgelegt schätz ich mal
<lumbas1> deem, ich habe nur /boot angelegt, der Rest ist Frei ohne Partition
<lumbas1> muss zuerst eine Partition angelegt werden, und dann "Datenträger verschlüsseln" gewählt werden?
<deem> lumbas1: du musst dem partitionierer aber sagen welche er als verschlüsselte partition anlegen soll
<mrpans> nabend, ist hat heute vielleicht jemand ne lösung warum meine "apple wireless bluetooth tastatur" nicht richtig über bluetooth erkannt wird? (Ubuntu erkennt sie als numpad weil manche buchstaben sind zahlen in numpad-anordung) ich sitze seid 1nem tag an dem problem,  und konnte leider keine lösung finden, habe "UBUNTU 64BIT 11.04 "  !  Wird es mit der 32Bit variante gehen? oder erst mit 11.10?
<deem> also den rest partitionieren und dann als dateisystem "für verschlüsselung verwenden" oder wie das heißt auswählen
<lumbas1> deem, primäre oder logische Partition erstellen?
<deem> lumbas1: das is egal
<lumbas1> deem, ok, habe Partition angelegt, Standardeigenschaften ist ext4 + Einhängepunkt = / ... muss da was geändert werden?
<deem> ja.
<ultikulti> Hallo ist die Final version von 11.10 nun on ?
<deem> da steht ja "verwenden als:" dort musst du die partition für crypt auswählen
<deem> ,topic? ultikulti 
<shetlandpony> ultikulti: Guck doch mal ins Topic von diesem Channel. Auch einzusehen mit: /topic
<lumbas1> deem, ok, pysikalisches volumen für Verschlüsselung
<deem> genau
<lumbas1> ok, soweit war ich schon mal, wie gehts hier weiter?
<deem> jetzt wählst du den menüpunkt aus, dass er dir die crypt volumes erzeugt
<mrpans> ist ein upgrade zu empfehlen oder lieber clean install?
 * dAnjou macht immer ne saubere neue installation
<lumbas1> deem: also, "Anlegen der Partition beenden" > danach sehe ich die crypto Partition in der Übersicht und dann im Hauptmenü "verschlüsselte Datenträger konfigurieren" auswählen
<dAnjou> ich mag keine gconf-leichen usw.
<mrpans> kann doch nicht sein das man alle halbe jahr sein system neu installieren muss ^^
<deem> lumbas1: genau. danach hast du dann nochmal eine partition, in der erstellst du dann dein ext4 und weist ihm "/" zu
<LetoThe2nd> mrpans: sagt ja auch keiner "müssen".
<lumbas1> deem, dann bekomme ich aber im menü gesagt "Partition 5 wird formatiert", die Nr 5 ist aber die /boot. Die Nr 2 wäre die Crypto. Wenn ich trotzdem auf Ja gehe, bekomme ich den eingangs gemeldeten Fehler
<deem> der schreibt die änderungen natürlich auch auf /boot
<LetoThe2nd> mrpans: aber wenn man mit fremdquellen, lokal kompiliertem zeug u.ä. unterwegs ist, steigt natürlich die fehlerquote von einem upgrade.
<deem> danach sollte er auch die crypto disks erstellen, dann wieder ins selbe fenster hüpfen und du solltest eine weitere "partition" haben
<mrpans> LetoThe2nd:  ich hab das problem mit der tastatur, wenn es eine lösung gibt, reicht dann da ein upgrade oder lieber clean install,... ich hab nichts an irgendwelchen einstellungen gespielt
<lumbas1> deem, hm, aber wenn ich in dem Fenster auf Ja gehe, kommt die Meldung "Erzeugen des Dateisystems fehlgeschlagen"
<lumbas1> eine andere Möglichkeit hab ich aber nicht zum auswählen
<LetoThe2nd> mrpans: vermutlich rennst du in keine probleme mit dem upgrade, aber dass die iApple iTastatur nachher tut, wird dir keiner versprechen. :-)
<mrpans> ja ich hoffe nur ^^
<mrpans> ich glaube evtl liegt es an 64bit
<mrpans> weil so viele fehlermeldungen gibt es nicht von anderen usern
<deem> lumbas1: auf welcher partition schlägt das denn fehl? und was für ein rechner ist das?
<mrpans> gibts andere schnellere server für ubuntu zum download
<mrpans> der eine ist grad zu überlastet
<LetoThe2nd> mrpans: nimm den tprrent.
<lumbas1> deem, mein Vorgehen bisher war 1. /boot angelegt 2. crypto über den Rest angelegt 3. ins Hauptmenü gegangen 4. "Verschlüsselte Datenträger konfigurieren" ausgewählt 5. Ja gedrückt 6. Fehler
<Sool> Nabend.. wie kann ich mit "cut" nur ganzzahlen ausgeben lassen ? "cut --characters=0123456789" führt zu "cut: only one type of list may be specified"
<deem> lumbas1: wie ins hauptmenü?
<mrpans> bin grad verwirrt, für nen intel i5, kann ich doch das amd64 relase nehmen,... hat doch nichts mit amd zu tun?
<deem> mrpans: wenn dein prozessor 64bit kann, was bei dem model wahrscheinlich ist, dann ja
<deem> und wie du richtig schlussfolgerst. amd64 hat "fast" nichts mit amd zut un
<lumbas1> deem, http://media.cdn.ubuntu-de.org/wiki/attachments/26/04/alternate8.png
<mrpans> der torrent ist aber nicht auf der hauptseite
<lumbas1> nur das ich keine fat partition drauf hab
<LetoThe2nd> mrpans: das ding heisst amd64, zu ehren amds weil die architekturerweiterung entwickelt haben und nicht intel.
<deem> lumbas1: ja, aber dafür brauchst du eine partition die für verschlüsselung markeirt ist
<mrpans> habs gefudnen
<lumbas1> deem, also bei mir siehts im moment so aus wie hier http://media.cdn.ubuntu-de.org/wiki/attachments/19/04/alternate16.png nur das ich nur die /boot und die Crypto drauf hab und am ende der Crypto "nicht aktiv" steht
<deem> lumbas1: du hast also auch den linux-device-mapper?
<lumbas1> deem, nein
<lumbas1> wie bekomm ich den?
<deem> in dem du die partition für verchlüsselung markierst, dann die datenträger für verschlüsselung konfigurierst
<lumbas1> deem, blöde frage, aber wie markiere ich die crypto partition?
<deem> markieren?
<deem> wenn du die partition anklickst musst du bei "verwenden als" für verschlüsselung auswählen
<lumbas1> ist gemacht
<lumbas1> schon die ganze zeit
<deem> dann klickst du auf "datenträger für verschlüsselung konfigurieren"
<lumbas1> hab ich bisher auch gemacht
<lumbas1> Dann kommt die Frage, "Änderungen auf die Platte schreiben...." Ja/Nein
<lumbas1> Ich wähle Ja > Fehler
<lumbas1> deem, Stell ich mich blöd an oder läuft bei mir was falsch?
<deem> hm...
<deem> kannst du ein screenshot davon machen, was du genau machst?
<lumbas1> von was?
<mrpans> mal ne frage,.... kann ich einen ssh user anlegen, der nur an meine Bilder und Dokumente zugreifen kann oder muss ich ein ubuntu user anlegen
<Goen> nabend.. wie kann ich das Ergebnis aus "xdotool getmouselocation | cut -d ":" -f 2 | cut --characters=1,2,3,4" als "a" definen (in #!/bin/bash/)?
<Goen> a=`xdotool getmouselocation | cut -d ":" -f 2 | cut --characters=1,2,3,4` tut nich...
<deem> lumbas1: na von deiner installation
<lumbas1> deem, ok, dauert aber kurz
<dAnjou> mrpans: is dasselbe
<LetoThe2nd> Goen: nur geraten: speicher erst das ergebnis von xdotool in einer variable zwischen und hol dir dann z.b. mit awk eins nach dem anderen raus.
<ubuntu2> Habe Ubuntu Version 10 installiert. Web-Cam wurde erkannt und USB-Geräte (SD-Karten, etc. auch). Jetzt wird kein USB-Gerät mehr erkannt. Was kann ich machen?
<dAnjou> mrpans: war das klar? wenn nich, frag ;)
<dAnjou> ubuntu2: version 10 gibt es nicht
<HeinzBoettjer> Unter http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/ ist Mythbuntu noch als Beta. Verzögerung oder Absicht?
<Goen> LetoThe2nd, er nimmt das Commando als string... 
<LetoThe2nd> Goen: dann hast du wahrscheinlich ' anstatt ` gemacht.
<Goen> LetoThe2nd, jop ;)
<dAnjou> `` ist alt, $()
<KaiL> ubuntu2, karte raus und wieder rein (jeweils ~20s warten, bei langsamen PCs auch mehr)
<Goen> LetoThe2nd, äh und wie mach ich jetzt weiter?!
<LetoThe2nd> Goen: genauso wie vorher?
<LetoThe2nd> Goen: a=`date`; echo $a ...
<Goen> LetoThe2nd, a ist jetzt "x:894 y:636 screen:0".. will "a" als die x-koordinate definieren...
<LetoThe2nd> Goen: ich hab dir doch gerade gesagt, mit $a kannst du den inhalt weiterverwursten. dann halt noch einen schritt damit machen.
<dAnjou> LetoThe2nd: es wird $() empfohlen
<LetoThe2nd> dAnjou: is ja ok, ich habs gehört.
<dAnjou> übrigens wäre es zeit für #bash-de
<LupusE> hi
<Goen> LetoThe2nd, das doch qwatsch
<Goen> naja egal
<Goen> danke
<LupusE> hi
<dAnjou> LupusE: willste ne antwort? ^^
<LupusE> dAnjou: ja.
<dAnjou> hi, LupusE 
<lumbas1> deem, Hauptmenü http://goo.gl/5Pdo2 Crypt Partition http://goo.gl/hKjah  Verschl Datenträger konfig. http://goo.gl/VWCvu Fehlermeldung http://goo.gl/A5myi :)
<gzor> hi, wie kann man den die icons im neuen unity verschieben? (ubuntu 11.10)
<tiffac> kann ich nachträglich nach der installation noch eine partition zur beidbenutzung beider betriebssysteme anlegen?
<deem> lumbas1: nur weil ich nicht antworte, musst du mich nicht zusätzlich im query anschreiben.
<gzor> tiffac: ja, schau mal nach gparted 
<lumbas1> deem ok, sorry
<sysdef> ,backup? ein tiffac, backup ist bei partitions-operationen immer empfohlen
<shetlandpony> ein tiffac, backup ist bei partitions-operationen immer empfohlen, backup ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Datensicherung und http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Backup
<sysdef> ehm, ...
<tiffac> von windows oder von linux aus?
<sysdef> ein backup ...
<sysdef> von der partition die du veraenderst
<tiffac> ok
<deem> lumbas1: warum hast du da partition 5 und 2? warum nicht 1 und 2?
<gzor> du kannst die aktuell benutze partion aber nicht verändern, wenn du also eine parallel installation ubuntu-windows hast, und von der ubuntu partition etwas abzwacken willst, musst du mit einer live cd booten und damit die partition verkleinern
<sysdef> mindestens. du solltest immer ein backup von wichtigen daten haben ;)
<lumbas1> deem, ich weis es nicht
<tiffac> was ist die frage bei der linux installation zur datenüberschreibung von windows auf linux gemeint? genau das?
<tiffac> ne will was von windows abzwacken
<deem> lumbas1: am besten erstellst du alle partitionen nochmal neu
<tiffac> wie? warum?
<lumbas1> deem ok
<tiffac> dann kann ich gleich ubuntu neu installieren
<dot8> Moin bei mir ist das update auf 11.10 schief gelaufen. kmail etc ist weg, wo kann ich nachsehen was falsch gelaufen ist?
<deem> tiffac: ich hab nicht dich gemeint. wie du siehst steht vor dem satz ein nick
<tiffac> oh, sry
<dot8> digitale brieftasche hat nen kancks und div andere sachen auch
<lumbas1> deem, ok, alles neu angelegt, jetzt heisen diese 1 und 2, aber das Problem ist wieder das Selbe
<deem> lumbas1: das ist merkwürdig. eigentlich sollte das so funktionieren
<deem> lumbas1: kannst du mal bitte auf ein tty wechseln und dort die ausgabe von fdisk -l in einen nopaste packen?
<tiffac> beidbenutzung bedeutet was genau?
<tiffac> hab gehört dass es da schwierigkeiten gibt.
<tiffac> koennt ihr mir nen artikel zum nachlesen nennen? weis das fachwort nicht.
<lumbas1> deem, ich kanns ausführen aber nichts ins nopaste packen, ist ein anderer pc, er gibt mir 2 partitionen start und endpunkte und system=linux
<bekks> Wieso kannst du kein nopaste benutzen? :)
<bekks> moin erstmal
<deem> bekks: vermutlich weil es ne alternate installations-cd ist.
<lumbas1> bekks, anderer pc während der alternate neu installation
<deem> kann man da pastebinit nachinstallieren? ich weiß es nicht
<bekks> lumbas1: Ja und? USB Stick, abschreiben, Photo machen...
<deem> bekks: kannst du übernehmen? ich muss weg und weiß auch nicht weiter.
<bekks> deem: Was hat er denn, in einem Satz? :)
<dot8> ist meine Frage falsch gestellt? Wo finde ich ein logfile in dem ich nachlesen kann, was bei meinem Update auf 11.10 passiert ist?
<deem> bekks: installation schlägt fehl mit der begründung, dass auf den partitionen kein dateisystem erstellt werden kann. screenshots: http://goo.gl/5Pdo2 Crypt Partition http://goo.gl/hKjah  Verschl Datenträger konfig. http://goo.gl/VWCvu Fehlermeldung http://goo.gl/A5myi 
<deem> der letzte ist wohl der interessante
<bekks> Merci - ich übernehme :)
<lumbas1> genau das trifft es
<bekks> Ach das ganze soll auch noch verschlüsselt werden?
<lumbas1> jep
<deem> danke. tschö
<lumbas1> danke, deem bye
<beaver74> dot8, evtl. suchst du /var/log/apt/history.log{.1.gz}
<tiffac> wie schalte ich bei einem fijutsu siemens amilo m7400 nochmal das internet ein?
<dot8> beaver74: danke, aber da steht nicht viel
<dot8> Error: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<beaver74> dot8, das Upgrade ist durchgelaufen, 11.10 liebt nun vor dir und ist gestartet?
<paul_> wo finde ich denn in 11.10 die /etc/rc.local oder eine datei mit gleicher funktion?
<beaver74> *liegt
<dot8> beaver74: ja, oder besser ja das was davon noch läuft
<dot8> beaver74: es gab eine Meldung mit restore irgendwas und dann hat sich das system auch schon neu gebootet. deswegen suche ich diese Meldung
<beaver74> es scheint nicht durchgelaufen zu sein.. meiner einer ist da aufgeschmissen.. jemand anderes sollte dir da helfen
<MarkusH> lumbas1: hast du schon versucht die partitionen und das dateisystem von hand anzulegen, also in einem andern TTY und dann darauf zu instalieren?
<HeinzBoettjer> Wie kann ich mir die lokalen IP-Adressen anzeigen lassen?
<bekks> HeinzBoettjer: mit ifconfig -a
<HeinzBoettjer> danke
<lumbas1> MarkusH, nein noch nicht, ich weis auch nicht wie das funktioniert
<bekks> lumbas1: Ich brauche jetzt trotzdem die Ausgabe von fdisk -l ;)
<lumbas1> bekks: ok, ich mach kurz nen screenshot :)
<paul_> wo finde ich denn in 11.10 die /etc/rc.local oder eine datei mit gleicher funktion?
<HeinzBoettjer> bekks: war doch nicht was ich suchte. Ich habe ein NAS im Netz und weiss nicht mit welcher Adresse er läuft deshalb wollte ich alle verwendeten Adressen im LAN auflisten
<dAnjou> HeinzBoettjer: sudo netdiscover
<HeinzBoettjer> Danke
<bekks> paul_: Erster Treffer bei Google: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/rc.local
<beaver74> dot8, du könntest deine /var/log/apt/history.log und /var/log/apt/term.log pasten, oder halt die *.1.gz .. die Informationen werden wichtig sein um dein Problem anzupacken
<paul_> bekks:  kann ich die erstellen wenn sie also nicht existiert?
<bekks> paul_: Wenn das in dem Artikel steht...
<dot8> beaver74: eine *.1.gz ist nicht vorhanden. ordner müsste dist-upgrade sein oder?
<paul_> ne dort steht das nicht, jedoch steht dort das die datei dort zu finden ist
<bekks> paul_: Wenn sie also nicht da ist, legt man sie an ;)
<lumbas1> bekks: fdisk -l http://goo.gl/mYAjj
<dAnjou> bekks: aber merkwürdig ist es, da ja standard-inhalt drinsteht. bist du sicher, dass es nicht jetzt anders ist?
<beaver74> dot8, wenn die .1.gz nicht vorhanden win, paste die Dateien welche unter /var/log/apt/ liegen
<beaver74> sind
<beaver74> win?
<HeinzBoettjer> dAnjou: Nochmals Danke das hat geholfen
<dot8> beaver74: ok unter apt sind einige
<dAnjou> np
<bekks> dAnjou: Standardinhalt ist "exit 0".
<beaver74> dot8, und gebe bitte dazu nochmal dein Problem bekannt.. ich werde dir sehr wahrscheinlich nicht viel weiter helfen können
<dAnjou> bekks: die hilfreichen kommentare nicht zu vergessen
<dAnjou> das ist auch inhalt
<bekks> dAnjou: Dann übernimm doch einfach den Case.
<dAnjou> bekks: ich habe dich nur gefragt. ich weiß es selber nicht.
<bekks> lumbas1: Du solltest die Partitionierung nochmal neu machen - wie du siehst, steht da eine Warnung.
<Raizm> ahoi. muss ich unbedingt der anleitung folgen ( http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Installation_auf_externen_Speichermedien ) oder nimmt mir der universal usb installer die arbeit ab?
<dot8> beaver74: das problem ist einfach erklärt, die hälfe des systems läuft nicht mehr weil entweder anwendungen fehlen oder sonst was. Die Frage ist: WO FINDE ICH DIE FEHLERMELDUNG DES UPGRADE TOOLS???
<dAnjou> Raizm: von wo aus installierst du?
<bekks> dot8: In den genannten Dateien.
<dAnjou> Raizm: bzw. benutzt du ubuntu, um das aufn stick zu packen?
<Raizm> dAnjou: ich nutze den universal usb installer unter windows um eine feste ubuntu installation auf eine 250gb externe hdd zu packen. zumindest ist das der plan.
<rivelov> wie bekomme ich das intenet auf einem m amilo 7400 zum laufen?
<beaver74> dot8, /var/log/apt/term.log sollten sie liegen
<dAnjou> Raizm: oh sorry, hab dich falsch verstanden. kann dir nich helfen :P
<dot8> beaver74: die term.log ist vom 8.10.11 
<dot8> die aktuelle liegt in /var/log/dist-upgrade/
<beaver74> dot8, ok, dann entschuldige, dann werden es diese Dateien sein
<Raizm> dAnjou: danke. interessanterweise hat mich der installer gerade gewarnt,dass diese installation nicht bootbar sein wird. muss ich wohl was anderes probieren.
<Raizm> uff...na dann hoffe ich doch,dass das ganze auch von ner live version aus ner vm heraus geht
<beaver74> dot8, sind denn so viele dort am liegen dass du diese nicht einsehen und die korrekte identifizieren kannst? Einfach mal in jede hineinschauen, wird sich schon finden ;)
<dot8> beaver74: die datei ist 3 mb gross kann ich nirgens hin pasten
<daswort> gibts irgendwo eine funktionsgegenüberstellungen zwischen gdm und lightdm?
<beaver74> dot8, und die dort liegenden Informationen drehen sich alle um das heutige Upgrade?
<dot8> das steht ungefäht 1000 mal in term.log 
<dot8> (gtk-update-icon-cache-3.0:10759): GdkPixbuf-WARNING **: Cannot open pixbuf loader module file '/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/gdk-pixbuf-2.0/2.10.0/loaders.cache': Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<dot8> nee, mehr als 5000 mal
<beaver74> dann leg los, paste das was relevant ist.. ab dem ersten Paket welches heute installiert wurde.. sollte in ein nopaste passen
<bekks> dot8: Dann lad die Datei irgendwo hoch, wo man sie herunterladen kann.
<KojiroAK> Wie kann man mit einem "Live" Xubuntu eine möglichst hohe CPU Last erzeugen?
<bekks> Warum?
<KojiroAK> bekks, geht um einen Computer der regelmässig Bluescreens wirft und ich möchte damit überprüfen ob der Fehler an der CPU liegen könnte.
<RedNifre> Hallo!
<RedNifre> In Gnome konnte man noch in gconf-edit einstellen, dass der Desktop den Inhalt meines home directories anzeigt (Anstatt den Inhalt des Desktop-Ordners). Kann man das in Unity auch irgendwie machen?
<dot8> teil 1: http://nopaste.info/ef71e4e11f.html
<LetoThe2nd> KojiroAK: unwahrscheinlich, dass dir da pure CPU-Last hilft, wenn nicht auch die ergebnisse der berechnungen geprüft werden.
<bekks> KojiroAK: Dann benutz entsprechende Programme - die gibts auch unter Windows ;)
<KojiroAK> LetoThe2nd, naja, überhitzende CPU könnte damit getestet werden.
<bekks> Die macht aber keinen Bluescreen idR.
<LetoThe2nd> KojiroAK: bestenfalls per glückstreffer.
<dot8> teil 2: http://nopaste.info/867170102a.html
<KojiroAK> bekks, oh, hast du so ein Programm zur Hand?
<KojiroAK> bekks, Antwort bitte drüben. Da Windows.
<dreamon_> KojiroAK, Hatte noch nicht eine Falschrechnende CPU aber eine Überhitze für auch zum Absturz
<Raizm> überhitzende cpu oder allgemein überhitzende hardware schaltet den rechner aus. da gibts keinen bluescreen.
<KaiL> hat schon jemand Erfahrungen, wie sich der fglrx-Treiber unter 11.10 benimmt? ;)
<dot8> könnt ihr was aus den Logs erkennen?
<LetoThe2nd> Raizm: nonsens.
<dreamon_> Raizm, Das hängt vom Mainboard ab, ob es vorher sagt die CPU ist zu hot und dann abschaltet.. oder ob er solange heiß macht bis se spinnt
<Raizm> wieso? das jeweilige gerät würde sich zum selbstschutz selbst ausschalten.
<LetoThe2nd> Raizm: möglich dass ein bestimmten hardwarekonstellation eine temperaturabschaltung existiert, aber von einer pauschalaussage ist das weit entfernt.
<dreamon_> Raizm, Dann kauf dir mal ein HP notebook.. dann lernst was neues dazu
<bekks> Raizm: Soweit deine Hoffnung. :)
<bekks> dreamon_: Auch das ist eine ungültige Pauschalaussage :)
<Anon42> kann ich auf ubuntu 11.10 ein neues panel hinzufügen?
<Anon42> und wenn ja
<Anon42> wie?
<dreamon_> Dann gilts halt nur für die HP "DV" modelle.. aber da geschlossen ;)
<Raizm> wieso denn nicht,LetoThe2nd ? heutzutage hat doch alles einen temperatufühler.
<LetoThe2nd> Raizm: das ist schlicht und ergreifend falsch.
<KojiroAK> dreamon_, ah, kennst du eine Möglichkeit per LiveCD eine hohe Last zu erzeugen? Unter Windows so ein Programm laufen lassen bringt weniger was, da man bei einem Bluescreen nicht schlauer ist.
<Raizm> du bringst aber auch kein gegenargument.
<KojiroAK> Ich möchte einfach erstmal die Fehlerquelle Windows aussen vor halten.
<dreamon_> KojiroAK, Hast du schon mal geschaut, ob der Kühler voller Staub ist? oder ob er überdruchschnittlich heiß ist?
<LetoThe2nd> Raizm: reichts dir, wenn ich eine plattform nenne, auf der ubuntu läuft, und bei der eine cpu-überhitzung möglich ist, die aber weder sich selbst abschaltet noch einen bluescreen bringt bzw einfriert?
<KojiroAK> dreamon_, ich hocke leider nicht vor dem Computer. Der steht ein paar Minuten von mir entfernt.
<evolution2> hallo
<LetoThe2nd> Raizm: siehe: pandaboard.org. daher ist deine pauschalaussage eindeutig widerlegt
<jokrebel> KojiroAK: CPUbirn
<Raizm> das würde nur sinn machen,wenn kein temperatursensor dran wäre bzw diese selbstabschaltung deaktiviert wäre
<LetoThe2nd> jokrebel: nicht CPUapfe? *SCNR*
<jokrebel> KojiroAK: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8790121&postcount=7
<dreamon_> KojiroAK, Es gibt tools, wo man die Temperatur abfragen kann, auch unter Windows. Da ich Windows nur noch zum Frösteln nehme, kann ich dir nicht mehr sagen wie die heißen.
<LetoThe2nd> Raizm: das ding hat einen temperatursensor, und ist sogar eine von canonical höchstselbst ausdrücklich supportete plattform.
<LetoThe2nd> Raizm: also was wolltest du mir gerade erklären?
<Raizm> dass normale rechner sich selbst abschalten und das tun sie ja auch
<bekks> Raizm: Pauschalaussage. :)
<beaver74> dot8, du hattest das Upgrade von der 11.04 aus gestartet?
<LetoThe2nd> Raizm: nicht mal das. hatte erst vor ein paar wochen einen da. ich werd dir jetzt aber nicht die specs aufzählen.
<dot8> beaver74: ja
<LetoThe2nd> Raizm: kann sein, dass das in der apple-/windows-kekswelt so ist, aber im echten leben nicht. ;-)
<Raizm> nein,das hat ja eben nichts mit dem OS zutun
<LetoThe2nd> ich gebs auf.
<LetoThe2nd> eine aussage ist dann widerlegt, wenn ein valides gegenbeispiel bekannt ist. ich habe eins genannt. aussage widerlegt, fertig. mehr gibts nicht zu sagen, aber es darf natürlich jeder glauben was er will. religionsfreiheit und so.
<Raizm> aber auch nur,weil du ein unbekanntes board plötzlich aus dem hut gezaubert hast,was wohl kaum eingesetzt wird in derzeitigen laptops oder desktops
<dot8> das passiert z.B. wenn ich kmail starte: in KMail ist ein schwerwiegender Fehler aufgetreten. Das Programm wird beendet.
<dot8> Die Fehlermeldung lautet:
<dot8> Fehler beim Einholen der Ressourcen-Sammlung.
<Raizm> von daher finde ich schon,dass man das pauschal so sagen kann - gilt dann natürlich nur für "gängigen" computer 
<evolution2> Ich  habe heute Ubuntu 11.10 neu installiert. Nachdem ich in Evolution Googlekalender hinzugefügt habe fragt es nun immer wieder die Passwörter ab, Obwohl der Kalender schon geladen ist. Hat jemand eine Ahnung, was nicht in Ordnung ist ?
<dreamon_> Raizm, Ich Repariere Notebook mainboards. Die GPU bei den Dingern werden so heiß, das die Lötkontakte aufgehen. Glaub uns einen Overheatschutz leisten sich nicht alle Hersteller. 
<Raizm> ui. das klingt aber interessant. sind das nur billighersteller wie medion oder muss ich beim nächsten laptopkauf auch bei den seriösen herstellern drauf achten?
<LetoThe2nd> dreamon_: Raizm: crashkurs notebookqualität bitte ins query/OT verlegen. danke sehr :-)
<dreamon_> Raizm, Ob man das am Hersteller festmachen weiß ich nicht. Aber wie ich schon sagte Diverse Modelle sind bekannt für Dauerstreß. (Letzer Kommentar zu diesem Thema)
<Raizm> ah,gute überleitung zum support,den ich auch bräuchte,LetoThe2nd
<jokrebel> evolution2: Vielleicht hat da ja Google grad ein Problem. Hier ist das nämlich auch so (und ich hab schon Anfang der Woche auf oneiric hochgezogen.
<evolution2> ok
<evolution2> Hatte aber heute auf vor der neuen Installation kein Problem
<evolution2> Ist es vieleicht ein Problem mit dem Schlüsselbund?
<jokrebel> evolution2: Hab auch noch keine Idee
<dot8> beaver74: findest auch nix oder?
<Raizm> ok ganz simple frage: bei der ubuntu installation fragt er mich zwischenzeitlich,ob ich dev/sdd als installationsort nehmen möchte.ich weiß allerdings nicht,ob das eine interne partition ist oder die externe hdd. wie find ich das heraus?
<beaver74> dot8, bin noch am suchen.. wirklich schlau werde ich aus den infos allerdings nicht
<bekks> Raizm: Geht in ein zweites Terminal und schau mit fdisk -l nach.
<dot8> diese meldung mit restore irgendwas das system finde ich auch nirgends
<evolution2> jokrebel: ok, meld mich, fals ich was rausgefunden habe
<beaver74> dot8, dot8, laut https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdk-pixbuf/+bug/619003 könnte ein 'apt-get install --reinstall gdk-pixbuf2.0-0' helfen.. falls du apt noch ausführen kannst würde ich es mal versuchen. Dann starte das Upgrade nochmal wie beschrieben https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OneiricUpgrades
<jokrebel> evolution2: Bin ja schon mal froh mit dem Problem nicht alleine zu sein.
<dot8> E: Internal Error, No file name for libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0
<Raizm> bekks: danke,aber ich habs vergeigt.der installer scheint abgestürzt zu sein.er reagiert nicht mehr.
<dreamon_> Raizm, Externe HDDs, würde bei installation immer anhängen. Um einfach Datensicherheit zu gewährleisten
<KojiroAK> jokrebel, thx, hab das ganze mal weitergeleitet.
<KojiroAK> dreamon_, auch dir danke.
<kleinerdrache> zum upgrade von 11.04 auf 11.10 kann ich entweder den update-manager verwenden oder auf der konsole mit do-release-upgrade arbeiten.   Aber was, wenn ich zunächst erst mal nur alle pakete runterladen möchte, das upgrade dann aber erst nächste woche durchführen möchte?  wie kann ich das machen?
<Raizm> immer anhängen? mounten?
<bekks> dreamon_: Raizm: "_ab_hängen".
<dAnjou> kleinerdrache: warum?
<jokrebel> kleinerdrache: Nichts zu danken
<dreamon_> Sry. War in deusch shcon immer Schwach -> Abhängen ;)
<dAnjou> jokrebel: tab-fail
<kleinerdrache> dAnjou, naja, wenn ich jetzt das upgrade starte hängt er morgen früh bei irgendwelchen config files die gemerged oder ersetzt werden sollen. und da kann ich dann 1 oder 2 bearbeiten, dann fahr ich zur arbeit und keiner kann den pc wirklich nutzen.  deshalb würde ich gerne nur runterladen, und dann upgraden wenn ich auch da bin, fürs runterladen braucht er mich ja nicht
<jokrebel> jo sollte natürlich an KojiroAK
<Raizm> nein,gerade die externe hdd soll als installationsmedium dienen.nur faselt er was von abhängen von sdd,aber ich weiß nicht,ob das eine der internen partionen sein wird (sicherlich nicht,da die anscheinend nicht automatisch gemountet werden) oder die usb-hdd oder der usb stick,wovon diese live version gerade läuft.
<bekks> kleinerdrache: Das geht so aber nicht :)
<kleinerdrache> bekks, wie dann?
<bekks> Nur so, wie du es gerade beschrieben hast.
<dAnjou> kleinerdrache: einfach von cd/dvd installieren, das updaten kannst du später machen
<kleinerdrache> bekks, sehr blöd...
<orgain> moin
<dAnjou> übrigens: update != upgrade
<orc13> :)
<kleinerdrache> stimmt, ich könnte die upgrade dvd runterladen...
<dAnjou> kleinerdrache: soweit ich weiß, kannst du mit allen isos upgraden
<kleinerdrache> dann müssen nur die paar pakete nachgeladen werden die auf der dvd bereits wieder zu alt sind, denn erfahrungsgemäß sind so im 1. monat nach upgrade viele pakete wieder neu
<dAnjou> ne "upgrade dvd" gibts nich, oder?
<bekks> Nein, sowas gibts nicht.
<dreamon_> Raizm, Starte doch mit LiveCD und starte gparted, da siehst eventuell was, was ist.. oder wie bekks schrieb "fdisk -l"
<kleinerdrache> dAnjou, die 'alternative cd' oder wie die heißt geht fürs upgrade, die normale install cd nicht, zumindest wars mal so
<dAnjou> kleinerdrache: jetzt nich mehr
<dAnjou> jetz is egal
<dAnjou> schon seit einigen releases
<kleinerdrache> dAnjou, ok, nicht schlecht, vielleicht lade ich das iso einfach heute und mach das upgrade am we
<Raizm> bei fdisk - l kommt keine "antwort" beim ausführen. die externe wird als "pendrive" angezeigt und eben nicht als sda oder sdd oder so
<kleinerdrache> danke
<beaver74> dot8, 'apt-get install --reinstall libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0"
<dreamon_> Raizm, sudo fdisk -l
<dakira> moin :-)
<dakira> kurze frage.. diese neuen hybrid-images schreibt man jetzt einfach mit dd if=/name.iso of=/dev/sdX?
<dot8> beaver74: sudo apt-get install --reinstall libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0
<dot8> Paketlisten werden gelesen... Fertig
<dot8> Abhängigkeitsbaum wird aufgebaut       
<dot8> Status-Informationen einlesen... Fertig
<dot8> 0 aktualisiert, 0 neu installiert, 1 erneut installiert, 0 zu entfernen und 0 nicht aktualisiert.
<dot8> Es müssen noch 0 B von 198 kB an Archiven heruntergeladen werden.
<dot8> Nach dieser Operation werden 0 B Plattenplatz zusätzlich benutzt.
<dot8> E: Internal Error, No file name for libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0
<sash_> ,paste? dot8 
<shetlandpony> dot8: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org
<Raizm> dreamon_:  gibt keine antwort. die konsole ruf ich doch aber mit f2 + alt auf und da steht auch "run a command"
<beaver74> dot8, nicht gut.. paste es bitte künftig
<dot8> sorry
<jokrebel> ,pasten? dot8
<shetlandpony> Sorry jokrebel, ich weiss nichts ueber pasten, ich assoziiere aber nopaste.pl und pastebinit damit
<dreamon_> Raizm, Aber eingeloggt hast du dich schon.. ?
<Raizm> ich nutze es live,also kein einloggen nötig
<dakira> Raizm:  die konsole ruft man nicht mit ALT+F2 auf
<Raizm> und wozu dient es dann,dakira?
<beaver74> dot8, führe mal bitte ein 'apt-cache search libgdk-pixbuf' aus und paste die Ausgabe
<dakira> Raizm: ich bin gerade erst reingekommen.. wo brauchst du denn hilfe? Auf die Konsole kommst du mit STRG+ALT+F1 (oder F2 usw.). ALT+F2 oeffnet ein fenster in dem man einen beliebigen befehl starten kann. dort koenntest du dann z-B- auch gnome-terminal eingeben und bekaemst eine konsole im fenster.
<dreamon_> dakira, Er will fdisk -l machen
<dot8> http://nopaste.info/e2929aa5f6.html
<Raizm> ah danke.deswegen also keine ausgabe meiner befehle.gut,es scheint wohl sdd zu sein.
<dakira> Raizm: du willst ein terminal.. wenn du mit dem neuen Ubuntu und Unity unterwegs bist, dann mach mal ein Terminal auf. Das geht in dem du Super (windows-taste) drückst und dann einfach terminal eingibst
<bekks> dakira: Er ist gerade in der Installation...
<Raizm> und wie komme ich zurück in den gui modus? also grafischer desktop,dakira.
<dot8> die Softwareverwaltung sagt mir libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0 sei installiert. wenn ich das löschen will, dann will der richtig viel mit Entfernen, 95 pakete
<Raizm> und die windows taste bringt mich zu irgendner suche oder so. dieser gesamte neue dash home mit diesen panel oder so. find ich schrecklich.
<KaiL> dot8, ich hab den Eindruck, die Archivdatei in /var/cache/apt/archives hat einen an der Waffel
<dakira> Raizm: STRG+ALT+F7
<KaiL> also mal weg mit der (rm /var/cache/apt/archives/libgdk-pixbuf*)
<KaiL> und dann den Reinstall nochmal
<dakira> Raizm: Wenn du die Windows-Taste drueckst oeffnet sich der "Dash".. da kannst du entweder nach installierten programmen suchen, oder sie direkt auswaehlen. Wenn du da "T" eingibst sollte in den ergebnissen direkt das terminal stehen
<beaver74> KaiL, danke.. hört sich für mich auch nach einem an der Waffel an
<KaiL> und evtl. auch noch ein apt-get update zwischendurch
<dot8> http://nopaste.info/5eb6fbd139.html
<KaiL> hmm
<Raizm> dakira:  danke danke. ich hab immer strg+alt+f1 gedrückt um zurückzukommen..erschien mir so logisch ^^". nein der dash ist schlimm und nach der installation bräuchte ich eh hilfe um dash zu deaktivieren.
<KaiL> ah
<dakira> Raizm: ehm.. bist du sicher, dass Ubuntu das richtige fuer dich ist?
<KaiL> apt-get install --reinstall libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0:amd64
<jokrebel> evolution2: Hast Du auch mehrere Kalender?
<Raizm> dakira: es ist ein alter eee mit xp home.xp ist nicht mehr zeitgemäß und ich möchte ubuntu ressourcensparend einstellen.also keine lustigen grafikgimmicks
<dot8> http://nopaste.info/64be952244.html
<KaiL> im Grunde eine neue Inkarnation von Bug #859188
<evolution2> jokrebel: Ja 5
<dakira> Raizm: dann schau dir mal XFCE oder LXDE an..
<KaiL> apt-get install --reinstall libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0:amd64 libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0:i386
<KaiL> ..klappt's als doppel?
<dakira> Raizm: mehr informationen dazu gibt es im Wiki.
<dot8> oh das sieht gut aus
<evolution2> +jokrebel: Ich habe 5 wie viele hast du?
<captain-dj> Woher bekomme ich den MD5 Wert der neuen 11.10 Version ?
<jokrebel> evolution2: Auf 10.04 läuft Evolution schon seit 10 Minuten ohne Passwortabfrage,
<dot8> http://nopaste.info/dc06edfe82.html
<KaiL> das sieht gut aus
<dot8> KaiL: und nun, ist das system nun wieder repariert? oder was muss ich nach dem abbruch des upgrades nun machen?
<jokrebel> evolution2: Auch - Das witzige ist, auch wenn Evolution nicht läuft kann es zu diesen Passwortabfragen kommen.
<evolution2> +jokrebel: Habe auch das Gefühl dass es etwas mit der neuerung zu tun  hat. Auf 10.04 war glaube ich auch eine andere Version von Evolution installiert
<LetoThe2nd> captain-dj: google, plus kurz nachdenken -> http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.10/MD5SUMS
<KaiL> dot8, was war denn der ursprüngliche Fehler? ;)
<sash_> evolution2: Ehrlich gesagt, ist es so sicher, wie das Amen in der Kirche, dass evolution in 10.04 eine andere Version hat, als in 11.10.
<jokrebel> evolution2: Hab ich jetzt gar nicht geschaut; aber vermutlich ja.
<sash_> Allein wegen gnome2->3.
<dot8> kaiL-: gute Frage. es gibt nur wenige Programme die überhaupt laufen. upgrade hat sich beendet und reboot, und ich konnte nichts mehr nachvollziehen. 
<beaver74> dot8, wie hattest du das Upgrade denn angestoßen, mit einem Befehl in der Konsole, wenn welchen, oder in der GUI?
<evolution2> +sash_: weist du die lösung?
<KaiL> mit Glück hat sich das jetzt erledigt...
<dot8> beaver74: gui
<sash_> Ich nutz kein Evolution, sorry. Und hab da auch keine Ahnung von.
<jokrebel> evolution2: Aber Deine Vermutung mit Schlüsselbund und so klang interessant. Nutzt Du "autologin"?
<dot8> KaiL: mache ich mal einen reboot
<evolution2> Ja habe den Schlüssel mal gelöscht und wieder neu eingegeben, aber immer noch das gleiche Problem
<Raizm> dakira:  wenn ich eine neue partition anlege,die den gesamten datenträger einschließt,werden dann eigenständig die passenden root und swap partitionen davon abgezwackt oder muss ich 3 partitionen auf dem datenträger erstellen und jeweils die funktion zuordnen?
<captain-dj> LetoThe2nd: Eigentlich könnte man doch diesen MD5 Wert direkt bei den Downloadseiten dazu schreiben, danke für deine Antwort...ach ja, denken geht sonst meist ganz gut
<evolution2> +jokrebel: hab vieleicht die lösung. Ändere mal unter schlüsselbund den Eintrag des Kalenders
<evolution2> Anstatt %40 ein @
<dakira> Raizm: wenn du nicht weisst, was du tust, dann lass doch den installer automatisch seine arbeit machen.. der kuemmert sich schon drum. Ansonsten.. nein.. wenn du eine partition anlegst ist da auch nur eine.
<schweegi> Ich habe eine Intel Core i7 CPU. Das Notebook wird erheblich wärmer als unter Windows und der Lüfter dreht sich auch ständig (ubuntu 11.10). Gibt es irgendeine simple Möglichkeit wie bei GNOME2 früher über das Applet das CPU Verhalten zu steuern?!
<Raizm> dakira: der installer macht aber nichts. 
<bekks> Raizm: Dann nimm eine andere CD. :)
<evolution2> +jokrebel: hats funktioniert?
<jokrebel> evolution2: Warten wir mal noch 10 Minuten. Ich hab mich grade abgemeldet und ohne "autologin" mit Passwort nochmal angemeldet. Bisher (3Min) keine Passwortabfrage.
<dakira> Raizm: wie.. der macht nichts?
<evolution2> sobald du Evolution startest kommt die Anfrage wieder
<Raizm> bekks: es ist schon die richtige. im wiki wird gesagt,dass er das automatisch anlegt,aber gleichzeitig sieht man in den screenshots die unterschiedlichen partitionen,die per hand angelegt werden.widerspricht sich einfach etwas.
<bekks> Na dann.
<dot8> reboot überstanden
<bekks> Nö, widerspricht sich genau gar nicht.
<dot8> kmail ist nach wie vor defekt
<gzor> hi, weiß jemand wie man die einträge des startmenüs im neuen unity sortiert? früher gings ja mit der linken maustaste, aber bei 11.10 funktioniert das bei mir nicht mehr
<dakira> Raizm: soll Windows auf dem Rechner draufbleiben?
<evolution2> +jokrebel: habe seit der Änderung keine Probleme mehr,  Sehr wahrscheinlich hat Evolution den Fehler im Eintrag gemacht
<Raizm> bekks: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Installation_auf_externen_Speichermedien unter Anlegen der root- und swap-Partiton.
<bekks> Im Wiki wird gesagt, dass wenn man nichts weiter ändert, Ubuntu automatisch Partitionen anlegt, etc. DU hingegen hast da manuell etwas gemacht, also ist da auch kein Automatismus mehr.
<jokrebel> evolution2: Nein - hier momentan nicht.
<dakira> gzor: nach rechts rausziehen und wieder "einsortieren"
<gzor> ah ok danke dakira
<jokrebel> evolution2: Auch nicht wenn Du Evolution neu startest?
<evolution2> +jokrebel: Nein, das Problem scheint gelöst
<KaiL> <dot8> kmail ist nach wie vor defekt << starte mal kmail aus einer Konsole, mal sehen, was der so erzählt
<evolution2> +jokrebel: Schau mall unter Passwörter und verschlüsselung den Eintrag an
<dakira> Raizm: beantworte doch mal kurz die frage, was du ueberhaupt machen willst? Soll da ein Ubuntu neben einem Windows laufen? Dann waehle doch bei der Installation einfach diese Option aus. Wenn nicht, dann waehle die Option, dass die gesamte Festplatte genutzt werden soll.
<jokrebel> "[20:50] <evolution2> Anstatt %40 ein @" wie bist Du da drauf gekommen.
<dakira> Raizm: und wenn du was ganz anderes willst und Partitionieren fuer dich kein Fremdwort ist, dann partitioniere mit gparted und waehle bei der Installation "manuell"
<evolution2> +jokrebel:  Siehst du im Eintrag
<Raizm> dakira: ich will es auf ein externes medium installieren. wie der wiki-link es schon vermuten lässt.
<evolution2> bei mir stand addresse%40gmail.com@google.com 
<beaver74> KaiL, evtl. sollte man das Upgrade nochmal starten, es scheinen einige Pakete nicht installiert worden zu sein .. http://nopaste.info/ef71e4e11f.html http://nopaste.info/867170102a.html
<Raizm> ok,es steht zwar automatisch da,aber ich muss swap und root doch manuell angeben. irgendwelche erfahrungen wie groß die sein sollten?
<KaiL> beaver74, bevor ich mir einen Wolf suche: Wo genau sitzt das Übel? ;)
<schweegi> wie legt man bei 11.10 einen starter an?
<KaiL> schweegi, Programm aufrufen, Eintrag in der Leiste mit rechts anklicken und "im Starter behalten"
<beaver74> KaiL, das Problem dürfte an der Meldung liegen, die sehr oft während des Upgrade auftauchte.. "(gtk-update-icon-cache-3.0:10759): GdkPixbuf-WARNING **: Cannot open pixbuf loader module file '/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/gdk-pixbuf-2.0/2.10.0/loaders.cache': Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden "
<dakira> Raizm: okay.. ich nehme an du hast da irgendwie eine SD-Karte auf der das installiert werden soll? Dann partitionier die mit gparted (kannst du ueber dash starten) und lege dort eine 15GB ext4 partition fuer / (root) an, eine 4GB Partition fuer swap und den rest fuer /home (auch ext4)
<schweegi> KaiL: Danke! Die haben den Eintrag aus dem Kontextmenü entfernt, darüber habe ich das sonst immer gemacht
<dot8> kail: fehler kmail http://nopaste.info/f290fb1124.html
<KaiL> schweegi, ne, das ist komplett neue Software ;)
<KaiL> das klingt ja wie eine *völlig* andere Baustelle...
<dakira> Raizm: am besten labelst du die auch entsprechend. Dann waehlst du bei der installation "manuell" aus und nimmst als erstes die root-partition, sagst "benutzen als ext4" und mountpoint /.. so verfaehrst du dann weiter mit swap und home.. am ende kannst du auswaehlen, wo der grub hinkommt. der sollte auf /dev/sda installiert werden..
<dot8> kail: kann ich etwas anstossen, was sozusagen nachinstalliert oder so
<Raizm> dakira: der installationsassistent bietet auch partitionierungsmöglichkeiten. ich hab die festplatte nun auch eingeteilt,aber mir fehlt im dropdown menü die auswahl für root.
<KaiL> irgendeines der ca. 10 libakonadi-Pakete hat vermutlich das gleiche Problem wie der gdk vorhin
<KaiL> nur welches...^^
<dakira> Raizm: in welchem dropdownmenu?
<beaver74> dot8, nach https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OneiricUpgrades/Kubuntu kannst du nicht mehr vorgehen, wird die Möglichkeit das ystem auf 11.10 dir nicht mehr angeboten? Was sagt 'cat /etc/lsb-release'?
<dakira> Raizm: http://media.cdn.ubuntu-de.org/wiki/attachments/59/43/Bild4.png
<dot8> DISTRIB_RELEASE=11.10
<dakira> Raizm: du waehlst die Partition aus, die "root" sein soll und dann waehlst du das dateisystem und nimmst als mountpoint "/"
<jokrebel> evolution2_: Bitte nicht ungefragt im Query - Nein; bin grad mal am neu starten. Der Fehler trat aber ca. 20 Minuten ohne automatische Anmeldung nicht auf. Aber, die die %40 sind schon komisch. Eventuell bei der Migration (die man ja bestätigen musste) passiert?
<KaiL> [zufälligen nicht jugendfreien Kommentar über kmail2 zensiert]
<Raizm> dakira:  d.h. es würde 2mal ext4 da stehen? einmal mein root und einmal halt ne normale partition? mountpoint hab ich immer freigelassen.
<KaiL> dot8, ich hoffe, du hast von den Mails ein Backup? ;)
<evolution2_> +jokrebel: könnte sein
<evolution2_> +jokrebel: sorry
<dot8> kail: die liegen auf dem kolab server!
<KaiL> na dann
<KaiL> http://www.kde-forum.de/post/13239/kontact-4-7-0-und-akonadi-funktionieren-nicht.html
<shetlandpony> KaiL's url: http://tinyurl.com/44qhphq | Kontact 4.7.0 und akonadi funktionieren nicht! - Netzwerk/Internet - KDE-Forum.de
<KaiL> Antworten 5+6
<KaiL> mehr Ahnung hab ich von KDE-Zeugs auch nich
<KaiL> irgendwie scheint kmail2 bisher mit der heißen Nadel gestrickt
<thomasfuston> KaiL: wir sind schon bei 4.7.1 und bal 4.72 und da funktioniert der kram, aber kmail2 ist in der tat ein anderes thema
<beaver74> dot8, versuche mal bitte folgendes.. melde dich aus KDE ab, wechsele per 'strg-alt-f1' auf eine Konsole, melde dich an und gib 'sudo service kdm stop' ein, dann 'sudo do-release-upgrade -d' (und warte mal bitte noch 30sec, evtl. haut mir gleich jemand auf die Finger und rät davon ab.. bin mir aber recht sicher das es nicht mehr zerstören dürfte als eh schon *hust*) Eine Datensicherung wirst du ja hoffentlich zur Hand haben.
<dakira> Raizm: ich kann mich jetzt nur noch wiederholen ;)
<dot8> wie löscht man denn in Akonadi die EMail-Ressourcen?
<dakira> Raizm: ich frage anders.. welchen Punkt in der von der hier genannten Anleitung verstehst du nicht?
<Raizm> dakira: ich probiers jetzt mal mit dem / beim mountpoint. aber vorher hat er mir immer die fehlermeldung gegeben,dass ich kein root verzeichnis ausgewählt hätte
<dakira> Raizm: das / IST das root dateisystem.. du MUSST da mountpoints vergeben. schau doch mal in die screenshots..
<dakira> Raizm: genau der letzte, den ich eben gepostet habe.. der zeigt doch GENAU wie es aussehen muss
<Raizm> jo,es stand aber nichts im text,also hielt ich es für vernachlässigbar.sry,mein fehler
<dakira> Raizm: wie viele partitionen und wie gross und wofuer hast du denn jetzt angelegt?
<Raizm> ich werd die swap 4 gb groß machen,root wohl 30gb und dann eine partition für den rest
<jokrebel> Weiß schon jemand eine gute Alternative zum Systemmonitor-Panel-Applet? Sowas gibts ja jetzt in Unity nicht (mehr), oder etwa doch? (<OT> Sooo ein leeres Panel find ich Platzverschwendung </OT>)
<dakira> Raizm: okay.. fuer root brauchst du nicht so viel, aber wenn speicherplatz keine rolle spielt ist es auch egal.. du musst dann natuerlich in diesem Bildschirm (http://media.cdn.ubuntu-de.org/wiki/attachments/00/43/Bild7.png) auch der "rest"-Partition den mountpoint /home geben
<dakira> Raizm: fuer swap brauchst du nichts extra machen.. wenn die partition schon angelegt ist und den typ swap hat, dann wird sie von allein benutzt
<Raizm> sie ists ja nicht,deswegen mach ich sie ja.
<dakira> Raizm: nimm doch einfach gparted
<Guest78956> Hallo, ich habe mir ebend Ubuntu 11.10 installiert. Kann man Gnome auch auf die Altmodische Ansicht Umnschatlen?
<dAnjou> Guest78956: nö
<Guest78956> echt nicht? gibt es nur gnome Shell und Unity oder wie das heist?
<deem> es gibt kein gnome mehr in ubuntu. nur die gnome shell
<dAnjou> jo, fallback is jetz nich mehr gnome2 sondern unity 2d
<Guest78956> Und wie komme ich dahin?
<deem> Guest78956: im anmelden dialog
<Guest78956> Ich finde nichts mehr :(
<dakira> deem: ich bin mir absolut sicher, dass Ubuntu 11.10 auf Gnome 3.2 aufbaut. ;-)
<deem> dakira: bist du?
<LetoThe2nd> dakira: also da setz ich ne kiste bier dagagen ;-)
<thomasfuston> lol
<dreamon> Welcher IRC-Channel ist fit wenn es um gnome-shell geht?
<Guest78956> Ok, 2D geht, aber ne vernüftige Leiste wie früher gibt es nicht.
 * deem steigt mit ein und erhöht um 2 kisten bier
<LetoThe2nd> dakira: http://packages.ubuntu.com/oneiric/gnome -> her mit unserem stoff ;-)
<dakira> Hab ich mich mit der Versionsnummer vertan?
<dakira> oh ja ;)
<dakira> aber.. "deem: es gibt kein gnome mehr in ubuntu. nur die gnome shell"
<LetoThe2nd> dakira: LetoThe2nd sees, strikes and wins again ;-)
<dakira> das ist so nicht korrekt
<dAnjou> jaja, es gibt gnome, aber nich vorinstalliert
<er_fuenfnullnull> dakira: gnome != gnome-shell
<Guest78956> Naja, mal sehen ob ich damit vielleicht zurecht komme. Zumindest die Programmierer müssen das so ja gut gefunden haben
<dAnjou> alle zufrieden?
<Raizm> dakira: ich machs grad unter gparted,aber das bringt mir auch nichts.
<dakira> er_fuenfnullnull: schreib das deem und dAnjou.. ich weiss das ;)
<dAnjou> gnome-shell == teilmenge von gnome
<er_fuenfnullnull> dakira: du solltest nickchanges aktivieren
<dakira> dAnjou: gnome ist vorinstalliert.. nur die gnome-shell nicht :-)
 * er_fuenfnullnull == deem
<dreamon> er_fuenfnullnull, gnome 3.2 != gnome-shell ? ups.
<dakira> er_fuenfnullnull: nickchanges?
<dAnjou> dakira: nein
<dAnjou> das wird ot hier
<dakira> er_fuenfnullnull: ahhhhhh ;)
<Guest78956> Also heist es doch nur, das ich Gnome 3.2 nicht wie Gnome 2.x aussehen lassen kann oder?
<deem> richtig
<zeitsofa> namt
<zeitsofa> huhu deem :) 
<dAnjou> Guest78956: gnome 3 ist auch völlig anders aufgebaut
<Guest78956> Schade. Es war einfach und gut
<dakira> Guest71868: Ubuntu baut weiterhin auf Gnome auf.. seit version 3 hat sich da aber vieles geaendert (nicht nur die oeberflaeche). Ubuntu hat sich daher ueberlegt eine eigene Oberflaeche fuer Gnome zu basteln (Unity). Wenn du die alte Oberflaeche behalten willst koennte XFCE eher deinem Geschmack entsprechen. das kannst du ueber das Paket xubuntu-desktop nachinstallieren und dann im anmeldebildschirm auswaehlen
<Guest78956> Ok, ich habe XFCE getest, Gnome hatte mir besser gefallen. Vielleicht kann mich 3.x ja auch überzeugen ;)
<Guest78956> Aber danke für die Ausführliche Antwort
<dreamon> dakira, Was ist dann der nachfolger von gnome2.x? also nicht die Gnome-Shell?
<Raizm> dakira:  es klappt. und ich bin sogar positiv überrascht von der installation bis jetzt.
<Raizm> oh.wohl doch nicht. das fenster ist größer als meine auflösung -.-
<deem> dreamon: es gibt kein gnome2 mehr
<dreamon> deem, Schon aber gnome  wurde doch weiterentwickelt. Was ist der Nachfolger? die Gnome-Shell?
<sash_> dreamon: Ja.
<fr00d> Hi!
<dreamon> sash_, Dann ist Gnome 3.2 also gnome-shell .. ist das so richtig?
<fr00d> Wenn ich versuche auf meinem Ubuntu per Tabcompletion einen Ordner mit Leerzeichen zu vervollständigen werden die Leerzeichen nicht mehr escaped. Kann mir jemand sagen was da verstellt wurde?
<sash_> dreamon: Ab 3.0 schon.
<dreamon> sash_, Ah, ok. Ich hab nämlich noch nicht gefunden wo ich bei Gnome-Shell die Version einsehen kann. Danke für Info
<sash_> dreamon: Moment, ich weiß wo. Muss nur nachschauen
<sash_> dreamon: Systemeinstellungen->System Info.
<dreamon> sash_, KOmisch da steht nur die Hardware info. und das es 11.10 ist, aber sonst nix
<sash_> dreamon: Würdest du mir nen Screenshot hochladen? abload.de oder so?
<sash_> dreamon: Ich nutz kein Ubuntu, aber Gnome3, deswegen wundert mich das.
<fr00d> Ich hab gerade mal einen neuen Benutzer erstellt und geguckt, ob dort das selbe Problem auftritt und ja, dort besteht das Problem auch, d.h. es ist keine Sache meiner Benutzereinstellungen.
<dreamon_> sash_, http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=bildschirmfotoam2011-1zpr4.png
<fr00d> Aha, dieser Bug ist es: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/acroread/+bug/769866
<fr00d> Das Paket adobereader-deu und schon funktioniert die Completion wieder.
<sash_> dreamon_: Hmm… Dann haben die da irgendwie dran rumgefrickelt.Normalerweise sieht das anders aus
<dreamon_> sash_, Wollte nur gern wissen, was ich überhaupt da installiert hab ;)
<sash_> dreamon_: aptitude info
<dreamon> sash_, command not found( ist einen neuinstallation 11.10)
<sash_> apt-get install aptitude; aptitude info <paketname der gnome-shell>
<dreamon> sash_, Aptitude sagt bei "sudo aptitude info gnome-shell" > Das es keine superkuh sei hihi
<jokrebel> dreamon: Ja weil das nur apt-get hat <g> ...aber das ist wohl eher OT
<deem> dreamon: apt-cache show gnome-shell
<deem> oder dpkg -l gnome-shell
<vlt> Hallo. Woran kann es liegen, dass meine Netzwerk- und Audiosymbole in der Leiste oben rechts nicht funktionieren? Ein Berechtigungs-/Gruppenproblem?
<noob7> hallo leute hab mal ne frage zu backups. unter win hab ich immer mit freefilesync meine daten auf die externe platte gespeichert und wenn ich ein neues system aufgesetzt habe dann hab ich die einfach wieder zurückgespielt
<deem> ,wf? vlt 
<shetlandpony> vlt: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<noob7> in ubuntu wird ja aber noch der besitzer gespeichert funzt das trotzdem
<deem> noob7: es gibt für ubuntu zb backintime.
<dreamon> deem, Danke. Ist 3.2.0-0Ubuntu1 -> Also neuer 
<deem> ,backup? noob7 schau mal hier rein
<shetlandpony> noob7 schau mal hier rein, backup ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Datensicherung und http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Backup
<vlt> deem: Danke. 
<sash_> dreamon: Ich meinte show. Entschuldigung.
<vlt> Das Lautsprechersymbol zeigt nur drei Striche „---“. Wenn ich darauf klicke, öffnet sich der Lautstärkeregler, ich kann ihn aber nicht bewegen. Das ist so, seit ich das System von meinem Laptop auf meinen Desktop übertragen habe. Ubuntu 11.10. Keine Fehlermeldungen. Auch im lightdm ist das schon so.
<vlt> alsamixer kann ich aufrufen, seit ich mich der Gruppe „audio“ hinzugefügt habe.
<deem> vlt: was passiert wenn du auf "Unmute" klickst?
<vlt> deem: „Unmute“ gibt es nicht. Ich sehe gerade, dass auch mein Name (das Me-Menü?) in der Leiste fehlt.
<noob7> hab das zeug schon überflogen aber nicht das gefunden was ich wissen wollte. wenn ich daten unter ubuntu sichere und dann ein komplett neue version von ubuntu oder aufsetze und einen anderen benutzernamen habe kann ich dann trotzdem die dateien rüberkopieren und diese dann auch bearbeiten?
<jokrebel> vlt: kann man da vieleicht auf "Ton einschalten" kliocken?
<deem> vlt: dann ist vermutlich was kaputt gegangen. ist das bei einem anderen user auch so?
<vlt> deem: Nein. Ich kann Musik wiedergeben und die Lautstärke über alsamixer regeln.
<vlt> deem: Wenn ich auf „Audio-Einstellungen“ klicke, sehe ich den Dialog; die Liste der Geräte ist aber leer.
<noob7> die daten habe ich ja unter einem anderen benutzernamen erstellt und hab ja dann einen anderen und bin ja nicht mehr der besitzer der daten oder?
<deem> erm... da gabs mal eine lösung für. in deinem home dümpelt ein versteckter ordner rum, der deine desktop oberfläche rumspinnen lässt.
<vlt> noob7: Das kommt auf die ID an.
<noob7> ah ok
<deem> mir will nur nicht einfallen wie der hieß
<deem> noob7: zur not kannst du dir jederzeit mit dem root nutzer die rechte an den dateien übertragen
<vlt> deem: Ach so. Ich habe den User, den ich auf dem Laptop hatte, komplett gelöscht (inkl. hone) und mich ganz frisch angelegt.
<deem> dann sollte das eigentlich nicht passieren
<vlt> deem: Geändert habe ich eigentlich nur /etc/hostname.
<vlt> deem: … und /etc/fstab
<vlt> deem: Das geht auch nicht im lightdm oder als Gast-Benutzer. 
<vlt> Ich weiß nicht, wo ich anfangen könnte zu suchen.
<s|gnal> Hallo Forum! Ich benutze GPicView als Bildbetrachter. Momentan ist es so, dass für jedes Bild eine neue Instanz geöffnet wird. Wie kann ich ein neues Bild in der bereits laufenden Instanz öffnen?
<deem> lightdm hat ja in erster linie nichts mit dem wm zu tun
<vlt> Welchen Gruppen gehört Ihr, bei denen es funktioniert, an?
<deem> vlt: $user adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare
<s|gnal> Ups, ich meinte natürlich Hallo Channel! ;)
<vlt> deem: Nein, aber auf dem Laptop konnte ich auch im lightdm schon die Lautstärke regeln.
<Raizm> pro: erfolgreiche installation auf der platte
<Raizm> contra: es startet nicht
<vlt> deem: Also nicht mal „audio“ … hmmmm …
<deem> nein
<vlt> deem: Und auch nicht „pulse“. 
<deem> nein, auch nicht
<vlt> deem: Scheint ja auch eher ein Problem der Icons zu sein, nicht speziell mit Audio. Beim Netzwerk sieht’s nämlich genauso aus :/
<vlt> deem: ist das ein daemon, mit dem die Indicator-Icons kommunizieren? Und der läuft vielleicht nicht?
<deem> vlt: hm.. sry. ich hab kein 11.10. ich kann dir nicht helfen. bei 11.04 musstest du nur den ordner löschen und es ging wieder, aber da das bei dir ein frischer user ist kann es daran eigentlich nicht liegen
<noob7> danke für die Hilfe Leute noch nen schönen Abend
<j_ack> weiß jemand, wo man jetzt unter oneric die Schriftgrößen für Fensterüberschriften oder in Programmen ... einstellen kann?
<Robert_Zenz> j_ack, sudo apt-get install gnome-tweak-tool
<LetoThe2nd> j_ack: es gibt irgendne möglichkeit über den dconf-editor, aber am einfachsten nimmst das gnome-tweak-tool.
<j_ack> Robert_Zenz, LetoThe2nd Danke!
<dreamon> j_ack, Bei BarriereFreiheit kann man auch "große Schrift" wählen
<dreamon> Weiß jemand wie man bei der Gnome-Shell einen startet anlegen kann. Der unter Anwendung oder dergleichen steht?
<moffium> ich weiß ist keini evoultion support channel, aber gibt es bei evolution die Möglichkeiten emailkonten einzeln abzurufen, ohne diese dabei über Einstellung zu deaktivieren bzw. aktivieren. So eine art drop down wie bei Thunderbird ^^
<CalebRipley> Jmd. vlt. Ubuntu 11.10 mit zwei Bildschirmen und Nvidia-Karte am laufen?
<jokrebel> jetzt schon?
<bekks> CalebRipley: Bestimmt.
<bekks> ,frag? CalebRipley 
<shetlandpony> CalebRipley: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<KaiL> nVidia + 2 Monitore… Willst nicht erstmal mit der Peitsche üben mit der Selbstgeißelung? *renn*
<jokrebel> CalebRipley: Spaß beiseite: erklär Dein Problem.
<CalebRipley> Unity kann arbeitet nicht richtig, bin froh dass ich jetzt ohne Xinemera und dem nachgeliefertem Treiber einen Monitor laufen hab.
<CalebRipley> Gnome startet gar nicht (jupp is nachinstalliert via „gnome-shell“), entweder er reagiert nicht oder ich habe nur zwei Menüs die keinen Sinn machen.
<bekks> Definiere "arbeitet nicht richtig".
<CalebRipley> Schwer zu beschreiben: Entweder er tut das gleiche wie Gnome und nur ein Menü taucht auf, oder ich habe alles die Maus reagiert aber nicht auf die Icons und nachträglich geöffnete Fenster erscheinen auch nicht oder ich sehe nur das Hintergrundbild und warte auf nichts.
<CalebRipley> Selbst wenn ich awesome öffnen sich die Fenster nicht oder bleiben dispose() sind aber aktiv. Mit und ohne Xinemera.
<dreamon> CalebRipley, Das hatte ich mal bei einer Alpha version..Du hast schon auf die neues version ?
<CalebRipley> dreamon, jupp frisch auf den Stick gebacken/geupgraded.
<wusali> servous! meine wireless apple tastatur läuft endlich prima unter 11.10, da hab ich nochmal glück gehabt
<dreamon> CalebRipley, Probiermal in der Konsole ob er noch was update oder upgradet.. seit gestern läuft hier auf dem Tablet alles wunderbar. Vorher wars Chaotisch bis unbrauchbar
<moffium> da ihr hier oft mit netten shell Befehlen umherschmeißt, http://www.commandlinefu.com/commands/browse  bzw. playterm.org
<TB|Vibe-X> guten abend :)
<CalebRipley> Pakete sind alle aktuell, grad geprüft. Der Wechsel von tty auf X war übrigens sehr langsam, dabei hat es gut eine Minute gedauert bis die Fenster angezeigt wurden der leere Screen hat aber sofort das Hintergrundbild angezeigt und die Maus hat gehackelt bis die Fenster wieder da waren.
<TB|Vibe-X> weiß jemand von euch, ob es nen Team gibt, welches gnome 3 anstelle von unity direkt in ubuntu portiert?
<TB|Vibe-X> oder ist das eher uninteressant, sodass ich das manuell machen muss (was kein problem wäre)
<CalebRipley> Ich laufe auf 64Bit. Ein Versuch von mir wäre jetzt noch n Wechsel auf 32bit. Für einen Bugreport würde ich aber gerne Daten sammeln wenn ich wüsste was und wie.
<wusali> TB|Vibe-X:  ne, aber wießt du wo ich das manuell umstelle?
<wusali> CalebRipley:  was ist den das problem
<TB|Vibe-X> wusali? kannst du, sofern du gnome z.b. installiert hast
<TB|Vibe-X> auswählen im login screen
<wusali> achso nvidia? ich teste gleich mal
<TB|Vibe-X> nvidia brauchst du für die 3d beschleunigung
<wusali> TB|Vibe-X:  bei 11.10 konnte ich die option nicht finden
<TB|Vibe-X> damit du die hast
<CalebRipley> wusali, ich vermute es liegt bei 11.10 am Grafikartentreiber.
<CalebRipley> wusali, jupp
<wusali> CalebRipley:  bei 11.04 ging das bei mir nur mit den treiber der nicht recommend war
<TB|Vibe-X> musst mal die logs durchsuchen und deine auslastung überschauen
<TB|Vibe-X> oder hast du das schon gemacht
<wusali> also den experimental kram, ist der nicht mehr aufgelistet?
<CalebRipley> wusali, bereits beide ausprobiert. Der nicht recommend läuft etwas besser als der andere macht aber dennoch noch ne Menge stress.
<TB|Vibe-X> @wusali hatte ich heute inner vm am laufen
<jokrebel_> TB|Vibe-X: wieso braucht Du da ein extra "Team"?
<TB|Vibe-X> so war das nicht gemeint ;)
<TB|Vibe-X> ob sich da leute dran setzen, sinngemäß
<TB|Vibe-X> also eine saubere einrichtung quasi
<CalebRipley> TB|Vibe-X, du meinst wohl ein Gubuntu was?
<TB|Vibe-X> so in etwa
<TB|Vibe-X> aber wohl uninteressant
<k1l> TB|Vibe-X: im prinzip musst du nur das dummy-paket installieren und im lightdm auf gnome3 umstellen
<jokrebel_> TB|Vibe-X: Was aber eher ein Diskussion für den OT wäre, oder?
<TB|Vibe-X> möchte ungern unity drauf haben dann gnome
<TB|Vibe-X> und dann wieder unity runter hauen
<TB|Vibe-X> deshalb wäre mir eine direkte einrichtung von gnome am liebsten gewesen
<TB|Vibe-X> OT?
<jokrebel_> TB|Vibe-X: sooo toll ist Gnome3 bisher auch nich IMHO </OT>
<jokrebel_> ,ot? TB|Vibe-X
<shetlandpony> TB|Vibe-X: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<TB|Vibe-X> ah okay gut zu wissen ;)
<TB|Vibe-X> wie schreibt ihr eignetlich an die personen richtet?
<jokrebel_> ,tab-complete? TB|Vibe-X
<shetlandpony> Sorry jokrebel_, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber tab-complete
<jokrebel_> grr
<k1l> ,completion? TB|Vibe-X 
<shetlandpony> TB|Vibe-X: Bei vielen IRC-Clients ist es moeglich mit Hilfe der Tab-Taste den Nickname anderer Nutzer zu vervollstaendigen. Tippe beispielsweise shet<Tab> um shetlandpony zu erhalten. Derartiges Verhalten ist im Uebrigen an vielen Stellen anzutreffen, beispielsweise auch im Grossteil der Shells. [tabcompletion]
<TB|Vibe-X> jep danke :)
<TB|Vibe-X> hatte ich im off channel von cale eben geziegt bekommen
<wusali> WIE kommt es eigentlich das ubuntu Mac OS x nacharmt????
<jokrebel_> ,ot? wusali
<shetlandpony> wusali: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<wusali> WTF? ich sehe gerade das meine festplatte 930GB anteigt, ich glaub das ist doch net normal? 1TB sind doch keine 930GB :S eine samsung F3 denke ich
<vlt> wusali: 1 Festplattenhersteller-TB = 0,x echte TB
<TB|Vibe-X> die hersteller rechnen mit 1000er Schritten
<TB|Vibe-X> aber binär gerechnet 1024 ;)
<TB|Vibe-X> das summiert sich dann entsprechend im endergebnis
<wusali> ich muss , damit sich meine tastatur verbindet, ein befehl per terminal starten, die bluetooth verbindung kappt aber ab und zu,  gibts ein befehl womit ich überprüfen kann ob die verbindung steht? damit ich mir ein script schreiben kann?
<TB|Vibe-X> kannst vllt dmesg auswerten
<TB|Vibe-X> also kernel messages
<TB|Vibe-X> vllt wird da was geloggt
<wusali> in wie fern mit dmesg? geht das in einer batch?
<wusali> also zb wenn du die mac ausliest mit demsg | grep MAC
<wusali> dann mit der ausgabe in der batch weiterarbeiten :/ 
<jokrebel_> gute Nacht dann…
<ziner> hi hab ein problem hab mir ubuntu 11.10 auf cd gebrannt und installiert alles ohne probleme. Doch jetzt wenn ich es starte kommt nach * Checking battery state.... nichts mehr habs auch schon mit der anleitung: http://jekjek1989.wordpress.com/2011/02/26/ubuntu-10-10-checking-battery-state/ versucht hat auch nicht geholfen 
<ziner> ach ja bitte für dummis erklären :D
<invisi> nabend, habt ihr ne idee wie ich am besten auf meine daten von außen zugreifen kann? über vpn? oder kann ich irgendwie ein dateiupload/doawnload über http lösen, unsicher sollte es ja nicht sein mit htacess
<ziner> hab gerade rausgefunden das es was mit den Lightdm zu tun hat http://askubuntu.com/questions/64759/lightdm-checking-battery-state-no-login-screen was soll ich machen?
<shetlandpony> ziner's url: http://tinyurl.com/6djmo7s | 11.10 - Lightdm : Checking battery state - No login screen - Ask Ubuntu - Stack Exchange
<ziner> keiner eine idee?
<sash_> ziner: Sieht ganz so aus. Nebenbei ist es in Mitteleuropa und gerade dem deutschsprachigen Raum halt gerade mitten in der NAcht. Und 11.10 ist erst seit eben (und eben impliziert auch gestern) raus. Ich würd dir empfehlen, morgen nochmal wieder reinzuschauen. Und dann über Tag. Nicht bös gemeint, aber für alle Seiten das Beste, denke ich :)
<ziner> sash_: ich weiß bin halt nur bissel depri weil ich mich schon sooooo lang auf 11.10 freue :D
<ziner> sash_: aber hast recht muss es morgen versuchen :P
<sash_> ziner: Ja, das ist oft so. Wenns ganz dringend ist, kannst du natürlic noch #ubuntu versuchen, aber der ist englischsprachig und mit Sicherheit zur Zeit überfüllz.
<sash_> überfüllt.
<Fuchs> geht
<sash_> Echt?
<Fuchs> echt
<TB|Vibe-X> wasn los sash ;)
<TB|Vibe-X> achso ne alles klar
<sash_> ?
<TB|Vibe-X> hatte gelesen, du hättest nen problem :D sry
<sash_> Hab ich nicht :) Nacht zusammen
<TB|Vibe-X> gute nacht
<ziner> gn8
<Laridar> hab mal eine frage, wie kann ich bei unity grafikkartentreibereinstellungen von nvidia vornehmen?
<Fuchs> nvidia-settings, das ist unabhaengig von irgendwelchen Desktopumgebungen
<TB|Vibe-X> installier ich mir gleich eben, da ist im einstellungsbereich
<Laridar> seitdem ich den currenttreiber installiert hab, lässt sich über das normale menü nichts mehr einstellen
<TB|Vibe-X> da existiert ein nvidia "treibercenter"
<TB|Vibe-X> wo du einstellungen vornehmen kannst
<Fuchs> das duerfte, oh Wunder, nvidia-settings sein 
<Orcor> ne Frage wenn ich Docky nutzen will kann ich Unity irgend wie ausblenden oder so ?
<TB|Vibe-X> du meinst die bar? oder was genau
<TB|Vibe-X> kannst ja nicht "unity" ausblenden
<Orcor> weil wenn ich Docky nutzen will brauche ich unity nicht das meine ich 
<TB|Vibe-X> achso okay gerade geschaut was docky ist :D
<TB|Vibe-X> ja du kannst die linke bar verstecken moment
<Orcor> bevor ich Misst mache will hier nachfragen 
<Orcor> damit ich nicht nher Probleme habe
<TB|Vibe-X> müsste ich auch erst nachlesen ,sry
<Orcor> steht das irgend wo in wiki? wenn ja dann suche selber
<TB|Vibe-X> musst ja nur nach der option suchen, die starter bar zu entfernen bzw zu verstecken
<Orcor> wo finde ich das ?
<TB|Vibe-X> googeln
<TB|Vibe-X> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ubuntu-tweak-0-5-10-released-with-autohide-option-for-unity-launcher.html?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=ubuntu-tweak-0-5-10-released-with-autohide-option-for-unity-launcher
<shetlandpony> TB|Vibe-X's url: http://tinyurl.com/6hjjhav |   Ubuntu Tweak 0.5.10 released with autohide option for Unity Launcher | Ubuntu Geek
<TB|Vibe-X> ich schau nachher mal
<TB|Vibe-X> habs vor 5 minuten installiert
<Fuchs> aeh
<Fuchs> dafuer ein so schreckliches tool wie ubuntu-tweak zu nehmen, da wuerde ich abraten
<Fuchs> es gibt Einstellungen fuer den launcher in ccsm 
<Laridar> also die nvidia settings findet man nur über die suche im dash
<NTQ> Hi. Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich bei mir einstellen kann, dass USB-Festplatten nicht automatisch eingehängt werden?
<TB|Vibe-X> oder consolke ;)
<TB|Vibe-X> inner fstab kannste die UUID eintragen
<TB|Vibe-X> und sagst no auto mount oder os in der art, meine ich
<TB|Vibe-X> aber gibt sicher auch, falls du generell machen willst, auch ne option
<Laridar> den xchat finde ich auch nur über die suche :( muss ich in unity nach allen programmen die installiert sind erst suchen um sie zu öffnen?
<TB|Vibe-X> jep
<TB|Vibe-X> kannst aber links auch in die starter leiste ziehen
<Laridar> das ist ja wie in dos zeiten
<TB|Vibe-X> oder auf den desktop auch
<Fuchs> Laridar: Du kannst sie auch in den Launcher schieben, oder ein Tastenkuerzel festlegen
<Laridar> bei gnome gabs wenigstens die ganzen menüs oben wo immer alles drin war was es gibt
<TB|Vibe-X> vermisse ich auch bisschen, aber man kann ja im starter die dinge reinpacken
<subz3r0> Hi
<subz3r0> kann mir jemand verraten, wo ich in der 11.10 die schriftgrößen einstellen kann?
<mirja> hi das update auf oneiric lief bei meiner freundin schief
<mirja> der xserver startet nicht, ohne fehlermeldung, aber startx funktioniert einwandfrei
<mirja> welche paket soll ich neu konfigurieren ?
<Fuchs> subz3r0: beliebiges Programm um GTK+ Stile zu konfigurieren. Von dem von gnome3 (gnome-tweak-tool) bis etwas wie switch
<mirja> es kann sich doch nur um ein dpkg-reconfigure problem handeln
<NTQ> TB|Vibe-X: naja, ich suche eher die Option, die das allgemein macht, weil ich vorher nicht immer weiß welche UUID die Platten haben werden.
<TB|Vibe-X> jep dachte ich mir schon
<subz3r0> Fuchs, thx.
<mirja> bei mir stoppt der bootprozess mit checking battery status OK ohne xserver, ich kann aber startx einfach benutzen und scheinbar funzt da dann auch alles
<TB|Vibe-X> und dann ist der x server geladen?
<k1l> direkt startx soll man nicht benutzen, sondern über lightdm starten (oder halt früher gdm)
<TB|Vibe-X> so ich muss schlafen, in 4 stunden weieder ruas :/
<TB|Vibe-X> gute nacht :)
#ubuntu-de 2011-10-14
<C-A-M> beim upgrade auf 11.10 wird ja wie ich sehe evolution durch thunderbird ersetzt, werden dabei die einstellungen und mails übernommen ?
<C-A-M> oder ist es möglich eine sicherung von evolution in thunderbird zu übertragen?
<luchs> C-A-M: Glaube ich nicht, das es übernommen wird. Ich würde vom /home eine Sicherung machen und Thunderbird kann eventuell später importieren.
<C-A-M> aha, danke. wollt eigentlich auch bei evolution bleiben wenn es möglich ist
<luchs> C-A-M: hmm, dann eben später thunderbird deinstallieren und evolution installieren, das sollte dann wohl mit den alten mails zurecht kommen, hauptsache du sicherst das Verzeichnis, das wird schon irgentwie klappen.
<C-A-M> jop, so in etwa dacht ich mir das schon beinahe.
<C-A-M> die entwicklung von evolution wird ja denke ich mal weitergehen
<El_Presidente> morgen
<C-A-M> wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, beinhaltet /home alles nötige um ein restore zu ermöglichen ohne das ich nach dem wieder einspielen vom /home noch was nachträglich neu installieren muss
<C-A-M> moin
<El_Presidente> ich habe hier ein q67 mainboard das ich im uefi modus boote, nun habe ich ubuntu 11.10 server auf eine weitere platte installiert. das hat auch prima geklappt, was nicht klappt ist das booten von ubuntu. es startet immer win7, ich habe über das bootmenu (f10) ubuntu starten können und mit dem efibootmgr nachgeschaut wie die bootreihenfolge ist und dort ist "ubuntu" korrekt als standardboot eingetragen. was läuft hier schief?
<luchs> C-A-M: In deinem Falle interessiert ja nur erstmal das /home/.deine_mails, für ein komplettes restore auf das alte system gehört schon etwas mehr.
<C-A-M> dann wähle ich lieber die etwas mehr variante. bei meinem glück.....:)
<C-A-M> die mails an sich hab ich ja auch noch aufm server liegen da ich sie zur sicherheit nicht vom mailclienten löschen lasse
<C-A-M> werd nicht ganz schlau aus der backup wiki. bookmarks gesichert, evolution gesichert, synaptic/Paketliste gesichert. nun noch /etc und /home sichern und dann hab ich alles für eine komplette wiederherstellung ?
<C-A-M> moin bullgard4
<C-A-M> werd nicht ganz schlau aus der backup wiki. bookmarks gesichert, evolution gesichert, synaptic/Paketliste gesichert. nun noch /etc und /home sichern und dann hab ich alles für eine komplette wiederherstellung?
<MarkusH> C-A-M: wenn du /home komplett sicherst, also mit allen unterverzeichissen, dann brauchst du deine bookmarks und die daten aus evolution nicht extra speichern
<bullgard4> C-A-M: Welches Backup-Wiki meinst Du? Ich würde zuerst /home sichern und dann (wenn Dein Backup-Medium groß genug ist) /etc und /usr/local/. 
<C-A-M> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Datensicherung?redirect=no
<C-A-M> sichern möchte ich es auf ner externen 1tb platte
<bullgard4> C-A-M: Ja, dann nimm diese drei Verzeichnisse (zusammen mit ihren Unterverzeichnissen natürlich).
<C-A-M> versteckte dateien werden mitgesichert denke ich, oder?
<bullgard4> C-A-M: Ja, wenn Du die nicht extra ausschließt. Und ausschließen solltest Du sie nicht.
<C-A-M> ok, vielen Dank.
<bullgard4> Viel Spaß mit Ubuntu!
<C-A-M> das sichern vom /home (104gb)wird über usb wohl ne woche dauern
<bullgard4> nein
<C-A-M> den hab ich nun im november schon ein jahr ohne unterbrechung
<bullgard4> Du mußt ein Sicherungsprogramm wählen, das nur die Änderungen sichert. Ein gutes Sicherungsprogramm ist z. B. rsnapshot.
<C-A-M> jop da hab ich gerade die beschreibung offen
<C-A-M> die erste sicherung wird doch sicherlich komplett gemacht und brauch dann dementsprechend lange
<bullgard4> Ja. Das ist richtig.
<bullgard4> Aber auch das dauert nicht Tage. 
<C-A-M> bei 104gb aber länger als einen lieb ist bei usb 2.0
<bullgard4> In meiner Erinnerung dauert so etwas ca eine Stunde.
<C-A-M> na da bin ich mal gespannt
<Question> guten morgen. Gibt es eine möglichkeit sich seine Systemdaten anzuschauen übersichtlicherweise ? Ich habe da schon was bei ubuntuwiki was gesehen, was aber nicht funktioniert hat. 
<Question> nicht alle aufeinmal :D 
<koegs> Question: 1. Geduld, 2. http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Systeminformationen_ermitteln
<bullgard4> '~$ ping jabber.ccc.de' klappt. Warum meldet Pidgin: "Verfügbar - Warte auf Netz" und füllt nicht die Buddy-Liste?
<taleon> Moin.
<joschi> bullgard4: weil ein ICMP echo reply nicht bedeutet, dass auch nur irgendein dienst auf dem system funktioniert
<bullgard4> joschi: "Irgendein" Dienst funktioniert auf meinem System. Zumindest  Lightdm. --  Deine Antwort scheint mir an meiner Frage vorbeizugehen.
<joschi> bullgard4: auf jabber.ccc.de natürlich…
<bullgard4> joschi: Ah, nun verstanden.
<IchGucksLive> Morgen hat youtube dem linuxdownloader youtube-dl einein riegel vorgeschoben 
<IchGucksLive> ERROR: format not available for video  
<IchGucksLive> gimp incscape tut -> youtube-dl http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wI7uj-6KgyE
<shetlandpony> IchGucksLive's youtube link:  Open Source CNC Toolpathing Workflow - YouTube 
<sash_> IchGucksLive: Ja, Ubuntu hat den nicht wirklich aktuell. Das passiert immer wieder und eigentlich ist Aufgabe des Maintainers, dann zu updaten. Welche Version hast du denn (youtube-dl --version) und um welches Video gehts?
<IchGucksLive> Früher war das video immer im ./tmp verzeichniss und man konnte das einfach kopieren 
<IchGucksLive> 2010.04.04  ich glaub die is uralt 
<sash_> Nee, das ist eigentlich immer in dem Verzeichnis, in dem youtube-dl aufgerufen wird.
<sash_> IchGucksLive: Allerdings, das ist sie. Hol dir von hier (http://rg3.github.com/youtube-dl/download.html) die aktuellste und pack sie dir selber irgendwohin, was in deinem $PATH ist. Dann kannst du die ubuntu-Version auch aktualisieren.
<IchGucksLive> das viseo wir überhaupt nicht runtergeladen 
<sash_> Und/oder schreib nen Bugreport aufs Launchpad.
<IchGucksLive> ok
<sash_> IchGucksLive: Oder du holst dir das PPA des Debian-youtube-dl-Maintainers ins System. Ist vielleicht ein bisschen komfortabler (wobei der manuelle Download etwa alle 6-10 Wochen einmal gemacht werden muss).
<sash_> IchGucksLive: Ach ja, das wäre dann hier.
<sash_> -.- https://launchpad.net/~rbrito/+archive/youtube-dl
<IchGucksLive> danke
<deem> erstellt mein rechner unabhängig vom browser eine eigene domainauflösung?
<sash_> deem: Was genau ist dein Problem?
<jokrebel> Morgen
<IchGucksLive> sash_: welche endung gat diese datei die ich runterladen sollte von git ist das eine sh 
<sash_> Ehm… Nee…
<IchGucksLive> diesen ppa fine ich auch nicht
<sash_> IchGucksLive: https://github.com/rg3/youtube-dl/raw/2011.09.30/youtube-dl
<IchGucksLive>  die habe ich aber  speichern unter /usr/local/bin als was
<sash_> Einfach so.
<sash_> Das ist ein python-Skript. Einfach als "youtube-dl" speichern und danach noch sichergehen, dass die ausführbar ist. (chmod 755 oder so eben).
<IchGucksLive> ok
<IchGucksLive> der ordner /usr/local/bin ist sicherlich schreibgeschützt oder 
<sash_> IchGucksLive: Davon abgesehen, dass ich es eigentlich für unnötig finde, weiß ich nicht, was es hier https://launchpad.net/~rbrito/+archive/youtube-dl "nicht zu finden" gibt.
<sash_> IchGucksLive: Ja, das musst du mit sudo machen.
<IchGucksLive> Danke 
<IchGucksLive> PPa is besser 
<deem> sash_: mein rechner zu hause löst meine domain zum richtigen server auf. der rechner hier auf der arbeit löst noch auf den alten server auf
<sash_> Vielleicht nutzt du auf der Arbeit nen dort stehenden DNS-Server, der nur langsam (eventuell sogar fehlerhaft langsam) DNS updated?
<deem> möglich. wir haben hier erm.. 6 dns server oder so
<mcore> moi moin, wollte grad ein at-get dist-upgrade von 11.04 auf 11.10 durchführen, aber es sagt mir, dass 0 zu aktualisierende pakete vorhanden sind, wie führe ich das richtig über die konsole aus? mir steht grad nur ssh zur verfügung
<LetoThe2nd> ,upgrade? mcore, kurz lesen, und dann verstehen
<shetlandpony> mcore, kurz lesen, und dann verstehen, Upgrade ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Upgrade - Weitere Infos im query ...
<LetoThe2nd> mcore: *hint* apt-get dist-upgrade macht _nicht_ das, was du glaubst.
<sash_> deem: Ja, da würd ich ansetzen.
<IchGucksLive> sash_: die ppa konnte das video nicht laden die neue 2011.09.30 hats dann getan !
<geser> deem: wann wurde die IP deines Servers umgestellt? und wie lang ist die TTL für deine Domain?
<dadrc> deem, nslookup nimmt auch 'nen Server zum Anfragen als Parameter. Einfach mal auf der Arbeit mit 'nem anderen DNS-Server probieren
<deem> geser: bitte was?
<LetoThe2nd> mcore: sorry, hab dir den falschen link gegeben: schaue lieber hier: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OneiricUpgrades
<sash_> IchGucksLive: Ja, der Kerl schrieb ja, dass er _versucht_, das aktuell zu halten. Eventuell hat er dann doch den Spaß verloren. Bei der Version vom Entwickler kannst du sicher sein, dass der am Schnellsten updated.
<IchGucksLive> ok für mich ist das nun erledigt B) Danke 
<sash_> Bidde.
<geser> in der Konfiguration eines DNS-Servers läßt sich festlegen, wie lange die Ergebnisse einer Anfrage zu speichern sind. Wenn du nun die IP für deine Domain änderst, kann es sein dass ein DNS-Server kurz vorher den Namen aufgelöst hat und die alte IP zwischengespeichert hat während ein andere die Domain kurz nach deiner Änderung der IP abgefragt hat und bereits die neue IP zwischengespeichert hat
<IchGucksLive> https://github.com/rg3/youtube-dl Hab ich geloggt da sollte die aktuellste sein !
<mcore> danke für den link, nun weiß ich, was ich zu tun habe...
<deem> geser: das ist mir schon klar. keine anhung wie lange die sowas speichern
<deem> 48 stunden?
<geser> gut möglich
<sash_> Geht auch noch viiiiiel länger. https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/de/wiki/DNS-Caching , deem.
<deem> schön... kein einziger dns ist da....
<deem> +admin
<deem> dann werd ich wohl bis montag warten müssen, bzw das dann nicht von zu hause aus erledigen können
<sash_> DNS-Admin ist, glaube ich, der langweiligste Job, den ich mir vorstellen kann.
<geser> deem: wenn ich mich nicht gerade täusche, dann zeigt "dig" auch den TTL-Wert an
<LetoThe2nd> sash_: nur wenn DNS für Domain Name Service steht und nicht für DesoxyribnoNucleinSäure ... bei letzterem stell ich mir das ziemlich cool vor ;-)
<LetoThe2nd> *SCNR* <OT/>
<deem> geser: wo dort?
<geser> deem: z.b. dig google.de => google.de.              284     IN      A       74.125.39.105
<geser> die 284 ist die TTL in Sekunden
<geser> wie wiederholten Aufrufen solltest du sehe, wie die runtergezählt wird
<deem> ok. dann dauert es noch 3,8 stunden bis es refreshed wird
<deem> dann sollte das aber seit gestern mind schon 12 mal refreshed worden sein
<geser> das ist die Rest TTL bis zum nächsten Refreh
<geser> Refresh
<deem> toll... jetzt kann ich natürlich meinen mailserver nicht fixen und krieg das ganze we kein mails. traumhaft
<dadrc> Klingt doch nach 'nem entspannten Wochenende
<deem> kann ich meinem rechner irgendwie manuell sagen, dass er eine bestimmte domain zu einer von mir vorgegebenen ip adresse auflöst?
<dadrc> ja
<deem> mit route?
<geser> ja, in /etc/hosts eintragen
<dadrc> oder /etc/hosts
<deem> ah.. warum bin ich da nicht selbst drauf gekommen? m/
<geser> vergiss nur nicht, dass du dort einen Eintrag gemacht hast
<dadrc> Sowas zu debuggen macht Spaß :>
<deem> ok. das scheint nicht zu klappen. mein apache sagt jetzt, dass ich keinen zugriff auf das verzeichnis habe, aber da liegt ja was.
<deem> ok. ich bin doof. https vergessen :D
<halim_61> Servus, wie bekomme ich bei ubuntu 11.10 einen größeren Mauszeiger eingestellt? Was ich gefunden habe ist: Pixelgröße anpassen bringt keine  Änderung. Einen anderen Zeiger zu wählen hat gar keinen effekt. 
<halim_61> ach ja: klassischer desktop und compiz deinstalliert
<halim_61> anders: verwende klassischen Desktop und kein compiz!
<jokrebel> halim_61: Also _nicht_ Unity 2D?
<halim_61> jokrebel gnome klassisch (no effects)
<dc5ala> halim_61, vielleicht schaust du mal, ob du ein passendes Maus-Thema findest, z.B. bei http://gnome-look.org
<halim_61> das dumme ist ja, die änderung der vorhandenen themnes bringt keine änderung.
<halim_61> sorry die größe läßt sich nicht äändern der thema schon.
<halim_61> das thema :-).
<halim_61> bei ubuntu 11.04 ließ sich die größe des zeigers einzeln einstellen.
<dc5ala> halim_61, find hier auch keine Einstellung dazu =/
* jokrebel changed the topic of #ubuntu-de to: Der deutschsprachige Support-Channel von Ubuntu | Channelregeln: http://tinyurl.com/Channelregeln | Paste: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ | Wiki: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de | CoC: http://tinyurl.com/u-coc-de | Offtopic: #ubuntu-de-offtopic | Ubuntu 11.10 (oneiric ocelot) ist draussen: http://tinyurl.com/6joc9po | Download: http://www.ubuntu.com/
<shetlandpony> jokrebel, you are not an valid operator for #ubuntu-de. Please don't change the Topic here!
* LetoThe2nd changed the topic of #ubuntu-de to: Der deutschsprachige Support-Channel von Ubuntu |         fecub       Channelregeln: http://tinyurl.com/Channelregeln | Paste: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ | Wiki:          fif0        http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de | CoC: http://tinyurl.com/u-coc-de | Offtopic: #ubuntu-de-offtopic |        fipu
<shetlandpony> LetoThe2nd, you are not an valid operator for #ubuntu-de. Please don't change the Topic here!
<LetoThe2nd>  Ubuntu 11.10 (oneiric oceot) ist draussen: http://tinyurl.com/6joc9po | Download:                      flipp       http://www.ubuntu.com//topic
<shetlandpony> LetoThe2nd's tiny url: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2011-October/000153.html
<LetoThe2nd> komischkomisch.
<jokrebel> Hat schon jemand brauchbaren Ersatz für Panel-Applets in Unity? Find mein Panel so leer und vermisse (unter anderem) den Systemmonitor.
* LetoThe2nd changed the topic of #ubuntu-de to: Der deutschsprachige Support-Channel von Ubuntu | Channelregeln: http://tinyurl.com/Channelregeln | Paste: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ | Wiki: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de | CoC: http://tinyurl.com/u-coc-de | Offtopic: #ubuntu-de-offtopic | Ubuntu 11.10 (oneiric ocelot) ist draussen: http://tinyurl.com/6joc9po | Download:http://www.ubuntu.com/
<shetlandpony> LetoThe2nd, you are not an valid operator for #ubuntu-de. Please don't change the Topic here!
* koegs changed the topic of #ubuntu-de to: Der deutschsprachige Support-Channel von Ubuntu | Channelregeln: http://tinyurl.com/Channelregeln | Paste: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ | Wiki: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de | CoC: http://tinyurl.com/u-coc-de | Offtopic: #ubuntu-de-offtopic | Ubuntu 11.10 (oneiric ocelot) ist draussen: http://tinyurl.com/6joc9po | Download: http://www.ubuntu.com/
<shetlandpony> koegs, you are not an valid operator for #ubuntu-de. Please don't change the Topic here!
<dc5ala> pöses pony!
<koegs> bisschen stur heute
<_pingu> Ich suche nen simplen kalender zum eintragen von terminen. eine erinnerungsfunktion wär nett. nutze thunderbird als mailprogramm.
<_pingu> betr-system ist ubuntu 10.04
<dadrc> lightning
<dadrc> ist ein thunderbird-plugin
<jokrebel> _pingu: Evolution ist doch da schon drauf
<_pingu> jokrebel: kenn ich. hatte bei 2 anläufen probleme damit. kennt jemand was alternatives?
<_pingu> oder hat evolution nen kalender den man separat starten kann. hab nur das mailprogramm getestet
<k1l> nicht für thunderbird. als ich nutze lighntning um den google kalender zu managen und das klappt so wie es soll
<k1l> _pingu: klick mal auf die uhr
<_pingu> k1l: dann öffnet sich nen netter kalender. und? ich seh nicht wie man da termine eintragen kann
<jokrebel> _pingu: Hier läuft Evolution (auch 10.04er Ubuntu) einwandfrei als Kalender (mit syncronisieren). Für Mails nutz ich Thunderbird. Mit Lightning war _ich_ nicht zufrieden.
<k1l> _pingu: dann klick mal in den kalender
<_pingu> k1l: hab ich schon. da tut sich nix
<k1l> _pingu: ok, wenn du lightning nicht magst, den eingebauten evolution nicht willst, dann kann ich dir auch nicht helfen
<LetoThe2nd> cal | lpr
<Raydiation> kann ich irgendwie festellen ob unity2d läuft?
<Raydiation> habs hier in vbox
<_pingu> k1l: ich kenne lightning nicht. les mich erstmal ein. danke.
<Raydiation> window tiling scheint ned zu gehen
<_pingu> k1l: viel. hab ich einfach in den falschen kalender geklickt.
<geser> Raydiation: schau ob bei dir ein paar Prozess mit unity-2d im Namen laufen
<geser> jokrebel: Systemmonitor wie in "indicator-multiload - Graphical system load indicator for CPU, ram, etc."?
<Raydiation> geser: danke, jo 2d is am laufen
<Raydiation> vbox unterstützt unity 3d ned nehm ich mal an
<jokrebel> geser: Hört sich gut an.
<_pingu> Hab gerad gelesen das lightning ein add on für thunderbird ist. das ist nicht in kpackagekit und ein menü im thunderbird seh ich nicht. wie fügt man es hinzu?
<k1l> also nutzt du kde?
<k1l> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Thunderbird/Lightning  
<Saalko> Hi, bin gestern auf Ubuntu 10.10 umgestiegen (von 10.04) dann ging heute das Netzwerk nicht mehr, habe fehlerhafte paketquellen repariert. Und nun kann ich nur noch eine Auflösung von 800*600 nutzen. Andere größen sind nicht auswählbar, wie bekomme ich wieder die Auflösung von 1024*600 (normale Auflösung für mein Netbook)
<Saalko> Achja, die "schlechte" Auflösung funktionierte mit 10.10 schon, nur nach der Paketreparatur, wurde es auf 800*600 heruntergeregelt.
<_pingu> danke
<k1l> Saalko: welche graka? welcher treiber? wird unity benutzt?
<Saalko> graka onboard (also keine), treiber das was von Ubunut geliefert wird. Unity? (wo finde ich die Befehle um sie in die Konsole zu tippen?)
<jokrebel> Saalko: 10.10 oder vielleicht 11.10?
<Saalko> müsste 11.10 sein. sry
<_pingu> k1l: ja, sorry. nutze hier kubuntu 10.04. arbeite auf vielen rechnern...
<Saalko> np
<_pingu> http://releases.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/calendar/lightning/releases/1.0b2/contrib/linux-x86_64/  liefert mir: Lightning 1.0b2 konnte nicht installiert werden, da es nicht kompatibel mit Firefox 3.6.23 ist.
<shetlandpony> _pingu's url: http://tinyurl.com/25d4tkp | Index of /pub/mozilla.org/calendar/lightning/releases/1.0b2/contrib/linux-x86_64
<_pingu> von einer best. Firefox version stand da nix: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ThunderbirdLightning#Lightning_for_Thunderbird_3.1
<shetlandpony> _pingu's url: http://tinyurl.com/3jkszwv | ThunderbirdLightning - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<k1l> _pingu: nich auf die datei klicken. du musst sie in thunderbird auswählen
<k1l> _pingu: firefox und thunderbird nutzen die selben dateien für addons. nur automatisch geht es bei firefox. bei thunderbird musst du es per hand einlesen
<_pingu> k1l: danke
<k1l> _pingu: das steht aber auch alles in dem wiki link. vlt holst du dir noch nen kaffe und liest dann nochmal weiter
<jokrebel> geser: Super. Danke - Das _ist_ der ehemalige Systemmonitor.
<_pingu> k1l: (-:
<disse> kurze Frage: Kann man unter ner Desktop install das Home Verzeichnis verschlüsseln?
<dadrc> Ja, Installer sollte 'ne Option dafür haben
<disse> oke, dat gugg ich mal
<disse> ich freu mich darauf, dass endlich meine usb 3 hubs funzen
<disse> bis ich rausgefunden hab, woran des liegt, dass meine usb 3 Platte nicht funzt.... Und dann war auch noch das Netzteil hinüber
<disse> hat jemand von euch das neue schon drauf?
<jokrebel> ,ot? disse
<shetlandpony> disse: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<disse> sry
<Saalko> Wo finde ich ein paar Informationen über Ubuntu? also meine Version und meine hardware?
<LetoThe2nd> Saalko: lsb_release -a, lshw, lspci, lsusb z.b.
<k1l> Saalko: "lsb_release -a" im terminal sagt die version. und "sudo lshw" zeigt die hardware
<Saalko> Ah dake, okay bis gleich
<Robert-o> Hallo
<Robert-o> ich hbae kubutu upgrade auf 11.10
<Robert-o> jetzt kann ich kmail nicht mehr starten
<Robert-o>  kmail2(6581)/libakonadi Akonadi::SpecialCollectionsRequestJob::slotResult: Failed SpecialCollectionsRequestJob::slotResult "Unbekannter Fehler. (Fehler beim Einholen der Ressourcen-Sammlung.)" 
<Robert-o> bekomme das als fehler meldung
<LetoThe2nd> Robert-o: warst du gestern schon mal da?
<Robert-o> nein
<Robert-o> hab das gerade erst geupdatet
<Robert-o> sudo kmail klappt also root kann ich ihn starten
<tokam> ich nutze unbutu classic, bei 11.10 wird es schheinbar nicht unterstützt. ich hab nun gnome-session-fallback und gnome-panel mit apt-get installiert
<tokam> problem: das menü system fehlt 
<LetoThe2nd> Robert-o: naja, dann hast du jetzt ohnehin ne prima chance dass du die rechte in den kmail einstellungen demoliert hast dank sudo.
<tokam> was muss ich machen um wieder ein gewohntes vernünftiges gnome classic zu bekommen?
<LetoThe2nd> wir hatten gestern abend auch was mit kmail, aber ich weiss nicht mehr was genau und obs gelöst wurde.
<Robert-o> und wie komme ich bei meinem Problem weiter?
<Robert-o> das ich das nicht mehr starten kann
<Robert-o> apt-get remove kmail* und wieder install hat geklappt
<Robert-o> trosdem danke
<LetoThe2nd> watn held.
<Saalko> Nochmal, bin gestern von Ubuntu 11.04 auf 11.10 umgestiegen, bei der installation gab es ein paar Probleme und ich musste Paketquellen reparieren. Seitdem geht es größtenteils, nur lässt sich die Bildschirmauflösung nicht mehr auf 1024*600 (Standard für mein Netbook) umstellen. Ich kann nur noch 800*600 auswählen. Kann mir da emand helfen? Ich habe eine On-board Grafik, die 1024*600 definitiv unterstützt.
<jokrebel> Wie/Wo bekomm ich nochmal den Key für ein PPA her?
<nor42> apt-key adv --keyserver gpg-keyserver.de --recv-keys [KEY-ID]
<nor42> da sollten die meistens drin sein
<nor42> ansonsten nen anderen keyserver eintragen
<LetoThe2nd> jokrebel: abgesehen davon, mein tante google z.b. http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2009/05/14/add-ppa-key-to-your-apt-keyring/
<jokrebel> LetoThe2nd: jaja - is ja gut…
<LetoThe2nd> jokrebel: ;)
<ring0> steh grad aufm schlauch, wie bekomme ich die dns von einer mir bekannten ip? andersrum mit dig, ja, aber umgekehrt?
<LetoThe2nd> ring0: du meinst den domain name?
<ring0> LetoThe2nd, ja
<LetoThe2nd> ring0: imho niemals zuverlässig, weil ja mehrere dn auf eine ip zeigen können, abhängig vom "blickwinkel"
<ring0> LetoThe2nd, ok, leuchtet ein. aber ein blickwinkel sollte doch abfragbar sein oder irre ich?
<LetoThe2nd> ring0: ja. siehe http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reverse_DNS
<nor42> dig -x
<nor42> dig -x [ip]
<joschi> ring0: du kannst einen PTR resource record bekommen. aber du willst ja anscheinend alle domain/host namen wissen, welche die IP-Adresse als A resource record haben, oder?
<ring0> joschi, der ptr resource record reicht schon zum glück
<ring0> nor42, merci
<tokam> wieso ist bei unbuntu classic das system menü weg bei 11.10 
<LetoThe2nd> tokam: weils kein gnome2 mehr ist, sondern nur eine art gnome3 im gnome2-gewand
<tokam> ok, nur wo kann ich nun diese dinge einstellen?
<LetoThe2nd> tokam: die meisten mit klilck auf deinen benutzernamen rechts oben -> einstellungen.
<tokam> wieso kann man die useability nicht einfach gleich lassen, ich sehe die verbesserung noch nicht
<tokam> danke
<tokam> und die anderen?
<LetoThe2nd> tokam: viele weiter sind quasi wieder nochmale programme geworden, wie gparted z.b. .. und bei manchen weiss ichs einfach noch nicht ;-)
<tokam> ok
<tokam> danke
 * jokrebel hat sich aus diesem Grund inzwischen zu Unity umentschieden. </OT>
 * nor42 nutzt gar kein Gnome.. </OT>
<xharx> ich möchte mein system neu aufsetzen und das userverzeichnis, das ich mit rsync gesichert habe, zurückschreiben. wie gehe ich dabei vor?
<nor42> haste es auf ne externe platte gesichert?
<xharx> ja
<nor42> dann setzt neu auf und synce es wieder zurück
<nor42> für nächste mal kannste ja gleich ne getrennte /home nehmen
<xharx> also einen benutzer anlegen im neuen system und einfach drüber zurücksichern?
<nor42> worauf haste denn ge-rsynct?
<nor42> sowas ext artiges oder ntfs oder sowas?
<xharx> ext3 oder 4
<nor42> dann musste ggf die dateirechte noch mit chown anpassen
<nor42> aber ansonsten genau so, ja
<xharx> ok...
<xharx> dann lese ich mal chown
<nor42> pass auf, dass du keine configfiles überschreibst.. aber ansich sollte da nix wichtiges liegen im neu aufgesetzten system
<xharx> ok
<k1l> nunatak: das paket ist in kubuntu oder ubuntu gleich
<xharx> hatte beim updaten auf 11.10 stromausfall und jetzt scheinen ein paar Sachen nicht mehr richtig zu laufen
<xharx> zum glück bin ich danach noch in mein verschlüsseltes home reingekommen...
<nor42> ist das ne extra partition?
<nunatak> k1l: ah ok, dann also doch nicht OT. ich hatte es als weiches topic in OT insortiert. ich fragte, weil ich mir mal auf mein damaliges ubuntu 9.10 zusätzlich die kde-umgebung installiert hatte, damit aber einige probleme hatte.
<malformed> moin moin
<nunatak> k1l: will halt dann 2 benutzerprofile haben. eins mit kde und eins mit gnome shell. und da ich ohnehin bei anwendungen oft die kde-varianten besser fand (choqok, pidgin, amarok) wollt ich mal den weg über kubuntu gehen.
<malformed> wie kann ich denn das dist-upgrade von 11.04 auf 11.10 initialisieren, wenn es weder über kpackagekit noch über apt-get update & apt-get dist-upgrade angeboten wird? Den inweis für das upgrade gestern hatte ich wegen instabilem w-lan weggeklickt?
<nunatak> pidgin ist glaub ich gar nicht KDE ;)
<nor42> malformed: trag die neuen quellen in die sources.list ein
<k1l> nunatak: du kannst einfach in lightdm auswählen ob du kde oder was auch immer starten willst.
<malformed> nor42: davon wird aber im wiki abgeraten?
<k1l> ,oneiric upgrade? malformed 
<shetlandpony> malformed: Hier eine Anleitung zum Upgraden auf Oneiric: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OneiricUpgrades
<k1l> nor42: das sollte man eben nicht machen
<nor42> k1l: achso? ich bin debianer, ich  mach das immer so :P
<nunatak> k1l: ja das weiß ich. hatte ich eben nur gefragt ob es eventuell komplikationen geben könnte. die bei einer ubuntu mit unity installation nicht gegeben sind.
<malformed> thx., werde es mal damit probieren, habs beim scrooglen nicht gefunden
<k1l> nor42: yep. aber das ist nicht mehr ganz so debian bei ubuntu
<k1l> nunatak: ich kann nicht für alle zig eventualitäten sprechen. aber wenn du das paket mit seinen abhängigkeiten installierst zieht er diese ja von den servern nach und das sollte von beiden richtungen aus die gleichen sein
<malformed> mist, genau so geht es natürlich nicht, keine ahnung warum - die updates werden mir einfach nicht angeboten :/
<k1l> malformed: dist-upgrade ist auch nicht das upgrade zu oneiric
<malformed> oops =-O
<malformed> aber es muss doch nen weg geben, das zu initialiseren? Wieso bietet der kpackagekit das nicht an?
<k1l> k.a. hast du die hier befolgt? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OneiricUpgrades/Kubuntu
<malformed> jipp
<malformed> das problem ist, ich habe "Click on the upgrade notification "Start upgrade now" " gestern wegeklickt und ich bekomme den hinweis auch mit kpk nicht wieder …
<k1l> malformed: du kannst auch per konsole mit "do-release-upgrade" auf oneiric wechseln
<k1l> bei kde kenn ich mich nciht aus, warum da was wie wo angezeigt wird
<malformed> k1l: Danke, das war das ,was mir gefehlt hatte =) - theoretisch, leider bekomme ich ein "Checking for a new ubuntu release
<malformed> No new release found"
<noxs> tach zusammen
<k1l> malformed: dann gehst du nochmal die anleitung durch (nicht die kde anleitung mit bildern für die kde nutzer) und stellst dein release auf normal releases ein
<k1l> oder nopaste mal die /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades 
<malformed> steht auf normal :( nopaste: http://nopaste.info/a8a78be196.html
<noxs> kann  mir hier jemand helfen? nach einem upgrade von 10.04lts zu 10.10 um dann bei 11.04 zu landen, ruckelt plötzlich meine usb maus bzw. der mauszeiger am notebook abartig, während der mauszeiger bei benutzung des touchpads ganz normal arbeitet. dies trifft bei allen mäusen zu, die ich hier verfügbar habe (optisch). ist hier auch evtl. der fehler zu suchen? wobei ich bisher immer davon ausging, dass nur die maus
<noxs>  selbst die optik ansteuert
<k1l> malformed: nopaste mal nen "lsb_release -a"
<malformed> k1l: http://nopaste.info/c8f5717090.html
<malformed> ich hatte auch schonmal neu gestartet und es ohne xserver versucht, hat nichts gebracht
<crushpest> hi, hab mir einen hp 635 laptop gekauft und ubuntu installiert. hab jedoch noch ein paar probs mit der hardware.
<topi1> hallo
<crushpest> also das erste ist das kein sound geht
<topi1> kann ich in ubuntu ein screenshot nur von dem aktiven fenster machen?
<joschi> topi1: ja. mit gimp oder ksnapshot wüsste ich das aus dem kopf. bei gnome kann ich nicht helfen
<crushpest> Zeus:~$ lspci | grep -i audio
<crushpest> 00:01.1 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc Device 1314
<crushpest> 00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA) (rev 40)
<geser> topi1: ja, Alt+PrtScreen (Druck; oder wie auch die Taste auf deiner Tastatur beschriftet sein mag)
<noxs> topi1, ALT+DRUCK
<beaver74> topi1, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Bildschirmfotos
<topi1> ah thx
<Minipluto> gibts in 11.10 noch sowas in der Art wie die Darstellungsoptionen, wo man global die Größen der Schriften einstellen konnte? Habe nur das Teil bei Barrierefreiheit gefunden aber klein ist mir zu klein und das nächstgrößere ist mir zu groß…
<Minipluto> Konsolenkommando tuts auch :D
<LetoThe2nd> Minipluto: gnome-tweak-tool... ansonsten gibts irgendwo im dconf was musst aber googlen.
<crushpest> ?
<Minipluto> LetoThe2nd: ah danke, darüber hatte ich neulich einen Beitrag auf omgubuntu gelesen aber den hatte ich nicht mehr gefunden, weil ich den Namen des Tools vergessen hatte (auch wenns einfach ist -.-)
<LetoThe2nd> Minipluto: np
<zeitsofa> ich möchte gern ssh-keys einsetzen. kann ich verhindern das jemand sshkeys OHNE passphrase anlegt? oder sshd sagen erlaub nur keys mit phrase?
<geser> ich glaube nicht, der sshd sieht nicht ob der private key mit einem Passwort gesichert ist oder nicht
<zeitsofa> ja ich denke auch das das auf sshd ebene nicht geht. aber ssh-keygen wäre da der ansatz.
<noxs> könnte das usb-ruckel-maus problem ggf. mit dem xserver, ergo grafikkartentreiber zusammenhängen?
<Heart|> hi
<crushpest> brauch hilfe mit meinem sound
<crushpest> hab ubuntu 10.04 installiert und es geht kein sound auf den boxen
<Heart|> 10.04?!
<dc5ala> crushpest, schau mal nach, ob der Ton im Mischer abgeschaltet ist, das hat ich schon öfters gesehen
<dc5ala> crushpest, also stumm geschaltet
<k1l> ,soundprobleme? crushpest 
<shetlandpony> crushpest, Soundprobleme ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Soundprobleme - Weitere Infos im query ...
<Heart|> für einen älteren laptop (1.8ghz, 1gb ram) ist ubuntu too much oder? eher x/l-ubuntu nehmen?
<Heart|> 11.10 version meine ich.... 
<dc5ala> Heart|, Speicher ist da eher ein Thema, aber bei 1GB bist gut dabei
<Heart|> also könnte ich durchaus ubuntu mit der 2d-unity mal testen?
<nunatak> machen sich synaptic und moun gegenseitig konflikte?
<jokrebel_> Heart|: Wird schon einigermaßen laufen. Habs gestern auch auf nen 1,7GHz upgegraded.
<dc5ala> Heart|, nur Mut! :)
<ulrich> Guten Tag zusammen!
<Heart|> es soll aber nicht nur laufen, sondern annährend so "rennen" wie lxde mint 11 ;)
<k1l> nunatak: synaptic und mount?
<zeitsofa> Heart|: das das so rennt mag ich bezweifeln.
<Heart|> also ist die 2d unity schon noch um längen speicherhungriger wie xcfe/lxde?
<ulrich> mache zur Zeit mit "rsync -avh --delete /home /media/..." regelmäßige Datensicherungen meines Home-Verzeichnisses auf eine USB-Festplatte. Möchte die Daten in Zukunft verschlüsseln, damit Datendiebstahl ausgeschlossen ist. Geht das? Wie?
<nunatak> die paketverwaltung von kde?
<nunatak> moun heißt das teil doch. habs auch erst eben kennengelernt, als ich synaptic suchte und nicht fand
<jokrebel> Heart|: Probiers aus und komm bei Problemen wieder. Diskussionen sind hier eigentlich OT
<k1l> nunatak: generell empfielt es sich eines von den vielen zu nutzen. mischmasch kann in konflikten enden
<nunatak> jokrebel: mist, bin ich doch wieder im falschen channel. passiert mir ständig. ;)
<dc5ala> ulrich, schau dir mal Truecrypt an, ob das was für dich ist
<zeitsofa> ,luks? ulrich 
<shetlandpony> ulrich, luks ist das "linux unified key setup", ein Standardverfahren zur Festplattenverschluesselung: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/LUKS
<zeitsofa> ,truecrypt? ulrich 
<shetlandpony> ulrich, TrueCrypt ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/TrueCrypt - Weitere Infos im query ...
<zeitsofa> da werden sie geholfen ulrich :)
<ulrich> Danke erst mal, da habe ich ja was zum Studieren...
<zeitsofa> :) np u are welcome
<andy> join #ubuntu-release-party
<whoever_> hallo zusammen. Ich bin seit der Beta 2 auf 11.10 umgestiegen, und habe nun zwei mal meine Unity-Oberfläche abgeschossen. Und zwar habe ich den compizconfig-settings-manager installiert, sobald ich in diesem auf "Einstellungen" klicke, ist die Oberfläche weg. Ich kann aber bei Google nichts finden.
<ppq> andy: da kommst du etwas spät ;)
<whoever_> Ich habe bereits versucht dpkg-reconfigure compiz und dpkg-reconfigure unity  auszuführen - ohne erfolg
<ppq> whoever_: wirf doch mal nach einem absturz einen blick in deine ~/.xsession-errors
<ppq> um uns die zu zeigen: am besten in einen pastebin packen
<andy> Hi, jep. Party ist schon wieder vorbei ;) Hatte dort gestern vorbei geschaut...
<whoever_> ppq, also unity ist danach komplett weg - auch nach dem neustart. ich habe es hierhin kopiert: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/403402/
<whoever_> und es betrifft nur unity 3d - unity 2d funktioniert
<locodir-user> dasselbige prob hatte ich auch
<whoever_> locodir-user, das selbe wie ich, oder ein anderes? und wie hast du es gelöst?
<gilbster> hallo, habe gerade 11.10 auf meinem netbook installiert, mit verschlüsseltem lvm, und mir wird angezeigt das gerät für funknetzwerke wird nicht verwaltet.
<gilbster> jemand ne idee wie ich das gelöst kriege?
<locodir-user> ich hab da mal eine frage: wenn ich eine aktuellere version einer anwendung, z.B. Seamonkey, direkt aus dem internet runterlade in den download ordner und dort entpacke, dann muss ich das ja ins anwendungsmenü hineinbekommen. wie geht das bei unity  11.10 ? 
<sash_> deb draus machen und nicht an der Paketverwaltung vorbei installieren.
<Guadian> irgendwie finde ich den nautilus in unity so farblos, die ordneransicht ist lediglich schwarz/weiß, kann man da was machen?
<locodir-user> es ist ja ein tar paket das man entpacken muss ... wie soll man eine einzelne datei in die paketverwaltung bekommen , ich kenne kein repro von seamonkey das man in die paketverwaltung setzen kann
<locodir-user> bei gnome2 konnte man unter dem menü anwendungen was finden um den pfad dort einzutragen und dann den button zu erstellen zum downloadordner das geht bei unity gar nicht mehr 
<locodir-user> das ist nun für mich ein problem 
<locodir-user> ich weiss nicht wie das bei unitiy geht 
<steffen> du musst eine .desktop datei erstellen und irgendwo hin kopieren
<steffen> google mal danach
<Guadian> starten sich programme die im starter sind automatisch? oder sind das lediglich verknüpfungen?
<dkron> Wie lässt sich der Suchbegriff für Anwendungen, die man über die Dash sucht, ändern?
<dkron> Gerade wenn man fragt, findet man die Lösung. Über share/applications/...
<dAnjou> Guadian: was für starter?
<dAnjou> im panel?
<Guadian> ja die linke leiste da
<dAnjou> Guadian: das sind nur verknüpfungen, kein autostart
<dAnjou> dafür gibts dann "Startprogramme" .. über die dash suchbar?
<dAnjou> sollte, sofern sie den namen nicht geändert haben
<Guadian> dAbjou: ok, kann man verknüpfungen auch auf dem desktop selbst haben?
<Guadian> dAnjou
<dAnjou> Guadian: was hastn da? sowohl gnome 3 als auch unity haben links ne leiste
<jokrebel> dAnjou: Guadian: Startprogramme befindet sich jetzt rechts oben, wo man auch zum "herunterfahren" kommt.
<crapman> wo findet man denn jetzt die einstellungen zur darstellung?
<dAnjou> ok, ich muss mich wohl raushalten .. immer noch gnome 2 auf natty hier
<Guadian> ich hab unity und es ist noch alles etwas ungewohnt
<crapman> also zum erscheinungsbild meinte ich
<Guadian> da hat man links eine vollbepackte starterleiste, aber auf dem leeren großen desktop selbst kann man keine verknüpfungen ablegen
<dc5ala> Guadian, die icons kann man zum Glück etwas kleiner machen via ccsm
<Guadian> crapman: schaumal unter systemeinstellungen -> darstellung
<crapman> ne da kann man ja nciht die schriftgröße und so ändern
<Guadian> crapman: dann schaumal unter barrierefreiheit
<crapman> ne das mein ich cniht
<crapman> fensterdarstellung oder so hieß das früher
<whoever_> also ich habe den Fehler mehrmals reproduziert, jedesmal wenn ich im ccsm in die Einstellungen wechsle, dann verschwindet Unity 3D und taucht auch nach einem Neustart nicht mehr auf. aus den meldungen werde ich nicht schlau - ich habe hier deshalb zwei Dinge kopiert: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/403407/
<whoever_> zu erst sieht man, was im terminal ausgegeben wird, wenn ich im ccsm auf einstellungen wechsle
<whoever_> unten ist dasjenige, was im xsession-errors ausgegeben wird, nachdem die Oberfläche abstürzt.
<whoever_> hat hier jemand eine Idee, an was das liegen könnte?
<Orcor> http://linuxundich.de/de/software/absturze-des-nautilus-dateimanagers-in-ubuntu-oneiric-11-10-abstellen/
<shetlandpony> Orcor's url: http://tinyurl.com/3pldcuf | Abstürze des Nautilus Dateimanagers in Ubuntu Oneiric 11.10 abstellen | Linux und Ich
<whoever_> Orcor, ist das für mich gedacht?
<crapman> gibt es tatsächlich nicht mehr die möglichglichkeit das erscheinungsbild über die einstellungen zu ändern?
<beerbro> http://www.liberiangeek.net/2011/08/return-to-ubuntu-classic-desktop-in-ubuntu-11-10/
<shetlandpony> beerbro's url: http://tinyurl.com/3q5pxz6 | Return to Ubuntu Classic Desktop in Ubuntu 11.10 | Liberian Geek
<beerbro> @ crapman
<beerbro> hab heut auch den ganzen tag gekotzt weil unser vertrieb "ausversehen" von 10.x geupgraded hat
<crapman> war der link für mich?
<beerbro> ja
<Orcor> ich hoffe das in 2 Wochen ein Update erscheint wo die Abstürze bei Ubuntu 11.10 behoben werden
<crapman> ich wollt gar nicht zu gnome wechseln
<Orcor> nicht mal bei Ubuntu 11.04 hatte ich solche Probeme
<koegs> Orcor/der Rest: der Channel ist momentan sehr aktiv, beschränkt euch doch bitte hier auf knallharte Fragen zur Technik, der Rest in #ubuntu-de-offtopic, bitte, danke
<k1l_> Orcor: wenn du mal eine _genaue_ fehlerbeschreibung liefern würdest und fehlermeldungen (im nopaste) dann könnte man dir auch helfen
<k1l_> Orcor: aber immer nur: "mein auto ist kaputt, mein auto ist kaputt". da kann dir die beste werkstatt nicht helfen per telefon.
<Orcor> wenn ich in Ubuntu 11.10 in Unity was verschiebe oder aufmachen will dann bleibt auf einmal alles stehen und ich kann nix mahcen nicht mal Tastenkombinationen aber wenn ich ca5 minuten oder länger warte dann geht es wieder
<Orcor> ich weiß es nicht ob das nur am Unity liegt oder wo anders
<crapman> ich würde gerne nur die schriftgröße ändern
<Orcor> bestimmt die neue Version voll verbugt
<k1l_> Orcor: welche hardware? welche graka? welcher treiber? fehlermeldungen in den logs? welches DE?
<Ribl> ubuntu 11.04, Systemeinstellungen: alles drin, man kann _alles_ verändern; ubuntu 11.10, Systemeinstellungen: man kann nichts mehr verändern :) -- gibts ne möglichkeit die 'alten' systemeinstellungen aufzurufen?
<Ribl> (übertrieben ausgedrückt ;) )
<Orcor> hmm
<Orcor> also ich hab früher benutzt ubuntu 11.04 und da hatte nie Probleme  naja fast nur mit meine Ccam
<skrumbholz> Nein. Die Grundlage von Ubuntu 11.10 ist GNOME3. Da ist fast alles anders.
<Orcor> ich habe Nvidia G Force 8800GT
<whoever_> Ribl, das liegt an Gnome3 - hier sind diese Einstellungen komplett neu
<Orcor> stimmt
<Orcor> ich hab das upgrade erst gestern gemacht aber alles noch nicht ausprobiert
<Orcor> aber sieht sehr nett aus 
<Ribl> hab mir bereits die gnome3 shell drauf geschmissen und da ists das gleiche in grün :/
<Ribl> ah kleinigkeit: unity zeigt mir links in der leiste alle offenen programme, auch die die auf anderen desktops sind. Kann man das umschalten, dass nur die programme angezeigt werden die auch auf dem desktop offen sind? :)
<Ribl> war bei gnome2 so der fall
<koegs> dazu musst du nur alle starter entfernen, Ribl
<skrumbholz> gnome-tweak-tool (erweiterte einstellungen) erlaubt glaube ich das ändern der schrifteinstellungen
<Ribl> ah danke :)
<skrumbholz> ...und noch mehr versteckte optionen
<crapman> ist compiz nicht der fenstermanager von unity?
<Orcor> ne
<Orcor> kill_ bei mir kommen keine Fehlermeldungen es beleibt der Unity einfach so stehen 
<crapman> sondern?
<geser> weiß einer, wo man in unity-2d die Anzahl der Arbeitsflächen einstellen kann?
<Orcor> was ist unity 3d?
<Orcor> sieht es anders aus?
<geser> unity (3d) braucht 3d-Hardwarebeschleunigung der grafikkarte, während unity-2d ohne diese auskommt (aber auch auf die 3d-effekte verzichten muss)
<Orcor> hmm......
<Orcor> also hatte ich in 11.04 2d Unity?
<geser> unity-2d kam erst in 11.10 dazu
<Orcor> was habe ich dann gehabt in 11.04?
<geser> vorher gab es nur unity (mit 3d Voraussetzung) oder den klassischen GNOME-Desktop wenn die Hardware keine 3D-Beschleunigung anbot
<Orcor> ich hab 3d beschleunigung
<k1l_> Orcor: entweder unity3d oder du hattest gnom2 (ubuntu-classic)
<k1l_> hattest du in 11.04
<Orcor> ja das ubuntu classic konnte ich am Anfang aussuchen dann sieht es aus bei mir wie damals bevor ich gemacht habe 11.04
<Orcor> aber am anfang lasse ich auf normal Ubuntu dnan kommt das mit unity
<Orcor>  gnom2 (ubuntu-classic) habe ich imemr noch aber nur beim hochfahren kann mir aus suchen was ich starten will
<basti> moin. ich kann seit kurzem mit evolution weder mails empfangen noch senden. der entsprechende button ist nicht klickbar (grau hinterlegt). neustart des programms bringt nichts und an einstellungen wurde nichts geändert. woran kann das liegen?
<basti> kontotyp ist übrigens imap
<Ribl> basti, ist evolution verbunden?
<Ribl> unten links der knopf
<basti> das war einfach... bin mir nicht bewusst da hin geklickt zu haben. na ja. danke jedenfalls!
<Ribl> np
<Ribl> meine mousebuttons sind vertauscht - mit gconf konnte ich die früher richtig setzen. Ich kann aber per dconf-editor keine neuen keys erstellen wie das beim gconf-editor der fall war
<Ribl> bei gconf musste ich TapButton2 als key rein schmeißen und den wert 2 setzen, dann war der wieder richtig
<Ribl> geht sowas in der dconf?
<ntr0py> Kann man be Gnome3 irgendwie das subpixel rendering setzen? Das sieht einfach so beschissen aus...
<allahwallah> Guten Tag, wie kriege ich denn unter 11.10 die alte oberfläche wieder, also die standart oberfläche nicht unity, habe 1 paket installiert, kann jetzt auch gnome-classik auswählen, jedoch ist nicht alles vollständig, es fehlen noch pakete
<koegs> allahwallah: mit gnome-session-fallback erhältst du einen Desktop, der ähnlich wie Gnome2 aussieht, aber nicht vollständig Gnome2 ist
<k1l_> allahwallah: du willst gnome2 wieder? (unter natty hiess es ubuntu-classik)
<ntr0py> Das wird nicht gehen :-((
<sash_> koegs: s/vollständig/annähernd/
<shetlandpony> sash_ thinks that koegs meant: allahwallah: mit gnome-session-fallback erhältst du einen Desktop, der ähnlich wie Gnome2 aussieht, aber nicht annähernd Gnome2 ist
<allahwallah> ich weiß selber nicht ganz so genau wie die oberfläche hieß, einfach das alte standart, wo man oben links in der leiste 3-4 buttons hatte, für ordner, programme, systemeinstellungen oder so
<sash_> allahwallah: Die hieß Gnome2, war StandarD und existiert so nicht mehr.
<allahwallah> ich finde das neuste unity so lahm,... osx fake usw... mit unlock lock von settings,... totaler schwachsinn,.. aber na ja
<koegs> dir bleibt noch lxde, xfce, kde, etc.
<k1l_> allahwallah: ganz im ernst: warum upgradest du dann?
<sash_> Und außerdem noch Ubuntu LTS, Debian Lenny und Squeeze.
<allahwallah> k1l_:  damit meine tastatur geht :(
<sash_> ?
<allahwallah> Also beim fallback,... da fehlt ja die hälfte :/
<allahwallah> bin gleich wieder da...
<ntr0py> Das neue Ubuntu ist echt ein NoGo für User die sich an das von Canonical beworbene Gnome2 gewöhnt haben: Danke für diese Ohrfeige, Canonical.
<k1l_> ntr0py: #ubuntu-de-offtopic  da hatten wir grade eben schon (wieder) eine diskussion dadrüber
<allawallah> na ja schade, anscheinend gehts echt nicht mehr.... die oberfläche auf alten standart zu setzen...
<jokrebel_> ,standard? allawallah: und außerdem hat das alles nichts mit Supportfragen zu tun.
<shetlandpony> allawallah und ausserdem hat das alles nichts mit Supportfragen zu tun.: es heisst STANDARD! Verdammt!
<malformed> so, da bin ich wieder - habe kubuntu mit der alternate cd upgegradet :/ noch eine Frage - mit dem neuen "Muon", brauche ich da kpackagekit noch? oder kann ich das deinstallieren?
<captain> versuche grad mit dem usb creator ein startmedium zu erstellen, allerdings kann ich die iso nicht auswählen
<allawallah> supportfragen? doch klar, habt doch gefragt wie ich das zurück herstellen kann,... ihr habt gesagt es geht höchstens mit fallback, ich habs getestet und ein kurzes feedback gegeben,.. aber kann in zukunft auch einfach gehen wenn ich meine antwort erhalten habe, finde das nut unhöflich :(
<jokrebel_> allawallah: sorry - sollte eigentlich allgemein wg. der aufkeimenden Diskussion sein.
<allawallah> ich würde gerne wissen wie ich eine hfs+ partition mounte, ich habe es schonmal mit  etwa so    mount /dev/sda /mnt/   hfsutil, aber der sagte mir was von bad superblock, hab das problem nicht lösen können, unter mac os geht die platte problemlos
<allawallah> wo kann ich denn die ppa:jd-team/jdownloade hinzufügen?
<Fuchs> am liebsten nicht, wenn aber unbedingt: 
<Fuchs> ,ppa? allawallah 
<shetlandpony> allawallah: PPA steht fuer "Personal Package Archive". Dort werden also Pakete angeboten, die aus nicht offiziellen Quellen stammen. Dieser Service wird zwar von Launchpad angeboten, die Paket sind aber dennoch als Fremdpakete zu sehen.
<Fuchs> aeh
<Fuchs> da sollte ein Link kommen ...
<Fuchs> ,fremdquellen? allawallah 
<shetlandpony> allawallah, Fremdquellen ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Fremdquellen - Weitere Infos im query ...
<Fuchs> so 
<allawallah> Danke, läuft!
<allawallah> habe jetzt openssh_server installiert, bei meiner letzten installation war die ssh_congig schon voreingestellt, jetzt sind alle einstellungen mit # auskommentiert
<allawallah> kann man die so lassen?
<k1l_> du musst die halt anpassen an deine bedürfnisse. da wo du eine änderung brauchst halt ändern. root_login z.b.
<allawallah> ja root login, hab ich schon gedacht, aber der rest? ... muss mal in der dokumentation gucken... :(
<Guadian> wie krieg ich denn den nautilus so schön farbig wie hier? http://images.derstandard.at/2011/03/04/1297871877790.jpg 
<k1l_> allawallah: wie gesagt. hier kann ja keiner wissen was und wie du da nutzen willst. und ob eine config von XXX bei dir gut funktioniert. es ist eine config, passe sie an deine gegebenheiten an
<allawallah> k1l_:  ne darum gehts nicht, hab mich vielleicht falsch ausgedrückt, normal steht ja der "variable" "yes/no" also ich dachte, es müssen die werde auf no oder yes gesetzt sein, aber die meisten sind ganz auskommentiert.... 
<BuZZ-T> Hallo. nouveau hat bei mir seit oneiric ein Problem. X startet mit nouveau nicht. Das Modul nouveau ist nicht geladen. Versuch  ich es mit "sudo modprobe nouveau" zu laden, scheitert es mit: "FATAL: Module off not found." Jemand eine Idee?
<jokrebel> Guadian: Systemeinstellung - Darstellung - Thema der Benutzeroberfläche (zB. Ambiance)
<BuZZ-T> okay, hab's, in der /etc/modprobe.d/nvidia-graphics-drivers.conf stand "alias nouveau off"
<jokrebel> Guadian: Rechts oben über den Ausschalter. Oder im Dash th eintippen wie "theme" und dort dann Darstellung
<BuZZ-T> kann mir jetzt noch jemand erklären warum? :)
<allawallah> na ja k1l_  ich hab meine config file jetzt einfach leer, und nur änderungen am port sowie das protocol auf 2 gestellt,... mehr muss ich ja nicht drin haben,.. ich will mich nur mit user und pw einloggen,...
<allawallah> ach und host* steht auch drinne,.. gehört da glaube ich zwangsläufig rein
<jochenh> Kann mir jemand helfen: ich starte mit 11.10 nach Installation und dann kommt: Modus wird nicht unterstützt auf dem Bildschirm?
<Gotisch> Hallo, ich hab ein problem mit dem taskswitcher, ich hab ihn überall ausgeschaltet, conpizconfigsettings / keyboard bindings aber trotzdem seh ich einen der mir aktuelle fenster der gleichen anwendung anzeigt. http://imageshack.us/f/233/201110141753341920x1200.png/  (Ubuntu 11.10, gnome3 fallback). wie kann ich den ausschalten?
<jokrebel> jochenh: Vermutlich wird der Monitor nicht korrekt erkennt und nun ist die Auflösung zu hoch und Dein Monitor verweigert diese.
<jochenh> jokrebel: wie kann ich das ändern?
<jochenh> jokrebel: wie komm ich in eine konsole, ich mein ich seh ja nichts...
<jokrebel> jochenh: Alt+Strg+F2
<jochenh> jokrebel: passiert nichts, immer noch derselbe bildschirm
<jochenh> jokrebel: Er startet und gleich kommt die Meldung, irgend eine Idee?
<BuZZ-T> in 11.04 gab's im jockey noch experimentellen 3D Support für nouveau, unter 11.10 nicht mehr, ist der jetzt schon standardmäßig aktiv?
<jokrebel> jochenh: Versuch mal Alt+Druck+K ob sich da dann (wenigstens kurzzeitig) was tut.
<jochenh> jokrebel: nein, tut sich nichts
<jochenh> jokrebel: Eine Idee wie ich die Auflösung reinbekomm?
<nunatak> bei gnome3 hab ich jetzt nur noch als root schreibrechte im dateisystem. muss ich jetzt nautilus immer mit sudo starten? oder gibts da einen anderen trick?
<nunatak> wenn ich z.b. themes nach usr/share/themes kopieren will
<jokrebel> jochenh: Dann solltest Du es mal mit einem anderen Monitor und/oder Kabel versuchen. Denke ich. (Vermutung! bei der Meldung : Modus wird nicht unterstützt)
<jochenh> jokrebel: okay, trotzdem danke!
<Guadian> jokrebel, ich hab ambiance, aber mein nautilus ist trotzdem schwarz/weiß
<LetoThe2nd> nunatak: in /usr hattest du mit sicherheit noch nie als benutzer schreibrechte, ausser du hast du was gefummelt..
<nunatak> gibts da vielleicht eine möglichkeit aus der nautilus GUI heraus temporär für diese eine aktion root-rechte anzufordern?
<jokrebel> jochenh: Du kannst mal beim Booten versuchen ins Grubmenü zu kommen (ka ob das mit 11.10 auch noch über ESC oder Shift geht)
<LetoThe2nd> nunatak: und 11.10 verhält sich da kein bisschen anders als alle releases davor.
<k1l_> nunatak: bisher konnt man doch drag&drop anwenden. da braucht man nichts mit rootrechten
<nunatak> LetoThe2nd: ööööppp, also wenn du mich jetzt so fragst. gefummelt hab ich da nix. klar sources.list etc. ruft man sowieso über sudo gedit aus dem terminal auf. aber ich meine schon, dass ich gelegentlich schriftarten oder sowas einfach in die entsprechenden ordner kopiert habe.
<jokrebel> jochenh: Und dann ne Bootoption mitgeben welche geringere Auflösung erzwingt.
<LetoThe2nd> nunatak: und, wenn schon nautilus mit superrechten weil du zu faul für die konsole bist (WIR RATEN NACHFDRÜCKLICH DAVON  AB UND WERDEN KEINE DADURCH VERURSACHTEN PROBLEME SUPPORTEN), dann wenigstens gksu.
<nunatak> k1l_: so hab ich das auch in erinnerung
<jochenh> jokrebel: hmm komm glaub ich nicht in den bootloader
<LetoThe2nd> nunatak: ja, aber drag&drop in den themeneditro, nicht im dateisystem.
<k1l_> nunatak: aber nicht in den ordner. drop ging in das einstellungs menü
<nunatak> LetoThe2nd: ich bin nicht zu faul für die konsole! 
<LetoThe2nd> nunatak: genauso wie man für gedit gksu nimmt... und wer nautilus mit gksu/sudo startet ist definitiv zu faul zum tippen, sonst bräuchte er/sie den ja nicht ;-) [kreislogik, aber sie stimmt]
<nunatak> naja, dann werd ich das ding halt übern terminal verschieben. war ja auch nur ne frage. wäre ja ne möglichkeit sowas in die gui einzubauen. mit tastenkombi oder so für eine aktion rootrechte per passworteingabe holen
<jokrebel> nunatak: Und wenn dann mittels dem su-Plugin
<nunatak> weil natuilus komplett als root laufen lassen will ich dann auch nicht
<jochenh> bye!
<nunatak> LetoThe2nd: nicht zu faul, aber man sucht ja immer erstmal nach einer bequemen lösung. und nautilus hat man ja sowieso meist offen. wenn man nicht grad ein hardcore-comandline-freak ist. ;)
<BuZZ-T> hm ne, 3D Support ist wohl standardmäßig nicht dabei, ich lande nämlich in unity2d. :) Wie kann ich denn den 3d Support (um unity nutzen zu können) wie in 11.04 auch in 11.10 aktivieren?
<BuZZ-T> (nouveau)
<Fr4gg0r> moin, hab auf 11.10 geupdatet und will wieder das alte gedit.. hab das entfernt, wenn ich nach http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Apt-Pinning vorgehe akzeptiert der aber den parameter maverick nicht
<nunatak> jokrebel: ok, mal gucken... und LetoThe2nd: gksu. ok, beim nächsten mal.
<Fr4gg0r> ich hab sudo apt-get -t maverick install gedit versucht
<mermshaus> Hallo. Warum zieht   gconftool-2 --type bool --set /apps/nautilus/preferences/show_desktop false   bei mir unter 11.10 wohl nicht? Der Wert steht auf false, aber die Desktop Icons werden weiterhin angezeigt (auch nach Relogin). Gibt's da einen anderen Weg, die wegzubekommen? Habe noch von Ubuntu Tweak gelesen, aber das ist (a) nicht in den offiziellen Repos und (b) meh, das kann doch nicht so schwierig sein…
<mermshaus> (Nutze Unity.)
<jokrebel> Fr4gg0r: apt-get -t? was soll das tun?
<Fr4gg0r> laut http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Apt-Pinning soll das den paketbereich angeben aus dem das programm bezogen werden soll
<Fr4gg0r> die neue such in gedit ist ein witz..
<Fr4gg0r> +e
<jokrebel> ,ot? Fr4gg0r: 
<shetlandpony> Fr4gg0r: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<gilbster> wie ändert man denn schriftgrößen in 11.10?
<jokrebel> Fr4gg0r: Und ein Paket aus Maveric in ein anderes Release reinzuklopfen ist IMHO keine perfekte Idee.
<LetoThe2nd> gilbster: gnome-tweak-tool
<gilbster> LetoThe2nd: danke :)
<Fr4gg0r> die suche in gedit dermaßen zu verschlechtern ist auch keine gute idee gewesen
<gilbster> oh, jede menge abhängigkeiten... *sigh*
<LetoThe2nd> gilbster: man kanns auch mit dconf direkt irgendwie erledigen (-> google) aber i.A. fährt man trotz abhängigkeiten gut damit.
<mermshaus>  gnome-tweak-tool beantwortet übrigens auch meine Frage und *ist* im Repo.
<LetoThe2nd> mermshaus: bzgl. der desktopicons? interessant, ist (mental) notiert.
<mermshaus> Ja, genau.
<gilbster> LetoThe2nd: kann ich ja wieder deinstallieren wenn ich fertig bin :)
<jokrebel> Fr4gg0r: warum installiert Du Dir denn dann Oneiric wenn das so schlecht ist? Wie gesagt aber OT hier. Und mit Pining verscherzt Du Dir den Support zumindest bei mir.
<LupusE> hi
<Fr4gg0r> hätte ich das vorher gewusst, hätte ich ja nicht upgegraded
<Fr4gg0r> nirgendwo stand dass gedit jetzt ne schlechtere such hätte :p
<LetoThe2nd> Fr4gg0r: wir haben wirklich verstanden ;-)
<jokrebel> Fr4gg0r: Für sowas gibt es LiveCDs - aber Dein Gejammer gehört wirklich wenn dann nach #ubuntu-de-offtopic oder wohin auch immer. 
<Fr4gg0r> gibt ja jetzt auch keine einfache möglichkeit wieder downzugraden^^
<LetoThe2nd> ich seh das mit dem pinning jetzt zwar nicht ganz so eng, da gedit selbst wenig abhängigkeiten haben sollte, aber warum und wie das geht kann ich ausm stand auch nicht beantworten.
<c_korn> wenn ich "nodeletion = /home/korn" in meine home.prf datei von unison eintrage, dann bricht unison mit der fehlermeldung "Fatal error: File "home", line 3: `nodeletion' is not a valid option" ab
<jokrebel> Guadian: Schau mal bei den "Erweiterten Einstellungen" da gibt es noch mehr …
<LupusE> c_korn: und die frage ist?
<c_korn> Fr4gg0r: was stimmt denn mit der suche nicht?
<Fr4gg0r> die alte bot optionen und war in einem extra fenster
<c_korn> LupusE: was ist die höchstgeschwindigkeit einer unbeladenen schwalbe?
<c_korn> Fr4gg0r: oh, stimmt. das ist ein rückschritt ;)
<LupusE> c_korn: man bc.
<c_korn> Fr4gg0r: aber im "Ersetzen" dialog hast du noch die optionen
<c_korn> einfach strg+h anstatt strg+f drücken ;)
<jokrebel> Guadian: … dort dann Thema - Symbolthema - Humanity
<Guadian> jokrebel, da gibts keine erweiterten einstellungen
<jokrebel> Guadian: Dann musst Du Dir  "gnome-tweak-tool" noch nachinstallieren.
<Guadian> auch bei unity?
<jokrebel> Guadian: Hier geht das zumindest unter Unity; also ja.
<Guadian> jokrebel, ist halt komisch, weil wenn ich über andere programme über datei -> öffnen auf den dateimanager zu greife, ist alles normal farbig
<Guadian> wenn ich aber direkt über den persönlichen ordner links beim starter draufgehe, dann ist es schwarz weiß
<jokrebel> Guadian: Hmm
<Guadian> das muss eigentlich bei jedem so sein, ich hab es nämlich neuinstalliert
<jokrebel> Guadian: Kann ich nicht mitreden. Hab Upgrade gemacht (und das auch schon vor dem Release)
<Guadian> so sieht das bei mir aus http://s1.directupload.net/images/111014/6dxy3anp.png
<peto> hi..wie kann ich wallpaper slideshow machen? :) 
<Raizm> aloha. 
<captain> wie ändert man die größe der systemschrift?
<Raizm2> hat einer eine idee,wieso eine feste ubuntu installation auf einer usb-festplatte nicht bootet? der bootloader ist mit auf der platte.
<u-boot> Raizm2  irgendwelche fehlermeldungen ? 
<jokrebel> captain: gnome-tweak-tool
<captain> is das die einzige möglichkeit?
<Raizm2> Nein,es bootet nicht. Ein blinkender Cursor,der erst in der ersten Bildschirmzeile ist und dann in die 3. Zeile rutscht.
<Suhadi> Hallo, ich habe folgendes Problem: Anscheinend gab es in letzter Zeit ein Thunderbird Update, denn wenn ich dieses starte, zeigt der mir nicht meine E-Mail-Konten an und ich kann nicht navigieren. In der Fehlerkonsole schreibt Thunderbird, es fehle ein JSON.parse. Kann mir jemand bei dem Problem helfen, danke.
<C_A_M> ich habe gerade ein problem bei dem upgrade auf 11.10 und bin mir grad nicht sicher was ich nun am besten machen soll http://www.bilder-space.de/bilder/80a434-1318614180.png die aktualisierung ist noch am laufen
<LetoThe2nd> captain: es gibt auch noch was über dconf (-> google), aber i.A. ist das tool der schnellste/einfachste weg.
<captain> wieso wurde das denn aus den systemeinstellungen genommen?
<jokrebel> C_A_M: Lass auf alle Fälle erst mal fertiglaufen.
<LetoThe2nd> captain: das wird dir hier wohl keiner beantworten können, also ist die frage nicht übermässig zielführend.
<C_A_M> danke, das dacht ich mir auch, nur wollt ich mir das lieber von euch bestätigen lassen
<captain> hätte ja sein können, dass jemand darüber was weiß
<C_A_M> datensicherung hab ich mit deja dub zum glück gemacht
<jokrebel> captain: Vermutlich würde das anders schon auch machbar sein, aber wieso kompliziert wenns auch einfach geht?
<urbanfbi> hi
<captain> es ging ja auch schon mal noch einfacher
<LetoThe2nd> oO( eigentlich wär das schriftgrössen/arten thema ein wundervoller punkt für ubuntu brainstrom bzw. die papercuts. )
<urbanfbi> ich habe versucht einen eigenen ubuntu dienst nach folgender anleitung zu erstellen: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dienste leider startet der dienst nach dem start von ubuntu 11.10 nicht. kennt sich da jemand aus? hat sich da durch upstart irgendwas geändert?
<jokrebel> captain: Das genannte Programm _ist_ einfach.
<captain> ja, aber man muss es erst installieren
<urbanfbi> axo, dachte mal gelesen zu haben, dass upstart da bereits installiert ist. kann es andere gründe haben, dass der dienst nicht nach pc-start startet? wenn ich den dienst manuell starte klappts
<urbanfbi> der dienst wurde auch in /etc/rc.x/ verlinkt
<LetoThe2nd> captain: wenn du grade motiviert bist, kannst du mal bei http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/ und/oder https://launchpad.net/hundredpapercuts schauen, ob da schon was steht wegen den schriftarten.
<captain> was amcht man den, wenn nciht alles angezeigt wird und man die fenster größe nciht ändern kann?
<LetoThe2nd> captain: wenn der untere rand abgeschnitten wird, z.b. zur desktopfläche nach unten wechseln (strg-alt-<cursordown>)
<captain> und wenn die seiten abgeschnitten sind?
<captain> also ich meinte, wenn das fenster zu klein sit
<jokrebel> captain: Und wo ist das Problem, das schnell zu installieren. Wilst Du Dein Problem behoben haben dann tue es. Willst Du diskutieren oder jammern dass alles schlechter wurde geh nach nebenan. Danke
<captain> ich wollte es nur mal anmerken
<jokrebel> captain: Dann wende Dich an die Entwicker. Wir können da auch nicht dafür und hat auch nichts mit Support zu tun.
<basti> abend. wie/wo kann man noch mal den "fenstermanager" einstellen? ich möchte nicht dieses fancy zeugs haben, sondern das schlichte gnome.
<thomasfuston> basti: unter 11.10?
<basti> ja
<Raizm2> ist es vllt generell möglich die bootbarkeit der installation oder den zustand von grub(2?) zu testen?
<thomasfuston> basti: das richtig schlichte "gnome2" gibt es wohl nichtmehr "out of the box", du kannst nur zu gnome3 unity oder ein gnome3 fallback wechseln, tendenziel über ausloggen und dann im "login manager" den desktop auswählen welchen du möchtest
<basti> thomasfuston, da gibt es nur ubuntu, ubuntu 2d und alternativ irgendwas. muss der desktop erst nachinstalliert werden?
<bullgard4> basti: Du kannst gnome-shell installieren. Neu anmelden. Dann kannst Du auswählen zwischen "GNOME", "GNOME Classic" und "GNOME Classic (No effects)".
<jokrebel> Raizm2: Was verstehst Du da drunter?
<basti> danke bullgard4 
<Raizm2> jokrebel:  ja keine ahnung. es bootet einfach nicht und ich will wissen,woran es liegen kann.
<basti> ach und die schriftarten sind nach dem update "komisch". ist das nur eine einstellungssache, oder muss doch was nachinstalliert werden.
<bullgard4> basti: Meinst Du mich?
<basti> war so in den raum geworfen
<jokrebel> Raizm2: Kommst Du nach dem BIOS vielleicht mit ESC oder SHIFT ins Grub-Menü?
<basti> aber wenn du mir helfen kannst bullgard4, fühl dich angesprochen :)
<Raizm2> werd ich gleich mal ausprobieren,aber ich glaubs kaum...es scheint als würde er gar keine anstalten machten überhaupt zu booten. einfach esc oder shift gedrückt halten während des startens?
<bullgard4> basti: Du solltest schon genauer sagen, welche Schriftarten "komisch" sind. Wahrscheinlich sind nicht alle Schriftarten "komisch". Und auch sagen, welche Desktopoberfläche Du verwendest.
<jokrebel> Raizm2: nein - im richtigen Moment kurz drücken
<basti> bullgard4, momentan verwende ich die, die nach dem update anscheinend standardmäßig verwendet wird. hier in xchat, aber nur in der historie, sieht alles normal aus. aber firefox, terminal oder links die überischt der kanäle in xchat sehen seltsam aus. ich kann leider nicht beschreiben warum...
<Raizm2> nein klappt nicht. scheint am bios zu liegen,da es anfangs immer aussieht als würde gleich "no proper boot device found. select ... " und er anscheinend nur knapp darüber hinauskommt
<allawallah> argh, meine soudkarte wird nicht erkannt unter 11.10
<allawallah> dmesg | grep sound  kommt auch nichts
<basti> ich wechsel mal die oberfläche
<jokrebel> Raizm2: Also bleibt er schon im BIOS hängen?
<bullgard4> allawallah: 'Was bedeutet "auch" bei Dir?
<allawallah> bullgard4:  hab nur noch bei settings bei ton geguckt, dort wird nichts angezeigt, mehr nicht, keine ahnung was ich da unternehmen kann, hab da ein asus p7p55d
<Raizm2> jokrebel: entweder liegts direkt an der festplatte oder das bios zickt rum bei booten von usb platten.booten von usb sticks ging eigentlich immer (wobei ich da immer live versionen genutzt habe und keine feste installation wie auf der platte)
<bullgard4> allawallah: Was gibt '~$ lspci | grep Audio' aus?
<C_A_M> Soll die manuell angepasste Konfigurationsdatei /etc/gnome/defaults.list ersetzt werden ?
<allawallah> bullgaed4   nix
<bullgard4> allawallah: Dann wird wohl Deine Soundkarte nicht erkannt. --  Wird sie in einem anderen Rechner erkannt?
<allawallah> sie geht unter win
<bullgard4> allawallah: Ich kenne asus p7p55d nicht. Ist das ein neues Computermodell?
<crushpest> hi
<crushpest> also ich hab mir ein hp notebook gekauft und hab ubuntu drauf gemacht. Das prob ist, das zwar köpfhörer gehn, aber die lautsprecher nicht. kann mir jemand dabei h
<crushpest> *helfen, um die lautsprecher zum laufen zu bekommen
<crushpest> hab schon alle arten von wiki und google benutzt
<u-boot> alsamixer ? 
<u-boot> ^^
<bullgard4> crushpest: Das kann schwierig werden. Jemand müßte Deine Hardware kennen. Am besten nach diesem Effekt unter Angabe Deines Computertyps googeln.
<crushpest> alles ist auf laut. Die köpfhörer, die ich an die buchse an der seite anschließe gehn, nur die lautsprecher laufen nicht
<bullgard4> crushpest: Ich habe Deine Beschreibung schon verstanden. --  Bitte lies noch einmal, was isch geschrieben habe.
<crushpest> hab schon nach: "ubuntu hp 635 sound problem" gegoogled und nichts brauchbares gefunden
<crushpest> "ubuntu lucid hp 635 sound prob"
<crushpest> etc...
<bullgard4> crushpest: "sound problem" ist zu allgemein. Lautprecher und Kopfhörer sollten im Suchtext vorkommen.
<C_A_M> ich hänge gerade bei der aktualisierung auf 11.10 beim punkt Soll die manuell angepasste Konfigurationsdatei /etc/gnome/defaults.list ersetzt werden ?
<bullgard4> C_A_M: Das mußt Du selbst entscheiden.l Ich selbst würde sie ersetzen. Du hast aber vielleicht andere Gesichtspunkte.
<bullgard4> -l
<C_A_M> um dies zu entscheiden fehlt mir noch das wissen darüber
<BuZZ-T> das sicherste ist mMn vor dem upgrade /etc zu sichern und beim ersetzen immer "ja" zu wählen
<BuZZ-T> C_A_M: du kannst jetzt vor dem auswählen noch die Datei sichern
<bullgard4> C_A_M: Dann würde ich an Deiner Stelle ersetzen.
<C_A_M> das etc hab ich mitgesichert mit deja dub
<crushpest> bullgard4: k werds mal versuchen
<C_A_M> dann sichere ich die besser noch einmal manuell
<C_A_M> danke
<bullgard4> C_A_M: Der Rat von BuZZ-T ist gut!
<C_A_M> jop, danke, bin schon dabei
<BuZZ-T> hm okay, das Paket libgl1-mesa-dri-experimental, das laut google für "Experimental 3D Support" in jockey-gtk verantwortlich war, ist installiert. Ich lande trotzdem in unity2d, nicht in unity. Warum? :/
<BuZZ-T> geht immer noch um nouveau
<Deadman44> hey ich hätte mal eine Frage: Wenn ich Ubuntu erneut auf einer SSD installiere (also es war schonmal vorher installiert), wie ist das dann mit den TRIM-Befehlen. Sagt Ubuntu der SSD bei der Neuinstallation, sie solle alle Daten löschen oder muss ich dafür ein manuelles TRIM ausführen?
<C_A_M> auweia, das schaut für mich nicht gut aus, im befehlsfenster lauter error adding /etc usw
<BuZZ-T> C_A_M: /etc/ssl/certs ? 
<allawallah> bullgard4:  das ist ein mainboard!
<C_A_M> jop unter anderem
<allawallah> bullgard4:  eine onboard soundcarte
<bullgard4> allawallah: Ich kenne das Mainboard asus p7p55d nicht. Da bleibt Dir wohl nur übrig, nach dem Bezeichner asus p7p55d und "Ubuntu" und "Sound" zu googeln.
<Gaertner> hallo
<Gaertner> ich habe eine frage zu ubuntu 11.10
<Gaertner> gibt es da ein menüpunkt für die gruppenverwaltung
<bullgard4> Gaertner: Du solltest Deine Desktopumgebung angeben.
<allawallah> VIA VT2020 ist es, bullgard4, ich schaue mal was ich da im zusammenhang finde...
<Gaertner> Ubuntu Unity
<bullgard4> allawallah: Ja.
<bullgard4> Gaertner: Ich verwende kein Unity.
<Gaertner> auch 11.10 mit genome
<bullgard4> Gaertner: Was heißt "auch" bei Dir?
<Gaertner> ob du die 10.04 mit der genome Ubuntu Unity oder die 11.10 mit genome Ubuntu Unity hast
<jokrebel> Gaertner: Klick auf Dash links oben und gib Gruppen ein. Falls Du das meinst.
<bullgard4> Gaertner: Ich verwende kein Unity, weder in Ubuntu 11.10, noch in Ubuntu 11.04.
<Gaertner> jokrebel findet nix
<C_A_M> wenn ich die php.ini beibehalte sollte dies doch kein drama verursachen denke ich, oder ?
<BuZZ-T> C_A_M: schau mit Hilfe von d die Unterschiede an
<C_A_M> das hab ich schon, da wid keine info angezeigt
<jokrebel> Gaertner: Dann fehlt Dir vermutlich das Paket users-admin
<allawallah> wie heißt der offtopic ubuntu channel
<C_A_M> da steht nur: eine neue version der konfig..... ist verfügbar, aber die alte wurde verändert
<BuZZ-T> allawallah: #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<C_A_M> ich sichere die wohl auch besser noch einmal manuell
<allawallah> bullgard4: das einzige was ich finden konnte ist der link, nur ich komme mit meinen englisch nicht ganz nach, aber so richtig nach ner lösung siehts auch nicht aus?? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1461287
<C_A_M> ahh, ich esel, habs, nu sehe ich die unterschiede
<Gaertner> das paket user-admin
<C_A_M> - = ist & + ist was kommt
<pAt_> bullgard4: welche Oberfläche verwendest du dann?
<bullgard4> allawallah:  Doch, beide Leute haben eine für sie befriedigende Lösung gefunden.
<Gaertner> wo findet man den unter 11.10 den anmeldebildschirm
<bullgard4> pAt_: Ich versende GNOME Shell 3.2.0.
<pAt_> dito bullgard4 , habs grad installiert und bin am Ausprobieren. Ich finde die Gnome Shell wesentlich angenehmer als Unity
<bullgard4> s/versende/verwende/
<shetlandpony> bullgard4 meant: pAt_: Ich verwende GNOME Shell 3.2.0.
<bullgard4> pAt_: Ich denke, Unity hat keine Zukunft.
<pAt_> ja, ist irgendwie unnötig
<Fuchs> ich denke, dass das eher in den OT Kanal passt 
<pAt_> ach Fuchs, am Tag eines neuen Releases ist alles anders ;) aber gut, stoppen wir dies
<tokam1> weshalb geht bei gnome-classic unter ubuntu 11.10 kein alt+f2 mehr? 
<bullgard4> tokam1: Das ist ein Bug. Dieser Bug tritt bei mir auch auf. Guck in Launchpad nach.
<tobiasmichel> Hallo, hab heute auf Oneiric geupdated und die Unitysidebar erscheint nicht mehr, wenn ich mit der Maus an den linken Rand gehe. Hat jemand eine Idee, woran das liegen könnte?
<Fuchs> tobiasmichel: ggf. die Einstellungen betreffend ein- und ausblenden neu vornehmen in ccsm 
<tobiasmichel> Fuchs: Hab ich einmal gemacht dann gings wieder, aber jetzt funzt das nicht mehr.
<tokam1> bullgard4: ?
<Fuchs> tobiasmichel: dann schau, ob die Einstellung wieder verloren gegangen ist
<Fuchs> tobiasmichel: sollte das der Fall sein, dann schau in den CCSM Einstellungen (links) welches backend aktiv ist
<bullgard4> tokam1: ?
<Gaertner> wie krieg man gnome-classic unter ubuntu 11.10
<Fuchs> Gaertner: nicht mehr
<NTQ> Hallo. Ich hatte die letzten Tage das Problem, dass mein Thinkpad R61 immer sagte, dass der Akku ausreichend voll sei (Lämpchen grün) und auch Ubuntu meinte es wären noch 70% Kapazität vorhanden. Habe ich dann aber das Netzkabel entfernt, ist er einfach ausgegangen. Ich habe dann vermutet, dass der Akku defekt sei. Dann habe ich ein bisschen mit der tp_smapi herumgespielt und die zeigte mir auf einmal 0,2% Kapazität an und plötzlich
<Fuchs> tokam1: was er wohl meinte ist: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-2d/+bug/821919
<NTQ> Jetzt läuft wieder alles normal. Wie kann das passieren?
<Gaertner> und wie kann man die grupen verwalten
<Gaertner> fuchs
<captain> womit öffnet man eine jnpl-datei bzw. wo finde ich das?
<Fuchs> Gaertner: welche Gruppen? Normale Unixgruppen?  gpasswd zum Bleistift. 
<Fuchs> Gaertner: java
<bullgard4> Gaertner: Installiere gnome-shell. Dann log Dich neu ein. Dann hast Du zur Auswahl im Anmeldebildschirmbild "GNOME", "GNOME Classic" und "GNOME Classic (No Effects)".
<tobiasmichel> Fuchs: Dodge window steht drin. Wenn ich auf never schalte erscheint es, wieder zurück auf dodge window isses wieder weg und erscheint bei mausberührung immer noch nicht. bei drücken von super erscheint es, aber schicker war es vorher mit der mausberührung. was meinst du mit backend in ccsm?
<Fuchs> Gaertner: resp. javaws, duerfte web start sein 
<Fuchs> tobiasmichel: da gibt es nicht nur dodge window und never, sondern noch ein automatic oder so
<Fuchs> tobiasmichel: versuch das mal 
<tobiasmichel> Fuchs: Autohide?
<jokrebel> tobiasmichel: Es befindet sich aber nicht etwa einfach ein offenes Fenster nahe dem linken Rand?
<Fuchs> genau
<bullgard4> NTQ:  Das IRC-Protokol überträgt keine Mitteilungen, die Länger als 512 Zeichen sind. Deine Mitteilung wurde abgeschnitten nach dem Worrt "plötzlich".
<tobiasmichel> Fuchs: doch, das war vor oneiric ja auch so.
<tobiasmichel> Fuchs: Mit Autohide erscheint es auch nicht.
<Fuchs> tobiasmichel: dann wuerde ich persoenlich mal einen bug melden
<joschi> captain: wenn du jnlp meinst: java webstart
<captain> ja aber wie ist der genau pfad?
<Fuchs> aeh
<Fuchs> das oben haette an captain sein sollen
<Fuchs> captain: [21:20:39] <Fuchs> Gaertner: resp. javaws, duerfte web start sein 
 * Fuchs war zu doof zum tabben
<joschi> captain: pfad zu was?
<tobiasmichel> jokrebel: doch das war vor oneiric ja auch so.
<Fuchs> captain: wenn Du den Pfad willst: `which javaws`
<captain> ah ok danke
<tobiasmichel> Vielleicht ist es ja eine Kinderkrankheit.
<yacoov2> und wie ist der 11.10?
<yacoov2> kann man ihn installieren? oder ist der noch zu frisch?
<yacoov2> stimmt es dat schneller bootet?
<bullgard4> yacoov2: Man kann. Besser, Du wartest 4 Wochen. Dann hast Du weniger Arbeit mit dem Reparieren.
<ppq> yacoov2: natürlich. imho sollte man aber nach jedem ubuntu-release einige wochen geduld haben, wenn man es gerne stabil hat. für nicht-support-fragen übrigens bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic :)
<yacoov2> was sagt ihr aus der erfahrung mit 11.10?
<bullgard4> yacoov2: Ja, es bootet schneller.
<yacoov2> wie schnell in sek?
<bullgard4> yacoov2: Bitte frage das im Kanal #ubuntu-de-offtopic. Die Antwort ist natürlich hardwafreabhängig.
<yacoov2> ok
<yacoov2> danke
<C_A_M> weshalb wurde evolution nu auch rausgeworfen?
<C_A_M> einen grund dafür konnte ich noch nirgens lesen
<bullgard4> C_A_M: Ich finde diese Entscheidung unverständlich.
<Fuchs> C_A_M: einerseits liefert Ubuntu gerne nur ein Programm pro Task, andererseits ist Platz limitiert. 
<C_A_M> geht mir ebenso. ich werd weiter evolution nutzen sofern nix sicherheitstechnisch dagegenspricht
<Fuchs> C_A_M: Du kannst selbstverstaendlich auf launchpad einen Report einreichen, und nein, es spricht nichts dagegen
<C_A_M> prima danke. ich denke schon das sie sich dabei etwas gedacht haben werden und solange man noch die wahl hat ist es auch ok so
<C_A_M> aufm ersten blick funktioniert alles nach der aktualisierung und gefallen tut es mir auch auf dem ersten blick
<C_A_M> kann ich irgendwie überprüfen ob wirklich alles fehlerfrei funktioniert?
<Fuchs> C_A_M: damit arbeiten :) 
<Fuchs> C_A_M: Spass beiseite, Du kannst gerne in #ubuntu-de-offtopic oder so mit anderen Anwendern darueber diskutieren, 
<Fuchs> C_A_M: oder Dich hier melden, sollte trotzdem etwas nicht funktionieren
<C_A_M> :) dacht eventuell an nen terminalbefehl
<Fuchs> wenn alles funktioniert: umso toll 
<C_A_M> bisher schauts gut aus, bis auf das panel oben reagiert ab und an nicht richtig
<NTQ> bullgard4: Komisch. Dabei hab ich extra mit gedit geschaut wie viele Zeichen es sind und es waren nur 476
<bullgard4> NTQ: Verluste gibt's immer! 
<NTQ> Hallo. Ich hatte die letzten Tage das Problem, dass mein Thinkpad R61 immer sagte, dass der Akku ausreichend voll sei (Lämpchen grün) und auch Ubuntu meinte es wären noch 70% Kapazität vorhanden. Habe ich dann aber das Netzkabel entfernt, ist er einfach ausgegangen. Ich habe dann vermutet, dass der Akku defekt sei.
<NTQ> Dann habe ich ein bisschen mit der tp_smapi herumgespielt und die zeigte mir auf einmal 0,2% Kapazität an und plötzlich war auch das Thinkpadakkulämpchen rot. Jetzt läuft wieder alles normal. Wie kann das passieren?
<Fuchs> NTQ: das Protokoll selber braucht auch noch etwas 
<Fuchs> NTQ: sind PRIVMSG an den Kanal, plus UTF-8, plus ... 
<NTQ> Fuchs: Hmja, macht sinn. Also sagen wir lieber 512 Bytes ;)
<Fuchs> NTQ: wie dem auch sei, Antwort bleibt: Defekter Akku, defekte Ladeelektronik.  cat /proc/acpi/battery/*/state
<NTQ> Fuchs: http://pastebin.com/kL2zqdpy
<NTQ> Die Antwort hab ich dann eben wohl übersehen. Ich war nicht die ganze Zeit am PC
<Fuchs> die present rate ist lustig 
<Fuchs> darf ich das noch sehen mit info statt state? 
<NTQ> ja, weil er grad mit Netzteil läuft
<Fuchs> und bitte in einem pastebin, der keine doofen captchas hat :) 
<bullgard4> NTQ: Irgendwie riecht Dein Problem nach einem Wackelkontakt.
<Fuchs> paste.ubuntuusers.de zum Bleistift. 
<NTQ> Ohne Netzteil: http://pastebin.com/8EQWW791
<NTQ> Und mit info statt state und ohne Netzteil: http://pastebin.com/attBNJnZ
<NTQ> Fuchs: Sorry, hab einfach pastebinit benutzt
<Fuchs> der Akku sieht so weit noch gut aus, eigentlich
<Fuchs> und warum arbeitest Du als root? ;) 
<NTQ> Fuchs: ähm, also root bin ich grad nur drin, weil sonst tp_smapi gemeckert hat und es mit sudo nicht ging
<Fuchs> achso
<Fuchs> wie dem auch sei, der sieht gut aus, vielleicht hatte der gerade einen schwachen Moment
<NTQ> Das ist übrigens auch kein Original lenovo-Akku, sondern einer von SANYO von amazon. Der war billiger ;)
<Fuchs> beobachte mal ob das wieder passiert
<Fuchs> ja gut, das ist dann eben schlecht
<NTQ> das werde ich sicher tun
<NTQ> garantie hab ich ja noch und laut bewertungen hat scheinbar noch niemand so ein problem mit diesem akku gehabt. vielleicht ist wirklich ein defekt drin
<NTQ> also abwarten und bier trinken
<bad-boy86> Guten Abend, hab ein kleines blödes Problem mit Unity unter Ubuntu 11.10 x64 > nach Anwmeldung wird etwas auf der Console geladen, danach werde ich wieder auf den Anmelde Screen geworfen
<NTQ> ich hab jetzt wieder eingestellt, dass er immer nur bis 80% laden soll und erst unter 40% wieder anfangen soll zu laden
<basti> seit dem update schmiert nautilus jedes mal ab, wenn ich aus nautilus auf den desktop zugreife. http://nopaste.info/223422d8b6.html
<basti> bug oder feature?
<BuZZ-T> basti: launchpad is recht voll davon. Hast du nautilus-open-terminal installiert?
<basti> mom
<basti> jup
<basti> das schmiert auch ab, wenn ich eine datei entpacke. leicht nervig
<bullgard4> basti: ein Bug.
<BuZZ-T> basti: nautilus hat im Moment mehrere Probleme, das größte tritt aber nicht auf, wenn entweder nautilus-open-terminal oder die ubuntuone Anbindung nicht installiert sind
<basti> komisch, dass sowas nicht beim testen auffällt
<BuZZ-T> ja, das is echt total strange, ist ja kaum benutzbar, zumindest mit nautilus-open-terminal
<bullgard4> basti: Ist beim Testen aufgefallen.
<basti> schön, dass es trotzdem so veröffentlicht wurde
<basti> BuZZ-T, widersprichst du dir gerade, oder verstehe ich dich nur nicht: macht nautilus-open-terminal nun mehr probleme oder weniger?
<BuZZ-T> ich les keinen logischen Fehler. Deinstallier nautilus-open-terminal oder den ubuntuone Client und die meisten segfaults sind weg
<bad-boy86> ich wäre froh wenn ich soweit kommen würde
<basti> BuZZ-T, hat recht. das "nicht" in "oder die ubuntuone Anbindung nicht installiert sind" irgendwie ausgeblendet
<basti> ach und bullgard4: meine schriften sehen im terminal zB so aus: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/24/bildschirmfotoam2011101.png/ das @ und was w verschmelzen leicht...
<BuZZ-T> hm, du verwendest ein nicht mehr unterstütztes Theme, mit oneiric kam eine neue Schriftart fürs Terminal, vllt ist die ans Theme gebunden
<BuZZ-T> basti: log dich mal in den Gastaccount ein, der sollte das Standard-Theme haben. Schau da mal ob die Schriftart passt.
<BuZZ-T> Oder änder das Theme, wenn's dir nicht wichtig ist das aktuelle zu haben
<basti> einstellungen -> darstellung, oder wo ändere ich das? ich habe mit dieser "neuen" desktopumgebung noch nie gearbeitet und finde gerade gar nichts mehr
<BuZZ-T> so wird es auf deutsch heißen, ja, ich hab's auf englisch
<basti> muss man sich danach neu anmelden, damit auch die schriftarten angepasst werden?
<BuZZ-T> weiß ich nicht
<basti> schaun wa mal. bis gleich
<distly> welches ubuntuversion könnt ihr mir empfehlen, wenn ich gnome 2 extrem mag, (vorallem das verändern des aussehens) unity sagt mir überhaupt nicht zu und 10.10 ist in paar monaten oof
<distly> kde mag ich überhaupt nicht und xfce scheint eher für wenig ressourcen ausgelegt zu sein. ressourcen sind genug vorhanden
<basti> leider keine änderung. im gastaccount übrigens derselbe "matsch"
<basti> das was in http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Schriften beschrieben wird, habe ich befolgt, aber leider keine verbesserung. woran könnte es denn hapern?
<Ribl> kann man sich irgendwie das empathy symbol in der gnome3 system tray anzeigen lassen?  ich muss immer über "aktivitäten -> empathy" gehen nur um die kontaktliste zu öffnen :/
<bullgard4> basti: Ich hatte densleben Effekt, aber nur kurze Zeit in Oneiric Alpha. Bei mir ging er nach einem dist-Update weg. --   Du solltest als erstes einen anderen Font probieren. (Ich glaube, es liegt am falschen Hinting.)
<basti> wo kann man denn zB die schriftarten des jeweiligen themes ändern?
<basti> die systemeinstellungen sind irgendwie recht mager bestückt. gibt es da noch etwas anderes?
<LetoThe2nd> basti: -> gnome-tweak-tool
<elton> nabend
<basti> was ist denn die standardschriftart?
<basti> besser wie gefragt: wie ist der name der standardschriftart?
<elton> ich habe ein problem mit meinen usb-sticks (daten),  alle meine sticks werden nicht mehr unter ubuntu 10.04 erkannt. usb-mouse/drucker funktionieren einwandfrei. google konnte mir bisher nicht helfen.. 
<basti> da stand was von ubuntu, aber wenn ich in den verfgbaren schriften danach suche, gibt es diese nicht
<BuZZ-T> Default Font: Ubuntu, Monospace Font: Ubuntu Mono
<basti> ja, aber eben diese existiert nicht, wenn man danach sucht
<elton> niemand eine idee?
<jokrebel> elton: Anderen Port versucht?
<basti> morgen nerve ich weiter. danke noch mal und schönen abend noch.
<BuZZ-T> hm, am einen PC integriert sich die Menüleiste von Texmaker in Unity, am anderen PC hat texmaker ne eigene Leiste, an welcher Einstellung kann das liegen?
<infected> nabend. kann mir jemand sagen, wo die punkte auf dem hintergrundbild in ubuntu 11.10 herkommen? https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-Xy5qr5uzRyc/TpbrJv_uXII/AAAAAAAAGQs/XP-lr6hX4I8/ubuntu2d.png
<infected> die sollten doch eigentlich nicht da sein, oder?!
<shetlandpony> infected's url: http://tinyurl.com/6kq53cf
<jokrebel> infected: Doch ich glaub das gehört so
<kaphe> hallo, ich habe vor mir eine containerdtaei anzulegen
<kaphe> wenn ich das mit "dd if=/dev/urandom of=container_file bs=1M count=250 
<kaphe> " mache
<kaphe> dd if=/dev/urandom of=container_file bs=1M count=250
<jokrebel> ,enter? kaphe
<shetlandpony> kaphe: Nutze bitte nicht die ENTER-Taste anstelle von Interpunktion. Versuche die Anzahl der abgeschickten Zeilen nicht groesser werden zu lassen als notwendig, da der Channel sonst schwer zu verfolgen wird. [interpunktion]
<kaphe> wo müssen in dem fall danndie 250mb frei sein?
<infected> hm... ich meine da aber am anfang das normale bild ohne punkte gehabt zu haben. das original bild in usr/share/backgrounds/warty-final-ubuntu.png hat die doch auch nicht
<kaphe> danke für den hinweis
<kaphe> kommt nicht nochmal vor
<LetoThe2nd> kaphe: da wo dein of=hinzeigt. in diesem fall logischerweise im aktuellen arbeitsverzeichnis.
<kristian1> Nabend Zusammen!
<c_korn> hm, wenn ich auf keepassx im systray klicke bekomme ich nur die optionen, die anwendung zu schließen oder den arbeitsbereich zu sperren. wie kann ich das programm öffnen?
<kristian1> Hat jemand von euch schon das neue Ubuntu aufgespielt und kann mir sagen, ob der COmpiz-Zoom (Super+Mausrad-nach-oben) immernoch die Leiste links am Rand nicht mitvergrößert?
<MarkusH> ,KeePassX? c_korn 
<shetlandpony> Sorry MarkusH, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber KeePassX
<MarkusH> c_korn http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/KeePassX
<C_A_M> ich finde im neuem 11.10 die einstellungen für den bildschirmschoner nicht wieder, ich möchte den den deaktivieren und die bildschirmsperre auch, weiß jemand wo sich das nun versteckt ?
<MarkusH> jokrebel: wie war doch gleich die syntax um auf eine artikel im uu-wiki zu linken mit shetlandpony ?
<k1l_> ,wiki? MarkusH 
<shetlandpony> MarkusH, wiki ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Startseite
<C_A_M> ahh, ich habs
<MarkusH> k1l_: ich meine einen besimmten artikel
<Minipluto> kristian1: meinst du das enhanced-zoom-desktop?
<MarkusH> k1l_: siehe um 23:04:50
<k1l_> MarkusH: kommt drauf an, ob das factoid im pony gespeichert ist.
<c_korn> MarkusH: mit einem linksklick erscheint jetzt aber auch das menü und nicht die anwendung
<k1l_> ,keepass?
<kristian1> Minipluto: Ja genau. Bei 11.04 hat es 1. stark gerukkelt und 2. die Leiste Links nicht mitvergrößert
<shetlandpony> k1l_, KeePass ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/KeePass - Weitere Infos im query ...
<c_korn> eine andere frage. wieso akzeptiert thunderbird mein master passwort nciht mehr?
<MarkusH> k1l_: m(
<MarkusH> danke
<c_korn> s/nciht/nicht/
<shetlandpony> c_korn meant: eine andere frage. wieso akzeptiert thunderbird mein master passwort nicht mehr?
<k1l_> MarkusH: die factoid datenbank ist bis auf einige händische änderungen ein sehr sehr alter stand des wikis. vlt erfolgt demnächst mal ein update, wenn die uu.de admins nochmal kooperieren. aber sind wir dran.
<Fuchs> k1l_: wir kooperieren seit eh und je :p 
<LetoThe2nd> keine intimitäten in der öffentlichkeit!
<MarkusH> k1l_: ich bin mitglied des webteams und weiss von nix ;)
<Fuchs> MarkusH: das stimmt dann wiederum auch nicht 
 * Fuchs holt Popcorn
<MarkusH> ^^
<Minipluto> kristian1: das Unity-Panel wird nicht mitvergrößert
<kristian1> Minipluto: Und bleibt permanent auf dem Schirm, egal wohin du die Maus bewegst?
<k1l_> MarkusH: gut, dann weiss ich ja, an wen ich mich wenden kann :) aber spass bei seite. wenn der neue bot (mal) fertig wird bräuchten wir auch nen aktuellen dump für die factoids. aber das ist auf den verschiedensten wegen schon in der planung am dran sein.
<Minipluto> kristian1: jupp. Natürlich nur, wenn es nicht schon versteckt ist
<kristian1> Minipluto: Schade, dann kann ich wohl von 10.04 nicht updaten.  Ohne eine gute Vergrößerung bringt mir der beste Desktop nichts. Und Compiz hatte bislang die für mich beste - aber vielen Dank für deine Mühen
<MarkusH> k1l_: gut
<Minipluto> kristian1: kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das jemals anders sein wird weil das Plugin halt nur den Desktop vergrößert und nicht das Panel
<kristian1> Minipluto: Das Problem ist, dass sie den Panal eben in Compiz integriert haben. Also oben drauf projizieren oder so. Unter GNOME 2 war es glücklicherweise anders. Aber ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass sie das je ändern werden. Damit hat Unity leider sehr viel Barrierefreiheit von Ubuntu zerstört.
<Minipluto> kristian1: vielleicht wird ja noch was draus, dazu gibt es immerhin schon einen Bugreport: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/762699
<c_korn> ok, manuelles kopieren und einfügen hat geklappt (bezüglich thunderbird master passwort)
<kristian1> Minipluto: Danke - habe mich bei dem Bug eingetragen. Mal sehen, was draus wird. Besten dank für deine Hilfe auf jeden Fall
<Minipluto> np
<fetti> wie kann ich per terminal schauen was meine festplatte so beansprucht????
<ppq> fetti: iotop
<k1l_> fetti: in wie fern?  vlt hilft ja lsof
<beaver74> oder df -h fetti, wie auch immer dein 'beanspruchen' zu verstehen ist
<nunatak> wo finde ich in gnome 3 die startbefehle für die jeweiligen anwendungen?
<nunatak> alt+f2 bietet auch keine "vorschau"
<nunatak> bei gnome 2 konnte ich im menu nachschauen wenn ich die befehle nicht wusste.und nu?
<Minipluto> wenn ich via ssh auf ein Ubuntu-System zugreife und angenommen dort läuft auf dem Desktop ein Programm in einem Terminal, kann man sich das über die ssh-session auch auf den Bildschirm bringen?
<kristian1> wenn es in screen läuft ja
<LetoThe2nd> kristian1: welches x-programm läuft in screen? ;-)
<kristian1> "dort läuft auf dem Desktop ein Programm in einem Terminal"
<kristian1> ich dachte, er meint, dass es eben kein X-Programm ist
<LetoThe2nd> gutes argument.
<Minipluto> ich machs mal ausführlicher
<ppq> Minipluto: also man kann über vnc auch auf bereits laufende x-sessions zugreifen, das könntest du via ssh machen
<Ribl> ich hab mehrere gnome(3) shell extensions in den passenden ordner gesteckt. Nun laufen die extensions nicht und gnome-tweak-tool zeigt mir die zwar an, aber mit nem Fehlersymbol und forciert 'ausgeschaltet'
<Minipluto> also mal angenommen der Server ist ein Ubuntu-Desktop Rechner und dort wird gerade ein Gameserver in einem Terminal ausgeführt (dort kann man ja auch Befehle eingeben), wie steuert man das dann über SSH?
<kristian1> aso
<Ribl> muss ich noch irgendwas tun um die zum laufen zu bringen? :)
<kristian1> also du startest in dem Terminal screen - dann führst du das aus - 
<LetoThe2nd> Minipluto: nachträglich gar nicht. wenns wie kristian1 sagt innerhalb einer screen-seesion läuft, dann kannst du darauf attachen.
<kristian1> genau - und dies sogar, wenn du das terminal in der zwischenzeit wieder geschlossen hast
<Minipluto> LetoThe2nd, kristian1 das ginge auch, ich wüsste schon vorher, dass ich via SSH auf den Server zugreifen will und könnte daher im Voraus alle Vorkehrungen treffen
<ppq> Minipluto: du könntest via ssh erstmal remote den vnc-server installieren/einrichten und dann vnc über ssh tunneln und damit auf die laufende x-session zugreifen
<Minipluto> oha xD
<kristian1> ja - aber wäre das nicht sowas wie Kanonen auf spatzen?
<ppq> aber screen ist definitiv besser :D
<LetoThe2nd> Minipluto: dann gehst du jetzt am besten einfach und lernst wie screen funktioniert.
<Minipluto> mach ich, danke euch
<ppq> LetoThe2nd: ⁵
<kristian1> oder ganz einfach in drei schritten
<kristian1> Terminal auf: "screen"
<kristian1> auf = öffnen
<kristian1> dann befehl ausführen
<kristian1> STRG + A + D drücken
<kristian1> über ssh einloggen (selber benutzer)
<Minipluto> lese es mir gerade im Wiki durch
<kristian1> oder so
<Minipluto> danköö
<kristian1> ppq: generell gefragt: ist der VNC nicht standartmäßig installiert?
<ppq> kristian1: in ubuntuversionen mit gnome war immer vino gleich mit dabei, joa. weiß nicht wie das jetzt aussieht
<ppq> ich weiß auch nicht, ob man mit vino auch auf bestehende x-sessions zugreifen kann
<kristian1> ppq: gut, ich auch nicht - bin bei 10.04 stehen geblieben
<ppq> mit dem vnc-server von kde geht's jedenfalls
<kristian1> ppq: Hat KDE ne gescheite vergrößerung?
<ppq> kristian1: wie meinst du das? zoom?
<ppq> in sachen accessibility bin ich leider auch nicht so bewandert ;)
<kristian1> ppq: kompletten Bildschirm vergrößern und mit der Maus abfahren können
<yacoov> ne ne
<kristian1> ?
<yacoov> 10.04 lauft stabil?
<yacoov> kommen noch updates?
<kristian1> ja
<kristian1> und das wird auch ne Zeit noch so bleiben
<k1l_> ,lts? yacoov 
<shetlandpony> yacoov, lts ist die Abkuerzung fuer Long-Term Support (langfristige Unterstuetzung) und wird durch ein LTS in der Versionsnummer gekennzeichnet. Derzeitige LTS-Versionen sind Ubuntu 8.04.4(Hardy Heron Point Four) und Ubuntu 10.04.3(Lucid Lynx Point Three). http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Long_Term_Support
<jokrebel_> yacoov: Ist ne LTS - da gibts schon noch Updates. Und läuft auch schon stabil hier.
<kristian1> hier auch
<yacoov> nice
<kristian1> ppa für aktuellen firefox würde ich installieren
<yacoov> 7.0?
<kristian1> ja
<kristian1> https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-stable
<ghostcube> hmm hat noch jemand probleme nach dem update von 11.043 auf 11.10 mit dem netzwerk? meine verbindung disconnected laufend. chip is ein  Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications AR8121/AR8113/AR8114 Gigabit or Fast Ethernet (rev b0)
<advertface> moin
<kristian1> moin
<advertface> moin
<kristian1> moin
<advertface> moin
<yacoov> moin
<advertface> moin
<jokrebel_> jaja
<kristian1> was können wir für dich tun?
<advertface> ja
<advertface> liebt mich
<yacoov> lol
<advertface> olol
<advertface> und kauft euch bossaura
<advertface> <3
<k1l> ,ot? advertface 
<shetlandpony> advertface: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<ppq> advertface: liebesbekundungen gern nebenan ;)
<advertface> olol?
<advertface> wie egal mir das ist xD
<advertface> dieser channel sowieso^^
<advertface> <3
<LetoThe2nd> wer will?
<LetoThe2nd> ah.
<kristian1> womit kann man das wünschen?
<yacoov> ghostcube ?
<kristian1> und dann nutzername?
<kristian1> okay
<ghostcube> http://pastie.org/2697525
<jokrebel_> bye
<C_A_M> kennt jemand nen trick wie man im filezilla mehrere dateien mit gedrückter taste auswählen kann wie man es unter indows gewohnt war ?
<dejan_spasic> hi
<dejan_spasic> habe eine frage was die schriftgröße des systems angeht (11.10). wo kann ich diesen einstellen?  
<LetoThe2nd> dejan_spasic: gnome-tweak-tool oder dconf, für die details bei letzterem tante google befragen.
<dejan_spasic> LetoThe2nd: danke
<Zaaa> Jemand einen Tipp für mich wodran es legen kann, das ich auf meinen vsftpd Server keine daten schieben kann, obwohl der local user selbst zu der gruppe gehört auf den der ordner verweist ?
<MarkusH> C_A_M: Strg oder Umschalt
<C_A_M> danke
<C_A_M> funktioniert nicht
<sprash> Hi! seit dem 11.10 update läuft mein Wlan nicht mehr
#ubuntu-de 2011-10-15
<C-A-M> beim antworten auf eine e-mail über evolution bekomme ich nach dem senden in evolution folgende fehlermeldung
<C-A-M> The reported error was "Anhängen an mbox:///home/claas/.local/share/evolution/mail/local#Sent gescheitert: Ungültiger Ordneradresse »mbox:///home/claas/.local/share/evolution/mail/local#Sent«
<C-A-M> Stattdessen wird versucht, an den lokalen »Verschickt«-Ordner anzuhängen.".
<C-A-M> kann man da was machen ?
<C-A-M> Ihre Nachricht wurde gesendet, aber ein Fehler ist während der Nachverarbeitung aufgetreten.
<C-A-M> wird sicherlich an der migration liegen nach dem upgrade auf 11.10
<C-A-M> sehe auch gerade das nun alles doppelt vorhanden ist. einmal wie gewohnt unter: Auf diesem Rechner und dann weiter unten noch einmal unter c.a.m@localhost
<C-A-M> moin bullgard4
<bullgard4> C-A-M: Guten Morgen!
<C-A-M> bei der migration von evolution nach dem upgrade auf 11.10 muss was schief gelaufen sein. beim antworten auf eine e-mail über evolution bekomme ich nach dem senden in evolution folgende fehlermeldung:
<C-A-M> Ihre Nachricht wurde gesendet, aber ein Fehler ist während der Nachverarbeitung aufgetreten. The reported error was "Anhängen an mbox:///home/claas/.local/share/evolution/mail/local#Sent gescheitert: Ungültiger Ordneradresse »mbox:///home/claas/.local/share/evolution/mail/local#Sent«
<C-A-M> <C-A-M> Stattdessen wird versucht, an den lokalen »Verschickt«-Ordner anzuhängen.".
<C-A-M> sehe auch gerade das nun alles doppelt vorhanden ist. einmal wie gewohnt unter: Auf diesem Rechner und dann weiter unten noch einmal unter c.a.m@localhost
<Freaxor> moin
<Freaxor> bin mit ubuntu 11.10 sehr zufrieden
<Freaxor> vorhien geupgraded, ohne probleme
<Freaxor> Linux 3.0 ist schon toll :)
<Jo2006> und auf welchere hw linux 3.0?
<bullgard4> C-A-M: Das "riecht" nach einem Bug. Ich selbst habe Evolution noch nicht unter Ubuntu 11.10 ausprobiert. Du solltest in Launchpad gucken, ob dieser Fehler schon gemeldet wurde für Ubuntu 11.10. Wenn er nicht gemeldet wurde, solltest Du ihn melden. 
<C-A-M> danke, mach ich gerne. gibts nen link auf ubuntuusers?
<bullgard4> C-A-M: einen Link wohin?
<C-A-M> zum lunchpad
<bullgard4> C-A-M: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs
<C-A-M> Danke
<bullgard4> Jo2006: Ich verwende GNOME Shell 3.2.0 auf einem Thinkpad T61.
<MarkusH> C-A-M: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/launchpad
<C-A-M> danke. 
<C-A-M> das wird was werden mit meinem englisch :)
<MarkusH> C-A-M: wird schon ;)
<jokrebel> moin
<MarkusH> moin jokrebel 
<creampuff> gibt es eine Möglichkeit den Logout-Eintrag dauert und den Shutdown-Eintrag dauerhaft im Menü zu haben ? Die Lösung mit ALT ist nervig.
<jokrebel> creampuff: Was ist die Lösung mit ALT?
<creampuff> geh ins menu und drück ALT :D
<jokrebel> creampuff: Und von welcher Version mit welcher Oberfläche sprichst Du?
<creampuff> oh, sorry, 11.10 mit gnome 3
 * jokrebel hat kein Gnome3 hier - nur Gnome2 auf dem einen und Unity auf dem anderen Rechner. Sorry, kann so also nicht nachvollziehen.
<sash_> creampuff: Bei Gnome 3.2 sollte das doch teil des Updates gewesen sein? Oder benutzt du 11.04 mit PPA?
<creampuff> kein ppa. sollte gnome nicht offiziell unterstützt werden ?
<sash_> Ab 11.10, ja.
<creampuff> also wie oben geschrieben, der Rechner hat 11.10
<sash_> Und soweit ich weiß, war es Teil des Updates von Gnome 3.0 auf 3.2, dass eben dieses ALT-Drücken im Shutdown-Menü nicht mehr da ist.
<sash_> Ansonsten gibts da ne gnome-shell-extension für, Moment.
<sash_> creampuff: Ich weiß nicht, ob und wie Ubuntu die paketiert, aber die heißt gnome-shell-extension-alternative-status-menu
<creampuff> hmm...
<sash_> Anscheinend haben die die (noch?) nicht paketiert.
<sash_> creampuff: Das wird dann ein bisschen mehr Arbeit: https://live.gnome.org/GnomeShell/Extensions <- Da anfangen.
<creampuff> danke, aber irgendwie ist mir das zuviel Arbeit. Da kann gleich irgendeine andere Distri nutzen. Sollte aufgrund des Protestes nicht bei 11.10 gnome besser unterstützt werden ?
<sash_> Wieso die die Shell-Extensions nicht paketieren, versteh ich echt nicht. Oder ich bin zu blöd, die zu finden.
<sash_> Du könntest auch die .rpm von Fedora 15 oder 16 laden, dir mit alien ein deb draus machen und das installieren. Aber das läuft nicht gerade unter "Empfohlene Vorgehensweisen", wobei ich das bei so kleinen Paketen für recht unkritisch halte.
<sash_> Ich würd die von Fedora 16 nehmen, weil da auch Gnome 3.2 drin ist.
<creampuff> sash_, es ist klar warum die Gnome so stiefmütterlich behandeln: Die wollen ihr Unity-Zeug durchdrücken :-/
<jokrebel> .oO( nicht schon wieder ne Diskussion hier, bitte )
<sash_> Ja, das kann natürlich sein. Ist hier aber nicht Thema :) Wurde in den letzten Tagen und Wochen immer wieder wild diskutiert.
<creampuff> Aha,...
<Guest97450> Hi. Ich surfe regelmäßig über ein unverschlüsseltes Wlan, das mich aber beim ersten Websiteaufruf auf eine Seite weiterleitet, auf der ich meine Zugangsdaten eingeben muss. Kennt Ihr vielleicht von deutschen Bahnhöfen. Ich suche nach einer Möglichkeit, das Anmelden zu optimieren, also zum Beispiel durch ein Skript, das die Zugangsdaten (POST, nicht GET) direkt schickt. So müsste ich nicht ständig den Umweg über den Bro
<Guest97450> Ich weiß aber nicht, wie ich in einem Skript POST-Daten übermittle.
<LetoThe2nd> Guest97450: geraten: curl anschauen.
<sash_> Würd ich irgendwie nicht wollen.
<sash_> Ich bin ja fast sicher, dass die Authentifizierung über https geht und irgendwie würde es mir widerstreben, das irgendwie mit curl zu frickeln.
<LetoThe2nd> depends. jeder braucht ein hobby ;-)
<Guest97450> sash_: LetoThe2nd: ja, sieht so aus, als könne curl entweder HTTPS oder POST, nicht beides gleichzeitig
<LetoThe2nd> Guest97450: keine ahnung, deswegen auch ausdrücklich geraten ;-)
<Guest97450> LetoThe2nd: Ja, deswegen ja danke für den Tipp, aber meine Recherche sagt: "curl supports SSL certificates, HTTP POST," usw.
<heyatze> Moin, der grafikarten treiber funktioniert unter  11.10 nicht mehr richtig..... ein monitor wird garnicht erkannt , der zweite (der übrigends kacke ist ;) ) wird erkannt,... beide treiber funktionieren nicht, grx275 habe
<heyatze> *ich
<theobviousfaker> Guten Morgen
<theobviousfaker> Ich möchte mal in die Runde fragen ob jemand bereits mein Problem hatte und es (hoffentlich ;) eine schnelle Lösung gibt, die ich übersehen habe.
<hitchi> MOIN
<LetoThe2nd> ,wf? theobviousfaker, metafragen bringen nur gar nichts, deshalb
<shetlandpony> theobviousfaker, metafragen bringen nur gar nichts, deshalb: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<theobviousfaker> nach dem letzten Update auf 11.10 funktioniert meine netzwerkbverbindung einfach gar nicht mehr. er behauptet, dass kein Kabel angeschlossen ist. ifconfig erkennt den Adapter einwandfrei wie vorher auch schon
<theobviousfaker> da ich keinen "fehler" als solchen entdecken kann, weiß ich auch nicht wo ich weiter angreifen soll. 
<theobviousfaker> entschuldigt die meta-einleitung :) ich wollte nur nicht ganz so hereinplatzen in den schönen morgen
 * LetoThe2nd würde spontan dmesg durchleuchten und mal nach problemen mit dem modell/modul googlen.
<theobviousfaker> handelt sich um einen onboard netzwerkkarte, also eine kabelverbindung. bisher gab es nie treiberprobleme damit, sprich wurde immer sofort probelmlos erkannt
<theobviousfaker> ok ich google gleich nochmal, aber dmesg hat bisher auch nichts zutage geführt
<theobviousfaker> nagut, jetzt habe ich das problem zufällig lösen können. passiert ja imemr dann wenn man schon gefragt hat :) habe gerade per sudo ifconfig eth0 up die karte scheinbar manuell aktiviert und prompt funktioniert auch alles. leider war vorher nicht ersichtlich, dass sie *nicht* aktiviert ist. danke für die hilfsbereitschaft!
<basti> da ich probleme mit den shriftarten habe, habe ich mal gnome-specimen ausprobiert. da kommt dann folgende fehlermeldung: glib.GError: Der Konfigurationsserver konnte nicht kontaktiert werden: D-BUS-Fehler: Method "Set" with signature "s(ii)" on interface "org.gnome.GConf.Database" doesn't exist
<basti> fehlt da etwas in der installation?
<soc> ist es irgendwie möglich, java 6 zu entfernen?
<soc> und nur java 7 laufen zu lassen?
<[AI]> soc: sudo apt-get remove sun-java6-* ?
<DerMicha> moin
<soc> das will auch alle 7er sachen entfernen
<[AI]> achso mh
<DasMicha> sagtmal, wie kann ich nem ubuntu bootstick in den bootparametern befehlen mich in die komandozeile zu booten und das mit max 800x600px 
<DasMicha> ich bekomm auf meinem uralt tft immer "signal out of range" und brauche eigendlich grad nur ne konsole
<soc> wann man im nautilus eig. irgendwie noch die ansicht ändern?
<soc> also auf “detail”
<theobviousfaker> jA @ soc
<theobviousfaker> strg 1 2 3
<soc> danke!!!
<[AI]> oder einfach oben auf view :P
<soc> view?
<[AI]> ansicht
<soc> hab kein view ...
<soc> ach f*** das is ja jetzt alles da oben
<soc> seufz
<soc> danke
<[AI]> :p
<theobviousfaker> @micha: kannst du nicht auf ne textkonsole umschalten? strg+alt+f6 
<soc> wie komme ich denn an meine einstellungen?
<soc> gnome-appaerance-properties und co?
<theobviousfaker> alt+f2 und dann genau das eingeben?
<theobviousfaker> Hat schon jemand fglrx unter 11.10 zum laufen gekriegt? :D 
<ppq> ja
<ppq> nächste frage? ;)
<theobviousfaker> tell meeee! :)
<ppq> was möchtest du wissen?
<theobviousfaker> nein also, wie folgt: nach dem update bootet er schlicht nicht mehr. er hängt sich immer auf, und zwar an verschiedenen stellen. 
<LetoThe2nd> oO( gut, dass wir nicht erst vor 10min auf die sinnlosigkeit von metafragen hingewiesen haben ;-) )
<theobviousfaker> aber noch lange vor dem desktop
<theobviousfaker> wenn ich fglrx deinstalliere komme ich wenigstens in die textkonsole
<theobviousfaker> dmesg gibt auch nichts her, jedenfalls nichts was ich als fehler erkennen würde
<LetoThe2nd> da ist auch eher die Xorg.0.log relevant.
<theobviousfaker> wenn ich mit nem älteren kernel boote, dann geht es zwar im fallback-modus, aber auch nur sehr schlecht und manchmal kriegt er da auch finalen schluckauf
<theobviousfaker> ah, gleich mal nachsehen.
<jokrebel> cu
<Heart|> hallo
<Heart|> xubuntu 11.10 nutzt ebenfalls den neuen lightDM?
<Heart|> ist bei diesem ein paralleler login zweier user möglich?
<hitchi> kann man bei gnome 3 keine themes mehr verändern/installieren? da gabs dooch früher bei appearence doch so ein eigenschaften button? ist der weg oder nur umgezogen????
<cnc-9-Achsen> Guten tag ich bin auf der suche nach einer farbänderung in der "X Resource Database" mit "appres  XTerm travers" find ich nichts 
<sash_> hitchi: Weg. Man kann Themes installieren. https://live.gnome.org/GnomeShell/
<cnc-9-Achsen> es müsste so ein eintrag zu finden sein -> traverse: #ff0000
<cnc-9-Achsen> Frage ist der eintrag erst zufinden wenn die aplication läuft ?
<C_A_M> http://pastebin.com/RqaB4W9N
<Guardian_> "Sie haben nicht die nötigen Zugriffsrechte, um den Inhalt von »root« anzuzeigen." was kann ich da machen?
<hitchi> sash_:  also ich verstehe nur banhof, wollte mir das theme installieren, habs schon in /themes eingefügt ( http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Zukitwo?content=140562 ) aber wie kriege ich es aktiviert, (fonts sind auch installiert)
<LetoThe2nd> Guardian_: am besten nichts, weil es keinen validen grund dafür gibt. dein denkfahler liegt irgendwo in deinem vorhaben.
<bekks> Guardian_: Was genau hast Du denn vor?
<Guardian_> ich bin aber als systemverwalter eingeloggt, in 10.04 konnte ich da noch problemlos rein
<bekks> Guardian_: Was genau hast Du denn vor?
<sash_> hitchi: gnome-tweak-tool installieren und darüber aktivieren
<theobviousfaker> zu mein fglrx: die Xorg.1.log sagt u.a. folgendes: DRI initialization failed, kernel module fglrx.ko missing or incomplete
<Guardian_> da liegen die programmordner der installierten software, da sollte man schon zugriff drauf haben bekks
<theobviousfaker> und etwas vorher noch: no DRM connection for driver fglrx
<bekks> Guardian_: Das ist nicht wahr. In /root liegen keine Programmordner, die dahin gehören würden.
<LetoThe2nd> Guardian_: quatsch. sag halt einfach, was du *wirklich* vorhast.
<Mich0r> moin, ich hab grad ein ernstes problem, mein ubuntu bootstick sorgt trotz "fb=false" bzw "xforcevesa" immer ein "signal out of range" auf meinem 800x600 tft und ich habe kein anderes system was irgendwie funzt
<Mich0r> irc hab ich grad über handy
<Mich0r> was kann ich tun? ich brauche nur eine laufende konsole auf der maschine
<LetoThe2nd> Mich0r: gibts nicht die auswahl "recovery" im grub?
<Mich0r> naja, der bootstick hat denunetbootin bootloader, also muss ich das irgendwie mit den bootparametern regeln, auf der hdd ist nur nen kaputtes arch
<LetoThe2nd> hm.
<Guardian_> ich möchte im root meine porns verstecken, was sonst. also sagt mir doch bitte wie ich da reinkomme...
<ppq> Guardian_: du kannst im terminal via 'sudo -i' root werden, dann hast du auch zugriff auf /root
<bekks> Was auch immer man da verstecken will -- sudo -i ist kein Geheimnis.
<Mich0r> mich wundert nur das weder xforcevesa noch fb=false irgendwie funktionieren
<LetoThe2nd> hat halt mit sinnhaftem support nichts mehr zu tun, aber wenns ihn glücklich macht...
<ppq> Guardian_: aber bei der gelegenheit: keinesfalls grafische programme mit sudo starten. lies bitte den ubuntuusers-wiki-artikel zum thema sudo, da ist erklärt, wieso einem das ne ganze menge zerschießen kann
<ppq> ,sudo? Guardian_
<shetlandpony> Guardian_: Mit sudo erlangt man kurzzeitig Administratorrechte. Falsch eingesetzt kann man sich damit aber auch das System nachhaltig zerstoeren. Daher bitte vor der Verwendung den folgenden Artikel lesen *und* verstehen und sudo nur einsetzen, wenn es Sinn macht und nicht pauschal bei jeder Fehlermeldung. Weitere Infos: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sudo
<LetoThe2nd> Mich0r: gabs da nicht was mit noplymouth oder so?
<Mich0r> kann ich nicht dem framebuffer ne auflösung vorgeben als zusatz zu init=/bin/sh ?
<Mich0r> hm das probier ich mal
<LetoThe2nd> Mich0r: bzw. nomodeset, nokms oder so... musst mal googlen.
<axel> Also gnome-tewak-tool hab ich installiert und ausgeführt, und verändert, jedoch speichert er die einstellungen nicht, ich kann meine themes auswählen, aber es gibt kein übernehmen button....
<Mich0r> Guardian_ zum verstecken reichts auch aus nen unsichtbaren ordner an zu legen
<Guardian_> naja bekks, man kann dort gut was verstecken, weil man nur mit passwort reinkommt
<ppq> Mich0r: vielleicht hilft dir http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Konsolen-Aufl%C3%B6sung
<bekks> Unsinn.
<Mich0r> ansonsten nen truecrypt container, den kanste dann wie n normales filesystem mounten
<dc5ala> axel: Änderungen werden sofort übernommen, da gibts kein button dafür
<bekks> Guardian_: Ich lege eine Live-CD ein, starte deinen Rechner, und brauche nicht mal ein Passwort um an den Ordner heranzukommen.
<Guardian_> echt?
<bekks> Echt.
<Guardian_> dann ist das eine sicherheitslücke
<Mich0r> jup
<Mich0r> lol
<theobviousfaker> ist in etwa das gleiche wie die festplatte auszubauen und in nen andern rechner zu stecken
<LetoThe2nd> Guardian_: nein, das ost ein rechtesystem-nichtverstanden :-)
<bekks> Guardian_: Ist es nicht. :)
<ppq> Guardian_: rechteverwaltung hat nichts mit verschlüsselung zu tun, das sind zwei grundlegend verschiedene konzepte
<Mich0r> Guardian_ mach nen truecryptcontainer den kannst mit 128bit AES crypten und mit passwort wie ne festplatte ins system einhängen
<axel> dc5ala:  habs über sudo von der console gestartet, es wird nichts übernommen, session von mir heißt "gnome"
<theobviousfaker> ok, also mein fglrx problem scheint irgendwas mit dem kernel-modul zu tun zu haben. in der ecke kenne ich mich leider gar nicht aus. im aktuell installierten 3.0-kernel funktioniert mein fglrx gar nicht, wie gesagt "DRI intitialization failed, kernel module missing or incomplete". unter dem alten kernel (2.6.35 müssdte das sein) funktioniert es
<dc5ala> axel, warum über sudo?
<ppq> axel: für grafische programme bitte NICHT sudo nutzen, sondern gksu
<axel> auch ohne gehtes nicht
<Mich0r> ausserdem Guardian_ ich will dir nicht zu nahe treten, aber wie alt bist du das du deinen pr0n verstecken musst? xD
<LetoThe2nd> Mich0r: lass bitte.
<Guardian_> es muss ja nicht professionell versteckt sein, es reicht wenn ein normaler user nicht zufällig drüberstolpert
<Mich0r> nim halt ne externe festplatte und versteck sie im kleiderschrank ;)
<LetoThe2nd> Guardian_: einfache grundlage: alles was _nicht_ verschlüsselt ist kann jeder lesen, der hardwaremässig auf deinen rechner zugriff hat. punkt aus ende.
<Mich0r> naja over und ende, danke für die tips
<dimitri_> xD
<axel> dc5ala: ppq  also gksu :) was neues dazugelernt :) aber änderungen übernimmt er immer noch nicht...... :(
<theobviousfaker> ich habe versucht den fglrx schon mehrmals neu zu installieren. außerdem habe ich im grub die option radeon modeset=1 stehen. ohne diese option gehts auch nicht
<Guardian_> er kann vielleicht wenn er will und sich damit auskennt, aber wenn man extra eine live cd braucht, dann ist mir das "versteckt" genug
<dc5ala> axel, hast gnome-shell am rennen?
<LetoThe2nd> Guardian_: dann reichts aber auch, wenn du einfach nen ordner in deinem home erzeugst, den strenggeheim nennst und die rechte auf 700 setzt. der effekt ist völlig identisch.
<Guardian_> der wäre dann aber zu auffällig
<C_A_M> niemand ne idee dazu http://pastebin.com/RqaB4W9N ?
<LetoThe2nd> Guardian_: dann nenn ihn halt '.todlangweilig'.. dann ist er sogar noch versteckt!!!
<Guardian_> ok danke, ich werd mal alle möglichkeiten ausprobieren :)
<dc5ala> C_A_M, schau mal obs da da nicht ne Einstellung gibt wie bei Thunderbird (Kopien und Ordner), was beim Versenden geschehen soll (Kopie in Versendet-Ordner ...)
<C_A_M> ok, danke, schau ich mal
<LetoThe2nd> Guardian_: prinzipiell sollten deine (egal wie geheimen) benutzerdaten immer irgendwo unter /home liegen, da du sonst gefahr läufst dein rootsystem vollzumüllen und dir dadurch das system weitestgehend lahmzulegen.
<stdusr> Hallo, mein Vater hat seinen Laptop von 10.04 oder 10.10  oder 11.04 (er weiß es nicht) auf 11.10 upgegradet. Leider hängt sein Laptop bei "Checking Battery State". Jemand ne Idee?
<Guardian_> LetoThe2nd, ich hab extra 20gb für root partitioniert
<dc5ala> C_A_M, grad kein Evolution zu Hand, ich installiers mal kurz
<boootie> hi, ich hab ubuntu bereits 2x installiert, aber beim booten bleibt ubuntu schon wieder hängen - hatte bisher noch nie so ein problem mit ubuntu - da ich normale pc-hardware verwende- jemand tipps wie ich ubuntu installiert bekomme?
<apollo13> ohne quiet und splash booten und schaun was er sagt…
<C_A_M> danke. in den einstellungen finde ich nichts dazu
<boootie> apollo13: er kommt erst garnicht zum bootsplash
<apollo13> du sollst ihn ja auch abdrehen^^
<boootie> aber mit den meldungen kann ich nichts anfangen soll ich die hier posten?
<dc5ala> C_A_M, im Konteneditor in den Einstellungen unter Vorgaben gibts "Ordner für verschickte Nachrichten", da kannst mal den richtigen auswählen
<apollo13> paste.pocoo.org
<boootie> ok, ich mach mal ein foto beim booten - wo er hängt und melde mich nochmal
<Sudokuplayer> Benötige ich für gnome-sudoku gnome als Desktop?
<boootie> gibts eigentlich auch ein paste dienst für fotos - kenn nur dienste wo fotos immer für jahre online bleiben ...
<Benno> Sudokuplayer: nein
<Sudokuplayer> Hintergrund: ich habe nach update auf 11.10 Probleme mit der Bildschirmdarstellung im Sudoku:
<Sudokuplayer> Die Einteilung in die 9 großen Felder ist nicht mehr erkennbar.
<Sudokuplayer> Bisher habe ich unter 11.10 kein gnome installiert.
<Sudokuplayer> Das Spiel ist also aus vorherigen Installationen "übrig".
<dc5ala> Sudokuplayer, als desktop selbst nicht, muss nur installiert sein wegen seiner Bibliotheken
<Sudokuplayer> Wie kann ich es installieren ohne es als Desktop zu nutzen?
<Sudokuplayer> (Wollte den neuen Desktop ruhig doch mal probieren, bei 11.04 war ich noch zurück auf Gnome gewechselt).
<Sudokuplayer> Oder anders: Wenn ich es installiere, wird es dann automatisch zum verwendeten Desktop?
<dc5ala> Sudokuplayer, du stellst den verwendeten Desktop beim grafischen Login einfach ein
<Sudokuplayer> Danke, werde es probieren.
<JackBauer> Hallo! Habe ein Problem mit Flash nach dem Upgrade von Ubuntu 11.04 auf 11.10. Es wird ein Fehler angezeigt "flashplugin-downloader konnte nicht installiert werden" und wenn ich jetzt versuche, Flash über die Adobe-Webseite zu installieren, sagt mir die Software-Verwaltung nur "Es gibt kein Paket mit dem Namen 'flashplugin-downloader'" - was kann ich da tun? Dennvia Google habe ich nur ein paar unbeantwortete Fragen des gleichen
<dadrc> JackBauer, das Paket heißt seit Flash 11 adobe-flashplugin und ist im Partner-Repository, kann also sein, dass du das erst anmachen musst
<JackBauer> dadrc:  Danke! Aber was heißt anmachen? Bzw welches anmachen?
<JackBauer> dadrc: Ich glaube ich habe es mit Synaptic gefunden, hoffentlich gehts
<Question> Hallo. Gibt es etwas wie Taskmanager ? Thunderbird läuft bei mir im prozess. aber habs nicht offen
<bekks> Question: Terminal aufmachen, "ps -ef | grep thunderbird" eintippen.
<Question> nein hat nicht funktioniert
<Question> "thunderbird is already running.... "
<bekks> ...
<bekks> ps -ef | grep thunderbird _zeigt auch nur an_ ob thunderbird als Prozess noch läuft.
<Question> achso ^^
<Question> sorry
<bekks> Question: Und läuft es? :)
<Question> 1974     1  1 12:10 ?        00:00:35 /usr/lib/thunderbird-7.0.1/thunderbird-bin
<Question> 1974     1  1 12:10 ?        00:00:35 /usr/lib/thunderbird-7.0.1/thunderbird-bin
<Question> ups
<bekks> "kill 1974".
<Question> 2527  2421  0 12:47 pts/0    00:00:00 grep --color=auto thunderbird
<basti> irgendwie will das system nicht mit meiner swap partition zusammenarbeiten: http://nopaste.info/89897523fa.html jemand eine idde warum?
<bekks> basti: swap sient man nie als mountpoint...
<bekks> s/n/h/
<shetlandpony> bekks meant: basti: swap sieht man nie als mountpoint...
<BillBuchanan> Morgen, ich hab ein für mich nicht erklärbares Problem: Wenn ich meinen Laptop boote, erscheint ganz normal der Bootloader, dort wähle ich Ubuntu aus und dann zeigt mir der Laptop etwa 40 Sekunden einfach einen schwarzen Bildschirm an, bevor das Ubuntu-Bootlogo erscheint. Mir kommt das extrem lang vor, vor allem weil mein Netbook das nicht macht und wesentlich schneller bootet - hat das irgendwas mit Autostart-Programmen zu
<basti> ah, ok. beim booten wurde sich immer beschwert, dass sda2 nicht mountbar ist. deswegen war ich etwas verunsichert
<bekks> ,512? BillBuchanan 
<shetlandpony> BillBuchanan: Ein IRC-Paket hat eine maximale Laenge von 512 Byte. Wenn deine Zeile zu lang ist, schneidet mein Client den Rest ab. Deshalb haben wir nur den Anfang deiner Zeile lesen koennen. Bedenke auch, dass ein Teil protokoll-intern genutzt wird und dir deshalb nicht die ganzen 512 Zeichen zur Verfuegung stehen. Auch die we
<bekks> basti: Ja, dann kontrollier mal deine /etc/fstab
<Question> sehr schön. Ich bedanke mich
<basti> bekks, hatte ich ja. war alles iO
<bekks> basti: Offensichtlich ja nicht.
<basti> was soll ich sagen. /dev/sda2 war swap und die optionen waren alle ok. copy&paste aus dem wiki
<Sudokuplayer> rehi
<BillBuchanan> bekks: Habs mal gepasted:
<BillBuchanan> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/403417/
<Sudokuplayer> Danke für die Antworten hier, aber der Grund für meine Darstellungsprobleme beim Sudoku muss woanders liegen.
<Sudokuplayer> Habe gnome installiert, Darstellungsprobleme blieben.
<bekks> basti: c&p ist sehr selten 100% richtig.
<Sudokuplayer> Habe neu gestartet, gnome als Desktop genutzt, auch dort die Darstellungsprobleme.
<bekks> basti: Nopaste bitte mal die Ausgaben der folgenden Befehle: sudo fdisk -l; sudo blkid -g; sudo blkid; sudo swap -l
<bekks> basti: Und auch lsb_release -a
<Sudokuplayer> Aber es gibt auch für mich wichtigeres als Sudoku zu spielen. Danke nochmals für die Hilfe, wollte nur feedback geben.
<basti> bekks, fdisk -l siehe obiges nopaste
<basti> bekks, und jetzt habe ich ja die swap parition händisch eingebunden, insofern wird alle stimmen. ich schaue mal nach dem nächsten reboot
<seemawn> hi
<BillBuchanan> keiner eine idee?
<seemawn> seit dem upgrade finde ich meinen wlan-kanal nicht mehr. Ich benutze broadcom mit nem propetaeren treiber.
<seemawn> bisher hab ich auf kanal 13 gefunkt, jetzt funkt er auf kanal 6. Es geht, aber langsam.
<seemawn> aeh
<seemawn> moment
<seemawn> *seit deum upgrade find ich meine ssid nicht mehr.*
<seemawn> ich habe eben den hinweis bekommen, dass die karte nur zw. 1 und 11 funkt, wenn der treiber noch amerikanisch eingestellt ist. Wie kann ich ihm mitteilen, dass er kanal 13 benutzen darf?
<Ribl> moin
<Ribl> jemand ne idee?: nutze gnome3 und will nen befehl (synclient..) jedes mal beim laden vom xserver ausführen lassen. hab keine xorg.conf und gconf gibts ja unter gnome3 nicht mehr
<Ribl> 'startprogramme' geht auch nicht, da 'startprogramme' nicht beim wiedererwachen ausm suspend ausgeführt wird
<apollo13> Ribl: ubuntu hat in diesem sinne kein gnome3, wenn du also nicht von unity redest bist du hier falsch mit gnome3
<Ribl> rec von gnome3 :>
<Ribl> red
<Ribl> naja, ich denk mal, dass einige ubuntu 11.10 nutzer gnome3 anstelle von unity nutzen
<Ribl> daher hab ichs einfach mal versucht ^^
<apollo13> hmm ja, wenn 11.10 das als gnome3 hat schon
<Ribl> ausserdem hab ich selbiges problem auch unter unity :)
<apollo13> wenn du dafür aber extra software installieren musstest dann nicht
<LetoThe2nd> naja, wird g3 nicht offiziell unterstützt? es ist zwar nicht mehr default, aber IMHO genauso valide wie kde oder xfce.
<apollo13> kA drum die frage
<Ribl> joa
<Ribl> ab 11.10 is gnome3 im ppa
<sonotos> hat noch wer probleme unter ubuntu 11.10 mit ati und gnome3? alle label sind zu unkenntlichkeit verzerrt
<apollo13> Ribl: ppa ist nicht supported
<basti> wie kann man denn diese startleiste links konfigurieren? also zB in welcher reihenfolge die programme/icons angezeigt werden sollen?
<LetoThe2nd> Ribl: also da verwechselst du was. bei 11.04 und früher ists ein (sehr problematisches) ppa, das wir nicht supporten wollen. in 11.10 ists in den offiziellen quellen.
<apollo13> und gconf brauchst fürs starten nicht, trags einfach im autostart an
<dc5ala> basti: zieh ein icon einfach rechts raus und dann schiebs wieder wo anderst rein
<c_korn> wie kann ich eine anwendung im launcher hoch und runter schieben, also die reihnfolge ändern?
<basti> siehe meine frage c_korn 
<basti> aber ich würde zB auch gerne konfigurieren wie schnell die leiste aufpoppt. oder dass ich nicht möchte, dass alle datenträger dort angezeigt werden.
<Ribl> apollo13: sobald ich einmal suspende ists wieder weg (ich muss taste 2 und 3 meines touchpads vertauschen) und autostart wird nur beim direkten start angewandt. nicht jedoch beim aufwachen aus dem suspend
<c_korn> s/reihnfolge/reihenfolge/
<shetlandpony> c_korn meant: wie kann ich eine anwendung im launcher hoch und runter schieben, also die reihenfolge ändern?
<apollo13> Ribl: hmm gnome3 hat dconf und sonst ne xonf anlegen
<c_korn> basti: hier unter "anwendungen sortieren" steht es http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Unity/Unity_Startmen%C3%BC du musst das app erst aus der leiste raus ziehen und an gewünschter stelle wieder rein schieben
<Ribl> mh, na gut, muss ich wohl wirklich ne xorg anlegen :/ erinnert mich irgendwie an: http://www.xkcd.com/963/
<Freaxor> moin
<Freaxor> gibts bei 11.10 kein synaptic paketmanager mehr ?
<LetoThe2nd> Freaxor: nur per nachinstallation.
<ortsvorsteher> tag zusammen. ubuntu 11.04 umgestellt auf gnome desktop.ich würde gerne die button "verkleinern, vergrößern und schliessen" nach links oben bringen. Wo kann ich da eine Anleitung finden?
<Ribl> ortsvorsteher System -> Erscheinungsbild. Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht gibts da ein dropdown-menü bei dem das ausgewählt werden kann
<c_korn> hat noch jemand das problem, dass keepassx beim automatischen eintragen des passworts manche zeichen nicht richtig schreibt?
<ortsvorsteher> Ribl, danke, ich schau mal nach.
<c_korn> es schreibt zum beispiel ein ? anstatt eines _
<j0cKa> Morgen alle zusammen ;) 
<j0cKa> Dürft ich hier eine kleine frage stellen ? 
<Wedelwolf> klar
<Ribl> c_korn: auf der englischen tastatur ist das ? auf der -/_taste
<Ribl> d.h. da wird wohl die englische tastatur eingeschaltet sein
<j0cKa> Habe gestern auf meiner Ubuntu maschine das Update 11.10 installiert .. nach dem installieren reboot alles sauber geklappt nach dem 2ten reboot kam dann Waiting 30 sec. for installing the network service danach kam dann waiting up to 60 sec to configuriering the network service ... danach kam can´t configurierng the network service booting up without full network service danach schwarzer 
<j0cKa> bildschirm .... und das wars weiter gehts nicht ... 
<c_korn> Ribl: wenn ich aber shift+- manuell drücke, kommt auch ein unterstrich und kein fragezeichen. wo kommt denn das englische tastatur layout her?
<basti> gibt es keinen "nach oben pfeil" mehr in nautilus? also die ordnerhirachie nach oben wandern? sehe nur vor/zurück
<c_korn> basti: du kannst ja einfach auf den vorherigen ordner klicken oben
<basti> c_korn, wenn ich zB auf eines der lesezeichen klicke und von da in den "höheren" ordner möchte, funktioniert das so nicht. oder bin ich blind?
<c_korn> basti: meinst du die seiten leiste links?
<gzor> hi, weiß jemand wie man es hinkriegen kann, das bei der der Tastenkombination strg+alt+entf der Rechner heruntergefahren wird (bzw. ein Dialog kommt, bei dem man nur noch bestätigen muss)? 
<gzor> Habe Ubuntu 11.10 mit unity.
<basti> c_korn, ja, links sind die lesezeichen. auf eines davon klicke ich und möchte dann einen ordner höher. das scheint nicht mehr zu funktionieren
<c_korn> basti: du kannst oben in der ordnerleiste einfach auf den vorherigen ordner klicken
<basti> c_korn, http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/213/bildschirmfotoam2011101.png/ wo bitte?
<c_korn> Ribl: ok, ich musste setxkbmap aufrufen und jetzt geht es. hoffentlich muss ich das jetzt nicht bei jedem start machen.
<basti> c_korn, ich möchte von da in zeugs. auf welchen ordner soll ich denn bitte kleicken?
<Ribl> ggf. mal schauen ob man das als prefix setzen kann
<c_korn> oh, bei dir sieht es ander aus als bei mir. du hast eine textzeile für die ordner. ich habe buttons
<theobviousfaker> ich habe ubuntu 11.10 nun neu installiert, und zunächst lief alles. er hat mit gleich die installation von fglrx vorgeschlagen, gesagt getan: er hängt sich beim booten nun auf. ich werd bescheuert.
<T4b> Ich wurde gerade von dem auf meinem vserver laufenden fail2ban geblockt, weil nautilus, wenn ich da auf mein Lesezeichen für den vserver klicke, ab und zu aus irgendeinem Grund versucht sich mit dem Usernamen, den ich auf dem Computer hier verwende anzumelden, statt mit dem im Lesezeichen angegebenen.
<T4b> Ist das ein Bug in Nautilus? Kann ich da was dagegen machen?
<gzor> theobviousfaker: du kannst mit einer live cd, oder vll auch im rettungsmodus booten, und die datei /etc/X11/xorg.conf ändern
<theobviousfaker> weder xorg.0.log noch dmesg zeigen fehler, leider
<gzor> theobviousfaker: In der Section "Device" kannst du einen spezifischen treiber setzten, der zu deiner graka passt
<gzor> oh
<gzor> sind die logs auch aktuell?
<theobviousfaker> ich denke schon
<theobviousfaker> das system ist ja vor 10 minuten installiert worden und bisher habe ich auch nichts gemacht außer fglrx installieren zu lassen
<xharx> ich habe mir rsync mein benutzerverzeichnis gesichert, nachdem ich es zurückgesichert habe, startet der benutzer aber nicht mehr, warum?
<theobviousfaker> welche optionen hast du denn rsync mitgegeben?
<theobviousfaker> gzor, ich hab jetzt erfolglos per aticonfig --initial die conf machen lassen
<xharx> rsync -a
<theobviousfaker> vorher war keine da
<theobviousfaker> xharx, hast du den ordner als solches gesichert oder nur die inhalte des ordners? bei ersterem könnte ich mir irgendein übergeordnetes rechte-problem vorstellen
<xharx> was genau wäre der Unterschied? Es wurden viele gigabytes zurückgeschrieben, auch viele versteckte verzeichnisse
<soc> mit was soll xfce normalerweise arbeiten?
<soc> mit tihgtdm startet noch nicht mal lihgtdm
<soc> light^
<dadrc> xubuntu funktioniert generell sehr gut mit lightdm
<soc> ok ... seltsam
<ppq> afaik hat xubuntu GDM, genau wie ubuntu
<dadrc> seit 11.10 nicht mehr
<ppq> ah, gut zu wissen
<Nightwolf> hi, unity geht mir total auf die nerven, aber ich versuche trotzdem damit zurecht zu kommen. aktuell habe ich das problem, dass ich icons im tray nicht doppelklicken kann, was z. B. bei keepass ein problem ist, weil man das nur mit doppelklick öffnen kann und nicht via kontextmenü. hat jemand eine idee?
<dadrc> soc, hast du es denn mal mit gdm probiert?
<Nightwolf> total doof wenn man nicht auf seine passwörter zugreifen kann :(
<jaynis> mahlzeit
<Nightwolf> hi jaynis 
<basti> ich habe ttf-ubuntu-title und ttf-ubuntu-font-family installiert, kann aber nicht, wie bei dem auf dem gerade frisch installierten laptop system die schriftart ubuntu wählen, sondern nur ubuntu-title. was fehlt noch?
<dadrc> Nightwolf, kannst du Keepass vielleicht einfach daran hindern, sich in den Tray zu packen?
<Nightwolf> dadrc: kA
<jaynis> ich habe mal wieder den großen fehler gemacht, ubuntu zu updaten ;) . und jetzt ein paar probleme...
<dadrc> Nightwolf, hab das gerade nicht hier, aber dafür gibts bestimmt 'ne Option
<jaynis> ich kann mich aktuell nur mit unity 2d einloggen. bei unity 3d scheint er zwar auch einzuloggen, jedoch bekomme ich da einen komplett leeren desktop ohne icons oder irgendwelchen bars (geschweige denn dem unity launcher).
<jaynis> wenn ich mich jedoch als gast einlogge, funktioniert auch unity 3D.
<Nightwolf> also --help gibt nur -min her. aber es startet auch ohne minimiert...
<jaynis> weis einer da rat?
<Nightwolf> ich versteh das irgendwie nicht, es benutzt doch so gut wie jeder keepass und das sieht mir nicht nach einem problem aus dass nur bei mir auftritt :(
<dadrc> jaynis, du könntest mal versuchen, deine Unity-Einstellungen zurückzusetzen. Müsste mit `unity --reset` gehen
<jaynis> ich denke es könnte an irgendwelchen konfigurationsdateien liegen, die sich auf der home-partition befinden und die ich nun verschleppt habe auf das neue ubuntu 11.10.
<jaynis> unity --reset habe ich auch schon probiert, hat bisher aber noch nichts gebracht. er sagt dann unity-panel-process nicht gefunden oder so ähnlich.
<dadrc> Nightwolf, bist du eigentlich sicher, dass du keepass benutzt? In den Repositories ist nur keepassX
<Nightwolf> dadrc: keepassX
<xharx> ich habe mir rsync -a mein benutzerverzeichnis gesichert, nachdem ich es zurückgesichert habe, startet der benutzer aber nicht mehr, warum?
<dadrc> Nightwolf, Moment
<basti> in welchem paket ist denn die standard ubuntu schriftart?
<dadrc> Nightwolf, start mal KeepassX, geh auf Extras - Settings - General (1), da kannst du das Tray-Icon deaktivieren
<basti> und was mir gerade auffällt: die usb ports an meinem monitor funktionieren nicht mehr seit dem update. was ist das nun wieder?
<Nightwolf> dadrc: ich bekomme das fenster nicht geöffnet und kann daher nicht in die settings gehen ;-)
<Nightwolf> aber ich guck mal ins config file
<Nightwolf> aber ich hätte ja lieber den doppelklick wieder, ist auch praktischer als klicken, maus bewegen, klicken
<dadrc> War aber immerhin mal ein Anfang
<Nightwolf> aber ubuntu versucht ja irgendwie die icons generell los zu werden
<dadrc> Die Optionen in der ~/.config/keepassx/config.ini heißen ShowSysTrayIcon, MinimizeToTray, MinimizeTray
<Nightwolf> danke
<PDGallus> hallo zusammen, kann mir jemand bei ubuntu one beratend zur seite stehen?
<dadrc> xharx, wahrscheinlich kaputte Rechte, aber ohne Logs können wir da nur raten
<dadrc> PDGallus, einfach fragen.
<xharx> kann ich denn die 
<xharx> kann ich denn die einstellungen in den versteckten dateien versuchen zurückzusichern?
<PDGallus> wie stelle ich es an, wenn ich mit einem kollegen auf einen ordner zugreifen möchte. geht dass dann nur darüber das wir beide meinen oder seinen account bei ubuntu one eintragen?
<PDGallus> oder kann ich jemandem zugriff auf mein ubuntu one gewähren
<basti> toll. schriftart scheint installiert zu sein, aber warum ich dann in dem gnome-tweak-tool den default-font nicht auf ubuntu setzen, sondern nur auf dieses komische ubuntu-title? in document font lässt siche diese auswählen.
<Nightwolf> frage zum launcher: warum werden bei den gestarteten programmen beim drücken von <super> keine shortcuts angezeigt? gibt es shortcuts?
<soc> wie kann ich denn die tastaturbelegung für alles und für alle zeit ändern?
<soc> also niht nur in der gui?
<ppq> soc: 'setxkbmap de' in x, 'loadkeys de' im temrinal
<apricot1> hab Probleme nach Installation von Compiz-Fusion - In ALLEN Fenstern fehlt der Rahmen mit den Buttons  'Min/Max/Wiedererherstellen/Close'  - nur bei diesem user
<ppq> s/temrinal/tty/
<shetlandpony> ppq meant: soc: 'setxkbmap de' in x, 'loadkeys de' im tty
<soc> wo muss ich das eintragen?
<ppq> soc: das musst du genau ein mal ausführen :)
<soc> ist das nicht nachm neustart wieder weg?
<dadrc> PDGallus, über das Webinterface kannst du Ordner teilen. Weiß gerade nicht, wie das mit dem Client geht
<ppq> soc: das für x nicht, bei loadkeys bin ich mir nicht sicher
<soc> dadrc: ubunto one?
<ppq> soc: im zweifelsfall --> /etc/rc.local, probier's halt aus
<PDGallus> welches webinterface? hab ich noch nicht gefunden?
<dadrc> PDGallus, one.ubuntu.com
<soc> PDGallus: +1
<jaynis> ich habe jetzt mal alle versteckten dateien aus dem home verzeichnis verschoben. jetzt bootet ubuntu unity auch in 3d. es muss also an irgendeiner config datei gelegen haben, die da was blockiert hat...
<PDGallus> ah, okay, da schau ich mal durch. danke soweit erstmal
<dadrc> Da gibt es beim Menüpunkt Files unter More die Option, den jeweiligen Ordner freizugeben für bestimmte Personen
<basti> in welcher datei findet man denn die nautilus einstellungen?
<dadrc> basti, neuerdings wahrscheinlich im dconf
<dadrc> kannst du mit dem dconf-editor angucken/editieren
<Ribl> yay \o/ pidgin, kvirc und jupiter in die notification area oben rechts @ gnome3 bekommen ^^
<basti> dadrc, da finde ich zwar einiges drin, aber nichts was nautilus angeht.
<Ribl> doch
<Ribl> dconf /org/gnome/nautilus
<lumena> Ich habe auf die neuste UbuntuVersion aktualisiert,  trotz der Tatsache das alle  Kanaele im Alsamixer auf maximaler Lautstärke stehen, bleibt der Rechner stumm.   cat /proc/asound/card0/codec* | grep Codec ergibt Codec: VIA VT1708S
<dadrc> lumena, stimmen auch die Pulse-Einstellungen? Bei mir hat sich da beim Update auch ein bisschen was verstellt
<lumena> dadrc: wo findet man die?
<dadrc> lumena, ich nehm dafür immer pavucontrol
<lumena> also damit sieht man auch nur regler die augf 75% stehen, sehr irritierend
<d4r1os> bye
<Lufti_oO> Ich schaffe es nicht meinen Gnome Evolution zum synchronisieren von meinen CardDAV Kontakten von meinem Server. Ich habe in Evolution ein neues WebDAV-Adressbuch erstellt und die entsprechende Url eingegeben (im browser kann ich da die vcf Dateien sehen). Leider bricht Evolution immer mit HTTP Fehler 200 ab. Ein Passwort wird erst garnicht abgefragt. Habt ihr eine idee?
<Lufti_oO> HTTP 200 steht doch für erfolgreichern Zugriff?! oO
<[AI]> mit welcher software (keine gui) kann ich einfach thumbnails von einer filmdatei wie der media player classic es tut erzeugen?
<[AI]> quasi ein bild mit mehreren thumbnails vom film
<Rochvellon> hm, was bedeutet eigentlich "[   51.398310] svc: failed to register lockdv1 RPC service (errno 97)."? Das steht bei mir immer in dmesg, wenn der rechner nach dem aufwachen (suspend to ram & disk) komplett eingefroren wird.
<dAnjou> [AI]: mplayer, ffmpeg, ... go google ALL THE THINGS!
<thopiekar_> hallo..
<thopiekar_> wie kann man das partitiontabelle kopieren? also nicht die daten sondern nur das schema der partitionen?
<xaxas> [AI]: totem macht das auch
<Lufti_oO> Zu Hilfe: Ich kann kann kein Evolution installieren, nachdem ich ein Repo für Evolution 3 installiert habe: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=6DdgGTbc
<Lufti_oO> Habt ihr eine Idee?
<dc5ala> Lufti_oO, deinstallier mal libevolution und evolution-data-server, dann evolution installieren
<dAnjou> xaxas: und das hat keine GUI?
<xaxas> ähm
<xaxas> die klammer habe ich überlesen =)
<Lufti_oO> dc5ala, thanks but still same problem :/
<dc5ala> Lufti_oO, hast du 11.04 oder 11.10 am laufen? Hatte heute zum Testen mal Evolution installiert, konnte das aber nicht aus ähnlichen Gründen
<Lufti_oO> 11.04
<xaxas> dAnjou: man kann totem aber bestimmt auch über die kommandozeile steuern
<Lufti_oO> dc5ala, ^
<dc5ala> Lufti_oO, nach dem runterschmeissen dieser 2.xx Versionen ging es dann
<Lufti_oO> dc5ala, du hast vermutlich Genome 3, richtig?
<Lufti_oO> Eben gelesen: "Note : Evolution 3 having dependencies with GNOME 3, so we don't suggested to install it on  except GNOME3."
<dc5ala> Lufti_oO, nicht nur, hab so ziemlich alles drauf ;)
<Lufti_oO> so ein mist! Ich kann kein Gnome3 installieren.
<Lufti_oO> dann wirds wohl nichts mit evolution 3
<koegs> ATI / Oneiric 64bit: worin besteht bei Jockey der Unterschied zwischen dem FGLRX und FGLRC (nachträgliche Aktualiesierung?
<koegs> sollte natürlich beides mal FGLRX heissen
<dc5ala> Lufti_oO, ich befürchte ja
<PDGallus> warum kann ich denn nicht ordner außerhalb vom ubuntu one ordner abgleichen?  bei mir sind alle optionen ausgegraut bis auf ubuntu one leiste ausblenden. hab aber nen aktiven ubuntu one account der im mom aktiv ist.
<jokrebel> re
<produnis> hoi liebe supporter, ich hab ein Problem mit Kubuntu11.10 64bit, speziell mit dem Programm dvbcut
<produnis> wenn ich versuche eine TS-Datei (von meinem reciever) zu öffnen, erhalte ich am terminal den fehler: 
<produnis> klauncher said: Unbekanntes Protokoll „“
<produnis> kfilemodule(16178): couldn't create slave: "Unable to create io-slave:
<produnis> klauncher said: Unbekanntes Protokoll „“
<bekks> produnis: Wie genau rufst Du das auf? Zeig doch mal die ganze cmdline.
<produnis> dvcbut MeineDatei.ts
<bekks> produnis: Hast Du es mal gegengetestet, und auf Datei öffnen geklickt, nachdem Du es mit dvbcut gestartet hast?
<jokrebel> ,codecs? Fehlende Codecs vielleicht…
<shetlandpony> Fehlende Codecs vielleicht, Codecs ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Codecs - Weitere Infos im query ...
<produnis> keks, http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/403422/
<produnis> ja, der VLC öffnet die ohne probleme
<produnis> nene, codecs sind installiert
<bekks> Wer ist keks?
<produnis> man, meine tastatur klemmt
<produnis> ;)
<jokrebel> produnis: In 11.10? Oder vielleicht "waren vor dem Upgrade installiert?"
<bekks> Und meine Frage ist auch noch nicht beantwortet.
<produnis> bekks http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/403422/
<produnis> 11.10 hab ich frisch installiert, vorher hatte ich lucid... da hat das immer geklappt
<produnis> 11.10 ist ein "reines" kubuntu, Lucid war ubuntu....
<bekks> ruf mal dvbcut /pfad/zur/datei.ts auf
<produnis> irgendwie glaube ich, dass das mit KDE zusammenhängen könnte, weil von wegen "klauncher said: Unbekanntes Protokoll ""  
<produnis> bekks, selber fehler
<produnis> der Protokolleintrag ist zwischen den Anführungszeichen leer, und das wundert mich
<produnis> wenn ich nach dem fehler google, find ich immer so sachen wie "file" oder "system" oder so.. bei mir ist das leer... nur zwei Anfürungszeichen
<LetoThe2nd> doofe zwischenfrage - ist speziell _diese_ datei knwon-good, also sie hat _sicher_ schon mal funktioniert?
<produnis> ja, sie funktioniert auf meinem hörspielserver mit dvbcut... da läuft noch lucid
<produnis> hab auch versucht, die 64bit-datei von dvbcut von lucid nach oneiric zu kopieren... selber fehler
<Haraldo> Wie bekomme ich unter OO Unity das Pidgin-Symbol ins Panel? In der Whitelist probierte ich schon 'pidgin' und 'Pidgin', doch erscheint es leider nicht.
<basti> abend. seit den tollen update funktioniert bei mir so einiges nicht mehr so wie es sollte. am nervigsten ist jedoch, dass ständig die wlan verbindung zusammenbricht, was vorher nicht der fall war. was machen?
<bekks> Fehler suchen?
<dc5ala> Haraldo, im Dash nach Pidgin suchen, dann das icon festhalten und in die Leiste ziehen?
<basti> in dmesg kommt nur das der link down ist, aber keine fehlermeldung, dass zB ein modul fehlerhaft ist oder so
<bekks> basti: Sondern was genau steht in dmesg?
<basti> ich versuche gerade mit dem rechner online zu kommen, dann nopaste ich mal
<Haraldo> dc5ala: Danke, doch dann "fliegt" das Icon nur wieder zurück in den Dash, an oberster Stelle, ohne das es im Systray erscheint.
<bekks> Ein Kabel tut es auch... :P
<dc5ala> Haraldo, glaub ich habe die missverstanden, du meinst oben rein und nicht links, glaub nicht, dass das geht
<Haraldo> dc5ala: Oben rein in den Systray, wo u.a. bei mir Tomboy drin ist, Clipit, das Benachrichtigungssymbol und so weiter.
<jokrebel> "[16:11] <produnis> 11.10 hab ich frisch installiert, vorher hatte ich lucid... da hat das immer geklappt." Auch unter Lucid musstest Du IIRC die nötigen, verschiedenen Codecs _nach_installieren. Die sind aus rechtlichen Gründen in einer Neuinstallation _nicht_ automatisch mit dabei (und wär mir neu wenn dem nicht mehr so wäre)
<Nightwolf> Haraldo: ich hab es auf 'all' gesetzt. du musst noch in den pidgin optionen einstellen, dass es immer angezeigt wird
<Nightwolf> Haraldo: ich hab aber selbst noch enorme probleme, pidgin gescheit zu benutzen mit unity
<Nightwolf> u.a. weil das tastenkürzel plugin die menüleiste zerschießt
<Haraldo> Nightwolf: Vielen Dank, auf 'all' wollte ich es ungern stellen, da erscheint bei mir z.B. das Akku-Symbol doppelt. Pidgin läuft selbst sonst einwandfrei bei mir.
<Nightwolf> also sie erscheint dann nicht mehr
<produnis> jokrebel: oki, ich werd mal schauen, ob wirklich alles da ist... aber "eigentlich" hab ich für sowas ein kleines script, welches mir so ziemlich alle codecs nachinstalliert... bislang hatt ich da noch nie probleme...
<basti> kann der manager, also ob wicd oder ein anderer, einfluss auf die stabilität haben?
 * bekks hatte mit networkmanager noch nie Probleme.
<Rochvellon> hm, kann ein fehler im netzwerk "svc: failed to register lockdv1 RPC service (errno 97)" den rechner komplett lahmlegen?
<bekks> Rochvellon: Wieso sollte das ein Fehler im Netzwerk sein müssen?
<Haraldo> Nightwolf: *in ecke verkriech und schäm* Danke für Deinen entscheidenden Tipp, dass in Pidgin auch zu aktivieren! *rot werd* ... gelöst.
<Nightwolf> ich hab pidgin unter gnome so benutzt: shortcut zum kontaktliste ein- / ausblenden. symbol im tray bei neuer nachricht. shortcut zum öffnen der nachricht. sichtbar auf jeder arbeitsfläche und on top
<Rochvellon> bzw. im treiber
<produnis> jokrebel: DragonPlayer kann die Datei öffnen... bringt der seine eigenen codes mit?
<Haraldo> Nightwolf: Ah, Shortcut zum ein- und ausblenden ist gut, dass gefällt mir.
<bekks> Rochvellon: Nicht so kryptisch - was genau passiert denn? Warum muss es denn immer der Treiber schuld sein? :)
<Nightwolf> das scheint mir nicht so standardmäßig zu sein, sonst wäre es wohl kein so großer akt, das unter unity ähnlich zu benutzen
<jokrebel> produnis: keine Ahnung
<Haraldo> Nightwolf: Wie belege ich denn das Aufrufen der Kontaktliste mit einem Shortcut?
<Nightwolf> Haraldo: da gibt's ein plugin für, aber wie gesagt funktioniert das nicht mit unity
<Rochvellon> bekks> nach dem aufwecken des rechners aus suspend to ram (auch bei disk schon mitbekommen), stürzt mein system komplett ab und nur der hardreset hilft
<Haraldo> Nightwolf: Ah, das mit dem Plugin überlas ich, entschuldigung. Dein entscheidender Hinweis mit der Option bringt aber schonmal eine große Erleichterung. Danke.
<Haraldo> <ot>'Unity für Dummies' wäre mir gerade recht, ich stochere seit vorgestern noch herum .. </ot>
<Nightwolf> in der tat
<Nightwolf> ich hätte so gerne gnome 2 zurück xD
<jokrebel> .oO( oh je - Suspend - oO. Entweder es geht oder halt eben nicht )
<Rochvellon> und das war so ziemlich einer der letzten einträge in dmesg
<bekks> Rochvellon: und was steht da sonst noch?
<Rochvellon> jokrebel> bis vor gut einem monat hatte ich mit suspend keinerlei probleme
<Rochvellon> bekks> query :)
<jokrebel> Nightwolf: Dann installier 10.04.4 LTS <g> ( und/oder setz Dich mit den Entwicklern in Verbindung; und/oder jammern bitte nebenan )
<bekks> Rochvellon: Nein.
<bekks> Nimm einen Nopaste Service - in dmesg stehen keine Geheimnisse der Illuminaten.
<Haraldo> Bekomme ich die Systemüberwachung ins Panel oben? Das fand ich immer praktisch unter Gnome, Proz.-Auslastung und Netzwerk-Aktivität im Blick zu haben.
<Nightwolf> Haraldo: ja, da steht was im wiki zu
<LetoThe2nd> bekks: ach verdammt!
<Haraldo> Nightwolf: Oh! Danke, ich lese es direkt.
<bekks> LetoThe2nd: :D
<Haraldo> Nightwolf: Herzlichen Dank, der Verweis auf einen externen Link samt Anleitung erbrachte das gewünschte Resultat! :-)
<Mich0r> moin
<chille_> hallo, das linke Menu bei unity öffnet sich bei mir immer *hinter* anderen Fenstern :-( weiß jemand wie(ob) man das umstellt?
<Nightwolf> Haraldo: äh, war das ironie? hast du es gefunden? ;-)
<Mich0r> wie muss ich denn die bootparameter eines ubuntu 10.04 auf eine 
<blacktoo> re
<Mich0r> m live usb stick anpassen um in eine shell mit 800x600px zu kommen?
<Haraldo> Nightwolf: *loool* Night!! Gemeinheit, aber ja, es stand was dazu drin! *lach*
<Nightwolf> chille_: das kannst du mit dem compizconfig einstellungstool unter ubuntu unity plugin einstellen
<dc5ala> chille_, was für Menü? Meinst die Dash-Startseite oder generell die Leiste?
<chille_> Nightwolf: werde ich probieren
<chille_> dc5ala: beides... wenn ich aus dem menu die dash-startseite öffne, befindet sie sich auch hinter allen fenstern
<Mich0r> egal was ich tue, ich bekomme immer ein signal out of range auf meinem kleinen monitor :(
<eryVenu> wie heißt der befehl den ich bei meinem m amilo 7400 eingeben muss um des wireless buton zu aktivieren?
<chille_> Nightwolf: wie starte ich compizconfig? oder meinst du /usr/share/compizconfig/extra.profile ?
<dc5ala> chille_, den compizconfig-settings-manager
<jokrebel> Mich0r: Dann wird wohl der Monitor (evtl. ja auch nur wegen unvollständig/falsch belegtem Kabel) nicht korrekt erkannt.
<LetoThe2nd> oO( sollte man nicht eigentlich auch dannnoch auf tty1 wechseln können?)
<jokrebel> Das hier beschriebene Paket http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Unity/Unity_Desktop#Classic-Menu-Indicator kann ich nicht finden.
<jokrebel> hat sich erledigt.
<Lufti_oO> Suche Email-Client mit CardDAV Unterstützung. Thunderbird ist mir zu buggy. :/
<Lufti_oO> Habt ihr Empfehlungen für mich?
<Lufti_oO> Ubuntu 11.04
<Lufti_oO> Kann auch Konsolenbasiert sein.
<e-i-k-e> mahlzeit
<Lufti_oO> e-i-k-e, hi
<superhonk> bitdefender rescue cd meldet bei mir immer einen Fehler wenn das Programm bzw. die Virendaten aktualisiert werden. Ich vermute es liegt an den 256 MB Ram. Kann man hier mittels USB-Stick etwas machen?
<LetoThe2nd> superhonk: öm, und wo ist das ubuntu in der frage?
<superhonk> so weit ich weis baut die bitdefender cd auf Ubuntu auf.
<e-i-k-e> habe vor ein paar tagen auf 11.10 umgestellt und bin mir unity nicht zufrieden. wollte mir nun gnome wieder installieren (paket gnome-desktop-environment) und weiß nicht wie ich bei folgendem abhängigkeitsproblem vorgehen soll http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/403427/
<jokrebel> Lufti_oO: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/davical
<LetoThe2nd> superhonk: hehe, "baut auf" ist in diesem channel gleichbedeutend mit "ist auf meist obskure art verbastelt, und soll gefälligst vom hersteller/herausgeber supportet werden."
<superhonk> LetoThe2nd: Danke erstmal. Dann will ich mich dort mal intensiver umschauen. Gruß superhonk
<Lufti_oO> jokrebel: thx!
<ring2> nur so am rande, bitdender rescue cd baut auf knoppix auf
<ring2> s/bitdender/bitdefender :)
<jokrebel> Lufti_oO: gerne
<superhonk> ring2: Dann bin ich wohl einer Fehlinformation aufgesessen (oder habe beim Überfliegen etwas falsch gelesen).
<ring2> superhonk, macht ja nichts. soll vorkommen, habe ich gehört
<superhonk> ring2: Danke für Dein Verständnis, bis dahin erstmal. Gruß sh
<vevais> Hallo
<davis_> tach
<vevais> Ich habe gerade dad distri-upgrade gemacht und nun erscheind "Gnome Classic" nicht mehr im Startbildschirm
<vevais> Gnome ist auch weg aus den installierten Paketen
<vevais> Wurde das deinstalliert?
<dadrc> e-i-k-e, du känntest mit aptitude why versuchen, rauszufinden, warum dein Rechner python-pyatspi haben will
<dadrc> *könntent
<koegs> vevais: gnome2 gibt es nicht mehr in oneiric
<dadrc> ... könntest. argh.
<vevais> gnome 3 also?
<e-i-k-e> dadrc:   gnome-orca Hängt ab python-pyatspi (>= 1.22.0) | python-pyatspi2
<koegs> ja und es gibt etwas, was zwar so ähnlich wie gnome-classic aussieht, aber nicht im entferntesten wie gnome2 ist
<vevais> Super.
<vevais> lol
<vevais> Weil unity geht ja mal irgendwie gar nicht.
<e-i-k-e> aber orca sollte ich ja eig. nicht brauchen
<dadrc> e-i-k-e, das sollte vor allem auch mit python-pyatspi2 auch gehen, steht ja dran 
<e-i-k-e> dadrc: ok, konnte ich da nicht rauslesen
<dadrc> muss noch an was anderem liegen
<vevais> Etwas anderes: Er zeigt mir nun immer nur diese Batterie an (habe ein Notebook, Akku usw.), die mir angibt, wie voll mein Akku ist. Wenn das Netzteil angeschlossen war, zeigte er mir ein Blitzsymbol in der Batterie an
<vevais> Das ist nun weg.
<dadrc> e-i-k-e, steht aber dran: in "gnome-orca Hängt ab python-pyatspi (>= 1.22.0) | python-pyatspi2" bedeutet das | oder. heißt also: entweder  gnome-orca Hängt ab python-pyatspi (>= 1.22.0) ODER python-pyatspi2
<vevais> Er zeigt nunmehr nur die volle Batterie an, wenn das Netzteil angeschlossen ist. Irgendwelche Treiber kaputt?
<e-i-k-e> dadrc: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/403432/ -.-
<e-i-k-e> also erst pyatspi2 installieren und dann pyatspi deinstallieren?
<dadrc> e-i-k-e, wäre zumindest einen Versuch wert
<vevais> Keine eine Vermutung?
<vevais> +r
<dadrc> vevais, was sagt denn der Tooltip?
<e-i-k-e> dadrc: ergenis beim versuch die 2er zu installieren: wieder die gleiche ellenlange liste mit zu entfernenden paketen
<vevais> Was ist denn der Tooltip?
<vevais> Das ding, auf rausgetogglet kommt, wenn ich auf die Batterie klicke?
<dadrc> vevais, jep
<vevais> Akku (geladen)
<c_korn> hat noch jemand das problem, dass der launcher manchmal nicht sichtbar wird und man auch mit alt+tab keine anwendungen angezeigt bekommt (es aber trotzdem funktioniert)
<vevais> Und wenn ich das Netzteol rausziehe, zeigt er mir nach einer Weile die Zeit an, die ich noch habe bzw. den Batteriestatus
<jokrebel> e-i-k-e: Naja - ist halt einfach auch nicht mehr vorgesehn…
<vevais> Er scheint sie also zu erkennen...
<dadrc> vevais, sieht bei mir auch so aus. Kannst ja mal auf Launchpad gucken, ob da ein Bug in der Richtung bekannt ist
<vevais> Du hast das auch so?
<vevais> Gut.
<jokrebel> e-i-k-e: Mach Backups und installier Dir die 10.04.4 LTS - die wird noch supportet und hat auch noch Gnome 2
<vevais> Ich bin gleich wieder da... :]
<theo-test> *** Test --- Ich benutze Lucid Lynx. --- Test ***
<Dennis84> hey leute, gibt es eine ubuntu-version, die ich auf eine 256 mb SSD bekommen kann?
<vevais> re
<LetoThe2nd> Dennis84: nö-
<mrkramps> Dennis84: nein
<c_korn> hilfe, mein launcher geht net mehr auf
<LetoThe2nd> ,test? theo-test
<shetlandpony> theo-test: Hilfe ein test! und ich hab nicht gelernt!
<Dennis84> ok danke 
<vevais> Beim Vorgänger nannte sich das ganze Erscheinungsbild, doch unter Gnome3 gibts sowas bis dato nicht. Ein paar Einstellungen kann man in den Systemeinstellungen finden, aber das Aussehen lässt sich damit nicht großartig verändern.
<vevais> Hach. :/
<vevais> Zu viele Aenderungen fuer einen chilligen Samstag
<dAnjou> zuviele kommentare und keine frage für #ubuntu-de 
<dadrc> vevais, wenn du 11.10 und was in Richtung Gnome2 willst, guck dir mal xubuntu an.
<dadrc> ansonsten hat dAnjou aber recht, smalltalk gerne, aber bitte in #ubuntu-de-offtopic, damit hier keine Supportanfragen untergehen
<vevais> Ich will wenn dann nichts in Richtung Gnome, sondern Gnome. Ich bin ja auch aufgeschlossen Aenderungen gegenueber, nur etwas frustriert, dass ich mich nun wieder einfinden muss und so noch relativ unreife Software zum Standard erklaert wird
<vevais> :/
<vevais> Aber danke.
<jokrebel> ,gtt?
<shetlandpony> Sorry jokrebel, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber gtt
<jokrebel> vevais: Ich vermute Du suchst nach "gnome-tweak-tool"
<dAnjou> [natty] egal was ich runterlade, ob per http oder torrent oder sonstwie, ich bekomme trotz 32er leitung von kabel deutschland nur 1,2MB/s. und das während mein bruder unter windows mit steam meist an die vollen 4MB/s bekommt. kann das was mit ubuntu zu tun haben? es schwankt nicht, es sieht wirklich so aus, als ob da irgendwas blockt.
<vevais> jokrebel: Gibt's das fuer Gnome3?
<mrkramps> dAnjou: lan oder wlan?
<bekks> Was genau blockt denn dann da? Das müsstest Du ja in einem ettercap o.ä. sehen.
<dAnjou> mrkramps: lan
<bekks> Was sagen einschlägige Speedtests?
<dAnjou> bekks: was wäre ein "verlässlicher"?
<subz3r0> Moin
<jokrebel> vevais: Hab es für meine Unity-Einstellungen unter 11.10 genutzt. Aber nachdem es schon gnome im Namen hat……
<dAnjou> und die testen doch auch nur ganz normal über http. ich seh doch hier aber bei großen sachen, wie es nicht drüber geht.
<subz3r0> hat noch wer probs mit dem smplayer unter 11.10? Kann keine xvids mehr abspielen, wenn VDPAU aktiviert ist, muss dann ziwngend auf  nen anderen modus umschalten
<jokrebel> dAnjou: "Verlässlich" sind die alle nicht. Mehrfach testen ist grade bei schnelleren Anbindungen Pflicht. Außerdem solltest Du im Falle eines Tests als _einziger_ am Router sein (sprich: alle anderen aus oder abstöpseln). Ich nutze immer speed.io - wieistmeineip.de ist aber auch nicht schlecht.
<vevais> GNOME Tweak Tool (pronounced [kræptuːl])
<vevais> lol.
<dAnjou> vevais: bitte ... stell ne frage oder geh nach #ubuntu-de-offtopic 
<dadrc> subz3r0, hab ich auch. Bei mir liegt es daran, dass meine alte 8800 kein vdpau für divx kann, aber smplayer keinen Fallback-Codec angibt.
<dadrc> Wenn man im Terminal mplayer benutzt und nur vdpau als Ausgabe nutzt, zum Decodieren aber den normalen xvidcodec, geht es.
<dadrc> Hab aber noch keine Möglichkeit gefunden, smplayer so einzustellen, leider.
<ring1> dadrc, kann man beim smplayer nicht unter video - output driver einfach user defined nehmen und dort "vdpau,xv," z.b. eintragen?
<dadrc> ring1, geht nicht um den Output, der geht. Das Decoding müsste man umstellen, dazu gibt's aber leider keine Option.
<dadrc> Also, soweit hab ich mir das jedenfalls aus den Fehlermeldungen zusammengebaut.
<ring1> dadrc, funktioniert hier jedenfalls problemlos
<dadrc> ring1, ich probier das mal eben.
<dAnjou> jokrebel: das mit dem router sollte ich mal machen
<dadrc> ring1, bringt leider wirklich nichts. Man müsste Alternativcodecs angeben können, aber da hat smplayer leider keine Option für
<dAnjou> am kabel kanns aber nich liegen, oder?
<ring1> dadrc, hast du deine /etc/mplayer/mplayer.conf angepasst?
<ring1> dadrc, "vc=ffh264vdpau,ffvc1vdpau,ffwmv3vdpau,ffmpeg12vdpau,ffmpeg12," für zeile 127
<jokrebel> dAnjou: Doch, schon auch. 
<dadrc> ring1, das könnte ich noch mal probieren. Gute Idee, danke.
<craka> Ist es möglich direkten Datenaustausch zu betreiben ohne LAN nur mit einem Kabel, das die 2 Computer verbindet? Ich bin zu doof dazu was gescheites zu finden.
<craka> (beide systeme linux)
<dAnjou> craka: aber schon über ethernet, oder?
<joschi> craka: ja. crossover-kabel zwischen beide rechner, jedem eine ip-adresse zuweisen, sshd hochfahren und sftp/scp benutzen
<craka> dAnjou: ja ein ganz normales kabel, wie man es auch verwendet fürs LAN
<dAnjou> joschi: crossover sollte nicht mehr notwendig sein
<jokrebel> hmm...
<joschi> craka: geht im notfall auch über seriellen oder parallelen port
<dAnjou> der hier is auch ganz nett -> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=webfs
<ring1> dadrc, ich habe zeile 20 auch angepasst. aber eigentlich sollte das die smplayer option erledigen
<craka> joschi: ok, also das Kabel zwischen beide Rechner (CAT.5E) und dann bei IP adressen zuweisen da wirds schon schwierig :D welches Kommando, damit ich s Manual studieren kann
<joschi> craka: ip
 * jokrebel kenn schon noch Geräte wo es ohne Crossover-Kabel nicht geht…
<jokrebel> .oO( Alternative: nen Switch dazwischen )
<joschi> oder hub
<dAnjou> craka: oder bequem über die GUI?
<jokrebel> selbst das. Oder nen Adapter aus ner 8x8er IAE selber bauen.
<jokrebel> OH - Ganz schön OT - sorry
<craka> dAnjou: Also wenn es ein bequemes GUI gibt, dass ohne LAN nur mit Kabel klar kommt dann bitte her damit
<dAnjou> craka: das network applet dingens
<bekks> "ohne LAN nur mit Kabel"?
<jokrebel> bekks: na das wireless kabel halt <gdr>
<caillean> uiui
<craka> bekks: ohne ein lokales Netzwerk, sondern nur einem Kabel mit dem man sich an ein Netzwerk anschließen könnte, aber anstatt dessen, direkt die 2 PCs verbindet :P
<joschi> zwei pcs mit einem kabel verbunden sind ein netzwerk. nur so nebenbei ;)
<bekks> Das nennt man Crossover, und das ist ganz genau so eine Netz wie alle anderen auch. Nur unterstützt nicht jede Hardware Auto-MDI/X - das ist die Technologie, die das ermöglicht.
<jokrebel> craka: Deswegen bleibt das Ethernetkabel aber trotzdem im Sprachgebrauch weiterhin ein LAN-Kabel.
<subz3r0> OT? :)
<jokrebel> jo
<jokrebel> craka: Du solltest Dich wirklich etwas in Netzwerktechnik einlesen. Und mit Ubuntu hat deine Frage bisher nicht sehr viel zu tun.
<bekks> s/nicht sehr viel/nichts/
<shetlandpony> bekks, can't find 'nicht sehr viel' in your last line, sorry
<bekks> ;)
<jokrebel> Klappt bei Euch das "Mousover" wie hier beschrieben? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Unity/Unity_Desktop#Das-Ubuntu-Icon
<subz3r0> jokrebel, jo klappt. aber nicht links oben in der ecke sondern mittig am linken rand
<subz3r0> bin hier aber gerade mit gnome 3 zu gange. gefällt mir eindeutig besser. aber das ot...
<humpel> weis jemand welches paket man installieren muss um die locale en_GB generieren zu können?
<jokrebel> subz3r0: Du sprichst jetzt aber vermutlich vom Panel das verschwindet, wenn ein Fenster zu weit links ist, oder? Damit ist aber IMHO das im Artikel http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Unity/Unity_Desktop#Das-Ubuntu-Icon beschriebene "Mouse-Over" über das Ubuntu-Icon gemeint.
<mrkramps> humpel: language-pack-en-base, denke ich
<jokrebel> humpel: Ist bestimmt irgendwas mit Languagepack 
<jokrebel> humpel: Und dann kommt es darauf an ob für gnome oder kde oder …
<humpel> mrkramps: danke das wars
<humpel> und is ein server der hat kein X :)
<basti2> seit dem update funktionieren die usb ports an meinem monitor nicht mehr. stecke ich da was ein, wird in messages gar nichts angezeigt. vorher funktionierte dieser ohne probleme. kabel schon getauscht.
<mrkramps> humpel: die sprachunterstüztung ist mit diesem paket aber voraussichtlich nicht vollständig
<humpel> mrkramps: ich wollte ja auch nur die locale genereien können
<humpel> mrkramps: oder was sollte da jetzt noch fehlen?
<subz3r0> jokrebel, jo
<jokrebel> subz3r0: oh - seh grad da fehlt ein nicht ;-)
<jokrebel> subz3r0: Du sprichst jetzt aber vermutlich vom Panel das verschwindet, wenn ein Fenster zu weit links ist, oder? Damit ist aber IMHO das im Artikel http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Unity/Unity_Desktop#Das-Ubuntu-Icon beschriebene "Mouse-Over" über das Ubuntu-Icon _nicht_ gemeint.
<mrkramps> humpel: für die locale reicht das, aber halt für weiterführende sprachunterstützung wie rechtschreibunterstüztung usw. sind andere pakete notwendig… das aber nur der vollständigkeit halber, weil ich deinen anwendungsfall nicht kenne
<humpel> mrkramps: ok danke, ich brauchte nur die locale weil sich nach der server migration mehrere scripte beschwert haben
<chb> nabend - kann man den mirror den ubiquity benutzt ändern? 
<yacoov> hallo
<olman> hallo allerseits
<chille_> wohin schreibt unity denn seine logs? ich möchte herausfinden warum es beim navigieren durch ordner ab und zu abstürzt... früher dachte ich es läge an den thumbnails, weil löschen von ~/.thumbnails das problem behoben hatte, aber jetz ists wieder da...
<dadrc> chille_, ~/.xsession-errors ist meistens eine gute Anlaufstelle
<j_ack> chille_: hast du zufällig  nautilus-open-terminal installiert?
<chille_> jap
<chille_> gibts damit probleme?
<jokrebel> chille_: Mit was "navigieren durch ordner"? IMHO sollte man das Programm nach wie vor aus dem Terminal starten können und dann vielleicht dort was sehn.
<j_ack> chille_: dann deinstallier das mal, dann müßte es wieder gehen...
<chille_> jokrebel: nautilus
<dAnjou> jokrebel: j_ack hat recht, das problem is bekannt
<dAnjou> http://linuxundich.de/de/software/absturze-des-nautilus-dateimanagers-in-ubuntu-oneiric-11-10-abstellen/
<shetlandpony> dAnjou's url: http://tinyurl.com/3pldcuf | Abstürze des Nautilus Dateimanagers in Ubuntu Oneiric 11.10 abstellen | Linux und Ich
<chille_> j_ack: nautilus-open-terminal funktioniert aber in den ordnern, in denen mir unity nicht gleich neustartet und alle nautilus-fenster schließt
<j_ack> chille_:  es nutzt nichts darüber zu diskutieren, es verheddert sich halt, wenn diese Erweiterung installiert ist...
<Nightwolf> woran kann es liegen, dass "fixed window placement" nicht funktioniert (gnome classic)?
<caillean_> mal ne dumme frage warum kann ich kein update mehr machen, http://paste.debian.net/136800/
<at-mate2k> hallo, kann mir bitte jemand erklären, wie ich diesen patch auf Linux linux 2.6.38-11-generic #50-Ubuntu SMP installiere? http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/slackware-14/cant-install-tk-tk-804-029-tar-gz-from-cpan-in-slackware-current-x86_64-a-870578/
<shetlandpony> at-mate2k's url: http://tinyurl.com/4xcwzv4 | [SOLVED] Can't install Tk (Tk-804.029.tar.gz)  from CPAN in slackware-current x86_64
<pLaTo0n> moin
<pLaTo0n> wie krieg ich bei 11.10 diese unity kacke weg?
<LetoThe2nd> nimm gnome3, xfce, kde, whatever.... und beherrsch deine ausdrucksweise bitte.
<pLaTo0n> hm
<pLaTo0n> dachte unity is so ne art erweiterung für gnome
<pLaTo0n> oder wie is das?
<mrkramps> pLaTo0n: nein
<pLaTo0n> hm ok, dann steig ich auf xfce um
<jokrebel> Ich find die (ich glaub) Smart-Scrolling Erweiterung für Chromium nicht mehr und Flashblock fehlt mir auch. Bin wohl auch grad zu doof die richtigen Wörter an Google zu geben.…. Ideen?
<Fury1306> Bei mir funktioniert das Verknüpfen von Kontakten in Empathy nicht. Kann bitte jemand mal testen ob es bei ihm funktioniert. Möchte ungern suchen, wenn es ein generelles Problem ist.
<bullgard4> Fury1306: Du solltest Deine Ubuntu-Version nennen.
<dAnjou> jokrebel: muss ich dich als supporter jetz trollen, dass das nichts mit ubuntu zu tun hat? ^^
<Fury1306> oneiric 64bit
<Nightwolf> sieht so aus, als würde die ccsm fensterverwaltung komplett nicht funktionieren. hat noch jemand das problem? (gnome classic)
<SiO2> moin
<SiO2> hat von euch wer quisk am laufen? bei mir will der nich kompilieren obwohl portaudio installiert ist
<dAnjou> Nightwolf: was isn gnome classic? welche ubuntu-version?
<Nightwolf> dAnjou: na der gnome 3 fallback
<Nightwolf> 11.10
<basti2> seit dem update funktionieren die usb ports an meinem monitor nicht mehr. stecke ich da was ein, wird in messages gar nichts angezeigt. vorher funktionierte dieser ohne probleme. kabel schon getauscht.
<Herbert-46> Nabend mal in die Runde
<basti2> na ja. evtl kann mir ja jemand folgende frage beantworten: wie entferne ich den arbeitsflächeumschalter und die festplatten/partitionen aus dem unity menu?
<Mich0r> sagtmal, kann ich ein unter ubuntu verschlüsseltes home verzeichniss auch mit arch oder einer anderen distri auslesen? (das passwort habe ich)
<LetoThe2nd> Mich0r: wenn distribution x ecryptfs unterstützt: ja.
<Mich0r> k danke :)
<Herbert-46> Bei meiner letzten Unterhaltung hier bin zu der Erkenntnis gekommen das ich eine Virtual Maschine brauch. bei der Infosuche hiernach bin ich auf KVM und den Bedingungen hierfür gestoßen. nun habe ich aber die angaben "vmx oder svm" nicht in der cpuibfo drin. Kann ich nun keine VM installieren oder gibts da noch was anderes ?
<LetoThe2nd> Herbert-46: wenn du nicht sehr spezielle anforderungen hast, bist du als normal-user sicher mit virtualbox am besten (zumindest besser als mit kvm) bedient.
<LetoThe2nd> ,virtualbox? Herbert-46 
<shetlandpony> Herbert-46, VirtualBox ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/VirtualBox - Weitere Infos im query ...
<Herbert-46> danke leute denn lesse ich mir das erstmal durch
<Mich0r> hm also arch kann das, aber wie sieht das mit neu partitionieren aus, kann ich sowas machen ohne das ich das fs zerstöre?
<jokrebel> Herbert-46: Und überleg am besten vorher, ob Du auch USB-Unterstützung brauchst. (und wähle die entsprechende Version)
<Mich0r> weil ich hab nur das minimalst installations system grad und würd das mit dem ecryptfs gern nach der installation machen
<LetoThe2nd> jokrebel: das ist so nicht mehr ganz richtig - i.a. installiert man einfach die aktuelle version und lädt sich dann das expansion pack herunter oder eben nicht.
<Herbert-46> jokrebel ja die brauche ich, 
<LetoThe2nd> Mich0r: also wenns drum geht was du mit arch bei der installation wie und wo machen kannst oder auch nicht, dann bist du hier schlicht falsch, nur mal so angemerkt
<Mich0r> ne, das ist mir klar
<Mich0r> aber ich wollt nur wissen, mach ich das ecryptfs kaputt wenn ich an der partition rumfrickel (also egal ob mit gparted unter ubuntu oder irgend ner anderen distri)
<LetoThe2nd> Mich0r: wenn die operation datenerhalted ist, dann nein, wenn sie destruktiv ist, dann ja. das ecryptfs ist unterm strich nur eine datei in deinem homefolder.
<LetoThe2nd> Mich0r: und dass man bei jeder art von partitionierung ausreichend backups macht, weisst du ja.
<fornext> Gibts eine einfache Möglichkeit, dass wenn ich ein bestimmtes Anzeigegerät (z.B. Beamer XYZ) an das Notebook anschließe eine bestimmte Bildschirmkonfiguration aufgerufen wird?
<fornext> Z.B. hätte ich gerne, dass beim Anschluß an den Beamer, der interne Bildschirm auf 800x600 umspringt und der Inhalt gecloned wird.
<fornext> Beim Anschluß an ein Smartboard, soll der interne Bildschirm deaktiviert werden und das Smartboard mit 1024x768 betrieben werden.
<fornext> Beim abziehn eines Gerätes hätte ich genre die normale Auflösung auf dem internen Screen.
<DaKu> moin. wie kann ichn meine 2 Bildschirme mit je 1600x1200 nebeneinander schalten, weil mir das Tool für die Bildschirme sagt: Gewählte Größe (3200, 1200) überschreitet die 3D-Hardware-Grenze (2048, 2048). ?
<DaKu> möchte aber eigentl. die Auflösung nicht reduzieren
<Herbert-46> <LetoThe2nd> in der Beschreibung steht aber auch das es 2 unterschiedliche instll dateien dafür gibt
<LetoThe2nd> DaKu: google mal nach der exakten fehlermeldung, da sollte sich was finden.
<Herbert-46> rein über das softwarzenter kann ich auch nur die OSE finden
<bekks> Herbert-46: Dann geh auf www.virtualbox.org und lade Dir die offizielle Version herunter.
<bekks> Die OSE Version kann ich _definitiv_ _nicht_ empfehlen.
<Herbert-46> bekks ok , brauche ehe usb
<LetoThe2nd> Herbert-46: ich persönlich würde mich einfach an https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads -> Debian-based Linux distributions halten.
<DaKu> LetoThe2nd: ah, ok, habs nun ;) in der 11.04 ging es nämlich nicht, da hat es nur Streifen angezeigt gehabt
<Herbert-46> irgendwie bin ich gerade überfordert mit den ganzen angegebenen download versionen :-(
<LetoThe2nd> Herbert-46: es gibt den punkt "To install VirtualBox, do " -- und das passt dann auch.
<LetoThe2nd> Herbert-46: und als vorbereitung eben die entsprechende zeile wie genannt eintragen und dann "or combine downloading and registering: " befolgen.
<Kebap23> hat schon wer 11.10 angetestet=
<Kebap23> ?
<Kebap23> sorry, falsches fenster :(
<bekks> War schon richtig.
<Nightwolf> Kebap23: schau dir erstmal an ob du mit unity zurecht kommst, bevor du updatest ;-)
<spY|da> ich such gerade wie ich meinem anmeldebildschirm nen anderes hintergrund bild verpasse 
<Herbert-46> <LetoThe2nd> wie meinst du das mit "To install ...." ??? ich weiß ja noch nicht mal genau welche datei ich mir runterladen muss . wie kann ich denn rausfinden welche ich brauche ? sorry wenn ich doof frage aber bin neulin in linux
<xharx> weiß jemand, wie man an über das softwarecenter libreofficeWriter standallone deutsch installieren kann? ich kriege nur die englische version und die deutschen packs lassen sich nicht intallieren...
<LetoThe2nd> Herbert-46: 21:05 <+LetoThe2nd> Herbert-46: ich persönlich würde mich einfach an  https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads ->  Debian-based Linux distributions halten.
<LetoThe2nd> Herbert-46: wenn schon, dann machen wirs gleich richtig, nicht "irgendwas runterladen"
<bekks> Herbert-46: Die Anleitung sagt Dir auch, wie Du das zu tun hast.
<bekks> Wenn Du spezifische Fragen dazu hast, kannst Du sie ja ruhig stellen :)
<basti2> export PATH=$PATH':~/bin' <- wie kann ich das so aufrufen, dass es gespeichert wird?
<bekks> Wird es.
<bekks> Nur ist "export" per se ein Shell-Befehl, den müsstest Du ergo in deiner .profile oder deiner .bash_profile oder .bashrc eintragen.
<basti2> wenn ich das in einem terminal fenster eingebe und dann einen neuen reiter öffne ist der pfad nicht mehr da
<basti2> ok
<bekks> Selbstverständlich ist das nicht gültig, wenn du ein neues Fenster aufmachst - siehe oben.
<bullgard4> xharx: Von welcher Ubuntu-Version redest Du? Von welchen deutschen DEB-Programmpaketen redest Du?
<mrkramps> müsste der export so nicht eh in der ~/.profile stehen?
<mrkramps> zumindest entsinne ich mich, dass es bei ubuntu mal so gewesen ist
<xharx> xubuntu 11.10 und deb- grammpakete die passen finde ich leider nicht für den writer.
<Herbert-46> bekks sorry aber ich hatte nieh englisch in der schule, soweit ich dort herauslesen kann ist es egal ob 32 oder 64 bit , aber wie ich überprüfen kann welche version ich dort brauche kann ich nirgends finden
<bekks> Das musst du nincht prüfen.
<bekks> Du trägst das dort angegebene Repo als Fremdquelle ein, und installierst das Paket.
<Herbert-46> und was ist mit diesen angaben  ("Oneiric Ocelot"), ("Maverick Meerkat") ??
<Herbert-46> hee bin ich nun auf einer falschen seite ??? https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<mrkramps> Herbert-46: das sind die ubuntu-versionen
<Zer001>   Nabend ich steige grade von WHS auf Ubuntu Server um, nun suche ich ein Programm oder eine Möglichkeit wie ich das Programm Lights Out (WHS) unter Linux ersetzen oder nachbauen kann ?  
<Herbert-46> mrkramps wo kann ich sehen welche ich habe ?
<bekks> Herbert-46: Das musst Du nicht sehen...
<bekks> Lies doch bitte mal UNTEN auf der Seite.
<bekks> DORT findest Du die von LetoThe2nd erwähnte Textstelle.
<grisu> hi, ich hab seit 2 stunden ein nerviges problem mit der internetverbindung. Seiten wie facebook und youtube liefern HTTP 403 und/oder 101 zurück. jedoch geht es über den selber internetzugang von windows aus ohne probleme. Ist jemanden schon mal ähnlcihes vorgekommen? 
<mrkramps> bekks: die repos haben auch alle 'nen namen drin…
<mrkramps> Herbert-46: lsb_release -r
<Zer001>   Hat keiner eine alternative oder ein Vorschlag für mich?  
<mrkramps> Zer001: ich z.B. habe keine ahnung, was Lights Out für ein Programm sein soll…
<mrkramps> Zer001: also stelle deine frage bitte etwas allgemeiner
<bullgard4> xharx_: Ich verwende Ubuntu 11.10 mit GNOME Shell 3.2.0  und locale LANG=de.DE.UTF-8. Bei mir erscheint Writer auch mit englischen Beschriftungen. (Mich persönlich stört das aber nicht.)
<Zer001> Lights-Out überwacht verschiedene Quellen auf Aktivität. Solange  mindestens eine Quelle aktiv ist, bleibt der Server ebenfalls aktiv.  Meldet die Überwachung keine Aktivität mehr, wird der Server  deaktiviert.
<bekks> Zer001: Was ist "WHS", und was soll diese proprietäre, datenvernichtende Methode des Lights-Out bringen?
<Zer001> whs = windows home server
<bekks> Zer001: GRundsätzlich macht man einen Server nicht aus, nur weil man meint, ihn nicht mehr erreichen zu können, weil die Putzfrau das NEtzwerkkabel gezogen hat. Die Datenbank darauf kannst Du anschliessend aus dem Backup wiederherstellen.
<Zer001>   Ich benutze ein windows home server bei mir zu Hause und wenn der Server grade nichts zu tun hat, sprich es ist kein Netzwerk Trafik oder die cpu muss was grade berechnen wird der Server ausgemacht  
<mrkramps> Zer001: und wie machst du den dann wieder an?
<bekks> Hinlaufen, Knopf drücken? :)
<mrkramps> bekks: naheliegende vermutung
<Zer001>   Der Server ist nur zu Datensicherung und als ein zentraler Speicher Ort für meine Daten da  
<bekks> Und wie machst Du ihn wieder an?
<Herbert-46> bekks , hab ich das nun richtig verstanden , ich ändere bzw düge die angegebenen zeilen in die deb http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian oneiric contrib
<Herbert-46> deb http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian natty contrib
<Herbert-46> deb http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian maverick contrib non-free
<Herbert-46> deb http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian lucid contrib non-free
<Herbert-46> deb http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian karmic contrib non-free
<Herbert-46> deb http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian hardy contrib non-free
<Herbert-46> deb http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian squeeze contrib non-free
<Herbert-46> deb http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian lenny contrib non-free /etc/apt/sources.list:  mit ein, dann wird mir im softwarcenter die richtige version angeboten ?
<Herbert-46> us sorry
<bekks> Nein, hast Du nicht.
<Herbert-46> ups
<bekks> Du hast Doch gerade lsb_release -r eingetippt. Was steht da?
<Zer001>   Mit lights out brauche ich nur mein PCs anzuschalten und schon ist der Server auch damit den ganzen Daten und so   
<Herbert-46> naja die neuste version 10.11
<bekks> Zer001: Nennt man Wake-On-LAN und kann man konfigurieren.
<Herbert-46> 11.10 meine ich
<bekks> Herbert-46: Gib mal lsb_release -c ein
<mrkramps> Herbert-46: ansonsten lsb_release -c 
<mrkramps> narf
<bekks> Dann beantwortet sich deine Frage von selbst.
<bekks> mrkramps: Zuuuu langsam :D
<Zer001>   Na ok thx für eure Hilfe werde da mal weiter googeln ob ich da was finde  
<Herbert-46> ok danke das wars was ich gesucht hatte
<leo-unglaub> hi leute
<leo-unglaub> sagt mal bin ich eigentlich der einzige den unity so richtig ankotzt?
<mrkramps> leo-unglaub: nein, aber das gehört hier nicht hin
<leo-unglaub> ich suche ne alternative
<mrkramps> ,offtopic? leo-unglaub
<shetlandpony> leo-unglaub: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<Herbert-46> wobei sich die nächste frage stellt womit ich die heruntergeladene datei dann öffne oder muss ich sie erst speichern
<bekks> Musst Du doch gar nicht.
<bekks> Du sollst nichts herunterladen.
<mrkramps> bekks: ich erkläre ihm das jetzt einfach im detail... ohne englischkenntnisse sind solche anleitungen bei wenigen vorkenntnissen kein geschenk
<bekks> Du trägst wie Du schon richtig verstanden hast, die eine Zeile in die von dir genannte Datei ein, und machst anschliessend folgendes: sudo aptitude update; sudo aptitude install virtualbox
<Herbert-46> ggrrrrr was mach ich denn nun schon wieder falsch 
<bekks> Also in deinem Fall: deb http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian maverick contrib non-free
<mrkramps> Herbert-46: du sollst die entsprechende zeile als quelle in die paketverwaltung eintragen
<Herbert-46> achsooo :-(
<mrkramps> bekks: es ist aber nicht 10.10, sondern 11.10
<bekks> Ok :)
<bekks> Also diese:
<bekks> deb http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian oneiric contrib
<mrkramps> Herbert-46: du kannst die eintragung in der synaptic paketverwaltung vornehmen
<bekks> Du hast vorhin ja schon selbst gesagt wo Du sie eintragen sollst :)
<jokrebel> .oO( Wurde 11.10 frisch installiert? Da ist dann wenn ich das richtig gelesen hab Synaptic nicht mehr vorinstalliert )
<mrkramps> jokrebel: jetzt mach mich nicht schwach!
<bekks> chrchr :)
<bekks> synaptic ist ja auch nicht das Softwarecenter.
<jokrebel> mrkramps: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Oneiric_Ocelot#Paketverwaltung
<mrkramps> jokrebel, danke
<jokrebel> Herbert-46: Klick mal auf die Dash und und gib bei "Suche" - "Paketquellen" ein. 
<Herbert-46> mom kleinen moment gerade te
<Herbert-46> also hab es unter softwarcenter hinzugefügt und nun steht die zeile in der datei unten drin
<Herbert-46> muss ich linux nun erst neu starten ?
<jokrebel> what?
<Herbert-46> na ich mein ob ich linux erst einmal neu starten muss
<jokrebel> Welche Zeile steht nun in welcher Datei? Und wie hast das hinzugefügt?
<Herbert-46> bei der suche ist nix anderes drin alsvorher unter virtualbox
<Herbert-46> deb-src http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian oneiric contrib
<Herbert-46> in dieser datei /etc/apt/sources.list
<jokrebel> Herbert-46: Und der 2te Teil meiner Frage über das "Wie"?
<Herbert-46> ok ich dachte die steht nun drin , ok mach ich dann über terminal
<bekks> WIE?
<jokrebel> Herbert-46: Klick mal auf die Dash und und gib bei "Suche" - "Paketquellen" ein. 
<bekks> Beantworte Fragen doch bitte einfach... :)
<Herbert-46> software paketverwaltung, andere software und dann hinzufügen
<jokrebel> jep
<Herbert-46> was ist denn bitte "Dash" ?
<jokrebel> Und da dann die Zeile von Bekks rein, die mit deb beginnt und mit non-free endet
<jokrebel> Herbert-46: Links oben das Ubuntu-Zeichen
<bekks> Herbert-46: Wähle doch einfach den Wegm denn Du vorhin selbst genannt hast...
<bekks> Trag die Zeile in die Datei ein und führe dann die beiden von mir genannten Kommandos aus.
<jokrebel> .oO(er wäre IMHO grad dort, wo er es über die GUI machen könnte)
<bekks> Ja dann los :)
<Nightwolf> sieht so aus, als würde die ccsm fensterverwaltung komplett nicht funktionieren. hat noch jemand das problem? (gnome classic)
<Herbert-46> dann zeigt er mir softwarpaketqellen und gitg an
<jokrebel> gitg?
<CorniMac> Hallo, bei mir sind die Fenster in Unity (3D) unsichtbar. Kann sie anwählen etc., aber einfach nicht sehen… läuft auf ner VirtualBox, 3D-Beschleunigung ist aktiviert.
<Herbert-46> gitg 0.2.4-0ubuntu1
<mrkramps> CorniMac: 3D-Beschleunigung in VirtualBox is so eine sache…
<bekks> CorniMac: Die 3D BEschleunigung in vbox ist nicht mit realer Hardware zu vergleichen.
<CorniMac> na ja bei anderen funktionierts anscheinend inkl. Tutorial-Video etc., und das schon bei Alphas von 11.10
<jokrebel> Herbert-46: Sprich bitte nicht in Halbsätzen ... [22:29] <Herbert-46> dann zeigt er mir softwarpaketqellen und gitg an … Wann? Nach dem Du WAS WO WIE getan hast.
<jokrebel> .oO( Bin ich zu schnell? )
<LetoThe2nd> wie kann ich ein usb device von der kommando zeile aus neu starten? letzter eintrag in dmesg ist [35970.511724] sd 8:0:0:0: Device offlined - not ready after error recovery
<mrkramps> CorniMac: ob das nicht vielleicht eher Unity 2D ist?
<Haraldo> CorniMac: Bei mir wollte weder die 11.04 noch die 11.10 mit Unity ordentlich laufen unter Vbox mit 3D-Beschl.
<CorniMac> mrkramps: nein, unity 2D funktioniert problemlos.
<Herbert-46> jokrebel ich sollte doch paketverwaltung in der suche eingeben
<bekks> Haraldo: Das funktioniert in vbox auch nicht so sauber wie du das gerne möchtest.
<jokrebel> LetoThe2nd: Das wüßt ich auch schon lange gern.
<bekks> Haraldo: Was daran liegt, dass das keine echte Hardware ist.
<jokrebel> Herbert-46: ja
<Haraldo> bekks: Das merkte ich, darum direkt die Live-CD rein und vorgestern der Sprung in's Unity-Wasser.
<CorniMac> mrkramps: wenn ich die beschleunigung ausstell, dann springts auch auf unity 2D zurück und geht beenfalls. Da ist dann auch der Starter nicht durchsichtig etc.
<Herbert-46> und als ergebnis war eben softwarpaketverwaltung und gitg
<mrkramps> LetoThe2nd: usbcore module neu laden?
<bekks> Herbert-46: gitg ist das falsche Ziel. Wähl doch die Paketverwaltung, wenn Du sie suchst...
<jokrebel> Herbert-46: Ich dachte Du hast "Paketquellen" bereits offen.... siehe Dein Post [22:19] <Herbert-46> software paketverwaltung, andere software und dann hinzufügen
<LetoThe2nd> mrkramps: das wohl nicht, wenn ich ne usb-tastatur habe... aber so ähnlich, mit usb-storage hats funktioniert :-)
<mrkramps> LetoThe2nd: immerhin schon die richtige richtung
<Haraldo> Nach Installation der Gnome-Shell unter 11.10 und Aufruf in LightDM von Gnome3 erhielt ich nur unleserliche Zeichen, kein Buchstabe war zu lesen, nur ein Matsch. Laptop HP G62, proprietäre Graka-Treiber installiert. Wie bekomme ich Gnome 3 nutzbar?
<kosmonaut> @Haraldo: hm...keine Ahnung, vielleicht die Nvidia Treiber testweise deinstallieren?
<Haraldo> kosmonaut: Danke, den Ansatz probiere ich mal aus.
<basti2> seit dem update funktionieren die usb ports an meinem monitor nicht mehr. stecke ich da was ein, wird in messages gar nichts angezeigt. vorher funktionierte dieser ohne probleme. kabel schon getauscht.
<kosmonaut> Haraldo: kann nicht garantieren...hatte mit meiner ATI Kart womöglich ähnliche Probleme. Unity ging, Shell sah aus wie "Grütze". Die Deaktivierung des prop. Treiber hat geholfen
<Haraldo> kosmonaut: Unity selbst sieht mit den prop. Treibern fabelhaft aus, transparent, flüssig, etc. Alles bestens. Also Gnome-2-Nutzer wollte ich mir die 3er auch gerne mal anschauen.
<jokrebel> basti2: Monitor mit USB-Port? Welches Kabel getauscht? 
<kosmonaut> (Bin auch gerade am Gnome3 test... ;-) ...ist anders, aber nicht übel...
<kosmonaut> (sorry für mein Deutsch)
<Herbert-46> also über  lsb_release -c ein erhalte ich das ergebnis : oneiric  11.10  , jetz muss ich doch diese zeile "deb http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian oneiric contrib" eingeben oder ?
<jokrebel> Herbert-46: Ja! aber ich bin mir nicht sicher dass Du auch _genau_ weißt wo, sorry.
<bekks> 1015 221312 < Herbert-46> deb-src http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian oneiric contrib
<bekks> 1015 221345 < Herbert-46> in dieser datei /etc/apt/sources.list
<bekks> Immer noch diesselbe Antwort: Ja.
<Herbert-46> softwar-Paketquelle , andere software, hinzufügen
<Herbert-46> jagenau danach steht diese zeile in der datei drin
<Herbert-46> habe ich kontrolliert
<jokrebel> prima
<bekks> Also nun die beiden Befehle die ich Dir vorhin nannte.
<basti2> jokrebel, der monitor hat halt an der seite zwei usb ports. kabel getauscht -> das usb kabel vom monitor zum rechner
<jokrebel> Herbert-46: Dann solltest Du jetzt über das Softwarecenter 2 Versionen von Virtualbox finden.
<Herbert-46> in der Paketquelle fügt er dann 2 zeilen hinzu, gleicher eintrag die zweite noch mit (quelltext)
<bekks> Auch richtig.
<jokrebel> Herbert-46: Ja das passt so.
<jokrebel> basti2: Mit verschiedenen USB-Geräten geprüft?
<basti2> ja. mp3 player, usb stick(s) und wlan stick
<bekks> Ist der Monitor an? :)
<jokrebel> basti2: Und ggf. das andere Ende des USB-Kabels mal an einen anderen USB-Platz des Rechners versucht?
<basti2> auch das
<basti2> unter knoppix funktioniert der port
<bekks> basti2: Dann nopaste mal die vollständige ausgabe von dmesg
<basti2> da steht nichts von dem port. wenn ich da, egal was, einstecke wird nichts registriert
<BlackRed> hi
<bekks> Nopaste trotzdem bitte mal die Ausgabe...
<BlackRed> Ich brauche ganz dringend Hilfe
<Herbert-46> habe nun 4 einträge, Virtualisirungslösung für x86-rechner, virtualbox,ubuntu user issus6, ein ubuntu-iso test
<bekks> ,frag? BlackRed 
<shetlandpony> BlackRed: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<bekks> Herbert-46: Und was möchtest Du installieren? Virtualbox, richtig?
<BlackRed> Ich habe diese Anleitung (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshoi_from_scratch) befolgt und jetzt bekomme ich nach Grub nur noch nen schwarzen Bildschirm
<bekks> Dann wähle es aus...
<BlackRed> ich glaube ich habe den Grafiktreiber deinstalliert. Wie kann ich ihn wieder installieren?
<Herbert-46> unter dem ersten eintrag steht aber auch virtualbox
<bekks> Herbert-46: Dann musst Du halt hingucken, welche Version das jeweils ist.
<bekks> Aktuell ist 4.1.4
<basti2> http://nopaste.info/163bf592f5.html <- wie gesagt. darüber steht da nichts. nur lustige fehlermeldungen
<jokrebel> Herbert-46: Gut - Dann müssen wir jetzt rausfinden welches der ersten 2 das richtige ist. Du wolltest mit USB-Unterstützung, richtig?
<Herbert-46> ja mit usb
<bekks> Herbert-46: Vergiss USB erstmal. Installier die Version 4.1.4
<BlackRed> sorry, das war der link: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/FglrxInteferesWithRadeonDriver#Problem:__Need_to_fully_remove_-fglrx_and_reinstall_-ati_from_scratch
<shetlandpony> BlackRed's url: http://tinyurl.com/3oek8t9 | X/Troubleshooting/FglrxInteferesWithRadeonDriver - Ubuntu Wiki
<bekks> Wenn Du Dich im Softwarecenter nicht zurechtfindest, schliesse es, und frage mich nach zwei Terminalbefehlen. :)
<BlackRed>  Ich habe diese Anleitung (http://tinyurl.com/3oek8t9) befolgt und jetzt bekomme ich nach Grub nur noch nen schwarzen Bildschirm
<shetlandpony> BlackRed's tiny url: X/Troubleshooting/FglrxInteferesWithRadeonDriver - Ubuntu Wiki
<jokrebel> Herbert-46: Welchen Weg willst Du? Über die GUI oder übers Terminal (wie bekks meinte)?
<bekks> Seit einer Stunde übers Terminal ;)
<bekks> Wie auch immer, warten wir es ab :)
<Herbert-46> also es sind beide  die versionen: virtualbox-qt 4.1.2-dfsg-1ubuntu1 die erste für x86 rechner hat aber zusatzfunktionen wie "virtual Distributed Ethernet und ISO-Abbikd dem Gasterweiterungen"
<bekks> Das ist die falsche Version...
<bekks> Die aktuelle ist 4.1.4
<BlackRed> Ich habe diese Anleitung (http://tinyurl.com/3oek8t9) befolgt und jetzt bekomme ich nach Grub nur noch nen schwarzen Bildschirm. Ich glaube ich habe den Grafiktreiber geschrottet. Wie kann ich den wieder neu installieren? Ich habe ne AMD-Graka
<shetlandpony> BlackRed's tiny url: X/Troubleshooting/FglrxInteferesWithRadeonDriver - Ubuntu Wiki
<bekks> Du musst das Softwarecenter noch aktualisieren, ansonsten findest Du die neue auch nicht.
<Herbert-46> ok moment
<jokrebel> bekks: Hier nicht :-/
<bekks> Wie soll das Ding denn sonst nach dem Hinzufügen einer Quelle den Inhalt kennen ohne den Inhalt mal zu laden? :)
<bekks> Nur vom reinen Hinzufügen der Quelle passiert das nicht automatisch.
<Herbert-46> ich dachte beim suchen, neu starten des softwarcenters
<bock> Um meine HDD komplett zu verschlüsseln, brauch ich da die alternate installer CD oder geht das schon mit dem grafdischen instalelr?
<bekks> bock: Dazu brauchst du die alternate CD.
<BlackRed> Ich habe diese Anleitung (http://tinyurl.com/3oek8t9) befolgt und jetzt bekomme ich nach Grub nur noch nen schwarzen Bildschirm. Ich glaube ich habe den Grafiktreiber geschrottet. Wie kann ich den wieder neu installieren? Ich habe ne AMD-Graka
<shetlandpony> BlackRed's tiny url: X/Troubleshooting/FglrxInteferesWithRadeonDriver - Ubuntu Wiki
<jokrebel> bekks: Das meinte ich nicht. Hier ist 4.1.2 die aktuelle Version nach hinzufügen von obengenannter Quelle…
<bekks> Ist es aber nicht.
<bekks> Die aktuelle Version ist 4.1.4
<BlackRed> jokrebel lade dir halt die .deb einfach von der virtualbox seite
<bekks> BlackRed: Quatsch. Du kennst den Hintergrund nicht ;)
<BlackRed> oke. tschuldigung
<bekks> jokrebel: http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian/pool/contrib/v/virtualbox-4.1/ wie man sieht, gibt es gar kein 4.1.2 in der Quelle.
<bock> bekks: danke... /join #xubuntu.de
<bock> ah, damn
<bock> :)
<BlackRed> Ich habe diese Anleitung (http://tinyurl.com/3oek8t9) befolgt und jetzt bekomme ich nach Grub nur noch nen schwarzen Bildschirm. Ich glaube ich habe den Grafiktreiber geschrottet. Wie kann ich den wieder neu installieren? Ich habe ne AMD-Graka
<shetlandpony> BlackRed's tiny url: X/Troubleshooting/FglrxInteferesWithRadeonDriver - Ubuntu Wiki
<bekks> ,geduld? BlackRed 
<shetlandpony> BlackRed: Bitte gedulde dich! Du wirst nie die volle Aufmerksamkeit des ganzen Channels haben. Manche sind nicht mal an ihrem Computer oder mit anderen Dingen beschaeftigt. Wenn jemand aber irgendwann deine Frage liest und eine Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir sicherlich nennen.
<LetoThe2nd> BlackRed: ist wieder gut, ja? du hast es jetzt 6 mal in 15min gesagt. wir habens alle gehört. wahrscheinlich weiss es gerade keiner, oder du hast schon alle verjagt.
<Herbert-46> irgendwie bin ich zu blöde, wo bekomme ich das softwarzenter ktualiesiert :-(
<BlackRed> Entschuldigung. Es ist nur so, dass ich den PC unbedingt heute abend brauche zum arbeiten.
<jokrebel_> bekks: Ich kann nur wiedergeben, was mir mein PC hier anzeigt, nach hinzufügen der oben genannter Quelle.
<bekks> jokrebel_: Ich kann Dir nur sagen, dass dein PC definitiv nicht den aktuellen Inhalt der Quelle anzeigt. In der Quelle dort ist nur 4.1.4 und kein 4.1.2
<LetoThe2nd> BlackRed: tut mir leid für dich zu hören, aber wir sind kein bezahlter support, der jetzt-gleich das macht was du gerade brauchst und den du wiederholt nerven kannst.
<bekks> Und wenn man die Paketverwaltung nicht aktualisiert, wird sie auch nie den aktuellen Inhalt anzeigen.
<BlackRed> Ich weiß (; Deshalb ja die Entschuldigung.
<LetoThe2nd> BlackRed: nimm ne livecd, dann hast du ein funktionierendes system, und komm mit dem rest in ein paar stunden oder morgen wieder. vermutlich kann/will grade keiner (inkl. mir)
<jokrebel_> bekks: Höchstens dass mir da ne ältere Installation querliegt....
<BlackRed> Ich werd ne LiveCD nehmen, alles sichern, versuchen die Chromium Lesezeichen zu sichern ( Wie geht das überhaupt) und dann Oneric komplett neu installieren.
<bekks> jokrebel_: Und dass du keine Aktualisierung aus der Quelle siehst.
<LetoThe2nd> BlackRed: liegt vermutlich irgendwo in einem versteckten verzeichnis ala .chromium in deinem home.
<BlackRed> okay, das sicher ich ja sowieso mit. Danke (;
<LetoThe2nd> BlackRed: aber wenn du ein ugrade fahren wolltest bei nen system das du dringend brauchst, und bisher kein backup hast, dann solltest du deine planung ohnehin dringendst überdenken.
<jokrebel_> bekks: Doch hatte ich schon - werd aber alles nochmal runterhaun und nochmal neu machen - nur für Dich ;-)
<bekks> Sehr löblich :D
<BlackRed> Ich brauche es nur heute dringend, weil ich gerade nen Webdesign Auftrag fertigstellen wollte. Außerdem lief Oneric auf dem Testsystem besser als Natty
<mrkramps> BlackRed: deswegen ist man auch sehr vorsichtig mit produktivsystemen
<bekks> Deswegen hat man ein Backup. :)
<Herbert-46> wie bekomme ich denn  das softwarcenter aktualisiert ? neu starten da bleibt immer das selbe ergebnis
<LetoThe2nd> klassischer fall von selbstverschuldetem knieschuss.. 
<basti2> wie entferne ich den arbeitsflächenumschalter und die festplatten/partitionen aus dem unity menu?
<bekks> Herbert-46: Mach die Paketverwaltung zu, mach ein Terminal auf.
<BlackRed> Jap
<Herbert-46> jep
<BlackRed> Naja, ich muss das positiv sehen. Dann wird mein System endlich mal wieder frisch sein
<bekks> Herbert-46: Gib folgende zwei BEfehle ein: sudo aptitude update
<bekks> Und anschliessend sudo aptitude install virtualbox
<LetoThe2nd> bekks: apt-get, aptitude ist schon lange nicht mehr in der default
<bekks> k.
<mrkramps> BlackRed: hast du schonmal ein Blick in dein Xorg.log geworfen?
<BlackRed> wo finde ich den?
<Herbert-46> also bei sudo aptitude update erhalte ich command not found
<basti2> <LetoThe2nd> bekks: apt-get, aptitude ist schon lange nicht mehr in der default
<mrkramps> BlackRed: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<BlackRed> mh okay, das problem ist, dass ich gerade auf einen system bin,, mit dem ich nciht auf die ubuntu festplatte zugreifen kann
<mrkramps> BlackRed: ubuntu starten, und auf TTY wechseln
<BlackRed> was ist TTY?
<mrkramps> BlackRed: der text terminal (z.B. Strg + Alt + F1)
<BlackRed> okay und was dann? was für einen befehl muss ich eingeben?
<jokrebel_> Die auf https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads angegebene Quelle für Oneiric "deb http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian oneiric contrib" geht nicht. 
<bekks> Wieso sollte sie nicht gehen? :)
<bekks> Da liegen Daten drin, wie man an meinem Link vorhin gesehen hat :)
<mrkramps> BlackRed: und eben deswegen haben so wenig leute auf 'nem samstag abend den nerv dir zu helfen…
<jokrebel_> bekks: Weil Synaptic beim aktualisieren einen Fehler bringt.
<bekks> Welchen...?
<mrkramps> BlackRed: less /var/log/Xorg.0.log und dann nach (EE) suchen
<jokrebel_> bekks: Habs jetzt drei mal probiert. Mom…
<BlackRed> okay. und wie speichere ich den log dann? (ich weiß dass ich viel frage, aber wenn ich es nunmal nicht weiß, was soll ich dann machen)
<Herbert-46> es fehlt ein öffentlicher schlüssel, deshalb kann sie nicht geladen werden
<jokrebel> bekks: Fehlschlag beim Holen von http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian/dists/oneiric/Release  Erwarteter Eintrag »contrib/source/Sources« wurde in der Release-Datei nicht gefunden (Falscher Eintrag in sources.list oder fehlerhafte Datei - Manche Indexdateien konnten nicht heruntergeladen werden. Sie wurden ignoriert oder an ihrer Stelle ältere verwendet.
<Herbert-46> GPG-Fehler: http://download.virtualbox.org oneiric Release: Die folgenden Signaturen konnten nicht überprüft werden, weil ihr öffentlicher Schlüssel nicht verfügbar ist: NO_PUBKEY 54422A4B98AB5139
<mrkramps> BlackRed: übertrags halt auf einen stick oder 'ne karte
<bekks> Herbert-46: wget -q http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian/oracle_vbox.asc -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<bekks> Einfach genau so abtippen und ausführen.
<BlackRed> und wie ohne grafische oberfläche?
<mrkramps> BlackRed: cp /var/log/Xorg.0.log /media/<dein_gerät>/
<mrkramps> evtl. mit sudo
<bekks> Herbert-46: Hast du die 32 oder 64 Bit Variante von Ubuntu?
<BlackRed> okay, dann probier ich das jetzt mal aus
<jokrebel_> bekks: Idee zu der Fehlermeldung?
<bekks> jokrebel_: Hast Du noch irgendwelche Source-Quellen von vbox in deiner sources.list?
<Herbert-46> bekks gute frage ich glaub 32 weil ich mir nicht sicher war hatte ich nur 32 runtergeladen
<ppq> Herbert-46: getconf LONG_BIT
<Herbert-46> erhalte fehlermeldung wget: ungültige option -- 0
<bekks> Herbert-46: Brich alles ab was Du da gerade tust. Gib den Befehl von ppq ein.
<Herbert-46> ist 32 bit
<bekks> Herbert-46: Gib folgendes ein:
<bekks> wget http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian/pool/contrib/v/virtualbox-4.1/virtualbox-4.1_4.1.4-74291~Ubuntu~oneiric_i386.deb; sudp dpkg -i virtualbox-4.1_4.1.4-74291~Ubuntu~oneiric_i386.deb
<shetlandpony> bekks's url: http://tinyurl.com/6d4942h
<C_A_M> nabend
<jokrebel_> bekks: Definitiv nur diese Virtualbox-Quelle (als deb und als deb-src) 
<bekks> jokrebel_: Schmeiss mal die deb-src raus
<BlackRed> Hallo nochmal. mrkramps: Dein Tipp hat nicht geholfen, aber ich habe dann einfach per sudo apt-get install fglrx den Grafiktreiber installiert. Ich bin jetzt wieder auf meinem alten System. Vielen Dank für deine Geduld und Hilfe!
<Herbert-46> bekks: irgendwie hat der nix gemacht, hat zu mindestens nix angezeigt
<mrkramps> hm, das war einfach
<bekks> Herbert-46: Dann hast Du nicht exakt das getan, was ich schrieb.
<Herbert-46> mom ich überprüfe noch mal
<C_A_M> wenn sich ein fenster zu dicht am rand der unity befindet, öffnet sich diese nicht mehr. zwei neustarts haben dies nicht behoben. heute mittag nach der aktualisierung auf 11.10 funktionierte dies noch.
<LetoThe2nd> http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian/pool/contrib/v/virtualbox-4.1/virtualbox-4.1_4.1.4-74291~Ubuntu~oneiric_i386.deb; sudp dpkg -i  virtualbox-4.1_4.1.4-74291~Ubuntu~oneiric_i386.deb
<shetlandpony> LetoThe2nd's url: http://tinyurl.com/6d4942h
<BlackRed> ja, ich wusste nru nicht wie ich in eine kommandozeile komme
<ppq> da ist n typo, "sudp"
<jokrebel_> bekks: Punkt für Dich. Jetzt find ich nicht mehr 2mal die 4.1.2 sondern einmal diese und einmal die 4.1.4. THX
<LetoThe2nd> ppq: sie gewinnen eine waschmaschine :-)
<ppq> yay!
<bekks> jokrebel_: De nada :)
<BlackRed> wie kann ich diesen Befehl in einen Starter schreiben: LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/jvm/java-1.7.0-openjdk-i386/jre/lib/i386/libjsig.so java -jar Minecraft.jar
<bekks> BlackRed: Genau so ...
<LetoThe2nd> oO( "ich brauche das system heute noch dringend" )
<bekks> "Um zu arbeiten"
<BlackRed> Der Client ist schon offline geganen
<mrkramps> ohne worte…
<bekks> Minecraft...
<BlackRed> Es ging darum dass er mir sagen wollte was er sich genau vorstelle. Deswegen wollte ich so schnell wie möglich auf das System. Ich habe meine ICQ Nummer nicht im Kopf, deswegen konnte ich mich nicht von einem anderen PC aus anmelden
<Herbert-46> bekks hatte tippfehler nun läd er
<LetoThe2nd> BlackRed: siehs einfach ein, deine seriosität ist nicht mehr zu retten.
<LetoThe2nd> prost.
<bekks> Herbert-46: Anschliessend ersetzt du das sudp durch sudo und installierst das Paket.
<jokrebel_> bekks: Weil aber auch die doofe Quellen-GUI gleich automatisch diese Quelltextzeile mitkreieren muss.
<Herbert-46> bekks: mit  sudo aptitude install virtualbox 
<bekks> Ja, genau DESWEGEN war ich ja von Anfang an auf dem Konsolenweg - ich trau diesem GUI-Kram einfach nicht.
<bekks> Herbert-46: Hast Du nicht vorhin aptitude durch apt-get ersetzen sollen? Das gilt hier auch noch :)
<Herbert-46> ja hatte ich ok wollte es nur wissen
<Herbert-46> bei der installation wurde angezeig:  No suitable module for running kernel found      [fail]" ist das schlimm ? oder darf das so sein ?
<bekks> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<bekks> Das sollte dein Problem lösen, um das Module korrekt bauen zu können.
<bekks> Aber grundsätzlich ist die Meldung, dass kein passendes fertiges Module gefunden wurde, untragisch.
<jokrebel_> bekks: Womit ja Deine Abneigung wieder mal untermauert wäre. Und ich einmal mehr wie ein Depp dasteh <g>
<C_A_M> muss ich die unity noch einmal neu installieren ?
<bekks> jokrebel_: Wir haben ja auch dein Problem gelöst ;)
<bekks> C_A_M: Warum? Einmal installieren reicht - was hast Du vor? :)
<C_A_M> die unity öffnet sich nicht mehr sowie ein fenster ihr zunahe kommt
<jokrebel_> bekks: welches ich ohne ihn gar nicht gehabt hätte :)
<C_A_M> oder die vb im nahtlosem modus läuft
<Herbert-46> alles fertig dann schauen wir mal  wo wir nun was finden :-)
<bekks> C_A_M: Was ist "die unity"?
<bekks> Herbert-46: HALT. Du bist noch nicht fertig :P
<C_A_M> nennt sich nicht das linke menu so?
<bekks> Du musst deinen Benutzer noch zur Gruppe "vboxusers" hinzufügen.
<bekks> C_A_M: Nein?
<LetoThe2nd> und die puel extensions installieren.
<bekks> Japp.
<Herbert-46> noch nich :-(
<bekks> Wie, "noch nicht"? Doch, jetzt.
<Herbert-46> ich mein nur das ich noch nicht fertig bin :-( , ok benutzer zuordnen mom mach ich
<C_A_M> mich wunderts das es nach dem upgrade auf 11.10 auch nach mehreren neustarts noch funktionierte und nu auf einmal nicht mehr
<bekks> C_A_M: Und was genau hast Du vorher geändert?
<C_A_M> installiert habe ich bisher nix weiter, das einzige was ich konfigurationstechnisch noch gemacht hatte mit evolution zu tun gehabt
<jokrebel_> gute nacht
<C_A_M> da hatte ich nur einstellungen für versendete mails geändert
<Herbert-46> jokrebel nacht und danke für deine hilfe
<bekks> Herbert-46: Ist dein User nun Mitglied der Gruppe vboxusers?
<Herbert-46> bekks wie bekomme ich denn puel extensions installiert, kann nichts finden :-(
<Herbert-46> ja gruppe ist drin ich mein der user
<bekks> Dann musst Du mal genau hingucken ;) Nennt sich Extension Pack und ist hier verlinkt: https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads
<bekks> Nach der Installation dessen musst Du Dich einmal komplett abmelden und neu anmelden.
<Herbert-46> zwischenfrage muss der user eigendlich immer angehagt sein oder ist das schon aktiv wenn er nur drinne steht ?
<bekks> Angehakt? Drin? Was wie?
<bekks> Du musst uns schon alles sagen - und nicht nur halbe Sätze.
<Herbert-46> na bei gruppenverwaltung , habe ich doch die einzelnen grupen und die mitglieder, ich stehe dort überall als user drin aber das kästchen davor ist normal nicht angehackt
<bekks> Dann mach einen Haken dran, bei vboxusers.
<Herbert-46> ja hab ich ja , wollte nur wissen ob ich wenn ich dort schon drinne stehe auch schon dafür angemeldet bin, nur so für verständnis
<bekks> Dann mach ein Terminal auf, und schau Dir die Ausgabe von "id" an :)
<bekks> Da siehst Du die aktiven Gruppenmitgliedschaften deines Users.
<Herbert-46> bekks ich erhalte eine fehlermeldung: Das Zusatzpaket /tmp/Oracle_VM_VirtualBox_Extension_Pack-4.0.12-72916.vbox-extpack konnte nicht installiert werden.
<Herbert-46> VBoxExtPackRegister returned VERR_VERSION_MISMATCH, pReg=00000000 ErrInfo='VirtualBox version mismatch - expected 4.0 got 4.1'.
<Herbert-46> Fehlercode:NS_ERROR_FAILURE (0x80004005)
<Herbert-46> Komponente:ExtPackManager
<Herbert-46> Interface:IExtPackManager {3295e6ce-b051-47b2-9514-2c588bfe7554}
<bekks> Herbert-46: Warum lädst du das extension pack für 4.0.12 herunter, wenn Du vbox in der Version 4.1.4 installiert hast?
<bekks> Das muss schon passen...
<Herbert-46> oh :-( sorry falsch geguckt
<Herbert-46> so denn starte ich mal neu jetzt. reicht das abmelden oder muss ich ganz neu starten ?
<Herbert-46> ok dann erstmal weg bin
<bekks> -.-
<mrkramps> bekks: du hast dich tapfer geschlagen!
<bekks> :)
<dAnjou> brot und wasser für unseren helden, schnell!
<Herbert-46> bekks: bin ich nun fertig oder fehlt noch etwas ?
<bekks> Herbert-46: Hast du jetzt das richtige Extension Pack installiert?
<Herbert-46> ja und neu gestartet
<dreamon_> Guten Morgen, gibt es für gnome-shell irgendwo eine detailierte Bedienungsanleitung?
<k1l> ,planet? dreamon_ 
<shetlandpony> dreamon_, planet ist der Planet von Ubuntuusers. Dort gibt es eine Mischung aus Beitraegen verschiedener Blogs rund um Ubuntu: http://planet.ubuntuusers.de/
<k1l> dreamon_: ansonsten mal im wiki gucken, bei gnome oder mit passenden suchwörtern in ner suchmaschine
<mrkramps> dreamon_: http://ubuntumanual.org/
<dreamon_> Danke. Mal schauen was ich finde.
<rtghuzhg> ich vermisse dieses packet in ubuntu 11.10 -> seahorse-plugins  <- kommt das wieder rein?
<bekks> "Paket".
<bekks> Wenn es jetzt nicht drin ist, wird es auch nicht reinkommen.
<rtghuzhg> :-/
<rtghuzhg> ist dafür eine alternative vorgesehen? Ich kann keine für unity finden.
<k1l> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=seahorse-plugins   kein oneiric paket
<bekks> rtghuzhg: Was für eine Alternative? :) Was tut das Paket denn tolles?
<C_A_M> ha, ich habs gelöst. im unityplugin hide launcher auf autohide stellen. wie kann sich da denn bitte was von selber verstellen?
<bekks> Von selber wird das nicht passiert sein.
<C_A_M> ich hab da aber auch nix verstellt
<rtghuzhg> bekks, es stellt einen Dialog für GnuPG zur Entschlüsselung von Dateien in Nautilus bereit ohne das man auf die Konsole muss.
<MaGiK> hello =)
<g0rs> hi MaGiK
<MaGiK> is there anybody ?
<bekks> No.
<bekks> ,german? MaGiK 
<shetlandpony> MaGiK: use german please! This is a german channel. If you can't write german, you can use #ubuntu for english or #ubuntu-(your_language) like #ubuntu-fr instead. Thanks a lot :)
<Herbert-46> eine frage mal nebenbei, kann ich mir programme die ich offters brauche als verknüpfung auf dem bildschirm legen ? wenn ja wie ?
<dAnjou> Herbert-46: mal nebenbei, unity? gnome 3? kde?
 * k1l tippt mal auf nein. desktop shortcuts sind so 1990
<Herbert-46> gnome , version weiß ich nicht ist das neuste update also denke ich 10.11
<mrkramps> k1l: damit tippst du falsch… XDG desktop entries sind noch aktuell
<mrkramps> ich weiß nur nicht, wie man das unter gnome3 oder unity macht
<dAnjou> mrkramps: na am besten gar nicht
<dAnjou> Herbert-46: das hat gar nicht geholfen. screenshot?
<Herbert-46> sehe ich das irgend wo oder kann ich es durch ein befehl anzeigen lassen ?
<dAnjou> frage ich mich auch gerade
<dAnjou> Herbert-46: sieht es so aus? http://scr3.golem.de/screenshots/1005/unity/thumb480/01_unity.png
<sash_> Ich finde ja, dass man sowas nur machen will, wenn man sich nicht auf das neue Desktop-Konzept einlässt (bzw. sich nicht davon beeinflussen lässt, etwa so wie ich), sondern immer noch den alten Dingen nachhängt.
<dAnjou> Herbert-46: oder so? http://www.finnchristiansen.de/wp-content/uploads/2011/06/gnome3.png
<dAnjou> hier das erste nochmal in groß http://fc01.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2011/020/a/e/ubuntu_natty_with_unity_by_farooq_m09-d37lxu0.png
<shetlandpony> dAnjou's url: http://tinyurl.com/5tl4qxk
<Herbert-46> die erste 01_unity.png
<dAnjou> HA, das pony sollte nen befehl bekommen, bei dem es zwei oder drei screenshots verlinkt (gnome 2 und 3 und unity)
<dAnjou> Herbert-46: das ist eben nicht gnome
<mrkramps> keine schelchte iddee, dAnjou
<dAnjou> Herbert-46: und wozu desktop-icons, wenn du links die leiste hast?
<dAnjou> sash_: da du grad hier bist, kannste das ja mal durchreichen ;)
<Herbert-46> da sind aber nur die anwendungen drin wenn ich sie offen habe oder kann ich die neu bestücken ?
<k1l> Herbert-46: klick mal mit der rechten maustaste auf das icon von einem programm, was offen ist. und dann im starter behalten
<dAnjou> Herbert-46: kannst du bestücken mit was du willst, aber ich weiß nicht wie.
<mrkramps> Herbert-46: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Unity/Unity_Startmen%C3%BC
<Herbert-46> kil das ist ne gute idee danke :-)
<k1l> Herbert-46: aber schau dir ruhig mal die wiki seiten zum thema unity an. da sind ne mnege tipps und tricks drin
<Herbert-46> hab mir die gerade in die faforiten gelegt :-)
<sash_> dAnjou: Hmm?
<dAnjou> 01:35:21 < dAnjou> HA, das pony sollte nen befehl bekommen, bei dem es zwei oder drei screenshots verlinkt (gnome 2 und 3 und unity)
<mrkramps> wo wir dabei sind, warum nicht alle DMs?
<Fuchs> dAnjou: danke im Voraus fuer das machen
<dAnjou> Fuchs: bin schon unterwegs
<Fuchs> <3
<Herbert-46> so leute ich gehe ins bett. danke noch mal alle für eure hilfe
<mrkramps> nacht
<Fuchs> gute Nacht, Herbert-46 
<Goen> Hi all! ich habe grad einen Test-Crontab-job angelegt.. die Testzeile lautet "*/1     *       *       *       *       mplayer /home/Goen/anderes/Hal900.mp3"... soweit fängt er auch an jede Minute Hal900.mp3 abzuspielen, bricht aber nach 1sek ab.. warum?
<Goen> niemand?
<bekks> Was soll denn das */1 ?
<Goen> bekks http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/cron
<bekks> Ich kenne die Seite - ich stelle meine Frage trotzdem Dir :) Was bezweckst Du damit?
<Goen> m( ... naja dass jede 1min der befehl ausgeführt wird?
<bekks> Was bewirkt im Gegensatz dazu das * ?
<bekks> Dass der Befehl jede Minute ausgeführt wird :P
<Goen> lölz akzeptiert..
<Goen> zurück zum Thema.. warum bricht er nach 1sec. ab?
<C_A_M> evolution ruft von einigen konten die mails doppelt ab, unterschiede in der konfiguration der konten konnte ich keine finden. im netz scheint gibts einige beiträge dazu nur keine lösung zum problem
<bekks> Goen: Was möchtest Du denn eigentlich wirklich erreichen mit cron? :)
<Goen> bekks, dass jede 1min die Mp3 "Hal900.mp3" abgespielt wird.
<Sool> hmm..#
#ubuntu-de 2011-10-16
<Alice-Chodura> huhu
<ring1> moin
<vevais> Ich habe keinen Sound im Firefox, wenn ich Skype aktiviert habe.
<vevais> Und andersherum: wenn ich im Firefox etwas anhoere, hat skype keinen Ton.
<vevais> Woran liegt das?
<basti2> hallo! hier ist nicht basti, sondern bastis frau. er schläft, deshalb muss ich jetzt euch fragen: evolution email konto hab ich einrichten können, fragt auch mails ab, aber wenn ich verschicken will, kommt wieder die frage nach dem pw. warum? ist das nicht das gleiche wie beim abfragen?
<Rochvellon> ja, es ist in der regel das gleiche pw
<basti2> und woran kann es dann liegen? 
<Rochvellon> der smtp-server erfordert authentifizierung
<basti2> hatte beim empfang schon probleme wg net und de, aber beim versand kann ich nix ändern...
<basti2> wie authentifiziere ich den?
<Rochvellon> du gibst das gleiche pw wie für die abfrage des pop-servers dort ein.
<basti2> langsam bitte. pop-server? schonmal gehört, aber wo geb ich das ein? wenn der mich fragt? sorry, aber auch nach mehreren jahren linux ist jedes update wieder ein neues abenteuer ;) 
<Rochvellon> über pop rufst du deine mails aus deinem postfach ab. wenn du in den einstellungen des postfachs unter "abrufen von Emails" und bei "verschicken von Emails" unten einen haken bei "An Passwort erinnern" setzt, brauchst du nur beim ersten mal abrufen bzw. verschicken von mails das Passwort eingeben.
<basti2> hab ich beides. kann das mit der einstellung klartext zu tun haben? muss ich da auf pop? wenn ich so frage, musst du mir wohl kaum noch antworten...
<basti2> oder doch, brigt nix...
<Rochvellon> welchen mail-anbieter hast du? dann kann ich mal schauen, welche daten du genau brauchst, damit dein konto reibungslos läuft
<basti2> communicator.stato
<basti2> strato. r vergessen
<Rochvellon> hast du im reiter "verschicken von Emails" den haken bei "Server erfordert Legitimation"? Bei Sicherheit wählst du "Keine Verschlüsselung" aus.
<Rochvellon> bei server trägst du folgendes ein: smtp.strato.de:25
<basti2> alles wie du sagst, aber schickt nicht
<basti2> mein mann hat schon ein konto, habe alles genauso eingestellt, wie er es hat, glaube ich.  Versteh zwar nur die hälfte, aber normalerweise geht das so. diesmal nicht
<Rochvellon> bei benutzername hast du da den anmelde-namen für communicator.strato.de eingeben?
<basti2> grad nochmal geguckt, auch das problem net und de, aber stimmt. ist es also auch nicht.
<Rochvellon> sonst lösch doch von der anmelde-email-adresse alles ab einschließlich dem @
<Rochvellon> und schau dann mal, ob dann gesendet wird
<basti2> mann grd wach geworden, meinte, ich bruche bei strato verschlüsselung. und dass ich erstmal haken weg machen soll geht alles nicht, jetzt schläft er wieder :(
<basti2> ich hasse updates!
<basti2> warum kann das nicht so einfach sein wie bei windows?
<Rochvellon> (dann sollten die mal die faq aktualisieren)
<Rochvellon> das hat mit windows oder linux nichts zu tun
<basti2> oh, gibt es? hätt ich wohl auch finden können...
<basti2> windows ist wie nokia
<basti2> immer gleich, immer einfach
<Rochvellon> dann wähl mal unter "Sichere Verbindung verwenden" TLS aus
<basti2> will immer noch pw. und danach gehts auch nicht
<Rochvellon> mit der kompletten emailadresse und dem pw?
<basti2> oh, und unter linux laufen keine spiele.  das schlimmste...
<basti2> mom
<Rochvellon> mom
<Rochvellon> bei server trägst du 
<Rochvellon> smtp.strato.de:995 ein
<Rochvellon> err, smtp.strato.de:465 sry
<basti2> hab ich
<basti2> geht nicht
<basti2> unser pc mag mich einfach nicht...
<Rochvellon> klick mal auf "prüfen, welche Arten unterstützt werden" bei Legitimation
<Rochvellon> dann siehst du, was du links davon auswählen kannst
<basti2> fragt ab...
<Rochvellon> wenn fertig, dann solltest du in dem auswahldialog jetzt sehen, welche arten durchgestrichen sind
<basti2> Fehler bei Welcome-Antwort: Die Verbindung wurde vom Kommunikationspartner zurückgesetzt
<Rochvellon> hm
<basti2> ich wollte doch nur meinem chef ne mail schicken... muss wohl einfach über communicator.strato.de gehen und das da schicken. dauert immer wochen, bis linux nach nem update wieder läuft wie vorher
<Rochvellon> hm, normalerweise sollten die daten übernommen werden bzw. gar nicht geändert werden (kann aber auch schlicht daran liegen, dass möglicherweise der server momentan probleme hat)
<Rochvellon> achja, und spiele laufen unter linux :) winehq.org listet alle programme auf, die unter linux mittels wine werkeln können :)
<basti2> wine ist ja schön und gut, reicht aber für spiele wie siedler oder sims nicht.
<basti2> und seit dem update ist auch mal wieder vmware verschwunden, sprich ichkann nicht mal facebook spiele spielen, weil linux nicht dazu in der lage ist...
<Rochvellon> hm, vllt sollte basti mal darüber schauen, da scheint etwas schiefgelaufen zu sein beim update (was aber auch unter windows passieren kann)
<basti2> aber gut, damit will ich jetzt nicht auch noch nerven ;) werde ich ihm ausrichten, jetzt gehe ich auch mal schlafen, vielen dank für deine hilfe und gute nacht!
<wusali> moin, hab ich noch eine möglichkeit um den nvidia experimental driver aus 11.04 in 11.10 zu installieren, beide treiber die bei 11.10 sind funktionieren nicht
<dreamon> Was ist gnome-classic bei 11.10? Ist das gnome2.x oder unity?
<C_A_M> gnome 2 gibt glaube ich in 11.10 nicht mehr
<dreamon> Bin am überlegen meinen MainPC auf 11.10 umzustellen.. Aber das ist auf 2.x optimiert. Stellt sich die Frage ob Classic vielleicht eine Option wäre. 
<dc5ala> dreamon, da gibts gnome-session-fallback, aber ist nicht ganz genauso wie das alte gnome2
<dreamon> dc5ala, Muß man das nachinstallieren, oder ist es das was ich meine. Wenn man beim anmelden gnome-classic wählt
<dc5ala> dreamon, ja das ist dann gnome classic
<dreamon> Naja.. dann werd ich mal ein komplett Backup machen und installieren. 
<dc5ala> z.B. da fehlt seltsamerweise das System-Menu, könnte nen Bug sein und hat auch schon einer gemeldet als solchen
<dreamon> Ja, der Systemreiter fehlt.. habs gerade auf dem Tablet probiert.
<dc5ala> dreamon, so ein xfce4 kommt vermutlich am ehesten an das, was du vorher gewohnt warst. Weiss nicht, ob Gnome2 überhaupt dann weiter gepflegt wird.
<jokrebel> hi
<dreamon> dc5ala, xfce hab ich früher man genommen vor gnome. Was damit sehr zufrieden. 
<dreamon> Ups.. Meine Rechtschreibung wird jeden Tag schlimmer.. sry
<balabala> moin, kann ich mir ubuntu auf ein stick installieren (8gb) und dann später falls alles gut läuft mit DD alles auf meine Systemplatte kopieren und normal booten, oder bedarf es an viel einstellungen???
<dc5ala> dreamon, da dürfte zumindest sicher sein, dass es weiter gepflegt wird
<dreamon> blackdragon85, Kommt drauf an was du auf Systemplatte schon installiert hast.
<LetoThe2nd> sagen wirs mal so - es geht bestimmt, aber das nachher-zurechtbiegen (partitionsgrössen usw. usw) dauert sicher länger als eine neuinstallation.
<dreamon> balabala, Sry sollte an dich gehen. ->  Im Prinzip geht das. Grub wirst du neu installieren/reparieren müssen. Eventuell die Partition auch anpassen, an die Größe. (mit dd nur die Partition kopieren und nicht den kopletten Stick)
<balabala> dreamon:  hört sich nicht gerade gut an ^^, weil genaU das wollte ich machen, später /boot  /tmp /var   /  /home noch trennen
<balabala> und vergrößern
<balabala> dreamon:  im prinzip reicht es doch wenn ich dann einfach per copy paste komando alles über die konsole kopiere, und den bootloader neu installiere
<balabala> es werden ja alle zum boot benötigten dateien bei cp /* kopiert?
<dreamon> balabala, Wenn du sagst ob auf der Systemplatte schon was drauf ist oder ob du die Platt machen willst.. 
<balabala> dreamon:  es ist schon eine distributuin drauf
<dreamon> balabala, Dann wäre wohl eine neuinstallation und das Kopieren der üblichen Ordner die einfachste Methode und auch sicherste Methode.
<balabala> dreamon:  nur damit ich es richtig verstehe, ich mach alles auf dem stick fertig.... wenns läuft, installiere ich es auf der systemplatte mit /tmp / /boot /usw.   als partitionen.  Dann kopiere ich vom stick alles 1:1 runter und überschreibe alle files, also auch etc usw?
<dreamon> balabala, Ich versteh immer noch nicht was du jetzt genau machen willst. Willst du die Partition kopieren, oder machst du nun einen neuinstallation und willst die Daten /home & /etc zurückretten.
<balabala> neu installation, und dann rüber schieben.... (ist dann wirklich alles genauso wie früher, weil intern werden doch bestimmt irgendwo die pfade nicht mehr stimmen?
<dreamon> Ok, diese Methode hab ich einmal selbst gemacht, das solltest du jemanden Fragen, der damit mehr Erfahrung hat.
<dreamon> LetoThe2nd, Kannst du schnell unter die Arme greifen.
<balabala> okay
<balabala> danke
<LetoThe2nd> eigentlich nicht, ich müsste es a) auch versuchen und b) halte ich es für zeitverschwendung. ergp möchte ich persönlich es nicht supporten.
<dreamon> balabala, Da fällt mir noch ein : Wie wäre es wenn du eine Neuinstallation neben deinem Bestehenden System machst.
<dreamon> Dann mit dd direkt auf die Installierte Partition deinen Stick drauf schreibst. Dann solltest du mit gparted von der LiveCD die grösse anpassen.
<dreamon> Auch noch grub reparieren.. und dann sollte es booten wie gewohnt. Außer du hast noch spezielles Zeug gefummelt
<Ribl> ah ich klink' mich mal kurz ein - hab ne ubuntu install und will im nachhinein noch win7 installieren. hat wer ggf stichpunkte zum vorgehen (ausser google :>)?
<Ribl> ah ne halt :)
<Ribl> will nur wissen wie man grub wieder zum laufen bekommt
<Ribl> noch nie gemacht
<bekks> ,grub2? Ribl 
<shetlandpony> Ribl: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2
<bekks> ,grub? Ribl 
<shetlandpony> Ribl, GRUB ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB - Weitere Infos im query ...
<dreamon> Ribl, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/grub_2/reparatur#Reparatur-mittels-Desktop-CD
<Ribl> k ^^
<yacoov> кто нибудь говорит по русски?
<koegs> ,german? yacoov
<shetlandpony> yacoov: use german please! This is a german channel. If you can't write german, you can use #ubuntu for english or #ubuntu-(your_language) like #ubuntu-fr instead. Thanks a lot :)
<balabala> ich habe aktuell ubuntu auf ca 500gb partition liegen 500gb der gleichen Platte sind frei, wie schaffe ich es nun, es 1:1 auf die andere 500gb zu bekommen die noch frei sind,  die neue kopierte partition sollte bootbar sein
<bekks> Sinn?
<bekks> Von 500G auf 500G umziehen, auf derselben Platte?
<balabala> bekks:  ich will dien anfang der platte frei haben
<balabala> daher wird der urrsprung gelöscht
<bekks> Verschieb die Partition doch einfach.
<ubuntu_> hallo... eine frage, ich will mein szstem neue installieren... kkann man dass machen und dabei benutzen den alten home verzeichnis?
<bekks> ubuntu_: Ja.
<ubuntu_> bekks:  soll ich was dabei beachten? ich meine wegen den programmen? oder sollte ich eine dpkg liste von den programmen die ich hatte, und nach der installation, alle wieder installieren?
<balabala> bekks:  verschieben? geht das mit gparted? ich kriegs grad nicht hin
<ubuntu_> bekks: oder funktionierts auch wenn ich nicht alle programme wieder installieren... ich meine wegen allen skripte
<dc5ala> ubuntu_, wenn du eine separate home-Partition hast, ist das recht einfach, trotzdem ein Backup deiner Daten nicht vergessen ;)
<balabala> hättet ihr tipps wie ich den ton wieder zum laufen kriege, vielleicht stimme ich mich doch um und wechsle nur die oberfläche von ubuntu....
<balabala> ich hab ein asus p7p55d, mit einen via audio chip
<Aison> tag, nach dem upgrade auf oneiric geht einiges nicht mehr, bzw. ist seltsam :( 
<ubuntu_> dc5ala: stimmts... habe ich aber nicht :(
<Aison> z.b. dauert das booten ewig, über 3min. Weil er irgendwas mit dem netzwerk macht
<ubuntu_> dc5ala: ich kanns aber jetyt versuchen XD!
<Aison> und nfs4 kerberos verbindungen gehen auch nicht mehr
<Aison> und jedesmal beim KDE starten kommt ne meldung, dass ich asoundconf ausführen soll in der konsole. dummerweise gibts das tool gar nicht :P
<jokrebel> Aison: Vielleicht nachinstallieren <reine Vermutung>
<Aison> das teil war glaub ich mal in alsa-utils package, aber jetzt nicht mehr
<neu3no> guten Tag
<neu3no> ich hab ein kleineres problem nach dem upgrade zu ubuntu 11.10 
<Aison> neu3no, ich auch, ganz viele :P
<k1l> schiess los
<k1l> ,wf?
<shetlandpony> Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<neu3no> meine Systemweiten Proxy settings werden nun ignoriert
<Aison> z.B. kann ich bei kubuntu plötzlich in alle accounts ohne passworteingabe einloggen
<neu3no> Aison: wtf 
<neu3no> setze ich beispielsweise im Firefox diese manuell, funktioniert es. Setze ich sie in den Netzwerkeinstellungen werden sie von keinem programm genutzt.
<Aison> die passwörter sind allerdings gesetzt
<koegs> neu3no: ich empfehle das alternative verfahren aus http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Proxyserver
<neu3no> mmh
<neu3no> koegs 1. ist mir schon bekannt, find ich jetzt aber nicht im sinne des erfinders, 2. socks?
<koegs> 3. habe ich bisher noch keine möglichkeit gefunden global einen Proxy erfolgreich zu setzen :)
<neu3no> fuck eh ... zuvor funktionierte es ...
<neu3no> es gibt halt doofer weise programme die sich auf diese einstellung verlassen, siehe chromium/chrome
<koegs> ja, unbedingt neueste versionen haben zu wollen bringt nicht immer nur vorteile
<neu3no> mmh
<neu3no> darum wird man angeschriehen dass es jetzt ne neue stable gibt ...
<koegs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Chromium#Proxy
<neu3no> ouch
<neu3no> ja klar geht das 
<neu3no> trotzdem aua
<neu3no> ich mein, das sind jetzt keine Weltbewegenden Dinge ... die noch nie gelöst gewesen wären ...
<neu3no> schön dass jetzt wenigstens der nm mit meinen VPN's klar kommt (force positive thoughts)
<neu3no> allerdings, nächste macke: "Automatisch verbindsn", was hieß das gleich nochmal? dass man imemr selbst draufklicken muss :P
<georg> hallo, ich habe versehentlich mein system auf die externe platte installiert :D kann cih das irgendwie auf eine andere partition schaufeln?
<bekks> Mit gparted kann man das zB.
<georg> ok, kannst du mir sagen wie ich das im laufenden betrieb mache?
<georg> bzw sollte ich das von der livecd aus machen?
<bekks> Das kann man nicht in laufendem Betrieb machen.
<georg> wird der grub dann auch gleich mitverschoben?
<neu3no> koegs: ich habe die proxy settings als argument in der .desktop file gesetzt, was nun dazu führt dass er sie trotzdem ignoriert aber jetzt mein profil nicht mehr öffnen kann ...
<Aison> man, da läuft wirklich was falsch. Ich habe 3 rechner auf oneiric geupgradet und auf allen kann ich mich in kdm (kubuntu) in alle accounts ohne passwort einloggen
<Aison> auch sudo geht ohne passwort
<Aison> d.h. sudo fragt zwar nach dem passwort, aber ich kann einfach enter drücken und es wird akzeptiert
<neu3no> koegs: chromium also ignores the settings in .profile ...
<neu3no> koegs: entschuldigung bin die ganze zeit in englischen chats unterwegs ;)
<neu3no> er ignoriert die einstellungen in .profile ... andrer apps, die nicht von der konsole aus gestartet wurden übrigens auch
<koegs> ich würde in /etc/environment global den proxy setzen, bei einzelnen apps schauen ob es noch anders geht und beim rest mich über die Entwickler aufregen
<neu3no> hehe
<neu3no> letzteres tue ich bereits
<neu3no> veruch nur leise zu sein um meine nachbarn nicht zu stören
<neu3no> weil das echt ein dämlicher bug ist
<koegs> alternativ könntest du recherchieren was gnome2 bei "global setzen" eigentlich gemacht hat und ob man das in gnome3/unity nachspielen kann, ich war dafür bisher zu faul
<tobiasmichel> hallo, nach dem update auf oneiric geht das funambol addon für thunderbird nicht mehr. kennt jemand schon eine lösung dafür?
<ppq> Aison: :O 
<ppq> Aison: führ bitte mal 'passwd' auf den kisten aus, damit kannst du ein neues passwort setzen
<ppq> vür den aktuell eingeloggten benutzer
<basti> ist es nur bei mir so, dass das adressbuch von evolution nicht mehr so funktioniert wie es sollte? ich muss jedesmal das adressbuch (persönlich) auswählen. und dann werden die kontakte auch nicht angezeigt, sondern ich muss erst einen buchstaben eingeben bis ich die entsprechenden einträge sehe. ist das eine einstellungssache, oder ein programm fehler?
<ppq> Aison: außerdem wäre es super, wenn du einen bug-report dazu erstellen könntest, falls es noch keinen gibt (such doch mal auf launchpad)
<ppq> Aison: und wirf auch mal einen blick in deine /etc/shadow, bevor du 'passwd' ausführst
<ppq> Aison: da steht ein langer hash (zeichenkette) anstelle eines passworts bei deinem user. wenn nicht, ist da was gewaltig schiefgelaufen
<ubuntu_> hi leute
<ubuntu_> hab ein Problem hab ubuntu 11.10 installiert aber wenn ichs jetzt starte hängt der immer bei *Checking battery state.... hab es auch schon gegooglet und mehrere Lösungsvorschläge gefunden. Dachte mit aber bevor ich jetzt da igw was, wo ich nicht genau weiß für was das gut ist frag ich hier.
<ubuntu_> *mache
<neu3no> koegs: es wird immer besser, wenn ich per parameter den proxy erzwinge kommt bei chromium die meldung: "non supported proxy"
<basti> außerdem ignoriert evolution die farbe für die rechtschreibprüfung. in den einstellungen rot, bei der überprüfung dann gelb...
<ubuntu_> keiner eine idee was ich da machen kann? :P
<basti> und warum gibt es kein "neustart", sondern nur "abmelden", "herunterfahren..." usw?!
<TWZ> wenn du auf herunterfahren klickst kannst du im folgendem fenster neustart auswählen
<spY|da> wie stell ich denn die update benachrichtigung unter kubuntu aus, das er auf 11.10 updaten will? 
<ubuntu_> achja es hängt laut inet mit Lightdm zusammen 
<basti> TWZ, danke- trotzdem wurde evolution verschlimmbessert ;)
<Herbert-46> Moin alle miteinander
<Orcor> hallo
<Herbert-46> habe mir VM für win xp drauf gezogen, ist das normal das der die PCI anschlüsse nicht erkennt ?
<Fuchs> ja
<Orcor> warum tut sich ab und zu Ubuntu 11.10 aufhängen vor allem wenn ich was anklicke in Unity oder zb wenn ich was ofen habe und es dann Minimiren tue das hatte ich noch nie gehabt in 11.04
<Fuchs> ohne dass Du nun sagst welches System Du brauchst zur Virtualisierung, PCI wird in der Regel nicht einfach durchgereicht, sondern da wird das genommen, was die Virtualisierung anbietet
<Herbert-46> Fuchs: danke, mit der fehleranzeige in win muss ich dann eben leben
<Fuchs> je nachdem was das fuer eine Meldung ist: ja
<Fuchs> allerdings waere das dann wohl entweder eine Frage fuer ##windows oder den Kanal der Virtualisierungsloesung, die Du verwendest
<Orcor> <----<<< hat eine Platte mit Linux zum aarbeiten usw und eine mit win7 zum zoggen und gut ist bruache keine VM 
<bekks> Herbert-46: Deine beste Anlaufstelle dürfte #vbox-de sein
<bekks> Nein, #vboxger
<Fuchs> vboxger -> 9 Nutzer   vbox -> 235 Nutzer
<Fuchs> nur als netter Hinweis :) 
<Orcor> ?
<ubuntu_> hab ein Problem hab ubuntu 11.10 installiert aber wenn ichs jetzt starte hängt der immer bei *Checking battery state.... hab es auch schon gegooglet und mehrere Lösungsvorschläge gefunden. Dachte mit aber bevor ich jetzt da igw was mache wo von ich keine ahnung hab frage ich hier. Laut inet liegt es am Lightdm.
<Orcor> ich hab auch Problem mit 11.10
<Orcor> Unity hängt sich auf und wenn ich was Minimiren tue sonnst geht alles andere
<bekks> Fuchs: Ja, Support für vbox gibt es halt fast nur auf Englisch - in #vboxger sind jedoch auch einige Entwickler anwesend.
<Fuchs> bekks: okay, wollte es nur gesagt haben :) 
<bekks> :)
<Orcor> http://linuxundich.de/de/software/absturze-des-nautilus-dateimanagers-in-ubuntu-oneiric-11-10-abstellen/
<shetlandpony> Orcor's url: http://tinyurl.com/3pldcuf | Abstürze des Nautilus Dateimanagers in Ubuntu Oneiric 11.10 abstellen | Linux und Ich
<Orcor> fals jemanden das weiter helfen kann
<Fuchs> Orcor: das geht im IRC nur unter. Wie bereits mehrfach gesagt worden ist: sowas gehoert viel eher in ein Wiki 
<Fuchs> oder hierher wenn wirklich gerade jemand mit dem konkreten Problem hier ist
<Schugy> hallo, habe beim 11.10 amd64 squashfs errors, obwohl md5sum des images ok ist
<Schugy> krieg das system vom stick nicht richtig gestartet
<Orcor> hast du schon es mal mit CD versucht?
<Schugy> nein, hat kein Laufwerk :-)
<jnns> hi, ich hab ein großes Problem: seit dem Update auf Oneiric funktioniert die Tastatur nicht mehr nach dem Login durch lightdm
<ppq> Schugy: du könntest mal deinen arbeitsspeicher checken, das geht wenn du vom stick bootest
<Orcor> anscheinend haben sehr viele viele verschiedene Probleme mit Ubuntu 11.10 
<Orcor> vielleicht in 2 Wochen werden die Bugs usw endlich korrigiert
<ppq> Schugy: und lass memtest86+ am besten mindestens ne halbe stunde laufen
<basti> Orcor, ich habe das gefühl, dass da kaum vernünftig getestet wurde...
<jnns> basti: ich bin gerade richtig aufgeschmissen. Mein Laptop ist seit gestern unbenutzbar
<Orcor> ein Kollege meinte mal zu mir wenn was rauskommt sollte man abwarten und 2 Wochen danach ein Upgrade mahcen da in der Zeit wo es veröffentlicht wird es noch Fehler enthalten kann
<Fuchs> jnns: Frage: geht ein Alt+Druck+R  und dann ein CTRL+ALT+F1? 
<Schugy> ppq, habe ja lucid lts schon seit ewig laufen, wollte nur vorher gegenchecken
<Fuchs> jnns: wenn ja: koenntest Du von da aus (ist halt ein VT ohne graphische Oberflaeche)  mit dem Programm pastebinit die Dateien  /var/log/Xorg.0.log  und ~/.xsession-errors in einen pastebin schmeissen? 
<basti> zB scheint es nicht mehr möglich zu sein, shell scripte über alt+f2 auszuführen, was vorher ohne probleme funktionierte. das jeweilige script wird zwar gefunden, aber nicht ausgführt. also muss man ein terminal öffnen und von da starten. sehr nervig!
<jnns> Fuchs: Ja! Danke.. Ich hab STRG+ALT+F1-12 schon ohne ALT-R probiert und das hatte nicht funktioniert
<ppq> Schugy: ah, ok. vielleicht solltest du wirklich erstmal dabei bleiben ;)
<Fuchs> jnns: sehr gut. Dann versuch doch da mal in besagten Dateien zu schauen was schief laeuft, 
<Fuchs> jnns: resp. wenn das nicht geht sie uns zu geben
<Schugy> ppq http://tinyurl.com/4y9sgo5 scheint mehr so ein ug zu sein
<shetlandpony> Schugy's tiny url: Bug #172937 in linux (Ubuntu): “SQUASHFS error while booting from live cd”
<ppq> Schugy: naja, das was du verlinkt hast ist kein richtiger bug, steht ja in der beschreibung auch drin. außerdem war das für ubuntu 6.10 ;)
<Schugy> ppq, und das ist mein dmesg (usb -62 ignorieren, meine Tastatur kommt seit 9.04 oefter mal nicht ans laufen)
<Schugy> http://tinyurl.com/3m574sz
<shetlandpony> Schugy's tiny url: http://linux.schugy.de/Raon%20Everun%20Note/kubuntu11.10dmesg.txt
<Herbert-46> hei leute ich bekomme unter VM (win XP) kein netzwerk zum laufen bzw. bekomme kein internetzugang :-( hat jemand ne idee warum ?
<Orcor> VM ist dreck
<Herbert-46> statische IP, muss es die selbe sein wie bei linux oder muss ich die ändern ?
<Orcor> ich hab win auf eine platte und linux auf andere somit keine solchen probleme
<Herbert-46> orcor ich brauche nur 2 prog unter win. deshalb der umstig und die VM
<Herbert-46> kann aber nicht immer erst den rechner runterfahren und dann win neu starten. dann kann ich gleich bei win bleiben
<ppq> Schugy: mh, weiß auch nicht, was das sonst sein könnte. ist der stick denn in ordnung?
<jnns> Fuchs: http://paste.ubuntu.com/709575
<jnns> Fuchs: http://paste.ubuntu.com/709578
<Schugy> ppq, also fsck sieht keine fehler, habe den extra noch einmal neu formatiert, gab keine besserung
<Fuchs> jnns: eigentlich so weit in Ordnung, er findet zumindest die Tastatur. Passiert das nur bei Unity-2D oder auch in anderen Umgebungen? 
<Aison> ppq, werde das heute abend mal alles prüfen. neues passwort mit passwd habe ich bereits vorher versucht. Das bringt nichts
<Aison> bbl
<Herbert-46> hat sich erledigt, ich musste die statische ip abschalten :-) läuft nun
<basti> wie kriege ich denn das wetter in das gnome panel?
<17WAAH141> moin
<basti> und wie kriege ich eigene scripte in das unity menu?
<Orcor> Vielleicht auch gleich noch ein zweiter Hinweis für GNOMEler. Nautilus-Erweiterungen, wie die neue Erweiterung nautilus-image-manipulator, die auf Nautilus-Python setzen sind wohl ALLE defekt, da nautilus-python buggy ist.
<jnns> Fuchs: ja, leider bei allen installierten Desktopumbegungen
<jnns> Fuchs: merkwürdigerweise empfängt er allerdings ALT. Zumindest blendet er dann Unterstriche unter einzlenen buchstaben in den Menüs ein, wenn ich ALT drücke
<Fuchs> jnns: kannst Du mal auf dem VT (CTRL+ALT+F1) ein DISPLAY=:0 xev starten
<Fuchs> jnns: dann zurueck zum Desktop und da tippen und schauen, ob xev die Tastaturereignisse anzeigt? 
<Herbert-46> in welchen ordner finde ich denn bei VM meine Windows dateien ?
<Fuchs> Herbert-46: gar nicht, die Festplatte als solche ist eine einzige Datei 
<Fuchs> Herbert-46: viele Virtualisierungsloesungen erlauben allerdings "shared folders", also Ordner, die beide Systeme sehen
<jnns> Fuchs: ich erhalte ButtonPress events
<Fuchs> jnns: bevorzugt auch noch release events, mit dem korrekten keycode
<jnns> ja, die auch
<Herbert-46> ahhh, und wo finde ich die wollte von externe festplatte was in win haben aber an die komm ich über VM nicht ran
<Fuchs> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/403442/  << sowas
<Fuchs> wenn Du die korrekt bekommst, dann funktioniert die Tastatur, nur jemand faengt die Keys ab
<basti> und wieso ist es nicht mehr möglich aus dem kontextmenu in nautilus eine beleibiege datei mit dem programm meiner wahl zu öffnen? wenn eine datei zB nicht mit gedit verbunden ist, muss ich nun erst gedit starten und dann die datei wählen. wer denkt sich das alles aus?!
<basti> selbst der explorer kenne "öffnen mit"...
<georg> Hallo, wie kann ich meinen Ubuntu beibringen, dass es automatisch erkennt, ob der zweite Bildschirm angeschlossen ist und dann den bildschirm erweitert? Wenn der zweite aus ist soll er dann auch alleine wieder das Bild reduzieren.
<edward_> hallo hilfe... :(... ich hab grad mein system neu installiert... mit einer extra partition für home... er hat sie i.wie nicht mitgenommen :S
<edward_> soll ich ein hardlink oder softlink von diesen neuen user auf dem alten user?
<basti> edward_, wovon redest du? hast du denn eine partition für home erstellt? existiert diese wirklich? falls ja in die fstab eintragen 
<edward_> ja existiert
<edward_> und ist auch gemounted
<basti> und was ist jetzt das problem?
<edward_> das problem ist... im neuen system... im home... stehen 2 folders... ein edward... und noch ein home... wo drinen steht die andere partition
<edward_> ich bin in "edward" aber nicht den echten edward
<ppq> georg: du könntest was mit xrandr und udev basteln. wenn du den proprietären nvidiatreiber nutzt, musst du aber was anderes benutzen
<edward_> sondern ein neuen edward
<georg> benutze den nvidia treiber
<edward_> basti: verstehst?
<basti> nicht wirklich. wie sieht der eintrag in der fstab für home aus?
<edward_> basti: er hat ein neuen user angelegt... und daneben ein home folder... :S.... 
<edward_> moment
<georg> edward_:  was mich eigentlich mehr stört ist, dass neue fenster auf dem zweiten bildschirm geöffnet werden, obwohl dieser nicht als primärer bildschirm fungiert
<edward_> georg: was??????
<c_korn> wie kann ich einstellen, dass alle textdateien im selben prozess von gedit gestartet werden, und kein neuer prozess gestartet wird?
<edward_> basti: http://pastebin.com/ykMxrwEg
<georg> edward_: nicht fenster, sondern dialoge, sry
<edward_> georg: worüber redest du?... ich glaube du verwechselst mich
<georg> edward_: ja, ups^^
<ppq> georg: support bitte nur hier und nicht im query, dann haben alle was davon :)
<edward_> basti: haste gesehen?
<georg> ppq: k, also nochmal: kannst du mir sagen wie ich dialoge im twinview von bildschrim 2 auf bildschirm 1 (primärer screen) bekomme
<basti> edward_, und in /home ist nochmal home und da dann der ordner von edward?
<edward_> ja genau
<edward_> also
<geser> edward_: kannst auch mal ein "ls -l /home" machen
<edward_> ich glaube ich hab was falsches gemacht... also... so dass wo er mich gefragt hat wo ich home wollte... ich sagte die partition und nicht der ordner... und deswegen er hat ein edward auf dieser partition eingelegt steht im folder home zu lesen bzw dies einzunehmen
<ppq> georg: das geht mit nvidia-settings
<basti> das ist ja auch richtig so edward_ .
<basti> in /home kommen dann alle benutzer. und nicht /home/home/~user
<edward_> basti: mm=? ich hab grad bemmerkt dass ich mein benutzer beim user management von ein ordner in einem anderen verschieben kann
<edward_> soll ich das dann verschieben... oder der ordner?
<edward_> besser der ordner gell?... 
<georg> ppq: kannst du mir sagen welche einstellung das ist? ich finde es momentan nicht
<edward_> basti: ich machst dann XD danke 
<ppq> georg: ansonsten auch disper, das macht das, was man mit nvidia-settings jedes mal manuell einstellen muss, automatisch
<ppq> ,disper? georg
<shetlandpony> georg: Da es unter Ubuntu auf einem PC mit nVidia-Grafikkarte und zweitem Monitor recht aufwaendig ist, nach jedem Systemstart die Bildschirme ueber das nVidia-Dienstprogramm zu verwalten, wurde das Programm Disper entwickelt. Es klont, erweitert oder verschiebt den Desktop auf die jeweils angeschlossenen Bildschirme: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/disper
<georg> ppq: vielen dank, ich schaue es mir an
<dc5ala> da hatte doch gestern einer das Problem, dass sein Dash immer im Hintergrund aufgeht. Nun hab ich das auch -_-
<ppq> georg: aber um das wirklich komplett automatisch zu machen, ist einiges erforderlich, wie's aussieht: http://askubuntu.com/questions/42741/how-to-automatically-switch-monitors-with-my-laptop-dock
<shetlandpony> ppq's url: http://tinyurl.com/3zleyyt | 11.04 - How to automatically switch monitors with my laptop dock - Ask Ubuntu - Stack Exchange
<ubuntu_> hi ich schon wieder :D also ich hab immer noch das problem das sich ubuntu nicht richtig startet hab jetzt schon das meiste ausprobiert was google so ausspuckt immerhin nachdem ich lightdm-gtk-greeter installiert habe ist die letzte meldung beim starten *Stopping Userspace bootsplash  
<ppq> georg: an deiner stelle würde ich daher einfach disper mit scripts zum umschalten nutzen.
<ubuntu_> kann mir irgendwer weiter helfen möchte ganz gerne wieder ein ubuntu haben :P
<ubuntu_> danke schon mal im vorraus 
<ubuntu_> es liegt soweit ich weis am lightdm
<dc5ala> ubuntu_, na das kannst doch schell rausfinden, sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<ubuntu_> dc5ala: stimmt ämm ich bin kurz pc neustarten :P (hab livecd gestartet)
<EiPott> Schön guten Tag, ich habe gestern mein PC mit dem neuen Ubuntu 11.10 ausgestattet, heißt geupgraded. Seitdem funktioniert mein „Sitecom“ WLAN USBSTICK nicht mehr. Was kann ich tun um den wieder zum laufen zu bringen?
<AlexAnteMachina> hallo alle
<EiPott> Vorher ging der natürlich einwandfrei.
<AlexAnteMachina> ich hab schon diverse seiten angesehen und gegoogelt, aber ich finde einfach keine lösung für den ressourcenhunger von gwibber.
<AlexAnteMachina> weiss hier jemand mehr darüber?
<Herbert-46> Wieso erkennt VM denn kein USB :-( hat jemand ne Ahnung woran es liegt ? es werden keine geräte angezeigt!
<ubuntu_> dc5ala: sry das es so lange gedauert hat ist anscheinend doch noch der lightdm mit gdm gehts auch nicht
<dc5ala> ubuntu_, weiss nicht genau was nicht geht, aber zumindest weisst du jetzt etwas mehr als vorher ;)
<spY|da> EiPott, definiere laeuft nicht mehr 
<ubuntu_> dc5ala: danke :P
<EiPott> spY|da: er scheint einfach nicht mehr erkannt zu werden. ich habe auch bereits an einem anderen pc das ausprobiert und da funktioniert er und ich bin momentan an meinem laptop der eine wlankarte hat und da gehts auch, nur bei diesen stick will er jetzt enifach nicht mehr erkennen nachdem ich die ubuntuaktualisierung zu 11.10 installiert hab
<spY|da> EiPott, lese mal http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN/Linux-backports-modules vllt hilfts 
<EiPott> spY|da: er blinkt nicht mehr und dem system scheint es egal zu sein ob ich den rauszieh oder nicht. früher hat der immer beim rausziehen gesagt: Netzwerkverbindung getrennt…
<dc5ala> ubuntu_, vielleicht beschreibst du mal das Problem etwas genauer
<EiPott> spY|da: es handelt sich um den SITECOM Wlan USBSTICK an meinem PC.
<EiPott> spY|da: es hilft mir nicht weiter, da „Eine funktionierende Internetverbindung ist dazu erforderlich.“ und die besteht momentan ja nicht
<Herbert-46> Weiß jemand warum VM keine usb geräte erkennt, obwohl windows sie in der hartware findet ?
<EiPott> spY|da: trotzdem danke
<ubuntu_> dc5ala: ich hab ubuntu 11.10 von einer cd installiert, lief ohne Probleme wenn ich jetzt den PC starte kommt nach der Meldung *Checking battery state.... nichts mehr im prinzip weiß ich auch nicht viel mehr hab jetzt auch schon lightdm-gtk-greeter installiert ändern nicht viel außer das er jetzt bei *Stopping Userspace bootsplash aufhört 
<ubuntu_> dc5ala: hab erst gedacht das liegt am lightdm
<EiPott> sorry, pidgin ist abgekratzt
<dc5ala> ubuntu_, also es kommt erst gar nicht zu einem grafischen Login? Kannst du auf eine Konsole umschalten wie ALT+F1 z.B.?
<ubuntu_> dc5ala:  nur grafischer Login geht nicht
<dc5ala> ubuntu_, eventuell mal versuchen nen Grafiktreiber nachzuinstallieren
<dc5ala> ubuntu_, bei nvidia nvidia-current, bei ati fglrx
<ubuntu_> dc5ala:  wie ist der befehl dafür :P
<ubuntu_> dc5ala: nividia
<basti> sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<basti> und wenn es schon installiert ist: sudo dpkg-reconfigure nvidia-current
<dc5ala> ubuntu_, siehe basti ;)
<ubuntu_> hmm k dann bis gleich :P#
<EiPott> kann mir hier denn keiner mit meinem wlanstick problem helfen? das müssen ja total viele haben..
<EiPott> wenn ich bei meinem rechner auch sudo ifconfig wlan0 einge, gibt er aus: „wlan0: Fehler beim Auslesen der Schnittstelleninformation: Gerät nicht gefunden“
<ThreeM> modul nicht geladen?
<EiPott> ThreeM: wen meintest du
<ThreeM> dich
<EiPott> ThreeM: wie überprüfe ich, ob das modul geladen wird?
<ThreeM> wenn du im ifconfig eingibt, siehst du ja welche interfaces zu verfügung stehen. wenn das wlan modul nicht geladen wird, oder wenn es für den stick keins gibt, steht da auch nix
<ThreeM> gut wäre auch ein logauszug was passiert wenn du den stick ansteckst
<ThreeM> kommt halt auf den stick an und welches kernelmodul da gebraucht wird
<ThreeM> das kann ich so pauschal nicht sagen welches geladen werden muss
<vevais> Hallo
<EiPott> ThreeM: ok.
<vevais> Ich moechte gerne alle .css-Dateien mit Eclipse oeffnen, jedoch ist Eclipse keine Option, wenn ich unter "Eigenschaften -> Oeffnen mit..." das Standardprogramm auswaehlen moechte. Auch scheint es nicht mehr moeglich zu sein, der Endung einen Command zuzuweisen oder eine executable zu suchen (was irgendwie ziemlich doof ist).
<vevais> Gibt's da irgend eine Moeglichkeit?
<dc5ala> EiPott, du kannst auch mal ein "tail -f /var/log/syslog" machen und schauen, was beim Einstecken des Stricks ausgegeben wird
<dc5ala> Sticks, nicht Stricks, soweit sind wir noch nicht ;)
<EiPott> new high speed usb device number 6 using ehci_hcd kommt beim einstecken bei dmesg
<EiPott> oder so
<dc5ala> EiPott, aber kein Typ oder sowas?
<basti> EiPott, was sagt denn lsusb wenn er eingesteckt ist?
<ubuntu_> dc5ala: re geht nicht 
<ubuntu_> basti: re geht nicht 
<dc5ala> ubuntu_, etwas präziser bitte
<ubuntu_> dc5ala: sry, treiber installiert neugestartet stopt wieder bei *Checking Battery state....
<vevais> Keine?
<ubuntu_> dc5ala: bzw hört bei * Stopping Userspace bootsplash auf
<vevais> Weiß denn keiner, wie ich verschiedene Dateiendungen Programmen meiner Wahl zuordnen kann?
<ubuntu_> dc5ala: hier das boot log http://paste.ubuntu.com/709687/
<dc5ala> ubuntu_, kann es sein, dass er nur nicht automatisch umschaltet? Schau mal, ob auf ALT+F7 oder ALT+F8 irgendwas rennt
<ubuntu_> dc5ala: klar melde mich dann gleich/bald wieder
 * vevais seufzt.
<basti> vevais, rechts klick -> eigenschaften -> öffnen mit
<vevais> Ja, wie oben beschrieben, ist Eclipse jedoch nicht in der Liste.
<vevais> Obwohl installiert.
<basti> vevais, dann musst du einen eintrag dafür in /usr/share/applications anlegen
<basti> vevais, http://developers.sun.com/solaris/articles/integrating_gnome.html
<vevais> Ok, danke.
<vevais> Aber seit wann kann man eigentlich nicht mehr seine eigene Executable aussuchen?
<vevais> Das war so praktisch.
<basti> weil die nicht nachdenken
<Fuchs> vevais: launchpad.net 
<Fuchs> die freuen sich sehr ueber Bug Reports. Oder direkt beim zustaendigen Projekt
<tweakkkk> unrar-nonfree e *.rar funzt nicht. wie kriege ich es hin, dass er sämtliche rar Archieve entpackt, "aufeinmal". Bei den rar dateien handelt sich um einzelne. Also keine partX rars. Immer verschiedene Pakete.
<ubuntu_> dc5ala: passiert garnichts :(
<basti> Fuchs, das ist doch kein bug, sondern ein fehlendes feature
<ppq> tweakkkk: wenn das zusammenhängende teilarchive sind, musst du nur das erste angeben. wenn nicht, musst du find benutzen.
<basti> im verglich zum vorgänger zumindest
<ppq> tweakkkk: lies mal 'man find' und finde dort -exec
<vevais> basti: Eclipse ist aber in /usr/share/applications
<tweakkkk> mit find ... okay, da wäre ich jetzt nicht draufgekommen
<Fuchs> basti: und? 
<Fuchs> ppq: braucht er nicht
<dc5ala> ubuntu_, auf der Console einloggen geht aber? Hast von aus aus mal sowas wie sudo restart gmd oder sudo restart lightdm probiert?
<dc5ala> ubuntu_, sorry gmd = gdm
<Fuchs> ppq: im gleichen Ordner reicht ein einfaches ls 
<ppq> Fuchs: ls und xargs? gut, geht auch, aber find find ich persönlich einfacher
<Fuchs> warum xargs? 
<Fuchs> egal. 
<ubuntu_> dc5ala: hab sudo start lightdm gemacht da kam ich nur zurück zu den ganzen "meldungen"
<basti> vevais, dann probier den typ mal manuell zuzuweisen: ~/.local/share/applications/mimeapps.list
<dc5ala> ubuntu_, eventuell steht was in der /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<hgr> Gestern habe ich die Aufforderung, auf die Oneiric updzugraden weggeklickt, weil ich dafür keine Zeit hätte ("später erinnern"). Jetzt würde ichs gerne machen, finde aber nicht raus wie. In der Aktualisierungsverwaltung steht nichts von einem Distributions-Upgrade und "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" weigert sich auch, neue Pakete zu installieren.
<basti> hgr, warte noch ein paar wochen
<ppq> hgr: das geht im terminal mit 'sudo do-release-upgrade'. aber du solltest wirklich noch etwas warten, imho
<hgr> basti: Warum?
<ubuntu_> dc5ala: http://paste.ubuntu.com/709710/
<basti> hgr, weil du sonst, wie so viele, hierhin kommst und dich beschwerst was alles nicht funktioniert
<yacoov> )
<dc5ala> ubuntu_, da hast schon mal nen Fatal server error drinne
<hgr> basti: Ok, ist wohl noch unausgereift...
<ubuntu_> dc5ala: ok was mache ich dagegen? 
<vevais> basti: Und was gebe ich da am besten ein?
<vevais> text/x-python=pyragua.desktop;
<vevais> Das steht z.B. da.
<dc5ala> ubuntu_, Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module klingt doch eher danach, dass der nicht richtig installiert ist
<vevais> Also text/x-css=eclipse.desktop?
<dc5ala> ubuntu_, das sudo apt-get install nvidia-current hat keinen Fehler angezeigt?
<ubuntu_> dc5ala: ne
<basti> und das dpkg-reconfigure?
<ubuntu_> auch nicht
<ubuntu_> soll ich sudo apt-get remove ......?
<dc5ala> ubuntu_, ich lass das mal kurz hier rennen und zeig dir, wie die Ausgabe ungefähr aussehen sollte
<ubuntu_> dc5ala: ok
<basti> vevais, probier es mal aus. ich habe das auch noch nicht gemacht. schau doch mal wie die in /etc/mime.types definiert ist
<tweakkkk> find -name *.rar -exec unrar-nonfree x '{}'\;   funzt auch nicht :/
<basti> find -name *.rar -exec unrar-nonfree x {} \;
<locodir-user_> hallo kennt sich jemand mit amarok bei ubuntu 11.10 aus ?
<Fuchs> locodir-user_: nein, aber wir haben reihenweise Experten fuer Metafragen, 
<Fuchs> locodir-user_: Spass beiseite: einfach fragen. Dann findet sich ggf. auch jemand
<dc5ala> ubuntu_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/709728/
<dc5ala> ubuntu_, wenn der Treiber geladen ist, sollte ein "lsmod | grep nv" dir nvidia ausspucken
<locodir-user_> amarok hat als backend gstreamer drin aber kein xine backend, ich finde kein xinebackend in den pakten.... weil mir wird kein radiostationname und kein Titel und Interpret angezeigt... ich möchte aber das mir radiostation ,Titel und Intpret angezeigt wird. brauche ich dazu das xine backend oder geht das auch beim gstreamer backend das einem das angezeigt wird. und wenn das angezeigt werden kann mit dem gstreamerbackend was 
<tweakkkk> basti; funzt auch nicht :(
<ubuntu_> dc5ala: k ich probiere es
<vevais> basti: Danke, nun geht es. :)
<dc5ala> ubuntu_, viel Glück
<tweakkkk> $ find . -name *.rar -exec unrar-nonfree x {} \;    find: Der Pfad muß vor dem Suchkriterium stehen: 669MR.rar     Aufruf: find [-H] [-L] [-P] [-Olevel] [-D help|tree|search|stat|rates|opt|exec] [Pfad...] [Suchkriterium]
<locodir-user_> mir wird nur streamdata angezeigt
<ubuntu_> dc5ala: ALSO BIS GLEICH
<ubuntu_> dc5ala: sry wegen großschreibung
<dc5ala> tweakkkk, das *.rar wird vermutlich so nicht funktioniert, da pfuscht dir die shell dazwischen
<dc5ala> tweakkkk, probier mal \* stattdessen
<tweakkkk> yeah, danke euch
<locodir-user_> bei ubuntu 11.04 war xine backend noch vertreten im amarok aber bei unity 11.04 nicht mehr 
<locodir-user_> unity 11.10 nicht mehr 
<yacoov> installiere es nach
<locodir-user_> ich finde es nicht in den paketquellen
<locodir-user_> das muss doch phonon-backend-xine heissen oder ?
<Fuchs> das ist nicht mehr supported 
<Fuchs> nimm das gstreamer oder vlc backend
<locodir-user_> Fuchs aha dann kann der gstreamer drauf bleiben und vlc auch noch dazu installieren
<locodir-user_> das vlc backend
<tweakkkk> +
<Herbert-46> wie kann ich denn testen ob mein system 64 bit kann ?
<dadrc> Herbert-46, deine Hardware? Oder das installierte Ubuntu?
<Herbert-46> dadrc: ich mein die hardware
<Herbert-46> ist nicht mehr der neuste und habe keine unterlagen dazu
<dc5ala> Herbert-46, da kannst so ein flag auslesen von der CPU, ich suchs dir mal raus
<dadrc> Herbert-46, in /proc/cpuinfo steht drin, was deine CPU ist
<locodir-user_> danke Fuchs das hat was gebracht :-)
<dc5ala> Herbert-46, kannst via "grep flags /proc/cpuinfo" ob bei den flags ein "lm" dabei ist
<Fuchs> keine Ursache
<locodir-user_> das phonon backen null ist das auch anwendbar für amarok oder wofür ist das ?
<Fuchs> Testzwecke 
<Fuchs> und nein
<locodir-user_> ah danke
<Herbert-46> also lm steht drin, und wenn ich das richtig sehe auch 64 http://paste.ubuntu.com/709750/  dann sollte er es eigendlich können oder ?
<ubuntu_> dc5ala: also wenn ich den treiber installiere kommt die gleiche ausgabe wie bei dir aber der befehl lsmod.... ergibt keine ausgabe also da steht dann nicht, und kann immer noch nicht grafisch einloggen
<locodir-user_> rhythmbox funktioniert bei mir überhaupt nicht keine senderauflistung beim radio und kein radiobrowserplugin zu sehen obwohl eins installiert ist 
<dc5ala> Herbert-46, ja, sollte gehen
<locodir-user_> das natty browserplugin ist auch nutzlos und wird nicht angezeigt nach installation hab das auch schon ausprobiert 
<dc5ala> ubuntu_, du kannst nicht gleichzeitig hier im chat und auf der Ubuntu-Kiste sein? Vielleicht schaust mal nach nem Konsolen IRC-Klient oder so, machts sicher einfacher =/
<locodir-user_> zumindest beim radio müsste doch eine liste auftauchen... klicke ich magnatuneplugin an stürzt rhythmbox ab 
<Herbert-46> dc5ala: ist es denn empfehlenswert um zu steigen, habe probleme mit meiner VM und den versionen, bekomme das irgendwie nicht zusammen :-(
<dc5ala> ubuntu_, dann würd ich doch mal wirklich nachsehen, was da in deiner Kiste werkelt, z.B.: "sudo lshw -c display"
<dc5ala> Herbert-46, das kommt wohl eher auf die Größe deines Arbeitsspeichers an, aber selbst unter 32 Bit gibts da ne Erweiterung, die das managed
<ubuntu_> dc5ala: k mom holl gerade lep vom bruder darauf hätte ich eigendlich früher schon kommen können :P
<Herbert-46> habe virtualbox manuell mit bekks gestern drauf gebracht normal die 4.1.4 , bekomme aber nur die 4.1.2 angezeigt die es laut beeks garnicht gibt :-(
<dc5ala> Herbert-46, hab hier die 4.1.2 installiert
<skynet> dc5ala: also ich bin mal sudo lshw -c display testen
<Herbert-46> unter 32 oder 64 bit
<dc5ala> Herbert-46, unter 32 Bit 11.10
<Herbert-46> erkennt der bei dir usb ?
<Herbert-46> denn schmeiß ich noch mal alles runter und versuchs von vorn :-(
<dc5ala> Herbert-46, hab das seit dem Upgrade noch nicht ausprobiert, ob es überhaupt rennt
<dc5ala> Herbert-46, hast du auch die Gastsystem-Treiber mal aktualisiert?
<dc5ala> Herbert-46, da fahren nämlich oft noch alte drin rum, eventuelle ist dort dann was inkompatiblem
<koaja> Hallo
<Herbert-46> ja hab ich, installiert von https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads das ist aber  4.1.4
<yacoov> jjjjjjjjkjkjkkkkiiuuuuiioooppppoojjgfff4rdddfghhjjuuzttreeww2ßfvbhjjjjkkjjkkkkkjjhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhjjjjjjjjjjijkkjjhhhgg55frrrddxcbnnmmmmnnbbvcçccccffffdddss22qqqassdxyasdfgjnbbhbhjjkkiuhggttzzzuuiiooppllljbffdrtzukbgfggggggggjteedhkktedgrredfbnkjhrfderwwsdccbnmjjgfgdethjjhffffghhh
<Herbert-46> gastsystem wird mir bei der aktivierung dann aber 4.1.2 angezeigt :-(
<yacoov> hallo)
<Herbert-46> ich verstehe das alles nicht mehr :'-(
<dc5ala> Herbert-46, du meinst bei der Gastsystem-Erweiterung? Da wo also die Treiber drauf sind?
<Herbert-46> jep
<koaja> Ich nutze seit neustem auf meinem Laptop die x64 bit Version von Ubuntu 11.10. Für mein Studium brauche ich einige Software (SolidWorks (CAD), Adobe InDesign, Illustrator, Premiere und Photoshop). Die Lizenzen haben wir fast kostenlos von der FH gestellt bekommen, doch frage ich mich nun: Virtuelle Maschine oder Wine. Die Frage ist auch, ob die ganze Software durch Linux + Windows (VM) und dann noch das Programm nicht viel zu langsam wird?
<dc5ala> Herbert-46, dann schau mal im Synaptic, was da bei ner Suche nach "virtualbox" alles installiert ist
<Herbert-46> und wenn ich dann auf der der vm bin und unter geräte installiere sagt er mir die 4.1.2 an
<Herbert-46> da steht die 4.1.2 aber das soll laut bekks falsch sein :-(
<Herbert-46> ist doch zum mäuse melken :-(
<hdp> Welche Fähigkeiten hat die 4.1.4 denn gegenüber der 4.1.2 die einen Einsatz unabdingbaren machen?
<dc5ala> koaja, eher ne Frage, wieviel Speicher du in deinem Laptop hast, und ob das ausreichend für zwei Systeme ist
<free-95> dc5ala: http://paste.ubuntu.com/709776/
<dc5ala> free-95, probier mal sudo modprove nvidia, und schau dann via dmesg nach, ob der was ausgespuckt hat
<Herbert-46> hdp ich weiß es nicht meinetwegen kanns auch die 4.1.2 sein haptsache es läuft :-(
<dc5ala> Herbert-46, was hast denn da um USB, das funktionieren muss?
<Herbert-46> chipcartenleser für banking
<free-95> dc5ala: modprove kennt er nicht
<koaja> dc5ala, ich habe die Systeme nicht nebeneinander. Meine Festplatte fasst 306,2gb freien speicher.
<dc5ala> free-95, sorry, mein Getipsel wird immer schlimmer, modprobe
<koaja> dc5ala, ach, du meinst Arbeitsspeicher?
<dc5ala> koaja, meinte damit den Hauptspeicher
<koaja> Wieviel verbraucht denn Ubuntu so?
<koaja> Hab insgesamt 4GB drinn.
<free-95> also bei sudo modprobe kommt: FATAL: Module nvidia_173 not found, jetzt einfach dmesg eingeben?
<free-95> dc5ala:  also bei sudo modprobe kommt: FATAL: Module nvidia_173 not found, jetzt einfach dmesg eingeben?
<dc5ala> koaja, so ab 512MB kann man damit arbeiten, du hast also mehr als genug
<Herbert-46> wenn ich VM jetzt deinstalliere und neu installiere muss ich dann windows auch wieder neu aufsetzen oder bleibt es irgendwo drin ?
<dc5ala> free-95, ne, da ist was seltsam :)
<free-95> dc5ala: :) was nun?
<dc5ala> Herbert-46, die Einstellungen und Gastsysteme hast du unter ~/.VirtualBox, denen passiert dabei nichts
<koaja> dc5ala, Also angenommen, Linux braucht 1GB RAM, Photoshop brauch 1GB RAM, dann steht der Virtuellen Windows 7 Maschine ja 2GB RAM zur verfügung. Das reicht doch locker, nicht?
<dc5ala> koaja, klar, da hast genug zur Verfügung
<koaja> Wo kann ich nachgucken, wieviel Linux erkannt hat?
<koaja> Sicherheitshalber :)
 * koaja kommt mit Gnome3 ja garnicht klar.
<Herbert-46> ok den deinstalliere ich noch mal visualbox und den gastzugang und nehme die aus dem softwarecenter
<locodir-user_> aha nun hab ich rausgefunden das rhythmbox mit der konsole gestartet: sudo rhythmbox dann radiostationen anzeigt...aber warum zeigt er die nicht an wenn die box ohne die konsole gestartet wird ?
<dc5ala> free-95, probier mal sudo apt-get install nvidia-173
<dc5ala> free-95, das ist doch ne ältere Grafikkarte wie es aussieht
<free-95> dc5ala: nvidia-173 ist schon die neuste version
<free-95> dc5ala: ja
<free-95> dc5ala: hab den pc schon länger
<dc5ala> dann probier da mal ein --reinstall mit reinzuklemmen
<zerwas> locodir-user_, Du solltest Rhythmbox nicht mit Sudo-Rechten starten, auch wenn es scheinbar das Problem löst. Du kannst das Einstellungsverzeichnis von Rhythmbox für den Nutzer stattdessen zurücksetzen. Lösche dafür die Verzeichnisse ~/.gconf/apps/rhythmbox und ~/.local/share/rhythmbox
<dc5ala> koaja, z.B. vi Terminal -> free
<basti> nvidia-current sollte für eine GeForce 9600 GT aber richtig sein und nicht nvidia-173, oder sehe ich das falsch?
<free-95> dc5ala: jetzt kommt keine ausgabe mehr bei modprobe
<free-95> basti: ka ^^
<basti> dann mach mal lsmod | grep nv
<locodir-user_> ich gugge mal nach den verzeichnissen
<basti> wenn nichts kommt, ist es ein gutes zeichen ^^
<basti> also bei modprobe
<dc5ala> free-95, bei nem modprobe hat der auch nicht gemeckert?
<free-95> basi: nv(<- in roterschrift)idia      7098131 0
<free-95> dc5ala: ne kam garnichts
<zerwas> locodir-user_, Achtung, deine Einstellungen sind dann weg.
<basti> dann ist das modul geladen
<free-95> basti: also neustarten?+
<basti> probier mal
<dc5ala> free-95, das sieht doch schonmal gut aus, dann probier mal ein sudo restart lightdm oder gdm
<k1l_> locodir-user_: warum startest du denn bitte mit "sudo"  ...
<ring0> basti, laut http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/Nvidia/nvidia sollte für die 9600 gt das paket nvidia-current korrekt sein
<basti> sag ich doch ^^
<free-95> dc5ala: jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa es geht! :D
<free-95> basti: juhu es geht
<basti> free-95, wie ring0 auch erwähnte ist nvidia-173 eigentlich falsch. aber so lange es erstmal funktioniert ;)
<dc5ala> free-95, klasse, dann kannst ja noch nen "Härtetest" machen, obs beim Reboot dann auch startet :)
<free-95> dc5ala: hmm aber das einloggen nicht -_-
<free-95> basti: kann mich aber nicht einloggen :(
<basti> fehlermeldung?
<subz3r0> moin
<free-95> basti: da kommt ganz kurz ein text verschwindet aber gleich wieder kann ihn nicht lesen
<locodir-user_> zewars im perönlichen ordner gibt es keinen rhythmoxordner  oder rhythmox datei unter ~/-gconf/apps/........
<subz3r0> irgendwie wird der platz bei mir im root knapp. wie kann ich alte pakete löschen?
<free-95> dc5ala: kann ich rebooten :(
<dc5ala> basti, du kannst mal übernehmen ;)
<basti> free-95, dann nopaste noch mal xorg.log
<subz3r0> also sachen die er schon mal runtergeladen hatte...
<k1l_> locodir-user_: ja, weil du das mit rootrechten öffnest wird es nicht in dein homeordner geschrieben
<locodir-user_> zwars soll nur die rhythmbox ordner am ende des pfads gelöscht werden ?
<beaver74> Wie könnte ich denn die Tastenkombination Alt-F4 abschalten? Ist das Systemweit möglich, oder würde die WM/DM konfiguriert werden?
<locodir-user_> zerwas soll nur die rhythmboxordner am ende des pfads gelöscht werden ?
<basti> subz3r0, sudo apt-get clean
<subz3r0> thx basti
<subz3r0> werds direkt damit mal versuchen
<zerwas> locodir-user_, Ja
<subz3r0> ~400mb ist doch arg wenig
<locodir-user_> zwerwas in gconf/apps/ gibts gar keinen rhythmbox ordner nur in share 
<locodir-user_> zerwas
<k1l_> subz3r0: vlt mal alte kernel löschen?
<subz3r0> k1l_,  ist nur einer drauf, oder max. 2
<subz3r0> zack wieder 2.2 gigs frei =)
<locodir-user_> <+k1l_> wenn ich rhythmbox ohne root öffne zeigt er keine radiostationen an das ist ja das problem 
<locodir-user_> da fehlt ne verbindung aber welche
<zerwas> locodir-user_, .gconf/apps/rhythmbox/ mit Punkt am Anfang sollte der Pfad lauten
<subz3r0> kann ich sonst noch was machen ausser "sudo apt-get clean"?
<locodir-user_> ja zerwas im persönlichn ordner hab nachgeguggt 
<k1l_> subz3r0: autoclean und autoremove
<locodir-user_> da gibts kein rhythmboxordner
<zerwas> locodir-user_, ist denn sonst was in dem ordner?
<locodir-user_> ~/.gconf/apps/..... ja da gibts ordner zerwas
<subz3r0> thx
<subz3r0> btw. beim upgrade sind wohl zieg ssl fehler aufgetreten(11.04 -> 11.10) der hatte wohl probs die certs einzurichten. in welchem log werde ich fündig bezüglich der fehler?
<locodir-user_> nur  ~/.local/share/rhythmbox der ordner existiert und dort ist playlistxml drin und podcast timestamp zerwas
<locodir-user_> der andere ordner existiert nicht
<zerwas> locodir-user_, kann dir nicht sagen, was bei Dir falsch ist
<subz3r0> hab schon so gut wie alle logs durch, aber bin nicht fündig geworden
<locodir-user_> sollte ich den rhythmboxordner manuell anlegen unter g.conf/apps/..... ?
<zerwas> locodir-user_, ne
<locodir-user_> ok
<free-95> basti: sry wlan abgekackt -_- 
<free-95> basti: da gibt mehere Xorg.(0-5).log
<locodir-user_> wenn ich rhythmbox ohne sudo eingebe kommt folgende meldung in der konsole : (rhythmbox:4951): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_style_provider_get_style_property: assertion `g_type_is_a (gtk_widget_path_get_object_type (path), pspec->owner_type)' failed
<bekks> locodir-user_: Und das ist warum genau schlimm? :)
<subz3r0> gibt es nicht nen extra logfile für das upgrade? also wo ich sehen kann welche fehler es gab
<bekks> Das ist nur eine Assertion, aber kein "schlimmer Fehler".
<basti> free-95, muss kochen. sry
<locodir-user_> aber warum listet rhythmbox keine radiostationen auf bekks ?
<free-95> basti: k 
<free-95> basti: danke :P
<free-95> dc5ala: welchen soll ich posten?
<AlexAnteMachina> ich hab schon diverse seiten angesehen und gegoogelt, aber ich finde einfach keine lösung für den ressourcenhunger von gwibber.
<dc5ala> free-95, meine Kaffeepause ist noch nicht vorbei :P Hast schon andere Sessions beim Login ausprobiert? Oder schau mal in deine ~/.xsession-errors
<AlexAnteMachina> weiss hier jemand mehr darüber?
<free-95> dc5ala: achso sry nicht gewusst das du kaffepause machst :P
<ring0> AlexAnteMachina, gibt es denn konkret einen fehler?
<free-95> dc5ala: sag bescheid wenn wieder bereit bist :P
<AlexAnteMachina> ja, das programm zieht minutenlang sämtliche cpu kapazität derer es habhaft werden kann und greift exzessiv auf die hdd zu.
<dc5ala> free-95, kein Problem. Was hast denn als Sessions beim Login zur Auswahl? Kannst auch mal gnome-session-fallback installieren, falls das noch nicht drauf hast, das erscheint dann unter gnome classic
<AlexAnteMachina> ring0, ich hab's grad mal mit strace gestartet und lass alles in ne datei schreiben.
<free-95> dc5ala: also zu auswahl habe ich 1. Recovery Console 2. Ubuntu 3. Ubuntu 2D 3. User Defined Session
<free-95> dc5ala: habs installiert 
<dc5ala> free-95, kannst mal probieren, ob irgendeine von denen wenigstens funktioniert
<free-95> dc5ala: keiner
<free-95> dc5ala: komme immer wieder zurück zum loggin
<dc5ala> free-95, lösch mal die ~/.Xauthority und probier nochmal
<free-95> dc5ala: in welchen verzeichnis?
<dc5ala> free-95, ~ ist das home-Verzeichnis deines Benutzers
<free-95> dc5ala: rm -r oder?
<dc5ala> free-95, nein!
<free-95> dc5ala: wie dann?
<bekks> Wieso -r?
<free-95> bekks: kenne den befehl nur so :(
<bekks> Dann lies JETZT "man rm".
<bekks> Und achte mal darauf, was -r tut.
<free-95> bekks: oh
<dc5ala> free-95, rm -i ~/.Xauthority
<bekks> Deswegen sollte man Befehle nie einfach so eintippen, wenn man nicht mal weiß was sie tun. :)
<Herbert-46> also hab nun noch mal alles deinstalliert und wieder neu installiert virtualbox und gastzugang, nun geht auch usb :-) hat doch irgendwie an den unterschiedlichen versionen gelegen :-(
<free-95> bekks: stimmt mach ich hab jetzt immer versprochen :P
<Herbert-46> bekks ich tippe hier ständig und weiß nicht was ich tuhe :-) lach aber ab und an klappt es denn sogar damit und macht was es soll :-)
<free-95> dc5ala: muss ich neustarten? oder reicht restart lightdm?
<bekks> Herbert-46: Dann solltest Du das Tippen mal seinlassen ;)
<dc5ala> free-95, musst glaub nix neustarten dafür
<Herbert-46> bekks: musste übrigens die virtualbox 4.1.4 wider runterschmeißen und die 4.1.2 verwenden wie sie bei mir im softwarcenter steht, nun geht es :-)
<free-95> dc5ala: unity 2d geht schonmal
<bekks> Herbert-46: Schön. Das ist aber definitiv nicht die Version 4.1.4 aus dem Repo dass wir gestern eingerichtet haben.
<bekks> Wenn es dennoch läuft - lass es laufen.
<AlexAnteMachina> ring0, ping
<free-95> dc5ala: abmelden dauer ja ebig :P
<dc5ala> free-95, ob die 9600 unity mitmacht, da bin ich überfragt, hatte mal ne 9800gt, ist aber sicher schon über 6 Jahre her
<Herbert-46> nein ist es nicht aber da habe ich auf teufel komm raus kein usb aktiviert bekommen :-(
<free-95> dc5ala: geht auch :P
<bekks> Herbert-46: Du bist gestern einfach gegangen... - das ist eine Sache von zwei Minuten ;)
<dc5ala> free-95, das mit dem Abmelden hatten auch schon andere berichtet, weiss aber nicht woran das liegt
<free-95> dc5ala: k 
<free-95> dc5ala: danke danke  :P war schon total am verzweifeln :D
<Herbert-46> einfach gegangen ??? nein hatte mich doch verabschiedet und heute morgen erst win drauf gebracht
<free-95> dc5ala: nur so aus interesse was war in .Xauthority drinnen damit das nicht ging?
<bekks> Herbert-46: Wir waren gestern noch nicht fertig mit der Einrichtung ;)
<bekks> Macht aber nichts - du hast jetzt ein funktionierendes VirtualBox.
<ring0> AlexAnteMachina, ja?
<dc5ala> free-95, da stand eher nix drin, das war das Problem
<Herbert-46> bei der installation vom gastzugang in der virtualbox hat er mir immer die version 4.1.2 angezeigt und hatte deshalb konflikte
<AlexAnteMachina> ring0, hast du ne Idee wie ich das Problem mit Gwibber lösen kann? 
<Herbert-46> gibt es denn da so große unterschiede zwischen den beiden versionen ?
<AlexAnteMachina> ich find' auch im ubuntu wiki und diversen websiten nichts
<free-95> dc5ala: ah ok :P kann man jetzt auch gnome shell haben ohne auf unity zu verzichten?
<Herbert-46> war denn wohl mein fehler mit der ungeduld. aber ich muss mich ja auch selber bissel reinfummeln und das es jetzt geht ist schon mal ein erfolgserlebnis :-)
<ring0> AlexAnteMachina, ohne konkreten fehler gibt meine glaskugel leider nicht viel her. außerdem nutze ich persönlich gwibber nicht
<dc5ala> free-95, klar, kannst gnome-shell nachinstallieren, im Prinzip ist Unity so ähnlich
<AlexAnteMachina> aha!
<free-95> dc5ala: klar vielen vielen vielen dank nochmal
<dc5ala> free-95, keine Ursache, viel Spass!
<AlexAnteMachina> ring0, du meinst also eine konkrete Fehlermeldung. richtig?
<ring0> AlexAnteMachina, richtig
<AlexAnteMachina> damit kann ich leider (noch) nicht dienen. 
<AlexAnteMachina> eventuell is das ja auch alles ganz normal und die Entwickler haben sich da an SETI beteiligt und lasten meine cpu damit aus.
<Herbert-46> kann es sein das bei dem update auf 11.10 Unity drauf gebracht wurde wenn vorger gnome drauf war ?
<ring0> AlexAnteMachina, vielleicht nopastest du mal deine ausgabe von strace. unter umständen kann ja jemand anderes damit etwas anfangen
<AlexAnteMachina> dann gäbs natürlich keine fehlermeldung
<dc5ala> Herbert-46, ja
<Herbert-46> deshalb sah es danach anders aus :-( , gnome ist aber ubersichtlicher gewesen fand ich :-(
<AlexAnteMachina> ring0, das war auch meine Idee, jedoch ist die Ausgabe von strace erstaunlich kurz. 6 zeilen. 
<AlexAnteMachina> im terminal spuckt es munter vor sich hin, in der ausgabedatei jedoch finden sich lediglich 6 zeilen.
<bekks> AlexAnteMachina: Dann leite stderr auf stdout um für strace.
<bekks> strace .... 2>&1 > logdatei (untested)
<k1l_> Herbert-46: jedem, der die releasenotes lesen kann, war vor dem upgrade klar, dass gnome2 ausgewechselt wird gegen unity 2d
<Herbert-46> Kll: da magst du recht haben, das mit dem lesen bekomm ich gerade noch so hin, schwieriger ist das verstehen der begriffe von denen man noch nieh was als anfänger von linux gehört hat
<Funfood> ja, aber dass unity 2D NOCH unkonfigurierbar ist als unity ist ja grauenhaft
<bekks> Herbert-46: Man kann ja auch fragen...
<Funfood> wer will das haben?
<Herbert-46> klar kann man das aber ich glaub das war gleich den 2ten tag und ich hatte gleube ich noch nicht mal den chat installiert
<bekks> Doch, hattest Du.
<Herbert-46> wobei das update glaube ich von selbst gemacht wurde :-(
<bekks> Du warst schon mehrere Tage hier, bevor Du 11.10 hattest. :)
<k1l_> Herbert-46: quatsch. es wird nichts von selbst gemacht
<Herbert-46> kann aber auch sein das ich irgendwas geklickt habe ohne drauf zu achten, will ich nicht ausschließen
<Herbert-46> lach ihr wisst ja besser über mein rechner bescheid wie ich ;-)
<bekks> Wir vergessen nur nichth so schnell... :P
<Herbert-46> tja vieleicht sollte ich es auch mal mit gehirnjogging probieren :-( , aber man ist nieh zu alt um zu lernen also geb ich die hoffnung noch nicht auf
<Herbert-46> Frage: muss ich nun windows und linux extra absichern mit firewall usw oder läuft es alles über linux ?
<bekks> ??
<bekks> Meinst Du deine VM? Ubuntu interessiert sich kein Stück dafür, was Du in virtuellen Maschinen tust oder auch nicht. Eine virtuelle Maschine ist wie ein realer zweiter Rechner. 
<Herbert-46> virtualbox habe ich windows drauf, auch internetzugang. muss ich diesen extra absichern wie normal ?
<bekks> Selbstverständlich. Ubuntu interessiert sich da kein Stück für.
<leszek> hi
<Herbert-46> ok , wundere mich nur das ich dort keine statische IP mehr habe bzw eintragen darf
<bekks> Wer verbietet das?
<Herbert-46> na dann geht es nicht
<bekks> Das hängt einzig und alleine von deiner Konfiguration ab, was Du da eintragen kannst, darfst oder sollst.
<bekks> "geht nicht" ist eine mir unbekannte Fehlermeldung.
<Herbert-46> bekomme keine verbindung wenn ich statische IP eingebe
<bekks> Und da das Probleme mit Virtualbox sind, bist Du an der einen Stelle besser in #vbox oder #vboxger aufgehoben.
<koaja> Ist die Virtuelle Maschine von Oracle zu empfelen?
<bekks> Du kannst auch nicht irgendeine IP angeben - du musst VirtualBox schon entsprechend zu konfigurieren.
<bekks> koaja: Kommt auf den Anwendungszewck an.
<koaja> bekks, cad und grafikprogramme (SolidWorks(CAD) , InDesign, Illustartor und Photoshop von Adobe)
<vitus37> hallo, ich stehe kurz vor dem update auf ocelot und sichere gerade meine daten. ich habe die verzeichnisse etc, home und var auf eine zweite interne hdd kopiert. reicht das auch fürs backup eines apache-webservers mit mysql? und ich muss nach dem update die verzeichnisse etc, var und home einfach nur wieder ersetzen? mir ist das gerade so unsicher, könnte mich jemand aufklären? danke :)
<dreamon> leszek, Super Video Tuts.. Mach weiter so!
<bekks> koaja: Wenn Du keine große Grafikleistung brauchst, ja. Wenn Du sie brauchst, ist keine VM keines Herstellers zu empfehlen.
<bekks> vitus37: Nein. Nein. Gerne. :)
<koaja> bekks, was heißt in dem fall grafikleistung? Wird die für CAD programme gebraucht?
<AlexAnteMachina> also "strace gwibber 2>&1 > /home/alex/Desktop/gwibber" ergab nichts anderes. Oder habe ich einen syntax fehler begangen?
<leszek> dreamon: thx ;)
<bekks> koaja: Das musst Du mir sagen, ob deine CAD Programme die brauchen oder nicht :)
<koaja> Kann ich aber nicht. Wovon macht man das abhängig?
<bekks> koaja: Von dem, was man damit tut?
<Herbert-46> ich denke schon das du für ein CAD prog eine hohe auflösung brauchst
<vitus37> bekks: was ist für den webserver zusätzlich zu tun? ein mysqldump?
<bekks> Herbert-46: Die Auflösung ist nicht das Problem.
<Herbert-46> bekks nur die tiefe ?
<bekks> vitus37: Solltest Du in jedem Fall tun, ja. Und Du solltest alle Verzeichnisse sichern und denen Daten oder Zugangsdaten zu dem Webserver liegen.
<bekks> Herbert-46: Was für eine Tiefe? Die Farbtiefe ist auch schnuppe.
<bekks> Herbert-46: Es geht um so Zeug wie 3D-Leistung.
<koaja> bekks, blender sagt dir bestimmt was?
<bekks> koaja: Vergiss Blender in einer VM.
<koaja> bekks, solidworks ist etwas ähnliches wie blender
<Herbert-46> na so weit ich weiß ist das nicht unbedingt für CAD notwendig es sei denn es ist ein 3D cad
<vitus37> bekks: dankeschön :)
<bekks> koaja: Es ist eins.
<bekks> vitus37: Das ist aber nicht alles... :P
<bekks> vitus37: Und einfach zurückkopieren geht so auch nicht, insbesondere nicht mit /etc/ und /var/
<bekks> DAS wird dir das System sauber zerschiessen im Zweifelsfall.
<Herbert-46> dann halt ich mich jetzt mal liebr raus :-(
<koaja> hmm. unter 11.10 habe ich das Problem, dass mein Mousepad, nach 1-2 Minuten nicht benutzen, abstürzt
<vitus37> bekks: aber meinen /var/www und /etc/apache2 order kann ich ersetzen, richtig? was ist mit home? kann ich das komplett ersetzen oder sollte ich die einzelnen benutzer neu anlegen und die inhalte der benutzerordner einzeln einfügen?
<bekks> vitus37: Nein, nicht ohne weiteres, und nicht ohne das vorher zu prüfen ob das gehen wird.
<bekks> Auch dein /home kannst Du nur dann ersetzen, wenn Du das geprüft hast.
<bekks> Und ob du ein neues Home anlegst und die alten Daten reinkopierst oder dein altes Home benutzt - das ist das selbe.
<vitus37> aber wie mache ich ein backup dann möglichst so, dass ich nach dem update wieder weitgehend alles so habe wie davor und ohne alles neu einzurichten?
<bekks> Mach ein vollständiges Backup des gesamten Servers.
<bekks> Und vor allem solltest Du das Update dann erstmal durchtesten, und erst DANN auf dem Produktivsystem machen.
<vitus37> also die gesamte festplatte kopieren und ocelot erstmal mit einer live-cd testen?
<bekks> ,backup? vitus37 
<shetlandpony> vitus37, backup ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Datensicherung und http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Backup
<vitus37> habe ich übrigens vielleicht etwas zweideutig ausgedrückt, bekks, es handelt sich um einen laptop mit installierten webserver, nicht um einen öffentlichen server
<vitus37> achso, verstehe danke bekks und shetlandpony. habe ich wohl ein grundlegend falsches verständnis von backup gehabt.^^
<zerwas> vitus37, Nur zur Info, shetlandpony ist kein echter Mensch sondern ein Bot, der auf bekks letzte Nachricht reagierte und den passenden Link postete
<superhonk> Hallo alle miteinander, vorausgesetzt ich darf was zu lubuntu fragen -> 1. Wo kann ich eine live Version als ISO Image herunterladen? Auf https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu geht nicht klar hervor ob es ein live System ist oder nicht. 2. Ich sollte doch dort dann folgendes Programm zum Laufen bekommen (http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/bitdefender) oder?
<srtu> lubuntu weiß ich net, aber bei ubuntu ist die noramle version immer auch eine livecd 
<srtu> von daher brennen und ausprobieren würde ich sagen
<srtu> ob du zusatzliche software dann über die paketquellen installieren kannst? keine Ahnung, auch hier würde ich dir zum ausprobieren raten 
<bekks> Ansonsten kann man sich auch eine Installation auf einem USB basteln.
<k1l_> man kann es installieren. man kann sich auch eine persistente usb-stick version nach seinen wünschen basteln
<superhonk> srtu: Danke, dann werde ich es mal testen.
<k1l_> superhonk: sollte aber ne live cd sein von lubuntu
<superhonk> +k1I_: wie weiter oben erwähnt werde ich das Iso Image testen, in der Hoffnung, das dies eine funktionale Livecd ist mit der man nicht nur installieren kann.
<Herbert-46> wie bekomme ich denn mein dvd laufwerk in die virtualbox rein ?
<k1l_> ,virtualbox? Herbert-46 
<shetlandpony> Herbert-46, VirtualBox ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/VirtualBox - Weitere Infos im query ...
<k1l_> Herbert-46: lesezeit!
<roberto> Hallo
<roberto> ich bekomme immer die meldung bei senden mit kmail2
<roberto> Fehler beim Übertragen der Nachricht. Bei der Authentifizierung ist ein Fehler aufgetreten: SASL(0): successful result:
<roberto> gmx konto
<roberto> und die daten wie immer eingeben mail.gmx.de SSL POST 456
<free-95> hi hab mal ne frage ich hab ihn vielen test videos von ubuntu 11.10 gesehen das im im dash neue "lenses" gibt eins von denen war zum suchen von seinen Kontakten und so da weiß wer von euch wie man das bekommt?
<NTQ> kann man bei ubuntu irgendwie die maximale downloadgeschwindigkeit global drosseln?
<jokrebel> re
<Rubberduck78> Hallihallo und Guten Abend zusammen ;)
<Rubberduck78> Äähm, ... ich hoffe, ich kann hier mal spontanen Support bzgl. nem Problemchen nach Update auf 11.10 erhalten ??!
<Rubberduck78> Ich hab den Login, melde mich an, das Display wird schwarz ..... und der Login erscheint wieder ... :(((
<Rubberduck78> Eine Gast-Anmeldung klappt.
<Rubberduck78> Ich bin normalerweise nicht doof, was sowas angeht ... aber hier weiß ich nicht mehr weiter :(
<dc5ala> Rubberduck78, schau dir mal deine ~/.Xauthority an, schmeiss die raus oder chmod die auf deinen user
<Rubberduck78> ok, mom
<dc5ala> Rubberduck78, sry, meinte chown
<jokrebel> Rubberduck78: Evtl. ein Fehler in ner config? Hast Du die ~/.xorg.errors.log (oder so ähnlich schon durchforstet?
<Rubberduck78> .xsession-errors
<Rubberduck78> ja
<Rubberduck78> ?
<Rubberduck78> Ich mach nun erstmal das mit der .Xautority
<Rubberduck78> die gehört root und ist 600
<dc5ala> Rubberduck78, dann chown die mal auf deinen Benutzer oder lösche sie
<Rubberduck78> hab schon, und ....
<Rubberduck78> wow
<Rubberduck78> es geht ;)
<Rubberduck78> wahnsinn ... hätte nie gedacht, dass das hier so schnell geht ;))))
<Rubberduck78> Uuuh ..... hab lauter Grafik-Fehler :(
<jokrebel> .oO( wobei erst mal vorsichtig "umbenennen" IMHO trotz allem klüger wäre )
<dc5ala> jokrebel, das ist was für Beckenrandschwimmer :P
<Rubberduck78> ich hätte die schon nich gelöscht ^^ ;)
<Rubberduck78> So, ich orientier mich nun erstmal neu .... und vielleicht komm ich gleich nochmal mit der ein oder anderen frage, okay? ;)
<jokrebel> dc5ala: Nicht gerade professioneller Support so…
<geser> NTQ: ich glaube nicht, du könntest was mit traffic shaping versuchen, aber ob das hilft, dass die Gegenseite langsamer die Daten schickt, weiß ich nicht
<Anon42> wie kann ich die reihenfolge der starter auf ubuntu 11.10 ändern?
<k1l_> Anon42: drag&drop?
<NTQ> geser: danke. ich werde mal schauen. ist eh nur so eine temporäre sache, damit das internetradio hier nicht abbricht, weil mein kollege ein paar sachen updatet. die haben nämlich keine downloadbegrenzungsreglung
<Anon42> k1l_: klappt nicht... die starter gehen an ihren ursprünglichen platz zurück
<Anon42> also der panel verschiebt sich mit den startern nach oben oder unten
<Anon42> und kehrzt in seine ursprungsform
<dc5ala> Anon42, zieh das icon rechts heraus, dann kannst es wo anderst wieder einfügen
<k1l_> nimm ein symbol. halt es 5sek gedrückt und wenn es dann leicht rausrückt kann man es verschieben
<Anon42> danke 
<Anon42> wisst ihr zufällig wie ich eine anwendung ins panel hinzufüge?
<Anon42> z.b. xkill
<leszek> Anon42: 11.10 ? 
<Anon42> yup
<leszek> ich glaub das geht gar nicht
<k1l_> Anon42: anwedung starten. und dann auf dem symbol rechte maus: im starter behalten
<Anon42> das symbol wird aber im panel nicht angezeigt...
<Anon42> sowie bei einem script
<k1l_> also willst du nen eigenes starterscript in die dash?
<leszek> achso in die dash , das ist ja dann was anderes
<k1l_> ,unity? Anon42 
<shetlandpony> Anon42: Siehe http://picomol.de/2011/03/01/aktuelles-video-unity-mit-neuem-programm-starter/
<k1l_> hmm nee: hier ist eine anleitung zu unity und dash: 
<k1l_> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Unity/Unity_Startmen%C3%BC#Eigene-Starter-im-Startmenue
<shetlandpony> k1l_'s url: http://tinyurl.com/43ajfnd |        Unity Startmenü › Unity › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de     
<Anon42> k1l_ yup
<Anon42> danke
<Anon42> bin noch nicht mit linux vertraut...
<Anon42> kann mir jemand verraten wie ich die menüleiste in die jeweiligen fenster einbringe?
<Schugy> ppq, es lag doch am stick,  da gab es eine verraeterische device reset meldung, nach weiterem Formatieren ging die weg
<_pingu> kubuntu 10.04. die symbole für internetverb, lan sind plötzlich nicht mehr rechts unten. bin da irgendwie mit der maus dran gekommen, und dann waren sie nicht mehr zu sehen. wie bekomm ich sie wieder?
<k1l_> Anon42: bei unity ist die menüleiste oben im panel
<Anon42> k1l_: ja ich weiß und ich finde es ein bisschen ungeschickt... könnte ich für jede anwendung/fenster eine eigene menüleiste haben?
<_pingu> ob uich vielleicht ein miniprogramm hinzufügen muss?
<koaja> Hallo. Ich habe mir hier eine eigene sub-ubuntu version gebaut. - also eigt. nur einige Programme hinzugefügt ;) - kann ich aus diesem gesamten System irgendwie eine live-iso bauen??
<_pingu> wie kann ich mir das internetverbundungssymbol vpn verb.-symbol, aktualiesierungsymbol in der kontrolleiste von KDE anzeigen lassen?
<koegs> koaja: evtl. ist remastersys was für dich
<k1l> koaja: remastersys heisst das stichwort
<koaja> danke
<k1l> Anon42: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Unity/FAQ#Global-Menue     wie gesagt, mit einfach mal lesen im wiki kann man sehr viel selber lösen
<_pingu> niemand?
<k1l> _pingu: unter gnome/unity kenn ich das nur, wenn man das benachrichtigungsfeld gelöscht hat
<k1l> bzw die benachrichtigungsanzeige
<_pingu> k1l: und wie bekomm ich die wieder?
<k1l> bei gnome: rechte maustaste ins panel und diese wieder hinzufügen. bei kde: k.a.
<_pingu> ich finds nicht. werd einfach morgen nochmal fragen. viell. hab ich dan mehr glück
<Ilian> Was sollte ich tun wenn mein Rechner bei oder nach einem Versionsupdate  einen schwarzen screen mit aktiver Maus zeigt? Terminal bleibt auch schwarz. Rechner scheint nicht beschäftigt.  Resetknopf?!
<Ilian> Schreibt hier keiner oder spinnt zu allem Überfluss nun auch mein chatclient?
<Rubberduck78> Kennt sich hier einer mit der xorg.conf bzgl. DualHead - Konfiguration aus?? Hab ne NVS 285 und momentan sehe ich auf beiden Monitoren das Gleiche ... ist TwinView oder Xinerama besser? 
<Ilian> Hallo sebix
<Rubberduck78> @ilian: kommste auf ne KOnsole, wenn Du Strg+Alt+F1 drückst ?
<Rubberduck78> zuric
<Rubberduck78> zurück kommste mit Strg+Alt+F7 (hoffe, Du liest das noch vorher) :)
<oliver__> Hallo, wer hat Erfahrung mit Samba und LDAP als Passwort backend auf Ubuntu Server 10.04 und TLS Verschlüsselung in der Kommunikation zwischen Samba und LDAP?
<k1l> Rubberduck78: sollte mit der karte nicht auch der nvidia treiber laufen? dann würde ich das nvidia x settings dings nehmen
<Rubberduck78> ja, sollte ... aber das Tool hab ich nicht im Zugriff eben :(
<Ilian> @Rubberduck78 er scheint zwar in Ten Textmodus zu wechseln,Monitor bleibt aber schwarz. Zurück komme ich auch wieder,. Maus erscheint wieder. 
<Rubberduck78> Ich nutze ja momentan auch schon den nvidia-treiber und nicht nouveau
<Rubberduck78> allerdings erscheint's mir seeeehr zäh noch :/
<k1l> Rubberduck78: dann nutze doch das nvidia tool und nicht händisch in der xorg.conf
<Ilian> @Rubberduck78 ich Chartte vom iPod. 
<Rubberduck78> ilian: ich bin offen gesagt etwas ratlos, dass zwar der text-modus erscheint, aber kein Login ...
<Ilian> Gibt es eine Tastenkombination für reboot?
<Rubberduck78> mach mal die anderen Konsolen durch .... eine von denen zeigt auch ein paar Logs
<Rubberduck78> (manchmal) ;)
<Rubberduck78> Strg+Alt+Entf ;)
<k1l> Ilian: alt+druck+k für den xserver restart
<koaja> "Free Download Manager" kann mehrere Verbindungen zu dem server aufbauen. Kennt ihr eine linux alternative?
<Ilian> Alt Druck k war schonmal gut . Habe den grafischen Login. Allerdings scheint USB zu hängen Maus und Keyboard reagieren nicht mehr. :-( 
<Rubberduck78> Neu einstöpseln ??
<Rubberduck78> Hast DU noch einen Rechner und kannst per SSH dran ?
<Ilian> So Maus & Tastatur in anderen USB-Port gesteckt und Kiste ordentlich runtergefahren.
<ubuntini> beim start von ubuntu bekomme ich statt des plymouth-logos nur noch einen schwarzen bildschirm. ein eintrag von "noplymouth" in der grub.cfg brachte keine besserung. kann man plymouth auf Standard zurücksetzen / reparieren oder falls nichts geht deaktivieren?
<k1l> ubuntini: noplymouth schaltet ja plymouth aus
<ubuntini> k1l: richtig, das hatte ich versucht das ich wenigstens startinfos angezeigt bekomme weil ich es nicht hinbekomme plymouth zu reparieren. aber selbst mit noplymouth habe ich noch das schwarze bild beim start
<dylairus> ubuntini: du musst nicht die cfg sondern grub unter /etc/default/ bearbeiten und dann per terminal "update-grub" laufen lassen
<ubuntini> dylairus: du hast recht, habe mich vertan - die datei meinte ich auch. dort habe ich das "quiet splash" durch noplymouth ersetzt
<ubuntini> hier meine /etc/default/grub-Datei falls es weiterhilft: http://paste.ubuntu.com/710167/
<Kopfgeldjaeger> hi
<Kopfgeldjaeger> warum kann man mit 11.10 nicht mehr diese win7-artige geste benutzen um ein fenster auf die hälfte des bildschirms zu skalieren?
<lodtank> gibts irgendwelche brauchbaren moeglichkeiten einem 11.10 mehr aufloesungen beizubringen? 1024x768 is grad das maximum, was er rausrueckt
<lodtank> nvidia-xconfig produziert 640x480
<lodtank> bleibt mir was anderes uebrig als von hand ne komplette config zusammenzuschustern?
<bekks> lodtank: Installier den nvidia-Treiber :)
<k1l> lodtank: sendet der monitor vlt falsche werte? ansonsten mal mit dem nvidia x server setting dings setzen
<k1l> und ohne karte und treiber version kann man eh nur raten
<lodtank> bekks: der is schon drauf
<lodtank> k1l: laut log sendet er keine, nvidia-settings erlaubt keine hoeheren aufloesungen
<lodtank> wenn ich einfach nur Modes in der xorg.conf hinzufuege, weigert er sich die anzuerkennen
<lodtank> beim anderen rechner gestern wars mit ausfuehren von nvidia-xconfig und nem leichten anpassen der modes getan... der heute is hartnaeckiger.
<surrender> Hallo ich habe gerade unter Ubuntu 10.10 Openbox probiert. leider habe ich da keine internetverbindung (wlan). Kann mir hier vielleicht jemand sagen wie ich da eine verbindung herstellen kann?
<Fuchs> surrender: in dem Du entweder networkmanager oder wicd anwirfst
<Fuchs> surrender: nm-client, aber der hat halt gtk Abhaengigkeiten und braucht einen systray
<surrender> ok ich werds mal probieren. systray habe ich da noch nicht eingerichtet
<surrender> habe mir openbox auch gerade zum ersten mal angesehen und da noch gar keine ahnung
<beaver74> Ich bin gerade nach dieser Anleitung http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Conky/Kompilieren vorgegangen, und dabei mittels 'apt-get build-dep conky' die Abhängigkeiten zum bauen von conky aus den Quellen nachinstalliert. Kann ich diese Installation auch wieder in einem Rutsch rückgängig machen?
<sdx23> beaver74: im Zweifel aus'm dpkg/apt-Log die Pakete raussuchen.
<lodtank> http://pastebin.com/vDLuLD4N die config
<lodtank> log kommt gleich
<beaver74> sdx23, jo, ich hatte es befürchtet ;)
<lodtank> http://pastebin.com/8mK0cKbQ das logfile dazu
<lodtank> isn tft, der eigentlich 1680x1050 oder so koennen sollte
<Aison> abend, bin immer noch an einem problem lösen ;) Nach dem upgrade auf oneiric kann ich mich mit irgend einem passwort in sämtliche accounts einloggen, ausser dem richtigen. Damit gehts nicht.
<lodtank> sorry, hier das richtige logfile: http://pastebin.com/6ztev8cW
<Aison> wo kann ich sowas reporten? schein mir ein ziemlich krasser fehler in der PAM konfig zu sein
<lodtank> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu da solltest richtig sein
<jokrebel> gn8
<ubuntini> weiß jemand wie man den stromverbrauch durch den energiebug im aktuellen kernel von 11.10 unter kontrolle bekommt?
<bekks> "den energiebug"?
<bekks> Welchen?
<apollo13> wenn ich raten müsste würde ich auf akkulaufzeit + sandybridge tippen :)
<apollo13> sachtmal, bei den beta gabs ja immer ne liste mit open issues, wo isn die liste für die release version?
<apollo13> s/open/known
<ubuntini> bekks: hier: http://ikhaya.ubuntuusers.de/2011/10/12/was-den-ozelot-antreibt-ein-blick-auf-den-kernel/ die dort weiter unten beschriebenen probleme mit dem kernel. 
<shetlandpony> ubuntini's url: http://tinyurl.com/676h7u6 |        Was den Ozelot antreibt: Ein Blick auf den Kernel › Ikhaya › ubuntuusers.de     
<ubuntini> apollo13: genau richtig. habe schon alle möglichen workarounds ausprobiert. nicht nur der akku hält extrem wenig, auch das notebook wird sehr viel wärmer als unter windows
<apollo13> ubuntini: aktivier rc6
<ubuntini> apollo13: habe es schon in der rc.local eingetragen, jedoch keine besserung
<ubuntini> Intel Core i7.. 
<apollo13> um was soll das in der rc.local bringen?
<ubuntini> ubuntu 10.04 läuft leider gar nicht
<ubuntini> apollo13: siehe hier: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/818830/comments/13
<ubuntini> dort stand dass das in die rc.local gehört
<apollo13> lol, dann sollest du genauer lesen, ich sagte du sollst rc6 enablen
<ubuntini> wie mach ich das?
<apollo13> kA, ich kenn doch die i915 kernel params auch nicht auswendig
<apollo13> und wahrscheinlich auch noch aspm forcen und acpi auf noirq setzen oder so
<apollo13> allerdings hat rc6 nen paar andere nachteile, also pass auf ob du das willst
<ubuntini> das hilft mir leider nur nichts wenn ich nichtmal weiß wie ich das machen soll.
<ubuntini> wenn es die ganzen probleme endlich behebt ist mir alles recht
<ubuntini> habe auch schon die rc9 vom kernel 3.1 installiert, danach fuhr das system nur nicht mehr hoch
<apollo13> wie gesagt rc6 behebt das batterieproblem teilweise, macht aber den videooutput teilweise putt…
<ubuntini> bringt mich allerdings so nicht weiter, google sagt mir da auch nichts. 
<lodtank> keiner ne ahnung bezueglich meinem x-problem?
<beaver74> lodtank, versuche mal nach dieser Anleitung dein Problem einzugrenzen (ob z.B. xrandr die korrekten Informationen zu deinem Display ausgibt) http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/randr
<beaver74> lodtank, die /etc/X11/xorg.conf solltest dazu imho nochmal umbenennen und nicht laden lassen
<vevais> Hallo
<vevais> "top" sagt mir, dass skype eine CPU-Auslastung von 30% verursacht, pulseaudio eine von 13% und gnome-shell von 10%
<vevais> Das kann doch nicht normal sein, oder?
<vevais> Ich habe eine 64bit CPU mit 2,0 GHZ
<Fuchs> das von skype kann sein, weil die lieben Leute nicht wissen, wie man sauber parallelisiert
<Fuchs> pulse ist etwas hoch (ggf. resampling aktiv?)
<Fuchs> aber: ist die CPU ggf. aktuell runtergetaktet? 
<Fuchs> die meisten machen das automagisch
<vevais> Wie krieg ich das raus?
<vevais> Nein
<Fuchs> cat /proc/cpuinfo 
<vevais> Unter welchem Punkt?
<Fuchs> cpu MHz  klingt nach einem sehr guten Kandidaten
<vevais> 1000.000
<vevais> steht da
<Fuchs> das klingt nach etwas weniger als 2.0 GHz, oder? 
<Fuchs> in dem Fall: ist runtergetaktet. Somit ist die "hohe" Last akzeptabel 
 * vevais nods reluctantly.
<vevais> Und ist es gut, dass er runtergetaktet ist?
<vevais> Was hat das fuer einen Sinn?
<vevais> Ich kenne mich nicht wirklich damit aus, as you can see...
<k1l> weniger wärmeproduktion
<k1l> z.b.
<vevais> Es laeuft ja alles fließend
<vevais> Eigentlich
<vevais> Und wie kann man ihn wieder hochtakten, wenn man das moechte?
<k1l> das macht der doch automatisch
<k1l> wenn die leistung gebraucht wird
<vevais> Ach so.
<vevais> Cool, danke.
<k1l> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intel-SpeedStep-Technologie  da hast du was zum lesen
#ubuntu-de 2012-10-08
<Loetmichel> moin
<Sven_vB> ohai
<KeinOpenGL> Guten Morgen, dann versuch ichs als KDEler einfach mal hier weils um die Grafikkarte geht (ATI) die ich trotz treiber nicht OpenGl fähig hinbekomme
<KeinOpenGL> hatte das gleiche Problem unter ubuntu
<dadrc> ATI und KDE; meine 2 Lieblingsthemen :>
<KeinOpenGL> ja ich weiß istn burner gell ;)
<KeinOpenGL> hab die Wikis hier schon für mich soweit verständlich abgearbeitet, ging nicht
<dadrc> Welche Treiber, wie installiert?
<KeinOpenGL> habe die Jockey Treiber dings da aktiviert
<KeinOpenGL> also wurde installiert über KDE selbst
<KeinOpenGL> hab den fglrx oder wie er heißt aktiviert
<KeinOpenGL> der wude geladen und installiert
<KeinOpenGL> neustart ok zeigt an dass er aktiviert ist
<KeinOpenGL> aber unter Systeminfo und Grafik zeigt er mir an "Fehler kein OPENGL aktiv oder fähig)
<KeinOpenGL> also es ist kein Softwarerender mehr aktiv wie davor sondern nur nochn Fehler
<KeinOpenGL> Cairo Dock öffnet sich auch nichtmehr mit OpenGL fähigkeit so
<dadrc> Pack mal bitte die Ausgabe von glxinfo in 'nen Pastebin
<KeinOpenGL> ich steh echt vorm Berg
<KeinOpenGL> ok
<KeinOpenGL> mom
<dadrc> Ist in mesa-utils, falls das nicht installiert ist bei dir
<KeinOpenGL> ja installiert ich gleich mal über aptget ok?
<dadrc> Ajo
<KeinOpenGL> ok also
<KeinOpenGL> http://pastebin.kubuntu-de.org/369
<kubine> Title: Kubuntu-de.org Pastebox (at pastebin.kubuntu-de.org)
<KeinOpenGL> zur Info ich hab den treiber wieder deaktiviert zur Zeit
<KeinOpenGL> weils mit einfach nur Fehler angezeigt hatte
<KeinOpenGL> fglrx aktivieren über Jockey?
<dadrc> Jo, installier den mal wieder, start neu und dann nochmal glxinfo
<KeinOpenGL> ok mom
<KeinOpenGL> achja ich aktivier den normalen da gibts noch nen zweiten mit der Info Aktualisiert nachträglich -der lässt sich aber nicht installieren da kommt auchn Fehler
<dadrc> Das passt schon
<KeinOpenGL> ok
<KeinOpenGL> installieren und neustarten oder?
<dadrc> ja
<KeinOpenGL> ok dann bis gleich
<KeinOpenGL> normaler system neustart oder über terminal diesen Befehel 6?
<dadrc> Ist das gleiche
<KeinOpenGL> ok
<KDEler> so bin wieder da
<KDEler> mom
<KDEler> paste kommt gleich
<dadrc> Ok
<KDEler> http://pastebin.kubuntu-de.org/370
<kubine> Title: Kubuntu-de.org Pastebox (at pastebin.kubuntu-de.org)
<dadrc> So für die Zukunft: Nicks wechseln zwischendrin ist etwas unübersichtlich
<KDEler> sry
<dadrc> Ugh, das sieht tatsächlich nicht gut aus.
<KDEler> genauer gesagt müsste es ha kdlerin heißnen
<KDEler> das sagte der Doktor letzten Freitag auch zu mir seit dem lieg ich flach
<dadrc> Hätte ich beim Namen im Log fast erwartet ;)
<KDEler> mmhhh und was machen wir jetzt?
<dadrc> Liefert fglrxinfo was?
<KDEler> mom
<KDEler> exakt das gleiche
<dadrc> Dann müssen wir mal in /var/log/Xorg.0.log gucken
<dadrc> Pack die ganze Datei mal bitte in 'nen Pastebin
<KDEler> ok .....ähm mom
<KDEler> da gibts die und ne old daneben.
<KDEler> soll ich die rauswerfen?
<dadrc> Ist nur ein Log, lass das ruhig da
<KDEler> ok
<dadrc> Aber interessant ist erstmal die ohne old
<KDEler> http://pastebin.kubuntu-de.org/371
<kubine> Title: Kubuntu-de.org Pastebox (at pastebin.kubuntu-de.org)
<dadrc> äh.
<dadrc> Und das ist das Log von dem Rechner mit der ATI-Karte? Der behauptet nämlich, Intel-Grafiktreiber zu nutzen
<KDEler> hä?
<KDEler> also laut dem Info vga Befehl meinte der damals was von radeon
<KDEler> dann dürfte der doch den fglrx garnicht vorschlagen oder?
<KDEler> über Jockey?
<dadrc> Deshalb wundert mich das ja so
<KDEler> ich bin dir hörig
<dadrc> sudo lshw -C display als Pastebin, bitte.
<KDEler> sag du mir was ich tun soll
<KDEler> :)
<KDEler> ok
<k1l_> ist das vlt die ati hybrid variante?
<dadrc> Sowas gibt's?
<catweazle> KDEler: kann man die Grafik im bios vielleicht umschalten bzw. die intel direkt ausschalten?
<KDEler> http://pastebin.kubuntu-de.org/372
<dadrc> Mit Intel?
<kubine> Title: Kubuntu-de.org Pastebox (at pastebin.kubuntu-de.org)
<k1l_> jo, das gegenstück zu optimus
<dadrc> Ja, gibt es.
<KDEler> Hallo k1l ich war gestern der der dich so aufgeregt hatte sorry
<dadrc> KDEler, dein Laptop hat zwei Grafikkarten. Eine von Intel, eine von ATI
<dadrc> Daher geht da ein bisschen was schief.
<KDEler> ok
<dadrc> Welche willst du denn benutzen?
<KDEler> ähm
<KDEler> is mir total egal
<KDEler> die die funktioniert
<k1l_> KDEler: aufgeregt nicht. dafür kommen so user zu häufig
<KDEler> ;)
<catweazle> KDEler: wenn du die ATI ausschaltest, dann läuft der Akku sicher länger
<k1l_> KDEler: einfachste lösung: guck mal im bios, ob du da nur auf eine graka stellen kannst
<dadrc> Was k1l_ sagt.
<KDEler> ok ihr seid aber noch hier wenn ich wieder komme oder?
<KDEler> mich wundert das sowieso dass der so heiß wurde auch unter ubuntu
<KDEler> ok also bis gleich, weil Intel Chip hab ich unter Linux noch nie gehabt
<stevieh> moin
<stevieh> sachtmal, bei meinen - recht langen - ordnerlisten im evolution ist der scrollzeiger öfters mal oben am Aschlag, obwohl ich noch nicht oben bin. Dann muss ich nochmal "neu ausholen". Ist das ein Bug oder ein Feature? 
<KDLlerin> so sorry ja ich weiß Nickwechsel
<KDLlerin> :)
<KDLlerin> also Bios gibt mir garkeine möglichkeit was zu erkennen bzw. denn zu verändern
<KDEler> so
<KDEler> kein Plan wies weitergeht
<KDEler> hallo?
<KDEler> jemand noch da?
<k1l_> KDEler: dann nimm mal das hier: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/ATI
<kubine> Title: ATI › Grafikkarten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l_> unten findest du einen link zu "ATI Hybrid-Grafikkarten unter fglrx"
<KDEler> ok danke ich gugg mal
<KDEler> ähm
<KDEler> also
<KDEler> ich liebe Linux
<KDEler> aber ich bin ne Frau
<KDEler> und ...naja ich bin willig da was zu machen, aber ich steig da nicht richtig durch
<KDEler> also das fglrx hab ich installiert über Jockey
<KDEler> aber die ganzen an und aus funktionen über das Terminal funktionieren nicht
<KDEler> die nimmts garnicht an
<KDEler> kann keiner von euch eine "Fernwartung" sprich meinen PC übernehmen?
<KDEler> und sich das mal ansehen?
<LetoThe2nd> wird sicher keiner machen.
<k1l_> KDEler: hast du den genannten artikel gelesen?
<LetoThe2nd> und ehrlich gesagt, tuts mir leid für dein problem, aber seitenweises rumgejammer ist unnötig und kontraproduktiv.
<KDEler> ja aber ich blick da nicht durch was da auf mich zutrifft
<k1l_> ich kann das hier selber nicht nachtesten, da ich weder ati, noch ne hybrid graka habe
<KDEler> ok
<k1l_> KDEler: hast du die genannte seite gelesen?
<k1l_> da steht ja z.b. dass man den treiber per hand installieren soll, da man somit die version "ab 12,3" des ati control centers bekommt, welche das umstellen unterstützt
<k1l_> wenn du nur auf eine 2min. lösung aus bist, dann installiere dir windows oder kauf hardware die komplett von anfang an unterstützt wird.
<KDEler> ja ist schon gut
<KDEler> ich versuchs und nerv hier keinen mehr
<KDEler> zu Windows? niemals!
<k1l_> KDEler: es geht nicht um nerven, aber du sagst immer nur "es klappt nicht" "ich verstehe es nicht" hast aber in wirklichkeit nichtmal 2min investiert um den text zu lesen.
<k1l_> wenn du sagst: ich verstehe nicht, warum das oder das oder wieso ist das was anderes
<KDEler> Ja ich verstehe z.B. nicht warum hier das an und aus schalten beschrieben wird
<KDEler> gehen denn nicht beide  als eine zu aktivieren?
<KDEler> oder macht es nur sinn eine zu aktivieren?
<k1l_> KDEler: nee. beide grakas können  nicht gleichzeitig laufen
<KDEler> ok
<k1l_> alleine schon, weil du nur einen graka treiber laden kannst
<KDEler> danke -wozu wurden die dann so gebaut?
<k1l_> zum strom sparen
<KDEler> ok
<k1l_> aber die bringen die treiber nur für windows raus. (vorwiegend). man nutzt die kleine graka und wenn man power braucht dann die große
<KDEler> ok und Ati ist groß und Intel ist die sparsame?
<k1l_> jo
<KDEler> nur noch eine Frage
<KDEler> in welchem Ordner soll ich diese Manuellen treiber installieren?
<KDEler> bzw. in welchem Verzeichnis
<k1l_> ist egal solange der name keine leerzeichen enthält
<KDEler> ok
<k1l_> KDEler: deinstalliere aber vorher den normalen fglrx
<KDEler> über Jockey deaktivieren und neustarten?
<k1l_> ja
<KDEler> ok
<k1l_> und dann schritt für schritt an das wiki halten
<k1l_> und nicht wieder das komische kubuntu wiki nehmen :)
<KDEler> ok
<KDEler> wo macht es sinn die datei hinzuspeichern und alle sonstigen Befehle (laut Wiki) dort auszuführen?
<KDEler> muss das nicht ein Systemordner sein?
<KDEler> oder kann ich unter /Grafik einfach erstellen?
<k1l_> ja das kann ein beliebiger ordner sein
<KDEler> ok
<apricot1> hab ein Problem mit dem Haupt-PC. Ubuntu 12.04. Tor und Xchat. Ich komme auf keinen server mehr. http://paste.ubuntu.com/1267297/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<dadrc> Steht da doch, freenode akzeptiert keine Tor-Verbindungen
<k1l_> apricot1: wenn du den text schon pastest solltest du ihn  vorher auch mal gelesen haben. direkt die erste zeile ist doch schon aussagekräftig
<I-Punkt> we currently accept tor connections via our tor-sasl service only
<apricot1> k1l_, Aber OHNE tor müsste doch die normale Xchat Einwahl funktionieren. So wie auf dem notebook hier. Geht aber NICHT mehr
<k1l_> apricot1: ich weiß ja nicht, was du da schon rumgespielt hast. proxy, tor systemweit etc pp. zumal du da eh nen anderen port angehst
<apricot1> k1l_, ich vermute auch 'tor systemweit' . Die Frage ist wie bekomme ich das wieder weg? Wo sind die Konfigurationsdateien dazu?
<k1l_> apricot1: k.a. ich nutze kein tor
<dadrc> apricot1, wie hast du das denn eingerichtet?
<apricot1> hatte einfach nur den Tor-Browser runtergeladen
<apricot1> lief ja auch alles
<apricot1> auch Xchat lief
<apricot1> für Ubuntu-de und andere hatte ich Haken bei Bypass Proxy server
<apricot1> für .onion nicht. Es lief alles bis zum Neustart heute morgen
<dadrc> Hattest du vorher schon mal 'nen Neustart gemacht nach dem Nutzen des Tor-Skriptes da?
<apricot1> ja etliche mal
<dadrc> Bin mir relativ sicher, dass das Tor-Skript da irgendwas an deinen Netzwerkeinstellungen gefummelt hat. Kannst du in 'nem Terminal google (oder sonstwas) pingen?
<apricot1> dadrc, wenn ich den TBB starte läuft der Browser tadellos.
<dadrc> Klar, ist aber nicht weiter von Interesse
<apricot1> mit Bypaa-Proxy-server ging auch gestern noch XChat (Ubuntu-de) tadellos - heute nicht mehr
<apricot1> ja
<apricot1> ping geht
<dadrc> und ping irc.freenode.net?
<apricot1> beim XChat versuch auf freenode port 6666 mit Bypass-Proxy kommt Fehler: Netzwerk nicht erreicbar
<apricot1> ping auf freenode.net geht auch
<dadrc> Wenn das Problem wirklich nur Xchat betrifft, kannst du mal versuchen, die Konfigurationsdateien davon zu verschieben (liegen in ~/.xchat2) und es dann nochmal zu testen
<apricot1> ok
<apricot1> ich teste mal weiter ... danke erstmal
<klausl_> Hallo ubuntu leute!
<klausl_> Wer ist da?
<dadrc> Ist das ein Spiel?
<klausl_> +darc; Nein!
<dadrc> *klopf klopf* -- wer ist da?
<klausl_> +darc: Ich bin neu!
<dadrc> anyway, spaß beiseite: Wenn du was fragen willst, einfach fragen.
<dAnjou> !tabcompletion > klausl_ 
<dadrc> und als tipp: mit <tab> kannst du namen vervollständigen
<kubine> klausl_: Bei vielen IRC-Clients ist es möglich mit Hilfe der Tab-Taste den Nickname anderer Nutzer zu vervollständigen. Tippe beispielsweise kub<Tab> um kubine zu erhalten. Derartiges Verhalten ist im Übrigen an vielen Stellen anzutreffen, beispielsweise auch im Grossteil der Shells.
<dadrc> ja, das.
<klausl_> +dadrc: Okay!
<klausl_> +dadrc: Was ist ubuntu?
<klausl_> +dadrc: Das kenne ich nicht!
<klausl_> +dadrc: Das ist kein Witz!
<dadrc> Aber wenn du nicht weißt, was Ubuntu ist, wie kommst du dann darauf, hier im Channel danach zu fragen?
<LetoThe2nd> klausl_: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu – Wikipedia (at de.wikipedia.org)
<klausl_> +dadrc: Ich habe windows XP!
<LetoThe2nd> klausl_: alle fragen, die im ersten absatz schon beantwortet werden, werde ich ab jetzt als witz/trollversuch betrachten ;)
<klausl_> +Letothe2nd: Sag mal was soll das?
<klausl_> +Letothe2nd: Stellst du dich nur so blöd oder bist du wirklich so blöd?
<LetoThe2nd> eod.
<dAnjou> das war ja ein kurzer spass :/
<Sascha_> Mir reicht es mit euch!
<Sascha_> Was soll das
<Sascha_> Supporter die einfach bannen!
<Sascha_> Wo kommen wir denn da hin?+
<LetoThe2nd> Sascha_: ist ok, klausi, die ip kenn ich schon. jetzt ist bitte ruhe. danke.
<Sascha_> +LetoThe2nd: Nutze Windows Server 2003!
<Sascha_> +LetoThe2nd: Deshalb weiß ich nicht was ubuntu ist!
<Sascha_> Ist Ubuntu ein Kostenloses Betriebsystem?
<Sascha_> Oder kann mir vielleicht jemand einen Link für Ubuntu senden?
<Damagooo> Sascha_: google.de
<itu> hm
<daswort> hm²
<itu> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tjuDAYDVg1M 
<kubine> Title: Crash Test Dummies-MMM MMM MMM MMM.flv - YouTube (at www.youtube.com)
<itu> oh wie cool,
<dAnjou> itu: ja, aber eher in #ubuntu-de-offtopic 
<itu> nennt ihn doch dieterThomasHexk
<balduin> hi, ich hab folgendes Problem: ein Truecrypt hidden volume soll erst ganz am ende, beim Herunterfahren ausgehängt werden, wie könnte das funktionieren?
<sdx23> balduin: warum?
<balduin> weil ich erst am Systemende Daten auf das hidden volume von Truecrypt schreiben möchte
<balduin> einsetzten tue ich das von heise modifizierte ctbankix, was auf ubuntu 12.04.1 basiert!
<sdx23> Wie? Wenn das ein Dienst tut, dann hat der das Volume als Abhängigkeit zu haben.
<balduin> sdx23: also wäre das einfachste truecrypt als dienst zu starten?
<sdx23> balduin: Das kann ich so nicht sagen. Ich weiß immerhin noch nicht, was da passieren soll.
<balduin> sdx23: ctbankix verfügt über ein kleines Programm was daten auf einen usb-stick schreibt, dieses programm oder skript wird jedoch erst beim herunterfahren des systems aktiv!
<sdx23> Dann sollte dasselbige dafür sorgen, dass alles, wo es hinschreiben möchte, gemountet ist.
<balduin> sdx23: das schreiben auf einen USB-Stick übernimmt das Programm, das ist kein Problem, das Problem ist das zuerst Truecrypt beendet wird und dann das Programm auf den Stick schreibt. Ergebnis der Stick ist nicht da!
<sdx23> ah, dann hast du das per Hand gemountet? Trag's in die fstab ein, dann kommt der umount erst mit dem Rest.
<balduin> sdx23: und wie soll der Eintrag dort aussehen?
<sdx23> hm, fstab geht wohl nicht. Naja, im Wiki stehen Möglichkeiten, 2 davon scheinen mir beim Drüberlesen passend: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/TrueCrypt
<kubine> Title: TrueCrypt › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<sdx23> Ich denke ich würde udev verwenden, wie da beschrieben.
<balduin> sdx23: bin ich gerade dabei die Wiki möglichkeit mit udev, auch wenn das nicht ganz so funktioniert wie ich mir das vorgestellt habe
<sdx23> Ich würde ansonsten immernoch hinterfragen, warum das Programm erst "am Ende" schreiben muss.
<balduin> sdx23: aber ich dachte udev dient nur zum automatischen mounten!
<sdx23> balduin: richtig. Nach gegebener Informationslage gehe ich aber davon aus, dass das Problem ist, dass Truecrypt beim Logout beendet wird, das Programm aber erst danach schreibt.
<balduin> sdx23: ja das hast du vollkommen richtig verstanden :-)
<kuxitu> Hey ho ;-) kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben wie man es hinbekommt, dass man sich bei einem WlAN, welches in meheren Bändern funkt, standardmäßig in das 5GHZ Band einbucht?
<ring0> kuxitu, ich habe es nicht geprüft, aber hast du mal bei http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN bzw. den unterseiten geschaut?
<kubine> Title: WLAN › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ppq> kuxitu: soweit ich weiß, hängt das vom verwendeten treiber und damit von der verwendeten hardware ab. welche wlan-hardware hat der client?
<kuxitu> ppq: Intel N6200
<kuxitu> also iwlwifi
<ppq> kuxitu: was sagt sudo iwlist chan? in einem pastebin, bitte :)
<kuxitu> ppq: [paste:411022:iwlist chan]
<kuxitu> ppq: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/411022/
<kubine> Title: iwlist chan › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<ppq> na das sieht ja schon mal ganz gut aus
<kuxitu> ich bin momentan aber in einem 5ghz only netzwerk
<ppq> und in deinem NG mixed mode wlan nimmt er automatisch g?
<bekks> Trotzdem unterstützt dein Chipset auch andere Frequenzen. Nur das steht da :)
<ppq> oder 2.4/5 mixed?
<kuxitu> das Problem ist, das im Mischbetrieb zei gleicher SSID immer das 2.4 ghz Band benutzt wird
<LupusE> hi
<ppq> kuxitu: kannst du ausschließen, dass es am router liegt? ich wüsste nämlich nicht, wie man beim iwlwifi  einstellt dass 5ghz bevorzugt ist
<ppq> sollte eigentlich™ automatisch so sein
<kuxitu> ppq: leider nein... , könnte man das mit wpa_supplicant nicht einstellen?
<ppq> wüsste nicht, wie
<ppq> kannst du nicht verschiedene ssids nutzen für die beiden netze?
<Narrow> hallo allerseits
<kuxitu> ppq: leider nein, naja vielleicht fällt mir ja noch eine Lösung ein. Vielen Dank für deine Hilfe :D
<ppq> viel hats ja nicht gebracht ;)
<Narrow> hallo, ich habe leider das Problem, dass ich keine Scripts ausführen kann (weder per Doppelklick, noch per Terminal), sie werden immer im Editor geöffnet
<Narrow> Habe schon chmod ausprobiert, sowie per sh oder per sudo....entweder gibt er "Permission denied" oder "Befehl nicht gefunden" aus
<Narrow> Habe schon herausgefunden, dass SELinux auf disabled steht
<Narrow> Ich benutze Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS 32 Bit
<Narrow> Ich danke euch schonmal für eure Hilfe :)
<bekks> Wie versuchst du denn im Terminal ein Script ausführen?
<Narrow> ich navigiere zu dem verzeichnis per cd und öffne es per sh Datei.sh
<Narrow> Datei als Beispiel nur
<bekks> Zeig uns das bitte mal in einem konkreten Anwendungsfall in einem Pastebin.
<bekks> !paste | Narrow 
<bekks> !paste > Narrow 
<kubine> Narrow: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<Narrow> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/411027/
<kubine> Title: SH › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> Narrow: Und ein ls -lha in dem Verzeichnis bitte.
<Narrow> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/411032/
<kubine> Title: ls -lha › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> Du hast keine Berechtigungen die Datei auszuführen. 
<Narrow> wie bekomme ich diese?
<Narrow> per sudo?
<bekks> Was ist das für ein Dateisystem - NTFS?
<Narrow> das ist ein ext4 dateisystem
<Narrow> falsch, auf der externen ist es ein ntfs
<bekks> Und genau deswegen kannst Du da nichts ausführen, und auch keine entsprechenden Rechte setzen.
<bekks> Lade den Client nochmal runter, auf ein ext[2|3|4] Dateisystem, und mach das ganze nochmal. 
<Narrow> hab ich grade im Home-Verzeichnis gestartet
<Narrow> alex@Sammy:~/TeamSpeak3-Client-linux_x86$ sh ts3client_runscript.sh 
<Narrow> ts3client_runscript.sh: 14: ts3client_runscript.sh: ./ts3client_linux_x86: Permission denied
<bekks> Du hast keine Ausführungsrechte auf ./ts3client_linux_x86
<bekks> chmod +x ./ts3client_linux_x86
<Narrow> kommt keine Fehlermeldung
<Narrow> oder sonstiges
<ajk_> Hallo, sind 38.2 MB/s schreiben ok fuer eine Samsung HD250HJ 250GB,7200rpm,8M Cache?
<bekks> ajk_: Nur bei Vollmond. Wie misst du das?
<Narrow> bekks: noch eine Idee?
<Narrow> okay hat sich erledigt....habs herausgefunden XD
<ajk_> bekks: ich glaube meine systemplatte ist langsam.. jetzt habe ich da ein dd bs=1M count=512 conv=fdatasync ausgefuert und komme eben nur auf ca.40mb/s
<Narrow> ich könnte mich treten, weil ich so dumm bin ^^
<ajk_> bekks: auf den anderen neueren fastplatten komme ich auf +100mb/s
<ajk_> kann das ein indikator dafuer sein das die systemplatte defekt ist oder bald sein wird?
<bekks> ajk_: Wieviel RAM hast Du?
<ajk_> 4GB
<Narrow> bekks: vielen dank für deine Hilfe, ich habe es herausgefunden....der Dateimanager Nautilus hat wohl in der neuen Version in 12.04.1 LTS das Kästchen "als ausführbare Datei behandeln" nicht aktiviert....
<bekks> Dann sind deine Tests völlig für die Füße, weil Du a) mit einer viel zu großen blocksiue misst, und b) mit einem viel zu kleinen Count. Spätestens beim zweiten Lauf sind die Ergebnisse völlig verfälscht, weil dd nur noch aus dem I/O Cache bedient wird.
<bekks> Narrow: Gerne.
<Narrow> wäre dieses Problem nun auch endlich wieder gelöst :D
<Narrow> auf wiedersehn in dem channel :D
<ajk_> Oh ok.. gibt es denn eine zuverlaessige art zu testen?
<ajk_> *die festplatte
<bekks> Ja. Mit einer Blocksize die so groß ist wie die Blocksize der Festplatte und einem Count der doppelt so groß ist wie der RAM des Rechners, um sicherzustellen, dass die Platte garantiert nicht aus dem I/O Cache bedient wird. Oder mit bonnie++
<ajk_> ok werde das mal testen.
<ajk_> ist es ok wenn ich bonnie von einer livecd ausfuehre_
<bekks> Ja.
<hardy> hi
<bekks> tach
<hardy> kann mir blutigem ubuntuneuling jemand verraten wie ich den alten ubuntu-kernel lösche?
<hardy> tach bekks ;)
<bekks> Mit apt-get purge z.B.
<k1l> !kernel > hardy 
<kubine> hardy: Informationen zu Kernel finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Kernel
<AnonymousES> mit dem hausmeister
<k1l> dort unter alte kernel löschen hardcore 
<k1l> *hardy
<jokrebel> hardy: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Kernel#Kernel-deinstallieren
<kubine> Title: Kernel › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> AnonymousES: Und den Hausmeister gibt es glaub ich nicht mehr.
<k1l> aha, kernel deinstallieren heisst der abschnitt mitlerweile
<AnonymousES> ich hab ein problem mit der bluetooth mouse, wenn ich die längere zeit nicht benutze geht die in so eine art standby die kommt auch wieder daraus, allerdings kann ich die dann nach ein paar laufenden minuten nicht mehr benutzen
<hardy> ja gut und schön aber wo ist die konsole?
<AnonymousES> hat da jemand eine idee?
<k1l> hardy: öffne ein terminal
<hardy> ja und wie?
<k1l> hardy: (einfach strg+alt+t drücken als shortcut)
<k1l> hardy: oder einfach das programm "terminal" aufrufen
<k1l> so wie du nen firefoy starten würdest
<hardy> danke.. das muss man wissen
<hardy> ja jetzt gibt es im menue auch terminal  vor dem shortcut nicht
<k1l> hardy: der shortcut hat mit dem menü nichts zu tun. hättest nur mal terminal eintippen müssen.
<jokrebel> !einsteiger > hardy wär vielleicht für den Anfang nicht schlecht für Dich
<kubine> hardy wär vielleicht für den Anfang nicht schlecht für Dich: Informationen zu Einsteiger finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Einsteiger
<AnonymousES> jokrebel: in ubuntu-tweaks ist der zu finden
<k1l> AnonymousES: ubuntu tweaks wie auch der hausmeister werden hier nicht mehr supportet
<AnonymousES> k1l: wo steht dass das support werden sollte? es ist dort zu finden und ermöglicht damit alte kernel zu entfernen
<hardy> ok klar soweit aber ich möchte ubuntu nicht neu booten um im grub nachzuschauen wie der kernel heisst
<k1l> AnonymousES: das hier ist der offizielle support channel. hier wird das nicht supportet. ubuntu bietet eine einfache möglichkeit die kernel zu deinstallieren. da braucht man kein tweak tool für
<k1l> hardy: "ls -al /boot"
<bekks> hardy: dpkg -l linux-image
<k1l> hardy: damit kannst du nachgucken welche kernel installiert sind
<AnonymousES> k1l: wenn es eine gui applikation gibt, warum sollte man die nicht empfehlen?
<jokrebel> AnonymousES: Weil es nichts "offizielles" ist?
<k1l> AnonymousES: du kannst empfehlen was du willst. aber hier wird der ubuntu weg empfohlen, und dazu zählt nicht ein fummel-tool von drittanbietern.
<jokrebel> AnonymousES: Und ein PPA zu installieren um was anderes los zu werden kann nicht der richtige Weg sein.
<ajk_> hier die bonnie++ auswertung: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/411037/
<kubine> Title: bonnie++ › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<AnonymousES> man könnte jetzt auch einen einzeiler posten der das macht, wäre das der richtige weg?
<bekks> AnonymousES: Das habben bereits zwei Leute getan.
<k1l> AnonymousES: dem user wurde doch schon geholfen.
<k1l> AnonymousES: klick mal auf die wiki seite, die dem user (zweifach) empfhlen wurde
<bekks> ajk_: Ohne Aufrufparameter von bonnie++ ist der Pastebin wertlos.
<ajk_> bonnie++ > /mnt/usb/samsung.txt :D
<B111> Ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de das optimale Nachschlagewerk oder gibt es noch andere hilfreiche Seiten für Anfänger?
<kubine> Title: Startseite › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<AnonymousES> B111: help.ubuntu.com
<k1l> B111: das ist ein guter startpunkt. gibt auch extra seiten für "einsteiger"
<jokrebel> B111: Das ist DIE Startseite schlechthin und dort dann vielleicht als erstes…
<jokrebel> !Einsteiger > B111
<kubine> B111: Informationen zu Einsteiger finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Einsteiger
<jokrebel> oh - zu langsam
<B111> ok gut. Wollte mich mit Linux befassen und habe nun Ubuntu installiert/eingerichtet.
<B111> Ich werde mich dann mal auf dieser Seite umsehen
<k1l> B111: meiner meinung nach, fängt man einfach mal mit dem benutzen an und schlägt dann das nach, was man benötigt. im forum findet man auch sicher schonmal jemanden, der die gleiche frage hatte :)
<AnonymousES> zu meinem bluetooth problem weiss keiner rat, oder?
<dAnjou> AnonymousES: bluetooth ist zwar in der theorie was richtig tolles, stinkt in der wirklichkeit aber nach stinke
<dAnjou> und is kaum zu debuggen
<AnonymousES> ich würde halt gerne rausfinden obs an der mouse liegt oder an ubuntu
<dAnjou> sehr sehr sehr wahrscheinlich an ubuntu
<B111> k1l: Denke ich auch. Mein Ziel ist es vertraut mit Linux zu werden und darum habe ich für den Anfang Ubuntu ausgewählt. Wollte erst Slackware installieren aber das soll eher für Fortgeschrittene sein.
<hardy> bin gerade rausgeflogen
<hardy> hoffe das ich die antwort auf meine frage nicht verpasst habe
<k1l> B111: ja mach dich erstmal mit ubuntu vertraut. wechseln kannst du ja später immernoch
<k1l> hardy: welche frage?
<hardy> eine paketverwaltung gibt es hier nicht zum kernel deinstalieren
<k1l> B111: und das ubuntuusers wiki sucht seinesgleichen. das bietet schon einen sehr guten startpunkt
<hardy> also synaptic installieren?  oder aber ' apt-get remove purge linux-headers-3. 3.2.0-29.46'  so richtig?
<k1l> hardy: wenn du ein ubuntu nutzt dann hast du auch eine paketverwaltung.
<k1l> hardy: nein, nicht die headers. das linux-image-xxx
<k1l> hardy: es kommt schon auf die feinheiten an. schau nochmal genau in dem kernel artikel nach was da geschrieben steht
<k1l> hardy: das hier zum thema paketverwaltung: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketverwaltung  und dann direkt zu apt-get: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/apt/apt-get
<kubine> Title: Paketverwaltung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<hardy> also habe synaptic installiert  und damit deinstalliert  ist natürlich prompt abgeschmiert
<k1l> hardy: warum hast du nicht einfach "sudo apt-get remove linux-image-(kernelversion)" genommen?
<guntbert> manche haben eine ziemlich kurze Aufmerksamkeitsspanne :)
<k1l> guntbert: ja, man kann nicht jedem helfen :)
<ifrit> t
<MaxRebo> Hi, hab mir gerade die java Bibliothek "lwjgl" per apt runtergeladen. Kann mir jemand sagen, wo ich jetzt die entsprechenden jar-Dateien der Bibliothek finden kann?
<MaxRebo> Ehm, sorry, hat sich erledigt
<MaxRebo> Oder doch nicht :-/
<MaxRebo> Ok ... jetzt hat sich's wirklich erledigt :D
#ubuntu-de 2012-10-09
<defcon> moin
<KING_LEE> servus
<AnonymousES> grüß gott
<KING_LEE> ich hab mir banshee installiert aber wenn ich da meine musik spiele und hier und da ein lied überspringe verliert es den fokus und zeigt nicht mehr ds aktuelle an
<KING_LEE> kann man das irgendwie beheben? ich wusste net genau nach was ich im inet suchen soll bzw wie ich das problem ausdrücken soll. hoffe ich hab mich jetzt grad verständlich ausgedrückt  :/
<AnonymousES> da hab ich überhaupt keine ahnung von :(
<KING_LEE> aber weißt was ich mein?
<KING_LEE> wie könnte ich das für ne google suche ausdrücken?
<dadrc> KING_LEE, ist es vielleicht https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/banshee/+bug/780069 
<kubine> Title: Bug #780069 “Banshee applet not updating current song” : Bugs : “banshee” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<dadrc> klingt zumindest so
<KING_LEE> nein genau andersrum ^^ das applet zeigt das richtige aber banshee nicht
<dadrc> also https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/banshee/+bug/750584
<kubine> Title: Bug #750584 “banshee says it is playing one song while it is act...” : Bugs : “banshee” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<maredebianum> Moin, Frage zu evolution hier oder woanders (#gnome-what)? Termine werden nicht angezeigt: nur ein kurzes aufflackern dieser, dann Leere. 
<dadrc> kannste hier schon fragen, ich weiß zwar nichts dazu, aber hier sind ja noch andere Leute :)
<zeitsofa> maredebianum: steht das im zusammenhang mit dem google kalender?
<maredebianum> nein, lokale ics und caldav hier
<maredebianum> ich meine sowas mal gehabt zu haben mit wiederkehrenden Terminen, an denen sich evo verschluckt bei der Darstellung, aber da einzelne Kalender ab-/anwählen nicht hilft, ist das geraten
<zeitsofa> maredebianum: CALDAV_DEBUG=all evolution > ~/evo_caldavdebug.log wenn du in einem terminal damit mal evo. startest und nach auftreten des fehlers mal in ~/evo_caldavdebug.log könnten dort vielleicht mehr Infos liegen zu dem Problem. vielleicht helfen uns die hier weiter oder dann zumindest dem bugtracker von evolution
<ppq> ich nutze xubuntu 12.04. wenn ich in xchat einen link öffne, startet wie gehabt chromium und zeigt die seite an. aber gleichzeitig kommt ein pop-up: http://i.imgur.com/PyCf8.png, das fenster heißt "EXO HELPER 1". x-www-browser steht auf /usr/bin/chromium-browser. auch in xfce ist chromium alks standard browser eingestellt. wie werd ich das popup los?
<ppq> das ist seit ein paar tagen so, ohne erkennbare ursache
<LetoThe2nd> bad karma *duckundwech*
<ppq> glaub ich langsam auch :)
<dadrc> ppq, hast du aus irgendwelchen gründen einen custom url handler in xchat?
<dadrc> funktioniert exo-open <url>?
<ppq> dadrc: habe ich nicht, mit exo-open bekomme ich die selbe fehlermeldung
<dadrc> Dann ist es immerhin kein Xchat-Problem
<ppq> ich frag mal im xfce-channel
<maredebianum> zeitsofa: Danke für die DEBUG-Anweisung, es fehlte noch die Umleitung (&) und mit weiteren Variablen sah das so aus CALDAV_DEBUG=all; ALARMS_DEBUG=1;WEBCAL_DEBUG=1; evolution &> /tmp/evedebug.log
<maredebianum> Problem war allerdings eine Suche im Suchfeld, die auch nach Neustart von evo noch eingetragen war. Sowas aber auch (hatte ich jetzt mehrere Tage...), also funktioniert alles bestens ;)
<KDELer> Hallo
<KDELer> jemand da der sich an mich von gestern noch erinnern kann?
<KDELer> bin einen Schritt weitergekommen
<k1l> !wf > KDELer 
<kubine> KDELer: Um möglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte Folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht? Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so? Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversion wird verwendet? Gibt es Fehlermeldungen? Wenn ja, bitte nopasten, z.B. auf http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<KDELer> Hallo K1
<KDELer> also habe soweit das ding manuell (nach eurer Wiki vorgabe) installiert
<KDELer> habe soweit alles aktiviert
<KDELer> hab dann gesehen dass aber im aktivierten zustand der Intelchip war (nach ATI installation)
<KDELer> ok nun hab ich das gemacht und neu gestartet (sonst gabs keine Fehlermeldung)
<ppq> KDELer: fass doch bitte nochmal dein problem und deine bisherigen fortschritte zusammen
<KDELer> und nun startet mein PC nichtmehr weiter als "stopping anacronistics cron
<KDELer> ich habe den fxl... installiert über die aktuelle 12.04 Wiki
<KDELer> also gedownloadet, pakete erstellt diese installiert und aktiviert laut wiki
<KDELer> neustart nicht möglich
<ppq> fglrx? manuell installiert? ohje.
<KDELer> wurde mir so gesagt da ich ja einen Duo GPU habe
<KDELer> über KDE Jockey gings nicht
<k1l> KDELer: sag doch einfach, dass du eine ati hybridkarte hast, ubuntu 12.04 und wie im wiki empfohlen den ati treiber manuell installiert hast
<ppq> (da halte ich mich lieber raus, ist mir zu gruselig)
<KDELer> hab ich doch
<KDELer> siehe oben
<KDELer> :\
<k1l> KDELer: (wenn du das nicht so sagst weiß keiner ausser mir was du da genau machen willst bzw was los war. also kann nur ich dir helfen und wenn ich nicht kann, dann keiner)
<KDELer> ich will nur wissen wie ich wieder in mein System reinkomme (von mir aus auch erstmal nur die shell
<KDELer> *auf die Knie rutsch -großer weiser K1 ich bitte um deine Hilfe
<ppq> hihi
<KDELer> hab echt alles 10mal gelesen und mich peinlichst genau an alles gehalten wie du mir gesagt hast
<k1l> KDELer: das war nur als hinweis dazu, wie man so fragt, dass möglichst viele helfen können. ich selber habe keine ati und kann da auch nur sagen was im wiki steht
<KDELer> ok ati ist auch grad nicht das Problem
<KDELer> er hat mir über fxle@info befehl gezeigt dass endlich eine Grafikkarte erkannt wird
<KDELer> und das ist die Intel
<k1l> klar. bei der treiber installation ist wohl was schief gelaufen, sodass du nicht mehr rein kommst
<KDELer> aber ich kann nichtmehr starten sprich ich bleibe bei der Startlistung hängen
<KDELer> ok- soweit war ich auch ;)
<KDELer> gut dass ich noch nen zweiten lappi hab sonst würds echt übel aussehen
<KDELer> k1 kannst du mir helfen wieder zu starten bzw. mich kurz anleiten was hier am sinnvollsten wäre?
<k1l> wähle mal im grub den recovery eintrag aus und schau ob der bootet
<KDELer> du schlägst mich bestimmt
<KDELer> aber wie komm ich an den Grub ran
<KDELer> irgendwie ist mein system da zickig
<k1l> linke shift drücken beim booten
<k1l> (oder war es strg?)
<KDELer> ok strg
<KDELer> und dort die Wiederherstellung...
<KDELer> ok und was nun. von den vielen möglichkeiten?
<KDELer> dpkg?
<k1l> ich kann hier gerade vom handy nicht wirklich gut sachen nachgucken oder austesten
<KDELer> ok
<KDELer> ich versuch das force befehel um den fxl... evtl wieder zurück zu verändern wies im wiki steht (jetzt über die shell)
<k1l> auf der wiki seite stand meine ich, wie man den treiber wieder deinstallieren kann. also das wieder rückgängig machne, dann sollte er zumindest wieder booten
<KDELer> ok
<KDELer> danke
<KDELer> ich kann über die Konsole selbst nichts verändern  (mit den Wiki deinstallationsbefehlen)  weil ich laut Grub nur lese berechtigung habe (obwohl ich mit root eingeloggt dort bin in der shell
<KDELer> wie kann man denn dort den Schreibschutz umgehen dass ich das fxglr runterschmeißen kann?
<ppq> du bist in der recovery-konsole? dann musst du erst das root-fs rw remounten
<KDELer> ok danke 
<KDELer> +ich probiers gleich
<ppq> mount -o remount,rw /
<KDELer> ok weil das obere geht so nicht
<ppq> was geht so nicht?
<KDELer> also ich test das gleich 
<KDELer> es zeit jetzt 
<KDELer> root@daniela........ PC:.....mein Verzeichnis jetzt an
<KDELer> und das homeverzeichnis hab ich auf root gesetzt
<KDELer> müsste gehen oder?
<KDELer> sorry ich komm nicht weiter weil das freischalten als root nicht klappt
<KDELer> welcher der beiden begriffe oben macht was?
<ppq> wovon sprichst du überhaupt? :)
<KDELer> also
<KDELer> ich will ja die fglrx löschen
<KDELer> weil mein system nicht startet
<KDELer> bin in Grub bei der Wiederherstellung,dort im Root shell modus
<KDELer> ich werde als root angezeigt hab aber keine Schreibrechte
<KDELer> um den fxglr zu löschen
<ppq> hast du den befehl ausgeführt, den ich dir eben gegeben habe?
<KDELer> komme ich nicht in mein normales shell rein?
<KDELer> ja da zeigt sich keine Wirkung
<ppq> wenn du den ausgeführt hast, hast du schreibzugriff auf deine systempartition
<ppq> und kannst folglich alles machen, was du musst
<ppq> dass der befehl keine rückmeldung gibt, ist normal. das bedeutet, dass alles geklappt hat
<KDELer> dann mach ich noch was falsch wenn mir der löschbefehl ausgibt ich habe nur lese recht
<ppq> ja
<KDELer> ok weißt du was.
<KDELer> machmer nen Schuh draus
<KDELer> wie kann ich nur eine Datei speichern dann mach ich alles platt und installier neu
<KDELer> kann ich von Dokumente was aufn USB verschieben per shell?
<ppq> hm, wenn du meinst.
<ppq> ja, kannst du
<ppq> einfach den stick anschließen und mounten. dann mit 'cp' deine daten rüberkopieren
<KDELer> wie mount ich den manuell?
<KDELer> sorry vor dir steht echt ein Linux NUll815 User
<ppq> mit 'mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt' beispielsweise. die gerätedatei sdb1 ist hier nur ein beispiel, das kann bei dir anders heißen. wie genau, findest du mit dem befehl 'fdisk -l' heraus
<ppq> siehe auch http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Datentr%C3%A4ger
<kubine> Title: Datenträger › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<KDELer> der 1er exisitert nicht
<ppq> du sollst auch nicht blind ausprobieren, sondern erstmal in fdisk nachgucken :)
<KDELer> fdisk im Grub Wiederherstellungs dings?
<ppq> nein, in der recovery root-shell
<KDELer> als Frau fühl ich mich echt  fast überfordert
<ppq> in der du die ganze zeit bist(?)
<KDELer> ok
<KDELer> und wie wende ich den fdisk an da kommt nur ne Liste mit cylinder und heads
<ppq> da kommen ein paar absätze zu allen datenträgern
<ppq> anhand der größe kannst du darauf schließen, welches gerät gemeint ist
<ppq> zb. 4gb für den usb-stick
<ppq> unten steht dann (unter "Gerät") die gerätedatei
<ppq> beispielsweise /dev/sdb1
<KDELer> nein sorry da kommt nichts dergleichen
<KDELer> ach das war ein L und kein 1
<KDELer> sorry
<KDELer> mein Fehler
<KDELer> klar im Vorteil wer lesen kann
<KDELer> aber egal welche der 4 ich versuche zu mounten "exisitert nicht"
<ppq> wie lautet die genaue! fehlermeldung? ein foto vom bildschirm wäre auch sehr hilfreich 
<KDELer> lass mal ich machs ganz anders jetzt
<KDELer> *Vorschlaghammer holt*
<KDELer> ich installiers mal neu nebenhin 
<KDELer> dann müsste ich ja besser drauf zugreifen können
<ppq> du kannst deine daten auch mit der ubuntu-desktop-cd sichern
<ppq> "ubuntu ausprobieren" im bootmenü
<KDELer> ok das sagst du mir jetzt :D
<KDELer> aber erst wenn ich im System drin bin oder?
<ppq> naja, du musst die live-cd schon starten damit du die grafische oberfläche bekommst
<KDELer> ok ich denke jetzt passt der Rest
<KDELer> ich verabschiede mich und Danke für eure Nerven
<klausl> Hallo!
<klausl> Kann mir jemand sagen ob ubuntu auch exe Dateien unterstützt?
<deem> nein, aber wine kann das
<klausl> +deem: Also das bedeutet ich kann das vergessen?
<deem> nö
<klausl> +deem: Also unterstützen tut es das?
<jokrebel> klausl: Was genau willst Du denn erreichen?
<klausl> +jokrebel: Meine Reconnect exe.
<klausl> +jokrobel: Das sie funktioniert.
<jokrebel> klausl: was ist eine "Reconnect exe" …oO( Vermut: ein Windows-Spezial-Programm?)
<klausl> +jokrebel: Kennst du J Downloader?
<jokrebel> klausl: Nö
<klausl> +jokrebel: http://board.jdownloader.org/showthread.php?t=20414
<klausl> +jokrebel: Das ist diese Reconnect datei!
<jokrebel> klausl: Magst nicht einfach erklären, was das macht? Vielleicht geht das ja auch einfach als zu versuchen unter Ubuntu mittels Wine ne .exe auszuführen…
<klausl> +jokrebel: Reconnect+ J Downloader! Es gibt einen Reconnect Recorder namens Live Header!
<jokrebel> klausl: Und da es ein script zu sein scheint, gibt es ziemlich sicher einen einfacheren Weg aus Ubuntu-Sicht.
<klausl> +jokrebel: Dieser zeichnet ein Script auf.
<klausl> +jokrebel: Das ist kein Script.
<klausl> +jokrebel: Der deinen Router rebootet damit du eine  neue IP bekommst.
<klausl> +jokrebel: Diese exe Datei ist ein Autoit script.
<jokrebel> klausl: 1sten braucht man für ne neue IP keinen Reboot des Routers; ein einfacher reconnect reicht da. 2tens brauch ich das dann nicht über Umwege ala .exe mit Wine; Ich hab da ein Icon über das ich "neu verbinden" wähle und gut is. .…… was aber erstmal nur wenig mit Ubuntu-Support zu tun hat. …Und - ungefragte Querys sind weniger erwünscht, außerdem versteh ich den Satz leider nicht.
<klausl> +jokrebel: Ich möchte nur wissen ob Ubuntu das ausführen könnte?
<deem> klausl: es gibt jdownloader auch für linux mit java. das kann auch diese skript generieren und das ist dann keine exe
<klausl> +deem: Der LiveHeader klappt nicht.
<jokrebel> klausl: Könnte schon sein, dass das geht, ist aber vermutlich genauso Sinnvoll wie wenn man von Wiesbaden nach Mainz will, aber über Hambur fährt.
<klausl> +deem: Das ist ein verbesserter script.
<deem> wenn die exe das macht, was der jdownloader macht, wirst du mit wine da vermutlich in eine sackgasse rennen. es kann passieren, dass die exe mit wine nicht so ausgeführt wird, wie es unter windows der fall wäre
<klausl> deem: Es ist nicht einfach ein Script.
<jokrebel> !jdownloader > klausl schau Dir eher das mal an:
<kubine> klausl schau Dir eher das mal an:: Informationen zu JDownloader finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/JDownloader
<apollo13> klausl: keine queries bitte, wenn sich hier jemand blöd auffürht dann bist das du
<klausl> +appollo13: Was ist an dem nicht zu verstehen?
<klausl> +appollo13: Diese exe.
<deem> klausl: du musst trotzdem wissen, dass exe dateien in wine nicht zwingend das tun, was sie unter windows tun würden. Sprich es kann sein, dass dein Router nicht neugestartet wird.
<apollo13> klausl: mir ist es komplett egal, wenn du leute wie jokrebel und deem als blöd bezeichnest hat sich dein problem für mich so oder so erledigt
<klausl> apollo13: Jetzt übertreibst du aber.
<apollo13> lol
<deem> ?
<klausl> +deem: Was?
<LetoThe2nd> klausl: warnung: bitte halte dich an die allgemein anerkannten benimmregeln. hier nur fragen zu ubuntu, keine ungefragten queries.
<klausl> +LetoThe2nd: Achso.
<LetoThe2nd> klausl: wenn du smalltalk betreiben willst, bitte geh nach #ubuntu-de-offtopic, oder einen anderen nicht themangebundenen channel.
<klausl> +LetoThe2nd; Na passt.
<klausl> +LetoThe2nd: Ich glaube ich werde dem Chef von diesem Laden mal eine email schreiben,
<apollo13> ROFL
<klausl> Und ihm sagen.
<klausl> das jedem das alles egal.
<LetoThe2nd> klausl: ruhe jetzt bitte.
<klausl> Kein Java.
<klausl> keine exe dateien.
<apollo13> klausl: troll bitte woanders, danke
<koegs> !enter > klausl 
<kubine> klausl: Enter ist kein Satzzeichen, versuche deine Sätze in so wenige Zeilen wie möglich zu packen.
<deem> kein java? o_O
<klausl> kein gescheites system.
<LetoThe2nd> klausl: und du kannst auch gern wieder nen ban haben, wenn du noch einen unpassenden satz postest. danke für dein verständnis.
<apollo13> du bist zu langsam^^
<LetoThe2nd> jo. ja mei.
<deem> der kommt gleich wieder :D
<xreal> root
<xreal> E431SplG
<xreal> ach verdammt!
<jokrebel> oO
<xreal> doofes Screen
<xreal> weggucken!
<koegs> hm, jetzt müsste man nur noch die IP wissen :)
<jokrebel> xreal: _war_ ein gutes Passwort; jetzt nicht mehr ;-)
<deem> 1man meldet sich eh nicht mit root irgendwo an! :D
<xreal> jokrebel: WinSCP kann's nicht anders.
<xreal> deem: WinSCP kann's nicht anders.
<koegs> jaja, alles OT, danke!
<xreal> jokrebel: nicht an dich
<dadrc> Jemand von euch 'ne Idee, wie man Youtube Livestreams in mplayer gucken kann?
<dadrc> Für normale Videos ist das ja kein Problem, aber die Livestreams klappen nich
<xreal> Kann ich eine aktuelle PostGIS Version in /opt/ installieren oder gibt es da irgendwelche Problem? Ich meine, die Paketbauer veröffentlichen ja auch immer Bugfixes, nich nur Anpassungen für die Pakete...
<apollo13> dadrc: du hast ja zumindest noch ne stunde zeit das herauszufinden ;)
<apollo13> dadrc: hast sonst mal vlc probiert?
<xreal> apollo13: Was läuft denn in einer Stunde?
<dadrc> apollo13, genau :)
<koegs> xreal: in /opt darfst du dich austoben, aber wie immer gilt der leitsatz "denn sie wussten (nicht) was sie tun"
<dadrc> und ja, klappt leider auch nicht
<dadrc> Youtube scheint das Video zu stückeln, dh, URL raussuchen und in VLC packen klappt zwar theoretisch, müsste man aber alle 5 Sekunden machen
<xreal> koegs: Ja, aber was patchen denn die Paketbauer da genau? Vielleicht gibt's Probleme mit 'nem Kerne
<koegs> xreal: das fragst du am besten die entwickler selber, das hat doch nix mit dem kernel zu tun -.-
<xreal> koegs: Ja, aber nicht, dass das Ding dadurch abstürzt :)
<xreal> koegs: Ich probiere dann mal, danke :)
<AnonymousES> liebe Ubuntu-Supporter, ich möchte die ICON-Liste im Unity Desktop (wird das so genannt?) verkleinern, im Menü-Darstellung stehen die auch 32 jedoch ist mir das immer noch viel zu gross
<k1l> AnonymousES: installier dir myunity. da kannst du das einstellen
<AnonymousES> k1l: danke 
<Ganders> Hey Leute, kann mir einer da einer kurz Hilfe geben Server-Monitoring mit Munin geht nicht -----> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/411047/
<kubine> Title: Munin › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<koegs> Ganders: welche Ubuntu-Version ist das denn?
<jokrebel> Ganders: Und ist das tatsächlich das, was nach "apt-get install munin…" im Terminal steht?
<Ganders> jokrebel ja habe das eingeben für die Installation für munin
<Ganders> koegs 10.04
<koegs> und du hast mal wieder in Ubuntu und Debian haargenau die gleiche Fehlermeldung?
<Ganders> koegs Ja
<Ganders> 2 VPS ubuntu und debian
<Ganders> gleicher amnbieter
<koegs> dann deaktivier halt das verantwortliche Plugin
<koegs> welches das ist, steht in der Fehlermeldung und wie man das macht, steht im Wiki
<AnonymousES> k1l: leider kann ich bei myunity auch nur auf 32px verkleinern, aber das tool hat andere nette funktionen
<jokrebel> AnonymousES: Was ist da wo nicht klein genug? Vielleicht hilft ja einfach ein größere Gesamtauflösung?
<AnonymousES> jokrebel: 32px sind mir persönlich zu gross, ich möchte gerne 24px haben, wie kann ich die gesamtbildschirmauflösung an einem LCB bildschirm verändern? max. auflösung 1200x800 (aktiv)
<ppq> dann kann man da wohl nix machen
<jokrebel> AnonymousES: Naja - ist stark abhängig von Monitor, Grafikkarte und verwendetem Grafiktreiber. Und _wo_ man es einstellt hängt auch noch von der DE ab.
<AnonymousES> ppq: sehe ich auch so, nur die icons verkleinern, ich finde schon einen weg
<jokrebel> AnonymousES: Solltest Du tatsächlich _noch_ ältere/schlechtere Hardware als ich nutzen? Oder vielleicht nur nicht den optimalen Grafiktreiber?
<ppq> jokrebel: och, es gibt durchaus noch ziemlich viele notebooks die nur 1280x800 haben, trotz anderweitig guter hardwareausstattung </ot>
<AnonymousES> jokrebel: ich verstehe nicht was ich an der gesamtauflösung ändern sollte, da schon die max. auflösung eingestellt ist
<LupusE> hi
<jokrebel> AnonymousES: Angenommen der gewählte Treiber wäre nicht der optimale, wäre vielleicht mit einem geeignetern Treiber eine höhere Auflösung machbar, was dann ja auch die Icons kleiner erscheinen ließe. Ansonsten siehe was ppq grade schrieb.
<sven_> ... ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher ob ich schon drin bin?
<ppq> bist du :)
<sven_> Wow, das scheint ja sogar zu funktionieren! Man was für eine Freude!
<Minipluto> habe hier ein Problem bei einem Athlon XP mit Ubuntu 12.04 und PCI-WLAN Karte RTL-8185. Und zwar habe ich da gestern ein Upgrade gemacht und seitdem funktioniert das WLAN nicht mehr. Unter iwconfig wird das Interface noch angezeigt aber Network-Manager zeigt keine Verbindungen an. Was genau alles aktualisiert wurde kann ich nicht genau sagen, weil das letzte Upgrade schon mindestens 2 Wochen her sein dürfte. Das hier ist ein kern.log ...
<Minipluto> ... Ausschnitt mit funktionierendem WLAN http://pastebin.com/J0rDu8Rs und das hier mit nicht mehr funktionierendem: http://pastebin.com/rfprjHMY Mir ist erst mal nur aufgefallen, dass er bei der funktionierenden Version bei Zeile 748 die Authentifizierung anzeigt und bei der nicht funktionierenden ab 724 stattdessen „ieeee80211 phy0: reset timeout!“ ausgibt. Ich hab jetzt aber keine Ahnung wie ich weiter vorgehen soll.
<kubine> Title: Kern.log (working WLAN) - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<Minipluto> *bäm*
<ppq> sven_: sachen gibts ;) schieß einfach los, stell deine fragen
<ppq> Minipluto: hast du die üblichen verdächtigen wie (hard-/soft-)killswitches schon ausgeschlossen?
<sven_> Sorry, aber ich habe keine Fragen. Ich habe mich einfach zum ersten Mal in meinem Leben in einem IRC angemeldet. Danke dir +ppq!
<ppq> sven_: achso, alles klar. wenn du lust zu plaudern hast komm doch rüber nach #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<Fuchs> sven_: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/IRC  ist sonst ein prima Einstieg :) 
<kubine> Title: IRC › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<sven_> Danke +Fuchs, genau damit habe ich eben angefangen und sieh mal wie weit ich schon gekommen bin... (keine Ironie)
<Minipluto> ppq: hardware-killswitches gibts keine und bei 12.04 bin ich es vom Notebook her schon gewohnt, dass der network-manager manchmal WLAN-Startschwierigkeiten hat und man da dann mal das WLAN Ab- und wieder anschalten muss. Aber da am Athlon XP bringts nix. Habe auch schon eine ältere Kernel-Version gebootet aber da war es das gleiche Problem.
<sven_> +ppq, Danke für das Angebot ich muss mich noch ein bisschen umgucken.
<jokrebel> Minipluto: Hast Du das mit dem Hard-und-Soft-Blocked auch überprüft?
<Minipluto> ppq: ok der RTL 8185 war eigentlich schon immer ein Problemkind. Bei 10.04 lief der immer mit dem ndiswrapper (und damit auch nur einigermaßen) und unter 12.04 das erste mal dann out of the box und annähernd zuverlässig, daher ist das jetzt ziemlich frustrierend *G*
<Minipluto> jokrebel: blocked? Was meinst du?
<dadrc> rfkill list wlan0 (oder wie auch immer das Interface heißt)
<jokrebel> Minipluto: Mittels dem Befehl rfkill
<ppq> joa, ich meinte eigtl. auch rfkill
<ppq> Minipluto: hehe, glaub ich. findet er denn was bei   sudo iwlist chan  ?
<Minipluto> jokrebel: das kannte ich noch nicht, hab gerade auch den Wiki-Artikel dazu gefunden. probier ich gleich mal aus (der Rechner steht etwas weiter weg ;) )
<Minipluto> ppq: schau ich auch gleich mal nach
<Minipluto> ppq: also es sind beide nicht geblockt und bei iwlist zeigt er 14 verfügbare Kanäle an
<ppq> das ist gut
<ppq> eigentlich
<ppq> merkwürdig, dass networkmanager da trotzdem die finger von lässt
<Minipluto> dafür zeigt er im network manager grau unterlegt an "Funknetzwerke sind deaktiviert", obwohl WLAN dort aktiviert ist
<ppq> hast du evtl. mal in der /etc/network/interfaces selbst was eingestellt zum wlan
<Minipluto> nö
<ppq> denn solche werden dann ignoriert vom nm
<Minipluto> hatte im Mai oder so 12.04 frisch installiert und da das WLAN da lief, Finger davon gelassen
<Minipluto> hab gerade auch mal block all und unblock all gemacht (mit rfkill)
<ppq> hm, man könnte auch mal versuchen das modul zu entladen und neu zu laden, während der network manager läuft
<Minipluto> ppq: danach sagt network-manager das Gerät sei nicht bereit und in dmesg steht, dass die HWAddress falsch ist und er eine zufällige MAC generiert, dann listet er die 14 Kanäle auf und schreibt wieder "ieee80211 phy1: reset timeout!" bzw. dann mit phy2, wenn man es wiederholt
<Minipluto> wie verbindet man sich denn über die Konsole manuell mit einem WLAN mit WPA2?
<Minipluto> weil dann stoppe ich einfach mal den network manager und probiere es manuell
<Minipluto> ach wpa-supplicant und dieser Kram
<AnonymousES> ja mit wpa_supplicant
<k1l> !wlan > Minipluto 
<kubine> Minipluto: Informationen zu WLAN finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN
<I-Punkt> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN#Mit-Hilfe-des-Terminals
<kubine> Title: WLAN › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ppq> Minipluto: sry, war futtern. joa, mit wpa_supplicant oder, einfacher, mit ceni - einem perl skript mit ncurses gui, das das wlan über /etc/network/interfaces, iwconfig und ifconfig konfiguriert
<ppq> abhängigkeiten (alle im ubuntu repo): perl libcurses-ui-perl libexpect-perl libterm-readkey-perl ifupdown udev wpasupplicant   - und hier das paket: http://aptosid.com/debian/pool/main/c/ceni/ceni_2.25_all.deb
<Minipluto> ppq: âlso wpa_supplicant sagt quasi das gleiche wie network-manager und in dmesg kommt dann auch sofort wieder eine timeout-Meldung, wenn ich versuche, wpa_supplicant zu starten. Daher denke ich mal, dass das Problem schon eine Ebene tiefer liegt
<Minipluto> jetzt ist die Zeit schon wieder so gerannt, dass ich morgen Abend an dieser Stelle weiter machen muss. Danke euch für die Hilfe.
<Ganders> Abend liebe leute, http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/411052/ Wer kennt sich damit aus Server Monitoring mit Munin es geht einfach nicht sehe kein daten
<kubine> Title: Munin › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<ppq> Minipluto: okay, bin auch etwas ratlos gerade :)
<PBeck> hi
<beaver74> hi PBeck 
#ubuntu-de 2012-10-10
<veryhappy> hallo. ich habe ein problem mit meinem usb-headset razer megalodon ich habe probleme es zum laufen zu bekommen wenn ich es per hotplug anschließe. es läuft nur wenn ich es anstecke bevor ich boote und auch wenn ich sudo alsa force-reload mache wird es nicht neu geladen, allerdings sehe ich es in der auswahl von phonon in KDE
<AnonymousES> liebe Ubuntu-Supporter, gibt es eine möglichkeit bei ubuntu 12.04 das gnome-panel neu zu starten ohne mich ab und wieder an zu melden? ich benutze unter ubuntu 12.04 den standard desktop
<dadrc> Bei Gnome 2 hat `killall gnome-panel && gnome-panel` geholfen
<AnonymousES> dadrc: das ist mir zu risikoreich, schliess ist es kein gnome2 mehr
<dadrc> Kann sein, dass der Prozess jetzt anders heißt, aber das lässt sich ja mit `ps aux | grep -i panel` rausfinden
<dadrc> AnonymousES, wieso Risiko? Entweder es killt das Panel und startet es neu oder es passiert nichts
<AnonymousES> dadrc: hast du ubuntu 12.04?
<dadrc> Ja
<AnonymousES> dadrc: würdest du das für mich mal ausprobieren?
<dadrc> Kein Gnome drauf... 
<AnonymousES> dadrc: das ist nicht gut :-(
<dadrc> Moment. Benutzt du Gnome oder den Standarddesktop? Und falls letzteres, wieso hast du dann ein Gnome-Panel?
<AnonymousES> dadrc: ich benutze den standard desktop
<AnonymousES> dadrc: nennt sich das nicht mehr gnome-panel?
<dadrc> Ist kein Gnome mehr, also auch kein Gnome-Panel
<dadrc> Lass uns mal von vorne anfangen. Wieso willst du das Panel denn neustarten?
<AnonymousES> oh, ich sehe es nennt sich unity-panel-service
<AnonymousES> dadrc: ich habe in der uhr den thunderbird eingetragen und wollte mir die termine anzeigen lassen, somit habe ich die ics ins aktuelle verzeichnis gepackt, wie das im wiki steht doch es wird nichts angezeigt, nun denke ich dass ich das nochmal neu starten muss, oder?
<dadrc> Zeig mal eben den Artikel, nach dem du das gemacht hast, bitte
<AnonymousES> dadrc: einen augenblick bitte
<AnonymousES> dadrc: das wäre der artikel: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Thunderbird/Lightning aber ich sehe schon meinen fehler: "Integration in GNOME-Shell", ich bin davon ausgegangen dass das das gnome-panel ist
<kubine> Title: Lightning › Thunderbird › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<AnonymousES> dadrc: sorry
<PrinceMotumbo> 5
<AnonymousES> ich sitz schon :-(
<benni> Hat das Update von heute bei euch auch das Flashplugin im Firefox zerschossen?
<koegs> benni: wurde der flashplugin-installer mit aktualisiert?
<dadrc> Wurde er. Nein, hat es nicht.
<benni> hm. komisch. ich probiers mal mit adobe-flashplugin
<dadrc> Jo, das benutze ich auch, und es funktioniert gut
<benni> ja, damit gehts jetzt auch. sogar ohne firefox-neustart erstaunlicherweise
<benni> ah, ne youtube tut doch erst nach neustart
<benni> äh, mein firefox hatte auf einmal einen prox in ungarn eingeschaltet... hat das problem noch jemand? da war doch jetzt nicht etwa ein Trojaner im morgendlichen Update? Oder hat jemand ne andere Erklärung?
<k1l_> benni: kommt drauf an welche addons du nutzt. welches ubuntu, welche sonstigen proxy settings etc.
<koegs> also hier hat auf keinem der rechner der firefox eigenständig einen proxy aktiviert :)
<k1l_> koegs: hier auch nicht. ist auch eher unwarscheinlich
<benni> ja, hab den übeltäter gefunden
<benni> stealth plugin
<benni> muss ich wohl mal im tran aktiviert haben
<k1l_> ja, aus "sicherheitsgründen" über irgendwelche osteuropäische server zu gehen ist irgendwie nicht so sinn der sache
<AndroUser> aHoi ist jemamd da ich brauche hilfe bei de installation
<dadrc> Einfach dein Problem beschreiben, wenn jemand was dazu weiß, wird er das schon sagen
<userrr> Xubuntu neben windoof installieren, nach der installation kein Grub und kein xubuntu vorhanden. Ich habe 2Festplatten (500gb) (360gb) in jeweil 2 geteilt. Dann hab ich xubuntu auf eine der gesplitteten installiert jedoch als mein rechner wie geohnt win startete waren noch alle 4 festplatten zu sehen mit dem vollen speicher was ist schief gelaufen ?
<jokrebel> userrr: Wohin hast Du denn GRUB installieren lassen?
<Jasosiset> Okay Problem mit Grub besietigt, einfach neu installiert
<Jasosiset> Noch ein Proble, Skype isntallier gestartet usernamen und Passwort eingegeben, auf anmelden geklickt. Jedoch dreht sich das lade zeichen die ganze zeit aber er meldet sich nicht an. Was ist da los ?
<jokrebel> Jasosiset: Ich vermute, Du warst grad vorhin unter anderem Nick schonmal da. So ein Nick-Wechsel führt nur zu Verwirrungen.
<jokrebel> Jasosiset: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Skype kennst Du?
<kubine> Title: Skype › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Jasosiset> ahoutr
<jokrebel> What?
<Jasosiset> Ich habe shcon gegoogelt und alles gemacht was sie meinten, jedoch hat es nicht funktoniert
<Jasosiset> http://wiki.linuxgaming.de/index.php/ATI_Treiber_Installation_%28Ubuntu%29
<kubine> Title: ATI Treiber Installation (Ubuntu) – Spielen-unter-Linux Wiki (at wiki.linuxgaming.de)
<jokrebel> Jasosiset: Und wir sollen jetzt raten was Du bei Google gefunden hast und was nicht? Und  _wer_ (Sie) hat _was_ gemeint und hat weshalb (Fehlermeldung) nicht geholfen?
<Jasosiset> Ja leider hab ich die links nicht mehr wei ldas war noch unter ubuntu, aber hier ist es sicherlich genau so bin ich mir sicher
<jokrebel> Jasosiset: Und was genau hat ein Grafiktreiber mit dem Skypeproblem zu tun?
<ring1> Jasosiset, so kann dir keiner helfen, sorry
<Jasosiset> Das war ausversehen mit dem treiber link *
<jokrebel> Jasosiset: "noch unter ubuntu" bedeutet dass Du jetzt _was_ nutzt?
<Jasosiset> jetzt benutze ich xubuntu/ubuntu
<Jasosiset> Ist ja iegentlich nur die oberfläsche die sich ändert
<jokrebel> Jasosiset: Ahja - und hast Du nun ein Problem mit der Grafikkarte/-treiber oder mit Skype? Und liefer bitte auch endlich mal entsprechende Fehlermeldungen ggf. in einem Pastebin-Service.
<jokrebel> !paste > Jasosiset
<kubine> Jasosiset: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<Jasosiset> es kommen keine fehlermeldungen
<Jasosiset> :(
<Jasosiset> Also skype meldet mich nicht an es dreht jahrelang
<Jasosiset> und grafiktreiber, also wenn ich das game "the manaworld" starte ist es nur schwarz nichts zu sheen
<jokrebel> Jasosiset: Brich es ab und starte es mal aus dem Terminal heraus.
<koegs> Jasosiset: starte skype mal übers Terminal und gucke ob dort Fehlermeldungen auftauchen
<koegs> vorher einfach mal im Heimatverzeichnis den Ordner ".Skype" löschen
<Jasosiset> Jetzt ist noch kein Skype installiert
<jokrebel> Jasosiset: Eins nach dem anderen - diese 2 Probleme hängen höchstwarscheinlich nicht zusammen. Du bringst nur zusätzliche Verwirrung rein.
<Jasosiset> Verzeiheung <.<
<koegs> omg, Jasosiset, wie sollen wir dir da helfen -.-
<Jasosiset> Okay laos erstmal skype
<Jasosiset> erst*
<Jasosiset> Ich starte eben neu freunde
<jokrebel> Jasosiset: Und woher weißt Du dann, dass es nicht funktionieren wird. *seufz*
<home> Hallo Leute
<home> kann mir einer zufällig helfen?
<Jasoisiset> okay leute
<Jasoisiset> Also ich installiere jetzt Skype
<k1l> !wf > home 
<kubine> home: Um möglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte Folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht? Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so? Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversion wird verwendet? Gibt es Fehlermeldungen? Wenn ja, bitte nopasten, z.B. auf http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<home> Ich habe kein Fehler, eigentlich bin ich grade frisch von Win auf Ubuntu umgestiegen
<Jasoisiset> Ich ja auch :(
<Jasoisiset> ICh hatte vorher auch nie fehler aber da benutze ich immer 64bit*
<Jasoisiset> Und nun 32
<k1l> home: und wo ist dann dein problem? :)
<home> wollte fragen ob jemand mir ein Buch oder ähnliches empfiehlt wie hier alles funktioniert und ob ich jetzt Sachen installieren muss, die für Linux ist 
<k1l> !einsteiger > home 
<kubine> home: Informationen zu Einsteiger finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Einsteiger
<Jasoisiset> Skype wurde erfolgreich installiert. Ich starte es nun
<Jasoisiset> Username/Passwort eingegeben und Anmelden drücken
<k1l> home: am einfachsten fängst du mal mit benutzen an. dort wo du fragen hast schaust du erstmal im wiki.ubuntuusers.de nach. wenn das nicht reicht fragst du einfach hier oder im forum nach.
<home> und wenn ich z.b. (cern) Root installieren will, muss ich dann die Linux Version nehmen?
<k1l> home: das wiki ist sehr umfangreich. als tipp noch: schau dir an, wie man programme aus dem paketsystem installiert. das ist dringend dem runterladen von internetsiten vorzuziehen
<k1l> cern root?
<Jasoisiset> Das wars, da steht jetzt Anmelden... und dadrüber dreht sich dieser Kreis. Weiter geht er nicht. So wie vorher auf ubuntu/gnome 3 auch :(
<home> ja genau das mit den Paketen habe ich verstanden, aber ich muss die neue Version von Root manuell installieren
<k1l> Jasoisiset: starte skype mal im terminal und guck auf die ausgabe
<ring2> home, hat man dir schon http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Einsteiger empfohlen?
<kubine> Title: Einsteiger › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l> Jasoisiset: vlt ports geblockt. oder nen proxy dazwischen? das sieht eher so aus als wenn die verbindung nicht klappt
<Jasoisiset> Er gibt nichts wieder im Terminal, unter Windoiws funktoniert es ganz normal. Im router habe ich nur dn port 22-24 frei gegeben
<Jasoisiset> Sonst nichts verändert
<k1l> !root > home daran würde ich mich halten
<Jasoisiset> Vorher hatte es aber auch nicht funktoniert, als ich die ports noch nicht freigegeben habe
<kubine> home daran würde ich mich halten: Informationen zu ROOT finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ROOT
<home> ja vielen Dank ist richtig informativ aufgebaut die seite
<home> @kubine ok
<Jasoisiset> Jemand eine Ahnung ?
<k1l> Jasoisiset: wie gesagt glaube ich das das eher an der verbindung liegt. das würde ich mal prüfen
<jokrebel> Jasoisiset: Skype hat meines Wissens aber nichts mit den Ports 22-24 am Hut.
<Jasoisiset> hmm schade ich suche das Problem später noch mal zu beheben.
<Jasoisiset> Dann eine andere Frage zwichen durch
<Jasoisiset> Youtube
<Jasoisiset> Wenn ich auf ein belibiges Video drücke hängt sich mein Firefox auf, was hat es damit zu tun ?
<k1l> ich würde die schuld kategorisch erstmal auf flash schieben
<Jasoisiset> Und was kann ich dagegen unternehmen ?=
<k1l> Jasoisiset: gucken ob flash richtig installiert ist z.b.
<k1l> !flash > Jasoisiset 
<k1l> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Adobe_Flash
<kubine> Title: Adobe Flash › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Jasoisiset>   linux-headers-3.2.0-29-generic linux-headers-3.2.0-29
<Jasoisiset> Verwenden Sie »apt-get autoremove«, um sie zu entfernen.
<Jasoisiset> 0 aktualisiert, 0 neu installiert, 0 zu entfernen und 0 nicht aktualisiert.
<koegs> !nopaste > Jasoisiset 
<kubine> Jasoisiset: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<koegs> und ausserdem einfach nur fehlermeldungen dahinschmeissen ist nicht die nette art, was sollen wir damit?
<Jasoisiset> Verzeihung, aber es kommt ja nicht mehr  Oo
<koegs> vielleicht mal ein bisschen kontext geben, wann die meldung kommt...
<Jasoisiset> Es kommt ja keine meldung
<Jasoisiset> Ich starte ein Video und firefox hängt sich auf gibt keine rückjmeldung
<koegs> ich meinte das hier... -.- [17:18:05] < Jasoisiset>   linux-headers-3.2.0-29-generic linux-headers-3.2.0-29 
<koegs> kannst du dich bitte mal auf eine sache konzentrieren?
<Jasoisiset> Achso verzeihung das sollte eigentlich in google rein
<Jasoisiset> hatte wohl das falsche fenster offen
<Jasoisiset> Also dazu weiß auch niemand hier eine Antwort :( ?
<koegs> wozu denn jetzt...
<Jasoisiset> Zum youtube video anschauen problem
<Jasoisiset> :) 
<bunyip> schaue mal in dein home, ob da ein error vom java liegt, ich kenne nur probleme mit java, ansonsten rennt flash wie immer super, gestern nach dem update extra getestet.
<Jasoisiset> Stimmt java hab ich gar nicht installiert
<bunyip> dann kann es auch nicht stören :)
<Jasoisiset> meinst du das liegt an java ?
<bunyip> ich nutze icedtea, gestern hatte aber schon mal einer probleme und das java von oracle
<jokrebel> Jasoisiset: Bist Du denn der ersten Vermutung (von k1l) schon nachgegangen, dass es an Flash liegen könnte?
<Jasoisiset> Flash ist in ordnung 
<jokrebel> Jasoisiset: Und das hast Du wie überprüft?
<Jasoisiset> im center
<jokrebel> Jasoisiset: Und welche Version nutzt Du? 
<Jasoisiset> Die standard die bei firefox dabei war
<jokrebel> Wenn Du den gepasteten Link http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Adobe_Flash gelesen hättest wär die auch die Adobe-Testseite http://www.adobe.com/de/software/flash/about/ untergekommen. Dort wird Dir unter anderem auch die installierte Version angezeigt. " Die standard die bei firefox dabei war" sagt, da wir noch nicht mal genau wissen welche Ubuntuversion Du hast erstmal _gar_nichts_ aus. Ein bisschen Mitarbeit bei DEINEM Problem wäre ganz allgemein 
<jokrebel> wünschenswert.
<kubine> Title: Adobe Flash › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Jasoisiset> 12.04 32bit
<jokrebel> Jasoisiset: Woraus man trotzdem nicht schließen kann welche Flash-Version Du installiert hast *seufz*
<Jasoisiset> about:plugins
<Jasoisiset>     Datei: libflashplayer.so
<Jasoisiset>     Version: 
<Jasoisiset>     Shockwave Flash 11.2 r202
<Jasoisiset> MIME-Typ 	Beschreibung 	Endungen
<Jasoisiset> application/x-shockwave-flash 	Shockwave Flash 	swf
<Jasoisiset> application/futuresplash 	FutureSplash Player
<jokrebel> !nopaste > Jasoisiset Wurde bereits erwähnt!
<kubine> Jasoisiset Wurde bereits erwähnt!: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<bunyip> Jasoisiset: http://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/
<kubine> Title: Adobe - Flash Player (at www.adobe.com)
<Jasoisiset> http://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/ ist installiert
<kubine> Title: Adobe - Flash Player (at www.adobe.com)
<jokrebel> Jasoisiset: Das ist die Testseite! Geht die? Was wird dort für Version gemeldet? *doppelseufz*
<Jasoisiset> you have version 11,2,202,243installed
<jokrebel> …und die erste Frage des letzten Satzes…
<Jasoisiset> Die seite geht, und welche version dort gemeldet wird hab ich doch geschrieben ?
<jokrebel> Jasoisiset: Ja. Aber halt _nur_ welche Version (2ter Teil der Frage)
<Jasoisiset> 11.2
<jokrebel> Jasoisiset: OK - das sollte aber passen. Was genau klappt damit nicht?
<Jasoisiset> Wenn ich jetzt auf www.youtube.com gehe und ie nbelibiges video drücke, ladet er die neue seite. Dann kommt wie gewohnt in der mitt vom video dieser ladekreis. dann geht der weg und Firefox gibt keine rückmeldung. spricht ich drücke oben rehcts auf X bis er slebst sagt keine rückmeldung wollen sie erzwingen zu shcliessen
<jokrebel> Jasoisiset: "Beliebig" ist mir etwas zu allgemein; oder hast Du alle gefühlt 1Mio Videos probiert?
<Jasoisiset> Es ist vollkommen egal welches Video ich nehme, das pasiert bei jedem
<Jasoisiset> :(
<koegs> und der ganze Firefox friert dann ein?
<Jasoisiset> Sure
<Jasoisiset> >.<
<jokrebel> Jasoisiset: OK, wie Du meinst… Aber auch hier gilt: Wenn mal was nicht klappt und keine brauchbare Fehlermeldung kommt probier das ganze aus dem Terminal. Also: Terminal auf - firefox eintippen - ENTER - Fehler provozieren und schauen.
<Jasoisiset> Wenn ich firefox eingebe, startet er normal firefox aber im terminal ist dann wie normal $
<Jasoisiset> also er verfolgt nicht mit was ich mache
<jokrebel> Jasoisiset: Wenn firefox läuft provozierst Du den Fehler und schaust wieder im Terminal - und drückst NICHT schließen schon nach wenigen Sekunden, bitte.
<Jasoisiset> Ja ist eingefrohren
<Jasoisiset> aber im terminal steht jetzt zwar firefox aber dahinter kommt nichts
<Jasoisiset> so
<Jasoisiset> mal was anderes
<Jasoisiset> Also ich hab ja jetzt die ganze zeit gewartet
<Jasoisiset> und nun ist es nicht mehr eingefrohren
<Jasoisiset> jedoch ist adobe flash abgestürzt
<koegs> Jasoisiset: wie hattest du flash installiert?
<Jasoisiset> Über den center
<Jasoisiset> Software center
<k1l> das ist nicht eindeutig. hast du was runtergeladen oder aus den ubuntu-quellen
<jokrebel> Jasoisiset: Und was kam im Terminal?
<Jasoisiset> Ja ich glaube die deb
<Jasoisiset> Nichts im terminal läuft firefox immer noch normal
<k1l> Jasoisiset: also hast du dich nicht an das wiki gehalten
<Jasoisiset> Ich denk nicht
<k1l> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Adobe_Flash    da steht zuerst die installation per ubuntu paket: "flashplugin-installer"
<kubine> Title: Adobe Flash › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l> Jasoisiset: wenn du eh machst was du willst brauchst doch nicht vorher hier nach dem besten weg fragen :)
<Jasoisiset> Der einfachste und beste weg ist Software center
<Jasoisiset> Das habe ich ja getan
<Jasoisiset> Auf dieser Seite war ich shocn, das habe ich auch shocn gemacht
<Jasoisiset> K1l bevor ich hier hin kam hab ich gegoogelt
<k1l> Jasoisiset: sry, aber man dir so nicht helfen.
<Jasoisiset> Dann muss ich wohl auf youtube verzichten unter ubuntu
<koegs> Jasoisiset: hast du jetzt etwa selber ein deb-file runtergeladen und installiert oder "flashplugin-installer" über das software-center installiert?
<jokrebel> Jasoisiset: Mit mal was koplett durchlesen hast Du nicht, oder?
<k1l> "software-center" ist wie eben gesagt nicht eindeutig. da kannst du fremdpakete mit installieren order pakete von ubunut selber.
<k1l> Jasoisiset: nur wenn du immer wieder sagst "software-center"  dann weiß keiner was du gemacht hast. also details würden helfen
<Jasoisiset> Die anleitung auf ubuntuusers hatte ich auch shcon verruscht
<jokrebel> Jasoisiset: Welche davon? Da stehen verschiedene…
<Jasoisiset> flashplugin-installer
<Jasoisiset> und wei ldas auch nicht ging danach mit adobe flashpolugin
<jokrebel> Jasoisiset: Und weiter unten http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Adobe_Flash#Kontrolle-nach-der-Installation hast Du auch schon durch? *dreifachseufz*
<kubine> Title: Adobe Flash › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Jasoisiset> ja hab ich
<koegs> ich weiss, dass ist jetzt ein bisschen weit hergeholt, aber bei so einem schwierigen fall empfehle ich dieses Tool: https://addons.mozilla.org/de/firefox/addon/flash-aid/
<Jasoisiset> im about steht auch das ich 11.2 hab
<kubine> Title: Flash-Aid :: Add-ons für Firefox (at addons.mozilla.org)
<Jasoisiset> hmm
<Jasoisiset> Meine englisch kenntnisse sind nicht so gut
<Jasoisiset> git clone --recursive git://github.com/themanaworld/tmwa-server-data.git eathena-data
<Jasoisiset> fail, sollte hier nicht rein
<Jasoisiset> Wie entferne ich den jetzt mit dem addon die confs ?
<Jasoisiset> Oder verstehe ich das addon Flash-Aid falsch,
 * jokrebel kennt das nicht und kann da deshalb auch nicht dazu sagen, außer, dass es hier auch ohne Funktioniert.
<Jasoisiset> hmm
<Jasoisiset> Okay ihr lieben, ich danke euch allen trozdem. Lassen wir das Thema Adobe-Flash funktoniert nicht sein. Aber ich bedanke mich wirklich für eure Zeit ^
<hao> Hallo weiß einer wo ich den Bash finde
<hao> ich wollte ein Befehl hinzufügen aber der ist nicht an seinem Platz.
<hao> Google sagt, dass es sich im Home Ordner befindet aber dort ist nichts
<jokrebel> hao: Meinst Du http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Bash vielleicht?
<kubine> Title: Bash › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> hao: Oder werde bitte genauer, was Du _eigentlich_ erreichen willst.
<hao> genau das
<hao> aber wo befindet sich die datei wollte da befehle einfügen
<hao> "...in der Datei ~/.bashrc" <-- dorthin
<jokrebel> hao: Ja genau und die ist tatsächlich im Home-Verzeichnis, aber halt "hidden" (weil mit Punkt am anfang.
<jokrebel> hao: Und auch dafür gibts eine Wiki-Seite http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Bash/bashrc …wie man im ersten Link finden könnte.
<kubine> Title: bashrc › Bash › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dadrc> (Strg+H drücken hilft)
<Jasoisiset> Kann man unter ubuntu z.b mit virtual box seinen zwieten betriebsystem starten "windows"
<Minipluto> Eine WLAN-Karte sollte von lspci ja immer angezeigt werden, auch wenn es Treiberprobleme gibt oder?
<bekks> Ja.
<bekks> Wenn es eine PCI Karte ist.
<Minipluto> bekks: danke, wollte nur sicher gehen. Dann ist was an der Hardware weil gestern hat er sie noch angezeigt *G*
<I-Punkt> @Jasoisiset ja mit virtualbox
<I-Punkt> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/virtualbox
<kubine> Title: VirtualBox › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<I-Punkt> vorausgesetzt, es ist bereits virtualisiert. Ansonsten hilft das hier. Sein Dualboot-Windows virtualisieren http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dualboot-Windows_virtualisieren
<kubine> Title: Dualboot-Windows virtualisieren › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Jasoisiset> Ich will meine schon installiertes windows unter ubuntu starten, das solle funktonieren ja ?
<I-Punkt> wird es im Bootmanager angezeigt? Fragst du im Voraus oder ist Ubuntu bereits installiert?
<Jasoisiset> Ich bin gerade über ubuntu drinne, ich habe zwei betriebsysteme, also am anfang kann ich per Grub auswählen. Und meine Frage ist es ob ich jetzt unter ubuntu mein windows auch starten kann, ode ob ich mit virtual box ein neues windows installieren muss. 
<bekks> Jasoisiset: Diese Frage hat man Dir doch schon beantwortet.
<I-Punkt> du kannst nur ein Betriebssystem starten. Wenn du im laufenden Ubuntu zugriff auf dein Windowssystem als lauffähiges System brauchst, musst du es virtualisieren. siehe link
<Jasoisiset> ohweier
<Jasoisiset> Wie kann ich ubuntu komplett löschen ?
<jokrebel> I-Punkt: …wenn das mal gutgeht.
<Jasoisiset> Das nur mein windows wieder alle Festplatten benutzt ?
<Minipluto> super, PCI-Platz der WLAN-Karte gewechselt und nun geht wieder alles … :D als ich vor einigen Monaten 12.04 installiert hatte, wollte Ubuntu gar nicht booten mit der Karte in dem Steckplatz, mit dem es nun funktioniert. 
<bekks> In dem Du dein Windows startest, und dann dein Ubuntu löscht - und dann mit der Windows CD den Bootloader von Windows reparierst.
<I-Punkt> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dualboot sowie http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dualboot-Windows_virtualisieren werden dir alle Fragen beantworten. Ein bisschen Eigeninitiatieve ist auch notwendig
<kubine> Title: Dualboot › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Jasoisiset> bekks geht das nur so ?
<bekks> Jasoisiset: Ja.
<Jasoisiset> >.<
<Jasoisiset> ich wünsch euch was und danke noch mals für alles
<I-Punkt> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Ubuntu_entfernen
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu entfernen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> I-Punkt: Er/Sie schaffte schon Skype und Flash nicht zum laufen zu bringen wegen mangelnder Geduld und Lesebereitschaft…
<bekks> I-Punkt: Ja, eine CD braucht man in jedem Fall. :)
<I-Punkt> jokrebel: thx,war wohl nicht lange genug da, ;-)
<Jasoisiset> Reparaturkonsole benutzen, um den Linux-Bootmanager zu entfernen 
<Jasoisiset> kk bis dnan danke man
<I-Punkt> lol
<bekks> Tjaha... dass man dazu die CD braucht, hat er überlesen. :P
<Minipluto> so nun brauch ich nur noch neue Ideen für mein Flash-Problem (abgesehen von der Existenz von Flash als solches). Und zwar ist das ein Athlon-XP mit ATI Radeon 9500 Pro, Ubuntu 12.04 und im Firefox stürzt das Flash-Plugin immer sofort ab. Man sieht auf http://www.adobe.com/de/software/flash/about/ ganz kurz einen grauen Rahmen auftauchen, dort wo die Flash-Version bestätigt wird) und dann ist er wieder weg und es ist so, als sei kein ...
<kubine> Title: Adobe - Flash Player (at www.adobe.com)
<Minipluto> ... Flash installiert. Das ist mit dem Flash Player 11.2.202.243, mit dem .235 auch. Mit dem 11.2.102.0 funktioniert es. Ich würde natürlich schon gerne vermeiden, den alten benutzen zu müssen.
<Minipluto> und diese ganzen Standard-Methoden mit Paketverwaltung neu installieren bringen natürlich nichts
<Minipluto> *Flash aus der Paketverwaltung neu installieren
<Minipluto> Derzeit habe ich es so, dass ich die libflashplayer.so von adobe runterlade und nach ~/.mozilla entpacke und dann verlinke ich diese von ~/.mozilla/plugins/ aus. Das hat sich bei meinem Notebook gut bewährt und man kann beim „Debuggen“ mal eben wechseln.
<k1l> Minipluto: also im 12.10 hab ich hier im firefox 16 den 11.2.202.243 und bei mir geht es. wenn es nur an der version liegt hilft vlt aussitzen bis zur 12.10?
<k1l> über die 12.04 und die versionen kann ich jetzt nichts sagen
<Minipluto> k1l: also ich werds dann mal mit einer LiveCD an dem Rechner probieren aber weil das der von meinem Vater ist, lasse ich da immer nur die LTS drauf laufen. Aber ist auch nicht das erste mal, dass mich ein Problem doch zu einer nicht-LTS treibt an dieser Mühle *g*
<jokrebel> Wie glaub vorhin schon erwähnt tut hier unter 12.04 die Version 11,2,202,243 einwandfrei.
<Minipluto> immer nur = am liebsten nur
<Minipluto> jokrebel: ich vermute mal, wenn das Problem häufiger auftreten würde, würde ich dazu auch etwas mehr finden als immer nur die gleichen Standardlösungen 
<Minipluto> hmm vielleicht mal mit chromium probieren?
<Minipluto> oder ist der nur bei Chrome mit integriert?
<jokrebel> Minipluto: Nutze zwar hauptsächlich Chromium, habe aber auch mit vielen Seiten Firefox ohne Fehler getestet. Hast vielleicht ein "bestimmte" Seite die ich mit beidem mal veruschen könnte?
<bunyip> scheint ja wohl vermehrt auf alte 32bit gurken zu krachen. ich habe xubuntu 12.04lts und keine probleme.
<PBeck> hi
<bunyip> also 64bit und auch 11.2.202.243
<Minipluto> jokrebel: ja klar: http://www.adobe.com/de/software/flash/about/ Aber ich habe auch gerade gelesen, dass man bei Chromium auch den Flash-Player nachrüsten muss. Den integrierten, den Adobe auch noch weiter aktuell hält, gibts anscheinend wirklich nur im Chrome. Da sind die laut der verlinkten Seite auch schon bei Linux bei 11.4
<kubine> Title: Adobe - Flash Player (at www.adobe.com)
<jokrebel> <- hier _kein_ 64Bit (was ist das?)
<bunyip> jokrebel: aber aktueller rechner?
<jokrebel> bunyip: Was versteht Du unter "aktueller Rechner"? Ja - Mein Ubuntu 12.04.1 ist aktuell - Nein - der Rechner ist nicht der Neueste.
<Minipluto> da ist natürlich die Frage, ob das geringere Übel eine veraltete Flash-Version ist oder Google Chrome ;) Ich würde auch eine Alternative zu Flash nehmen aber mein Vater schaut sich im Netz immer das hochmoderne „Stadtfernsehen“ im Netz an und bisher konnte ich das mit nichts anderem als dem Flash Player von Adobe zum Laufen bringen, weil die da nicht nur das Video im Flash-Fenster haben, sondern auch die Auswahl der Clips.
<bunyip> hmm, naja einem athlon xp fehlen viele neue befehlssätze, hätte eventuell was ausmachen können.
<Minipluto> bunyip: scheint ein gutes Stichwort zusein. Ubuntu flash atlon xp gibt direkt vielversprechende Treffer 
<k1l> stimmt. flash hat ja zunehmend hardware unterstützung eingebaut. (siehe blaustich bug) aber genaues weiß ich da auch nicht
<Minipluto> „The plugin bundled with Google Chrome (libgcflashplugin.so) gives working Flash when imported in to Firefox.“ DAS kann ich mir kaum vorstellen und muss ich erst mal probieren.
<bunyip> ja, aber auch ssl 1,2,3 oder gar 4 und andere optionen, weiss man garnicht was so alles genutrzt wird.
<bunyip> und die hardwarebeschleunigung mal pauschal deaktivieren, gibt eh nur blaue Marsmännchen :)
<ppq> bunyip: an die gewöhnt man sich *duck*
<bunyip> hehe
<Minipluto> habe einen beitrag auf bugbase.adobe.com gefunden wo einer schreibt, er könne das Problem auf Systemen reproduzieren, deren Prozessor kein SSE2 unterstützt
<Minipluto> ah und dass die chrome Version nicht mit dem SSE2 Compiler flag kompiliert werden würde, da bin ich ja gespannt
<bunyip> ups da muss ich aus meinem ssl natürlich das sse machen *g*
<Minipluto> nu checke ich auch was du meinst *G*
<Minipluto> geht leider nicht (mehr) ;) mittlerweile bringt Chrome eine libpepflashplayer.so mit und sobald Firefox darauf zu greifen, fetzt er einem un die Ohren
<klausl> Hallo!
<klausl> Entschuldigung!
<Minipluto> da finden sich auch direkt einige Problemmeldungen von Chrome-Nutzern, bei denen die aktuelle Version auf alten Systemen direkt beim Startet abstürzen. Und dort lässt es sich auch aufs SSE2 zurück führen. Bis zur Rechner-Rente, muss also wohl ein altes Flash her halten :/
<klausl> Für meinen Auftritt gestern!
<klausl> Aber ihr habt die Frage falsch verstanden!
<klausl> Okay okay!
<klausl> Entschuldigung!
<jokrebel> klausl: Erstmal wären weniger Ausrufezeichen schon mal nicht schlecht…
<klausl> +jokrebel: Okay werde ich mir merken.
<ring2> klausl, keine queries bitte
<jokrebel> klausl: Und Quatschen ist nebenan in #ubuntu-de-offtopic … hier ist "knallharter" Support.
<klausl> +ring2:Okay.
<klausl> +jokrebel: Nein! Ich allgemein eine Frage zu ubuntu.
<klausl> +jokrebel: Diese steht niergends.
<k1l> klausl: welche frage?
<klausl> +k1l: Erkennt Ubunut UPnP?
<klausl> +k1l: Sorry! Ich meinte erkennt Ubuntu UPnP?
<k1l> klausl: erkennt denn windows ohne irgendwelche programme upnp? :)  oder suchst du eher ein programm welche unter ubuntu upnp kann? :)
<klausl> +k1l: Ja!
<k1l> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GUPnP_Tools?highlight=upnp  sowas?
<kubine> Title: GUPnP Tools › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l> ansonsten mal einfach nach upnp im wiki suchen. da findest du einiges
<klausl> +k1l: Warte mal!
<klausl> +k1l: Werde deinen Link mal schnell lesen!
<klausl> +k1l: Ne!
<jokrebel> klausl: Nochmal. Es gibt auch andere Satzzeichen als Rufezeichen.
<klausl> +jokrebel: Sorry. Nochmal.
<k1l> klausl: die suche würde dir sonst sowas hier bringen: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/uShare
<kubine> Title: uShare › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l> klausl: da ich nicht genau weiß was du suchst kannst du ja auch erstmal selber suchen
<klausl> +k1l: Window erkennt ja die Router von selbst.
<klausl> +k1l: Sobald UPnP in den Einstellungen aktiviert ist,
<k1l> klausl: was ist denn dein problem? liefer doch mal mehr infos
<k1l> !wf > klausl 
<kubine> klausl: Um möglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte Folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht? Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so? Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversion wird verwendet? Gibt es Fehlermeldungen? Wenn ja, bitte nopasten, z.B. auf http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<klausl> +k1l: Und  dann wird das Netzwerk in der Netzwerkumgeung angezeigt.
<klausl> kubine: erstens.
<k1l> klausl: meinst du, ob man andere windows rechner in der netzwerkumgebung findet?
<klausl> +kl1: Nein! Ober er den router erkennt!
<klausl> +kl1;  Wenn UPnP eingeschaltet ist,
<klausl> k1l: Also unter Windows XP.
<klausl> k1l: Dann erkennt er den UPnP Internetrouter von selbst.
<chris92> klausl: für was willst du denn den router erkennen? Zugreifen kannste doch auf den ganz einfach via Webbrowser. Oder hast du etwa einen Fileserver im Router?
<klausl_> Sorry.
<klausl_> War gerade im Reconnect.
<chris92> klausl_: hast meine frage noch mitbekommen?
<klausl_> chris92: Nein leider nicht.
<k1l> klausl: da ich nicht verstehe was du meinst oder willst: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/upnp-router-control
<kubine> Title: “upnp-router-control” package : Ubuntu (at launchpad.net)
<k1l> ja es unterstützt upnp
<chris92> klausl_: für was willst du denn den router erkennen? Zugreifen kannste doch auf den ganz einfach via Webbrowser. Oder hast du etwa einen Fileserver im Router
<klausl_> chris92: Mein Script wird nicht mehr von Ubuntu unterstützt.
<klausl_> chris92: Ich hatte früher eine exe Datei. Diese Datei war ein Script.
<chris92> klausl_: Geht das ausführlicher? Welches Skript für welches Programm, welches was machen soll?
<ring2> klausl_, wie kommst du von "router erkennen" auf "mein script wird nicht mehr unterstützt"?
<k1l> ich wette auf ein reconnect script vom jdonwloader :)
<chris92> k1l: war auch meine idee :)
<k1l> aber wenn er nicht mal sagt was sache ist, dann kann man echt schwer helfen
<klausl_> +kl1: Genau! Ein Router reconncet
<k1l> klausl_: warum sagst du das dann nicht?
<klausl_> +kl1: Von J Downloader.
<jokrebel> !jdownloader > klausl_ Mal wieder…
<kubine> klausl_ Mal wieder…: Informationen zu JDownloader finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/JDownloader
<klausl_> +k1: Als batch datei.
<klausl_> +k1: Aber diese wird nicht mehr unterstützt.
<chris92> klausl_: Kein Wunder. Ubuntu =/= Windows
<klausl_> chris92: Deshalb.
<chris92> klausl_: Verstehe ich das richtig, du suchst ein Reconnect-Script welches unter Ubuntu läuft? 
<klausl_> chris92: Der Mitarbeiter von J Downloader sagte ich soll mich umsehen nach UPnP.
<klausl_> chris92: Genau.
<Lufti_oO> hi ;)
<klausl_> Lufti oO: Hi!
<k1l> klausl_: mit dem eben besagten paket kann ubuntu upnp. 
<k1l> wie du das mit jdownloader aber machst musst du die jdownloader jungs fragen
<klausl_> +k1l: Aber so ging es?
<k1l> so ging was?
<klausl_> +k1l: Psst.
<klausl_> +kl1: Rede gerade mit J Downloader.
<koegs> klausl_: lol
<klausl_> +koegs: Lachst du mich gerade aus?
<k1l> klausl_: ich glaube du hast eine falsche auffassung von irc, ubuntu und jdownloader.
<klausl_> +k1: Wie meinst du das?
<ring2> klausl_, hier gibt es fertige skripte und auch eine upnp erläuterung: http://wiki.jdownloader.org/knowledge/wiki/glossary/reconnect
<kubine> Title: JDownloader.org - Offizielle Homepage (at wiki.jdownloader.org)
<k1l> dein auftreten ist sehr speziell.
<klausl_> +k1l: Ja. Für Fritzbox.
<TheInfinity> klausl_: Umm ... Du bist hier definitiv im falschen Channel. Du versuchst ein primär für Raubkopien zu nutzendes Programm ohne Interesse irgendwas durchzulesen und anderes Eigenengagement zu nutzen. Dabei spammst Du den Channel mit unsinnigen Sachen zu. Das kannst Du alles gerne machen, aber nicht hier.
<klausl_> +TheInfinity: Toll. Das kann man sich von so einem Mitarbeiter sagen lassen.
<TheInfinity> klausl_: Wir kriegen kein Geld, sind somit keine Angestellten von Ubuntu, sondern machen dies ehrenamtlich.
<Lufti_oO> hab von 11.10 auf 12.04 updaten wollen mithilfe des GUI-Tools bei der Aktualisierungsverwaltung. Beim Installieren der Pakete hab ich mich aus Versehen abgemeldet. Nach dem erneuten Login und start der Aktualisierungsverwaltung schlägt Ubuntu mir eine Teilweise Systemaktualisierung vor, bricht aber mit folgendem Fehler ab: An upgrade from 'precise' to 'oneiric' is not supported with this tool.
<Lufti_oO> Eine Idee? :/
<klausl_> Bitte schön
<klausl_> Dann sagen die wieder.
<klausl_> Erkundigen sie sich doch zu erst.
<chris92> klausl_: Dann erkundig dich bitte auch und lern bitte ganze Sätze zu schreiben und nicht 3 Zeilen für einen Satz zu verwenden :)
<k1l> klausl_: du gehst jetzt bitte erstmal auf der eben genannten jdownloader seite nachlesen, was upnp und was die router scripte sind
<klausl_> +k1l: Das weiß ich doch.
<k1l> klausl_: du fragst hier nach was wovon du selber gar keine ahnung hast. das macht das für uns sehr sehr schwer dir zu helfen, weil du selbst nicht weißt was sache ist
<TheInfinity> Lufti_oO: sudo aptitude update, sudo aptitude dist-upgrade, ... shell ausgabe in ein paste service
<k1l> klausl_: nein, du hast keine ahung. du konntest nichtmal auf meine rückfragen antworten
<klausl_> +k1l: Weil du meine Frage nicht verstehst.
<k1l> klausl_: lies dich da nochmal ein: http://wiki.jdownloader.org/knowledge/wiki/glossary/reconnect
<kubine> Title: JDownloader.org - Offizielle Homepage (at wiki.jdownloader.org)
<klausl_> Okay.
<klausl_> Dann lese ich es nochmals.
<k1l> klausl_: ansonsten habe ich dir das paket genannt was die upnp unterstützung von ubuntu beinhaltet.
<TheInfinity> Lufti_oO: ansonsten apt-get, ... aptitude ist so eine gewohnheit von mir ;)
<klausl_> +k1l: Andere sachen funktionieren nicht
<koegs> klausl_: und ich schmeiss als anregung noch was hinterher, dann solltest du alles haben um das Problem mit ein bisschen eigenarbeit zu lösen: http://blog.jbbr.net/2008/01/03/fritzbox-schneller-reconnect-unter-linux/
<kubine> Title: Fritz!Box Schneller Reconnect unter Linux | Blog.Jbbr.net (at blog.jbbr.net)
<Lufti_oO> TheInfinity, "paste service"?
<k1l> TheInfinity: Lufti_oO aptitude ist nicht mehr zu verwenden, da es mit dem multiarch system nicht zurecht kommt.
<TheInfinity> !nopaste > Lufti_oO
<kubine> Lufti_oO: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<klausl_> +koegs: Das war`s danke.
<klausl_> +koegs: Das war die Antwort.
<Lufti_oO> TheInfinity,  achso, dachte es gäbe einen schönen Befehl dafür, der das gleich mit der Community shared. Dat wär geil! ;)
<ring2> TheInfinity, aptitude ist auch filigraner ;)
<Lufti_oO> TheInfinity, Dann probier ich mal, danke!
<k1l> !pastebinit > Lufti_oO 
<kubine> Lufti_oO: Pastebinit ist ein Programm mit dem man Dateien pastebinit /zur/datei.txt und Ausgaben ls /etc|pastebinit direkt nopasten kann, wenn der Rechner ans Internet angebunden ist. Installieren kannst du es mit sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Lufti_oO> TheInfinity, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade >> pastebin.txt --> E: Unerfüllte Abhängigkeiten. Versuchen Sie, -f zu benutzen.
<Lufti_oO> darf ich -f'en?
<Fuchs> Du darfst. Frage an der Stelle: Fremdquellen aktiv? 
<Lufti_oO> Fuchs, hat das upgrade deaktiviert
<Fuchs> okay
<Fuchs> dann will ich TheInfinity nicht weiter reinreden
<davin> guten abend zusammen
<k1l> hi
<davin> kann mir hier jemand helfen.... ich habe mir vor ein paar wochen einen homeserver zusammen gebaut. verwendetes board ist Asus AT4NM10T-I Mainboard CPU ist Intel Atom D425
<davin> dort hatte ich probleme ubuntu server zu installieren.. leigt das an der cpu? wird diese nicht unterstüzt?
<ppq> davin: doch, wird sie, das sollte nicht das problem sein. wie äußerten sich denn die probleme bei der installation?
<davin> ethernet wurde nicht erkannt und die installation schlug fehl. ich wollte nochmal hier nachhören. es kann auch sein, dass das image irgendwie irgendwo kaputt war. 
<ppq> das lässt sich überprüfen
<davin> kann es sein, dass solche probleme häufiger auftreten wenn als installationsmedium einen usb stick verwendet?
<ring1> davin, das medium sollte egal sein
<ppq> da gibt es noch keine randomisierte kontrollierte studie zu ;)
<davin> das ist leider gottes immer wieder mein eindruck. mit einer cd hat die installation meistens einfach funktioniert. bei einem stick gab es hin und wieder probleme. 
<ring1> davin, ein abgleich der md5 summe sollte man nach download der iso allerdings schon durchführen
<davin> das ist eine gute idee. danke :)
<davin> BTW: welches dateisystem empfiehlt ihr bei einem RAID5 mit 4x 1TB Platten und einer 500GB platte fürs systems
<ppq> ext4 ist meistens eine gute wahl
<ppq> es sei denn, du möchtest mit windows darauf zugreifen
<davin> wir selten vorkommen :) nutze mac os x am desktop und nur linux auf dem server
<davin> wie sieht es mit zfs aus? finde die features sehr interessant
<jokrebel> davin: Ist das nicht immer noch Beta? (also nichts für Produktivsysteme)
<robehr79> Hallo, ich habe upgrade auf Ubuntu Precise  gemacht, jetzt ist es halb deutsch, halb englisch. Das ist verdammt ärgerlich - kann mir jemand helfen, dass das wieder ganz deutsch wird?
<ppq> davin: zfs geht unter ubuntu mit fuse-modul und nicht nativ, was sich auf die performance auswirkt
<jokrebel> robehr79: Schon in den Spracheinstellungen geschaut, ob vielleicht nicht alles installiert ist?
<k1l> davin: wenn man das fragt ist es meist besser es nicht zu nehmen
<ppq> jokrebel: das war btrfs
<k1l> :)
<ppq> robehr79: pack bitte mal die ausgabe des befehls 'locale' in einen pastebin
<robehr79> jokrebel: da ich ein upgrade gemacht habe und vorher alles da war, sollte auch jetzt nichts fehlen. in den Gnome-Spracheinstellungen scheint nichts zu fehlen. Reihenfolge: Österreichisch, Deutsch, Englisch.
<davin> ppp: ja btrfs hatte ich auch in betracht gezogen. das ding fugiert haupsächlich als file server, soll timemachine backups für zwei macs übernehmen
<robehr79> jokrebel: http://pastebin.com/2mhRvizC
<kubine> Title: robert@Fuchur:~$ locale LANG=de_AT.UTF-8 LANGUAGE=de_AT:de_DE:en LC_CTYPE="de - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<k1l> davin: wenn das backups beherbergen soll dann willst du da nicht auf performance setzen sondern auf stabilität
<jokrebel> robehr79: Betrifft das vielleicht nur KDE-Programme? Und - ja - mach mal was ppq schrieb.
<ppq> davin: btrfs würde ich auch nicht empfehlen, das ist noch nicht stabil. nimm einfach ext4
<robehr79> ähm, nein, ich arbeit hauptsächlich mit Gnome-Programmen, es betrifft sogar die gnome-panel-applets wie das Wetter-applet
<robehr79> kurze zwischenfrage: wo kann ich screenshots hochladen?
<k1l> robehr79: gnome-fallback?
<ppq> robehr79: imgur.com zb
<ppq> robehr79: language-pack-de und language-pack-gnome-de sind installiert? prüfbar mit 'apt-cache policy hier-der-paketname'
<jokrebel> robehr79: Bei http://www.pic-upload.de/ wär das zB. möglich
<kubine> Title: Kostenlos Bilder & Fotos hochladen - Pic-Upload.de (at www.pic-upload.de)
<robehr79> beide language packs sind installiert und auf der neuesten version
<davin> ext4 mit LVM und LUKS Verschlüsselung im RAID5
<ppq> robehr79: ok, merkwürdiges problem, ist mir auch mal untergekommen... leg bitte testweise mal einen neuen user an und sieh nach, ob da alles in ordnung ist
<ppq> davin: kann man machen, wenn man weiß wie man bei hdd-ausfällen zu reagieren hat - was leider die meisten, die sowas wollen, nicht wissen
<robehr79> http://imgur.com/MxolS
<kubine> Title: imgur: the simple image sharer (at imgur.com)
<ppq> robehr79: richtiges bild erwischt? ;)
<davin> ppq: in wie fern? 
<k1l> robehr79: das ist programm spezifisch
<robehr79> ppq: ja, das ist ein gnome-applet.
<Haraldo> robehr79: komische Bezeichnungen wie "Rhineland Palatina" und anderes habe ich aber auch. Das hat nichts mit Ubuntu zu tun.
<robehr79> naja, aber nicht "Himmel: Broken Clouds"
<Haraldo> Bei mir stand da auch ein wüster Kauderwelsch.
<k1l> k1l> robehr79: das ist programm spezifisch
<robehr79> vor dem upgrade stand da "Himmel: Bewölkt" oder so
<jokrebel> robehr79: Ist doch größtenteils Deutsch und das was English ist kommt relativ sicher von der Seite die die Daten liefert.
<k1l> robehr79: da es gnome2 nicht mehr gibt sieht das auch eher schlecht aus darauf zu warten dass das besser wird.
<jokrebel> robehr79: Da schon mal die Einstellungen geprüft?
<robehr79> ähm - der text kommt sich vom programm, nicht extern zur verfügung gestellt
<robehr79> naja, die sache ist die: das ist gnome3
<k1l> robehr79: ist das gnome-fallback?
<robehr79> ja
<robehr79> nein, classic
<k1l> ja ist das gleiche
<robehr79> ok, ja stimmt, das is das gleich
<jokrebel> robehr79: Also der Wetter-Indicator unter Unity ist komplett deutsch ;-)
<k1l> "aber das wird nicht mehr gebaut" also sieht es da auch eher schlecht aus mit updates, erst recht mit richtigen übersetzungen
<k1l> robehr79: also entweder selber hand anlegen oder abfinden
<robehr79> und das? http://imgur.com/dD73M
<kubine> Title: imgur: the simple image sharer (at imgur.com)
<robehr79> ich meine, das is glaub ich gpassword oder so, beim starten von synaptic in dem fall
<robehr79> na gut, dass ich den gnome weg tue, damit könnt ich leben - zwar sicher nicht mit Unity, da eher noch enlightenment oder so, aber das is ja ne andere geschichte
<k1l> hmm
<robehr79> oder ist das entsperren auch ein gnome-fallback-eigenes ding?
<jokrebel> robehr79: Also _das_ ist auch unter Unity in der Überschrift auf English - aufgefallen (oder gar gestört) ist/hat mir/mich das bisher allerdings nicht. Die ausführliche Beschreibung ist doch auch wieder deutsch…
<robehr79> naja, es muss ja nicht sein, war ja in Hardy Heron auch schön deutsch
<jokrebel> robehr79: Und wenn man Synaptic öffnet rechnet man doch sowieso mit der Aufforderung zur Passworteingabe. Wer liest dass denn überhaupt…
<robehr79> mich irritiert dieses mischmasch halt sehr - ich meine, nicht, dass ich nicht englisch kann (ich halte das Cambridge Advanced Exam), aber trotzdem...
<jokrebel> robehr79: Na dann such mal auf Launchpad ob es dazu einen Bugreport gibt und häng Dich mit dran; bzw. eröffne diesen ;-)
<robehr79> hmm ja sollt ich mal machen, da mir wirklich lauter solche sachen auffallen. vor allem auch diese total fehlerhafte übersetzung etwa von Gramps
<robehr79> noch ne andere frage: Ich habe ne tastatur mit so  Internet-tasten, so , wo etwa ein brief aufgemalt ist, die soll das mail-programm starten.
<robehr79> ähm - hat sie in Hardy Heron, tut sie in Precise nimmer
<robehr79> sie sollte evolution starten. irgendne idee?
<jokrebel> robehr79: Tastatureinstellungen / Tastaturkürzel (oder so ähnlich) vielleicht…
<jokrebel> Muss dann - Gute Nacht
<robehr79> äh schade, das is es nicht
<robehr79> da steht nur E-Mail: Mail. ja, aber der versucht, thunderbird zu starten - nicht installiert. hat sonst noch jemand ne idee?
<Lufti_oO> TheInfinity, k1l: Danke schön! Scheint alles zu funktionieren! ;)
<stevieh> super, jetzt hab ich den Rechner meiner Gattin auf Unity hochgezogen und Evolution ist mit 1024*768 nicht zu benutzen :-(
<fenris_kcf1> hy. hab hier jemanden mit einem notebook, wo noch 10.04 drauf ist. der network-manager spinnt: zeigt keine kabel-netzwerke an
<fenris_kcf1> kennt jemand das problem und evtl. eine Lösung?
<bekks> fenris_kcf1: Was steht in der /etc/network/interfaces ?
<bekks> !paste | fenris_kcf1 
<bekks> !paste > fenris_kcf1 
<kubine> fenris_kcf1: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<fenris_kcf1> was zum?
<fenris_kcf1> was heißt hier "nicht selbst geschrieben"?
<bekks> Es sind mehr als drei Zeilen - bitte benutze einen Pastebin.
<fenris_kcf1> ach du meinst die interfaces
<fenris_kcf1> bekks: http://pastebin.com/8qV2EUhE
<bekks> Deswegen fragte ich nach der Datei.
<kubine> Title: auto lo iface lo inet loopback auto eth0 iface eth0 inet dhcp - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<bekks>  :)
<fenris_kcf1> den "auto eth0"-teil hab ich hinzugefügt
<fenris_kcf1> bekks: kennst du das problem?
<bekks> Wieso hast du den hinzugefügt?
<fenris_kcf1> weil ich es ohne NM probieren wollte
<bekks> Dann nimm den wieder raus.
<bekks> Dann funktioniert auch der NM wieder.
<fenris_kcf1> nein
<fenris_kcf1> wo es draußen war ging es auch nicht
<bekks> Hast du nach der Änderung neugestartet?
<fenris_kcf1> ja
<fenris_kcf1> wie gesagt: die verbindungen werden gar nicht erst angezeigt durch den NM
<fenris_kcf1> sieht mir nach einem Bug aus
<fenris_kcf1> kann aber jetzt nicht updaten
<fenris_kcf1> kennst du das problem oder nicht?
<bekks> Solange ein Interface in der /etc/network/interfaces konfiguriert wird, ignoriert der NM dieses Interface.
<fenris_kcf1> ich kann den verkackten NM nicht mal richtig killen
<fenris_kcf1> wollte manuell verbinden, aber durch das stoppen des dienstes beendet er sich nicht
<fenris_kcf1> was er normalerweise tut
<fenris_kcf1> nur in ubuntu scheinbar nicht
<fenris_kcf1> wie kann ich den richtig beenden?
<bekks> kill -9
<ring2> fenris_kcf1, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/NetworkManager#etc-network-interfaces
<kubine> Title: NetworkManager › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<fenris_kcf1> hatte ich schon auf true
<fenris_kcf1> keine änderung
<fenris_kcf1> äh, auf false
<bekks> Auf "false" ignoriert der NM das Interface.
<fenris_kcf1> wie gesagt: beides probiert
<fenris_kcf1> also ihr sagt, es müsste true sein und in interfaces sollte eth0-zeugs drin stehen?
<fenris_kcf1> richtig?
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks> Es muss auch ohne Eintrag in der /etc/network/interfaces gehen, und dann muss der andere Eintrag auf false stehen.
<bekks> Oder mit Eintrag und auf true.
<ring2> so siehts aus
<stevieh> oh  mann, ich könnte kotzen. Jetzt haben die anscheinend ab 12.04 wieder nen Bug drin, der die letzen n releases draussen war.
<stevieh> mach ich nun nen downgrad oder wechsel ich von Evo zu Thunderbird...
<bekks> Oder sagst Du uns, wovon du redest? :)
<stevieh> bekks: der bug ist wohl ungelöst und bekannt: evolution geht bei 12.04 nicht mehr in XGA...
<bekks> stevieh: Was bedeutet "geht nicht mehr in XGA"?
<stevieh> bekks: dass das Fenster grösser als die Glotze ist, was es recht unbrauchbar macht.
<bekks> Ich kann mit dieser Beschreibung leider nichts anfangen.
<stevieh> bekks: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evolution/+bug/23810
<kubine> Title: Bug #23810 “Evolution is unusable in 1024x768” : Bugs : “evolution” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<stevieh> das war bei 9.10 schon mal so und bei 10.04 gefixt... zurück in die Zukunft...
<fenris_kcf> ich bekomm noch'ne Meise mit diesem Drecks-NM
<bekks> fenris_kcf1: Kannst Du bitte ein bisschen auf deine Sprache achten? Danke.
<fenris_kcf> gut: Mich düngt, ich werd' bald nicht mehr bei Sinnen sein, sollte dieser unappetitliche Network-Manager weiterhin einen solchen Unfug treiben
<ring2> fenris_kcf, du könntest auch mal wicd statt dem nm testen
<iCarly> Wer düngt wen?
<stevieh> *grin*
<fenris_kcf> ring2: ja, daran hab ich auch gedacht
<fenris_kcf> muss nur erstmal eine Netzwerk-Verbindung haben ^^
<fenris_kcf> notfalls muss ich das Paket anderweilig auf den Rechner bringen
<ring2> fenris_kcf, einen versuch wärs doch wert, bevor du eine düngervergiftung bekommst ;) http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Wicd
<kubine> Title: Wicd › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Klemi> Guten abend. ich such einen guten logfile visualizer das ich mein SERVER gut überwachen kann kennt einer was gutes?
<fenris_kcf> na ich werd wohl mein Smartphone als Access-Point nutzen um eine Netzwerk-Verbindung zu bekommen
<stevieh> Klemi: willst du Server nicht mit snmp überwachen?
<fenris_kcf> kubine-test: http://www.heise.de
<kubine> Title: IT-News, c't, iX, Technology Review, Telepolis | heise online (at www.heise.de)
<fenris_kcf> kubine-test: http://www.youjizz.com
<kubine> Title: Porn Tube, You Porn, Free Porn Movies, Porntube, Sex Tube, Pornotube, Porno Tube, Sextube, Mobile Porn (at www.youjizz.com)
<fenris_kcf> aha
<Klemi> stevieh: ist die software gut?
<stevieh> Klemi: das ist keine Software das ist ein Protokoll, die Software dazu heisst u.a. Nagios.
<Klemi> Sehe ich dort alles was ich brauche? ist sie FREEware?
<bekks> fenris_kcf: Lässt du sowas bitte.
<TheInfinity> fenris_kcf: bitte unterlasse so etwas sonst -> flugstunde. 
<fenris_kcf> ich hab den Bot nicht programmiert
<iCarly> Ha, darauf hab' ich gewartet...
<stevieh> Klemi: du willst google benutzen.
<fenris_kcf> wollte nur testen, was er so macht
<TheInfinity> fenris_kcf: du hast die seite verlinkt.
<fenris_kcf> oh ...
<fenris_kcf> ist die Seite böse?
<TheInfinity> fenris_kcf: sie gehört nicht in diesen channel.
<fenris_kcf> heise?
<Klemi> stevieh: ne die software ist nicht so was ich mir vorstelle kennst was anders gutes geht mir um die logs 
<stevieh> Klemi: NOPE
<k1l> Klemi: munin und co?
<bekks> snmp ist keine Software zur Logüberwachung sondern eine Software für Servermonitoring.
<Klemi> ich brauch nur logfile visualizer
<Klemi> brauch kein Servermonitoring
<k1l> achso
<bekks> Um welche Logs geht es Dir denn?
<Klemi> bekks: webserver ssh FTP fehlermeldungen
<bekks> Für webserver Logs kann man webalizer benutzen.
<Klemi> hacker versuch
<bekks> "hacker versuch" :D
<Klemi> :) xD
<bekks> Es wäre wirklich toll, wenn SOWAS in Logs stehen würde.
<bekks> Am schnellsten analysiert man solche Logs mit sed, awk, grep und/oder tr.
<Klemi> Webalizer auch für windows`mit GUI ?
<bekks> Watt?
<bekks> Nä.
<bekks> Vergiss Windows mal ganz schnell an der Stelle.
<Klemi> möchte von über all zugreifen können
<Klemi> auf die logs
<bekks> ssh
<bekks> Funktioniert von überall.
<aanti_> tt
<stevieh> schade, ich hätte Klemi noch gerne über die Strasse geholfen, meine gute Tat für heute.
<mpathy> Hi
<mpathy> Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit erhöhtem Akkuverbrauch bei Laptops unter 12.10 gemacht?
<bekks> Das kann man Dir ggf. in #ubuntu-de+1 beantworten.
<veryhappy> hi leute, ich habe auf ubuntu einen vdr aufgesetzt, damit ich von dort aus auf allen rechnern fernschauen kann, aber wenn ich zum test dort das fenster versuche zu öffnen, öffnet es sich kurz und schließt sich gleich wieder, was könnte ich vergessen haben?
#ubuntu-de 2012-10-11
<bunyip> cool, das liegt eindeutig am firefox 16 und nicht am flash, ich hatte eben überhaupt kein flash angeschaut und trotzdem zeigt ps mir:6457 ?        Sl     2:37 /usr/lib/firefox/plugin-container /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashp 
<bunyip> firefox war plötzlich in unter 0,1sec vom Bildschirm verschwunden :) So was habe ich mit firefox noch nie erlebt.
<kastrophan> Morgen ! Sagt mal ich hab ne Frage bzgl Ubuntu Nutzerrechte (ist eher *nix allgemein): Habe derzeit eine Anwendung auf einem Apache laufen (owncloud), der ich dateien aus meinem Filesystem freigeben will. Ist es unsicher, wenn ich den Dateien "www-data" ownership gebe und dann nur einen symlink setze ?
<kastrophan> hab versucht es als samba share einzubinden, was scheitert, daher der neue lösungsansatz. Kommt dann jeder, der an meinen Webserver kommt, auch an meine privaten daten ?
<Quacero> gute frage, läuft der ganze spass auf einen virtuellen Rechner? Ich würde evtl so es erstmal versuchen, da nichts passieren kann. Ansonsten kann man diese Frage leider nicht beantworten, da keiner weiss wie sehr sicher du dein Indianer usw. gemacht hast.
<kastrophan> läuft nativ auf meiner maschine. den apache habe ich nach bestem wissen und gewissen konfiguriert, ich bin darin allerdings kein experte, ich gehe davon aus, dass das noch besser geht :)
<Minipluto> kastrophan: meiner Meinung nach ist für die Freigabe von Daten über apache eher ~/public_html/ gedacht, mit mod_userdir.
<Minipluto> und wenn einem dann die URL-Auflösung nicht passt, passt man das mit mod_rewrite an
<kastrophan> minipluto: Das problem ist, dass ich unterschiedliche Verzeichnisse habe (Bilder_Privat, Bilder_Öffentlich, Musik, ...) die ich unterschiedlichen Nutzern freigeben möchte (unter anderem meiner Freundin die das ganze nur mit webinterface o.ä. nutzen wird)
<kastrophan> kann ich das damit erreichen ?
<kastrophan> dann müsste ich also pro zugriffsperson einen systemuser einrichten mit einem Home aber ohne login-shell ?
<PrinceMotumbo> kastrophan: mit htaccess dateien und einer Nutzerverwaltung in einer db wie mysql geht sowas ganz gut
<kastrophan> gibt es docs dazu ? Gerade der NUtzerverwaltungs-DB Layer ist für mich komplett neu
<kastrophan> hab was (http://bignosebird.com/notebook/mysqlauth.shtml) danke
<kubine> Title: Using mysql for user authentication with the apache server (mod_auth_mysql) (at bignosebird.com)
<Minipluto> kastrophan: für den Zweck hört sich für mich aber apache wie von hinten durch die Brust ins Auge an. Wieso dann nicht einfach die Ordner über Samba freigeben und mehrere Samba-Benutzer anlegen, für die du über die smb.conf die Rechte auf die Ordner verteilen kannst. Dann kannst du auch die Ordner dirrekt freigeben, ohne dass du symlinks oder Daten hin und her kopieren musst.
<PrinceMotumbo> kastrophan: das is echt gemuetlich, weil man sich keine systemuser anlegen muss. Die Querys an die Datenbank lassen sich so anpassen, so dass man auch zeitlich begrente Zugänge usw umsetzen kann
<kastrophan> das habe ich momentan auch so. Für mich funzt das super, ich habe mir einen VPN zugang zu dem server aufgebaut damit ich darauf zugreifen kann. Es sollen aber auch (computerferne :) ) Menschen darauf zugreifen können und den Sambashare ins Netz stellen ist nicht drin
<kastrophan> PrinceMotumbo: Ich schaue mir das mal an, das klingt interessant, aber sieht im setup nicht ganz einfach aus
<PrinceMotumbo> ach wo, das is nich so schwer
<kastrophan> dort kann ich dann auch freigegebene Verzeichnisse konfigurieren ?
<PrinceMotumbo> kastrophan: du legst dann in das verzeichnis eine .htaccess Datei in der du den Zugriff konfigurierst
<kastrophan> ah ok
<mus4> Hallo, seit neuestem sieht man bei mir den MausCursor nur noch über Texteingabestellen von Programmen und im Opera Browser. Überall anders ist er verschwunden. Woran kann das liegen?
<benni> mus4 was sagt den X11?
<benni> vielleicht kann er das bitmap nich mehr lesen oder so
<mus4> benni, wo sehe ich denn was x11 sagt
<benni> mus4:  ~/.xsession-errors
<mus4> da steht ziemlich viel drin
<mus4> ^
<benni> dann packs mal nach paste.ubuntuusers.de
<stevieh> benutzen hier noch einige Leute evolution?
<stevieh> ist das nur bei mir so, dass Evo unter 12.04 nach nem resume des Rechners nicht mehr richtig ans Netz gehen will...
<stevieh> d.h. anscheinend ists "nur" imap was klemmt, aber das ist ja schlimm genug
<Hokar> Ich habe Ubuntu auf meine Windowspartition in ein Verzeichnis installiert. Wie kann ich die installation am besten auf eine eigene partition übertrage.
<LetoThe2nd> Hokar: *theoretisch* - partitionierung entsprechend ändern, von livecd booten, inhalt des images umkopieren, fstab korrigieren, grub neu installieren, hoffen
<LetoThe2nd> Hokar: ist aber offensichtlich nicht direkt für anfänger geeignet
<Hokar> das hört sich eher nach wochenendprjekt an. mal eben wir das wohl nichts
<LetoThe2nd> Hokar: definitiv nicht.
<LetoThe2nd> Hokar: ohne extrem spezifische gründe würde ich bei sowas immer uneingeschränlt zu ner neuinstallation raten.
<LetoThe2nd> kurze script-frage: wie kriege ich aus dem string "abc=def" nur "def" raus?
<LetoThe2nd> in das hier reinpipen scheint zu passen :) awk '{split($0,a,"="); print a[2]}'
<stevieh> LetoThe2nd: ich glaub bei bash sollte das auch ohne awk gehen, aber frag nicht wie...
<LetoThe2nd> stevieh: klar, aber das kommt pro systemstart genau einmal und awk ist ja da, also was solls.
<stevieh> LetoThe2nd: dann isses wurscht.
<LetoThe2nd> stevieh: geeeeeenau!
<Torchwood> moin ich bräuchte einmal hilfe bitte 
<dadrc> !wf > Torchwood 
<kubine> Torchwood: Um möglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte Folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht? Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so? Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversion wird verwendet? Gibt es Fehlermeldungen? Wenn ja, bitte nopasten, z.B. auf http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<I-Punkt> einfach fragen
<Torchwood> ich versuch seit ein paar tagen mir, nen ubuntu heimserver zuerrichten aber immer wenn ich den dns server aufsetzen will schmiert mir das netzwerk ab
<Torchwood> woran liegt das
<kastrophan> hast du ein Kabelnetz ? DHCP oder Statische IP ?
<Torchwood> das netz ist kabelgebunden. der server hängt an einem switch mit 1 anderen rechner und laptop. die ip will ich von dynamisch auf statisch ändern
<kastrophan> hast du einen speziellen dns server bei dir im netz oder willst du dir deinen eigenen aufsetzen ?
<Torchwood> den möchte ich mir selbst aufsetzen
<kastrophan> was gibst du den als DNS Server an ? ich kriege diese Informationen normalerweise per DHCP von meinem router
<Torchwood> ich mach das nach einem howto und da steht, ich soll 8.8.8.8 und 8.8.4.4 nehmen als dns servers
<apricot1> kurze Frage zu Aktualisierungen - heute steht "Firefox 16" drin. Ist das derselbe Mist wie vorher, dass viele #add-on' nicht mehr laufen?
<kastrophan> wenn du einen eigenen DNS Server brauchen solltest, was ich für so ein kleines Heimnetz nicht glaube, würde ich prüfen ob nicht ein anderes Gerät, z.B. Router dir dazwischen funkt
<I-Punkt> apricot1: Es passiert immer wieder, dass addons nicht mehr funktionieren
<Torchwood> also müsste im grunde die fritzbox als dns server ausreichen um auch via rechnername auf den server zuzugreifen?
<catweazle> apricot1: solltest jetzt besser nicht den FF updaten
<I-Punkt> apricot1: meist wird aber das update des addons bereits beim ersten Start angeboten
<catweazle> apricot1: http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/Sicherheitsluecke-in-Firefox-16-1727390.html
<kubine> Title: Sicherheitslücke in Firefox 16 | heise online (at www.heise.de)
<kastrophan> Torchwood: ja, die Fritzbox registriert die vergebenen IP mitsamt Hostnamen, so mache ich das hier zu Hause auch
<kastrophan> für kleine Heimnetze mit einem server klappt das wunderbar
<apricot1> ahh danke :)
<Torchwood> ah ok also muss ich da nix ändern sondern kann samba etc so aufsetzen und dann die verzeichnisse über den rechnernamen erreichen?
<kastrophan> Torchwood: Ja genau. Wenn du den Hostnamen nicht erreichen kannst, kannst du in der Benutzeroberfläche der FritzBox (normalerweise http://fritz.box/) die registrierten IP Adressen sehen und dort den Namen vergeben, den du haben willst. Gleichzeitig kannst du der FritzBox sagen, dass sie einem bestimmten Namen immer die gleiche IP geben soll.
<kastrophan> Zumindest ist das bei meinen Modellen so, aber zur Not musst mal nach nem Firmware Upgrade schauen
<apricot1> welcher Heini hat denn den Firefox-16 in die *Aktualisierungen* gesetzt? Der solltt zu  4 Wochen mit nem 8088-IBM-PC verurteilt werden :)
<Torchwood> ah cool, dann guck ich mal danach. danke =)
<kastrophan> gerne
<I-Punkt> apricot1: Einen Patch für die Schwachstelle plant Mozilla für den 11.10. Bleib mal entspannt, da arbeiten auch Profis
<apricot1> naja professionell ist das wohl nicht
<apricot1> habs gelesen 11.10. 10:20 das war vor 2 Std
<apricot1> ist die Aktualisierung bei Ubuntu jetzt MIT oder OHNE Patch???
<catweazle> apricot1: wenn da nicht 16.0.1 steht, dann wohl ohne
<apricot1> da steht: Verfügbare Version: 16.0+build1-0ubuntu0.12.04.1
<catweazle> das war der von heute früh
<catweazle> der putte browser
<apricot1> soll das 16.0.1 sein ?!
<bunyip> nein, auf mozilla selbst ist man auf 15.0.1 zurück gegangen, also wird es noch keine version 16.0.1 geben. in 16 scheinen wohl noch viele bugs zu schlummern, wäre wohl doch besser immer erst 4 wochen zu warten.
<klausl> Hallo Support!
<klausl> Kann mir bitte jemand den einführungslink zu Ubuntu senden?
<LetoThe2nd> !einsteiger > klausl 
<kubine> klausl: Informationen zu Einsteiger finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Einsteiger
<klausl> +kubine: Danke!  P.S Das Problem hat sich  gelöst.
<k1l_> klausl: du kannst auch einfach direkt im wiki suchen
<klausl> +k1l: Das Problem mit dem UPnP hat sich erledigt.
<klausl> +kubine: Ich habe es mir nun durchgelesen.
<klausl> +kubine: Aber ich verstehe noch immer nicht was der Unterschied zwischen diesen 4 Linux versionen ist.
<Loetmichel> !bot -> klausl
<Loetmichel> hmmm
<Loetmichel> ei wie war der noch gleich...
<k1l_> !bot > klausl 
<kubine> klausl: Ich bin ein Bot. ;-)
<k1l_> klausl: welche 4 linux versionen?
<Loetmichel> ah, da war der fehler ;-)
<klausl> kubine: Was ich rede mit einem bot?
<klausl> achso kubine ist ein bot.
<Loetmichel> ja
<klausl> Loetmichel: Also was es nicht schon alles gibt.
<k1l_> klausl: lies den einsteiger text einfach nochmal langsam. da steht nämlich deine frage beantwortet
<klausl> +k1l: Was ist der Unterschied zwischen den Funktionen?
<klausl> +k1l: Denn ich würde gerne damit einen Server betreiben,
<k1l_> klausl: welche 4 versionen? welche funktionen?
<k1l_> klausl: zudem hat ein server gar keinen desktop. also stellt sich die frage da gar nicht
<klausl> +k1l: Ich dachte mir es gibt auch Ubuntu server,
<k1l_> ja, wenn du einen server willst dann nimm das
<k1l_> klausl: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Server_Installation  
<kubine> Title: Server Installation › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<klausl> +k1l: Was unterscheidet sich jetzt funktionell zwischen den Vier Versionen? Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu, Lubuntu 
<TheInfinity> klausl: das steht in dem einsteiger-link. lies dir den artikel bitte richtig durch.
<k1l_> klausl: das sind alles desktop versionen. die bringen dir nichts, wenn du einen server willst. weil ein server keinen desktop hat
<klausl> +k1l: Okay. Ist zwar noch nicht ganz vom Tisch aber. Stellen wir die Sache mal anders.
<klausl> +k1l: Ich rede von Funktionen wie Java.
<klausl> +k1l: Unterstützen diese Betriebsysteme Java?
<k1l_> klausl: alle
<k1l_> klausl: du weisst was ein desktop ist?
<klausl> +k1l: Natürlich.
<k1l_> klausl: nee, scheint mir nicht so,
<k1l_> klausl: "Bei all diesen Varianten handelt es sich um ein und dieselbe Distribution, verwendet werden aber verschiedene Benutzeroberflächen."
<k1l_> d.h. java im hintergrund ist da komplett egal. 
<klausl> +k1l. Kann ich auch alle 4 Versionen auf einem PC nutzen?
<k1l_> und ich weiß nicht ob du die richtige auffassung von server hast? (mir scheint du meinst damit einen pc der 24std. an ist und nicht einen server im eigentlichen sinne)
<k1l_> klausl: ja
<klausl> +k1l: Einen email server.
<servernewb> hallo ubuntu gemeinde
<servernewb> eine kurze frage
<servernewb> ich will mir einen server bauen
<servernewb> ist da ubuntu gut?
<k1l_> klausl: dann vergiss mal ganz schnell das mit den desktop versionen
<k1l_> klausl: weil auf einem email server hat eine benutzeroberfläche eh nichts zu suchen. das wird per terminal bedient
<k1l_> klausl: lies einfach erstmal den server artikel, den ich eben verlinkt habe. und halte im hinterkopf, dass es nur eine server version gibt
<servernewb> oder soll man lieber debian nehmen?
<klausl> +k1l: Welchen Server artikel?
<k1l_> klausl: scroll hoch :)
<klausl> serverbewb: Hi!
<klausl> +k1l: Achso,
<servernewb> klausl: hi
<k1l_> servernewb: verbreiteter ist wohl debian als server distribution
<klausl> +k1l: Da haben wirs doch.
<LetoThe2nd> k1l_: hm warum denn?
<LetoThe2nd> ich hab viel gegoolet, aber irgendwie sagt jeder was anderes
<klausl> Pho.
<klausl> Das ist kompliziert..
<klausl> Schon fasst so wie bei Windows Server.
<klausl> Wie viel Speicherplatz verbraucht Ubuntu Server?
<servernewb> was ich so lese ist dass ubuntu ein bisschen einfacher sein soll, aber debian stabiler
<klausl> serverbewb: Für mich ist beides unlogisch.
<servernewb> klausl: oh warum?
<klausl> servernewb: Sollte dann neu starten.
<klausl> servernewb: Und dann?
<servernewb> klausl: was soll neu starten?
<klausl> servernewb: Nach der installation von Ubuntu Server,
<servernewb> klausl: warum nach, ich will doch wissen was ich überhaupt installieren soll
<servernewb> also ubu server oder debian
<klausl> servernewb: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Server_Installation
<kubine> Title: Server Installation › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<servernewb> klausl: äh ja und?
<klausl> servernewb:  Der Installer wird nun die Installation fertigstellen und einen Neustart des Computers verlangen. Danach sollte man natürlich als erstes eine Systemaktualisierung durchführen.  Herzlichen Glückwunsch. Die Installation ist nun komplett und man sollte nun das neue System starten können. Aus!
<klausl> servernewb: Und dann?
<servernewb> klausl: äh davon rede ich doch gar nicht.
<deem> klausl: na dann benutzt du dein system
<klausl> servernewb: Der Server ist doch dann noch nicht eingerichtet.
<klausl> +deem: Also,
<deem> !email > klausl 
<klausl> +deem: Das war ein Fehler,
<deem> klausl: schau mal http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Serverdienste?highlight=email%20server
<kubine> Title: Serverdienste › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<servernewb> klausl: ich will wissen ob ich überhaupt ubuntu nehmen soll, weil ich habe keine lust wenn ich damit fertig bin und dann feststelle dass debian doch besser ist die ganze arbeit nochmal zu machen
<deem> da stehn serverdienste drin. such dir davon die aus, die du haben willst und geh nach den anleitungen da drin vor
<servernewb> also was ist besser als server, ubuntu oder debian
<klausl> servernewb: Ich weiß das auch nicht.
<deem> servernewb: du bist in einem ubuntu channel, welche antwort erwartest du? ;)
<servernewb> braucht auch nur ein programm laufen können. also vielleicht, was schlanker und stabiler ist?
<AnonymousES> servernewb: es gibt da keine pauschale antwort, das kommt auf den anwendungsfall an
 * TheInfinity setzt debian aufm server ein
<servernewb> deem: eine ehrliche?
<klausl> Ich verzieh mich.
<servernewb> AnonymousES: soll nur ein datenserver sein.. also downloads auf ne freigabe legen
<deem> servernewb: ich setze überwiegend auch debian ein, habe aber auch centos, scientificlinux und ubuntu im einsatz
<klausl> Ich werde noch ein paar beiträge zu Win Server 2008 lesen.
<klausl> Und dann entscheiden.
<servernewb> ich bruache eigentlich nur java und windows freigaben
<klausl> Ob Ubuntu oder Win 2008.
<deem> klausl: bitte troll woanders
<klausl> +deem: Werde nicht frech.
<klausl> +deem: Denn ich kenn mich besser aus,+
<deem> klausl: ich hab dir eben einen link geschickt, in dem alle deine fragen beantwortet werden. was ist daran so schwer zu verstehen?
<klausl> +deem: Erstens.
<klausl> +deem: Ich möchte wissen.
<deem> !enter > klausl 
<kubine> klausl: Enter ist kein Satzzeichen, versuche deine Sätze in so wenige Zeilen wie möglich zu packen.
<klausl> Was unterscheidet sich bei Ubuntu und den Anderen  Linux system?
<AnonymousES> servernewb: dann nehme ubuntu weil ubuntu die aktuellere software hat, als debian. du kannst dich aber gerne noch im #debian.de channel beraten lassen
<klausl> Ganz ehrlich.
<klausl> Ich weiß es nicht.
<klausl> Ihr müsst das wissen.
<servernewb> AnonymousES: heisst aktueller nicht auch immer unstabiler?
<servernewb> mein downloader z.b. hat oft macken in der neuesten version
<AnonymousES> servernewb: dass heisst es nicht unbedingt
<klausl> Wie zum beispiel Microsoft Word.
<jokrebel> !ot > klausl Können wir uns dann bitte langsam mal wieder auf _echten_ Support konzentieren. Smalltalk bitte wo anders.
<kubine> klausl Können wir uns dann bitte langsam mal wieder auf _echten_ Support konzentieren. Smalltalk bitte wo anders.: Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<klausl> kubine: Sei still.
<klausl> Glaubst du vielleicht ich weiß das nicht.,
<klausl> So beleidigen lass ich mich nicht.
<klausl> Ich verschwinde.
<klausl> Und werde wieder zu Microsoft Windows XP wechseln.
 * servernewb pfeift unauffällig "die mission impossible"-melodie
<LetoThe2nd> schabe: verbindungsprobleme?
<schabe> jau
<LetoThe2nd> schabe: nimmst du uns dann bitte so lange aus dem autojoin?
<schabe> ok
<julius__> help
<julius__> exit
<k1l> !wf > julius__ 
<kubine> julius__: Um möglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte Folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht? Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so? Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversion wird verwendet? Gibt es Fehlermeldungen? Wenn ja, bitte nopasten, z.B. auf http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<Michi4300> Hallo, seit einiger Zeit hat mein PC (precise pangolin) nach dem hochfahren Schwierigkeiten sich mit dem Router zu verbinden (ist via Kabel angeschlossen). Das Icon in Unity zeigt mehrmals einen Verbindungsversuch, gefolgt von einem Icon mit einem roten X an, bevor nach ca. 1 Minute erst die Verbindung aufgebaut werden kann. Bei meinem Laptop (ebenfalls precise) steht die Verbindung sofort noch dem hochfahren. Ein Neustart des Rout
<jokrebel> !512 > Michi4300
<kubine> Michi4300: Ein IRC-Paket hat eine maximale Laenge von 512 Byte. Wenn deine Zeile zu lang ist, schneidet mein Client den Rest ab. Deshalb haben wir nur den Anfang deiner Zeile lesen koennen. Bedenke auch, dass ein Teil protokoll-intern genutzt wird und dir deshalb nicht die ganzen 512 Zeichen zur Verfuegung stehen. Auch die we
<ppq> Michi4300: nach "Ein Neustart des Rou" war schluss
<Michi4300> in Neustart des Routers hat bisher nichts gebracht. Das Problem besteht auch erst seit kurzem (ca. 2 Wochen). Hat jemand eine Idee?
<Michi4300> :)
<ppq> Michi4300: pack bitte mal die beiden folgenden log-files in einen pastebin:   /var/log/upstart/network-interface-security-network-manager.log    und   /var/log/upstart/network-interface-security-network-interface_eth0.log
<ppq> Michi4300: z.b. mit 'sudo pastebinit /var/log/upstart/network-interface-security-network-manager.log'
<ppq> und, falls da nichts drinsteht, 'sudo zcat /var/log/upstart/network-interface-eth0.log.1.gz | pastebinit'
<Michi4300> Die Dateien unter /var/log/upstart/network* exisitieren bei mir nicht
<Michi4300> ll /var/log/upstart/n*
<Michi4300> ls: Zugriff auf /var/log/upstart/n* nicht möglich: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<ppq> komisch
<AnonymousES> ppq: bei mir ist das aber auch so, dass das verzeichnis /varlog/upstart nicht existiert
<Michi4300> Bei mir existiert es, nur sind eben nicht diese Dateien vorhanden.
<raziels> Hallo zusammen
<Michi4300> drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 Okt 11 16:57 /var/log/upstart//
<raziels> Ich habe folgende, wahrscheinlich schnell zu beantwortende Frage. Ich habe vor 2 Wochen Ubuntu 12.04 installiert (neben Windows), um mal zu testen was sich seit meinem letzten Ausflug in die Ubuntu Welt getan hat und finde es sehr gut, darum möchte ich jetzt mein bestehendes System von meiner Datenplatte, auf meine SSD übertragen... Reicht es da aus, einfach die Platte entsprechend zu Partitionieren, alles zu kopieren und dann die fstab 
<raziels> umzuschreiben, oder muss ich da noch mehr machen?
<ppq> raziels: du musst außerdem noch den bootloader installieren, aber das wars dann auch :)
<raziels> Okay, aber da kann dann Problemtechnisch auch nicht viel mehr passieren oder?
<ppq> raziels: und achte darauf, dass du von einer live-cd aus kopierst - mit einem tool, das sich darum kümmert, dass dateirechte und besitzer erhalten bleiben
<jokrebel> raziels: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/SSD/Grundlagen und http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Ubuntu_umziehen sind für Dein Vorhaben sicher hilfreich
<kubine> Title: Grundlagen › SSD › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ppq> jokrebel: ah, cool, letzteren artikel kannte ich noch gar nicht. der ist gut
<raziels> Ok danke euch :). Dann noch eine frage und zwar, gibt es auch eine Textbasierte LiveCD, meine Grafikkarte wird scheinbar nicht von nouveau unterstützt, weshalb ich schon mit der alternate installieren musste
<ppq> raziels: gibt es, aber leider nicht offiziell von canonical sondern vom fremdanbieter. du kannst aber einfach mit der bootoption "single" in ein text-system booten mit der ganz normalen ubuntu live-cd
<ppq> einfach hinten an die boot-befehlszeile anhängen, vor dem frei stehenden bindestrich
<raziels> Ok danke dir, dann will ich mich mal wieder verabschieden :)
<ppq> raziels: obwohl, nutz lieber die option "text", da hast du dann auch netzwerk
<raziels> Gut wird gemacht ^^
<ppq> raziels: und wenn du troptzdem eine rgafische oberfläche willst, gibt es noch "xforcevesa", da wird vesa statt nouveau verwendet
<raziels> Ahhhh wusste ich doch, das es da eine Option gab...
<ppq> wenn der boot-screen probleme macht, zusätzlich "noplymouth"
<raziels> Nee der macht was er soll, erst beim starten der Installation/ des Live Systems hört er einfach auf... (Nach der Installation musste ich auch das System austricksen und über Wiederherstellung starten, um die unfreien Nvidia Treiber zu installieren)
<ppq> achso, na dann versuch mal xforcevesa
<ppq> viel erfolg
<raziels> Danke und Adieu ^^
<stevieh> sachtmal, ich mach grad auf nem Laptop ne neuinstallation und mach die grafische Partitionierung um das existierende Windows kleiner zu machen, aber in dem Kasten, wo ich da was ziehen kann, seh ich nicht, was Win und was Linux wird...
<rusef> "wird"? Du weißt doch welcher Partition dein Windows ist
<rusef> +auf
<jokrebel> stevieh: Und wenn man da mitmischen will muss man hat auf die Automatik verzichten und es manuell partitionieren.
<stevieh> rusef: ich seh hier in dem grafischen Tool zwei kästen mit Gigabytezahlen drin. Sonst steht da nix.
<jokrebel> *halt
<stevieh> jokrebel: ich will nicht mitmischen, ich will nur wissen, ob ich nach links oder nach rechts ziehen soll...
<rusef> Wie groß ist denn die Platte? Und wie groß deine bestehende Windows partition?
<stevieh> rusef: die platte dürfte 500 gig sein und das ist auch die bestehende Win7 installation, der Laptop ist neu
<jokrebel> stevieh: Und vielleicht (je nach Windows) sind ja _beie_ vorhandenen von WIN.
<jokrebel> +d
<stevieh> ist das normal, dass das Ding mir zwei Käsekästen ohne eine sinnvolle benamung zeichnet?
<rusef> Du hast bisher nur Windows auf dieser 500GB Platte?
<stevieh> rusef: yep. und der grafische Installer bietet mir an, die Win Installation zu shrinken, klar, aber er sagt mir nicht wirklich in welche richtung.
 * jokrebel würde eh zur händischen Verkleinerung vorher von einer LiveCD aus raten. Und! Dies kann länger dauern.
<rusef> ^ dito.
<jokrebel> stevieh: Und das wäre wichtig weil?
<rusef> stevieh: Theoretisch ist "links" gleich was die Windows Partition wird. Und rechts welches dann für Linux genutzt wird.
<stevieh> ey, ist das echt so unbenutzbar? ich mein, das ist ne LTS und das ist der Standard Task eines jeden Neustarters... keine Sorgen ich kenn mich schon aus, mach seit 93 nix anderes, aber das kann doch echt nicht so schlecht sein.
<stevieh> rusef: hmm...
<jokrebel> Ranten bitte woanders…
<rusef> imo livecd booten, gparted.
<jokrebel> ak
<stevieh> ich bin nur zutiefst erstaunt
<jokrebel> stevieh: Um dem Ausdruck zu verleihen bist hier im Support aber falsch. Das können wir gerne in #ubuntu-de-offtopic breittreten.
<stevieh> ah, jetzt seh ich im "rechten" Teil Pixelfragmente des Ubuntu logos.
<patr|ck> hallo. ich nutze ubuntu 12.04 und bei youtube sind bei sämtlichen videos die menschen blau. was kann ich tun wenn alles updates bereits eingespielt sind?
<deem> patr|ck: nvidia grafikkarte? wenn ja, die hardwarebeschleunigung deaktivieren
<patr|ck> uff, das geht nicht wegen diverser anwendungen
<patr|ck> und bis vor kurzem gings ja auch
<hdp> Im Player …
<patr|ck> achso
<deem> die hardwarebeschelunigung für flash deaktivieren, nicht komplett :)
<koegs> !flash > patr|ck 
<koegs> sorry
<koegs> !Adobe_Flash > patr|ck 
<kubine> patr|ck: Informationen zu Adobe_Flash finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Adobe_Flash
<patr|ck> danke :-)
<patr|ck> hmmm, im wiki ist beschrieben dass in den systemeinstellungen ein menüeintrag ist aber ich sehe da nichts
<patr|ck> denn wenn ich über eine webseite auf einstellungen gehe friert das ein
<patr|ck> ah, weiter lesen macht schlau
<patr|ck> super, der hack mit perl funktioniert
<patr|ck> aber weshalb das system menü so wenig einstellungen hat ist komisch
<hodes> kann mir jmd sagen, warum ich bei gnome remix keine gasterweiterung unter vbox machen kann?
<bekks> ?
<bekks> Welches Ubuntu hast du da genau?
<hodes> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/ReleaseNotes/12.10Beta#
<kubine> Title: UbuntuGNOME/ReleaseNotes/12.10Beta - Ubuntu Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu.com)
<bekks> Dann wende Dich bitte an #ubuntu-de+1
<k1l> hodes: wenn du die gasterweiterungen nicht installieren kannst (gemäß wiki) dann wende dich an die remix jungs
<hodes> ok
<bekks> Oder folge dem Virtualbox Handbuch.
<hodes> ist es überhaupt möglich eine gasterweiterung zu installieren, wenn man das image nur testet. denke mal nein, oder?
<k1l> ?
<k1l> du musst es schon installieren damit der auch die gast erweiterungen installieren kann
<hodes> k1l, das meinte ich :)
<maredebianum> livecd? muesste aber trotzdem gehen
<bekks> maredebianum: Wie denn? :)
<hodes> maredebianum, ja die livecd geht, aber halt nicht die erweiterung
<bekks> hodes: Und warum nicht?
<hodes> bekks, das fragst du mich? :D
<bekks> Ja.
<hodes> er sperrt die livecd
<bekks> Weil DU den Fehler siehstm und wir nicht.
<hodes> bzw. das image
<bekks> "er sperrt die livecd" bedeutet was genau?
<catweazle> hodes: der live-user muss in der gruppe vboxusers sein
<bekks> Das ist nunr wichtig für die USB2 Extension.
<catweazle> nein für das komplette extpack
<hodes> bekks, mom
<bekks> Quatsch :)
<catweazle> gasterweiterungen sind obsolet, das extpack ist doch jetzt da
<bekks> ??
<bekks> Du verwechselst da was.
<catweazle> nein die ehemaligen gastereweiterungen sind im extpack enthalten
<bekks> Bullshit.
<catweazle> die gibt es auch noch separat aber man muss sich eh ausloggen und wieder einloggen
<bekks> Das Extensionpack installiert man auf dem HOST.
<bekks> Die Gasterweiterungen im GAST.
<bekks> Und im HOST sorgt das Extension Pack für den USB2 Support (für den man dann in der vboxusers Gruppe sein sollte im Gast), für die Shared Folders (für die man auch wieder inn besagter Gruppe im Gast sein muss) und für das PXE Boot ROM, damit man einen Gast per PXE booten kann.
<bekks> Das Gasterweiterungen wiederum installieren IM GAST einen angepassten Grafiktreiber, der als root geladen wird.
<bekks> s/Das/Die/
<Phidias_> Hallihallo!
<hodes> bekks, sry upaste ging irgendwie nicht. http://fpaste.org/ojx0/
<kubine> Title: Viewing Paste #242610 (at fpaste.org)
<bekks> hodes: Wo kommt diese Meldung her?
<hodes> bekks, die meldung kommt sobald ich eine gasterweiterung installieren möchte
<Phidias_> Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, die größe eines bestimmten Ordners auch außerhalb des Terminals rauszufinden? Also sozusagen in der Ordneransicht?
<k1l> Phidias_: baobab
<bekks> hodes: Und WIE willst Du sie installieren? Liefer doch bitte zusammenhängende Informationen.
<hodes> host + d
<k1l> Phidias_: oder du gehst einfach mit der rechten maus auf den ordner und dann auf eigenschaften
<k1l> hodes: ist dann denn jetzt in der virtuellen festplatte installiert?
<bekks> hodes: Dann hätte ich gerne die Ausgaben von: lsb_release -a des Hosts; lsb_release -a des Gasts; uname -a von Host und Gast; dpkg -l | grep virtualbox vom Host
<Phidias_> So grafisch, wie bei baobab, muss es gar nicht sein. :) Und Rechtsklick-Eigenschaften liefert leider nur den freien Platz des Überordners, oder sowas
<k1l> Phidias_: hö?
<k1l> Phidias_: beispiel aus meinem nautilus: "369 Objekte der Gesamtgröße 1,2 GB"
<Phidias_> Mh
<Phidias_> Jetzt gehts :D
<k1l> Phidias_: zeig mal die nachricht und welcher ordner das ist
<k1l> hmm
<Phidias_> Da waren Frau und ich wohl ziemlich blind vorher ^^
<k1l> nun gut :)
<Phidias_> Vielen Dank ^^
<hodes> bekks,http://fpaste.org/RWm8/
<kubine> Title: Viewing Paste #242616 (at fpaste.org)
<hodes> ich glaub das hilft eher
<bekks> Was Du glaubst ist mir recht egal. Wo sind die angeforderten Ausgaben? :)
<hodes> bekks, :D
<hodes> mom
<jokrebel> Hatte wir nicht vor ner halben Stunde schon, das für die Beta-Version wenn dann #ubuntu-de+1 oder #ubuntu+1 die richtige Anlaufstelle wäre? Ist es jetzt doch ein akteulles Ubuntu oder wie?
<bekks> Das wissen wir noch nicht :)
<bekks> hodes: Kommt da jetzt noch was?
<hodes> bekks, ich fuckel gerade schon rum. kann ich mich wenn nochmal melden?
<bekks> Dann aber in #ubuntu-de+1 ;)
<hodes> bekks, ok
<bubble_pop> moin
<bubble_pop> ich habe aktuell win7 und ubuntu als dualboot. möchte jetzt aber win7 durch win8 ersetzen.. wie mache ich das am besten ?
<bubble_pop> ich lese immer nur von problemen mit win8 und ubuntu im dualboot.. hat da jemadn erfahrungen?
<k1l> bubble_pop: win8 auf der win7 partition installieren. danach mit ner ubuntu-live-cd/stick den grub wieder neu installieren
<jokrebel> bubble_pop: vermutlich WIN8 über WIN7 drüberinstallieren und anschließend die Ubuntu-GRUB-Installation wieder reparieren.
<k1l> bubble_pop: macht keine probleme. allerdings ist das mit uefi etwas mehr arbeit
<bubble_pop> uefi hab ich nicht
<Jan_> Hallo :D
<k1l> bubble_pop: dann ists nen easyone
<bubble_pop> mhh ok, meien aber gelesen zu haben das es nicht so einfach geht
<k1l> bubble_pop: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Reparatur#Wann-welche-Methode
<kubine> Title: Reparatur › GRUB 2 › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<bubble_pop> bei der preview ging es wohl mit der final nicht
<k1l> bubble_pop: was soll nicht so einfach gehen?
<bubble_pop> ich guck mal ob ich den artikel noch finde... fazit war halt das es mit der final nicht geht
<k1l> windows support musst du dir bei windows holen. von ubuntu aus ist das egal ob das nen windows xp, 7 oder 8 ist
<jokrebel> bubble_pop: Wenn Du Bedenken hast dann klone Dir halt vorher die komplette Platte. Dann kannst experimentieren.
<bubble_pop> ok danke
<Jan_> Ich habe eine Serie zum Thema Linux gemacht und wollte mal wissen wie ihr sie findet  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G9E0BsZmluM
<kubine> Title: Mehr als Linux: Folge 1 - YouTube (at www.youtube.com)
<k1l> Jan_: das passt besser in den offtopic kanal: #ubuntu-de-offtopic 
<Jan_> :o ja stimmt habe mich in Kannal versehen dachte ich wäre schon offtopic :D
<zylon> hi
<zylon> habe bei mir schon firefox 16, wollte wegen der Sicherheitslücke die Version 15 installieren
<zylon> http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/Sicherheitsluecke-in-Firefox-16-1727390.html
<kubine> Title: Sicherheitslücke in Firefox 16 | heise online (at www.heise.de)
<zylon> aber in den Paketquellen ist von die 16er Version
<zylon> oder wurde das Problem schon gefixt?
<k1l> zylon: in 12.10 ist vor 3 std. die 16.01 hochgeladen worden. warscheinlich sitzen die maintainer gerade dran
<zylon> ah, ok thx
<ppq> zylon: ansonsten kannst du wenn du wirklich willst von hier http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/f/firefox/   noch version 15 laden. aber ich würd auch eher warten
<kubine> Title: Index of /ubuntu/pool/main/f/firefox (at de.archive.ubuntu.com)
<zylon> ok, ich warte noch etwas
<zylon> hätte jetzt gedacht das die 16.00er Version für die Zeit komplett raus genommen wird
<zylon> bis 16.01 fertig ist, aus den update quellen
<k1l> zylon: wie das denn?
<k1l> soll ubuntu jetzt bei den leuten den firefox löschen für die zeit?
<k1l> dann ist doch der aufschrei noch viel größer als an dem sicherheitsproblem, dass man beim 16er die chronik einsehen "könnte"
<zylon> nein, dachte nur das die 15er so lange wieder in die quellen aufgenommen wird
<k1l> das würde genauso lange dauern wie den patch einzubauen. zudem würde es den leuten nicht helfen, die den 16er eh schon installiert haben (also allen) da es keinen downgrade gibt
<PBeck> hi
<zylon> aber denen die noch kein update gemacht haben oder ff manuell entfernen und neu installieren, wie ich das gerade versucht habe ;-)
<zylon> aber die neue version dauert ja auch nicht mehr lange, da hast du recht
<dreamon> synct hier jemand ubuntu kontakte, kalender mit Android handy?
<dreamon> Was haltet ihr davon? -> http://www.daniel-ritter.de/blog/android-kontakte-und-kalender-ohne-google-syncen-mit-horde-4
<dAnjou> dreamon: google?
<dreamon> dAnjou, Gibts alternativen?
<k1l> dreamon: umfragen gerne im offtopic
<dAnjou> dreamon: siehe k1l 
<hardy> hallo
<hardy> habe hier ubuntu installiert
<ppq> hallo hardy
<hardy> und via wine einen steam-account angelegt
<ppq> ich hoffe kein 8.04 ;)
<hardy> hi ppq
<hardy> 8.04?  was ist das?
<ppq> die ubuntu-version, die hardy heron heißt
<ppq> schon gut, schieß los
<hardy> keine ahnung welche wie bekomm ich das raus?  infobash gibt es hier nicht
<jokrebel> hardy: lsb_release -a
<hardy> also steam ist abgestürzt  mein ich soll erst das spiel beenden bevor ich steam beende  aber da passiert nix
<hardy> wie kann ich den prozess beenden?
<ppq> indem du alle wine prozesse killst
<hardy> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<hardy> Description:	Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS
<hardy> Release:	12.04
<hardy> Codename:	precise
<hardy> ja aber wie?
<ppq> 'killall wine' ist ein anfang, kann aber sein dass da noch andere sachen laufen, da musst du dann in 'ps -eF | less' gucken
<FrameFever> wie kann ich bei meinem ubuntu das terminal verbessern?
<FrameFever> ich möchte im terminal suchen etc.
<ppq> hardy: achja, für terminal ausgaben eignet sich ein pastebin besser als das irc ;) http://paste.ubuntu.com
<FrameFever> ist nur die menü leiste ausgeblendet?
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<ppq> FrameFever: nach dateien? das geht mit dem befehl 'find'
<FrameFever> nein
<FrameFever> mein terminal hat keine menü leiste
<FrameFever> keine optionen
<FrameFever> wie kann ich das verbessern?
<ppq> FrameFever: achso, meinst du vielleicht den terminal-emulator? welchen nutzt du denn? gnome-terminal?
<hardy> also killall funnzt nicht
<ppq> hardy: zeig mal ein 'ps -eF | pastebinit'
<ppq> vorher das paket pastebinit installieren
<FrameFever> ppq: keine ahnung
<hardy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1273576/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<FrameFever> wie bekomme ich das raus?
<FrameFever> ahhh das menü scheint jetzt ganz oben im das taskleiste zu sein
<FrameFever> woher soll man das denn wissen...
<FrameFever> und auch erst wenn man mit der maus darüberfährt
<ppq> achso, diese unity geschichte, da war ja was *murmel*
<FrameFever> haben die das inzwischen geändert?
<ppq> hardy: dein spiel steht in zeile 167
<carinitis> hey, wie kann ich googleearth installieren?
<ppq> hardy: tipp mal 'kill 4303', das ist die prozess-id 
<ppq> carinitis: guck mal hier wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Google_Earth
<hardy> also kill c:\program files\steam\steamapps\common\napoleon total war\Napoleon.exe ?
<ppq> nein, wie ich schrieb mit der prozess-id
<ppq> die habe ich dir schon rausgesucht
<ppq> steht in zeile 167 in der zweiten spalte
<hardy> ahso ich habs gerad gelesen
<ppq> wenn das nicht reicht, kannst du 4344 und die ganzen .exe sachen nach zeile 151 auch killen
<FrameFever> ppq: gibts das nun noch?
<hardy> hat geklappt
<ppq> FrameFever: was denn?
<ppq> FrameFever: dass das menü jetzt ganz oben ist, ist normal unter unity
<FrameFever> ja gibt unity noch?
<ppq> gibts noch, ja. kann ich aber nichts zu sagen, nie genutzt, kenn ich mich nicht mit aus
<bekks> Was ist denn das Problem mit Unity? :)
<FrameFever> useability
<bekks> Ganze Sätze bitte :)
<ppq> FrameFever: wenn dir unity nicht gefällt, gibt es viele andere tolle oberflächen
<ppq> FrameFever: siehe http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Desktop
<kubine> Title: Desktop › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ppq> FrameFever: beachte aber, dass zumindest hier im channel kaum jemand fragen zu cinnamon und mate beantworten kann/möchte
<bekks> s/kann\/möchte/wird/g :)
<FrameFever> okay
<Tos> Hallo ich hab mal ne frage gibt es ne möglichkeit rauszufinden warum mein Ubuntu so instabil ist denn es hängt sich bei mir nach kürzester benutzung ständig auf sodass mir ein reset des rechners als einzigste lösung mehr übrig bleibt
<jokrebel> Tos: Was versteht Du unter "Reset übrig bleibt" und warum? Was genau ist/passiert vorher was die dazu treibt?
<Tos> also ich starte ubuntu
<jokrebel> die=dich
<Tos> und gehe dann ehr will z.b. in meine persönlichen ordner klicke auf das symbol dafür in der leiste links aufm bildschirm und dann hängt sich ubuntu komplett auf also der gesamte bildschirm frezzt es dann wird er als mal noch kurz schwarz und zeigt dann wieder ubuntu mit ner minmalen änderung aber es ist nicht möglich den normal runterzufahren und mit reset meine ich den knop neben der sich am pc gehäuse direckt neben dem startknopf befindet
<jokrebel> Tos: Wie lange hast Du gewartet?
<Tos> 2-3minuten
<bekks> Tos: Welches Ubuntu hast Du genau?
<Tos> und teilweise hängt er sich dann in der faße komplett auf so das gar nix mehr geht das er einfach nur noch hängen geblieben ist
<bekks> "Phase".
<Tos> 12.02 installisiert aber habe alle updates gemacht die es gab
<bekks> 12.02 gibt es nicht.
<Tos> auf jeden fall 12
<Tos> nur das was vor dem 12.04 war
<Tos> muss kurz auf der cd kuggen vielleicht stehts da noch drauf
<bekks> Nein.
<Tos> ok das ist sogar 12.04
<bekks> Mach ein Terminal auf und tippe "lsb_release -sc" ein.
<Tos> da hab ich mich jetzt grade getäuscht
<bekks> Dann kommt ein Wort heraus, und das nennst du uns bitte :)
<Tos> precise
<Tos> das kahm bei raus
<Tos> und was sagt das wort nun aus??
<bekks> Dass du 12.04 hast. :)
<Tos> jo
<bekks> Tos: Welche Grafikkarte hast Du?
<Tos> Ati Readon HD6850
<bekks> Radeon.
<bekks> Welchen Treiber verwendest Du den?
<bekks> -den
<Tos> bisher den wo ubuntu von sich aus hat weil wenn ich den proprietären oder wie das ding hieß verwende wir mein hd bildschirm runterskaliert sodas er nemme den ganzen bildschirm bedeckt
<bekks> Bitte benutze Satzzeichen, ich kann deine Sätze kaum lesen.
<Tos> und da wusste ich net wie ich das löse dem entsprechend hab ich da mal finger weg gelassen
<Tos> ok :-) tut mir leid
<jokrebel> wuss? Ich kann das selbst mit gedachten Satzzeichen nicht verstehen.
<Tos> ich tippe es grade auch nochmal
<Tos> also bisher verwende ich den standart treiber von ubuntu, da der proprietäre treiber meinen Bildschirn kleiner skaliert.
<bekks> Standar_D_ :D
<Tos> so ich hoffe es ist nun versändlicher
<bekks> Kleiner skaliert als was?
<Tos> also Vollbildschirm
<bekks> Nenn uns konkrete Auflösungen.
<Tos> 1920x1080
<Tos> vielleicht ist noch hilfreich zu wissen, dass ich 2 Bildschirme mit der auflösung verwende. also jeder meiner 2 Monitore hat die auflösung und der den ich mit nem HDMI kabel anschließe wird kleiner skaliert
<jokrebel> Dualview? Ich bin raus… hab sowas nicht weil noch nichtmal passende hardware dazu vorhanden.
<Tos> ok:-) das ist noch ne vermutung die ich hatte, ob es net am dualview liegt
<lenom> Hallo, was muss ich eingeben, damit ich eine native ipv6 unter ubuntu server nutzen kann?
<bekks> Tos: So. Und die andere Auflösung?
<bekks> Und welche wird wann verwendet?
<dadrc> lenom, wenn deine infratruktur v6-tauglich ist, nutzt ubuntu das eigentlich auch.
<Tos> Also unter ubuntu zeigt er mir in beiden fällen, dass ich auf beiden bildschirmen 1920x1080 habe. Genauso auch auf dem der kleiner skapiert wird wenn ich den proprietären treiber verwende
<lenom> Nutze einen Server und die ipv6 wird erst später zugeschaltet, leider kenne ich die Befehle zur eingabe nicht mehr. Bei meinem alten Server ging das über die Konsole meine ich.
<Tos> sprich ich habe auf dem normalen 1920x1080 und auf dem 2. auch 1920x1080. jedoch wird der 2. kleinerskaliert bei verwendung des proprietären treibers.
<bekks> Tos: Nenn uns ZWEI Auflösungen.
<Tos> 1920x1080       1920x1080
<bekks> Das sind zwei gleiche...
<Tos> das sind die beiden auflösungen der bildschirme. ich hoffe ich habe das richtig verstanden mit den 2 Auflösungen
<bekks> Hast du nicht.
<guntbert> bekks: da nimmt dich einer wörtlich :-))
<bekks> Was ist die Auflösung des zweiten Monitors wenn sie "kleiner skaliert wird"?
<Tos> immer noch 1920x1080 soweit ich das weiß das ist das perplexe an der sache
<bekks> Also ist es nicht kleiner skaliert.
<Tos> von ubuntu aus nicht, das ist genausowenig unter windows. jedoch ist das eine einstellung vom treiber, das das ding 15% kleiner aufm bildschirm erscheint und somit kleiner erscheint
<Tos> egal. meine hauptfrage war ja sowiso wiso mein ubuntu immer abstürtzt, wie ich es ja oben schon beschrieben hatte
<bekks> Schau in die Logs in /var/log/
<Tos> ok und welche datei muss ich da bitte anschauen?? denn da liegen ne mänge bei mir drin
<dadrc> lenom, bin mir nicht ganz sicher, worauf du hinauswillst. Was soll denn passieren? Willst du du dem Interface eine v6-Adresse geben? Willst du dir eine v6-Adresse per DHCP geben lassen?
<bekks> Tos: "Menge". Und schau z.B. in das syslog
<lenom> Habe einen Server bei meinem Provider, der mir eine ipv6 gibt, wenn ich diese anfordere. Nun meine Frage, wie ich diese konfiguriere, da diese noch nicht "aktiviert" ist in meinem System.
<Tos> bekks: also ich habe hier mehrere meldungen gefunden, mit meiner grafikkarte, die auf den zeitpunkt der abstürtze passen
<dadrc> lenom, Ubuntu hat mindestens seit 10.04 IPv6 standardmäßig aktiviert.
<lenom> Danke, habe nun auch meinen alten befehl gefunden in meinen backups.
<dadrc> ... hätte ja echt gerne gewusst, was der Kerl gemeint hat.
<bekks> dadrc: "ifconfig". :)
<dadrc> Sollte das Interface eigentlich automatisch machen, wenn da irgendwo ein DHCP für v6 läuft
<dadrc> Es sei denn, es ist ein reines v6-Interface, das sonst nicht oben ist, und wer machtn sowas?
<WasserDragoon> hallo zusammen habe hier einen sehr alten laptop, der eigentl. nur für einen partyabend mit musik bestückt werden soll. wollte deshalb ubuntu mit einer cd installieren die ich schonmal erfolgreich verwendet habe
<WasserDragoon> bekomme beim bootvorgang allerdings nur schwarzes bild mit weißem unterstrich und nach einiger zeit startet er normal von hdd
<WasserDragoon> die cd hat keine kratzer etc und wurde schonmal zur installation verwendet
<bekks> Was nicht heisst, dass sie nicht einfach kaputt sein kann.
<bekks> Brenn eine neue, und gut.
<k1l> WasserDragoon: lange genug gewartet?
<WasserDragoon> k1l ja
<ppq> WasserDragoon: wie weit kommst du denn im bootvorgang?
<k1l> cd auch als bootmedium ausgewählt?
<k1l> einfach mal in der zeit ne taste gedrückt?
<WasserDragoon> ich gehe mit esc ins bootmenü und wähle das laufwerk aus, es bleibt schwarz dann kommt der weiße unterstrich und das wars
<WasserDragoon> nach ner zeit bootet er dann von hdd
<WasserDragoon> keine fehlermeldung oder irgendwas
<k1l> WasserDragoon: ich würd mal einfach die alternate probieren
<WasserDragoon> hm ich denke ich probiers mal mit nem stick
<WasserDragoon> viell. is das laufwerk auch hinüber
<bekks> Das könnte man mit einer zweiten CD testen.
<ben1u> kann man im laufenden Betrieb /home auslagern, also nur die Einstellungsverzeichnisse um dann /home auszuhängen und diese Partition zu verkleinern?
<koegs> keine ahnung, ich würde direkt ne live-cd nehmen
<koegs> und vorher nen backup anlegen
<k1l> ben1u: nimm ne live cd
<ben1u> ja ich dachte vielleicht geht das aus so ohne neustarten zu müssen
<apollo13> wenn man es als root macht schon
<apollo13> aber gefährlicher ists als mit der livecd…
<ben1u> ok
<k1l> ja der müsste ja /home dann in die / packen. aber ob der das so on the fly macht will ich nicht bestätigen
<apollo13> k1l: ne, wennst als root eingeloggt ist kannst ja /home unmounten und je nach fs verkleinern
<ben1u> wenn ich eine SSD Patition verkleinere, kann da eher was schief gehen als ne normale HD? Wenn ja, was z.B.?
<apollo13> ben1u: bei beiden gleich viel und ich würde davon ausgehen dass was schief gehen wird
<ben1u> gut, backups sind eh gemacht :)
<SmellyCat> apollo13, das ist jetzt aber ein bißchen übertriebener Pessimismus ;-)
<apollo13> SmellyCat: nope, verkleinern ist alles andere als trivial
<apollo13> du darfst nicht vergessen dass die daten im normalfall über die gesamte platte verteilt sind
<SmellyCat> Bei einer HD?
<SmellyCat> ...die partitioniert ist?
<apollo13> mit platte mein ich partition
<SmellyCat> Ah, okay, ja.
<apollo13> sogesehen musst du zuerst die daten an den anfang der partition schupfen, bzw das fs muss das halt machen
<SmellyCat> apollo13, ich benutze zum backup oder restore immer so einen (cd blabla && tar blabla) | (cd ... && tar ...) Befehl. Ist das eigentlich noch zeitgemäß?
<apollo13> ka, ich sag xm vm-snapshot :þ
<apollo13> und desktopmaschinen sichere ich mit rsnapshot und freunden
<apollo13> tar ist mir zu doof, vor allem wenns nicht gnu tar ist, das gibt auf AIX immer probleme
<SmellyCat> Gut, das Problem haben wir hier nicht... es kommt mir als backup Methode im positiven Sinne very basic und sehr schnell daher, um Partition (ohne fs) wegzuschreiben.
<apollo13> SmellyCat: bis jemand irgendwo einen flag vergisst und die gesamten permission infos etc fehlern…
<SmellyCat> apollo13, hallo??? Richtig machen muß man's schon, wie bei allem anderen übrigens auch. Dieser Pessimismus, tststs... :-D
#ubuntu-de 2012-10-12
<haihaihai> n8
<fjodor> hi, ich moechte ein keybinding auf den powerknopf legen. wenn ich den mit xev auslese bekomme ich sowas hier: http://pastebin.com/zWpVkbaz
<kubine> Title: MappingNotify event, serial 33, synthetic NO, window 0x0, request MappingKe - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<AnonymousES> nachdem ich den rechner von mir längere zeit an habe (so 3 bis 4 stunden), kann ich im Network-Manager Panel nichts mehr anklicken, es wird beispielsweise "Verbindungen bearbeiten" nicht geöffnet, kennt das jemand? was müsste ich neustarten?
<dreamon_> AnonymousES, Kennen schon.. leider hab ich dafür auch keine Lösung ;)
<AnonymousES> dreamon_: hauptsache ich weiss, das haben andere auch, dankeschön :-)
<AnonymousES> wird hier gnome3 auch supportet?
<dAnjou> solange es das aus den quellen ist
<AnonymousES> es ist wohl so, dass das an dem unity-panel-service liegt, weil das mail-icon wird dann auch nicht mehr blau, sobald neue mails reinkommen
<AnonymousES> dAnjou: ich will da nicht mehr arbeit machen, oder ins fettnäpfen treten, deswegen frage ich vorher
<koegs> AnonymousES: hast du dann mal probiert einfach das nm-applet neu zu starten?
<fjodor> hi, ich nutze lubuntu und habe einen anderen wm installiert. der laueft aber immernoch innerhalb der lubuntu desktopumgebung. der standard keyboard switcher ist wohl ibus. mit im-switch stelle ich die eingabemethode auf ibus um und starte dann ibus. das problem, dass ich keine layouts zu ibus adden kann
<fist> hey, ich habe ausversehen mein uhr-panel in der leiste oben deinstalliert. weiss jmd wie ich das zurueck bekommen koennte
<dadrc> Ubuntu-Version, welche DE?
<fist> 12.04, ubuntu mit unity
<dadrc> Wenn du es wirklich deinstalliert hast, das Paket müsste indicator-datetime-gtk2 sein
<fist> kk
<fist> bin sofort wieder da
<fist> dadrc++
<fist> danke sehr
<dadrc> gern
<fist> vllt kann ich diesem zusammenhang noch etwas klären, was mich seit längerem stört: ich habe über SUPER+t einen shortcut auf "open trash". ich finde allerdings nicht die einstellung unter "all settings > keyboard", dort gibt es so einen shortcut einfach nicht. jmd eine idee wo er noch definiert sein könnte?
<dadrc> ccsm
<AnonymousES> koegs: das panel habe ich mehrmals versucht neu zu starten, das bringt aber leider nichts
<dadrc> fist, um genau zu sein, kannst du ihn da überschreiben, die Tastenkombinationen von Compiz sind "wichtiger" als die eingebauten
<dadrc> Der Hotkey für den Trash ist leider hardcoded -.-
<dadrc> Hier ist ein Bugreport dazu, falls du dich eintragen willst: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/823142
<kubine> Title: Bug #823142 “Unity keyboard shortcuts conflicts with those defin...” : Bugs : “unity” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<AnonymousES> dadrc: dankeschön, das werde ich machen!
<dadrc> Das war für fist, aber wenn du den gleichen Bug hast :)
<AnonymousES> ach, achso 
<fist> dadrc: danke nochmal :)
<fjodor> gibt es ein applet, dass bequem keyboardlayout switchen kann? ich nutze lubuntu/lxde
<fjodor> ich wuesste einfach nur gerne was ich starten muss :)
<fjodor> ich moechte japanische und russisch eingeben koennne
<dadrc> ich glaube kaum, dass dein Keyboard mit 'nem echten japanischen Layout klarkommt :>
<fjodor> es gibt kein echtes japanisches layout
<fjodor> zumindest nicht was du darunter verstehst
<dadrc> tatsächlich schon, aber das kommt nicht mit 108 zeichen aus
<fjodor> zeig mal
<dadrc> Willst du ibus nutzen?
<fjodor> dadrc: ich hab keine ahnung. ibus ist scheinbar unter lubuntu vorgesehen, aber ich krieg es nicht zum laufen. dazu muss ich sagen, dass ich den lubuntudesktopbenutze aber openbox durch einen tilingwm ersetzt habe. es funktionieren bis auf den kalender auch alle systray programme und so. aber ibus krieg ich nicht hin
<fjodor> ich hab mit im-switch auf ibus umgestellt, aber das ibusapplet sagt auch nach neustart dass es nichts findet
<fjodor> btw. dadrc so sieht ein japanisches keyboard aus: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Japanese_input_methods#Japanese_keyboards
<kubine> Title: Japanese input methods - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (at en.wikipedia.org)
<dadrc> joa, das is das übliche. hatte irgendwo mal ein riesendings für hiragana gesehen
<fjodor> und fuer ein japanisches keyboard sind 108 zeichen viel zu viel. japaner haben nur 50 silben es reichen also 50 tasten + shift
<fjodor> oder du machst es noch einfach. da die silben in einer 5x10 matrix aufgebaut sind kannst du auch mit 15 tasten auskommen
<fjodor> 5 vokale 10 konsonanten
<dadrc> meh, ich fürchte übrigens, du schlägst dich gerade mit https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lubuntu-meta/+bug/952680 rum
<kubine> Title: Bug #952680 “Input Method Switcher will not launch” : Bugs : “lubuntu-meta” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<fjodor> dadrc: gibt es nicht einfach ein anderes programm was ich installieren kann? das sollte doch wirklich nicht son problem sein. auf japanisch koennte ich noch ein paar wochen verzichten, aber russisch haette ich jetzt schon gerne
<dadrc> SCIM gibt's noch
<dadrc> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Schriftunterst%C3%BCtzung#SCIM
<kubine> Title: Schriftunterstützung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dadrc> Da kannste auch noch mal gucken, ob deine IBus-Einstellung komplett sind
<fjodor> thx
<fjodor> und noch ne frage haette ich :) ich resize oft firefox. gibt es die moeglichkeit, dass der bildausschnitt bei der textstelle bleibt die man gerade liest ?
<dadrc> Wüsst nicht
<fjodor> dom.disable_window_move_resize koennte doch der richtige wert sein ja?
<dadrc> klingt brauchbar, probier halt aus :)
<fjodor> ne geht nicht :(
<fjodor> boah bin ich genervt von solchen problemen :( jetzt weiss ich nciht wie das programm heisst fuer : "System -> Systemverwaltung -> Sprachunterstützung"
<dadrc> müsste gnome-language-selector sein
<fjodor> dadrc: habs schon selber gefunden danke
<fjodor> dadrc: jetzt funzt auch ibus, ich musste zunaechst die passende sprachunterstutzung installieren
<taleon> moin
<WasserDragoon> hi habs mit nem usb stick hinbekommen und nun mal xbmcbuntu getestet, allerdings hängt das ohne ende weiß jmd rat?
<WasserDragoon> kann es daran liegen dass der laptop alt und verstaubt is?
<LetoThe2nd> vielleicht ist auch der stick einfach nur lahm ;)
<WasserDragoon> LetoThe2nd: nope habs ja auf hdd installiert
<LetoThe2nd> WasserDragoon: was wolltest du uns dann gerade mit dem usb stick sagen? ;)
<dadrc> Vielleicht haben auch die xbmcbuntu-Typen was verbastelt
<dadrc> Keine Ahnung, was die da bauen.
<LetoThe2nd> dadrc: das kommt noch dazu.
<WasserDragoon> hm bräuchte ja nur ein gutes fullscreen media center zum musik abspielen auf nem geburtstag
<prophy> hallo, ich wollte mal fragen, ob es möglich ist, die ganzen Profilordner aus /home/<user>/ irgendwo anders zu lagern und was für die Konfiguration nötig ist?
<LetoThe2nd> prophy: definiere "woanders lagern"
<prophy> bzw. kann man das überhaupt zentral machen?
<dadrc> ja, eine andere Festplatte/Partition als /home mounte
<WasserDragoon> wäre ja auch für alternativen offen, dachte nur dass xbmc hier die beste wahl ist
<dadrc> WasserDragoon, nur für Musik eigentlich total Overkill
<dadrc> prophy, guck dir mal http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Home_umziehen an
<WasserDragoon> dadrc: alternativen? ich möchte ungern was starten, wo andere leute dran rumklicken, es sollte schon fullscreen sein usw.
<WasserDragoon> entertainer schaut ja auch ganz nett aus is aber auch wieder so ein overkill
<dadrc> Was soll denn im Fullscreen zu sehen sein?
<WasserDragoon> musikauswahl evtl. noch lautstärkeeinstellungen
<WasserDragoon> möglichst wenig was mit dem system zu tun hat
<WasserDragoon> nur eben für die musikwiedergabe von nöten is
<WasserDragoon> da hatte sich xbmcbuntu halt eben angeboten weils ne eigene sitzung hat
<WasserDragoon> ich glaub ich sollte das alte ding erstmal aufschrauben und irgendwie an den lüfter kommen und den säubern evtl. läufts ja dann rund
<dadrc> Für sowas benutz ich ja immer gmusicbrowser und drück dann F11
<WasserDragoon> hmm wäre auch ne möglichkeit einfach banshee oder sowas und fullscreen
<WasserDragoon> ich mein die wahrscheinlichkeit dass jmd ausversehen f11 drückt is ja eigentl. gering
<dadrc> zumindest weniger aufwand
<dadrc> zieh einfach die tastatur ab
<dadrc> dann ist sie 0
<WasserDragoon> hm auch nich so das wahre wenn ich oder jmd anderes das musikstück wechseln soll
<WasserDragoon> egal ich find schon noch ne möglichkeit
<WasserDragoon> danke
<dadrc> kannst doch die maus dranlassen
<LetoThe2nd> man kann auch einfach den displaymanager umgehen und nur banshee als sizung starten oder so.
<WasserDragoon> LetoThe2nd: das hört sich interessant an wie geht das
<LetoThe2nd> WasserDragoon: musst ein bisschen googlen, aber vllt so: http://www.jfdesignnet.com/?p=180
<LetoThe2nd> ah nodm war das buzzword
<LetoThe2nd> http://jeffhoogland.blogspot.de/2011/12/howto-get-right-to-x-with-no-display.html
<LetoThe2nd> WasserDragoon: ^^^^
<k1l_> prophy: vom ansatz her könnte man da mit mount arbeiten
<stevieh> WasserDragoon: es gab auch mal nen Touchscreenbasiertes mp3 player projekt... aber lange her.
<stevieh> WasserDragoon: und für ne Party will man glaub ich auch was, was überblenden kann...
<WasserDragoon> LetoThe2nd: vielen dank werd ich dann mal probieren
<WasserDragoon> stevieh: danke aber touchscreen hat das ding leider nich^^
<WasserDragoon> stevieh: ne überblenden is nich so wichtig
<stevieh> WasserDragoon: schon klar, aber damit mein ich vor allem ne einfache bedienung
<menace> Hi, ich wuerde ganz gerne eine Auslastung von Speicher und Prozessen auf meinem lokalen System aufzeichnen, und moeglichst machine-readable abgelegt bekommen. aber ich brauche keine webseite, da ich bloss die performance von programmen auf einer maschine über längere zeit messen will (und die systemperformanz insgesamt). daher scheint mir nagios/munin etwas überfrachtet (auch wegen dem ganzen netzgedöns und www-seiten..).. hat jemand sonst ein
<ppq> menace: keine ahnung ob dir das hilft, aber mit 'top -b > datei.txt' kann man die top-logs speichern. problem: für jeden intervall, also default alle 3 sec. wird ein neuer absatz inkl. info-header in die datei geschrieben, nicht sehr handlich
<ppq> bzw. >>
<AnonymousES> top -b -n 1 aufrufen, vielleicht in einem script dass top -b -n 1 > datei.txt alle X sekunden/minuten/stunden aufruf und in eine datei pastet
<AnonymousES> >>
<menace> und speicherauslastung dann mit free -m oder wie? gibts noch "genauere" ausgaben für prozessorauslastung als uptime? z.b. für jeden prozessor?
<AnonymousES> menace: die processorauslastung für jeden process steht doch im top
<AnonymousES> inkl. speicher, uptime
<ppq> AnonymousES: top -b gibt schon von selbst alle 3 sekunden was aus, -n1 ist ziemlich sinnfrei. wenn man das intervall festlegen will, ist -d besser
<AnonymousES> ppq: der sinn besteht dadrin, dass wenn du top -b -n 1 aufrufst du wieder zur kommandozeile kommst
<ppq> & am ende ;)
<ppq> naja, whatever floats your boat
<AnonymousES> ppq: warum am ende ein &?
<menace> hm
<menace> klingt gar nicht mal schlecht
<ppq> AnonymousES: weil man dann wieder zur kommandozeile kommt?
<AnonymousES> ppq: bei top -b -n 1 - unnötig
<ppq> AnonymousES: ja, das ist nur ein bisschen von hinten durch die brust ins auge. aber egal. nächste anforderung war: auslastung pro kern. da fällt mir spontan nur htop ein, menace, aber das kann nicht loggen
<menace> hrm
<AnonymousES> top zeigt auch die kerne an
<AnonymousES> nee, anscheinend nicht, nur CPUs
<ppq> oh, doch, tatsache
<ppq> man muss aber in top auf die taste 1 drücken, damit es das tut
<ppq> nicht per command line zu setzen, leider
<ppq> da muss man wohl eine top rc schreiben lassen
<ppq> top starten, 1 drücken, W drücken um die rc zu schreiben
<AnonymousES> irgendwie ist das mit top nicht das optimale, ich kenne da aber nichts
<ppq> wenn einen die prozess-infos gar nicht interessieren, kann man die ja mit head wegschneiden, das macht das ganze handlicher
<menace> hrm
<menace> das reicht schon... (ich meinte auch die cpus)..
<AnonymousES> sowie ppq meint in der .topfrc abspeichern und top -bc -n1 >>datei.txt aufrufen dann hast du alles, nur finde ich die auswertung etwas mühsam
<AnonymousES> es gab mal, wird es immer noch geben so ein python script, dass sowas auch auswertet, ich habe leider den namen nicht mehr und das lief leider nur mit sudo rechten
<dadrc> mpstat wär noch 'ne option
<dadrc> kann sowohl kerne als auch komplettstats
<dadrc> Für 'nen Dualcore zB: mpstat -P 0 | tail -n2 && mpstat -P 1 | tail -n1
<dadrc> Oder, für faules Pack: vmstat
<argo> moin, ich habe gerade den laptop eines freundes hier, bei dem /boot formatiert wurde. das gesamte system ist per LVM verschlüsselt. ich will GRUB wieder installieren, nur scheiter ich an den anleitungen dies über chroot zu erledigen -.- 
<argo> wäre jemand geneigt mir mit rat & tat zur seite zu stehen? :)
<dadrc> Wenn du konkrete Fragen hast, einfach stellen.
<dadrc> Und den Kumpel mal hauen, /boot verschlüsseln ist fast immer total sinnlos.
<argo> dadrc: nee, /boot war nicht verschlüsselt. nur hat jemand aus versehen /boot mit NTFS formatiert, anstatt die SD-karte die es eigentlich treffen sollte :D
<argo> dadrc: woran ich scheitere ist, dass ich nach chroot-methode wie im UU-wiki dargestellt beim befehl sudo chroot /mnt /bin/bash eine fehlermedlung bekomme
<dAnjou> argo: dann ab in einen pastebin damit
<dadrc> Jo, raten können wir die nicht
<argo> moment :)
 * dAnjou gibt schon wieder meta-hilfe, ohne vom problem ahnung zu haben ... böser dAnjou! *undtschüss*
<dadrc> War doch sinnvoll
<argo> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/raw/411092/
<dadrc> argo, dann ist vorher was schiefgegangen
<dadrc> Hast du vorher den ganzen LVM-Kram sauber gemounted, inklusive Entschlüsseln?
<argo> dadrc: lvscan ergibt überall ACTIVE
<argo> sind die dann schon entschlüsselt?
<ppq> ne
<ppq> cryptsetup luksOpen
<ppq> und so
<ppq> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/LUKS#ffnen
<kubine> Title: LUKS › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ppq> gerätedatei ist in /dev/mapper
<ppq> da landet dann auch die neue
<argo> cryptsetup gibt "Unkown action" zurück. ist aber installeirt und auch via modprobe geladen
<ppq> kopier mal deinen befehl (nur die eine zeile) hier rein
<argo> sudo cryptsetup luks0pen /dev/mapper/lvm-root 
<ppq> das ist ne null und kein großes o
<ppq> ;)
<argo> oha 
<argo> hmm, device  /dev/mapper/lvm-root is not a valid LUKS device
<ppq> argo: du musst auch noch nen namen als argument hinten ran schreiben
<ppq> zb 'sudo cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/mapper/lvm-root cryptoroot'
<ppq> oder so
<argo> ppq: habe ich. ich schreibe auf einem anderen rechner, daher kopiere ich die befehle nicht. vollständig lautete der befehl: sudo cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/mapper/lvm-root root 
<ppq> achso
<ppq> merkwürdig. und http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Logical_Volume_Manager#Logical-Volume-Management-manuell-starten hast du komplett durchexerziert, ja?
<kubine> Title: Logical Volume Manager › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ppq> wobei, wenn nicht, dürfte lvm-root gar nicht in /dev/mapper auftauchen..
<ppq> ist das system denn wirklich verschlüsselt?
<ppq> probier doch mal, /dev/mapper/lvm-root einfach zu mounten und gib uns ggf. die fehlermeldung
<argo> ppq: ja, das system ist wirklich verschlüsselt. mounten scheint zu klappen .... 
<ppq> dann ist es nicht verschlüsselt, sondern nutzt nur lvm :)
<argo> naja, es kommt beim mounten keine fehlermeldung, aber ich kann dennoch nicht drauf zugreifen. es ist evrschlüsselt, habe das PW auch hier :)
<argo> hah! jetzt schein chroot /bin/bash zu funktionieren, I'm goin' on tryin'! 
<Martin-I-DE-NRW> Hallo zusammen. Seit einiger Zeit habe ich das Problem dass mein PC immer sehr lange stillsteht bevor sich etwas regt. Meistens bei verwendung von Firefox und irgendwelchen Internetseiten aber auch im Chromium ... Hat jemand eine Idee?
<dadrc> Flash?
<Martin-I-DE-NRW> dadrc: Ich habe im FF Flashblock installiert aber auch Seiten ohne Flash sind sehr langsam. Mit "top" kann ich zum entsprechenden Zeitpunkt auch kein Programm ausmachen das in dem Moment sehr viel CPU verbraucht.
<dadrc> Das ist schlecht.
<dadrc> Mal in /var/log/syslog geguckt, nachdem sowas passiert ist?
<jokrebel> Martin-I-DE-NRW: Soll heißen, das zu dem Zeitpunkt kaum CPU-Last ist? 
<Martin-I-DE-NRW> jokrebel: genau das soll es heissen ... zumindest kann ich nichts erkennen. Mag natuerlich auch sein dass top in dem Moment auch nichts mehr mitbekommt, ich weiss es nicht. Zumindest ist das Wechseln zwischen Tabs und selbst underschiedlichen Programmen sehr azeh
<Martin-I-DE-NRW> zaeh
<jokrebel> Martin-I-DE-NRW: top zeigt das doch in verschiedenen Spalten ganz oben recht gut an was die CPU(s) tut. Und dort kann man auch gleich prüfen was der Speicher macht und ob vielleicht geswapt wird.
<Martin-I-DE-NRW> genau, aber ich kann ja nicht sicherstellen dass das Terminal in der Zeit nicht auch einfriert und sich erst wieder aktualisiert wenn der Moment vorbei ist.
<jokrebel> siehe auch http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/top
<kubine> Title: top › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Martin-I-DE-NRW> Mein Speicher ist eigentlich immer zu 3/4 frei. geswapped wird auch nix. Der Rechner hat 8gb Speicher drin
<TheInfinity> Martin-I-DE-NRW: schon mal IO angeschaut?
<Martin-I-DE-NRW> TheInfinity: Wie mache ich das?
<TheInfinity> Martin-I-DE-NRW: ich glaube lsio
<TheInfinity> Martin-I-DE-NRW: ansonsten googlen, da gabs verschiedenen kram
<jokrebel> Martin-I-DE-NRW: Wenn Du tio mit der option "-d 0.1" startest, fällt Dir das schon auf wenn da mal nichts aktuallisiert wird.
<jokrebel> da gäs glaub auch iotop oder so
<Minipluto> jupp. iotop -ao
<jokrebel> tio = top … und im 2ten Satz: gas = gäbs  … *Knoten aus den Fingern rausmach*
<Martin-I-DE-NRW> sieht nicht sehr verdaechtig aus ... die Werte pendeln so bei 2%
<jokrebel> welche jetzt
<Martin-I-DE-NRW> die io-Werte im iotop
<jokrebel> Martin-I-DE-NRW: Und die einzelnen Werte für die CPU bei "top -d 0.1"?
<Martin-I-DE-NRW> xorg scheint in den Momenten die ganze CPU zu fressen ... laeuft zumindest kurzzeitig auf 99%
<Martin-I-DE-NRW> also wenn ich einen Link anklicke friert alles kurz ein (top inclusive) und dann sehe ich xorg mit 99% cpu
<Martin-I-DE-NRW> dann funktioniert alles wieder bis zum naechsten Klick
<jokrebel> Martin-I-DE-NRW: Schon mal die X-Log-Dateien gesichtet? 
<Martin-I-DE-NRW> werde ich gleich mal reinschauen
<jokrebel> Martin-I-DE-NRW: System ist aktuell? Und welche Version hast Du eigentlich?. Paste bitte ein "lsb_release -a" und die komplette Ausgabe von "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade". (Über einen NoPaste-Service wie zB.: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ )  Danke.
<kubine> Title: Neuer Eintrag › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> Martin-I-DE-NRW: Und? Schon weitergekommen?
<Martin-I-DE-NRW> Hi, habe das Problem mit dem 100% XOrg wohl geloest. Ein anderer Treiber fuer meine NVidia Grafikkarte laesst alles schon sehr viel fluessiger laufen. Bei Google finden sich allerhand eintraege die auf einen komischen Treiber hinweisen
<jokrebel> Martin-I-DE-NRW: Na prima
<Martin-I-DE-NRW> mal schauen obs das war und ob die verbesserung anhaelt :)
<JPierre> Abend, ich bin gerade dabei mein Ubuntu voll zu verschlüsseln, habe eine /boot partition im setup fragt ubuntu dann wo der bootloader hin soll, standerdmäßig eingestellt ist sda meine boot partition ist aber sda1 ich habe einfach install gedrückt weil weiter nix in der anleitung stand war das richtig erkennt ubuntu das er den bootloader in die /boot partition stecken soll?
<JPierre> warum antwortet niemand?
<stevieh> tja nun
<I-Punkt> 18:54:59 - JPierre: warum antwortet niemand? Vielleicht spiegelt sich deine Bequemlichkeit, vollständig auf Satzteichen und auf groß-lein-Schreibung zu verzichten, auf die Leser ab. Du gibst an, dass Grub in sdx geschrieben wird. Das Managen des Bootvorganges steht dann eh in der Konfiguration von Grub. wiki.ubuntuusers.de/System_verschlüsseln/Schlüsselableitung
<bekks> I-Punkt: 1012 185708 -!- JPierre has quit [Quit: Page closed]
<I-Punkt> hmmm
<I-Punkt> er wir e++
<I-Punkt> sorry, Tastaturabflug
<WasserDragoon> hallo zusammen da bin ich wieder ich hab nun die /etc/X11/Xsession.d/99x11-common_start bearbeitet, original auskommentiert und exec rhythmbox reingeschrieben, jetz is nur rhythmbox da allerdings nich im vollen bild
<WasserDragoon> wie krieg ich das fenster nun aufs volle bild also maximiert
<jokrebel> Klick auf das Maximieren-Symbol in der Taskleiste geht nicht?
<WasserDragoon> jokrebel: ich bin damit den display manager umgangen, gibt also keine titelleiste/taskleiste
<WasserDragoon> LetoThe2nd hatte die gute idee, da ich auf ner party möglichst low level nur musik haben möchte und die leute nur im programm selbst zugriff haben sollen
<jokrebel> hört sich speziell an. Halt mich da raus
<WasserDragoon> ging nach dieser anleitung http://www.jfdesignnet.com/?p=180
<kubine> Title: JFDesign Blog » Kiosk Machine Running a Single X11 Application (at www.jfdesignnet.com)
<WasserDragoon> im prinzip muss ich nur wissen wie ich mittels exec rhythmbox noch parameter mitgeb die dann das programm maximiert bzw im fullscreen (party modus/f11) startet
<bekks> Ohne Window Manager kein Maximieren :)
<WasserDragoon> auf der seite wird das mit firefox mittels javascript:resizeTo(1024,768) gemacht das muss also irgendwie gehen
<bekks> OMFG.
<bekks> Das muss überhaupt nicht irgendwie gehen. Bei Firefox wird das per Javascript über DOM gemacht.
<WasserDragoon> wieso omfg der öffnet damit das im parameter angegebene, wenns also irgendwie für rhythmbox nen parameter für den party modus gibt dann sollte das doch gehen
<bekks> Nö.
<bekks> Nur weil Firefox DOM unterstützt muss das doch keine andere Applikation auch tun.
<verwirrt> http://overtag.dk/wordpress/rhythmbox-fullscreen/
<kubine> Title: Rhythmbox Full Screen | Ben Jao Ming (at overtag.dk)
<bekks> Per Plugin -.- 
<verwirrt> rhythmbox -D FullscreenView
<verwirrt> steht unten
<WasserDragoon> verwirrt: ziel der display manager umgehung war dass keiner irgendwie an andere sachen kommt
<verwirrt> achso
<WasserDragoon> aber danke trotzdem
<verwirrt> Gibts für Linux keine Software, die nen Kioskmodus bereitstellt, wo halt nur das Programm gestartet wird dann?
<WasserDragoon> verwirrt: scheinbar nich :-(
<ppq> verwirrt: erstell dir einfach eine eigene x-session, wo nur das programm gestartet wird und sonst nichts
<verwirrt> Hab nen Artikel gefunden "Kiosk PC unter Ubuntu", da gehts aber um ne Sufumgebung für Internetcafes z.B.
<_moep_> es gibt imho ganze distros für sowas
<_moep_> wo dann nur nen browser drauf is
<WasserDragoon> ppq: das mach ich ja gerade das problem is nur dass es net den kompletten bildschirm nutzt
<ppq> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Eigene_Desktopumgebung da ist beschrieben, wie man sich eine eigene session erstellt
<kubine> Title: Eigene Desktopumgebung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ppq> WasserDragoon: achso. hm, dann starte einen fenstermanager mit
<ppq> twm-kiosk zb
<WasserDragoon> hmm dann probier ich viell. doch mal das hier http://jeffhoogland.blogspot.de/2011/12/howto-get-right-to-x-with-no-display.html
<kubine> Title: Thoughts on Technology: HOWTO: Get right to X with No Display Manager (at jeffhoogland.blogspot.de)
<ppq> WasserDragoon: urgs, da wird man grafisch als root eingeloggt
<WasserDragoon> die frage is jetz nur wie ich sämtliche dm's entferne
<WasserDragoon> ach man bevor ich mir jetz n rießen stress mach starte ich einfach ubuntu normal und öffnes im party modus, wer f11 drückt oder den party modus verlässt kriegt eben kein bier mehr :-P
<ppq> gut so ;)
<ppq> zur not: live-cd booten und alles read-only mounten
<WasserDragoon> sodele bin dann mal wieder weg danke für eure hilfe
<FRauANtje> irc.fu-berlin.de
<KING_LEE> guten abend
<KING_LEE> ich hänge an einer ffmpeg sache und einem script das mir nen ordner von dateien umwandeln soll. daas script hab ich, es soll nur mit http://ffmpeg.gusari.org/static/ laufen, ich bekomme die zwei dinge aber nicht zusammen
<kubine> Title: Index of /static (at ffmpeg.gusari.org)
<ppq> KING_LEE: wo liegt das problem?
<veryhappy> Hallo Leute, ich bin hier echt am verzweifeln, erst habe ich versucht unter debian den vdr einzurichten, jetzt versuche ich es unter ubuntu. Ich denke ich sollte noch denen sagen, die vdr nicht kennen, dass das der videorekorder für linux ist.
<veryhappy> Ich bin echt am verzweifeln, wer Ahnung davon hat, bitte helft mir. ;)
<bekks> !wf | veryhappy 
<bekks> !wf > veryhappy 
<kubine> veryhappy: Um möglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte Folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht? Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so? Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversion wird verwendet? Gibt es Fehlermeldungen? Wenn ja, bitte nopasten, z.B. auf http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<veryhappy> Ja, mein Gott, ich habe gedacht, dass ihr erstmal fragen stellt und nicht mir so einen automatisierten Mist hier reinwerft.
<veryhappy> Sorry für meine Ausdrucksweise aber ich kann nur antworten,wenn ich fragen bekomme
<bekks> Was funktioniert?
<bekks> Was funktioniert nicht?
<veryhappy> ok
<veryhappy> Der VDR ist soweit eingerichtet, dass er mir anzeigt, dass er läuft. Allerdings kann ich nicht auf die grafische Oberfläche komme und viele Fehlermeldungen zum X-Frontend bekomme.
<bekks> Und die wären?
<bekks> !paste > veryhappy 
<kubine> veryhappy: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<veryhappy> Ich weiß bekks, ich hätte pastebin.org verwendet, danke.
<veryhappy> Ich habe gerade probleme vdr-fbfe umzuleiten in eine Datei, ich bekomme immer /root/fbfe: Keine Berechtigung
<veryhappy> Ich muss doch die Fehlermeldungen pipen können in eine Datei
<bekks> Was ist der vollständige BEfehl den Du da ausführst?
<veryhappy> sudo vdr-fbfe > /root/fbfe
<bekks> Und kannst du vorher mal ein lsb_release -a in einen pastebin schicken bitte?
<veryhappy> dabei ist /root/fbfe nur die datei wo es reinsoll
<veryhappy> ok
<bekks> Das > wirkt nicht auf sudo.
<veryhappy> achso ok
<bekks> du kannst auch einfach /tmp/wasauchimmer nehmen.
<veryhappy> so ich habe jetzt lsb_release installiert per apt-get
<bekks> Was?
<veryhappy> wie schicke ich dies jetzt in pastebin, dass ihr eine Url bekommen könn?
<bekks> lsb_release -a | pastebinit
<veryhappy> ok
<veryhappy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1275797/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<veryhappy> Das ist alles, was ich bekommen habe nach lsb_release -a | pastebinit
<bekks> Ja, reicht doch auch :)
<bekks> Und jetzt bitte die Fehlermeldungen, von denen Du vorhin sprachst.
<veryhappy> Achso ok. :D ich habe gerade erst kapiert, dass das pastebinit ja die Anwendung ist, nur um Inhalte auf pastebin zu uploaden. :D Verzeihung :D
<veryhappy> funktioniert das auch mit sudo oder nicht?
<veryhappy> sudo vdr-fbfe | pastebinit
<bekks> Probiers doch aus :)
<veryhappy> ok
<veryhappy> da kam nur der halbe text, hmmm
<veryhappy> gibt es nicht auch sowas wie >1&2 ?
<veryhappy> für pastebinit?
<bekks> Das hat doch mit pastebinit genau nichts zu tun.
<veryhappy> achso ok
<veryhappy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1275803/, das verstehe ich jetzt nicht. Der VDR sollte doch laufen?!
<bekks> Warum sollte der laufen?
<veryhappy> moment, ich bekomme gerade keine verbindung mehr über ssh zum rechner...
<veryhappy> ich muss mal den rechner neu starten. Ich gehe zwar über remote rein, der Server steht trotzdem nur 2 Zimmer weiter...
<veryhappy> Ist also im LAN ;)
<bekks> Wieso denn den Rechner neustarten?
<bekks> SSH neustarten reicht.
<veryhappy> Ich hatte eben keine Verbindung mehr zum SSH, nur zum Rechner über ping, da musste ich den Rechner per Tastatur neustarten.
<bekks> Blödsinn.
<bekks> SSH neustarten reicht.
<veryhappy> Wie startet man SSH wenn man nicht mehr reinkmmt? Ich habe ganz einfach den Rechner lokal wieder neugestartet.
<veryhappy> bin wieder drauf
<ulio> veryhappy: den remote zugriff mußt du beim vdr freigeben, da gibt es eine conf für
<bekks> Wenn du eine TASTATUR daran benutzt, kannst du einfach "sudo service ssh stop" eintippen, und danach das ganze mit "start".
<bekks> Dazu muss man den Rechner nicht neustarten - schon mal gar nicht mit der Tastatur, mit der man auch ssh neustarten kann.
<veryhappy> ok gut.
<veryhappy> ulio: ich habe jetzt immer versucht über ssh das frontend zu starten über ssh X11 forwarding
<bekks> Hat dein ssh Server denn überhaupt X forwarding aktiviert?
<bekks> Und kriegen wir jetzt endlich vernünftige Fehlermeldungen oder nicht?
<ulio> du brauchst nur den vdr ein plugin und gut ist
<veryhappy> ja ich kann xclock und gnome-session usw über ssh benutzen. ich gehe über Xming über putty in windows auf meinen Ubunturechner
<veryhappy> gibt es ein programm mit dem ich sehe welche services exakt laufen und welche nicht?
<bekks> "ps"
<veryhappy> achso hmm ja vergessen
<ulio> veryhappy: vdr+xineliboutput und zugriff per vdr-sxfe
<ulio> veryhappy: zudem muß der vdr laufen, der muß eine funktonierende channels.conf haben ohne jeden fehler sonst startet der vdr nicht
<veryhappy> ulio: dort bin ich vermutlich gescheitert.
<veryhappy> gibt es irgendwo dort draußen im "weltweiten netz" auch eine anleitung die mich mal weiterbringt?
<veryhappy> ;)
<ulio> veryhappy: du braucht diese channels.conf eventuell ein nur 1 Sender ... sonst brauchst du erstmal mit den anderen sachen nicht weitermachen
<bekks> Ich bin raus. Du lieferst leider nicht die gewünschten Informationen.
<ulio> veryhappy: ww.vdrportal.de
<veryhappy> ok danke
<veryhappy> bekks: ich versuche immer alles selber zu schaffen.
<ulio> veryhappy: da findest du alles was du brauchst
<bekks> Dann brauchst du zumindest meine Hilfe ja nicht.
<veryhappy> :D
<veryhappy> bist du morgen wieder da bekks ?
<veryhappy> ok, danke leute, ich versuche es einfach nochmal
<veryhappy> danke :D
#ubuntu-de 2012-10-13
<herodidi> nabend
<ppq> hallo herodidi 
<Jumper_Thunder> hallo #ubuntu. habe hier unter ubuntu 12.04 ein problem den sound von simcity 3000 zum laufne zu kriegen. will das mit osspd regeln jedoch kann es anschienend die audiodevices nicht anlegen. Der syslog sagt CUSE: failed to register chrdev region.
<bekks> Jumper_Thunder: Warum genau willst du OSS verwenden, wenn unter 12.04 PulseAudio mit ALSA default ist?
<Jumper_Thunder> bekks: ich will nur simcity 3000 verwenden ;)
<jokrebel> Jumper_Thunder: Kennst Du das Wiki dazu? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Spiele/SimCity_3000
<kubine> Title: SimCity 3000 › Spiele › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Jumper_Thunder> Ja. das spiel geht ja. nur kein Ton ;) und padsp nimmt es nicht weil das gegen ein anderes libc oder so gelinkt ist jokrebel 
<jokrebel> Jumper_Thunder: "Oder so" bedeutet?
<bekks> "padsp nimmt es nicht" inde ich viel interessanter.
<bekks> !wf > Jumper_Thunder 
<kubine> Jumper_Thunder: Um möglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte Folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht? Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so? Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversion wird verwendet? Gibt es Fehlermeldungen? Wenn ja, bitte nopasten, z.B. auf http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<jokrebel> bekks: Wie auch immer <g> ne komplette Meldung nopasten würde vielleicht helfen können.
<Jumper_Thunder> Ich bin mir eigentlich ziemlich sicher, dass man das Problem von Simcity selbst eh nicht lösen kann daher habe ich euch die Informationen erspaart. Aber gut. Padsp /usr/local/games/simcity3000/sc3u.sh liefert: http://pastebin.com/sX0rBa28 Ohne padsp geht der Sound nicht. Ubuntu 12.04
<kubine> Title: Inconsistency detected by ld.so: dynamic-link.h: 62: elf_get_dynamic_info: Asser - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<bekks> Jumper_Thunder: Kannst du mir bitte mal die Ausgabe von "lsb_release -a" und "uname -a" geben?
<Jumper_Thunder> bekks: http://pastebin.com/NjAGJwGA
<kubine> Title: LSB Version: core-2.0-amd64:core-2.0-noarch:core-3.0-amd64:core-3.0-noarch:core- - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<jokrebel> Kernel 3.5? in ner 12.04er LTS?
<Jumper_Thunder> Momentan kompiliere ich jedoch eh den 3.6.2 Kernel in der Hoffnung, dass der Bug in cuse den ich Gesehen hatte auch das funktionieren von ossdp verhindert.
<Jumper_Thunder> xorg-edgers ppa jokrebel 
<bekks> Das xorg.edgers PPA liefert KEINEN kernel.
<bekks> Ich verwende es ja selbst :)
<Jumper_Thunder> uhm.. sicher?
<bekks> Jumper_Thunder: Vergiss OSS. Das ist tot. Schon seit Jahren.
<bekks> Jumper_Thunder: Ja, ganz sicher.
<bekks> Jumper_Thunder: Du hast ein 12.10er System, oder?
<sappel> moin
<Jumper_Thunder> Nein, es ist 12.04. http://pastebin.com/tc9xhbyx
<kubine> Title: apt-cache show linux-image-3.5.0-17-generic Package: linux-image-3.5.0-17-gener - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<Jumper_Thunder> war nur das falsche ppa ^^
<Jumper_Thunder> c
<jokrebel> Jumper_Thunder: _Dann_ ist es aber ganz schön verbastelt, weil 12.04.1 hat aktuell 3.2.0-32
<jokrebel> Jumper_Thunder: Den Kernel den Du nutzt hat das neue Ubuntu welches immer noch Beta ist.
<Jumper_Thunder> Yup, dass ist es. Aber es läuft alles super soweit. Bis auf Simcity 3000 wegen oss.
<Jumper_Thunder> -s
<jokrebel> so aber leider nur schwer supportbar…
<bekks> Jumper_Thunder: Zeig mal bitte deine /etc/apt/sources.list
<Jumper_Thunder> Mein Problem hat doch aber gar nichts mit dem Kernel zutun. Ich suche nur nach einer funktionierenden Kompatibilitätsschicht zwischen OSS und Pulseaudio... http://pastebin.com/A01kTmuY habe direkt noch den output von ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ angehängt
<kubine> Title: # See http://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for how to upgrade to # new - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<sappel> wenn ich mein lokalen thunderbird bzw. lightning mit einem android handy ohne drittanbieter syncen will, was kann man da empfehlen? 
<jokrebel> _Das_ nenn ich mal ne Fremdquellenkiste; könnte neuer Rekord sein.
<stevieh> :-)
<stevieh> sappel: sollte das gehen?
<stevieh> sappel: wenn dann am ehesten über einen eigenen Funambol Server...
<k1l_> sappel: da wirst du nen eigenen server brauchen
<sappel> stevieh: ist funambol demnach immernoch aktuell? die letzte rls version bei sourceforge schien mir etwas lange her
<sappel> k1l_: ein server wäre vorhanden
<k1l_> sappel: das ist halt schon was aufwand 
<stevieh> sappel: hmm.. warte, syncevolution hat glaub ich auch schon was eigenes drin, ich glaube das ist erstmal unabhängig von Evo, würds aber nicht beschwören.
<stevieh> sappel: ich wüsste nix anderes...
<Jumper_Thunder> jokrebel: Aber alles läuft rund :)
<stevieh> sappel: nen apple server in ner vm ;-)
<jokrebel> …noch
<sappel> stevieh, k1l_ : danke, dann schau ich mir die 2 varianten (funambol u. syncevolution) mal an
<stevieh> sappel: ich habs irgendwann aufgegeben, wollte z.B. auch die Photos der Kontakte syncen...
<sappel> stevieh: mir geht es nur um den kalender
<k1l_> sappel: das hier kam die tage auch mal auf: http://www.daniel-ritter.de/blog/android-kontakte-und-kalender-ohne-google-syncen-mit-horde-4
<jokrebel> Jumper_Thunder: Mit Ubuntu hat _das_ jedenfalls IMHO nicht mehr viel zu tun.
<sappel> stevieh: ich würde auch auf einen anderen kalender umsteigen bei android, das wäre mir egal.
<Jumper_Thunder> jokrebel: Ich gehe euch dann aber nicht auf die Nerven. Versprochen ;) 
<stevieh> sappel: den evo kalender synce ich über google mit dem Android, das geht sehr gut.
<sappel> stevieh: ich will 3. anbieter vermeiden :)
<stevieh> sappel: wollte ich auch schon immer, ich habs aufgegeben...
<Jumper_Thunder> jokrebel: Damit hast du absolut recht. Aber alternativen wie Arch sind mir zu komplex. Da biege ich mir lieber mein Ubuntu zurecht.
<bekks> Und machst es unsupportbar.
<k1l_> Jumper_Thunder: dein misch masch ist sehr schwer zu supporten. das mischen von paketquellen ist dringend nicht empfohlen. man kann einfach nicht genau sagen ob dein fehler nun vlt nur aufrgrund des paket mixes zustande kommen
<bekks> Auch ein Weg. Muss jeder selbst wissen. Ich möchte das jedenfalls nicht supporten.
<stevieh> k1l_: das mit Horde sieht interessant aus, das muss ich mal probieren...
<Jumper_Thunder> Der Fehler tritt auch bei einem komplett unverbasteltem Ubuntu auf. Hatte das Problem nämlich schon ab der Installation von Ubuntu 12.04 ;)
<k1l_> Jumper_Thunder: im wiki simcity 3000 artikel wird von möglichen problemen berichtet. dabei wird u.a. hierdrauf gewiesen:http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Sound_Problembehebung#OSS-Devices
<kubine> Title: Sound Problembehebung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l_> du könntest auch mal in der wine appdb gucken ob es da lösungen gibt für das spiel
<Jumper_Thunder> Den Artikel hatte ich gelesen. alsa-oss habe ich bereits installiert. Und das Simcity ist Nativ. Die wine version wäre unproblematischer.
<Jumper_Thunder> Also.. ich finds wirklich gut das ihr mir versucht zu helfen. Nicht das ich jetzt zu unfreundlich rüberkomme..
<sappel> k1l_: horde sieht allgemein ganz schön interessant aus
<mpathy> Hi Ihr.. Hab gerade verwundert festgestellt das es gar keine Release Candidates mehr gibt. Also in der Schedule stehen sie zwar aber heute ist immer noch die Beta 2 online.. Und jemand hat behauptet die maen keine RCs mehr.. Ist das richtig?
<bekks> Ja.
<mpathy> Wenn ja, würdet ihr, wenn man den PC heute schon einrichten will, eher die Beta 2 oder eine Daily nehmen?
<bekks> Spielt auch keinerlei Rolle, weil es "apt-get update" und "apt-get upgrade" gibt.
<bekks> Völlig wurscht.
<k1l_> mpathy: betas und RCs sind eh nur dailies mit nem extra namen
<mpathy> Ja natürlich. Darum gehts aber auch nicht. Sondern falls noch was größeres murksig ist an der Beta
<k1l_> mpathy: ich würde immer die daily nehmen, da du sonst erstmal viel updaten lassen musst
<mpathy> Naja k1l_ ich würde schon sagen das man bei so bedeutungsschwangeren Dailies wie einer Beta oder einem RC schon besondere Sorgfalt walten lässt und die deutlich besser und öfter prüft als ne normale Daily. Also das denke ich mir halt zumindest.
<mpathy> Andernseits denk ich mir, das eine Daily halt immer die Bugs, die ggf. auch schon bei der Installation und dem Hardwareerkennen oder falscher Hardwareansteuerung etc. bemerkt hat gleich mit drin sind
<k1l_> mpathy: es sind trotzdem dev versionen :)  ich glaube eine der Betas war auch nicht überall bootbar
<mpathy> Aber falls die Dailies wirklich alle gleich ordentlich released werden, mach ich mir ab sofort ein tägliches zsync-Cronskript für den Dailiesordner ;)
<mpathy> Weil sich den Delta für ne neue Daily aufs ISO zu schreiben, das geht deutlich schneller als dann nachinstallieren da hast recht
<bekks> ?
<mpathy> ? :)
<bekks> ?.
<bekks> Wie willst du auf ein abgeschlossenes ISO ein Delta schreiben? Das würde mich mal interessieren.
<sysdef> diff ^^
<mpathy> Schon mal gefragt was die zsync-Dateien im Releasesordner machen? Guckst du: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/zsync 
<kubine> Title: zsync › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<mpathy> Super tool
<bekks> mpathy: Ich weiß sehr genau was zsync ist.
<bekks> Nur hilft das leider genau gar nicht wenn es darum geht, ein ISO auf deiner CD zu verändern. :)
<mpathy> Hab ich was von ner CD gesagt? Für mich heißt ISO .iso :)
<mpathy> Mit CDs arbeitet doch kein Schwein mehr
<bekks> Wie installierst Du?
<mpathy> Normalerweise USB, manchmal PXE
<jokrebel> *räusper*
<k1l_> mpathy: eine woche vor dem release sollten keine großen änderungen mehr kommen. ob man das nun explizit rc nennt oder nicht macht da keinen unterschied
<mpathy> Naja das dann zwar kein RC mehr rauskommt, aber workflow-technisch der ReleaseCandidateFreeeze noch ne Rolle spielt, so als Milestone?
<mpathy> Hab mich halt nur gewundert das da noch nen extra Eintrag für den 11.10. drin stand: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/ReleaseSchedule
<kubine> Title: QuantalQuetzal/ReleaseSchedule - Ubuntu Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu.com)
<k1l_> mpathy: ja, es gibt halt nur kein extra iso mehr
<mpathy> jokrebel: Du hast dich geräuspert..? Hat noch genug Platz für Fragen auch wenn ich soviel schreibe :)
<mpathy> Okay. Wäre vll. nen Eintrag irgendwo auf ubuntuusers.de wert, weil die Leute das halt noch anders kennen. Aber selbst die Leute bei Ubuntu haben da ja wikitechnisch noch nix geschrieben. Komisch.
<k1l_> mpathy: also nimm die daily oder die letzte beta und update dann. die beiden möglichkeiten hast du
<jokrebel> mysam: Ist nur, weil es eigentlich für künftige Versionen einen eigenen Kanal #ubuntu-de+1 gibt ;-)
<k1l_> mpathy: es gibt halt den rc-"freeze" noch, aber kein iso mehr.
<mpathy> jokrebel: Stimmt jetzt fällts mir wieder dunkel ein. Nun ja.. Wäre aber auch einen Eintrag im Topic oben wert, findet ihr nicht?
<stevieh> hmm.. mein cardreader spinnt auf dem X230. Wie könnten denn die module so heissen? 
<mpathy> jokrebel: der das der Bot anspringt wenn man 12.10 oder Quantal eintippt..
<mpathy> stevieh: Inwiefern? Hab auch einen X230. PS: Irgendwelche Unterschiede im Stromverbrauch zu 12.04 bemerkt?
<bekks> mpathy: Das würde eine unnötige Belästigung durch den Bot bewirken. Ich kann das auch ohne :9
<stevieh> mpathy: inwiefern was? Ich fahr 12.04 mit 3.4 irgendwas kernel. 
<stevieh> aber es lag wohl nicht am modul, jetzt gehts. Das ist nur halb befriedigend...
<bekks> Wieso denn 3.4?
<mpathy> Ah okay. Dann könnte sich 12.10 evtl für dich lohnen. Da tuts einwandfrei.
<stevieh> bekks: weil der 3.2er auf der Kiste freezt.
<bekks> Ein Kernel freezed nicht :)
<bekks> Der paniced höchstens.
<stevieh> bekks: das mag sein ;-) aber die Konsole ist mit meinen bunten pixelchen belegt..
<stevieh> bekks: und da die erkenntnis nicht neu ist, hab ich da nicht das bedürfnis, dem auf den Grund zu gehen, dazu kämpfe ich genug auf anderen linux fronten den ganzen tag.
<stevieh> mpathy: werd ich auch machen, sobald es released ist. Da geht dann auch der Sound im Dock?
<mpathy> stevieh: Die einzige Sache ist evtl. die das mit dem neuen Kernel anfangs dier Stromverbrauch etwas höher ist. Aber das ist bereits mit dem nächsten kleinen Kernelpatch der kommt gefixed wenn nicht schon bis zum Release.
<bekks> mpathy: Von welchen Patches redest du?
<stevieh> mpathy: sehr schön, dann bin ich gespannt. Der Rest läuft ja eh superrund.
<mpathy> stevieh: Ich hab kein Doch k.A.
<Jumper_Thunder> schaue wir mal, ob der neue kernel das problem löst.
<mpathy> bekks: Na es hieß das mit dem aktuellen Kernel der Stromverbrauch bei den Thinkpads oder zumindest bei dem Modell wo ich habe wieder etwas angestiegen wäre im Vergleich zum alten, der neue dafür aber für ganz viele andere Verbesserungen was mein Modell angeht sorgt. Die Stromverbrauchsthematik sei aber im Vanilla-Kernel bereits gefixed
<Jumper_Thunder> nope. selbes problem ._.
<mpathy> Als die Thinkpads mit Ivy Brigde.
<mpathy> Jumper_Thunder: hmm?
<Jumper_Thunder> mpathy: ossdp geht nicht weil cuse keine devices anlegen kann ._.
<mpathy> ossdp?
<Jumper_Thunder> auch wenn alsa-oss deinstalliert ist will es nicht. und auch nciht mti dem neuesten kernel. w t f?
<mpathy> Hä aber ich hab doch Ton gehört? Naja das neue Daily ist gleich drunten dann test ich das nochmal live.
<Jumper_Thunder> huch ich glaub du verstehst das falsch mpathy 
<Jumper_Thunder> ich meine nicht dein Problem ;)
<k1l_> mpathy: er meint bei simcity 3000
<bekks> mpathy: "Es hieß" - wo hieß es das denn?
<mpathy> k1l_: Ah okay war wohl vor ner dreiviertel Stunde :D
<mpathy> bekks: Weiß ich nimmer, irgendnen Forenthread hier oder im Thinkpad-Forum. Aber wenns da war ist es durch linrunners Pakete bestimmt eh schon gefixed.. stevieh, die solltest du dir auch installieren und dann guck einfach mal auf die Batterieanzeige. Da kommen einem Freudentränen :D
<bekks> Wer oder was ist "linrunner"?
<stevieh> mpathy: oh, ich bin so schon begeistert... im vergleich zum T61
<mpathy> http://thinkwiki.de/TLP_-_Linux_Stromsparen - ist auch in diversen Magazinen behandelt worden. Bringt auch bei nicht-Thinkpads jede Menge Einsparungen aber bei Thinkpads rockts am meisten
<kubine> Title: TLP - Linux Stromsparen – ThinkPad-Wiki (at thinkwiki.de)
<bekks> mpathy: Aha. Hat also ursächlich gar nichts mit Ubuntu zu tun.
<mpathy> bekks: Hä? Nein ich meinte der Kerl hat das bestimmt über seine Pakete schon selber gefixed. Die Ubuntu haben bei ihm Vorrang weil er es selber benutzt. Ist auch hier in der Community tätig, heißt linrunner.
<mpathy> Außer Stromsparpaketen gibts auch Extras für Thinkpads unter Ubuntu: http://thinkwiki.de/Ubuntu_ThinkPad_Extras_PPA - für die 1-2 Dinge die nicht funktionieren sollten
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu ThinkPad Extras PPA – ThinkPad-Wiki (at thinkwiki.de)
<mpathy> So ich bin dann mal off, installieren ist angesagt
<k1l_> mpathy: da es aber ein ppa ist gehört das nicht hier in den offiziellen support :)
<stevieh> k1l_: steht das so im Supportvertrag? :-)
<k1l_> stevieh: ja:)
<k1l_> ne aber im ernst. die veränderten pakete sind schwierig zu supporten. da wissen die maintainer selber besser was da wie wo geändert wurde.
<stevieh> k1l_: klaro, aber da ja meist eh jeder das supported, was er kennt, kann es ja trotzdem passen..
<stevieh> so, und off erstmal
<Martin-I-DE-NRW> Hallo, gibt es bei Ubuntu 12.04 auch einen Shortcut um alle Fenster zu minimieren? Frueher ging es mit Strg+Alt+D glaube ich ... 
<k1l_> Martin-I-DE-NRW: die super taste lange drücken. da werden die shortcuts aufgelistet
<k1l_> (und dann sieht man, dass es strg+super+d ist)
<jokrebel> k1l_: Bei mir ist es (und steh da auch) Strg+Alt+D
<k1l_> hmm, hab hier nen 12.10 zwar. aber das mit alt scheint ja nicht zu klappen bei ihm
<Loetmichel> ist da der RC2 eigentlich schon raus?
<jokrebel> Martin-I-DE-NRW: Hast Du das vielleicht mit was anderem überschrieben?
<k1l_> Loetmichel: gibt keine rcs mehr
<Loetmichel> sollte heissen: für den 11ten war ja release canditate angekündigt. kann man den schon runterladen?
<k1l_> Loetmichel: der releasecandidate ist nur noch ein "state" und kein eigenes iso mehr
<Loetmichel> aha
<jokrebel> Martin-I-DE-NRW: Siehe - tastatur - Tastaturkürzel - Navigation - Alle normalen fenster verbergen
<mus4> Hallo, wie bekomme ich heraus, welche User in welcher Gruppe ist?
<bekks> Schau Dir die /etc/group an
<mus4> danke
<k1l_> gab da auch nen gui tool. guck mal in den systemeinstellungen unter benutzergruppen
<mus4> ne danke reicht schon
<Martin-I-DE-NRW_> Also in den Einstellungen steht schon das korrekte, ueberschrieben habe ich meines Wissens nach nichts.
<k1l_> Martin-I-DE-NRW_: geht denn strg-super-d?
<Martin-I-DE-NRW_> k1l_: wenn Super=Umschalttaste ist dann nein
<k1l_> nein, super ist die windows taste
<Martin-I-DE-NRW_> ok, dann gehts :)
<Martin-I-DE-NRW_> danke
<sommer> hi kann ich ein vlc stream als /dev/video1 verbinden?
<sommer> mounten wie auch immer?
<ppq> wie meinst du das? du willst den video-input aus /dev/video1 über netzwerk streamen? ja, das geht mit vlc
<ppq> medien -> aufnahmegerät öffnen -> video-gerätename /dev/video1 -> unten wo wiedergabe steht auf den pfeil und auf streamen gehen
<lookbehind> Hallo, mag mir wer auf die Schnelle den Unterschied zwischen den Paketen "linux-generic" und "linux-image-generic" erklären. Müsste mich zwecks Installation von Xubuntu 12.04 dazwischen entscheiden.
<ppq> lookbehind: linux-generic hängt sowieso nur von linux-image-generic ab
<ppq> existiert vermutlich nur aus kompatibilitätsgründen
<ppq> standardmäßig ist linux-generic nicht installiert, sondern linux-image-generic
<lookbehind> Also "linux-image-generic" installieren, und ich bekomme das komplette Paket?
<ppq> ja
<lookbehind> Ok, danke!
<catweazle> lookbehind: ist das nicht normal eh schon dabei?
<catweazle> bzw. sollte es doch überhaupt nicht zur Auswahl stehen können
<ppq> wenn man den debian-installer ("text-installer") im experten-modus nutzt, muss man den kernel auswählen, catweazle 
<lookbehind> Naja, ich muss die Installation über die Alternate-CD machen, und da fragt er mich halt.
<lookbehind> Bin eh mal gespannt wie oft ich die Installation wiederholen darf, weil mir das UEFI wieder in die Suppe spuckt :D
<ppq> was für hardware hast du denn?
<catweazle> ein Mac?
<ppq> macs haben efi und kein uefi
<lookbehind> Lenovo s205
<lookbehind> Kann ich allerdings nicht weiterempfehlen :D
<ppq> ach, das hab ich auch
<ppq> 12.04 läuft bestens 
<ppq> frühere versionen allerdings nicht
<lookbehind> Naja, ich hatte schon 11.10 drauf, hab dann auf 12.04 upgedatet (vor 2 Wochen)... es läuft, ja, aber wie :D
<ppq> ich habe es nach wochenlangem kampf auch gescgafft, 11.04 zu installieren, nachdem ich es letzten frühling gekauft hatte. mit 11.10 hatte ich auch noch bootloaderprobleme. 12.04 war die erste version, die wirklich out-of-the-box funktionierte, vom grafiktreiber mal abgesehen
<ppq> aber das ist mit einer fglrx-installation im recovery modus auch erledigt
<lookbehind> Ich hatte unter 12.04 Probleme mit: W-LAN, Grafik, Lautstärkeregelung, Sondertasten und meiner vermurksten Home-Verschlüsselung :D Wenigstens letzteres will ich durch die Neuinstallation mal grade biegen... bin mal gespannt zu welchen Problemen das so führt :D
<lookbehind> Bei der Alternate-CD schlägt der Schritt "Software auswählen und installieren" fehl. So wie ich das verstanden habe, ist aber das Grundsystem doch schon drauf oder? Theoretisch könnte ich die Kiste doch dann von der Platte booten, hab dann zwar nur eine Shell, aber das ließe sich ja mit "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop" ändern. Oder fehlt doch noch was anderes wichtiges?
<ppq> lookbehind: ich würde eher nochmal neu installieren, mit der option "kommandozeilensystem", da wird dann wirklich nur das grundsystem installiert
<ppq> lookbehind: vorteil ist, dass dann das erste mal ohne X gestartet wird und du bequem im terminal den fglrx-treiber installieren kannst, den braucht es nämlich damit X überhaupt läuft, der freie treiber geht leider nicht
<catweazle> ppq: geht der den bei 12.10 schon?
<lookbehind> Naja, ich versuchs mal so... wobei er iwie erstaunlich lange für den Bootloader braucht... der MBR is doch bloß 512 Byte groß
<ppq> catweazle: ist halt ein s205-spezifisches problem, ich habs noch nicht probiert..
<lookbehind> @ppq: Läuft 12.04 bei dir mit GRUB2? Oder musstest du den auch wieder mit GRUB-Legacy ersetzen?
<ppq> lookbehind: nein, mit grub2 geht es auf anhieb, wenn man den installer alles automatisch machen lässt - selbst mit windows-dualboot
<lookbehind> Windows? Ne danke, ich brauch das Ding produktiv :D
<lookbehind> *hmpf* Gibts beim bearbeiten einer verschlüsselten LVM noch was besonderes zu beachten, das nicht im UU-Wiki auf der LVM-Seite steht? Der Installer war so freundlich mir eine 50GB Root-Partition zu spendieren, dafür hat SWAP ganze 512MB...
<lookbehind> (Aber immerhin kann ich die Kiste schon mal booten, das ist schonmal positiv)
<ppq> lookbehind: du kannst luks volumes nicht vergrößern
<ppq> vollverschlüsselung ist sowieso wenig sinnvoll, home reicht doch
<lookbehind> Ich will nicht das gesamte LVM vergrößern, sondern die Aufteilung der "Partitionen" im LVM ändern. Für Root reichen mit 10-20 GB, dafür hätt ich SWAP gerne mit min 3 GB, um Suspend to Disk nutzen zu können.
<lookbehind> Und das mit nur Home verschlüsseln hatte ich schon... das is so lange ne gute Idee, wie der Kasten auch funktioniert. Aber sollte die Platte mal raus müssen, oder man von nem Live-System an seine Daten müssen ist das mit dem ecrypt-FS die reinste katastrophe. Das LVM kann ich hingegen ganz gemütlich im Live-System einhängen
<ppq> kompromiss: /home als extra partition auslagern und mit luks verschlüsseln
<lookbehind> Macht der Installer nicht mit. Er weigert sich ein verschlüsseltes LVM an zu legen, wenn nicht mindestens SWAP auch mit in diesem LVM liegt. Da kann ich dann auch gleich alles da mit rein schmeißen... so what...
<rara> Hallo!
<rara> Wo kann ich Ubuntu downloaden?
<rara> Bitte einen Downloadlink.
<lookbehind> http://www.ubuntu.com/download
<kubine> Title: Download | Ubuntu (at www.ubuntu.com)
<k1l_> !downloads > rara 
<kubine> rara: Informationen zu Downloads finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Downloads
<ppq> lookbehind: partitionier einfach manuell, lvm brauchst du gar nicht
<rara> Danke!
<mus4> tach, ich brauch kurz hilfe bei vsftpd auf ubuntu12.04. und zwar habe ich mir vsftpd eingerichtet so wie ich ihn benötige aber ich kann in dem zugewiesenen ftp verzeichnis keine dateien löschen und bekomme nur "delete failed 550" fehler. meine vsftpd config http://pastebin.com/yPgEuzUf
<kubine> Title: # Example config file /etc/vsftpd.conf # # The default compiled in settings ar - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<mus4> könnte das evtl an den user rechten liegen?
<ara> Hallo an alle!
<ara> Danke für die Antwort vorhin.
<Guest26407> Wollte nur fragen.
<Guest26407> Braucht mein PC irgendwelche Anforderungen für Ubuntu?
<Guest26407> Braucht mein PC irgendwelche Anforderungen für Ubuntu?
<lookbehind> @mus4: Ich bin jetzt kein Profi was FTP angeht, aber, kannst du denn Dateien erstellen und bearbeiten? Wenn ja, liegt es vielleicht am Sticky-Bit
<stevieh> Guest26407: das ist wirklich eine sehr unspezifische Frage, oder?
<vectory> Guest26407: die hardware sollte kompatibel sein, sonst geht zb die grafikkarte nicht, wenn die treiber dafuer fehlen
<Guest26407> vectory: Gibt es auch Sicherheitsupdates?
<vectory> Guest26407: sicher
<mus4> lookbehind, nein ich kann keine datei hochladen, ich kann nur lesen
<Guest26407> vectory: Also ich meine Updateseite?
<vectory> Guest26407: auf launchpad.com ist der bugtracker. wissenswertes gibts aim ubuntuusers.de wiki
<vectory> -a
<Guest26407> vectory: Jetzt ist es mir wieder eingefallen-.
<vectory> Guest26407: es?
<Guest26407> vectory: Was ich dich fragen wollte.
<vectory> mich?
<Guest26407> vectory: Ja.
<Guest26407> vectory: oder allgemein eher gesagt.
<lookbehind> mus4: die Rechte 550 stehen für Besitzer: lesen + ausführen; Gruppe: lesen + ausführen; Others: nix
<Guest26407> alamar: Hi!
<vectory> Guest26407: koenntest du bitte deine frage stellen oder andere ihre arbeit machen lassen?
<Guest26407> vectory: Kann ich von der ISO Cd booten?
<vectory> Guest26407: das kannst du vermutlich
<Guest26407> vectory: Oder muss da Windows vorinstalliert sein.
<k1l_> Guest26407: kannst direkt booten
<Guest26407> vectory:?
<k1l_> !installation > Guest26407 
<kubine> Guest26407: Informationen zu Installation finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Installation
<vectory> Guest26407: nein, wenn du die livecd laedst, kannst du das system ohne installation direkt von der cd testen
<Guest26407> vectory: Ich lade es gerade von Chip herunter.
<k1l_> Guest26407: nein, tu das nicht
<Guest26407> +k1l: Warum?
<k1l_> Guest26407: nimm bitte die orginal ubuntu versionen von ubuntu.com oder ubuntuusers.de
<Guest26407> +k1l: Was ist daran falsch?
<k1l_> Guest26407: manchmal haben die da etwas verändert an den versionen. und dann wissen wir hier nicht wie wir bei problemen helfen können, wenn das verändert wurde
<Guest26407> +k1l: Wurde Lubuntu auch von euch gemacht?
<Guest26407> Ich nehme mal an!
<Guest26407> Nein.
<Guest26407> Entschuldigung.
<k1l_> Guest26407: von uns hier arbeiten die wenigsten direkt mit. aber ubuntu, kubuntu, xubuntu und lubuntu werden von ubuntu direkt supportet also auch von uns hier
<Guest26407> okay.
<k1l_> Guest26407: klausl, das ist eine ban evasion was du machst. ciao
<vectory> kann mir bitte jemand sagen, wo ich sehe, ob pakete in (l)ubuntu vorinstalliert sind?
<vectory> *bzw, ob ein paket nachtraeglich, zb durch abhaengigkeiten dazy kam
<dAnjou> defcon: check mal deinen client, dein cloak is nich richtig eingerichtet
<defcon> dAnjou: der stimmt schon so ;)
<dAnjou> 17:08:22 ::: defcon [~ean@dslb-188-104-207-108.pools.arcor-ip.net] has joined #ubuntu-de
<catweazle> so richtig Sinn macht der Cloak aber nicht
<dAnjou> tut er nich
<stevieh> vectory: ich glaubte aus den Augewinkeln zu sehen, dass du mindestens die depends über *ähm* aptitude gut sehen kannst. Ich kannst nur nicht bedienen...
<k1l_> !changinghost > defcon 
<kubine> defcon: Setze <user:pw> als Serverpasswort, um direkt beim Verbinden mit dem Server deinen Cloak zu erhalten.
<defcon> in der whois ist er gesetzt, das reicht. ob der nu direkt beim verbinden gesetzt wird oder nicht, ist mir sowas von .....
<ppq> drei zeilen bei jedem join, willst du jedes mal mit so einem getöse reinkommen? ;)
<vectory> ot *hust*
<dAnjou> vectory: ganz ruhig, wenn mein browser zurückkommt, kriegste deine antwort ;)
<dAnjou> http://askubuntu.com/questions/50077/how-to-get-a-list-of-preinstalled-packages
<kubine> Title: installation - How to get a list of preinstalled packages? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<vectory> danke dAnjou
<vectory> ums mal vorweg zu nehmen, roard verbraucht hier 100+ mb ram. das ist doch nicht richtig
<LupusE> hi
<lookbehind> Ich bin so dumm, ich bin so dumm, ich bin so dumm...
<lookbehind> Da hab ich mich so gefreut dass mein Xubuntu doch vergleichsweise reibungslos funktionierte. Trotz EFI und verschlüsseltem LVM.
<lookbehind> Da wollt ich doch gleich mal alle Software nachschieben, die mir sonst noch so fehlte.
<lookbehind> Man sollte aber, bevor man automatische Paketlisten verwendet, diese auf Altlasten überprüfen.
<jokrebel> lookbehind: Smalltalk bitte nebenan in #ubuntu-de-offtopic. Danke
<lookbehind> Sonst kann es passieren, dass diese einem den prächtig funktionierenden GRUB2 durch GRUB Legacy ersetzen... *narf*
<lookbehind> Ok, Frage: Im Wiki wird im Zusammenhang mit GRUB2 eigentlich überwiegend von dem Paket "grub-pc" gesprochen. Es gibt auch das Paket "grub-efi-amd64" Bevor ich jetzt neustarte und gar nimmer rein komme: Welches brauche ich?
<jokrebel> lookbehind: Also bei mir hier (12.04.1) sind "grub-common - grub-gfxpayload-lists - grub-pc - grub-pc-bin - grub2-common" installiert. (Intelprozessor 32Bit)
<jokrebel> lookbehind: Wenn Du natürlich AMD mit 64Bit hast sollte das anders sein.
<lookbehind> Ok, den Unterschied zwischen ix86 und amd64 bekomm ich noch hin. Mein Problem ist eher, dass dazu noch ein nettes UEFI und ein vollverschlüsseltes LVM kombiniert werden müssen.
<lookbehind> Ok, laut einer anderen Anleitung im Netz brauche ich nur die Pakete grub-common, grub-efi-amd64 und os-prober
<lookbehind> Allerdings lässt sich GRUB2 nicht in den MBR installieren. Gerüchten zu folge braucht man das aber wohl auch nicht. Frage: Ist da was dran? Noch läuft das System, wenn ich das jetzt einfach ausprobiere vielleicht nicht mehr.
<vectory> lookbehind: wenn dein system hochfaehrt, wo ist eigendlich dein problem?
<vectory> grub legacy?
<lookbehind> Ich weiß nicht ob es hoch fährt. Ich hab es vorsichtshalber noch nicht neu gestartet :D
<vectory> naja, reparieren kann man das ja vom livesystem
<lookbehind> Nein, nicht mehr GRUB-Legacy. Den hatte ich fälschlicherweise installiert, und mir damit meinen prächtig funktionierenden GRUB2 zerschossen
<lookbehind> Jetzt möcht ich gern zurück auf GRUB2, zusammen mit dem netten EFI-BIOS und dem verschlüsselten LVM
<bekks> "Allerdings lässt sich GRUB2 nicht in den MBR installieren."
<bekks> Ohne im MBR zu sein, wird das nicht funktioniere.
<bekks> +n
<bekks> lookbehind: Warum genau kannst Du den nicht in den MBR installieren?
<vectory> lookbehind: schau einfach mal in den apt logs, was vorher installiert war
<vectory> wenn bekks mit dir fertig ist :)
<lookbehind> bekks: bei sudo grub-install /dev/sda weigert er sich dies zu tun, da ihm das mit der GPT-Partitionstabelle wohl nicht schmeckt. Laut Fehlermeldung geht das dann nur mittels UUIDs, was aber laut Fehlermeldung zu riskant ist, und er das nicht machen möchte.
<bekks> "weigert sich zu tun" "schmeckt nicht".
<bekks> KAnnst Du mal konkrete, vollständige Fehlermeldungen in einem Pastebin zeigen?
<lookbehind> Nein, leider nicht, weil ich die komplett abtippen müsste.
<bekks> Ja, dann tu das.
<lookbehind> Ok, kann n bisschen dauern...
<bekks> Ohne kronkrete Fehlermeldungen sind deine Interpretationen des Geschmacks deines Computers leider nicht allzuviel wert :)
<bekks> Ein USB Stick ist auch hilfreich.
<jokrebel> lookbehind: Notfalls ein Foto hochladen ;-)
<davin> guten tag, kann mir jemand erfahrungen zur performance von einem software raid5 mit lvm und dm-crypt nennen?
<erare> Ist es möglich mittels drbd einen echtzeitsync zu bauen?
<bekks> davin: Bestimmt, aber nur in #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<bekks> erare: Nein.
<erare> bekks: gibt es eine andere möglichkeit dafür? Alles was ich bis jetzt gefunden hat hat bis zu 15 sekunden delay. :/
<davin> bekks: danke. dann stelle ich die frage dort nochmal ;)
<bekks> erare: Ja, aber nicht für "kostenlos, unter Linux.
<erare> bekks: darf ruhig etwas kosten
<bekks> Symantec Storage Foundation. Enthält den Veritas Volume Manager, der dann in Echtzeit Storages spiegeln kann.
<bekks> Kostest halt mehrere zehntausend Euro. Pro Knoten.
<bekks> Und ist auch Offtopic hier :)
<erare> Okay, eventuell doch nicht der richtige weg. Wie dem auch sei, danke bekks ;)
<lookbehind> Das mit dem Abtippen war mir dann doch zu blöde. No Risk No Fun oder so. Ergebnis: System bootet problemlos. Dafür ist aus irgendwelchen Gründen die Config in meinem Home-Verzeichnis komplett durcheinander. Aber da werd ich jetzt ganz radikal ein Backup einspielen :D
<lookbehind> Danke so weit!
<Satorisanja> Hallo
<jokrebel> Satorisanja: Hi - einfach drauf los fragen…
<Satorisanja> Ich habe einen Kartenleser über den usb Anschluß 
<Satorisanja> den Treiber habe ich von der CD die dabei war installiert.
<jokrebel> Satorisanja: Das war ein Treiber für Ubuntu?
<Satorisanja> Dann habe ich "Karteninformation" installiert und die Meldung Kein Lesegerät angeschlossen....
<Satorisanja> Ja der Treiber war für Linux ab ubuntu 10.04
<Satorisanja> ich habe ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<jokrebel> Satorisanja: Wie genau bist Du da vorgegangen (Link zur Anleitung) und was genau ist das für ein Gerät (lsusb bitte nopasten)
<Satorisanja> moment
<Satorisanja> das Gerät ist: SCL011 ein Kartenlesegerät für Digitale Ausweise und VRR Fahrkarten
<Satorisanja> SCM Microsystems, Inc. SCL011 RFID reader
<jan77> hallo
<Satorisanja> also erkannt wird das Gerät
<Satorisanja> hallo jan77
<Satorisanja> ich habe das Programm Karteninfo manuell über die Konsole installiert
<Satorisanja> mittels ein beigefügtes .sh script
<vectory> tja, das war wohl veraltet
<jokrebel> Satorisanja: Nochmal: was sagt "lsusb" im Terminal zu dem Gerät und welcher Anleitung (bitte den Link dorthin) bist Du gefolgt.
<jokrebel> Script - oO
<Satorisanja> Bus 008 Device 002: ID 04e6:5292 SCM Microsystems, Inc. SCL011 RFID reader
<Satorisanja> jokrebel das obrige ist die Konsolen ausgabe
<I-Punkt> ist TomTomTom hier zu gange?
<jan77> jedesmal, wenn ich einen neuen audiostream spiele, bleibt der bass-kanal auf meiner usb-soundkarte still. erst wenn ich in den audioeinstellungen kurz die interne karte vom laptop und dann wieder die externe wähle, kommt auch bass... bis zum nächsten mal
<jan77> ist eine SB X-Fi 5.1 btw. - hat jemand eine idee, woran das liegen koennte?
<vectory> unuebliches setup, der soundserver kommt nicht mit klar
<jokrebel> jan77: In "alsamixer" einstellen und mittels "alsactl store" abspeichern schon versucht?
<witesoul> hallo
<vectory> witesoul: was geht?
<vectory> *nicht?
<witesoul> kann mir jemand sagen wie das packet heißt was bei 
<jan77> jokrebel: wenn ich im alsamixer mit F6 die externe karte waehle, verlasse, dann als root abspeichere und einen neuen stream spiele, habe ich leider immer noch keinen bass
<jan77> muss wieder kurz hin- und herschalten
<witesoul> damn small linux auf dem desktop alle aktiviteten anzeigt
<witesoul> netzwertraffic und cpu auslastung ect
<jokrebel> witesoul: Hier ist aber Ubuntu-Support…
<Satorisanja> funktioniert nicht
<jokrebel> witesoul: Eventuell meinst Du aber conky
<witesoul> supportest du mich nicht auch ein stück wenn du mir es verrätst? =)
<witesoul> ja, genau. vielen dank.
<jokrebel> witesoul: Gerne - und wenn Du ein Ubuntu-Problem hast kannst gerne wiederkommen und wirst dann auch nicht erst schief angequatscht.
<witesoul> das Angebot nehme ich für die Zukunft dankend an
<jan77> hat sonst keiner noch eine andere idee?
<witesoul> ganz primitiv, schreibe dir ein Script und pack es in den Autostart. Aber frag mich bitte nicht wie das geht
<witesoul> conky funktioniert nicht. kommt irgend eine warnungs Meldung wenn  ich es im terminal starten möchte
<vectory> wie irgendwie?
<vectory> nopaste das mal bitte auf paste.ubuntu.com
<vectory> witesoul: ^
<witesoul> habs gepostet dort
<vectory> witesoul: den link dazu bitte auch hier posten
<witesoul> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1277317/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<witesoul> achso, erste mal das ich das mache
<vectory> naja, das sollte doch aber trotzdem laufen, ne warnung ist kein fehler
<jokrebel> witesoul: vectory: Könnte Ihr das bitte wenigstens nach #ubuntu-de-offtopic verlagern, da es ja um DSL und _nicht_ um Ubuntu geht? Danke
<lookbehind> Wo hat der Network-Manager die Liste der bisher verbundenen (W-LAN)-Netzwerke gespeichert?
<witesoul> es geht nicht um dsl.
<witesoul> es geht um dieses tool
<witesoul> das auf xubuntu nicht läuft oder ich es grafisch nicht angezeigt bekomme. wie auch immer =)
<witesoul> aber wegen mir können wir auch gerne switchen
<witesoul> wo kann ich das denn sehen?
<witesoul> @lookbehind
<ppq> lookbehind: guck mal in /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/
<vectory> witesoul: das liegt an openbox, das zeichnet den desktop ieber conky drueber :/
<vectory> *ueber
<jokrebel> witesoul: Du sprachst doch Eingangs von Damn small linux. Hast Du doch ein Ubuntu (welches?) und willst dort nurch dieses "Conky" zum laufen bekommen?
<witesoul> ja, da ist ne datei mit der ssid des wlans
<witesoul> genau
<witesoul> jokrebel
<lookbehind> ppq: Danke, das war schonmal ein guter Tipp. Da steht zwar nur eine der Verbindungen drin, aber immerhin schonmal die wichtigste :D
<witesoul> xD
<jokrebel> witesoul: Zu viele Fragen in einem Satz, klar. Welches Ubuntu mit welcher Destopumgebung nutzt Du?
<vectory> witesoul: schau mal ob dir das unter gnome hilft http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Conky/Problembehebung
<kubine> Title: Problembehebung › Conky › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<witesoul> xubuntu 12.04? die neueste version 
<vectory> witesoul: seit gestern ist 12.10 drausen :)
<witesoul> ja, genau... ich glückspilz^^
<jokrebel> vectory: Stimmt nicht! 12.10 kommt nächste Woche
<jokrebel> vectory: RC =|= ist released (IMHO)
<witesoul> ist die lts version
<witesoul> soviel weiß ich noch
<jokrebel> Und die nächste LTS wird noch _viel_ länger dauern (vermutlich bis April 2014)
<vectory> witesoul: cp /etc/conky/conky.conf ~/.conky.conf; sed 's/own_window_type normal
<vectory> errr
<vectory> witesoul: cp /etc/conky/conky.conf ~/.conky.conf; sed 's/own_window_type [dD]esktop/own_window_type normal/'
<vectory> bzw ~/.conky.conf im editor oeffnen und die anderen einstellungen aus dem artikel uebernehmen
<Guest43350> hi!
<vectory> witesoul: ach, alles mist. jetzt mach ich da selbst mit rum und merk das ich was durcheinander gebracht hab ^^
<Guest43350> Installation schlägt fehl.
<witesoul> Gut das du das schreibst, wollte gerade ändern
<Guest43350> Wer kann helfen?
<vectory> Guest43350: niemand, wenn du keine spezielle frage stellst :)
<Guest43350> vectory: Bei mir schlägt die ganze installation fehl.
<apollo13> Guest43350: lass den blödsinn
<Guest43350> vectory: Den Bootloader kann er auch nicht installieren.
<apollo13> man schreibt im irc leute nicht einfach nach belieben an…·
<Guest43350> +apollo13: Entschuldigung.
<Guest43350> +apollo13: War mein Fehler.
<Guest43350> Bootloader kann er auch nicht installieren.
<Guest43350> Eher gesagt.
<vectory> Guest43350: wie kommst du darauf?
<vectory> ja?
<Guest43350> vectory: Weil er eine Fehlermeldung schreibt.
<Guest43350> vectory: Diese lautet
<Guest43350> vectory: Der Bootloader von Ubuntu konnte nicht installiert werden.
<Guest43350> Niemand?
<vlt> So … hallo! Noch knapp 24 Stunden; dann möchte ich gern Flash auf meinem Ubuntu 12.04 laufen haben. Ist das amchbar?
<vlt> *machbar
<vlt> Ich würde gern Google Chrome und sein eingebautes Flash 12.x nutzen. (Die Mediathek der ARD funktioniert offenbar nur damit.)
<jokrebel> vlt: Hier gehts zur Anleitung http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Adobe_Flash
<kubine> Title: Adobe Flash › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> vlt: Und Ultimatum ist immer schelcht ;-)
<vlt> Ich könnte mir das sparen, wenn ich rausfände, ob es eine URL vom Tatort gibt, die ich mit VLC o. ä. spielen kann. Weiß das jemand?
<ring2> vlt, guck dir mal mediathekview an
<ppq> vlt: ja, das geht, allerdings ist das etwas kompliziert - man muss die url aus dem quelltext zusammensuchen in teilen. einfacher ist das programm mediathekview
<ppq> und dass die mediathek von ard unter ubuntu zur zeit nur mit google chrome funktioniert, ist ein bekanntes problem, die ard arbeitet angeblich daran
<ring2> der fehler mit ard besteht sogar auch mit der neuen flashversion 11.2.202.243
<ring2> vlt, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/MediathekView
<kubine> Title: MediathekView › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<KojiroAK> Chrome hat man schnell installiert, deb runterladen, installieren, fertig.
<ppq> mediathekview auch :) .tar.gz runterladen, entpacken, starten
<KojiroAK> ppq~ da reicht auch ein einfaches apt-get install
<vectory> nicht chromium?
<ring2> KojiroAK, da gibts in precise aber nur eine veraltete version von mediathekview
<vlt> vectory: chromium bringt kein Flash mit.
<vlt> ring1: Wegen des Fehlers bei der ARD möchte ich gern Flash 12.3 verwenden, das mit Google Chrome mitkommt.
<vlt> Ich habe jetzt Google Chrome installiert, aber kein Flash zur Verfügung. Woran kann’ſ liegen?
<jokrebel> Vieles geht auch ohne Flash dank HTML5
<ring1> vlt, dem steht auch nichts im wege. sofern du http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Chromium#DEB-Paket-Google-Chrome gefolgt bist, sollte flash in chrome verfügbar sein
<kubine> Title: Chromium › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<vlt> ring1: Bin ich.  Chrome ist Version 22.0.1229.79.  about:plugins listet aber kein Flash.  Was jetzt?
<ring1> vlt, keine ahnung. bei mir wird das flash-plugin mitinstalliert. eben nochmal verifiziert
<ring1> vielleicht hat jemand anderes einen tip für dich
<vlt> Ich fange am besten nochmal an.
<vlt> d8ade403f8428363e8c25ae4572e20ec  /opt/google/chrome/chrome
<vlt> Kann das jemand verifizieren?
<jokrebel> vlt: Was geht denn nicht? Und warum nimmst Du nicht das Chromium aus den offiziellen Quellen?
<apollo13> in /opt können wir dir gar nix verifizieren^^
<ring1> jokrebel, weil chrome derzeit der einzige browser ist, der die ard mediathek anzeigen kann
<vlt> jokrebel: Das Chromium kommt ohne Flash.
<vlt> apollo13: Warum nicht?
<apollo13> vlt: weil wir nur offizielle sachen verifizieren können
<apollo13> eg via debsums etc alles andere ist rumgerate
<apollo13> außerdem kommt es nicht nur auf die binary an
<vlt> apollo13: Ich wollte irgendwo anfangen ;-)
<vlt> Ich habe Google Chrome jetzt neu installiert. Das .deb heißt /var/cache/apt/archives/google-chrome-stable_22.0.1229.94-r161065_i386.deb
<vlt> Version 22.0.1229.94 wird auch bei „Über Google Chrome“ angezeigt.
<xubuntu044> Guten Abend!
<vlt> 7f879504d8513dcaa89b330f4f1ed336  /opt/google/chrome/chrome  <== Die aktuelle md5sum
<vlt> xubuntu044: Hallol.
<xubuntu044> Wieder ein frisch gebackener  Linux User :)
<vlt> ring1: Kannst Du das bitte mal mit Deinem binary vergleichen?
<xubuntu044> Noch nicht mal ganz installiert und schon im Internet. Das geht mit Windows nicht :)
<xubuntu044> da hab ich doch mal gleich eine Frage. Ich habe 2 Monitore. Jedoch wird mir auf beiden das gleiche angezeigt. Kann man das später noch ändern wenn die Installation fertig ist?
<lookbehind> xubuntu044: Ja kann man. Wie hängt etwas davon ab welche Grafikkarte du verwendest, bzw welchen Treiber.
<xubuntu044> Ich hoffe das wird alles gleich mit installiert oder muss ich mir da die Treiber vom Hersteller laden wie es bei WIN ist?
<lookbehind> Die Treiber musst du unter umständen selbst einrichten, allerdings nicht von der Herstellerseite runter laden. Was für eine Grafikkarte hast du denn?
<xubuntu044> Nvidia Geforce 8600 GT müsste es sein, ich kann aber im Moment nicht schauen weil Xubuntu noch installiert wird
<apollo13> guck mal mit lspci, da stehts vlt
<xubuntu044> Wie mach ich das?
<lookbehind> Schreibst du von dem gleichen System aus? Dann kannst du im Terminal mit lspci schauen was du für eine Grafikkarte hast.
<vlt> apollo13: Nö, da steht nichts über Flash :(
<apollo13> vlt: ich finds gut dass es nicht geht
<xubuntu044> Ähm also ich installiere hier gerade xubuntu und bin über die chat funktion hier rein gekommen, also das ubuntu ist noch nicht ganz installiert
<apollo13> vlt denkt dann ard mal darüber nach ihr zeugs ordentlich zu machen…
<ring1> vlt, ich kann das nicht verifizieren. ich nutze 64bit. außerdem wurde dir doch vorhin schon geraten, verifizieren vielleicht lieber über debsums zu machen
<vlt> apollo13: Ich auch. Kennst Du eine URL, über die ich den Tatort der ARD-Mediathek auch ohne sehen kann?
<lookbehind> xubuntu044: Den nVidia-Treiber solltest du aber direkt nach dem ersten Systemstart zur Installation angeboten bekommen (kommt dann oben neben der Uhr ein Icon). Und, ja, der nVidia-Triber kann 2 Monitore. Hab ich früher selbst mit na 7600GS gemacht
<ring1> vlt, das haben wir dir vorhin auch schon empfohlen: mediathekview
<xubuntu044> lookbehind: ok danke dir
<vlt> ring1: Geht damit auch der Livestream?!?
<ring1> vlt, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/MediathekView
<xubuntu044> Meine größte Sorge ist jetzt nur, dass mein Windows jetzt auch noch startet
<kubine> Title: MediathekView › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<apollo13> vlt: kA ich hab beizeiten im pagesource mir die sachen für vlc rausgesucht denk ich
<vlt> ring1: Danke.
<d00mrul3r> xubuntu044: alt F2 dann xterm eintippen und im xterm lspci. ich hoffe xubuntu kann das so mit alt F2
<ring1> vlt, keine ahnung, livestream hab ich nicht getestet
<lookbehind> xubuntu044: Wenn du dein Windows nicht weg formatiert hast, sollte es noch laufen :)
<xubuntu044> Also bei Alt+F2 passiert gar nix
<lookbehind> d00mrul3r: XFCE müsste Alt + F2 können
<xubuntu044> lookbehind: nein,das habe ich nicht. aber ich hoffe das es sich in den bootloader neben windows gesetzt hat und ich am Anfang dann auswählen kann was ich starten möchte
<lookbehind> xubuntu044: Ansonsten findest du ein Terminal unter Anwendungen (das Icon oben links) => Zubehör
<xubuntu044> lookbehind: Wie gesagt es ist noch nicht fertig installiert. Ich kann im Moment noch nichts machen ausser Chatten bzw das Internet benutzen
<lookbehind> xubuntu044: In der Regel klappt das ganz gut mit dem Windows parallel. Zur Not kann man den Bootloader aber auch händisch anpassen.
<xubuntu044> lookbehind: Ja kann man, wenn man weiss wie :D
<lookbehind> xubuntu044: Wenn du chatten und das Internet benutzen kannst, dann auch ein Terminal
<vlt> apollo13: Das habe ich nicht verstanden. Was meinst Du?
<apollo13> vlt: oh, in dem fall ist mein vorschlag dann irrelevant
<xubuntu044> lookbehind: Also Alt+F2 passiert nix. Ich habe hier das Chat fenster im Vordergrund und im Hintergrund läuft die Installation, ich kann da nichts machen...oder ich finde es nicht :)
<lookbehind> Es kann sein, dass der Rechner etwas langsam reagiert, wenn er mit der Installation beschäftigt ist. Wie gesagt, du müsstest oben links ein kleines Icon haben, hinter dem sich ein Anwendungsmenü befindet. Dort unter Zubehör sollte sich ein Terminal finden.
<ring1> vlt, der livestream scheint nicht verfügbar zu sein. du musst also warten, bis die sendung in der eigenen mediathek zur verfügung gestellt wird. teilweise passiert das allerdings schon während die eigentliche sendung noch läuft. kenne ich vom tatort z.b. so
<vlt> Wieso kann ich nicht einfach das in Google Chrome eingebaute Flash 12.3 benutzen, mit dem es geht?
<vlt> Wo muss ich anfangen, wenn ich rausfinden möchte, warum es nicht geht?
<ring1> vlt, das gibt unsere glaskugel leider nicht her. hier ist der stand der dinge immer noch: chrome deb installieren, flash plugin verfügbar
<xubuntu044> Sollte ich gleich wenn ich auf dem Desktop bin einen Virenscanner installieren?
<vlt> ring1: Ja, Glaskugel gibt es nicht :-(  Deshalb ja die Frage, wo cih mit dem Debuggen anfangen muss.
<ring1> xubuntu044, wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Virenscanner
<lookbehind> xubuntu044: Kannst du dir sparen. Eigentlich müsste man nochmal nach dem Anwendungsgebiet des Systems fragen, und allgemein einen Vortrag über EDV-Sicherheit halten. Aber in aller Regel braucht man unter Linux keinen Virenscanner.
<lookbehind> Man sollte allerdings nicht der Vorstellung erliegen unangreifbar zu sein.
<xubuntu044> Ich bin unter WIN immer mit einer Sandbox unterwegs. Eventuell werd ich sowas auch wieder unter ubuntu installieren falls es da so etwas gibt
<xubuntu044> Muss mich jetzt dann eh erstmal zurecht finden. Aber ich hab ja schon die Live Version getestet, Ist eigentlich nicht schwierig
<xubuntu044> Nur wenn man Jahre langer WIN User ist/war, ist es doch eine kleine Umgewöhnung
<lookbehind> xubuntu044: Ist aber schaffbar. Die meisten hier haben diesen Schritt hinter sich.
<xubuntu044> Wie gesagt, ich benutze ja im Moment noch beides. Vllt reicht mir ja Linux irgend wann mal und ich steige komplett darauf um
<xubuntu044> Kann man eigentlich etwas zur Absturzsicherheit von Linux sagen oder ist das vergleichbar mit Windows?
<lookbehind> xubuntu044: Ich hatte auch anfangs den Plan beides zu benutzen. Hat zwei Monate gedauert, dann setzte das Windows schimmel an. Aber das gehört eher in #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<lookbehind> Sofern die Hardware nicht kaputt war, hab ich noch kein Linux abstürzen sehen.
<xubuntu044> Und wie lange benutzt du es schon?
<lookbehind> Ausschließlich Linux seit etwas mehr als 3 Jahren, davor auch schon n paar Erfahrungen damit gemacht. Aber nicht im Produktiv-Betrieb. Aber wie gesagt, das sind Themen fürs Offtopic
<xubuntu044> Sollen wir dann besser dort weiter reden? 
<lookbehind> xubuntu044: darauf wollte ich hinaus
<vlt> ring2: Mein Kernel ist dieser: 3.2.0-32-generic-pae #51-Ubuntu SMP Wed Sep 26 21:54:23 UTC 2012
<vlt> ring2: Das .deb ist das hier: google-chrome-stable_22.0.1229.94-r161065_i386.deb
<vlt> Das habe ich installiert.
<vlt> Wie kann ich weiter machen. (Jetzt noch 21 Stunden Zeit.)
<vlt> ?
<ring1> vlt, ich kann dir da nicht weiterhelfen
 * vlt installiert jetzt 12.04 komplett neu.
<apollo13> vlt: würde ich nicht tun
<apollo13> das bringt höchstwahrscheinlich absolut nix
<xubuntu737> ups yu schnell geklickt
<xubuntu737> lookbehind: gib mir mal den channel bitte
<lookbehind> xubuntu737: #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<xubuntu737> danke
<Anonymer> Hallo
<Anonymer> Kann man irgenwie auf der arbeitfläche noch eine Verknüpfung mit ein Terminal Befehl erstellen
<ppq> ja, als .desktop datei
<ppq> !menu > Anonymer, hier steht wie das geht
<ppq> hmpd
<ppq> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Men%C3%BC
<kubine> Title: Menü › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ppq> pack die datei einfach nach ~/Arbeitsfläche/
<ppq> als befehl kannst du zb. eintragen:  gnome-terminal -e "hier-dein-befehl"
<ppq> dann wird ein terminal-fenster geöffnet, in dem dein befehl ausgeführt wird
<Anonymer> Ich den Befehl
<ppq> falls du sowas brauchst. kannst natürlich auch den befehl direkt reinschreiben
<ppq> dann ist aber keine interaktion möglich
<ppq> bitte?
<Anonymer> Genome-screensaver-command -l
#ubuntu-de 2012-10-14
<Nightwolf> was macht man, wenn ein programm eine andere paketversion erfordert, als ein anderes programm?
<Nightwolf> also gibt's da irgendwelche lösungen, dass beide programme laufen können?
<ring0> versuchen, beide glücklich zu machen. hast du vielleicht einen konkreten output?
<Nightwolf> die programme heißen etherpad und sharetribe und das paket libc6, falls das dir hilft ^^
<ring1> hast du einen konkreten output mit den abhängigkeiten?
<Nightwolf> gerade nicht
<Nightwolf> die frage war auch eher generell gemeint, ob es irgendwie eine möglichkeit gibt das system zu spalten sozusagen ;-)
<makuser> eigentlich nicht.
<makuser> normalerweise ist es aber nicht nötig eine bestimmte version eines pakets zu haben. es sind eigentlich immer nur mindest-versionen angegeben
<Nightwolf> normalerweise :D
<makuser> ja. wie willst du denn etherpad installieren?
<ring1> das ist auf jeden fall bastelei. da muss man immer von fall zu fall gucken, wie man das eventuell löst
<Nightwolf> das ist installiert mit apt-get install etherpad (deb http://apt.etherpad.org all .)
<makuser> ahja okay...
<Nightwolf> und sharetribe benötigt ruby1.9.3-dev, was wiederrum von 'ner libc abhängt die älter ist als die aus dem etherpad repository
<Nightwolf> ich könnte versuchen etherpad mit der älteren zum laufen zu bringen
<Nightwolf> aber ich glaube das ist keine so gute idee
<Nightwolf> zwar sehr schade, aber dann lass ich es halt
<Nightwolf> so, gn8 ^^
<makuser> doch bestimmt
<ring1> mit fremdquellen hat man immer spaß :)
<makuser> es geht sicherlich, nur solltest du auf keinen fall versuchen ein programm mit einer älteren abhängigkeit zum laufen zu kriegen. wenn dann dreh etherpad bzw. ruby die neue libc6 version an
<makuser> außerdem: was zum geier ist sharetribe?
<makuser> okay das hab ich jetzt rausgefunden. du kannst ruby1.9.3-dev aber auch mit einer neueren version von libc6 installieren. es ist nämlich nur von ruby1.9.1 abhängig, was wiederum MINDESTENS eine libc6 version von 2.0 für i386 oder 2.2.5 für amd64 benötigt.
<makuser> ansonsten versuche mal deine ruby1.9.3-dev zu deinstallieren und eine ganz normale stable version zu installieren. lt. wiki: https://github.com/sharetribe/sharetribe/wiki brauchst du nämlich nur die normale 1.9.3er version.
<kubine> Title: Home · sharetribe/sharetribe Wiki · GitHub (at github.com)
<makuser> !spenden
<Jumper_Thunder> Aloha, wollte nur rückmelden wie es funktioniert hat.
<Jumper_Thunder> das modul soundcore nimmt sich automatisch die devices. also muss man dem sagen das es das nicht tun soll. Das geht mit options soundcore preclaim_oss=0 Und shcon gehen die Loki Games. Das wäre prinzipiell auch was für das ubuntuusers wiki bekks k1l_ 
<Anonymer>  Alb cux 
<passt2> moin allerseits
<passt2> kann man in ubuntu 1204 die archivverwaltung so einstellen, dass mit der rechten Maustaste "entpacken nach...ordner/hier/etc" möglich ist?
<passt2> ähnlich wie ich es bei 7zip unter windows kenne
<dreamon_> passt2, Ich kopiere die Datei in das Verzeichnis wos hin soll. Mache rechtsklick "hier entpacken" fertig.
<passt2> das kann ja jeder :)
<passt2> ich wünschte mir nur, dass es diese option gäbe
<passt2> gibt es denn eine möglichkeit, dass rechtemaus-kontextmenü selber zu erweitern?
<passt2> (also, eine einfache)
<dreamon_> Naja. Ich habs erweitert.. Script und da eingefügt was man so  braucht. Das geht zumindest bei Nautilus.
<dreamon_> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Nautilus#Funktionalitaet-erweitern
<kubine> Title: Nautilus › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dreamon_> Würde gerne den Bootvorgang von Ubuntu nachvollziehen. Welches Howto könnte ich mir dazu anschauen. Mich interessiert alles was nach grub kommt. 
<passt2> ok danke, dann werde ich mich mal schlau machen
<Jumper_Thunder> dreamon_: nach grub kommt init 
<Jumper_Thunder> schau nach /etc/init.d/
<dreamon_> Jumper_Thunder, danke
<jokrebel> dreamon_: Da gabs doch sogar was grafisches…
<Jumper_Thunder> jokrebel: das war plymouth.
<Jumper_Thunder> oder meinst du eine gui zum bearbeiten?
<jokrebel> Jumper_Thunder: Ne GUI zum _Darstellen_ der einzelnen Sache die da so der Reihe nach ablaufen. Mir fällts nur grad nicht ein.
<dreamon_> Wenn ich am Ende des Bootvorgang ein Programm aufrufen möchte, muß ich das dann in rcS.d eintragen so wie das dort beschrieben wird? Das soll vor der Gui ausgeführt werden.
<Jumper_Thunder> in die /etc/rc.local
<dreamon_> # This script is executed at the end of each multiuser runlevel. -> Wird das womöglich öfters aufgerufen in der /etc/rc.local
<Jumper_Thunder> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/rc.local
<kubine> Title: rc.local › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dreamon_> Da hab ich ja den Text her.  Was meinen die mit # This script is executed at the end of each multiuser runlevel.
<icore3> Hallo
<zergo> hallo leute, ich wollte fragen ob ihr einen version kontroll server für linux empfehlen könnt
<icore3> Wo kann ich einstellen dass er mir als Wiedergabe meine Soundkarte eingestellt lässt und nicht das Standart Teil von Linux rein macht. Irgendwie verändert sich das immer wieder beim Neustart?
<icore3> Im Lautstärke regler finde ich dazu nichts
<icore3> Ich muss dazu sagen ich bin ein Umsteiger von WIN auf Xubuntu
<Jumper_Thunder> uhm
<Jumper_Thunder> eigentlich sollte es eingestellt bleiben
<icore3> Ja denke ich auch
<icore3> Aber leider tut es das nicht
<icore3> Ich starte nochmal neu, moment
<passt2> hat jemand erfahrung mit usb3.0 über expresscard 34 unter ubuntu (und kann diese mir mitteilen)?
<icore3> Komisch,jetzt hat er es gespeichert :)
<Martin-I-DE-NRW> Hallo zusammen. Hat jemand schonmal einen HP-Multifunktiuons-Farblaser unter Ubuntu mit "http://hplipopensource.com" installiert? Bei mir moechte er irgendein Binary Plugin haben was aber nicht installiert werden kann
<Minipluto> Martin-I-DE-NRW: wie heißt denn das Modell?
<Martin-I-DE-NRW> m475dw, es wird auf der Seite als voll unterstuetzt angegeben
<Martin-I-DE-NRW> so wie ich es verstehe ist dieses Plugin auch fuer den Scanner (wobei ich den jetzt nicht zwingend installiert haben muss). Auslassen kann ich das Plugin aber nicht, diese Option ist ausgegraut.
<Martin-I-DE-NRW> wenn ich hp-plugin ueber die Konsole aufrufe sehe ich auch das etwas heruntergeladen und ausgepackt wird - anschliessend ist aber Ende
<icore3> Ich habe gerade meinen Drucker eingesteckt aber xubuntu hat keinen passenden Treiber und auf der Hersteller Seite finde ich nur Treiber für Windows. Wie gehe ich jetzt vor?
<k1l_> !hcl > icore3 da gucken ob es nne howto oder erfahrungen gibt
<kubine> icore3 da gucken ob es nne howto oder erfahrungen gibt: HCL ist die Hardware Compatibility List. Siehe https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ sowie http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbanken
<icore3> Ah ok,Danke!
<icore3> hmmm schade, läuft wohl nicht. Man soll sich eine virtuelle maschine installieren und darüber drucken
<Martin-I-DE-NRW> Winipluto: Kann es sein dass das Plugin nicht fuer 64bit geeignet ist? Eine andere Fehlerquelle sehe ich jetzt nicht mehr.
<Minipluto> Martin-I-DE-NRW: ja, sollte so sein. Habe auch mal einen HP mit proprietärem Plugin installiert aber da hatte es geklappt. Da weiß ich auch nicht weiter. Wenn er so eine PPD Datei runter läd, kannst du ja mal auf der Platte danach suchen und eventuell versuchen, das über die CUPS-Oberfläche einzurichten und dort den Pfad zur PPD angeben.
<Martin-I-DE-NRW> Winipluto: Was er runterlaed scheint keine PDD-Datei zu sein, die URL ist folgende http://www.openprinting.org/download/printdriver/auxfiles/HP/plugins/hplip-3.12.2-plugin.run
<bekks> Dann lad eine PPD herunter, und nicht das Installationspaket für HPLIP :)
<bekks> Wasfür einen Drucker ganz genau hast Du denn?
<Martin-I-DE-NRW> Einen HP m475dw
<icore3> Wie komme ich jetzt nochmal in das Bild wo er mir anzeigt dass der Drucker Treiber fehlt?
<Martin-I-DE-NRW> Winipluto: Wo bekomme ich denn eine PPD? :)
<bekks> Martin-I-DE-NRW: Wo findest Du deinen Drucker denn auf openprinting.org?
<Martin-I-DE-NRW> bekks: nicht auf openprinting.org sondern auf http://hplipopensource.com
<kubine> Title: HP Linux Imaging and Printing (at hplipopensource.com)
<Martin-I-DE-NRW> So, die Testseite konnte jetzt schonmal erfolgreich gedruckt werden. Leider nur wenn der Drucker per USB angeschlossen ist.
<Martin-I-DE-NRW> Der Drucker laeuft jetzt auch uebers Netzwerk. Zwar nicht ueber den schoenen Weg aber es geht. Drucker per USB anschliessen und er wird automatisch erkennt und installiert. In den Einstellungen dann die Verbindung auf Netzwerk umstellen, Kabel ziehen und er druckt immernoch :)
<Minipluto> Martin-I-DE-NRW: zwar komisch aber wenn es jetzt funktioniert, ist es ja gut *g*
<Martin-I-DE-NRW> erstmal auf jeden Fall ... alles weitere wenn ich mal mehr Zeit habe :)
<Kawada> Hallo an alle. Ich möchte gerne bei Ubuntu 12.04 bleiben und wollte daher mal Fragen ob man unter Ubuntu 12.04 auch auf Unity 6 Aktualisieren kann. Wenn ja wie kann man das machen?
<bekks> Das geht nur über ein PPA, uns ist dann auch nicht mehr supported hier.
<bekks> !ppa > Kawada 
<kubine> Kawada: Ein PPA ist ein Service von Launchpad und steht für Personal Package Archive , auf deutsch: eigenes Paketarchiv. Siehe http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Launchpad/PPA und http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketquellen_freischalten
<Kawada> Das mit PPA ist mir bekannt, aber wie nennt es sich genau. Was ich bis jetzt gefunden habe ist das : https://launchpad.net/~unity-team/+archive/ppa
<kubine> Title: Unity PPA : “Unity Team” team (at launchpad.net)
<Kawada> Ah ok super.
<Kawada> Wollte nur einmal auf nummer sicher gehen. Nich das ich mir das Systen zerschieße :D.
<k1l_> Kawada: das kann natürlich trotzdem passieren. je nachdem wie stabil und wie sauber die pakete in dem ppa sind
<icore3> Das Root Passwort ist doch das passwort mit dem ich mich beim starten anmelde oder?
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks> Ubuntu hat gar kein root Passwort.
<k1l_> icore3: der root account hat kein passwort weil er nicht aktiviert ist
<k1l_> nutze einfach sudo
<bekks> Er ist deaktiviert weil er kein Passwort hat :)
<icore3> Wieso fragt er mich dann bei der Installation nach einem ROOT Passwort?
<k1l_> icore3: das ist dann dein user pw
<bekks> icore3: Was installierst du denn wie und wo genau?
<icore3> Den Lexmark Drucker Treiber
<bekks> Und wie...?
<bekks> Vorhin sagtest du ja auch noch, dass es gar keinen Treiber für deinen Drucker gäbe.
<icore3> Ich klicke die Datei an und dann geht das Lexmark Fenster auf wo ich weiter klicke und dann fragt er nach nem Psswort
<Kawada> OK das PPA habe ich jetzt eingerichtet, aber Verfügbar scheint es noch nicht zu sein.
<icore3> Ich hab einen gefunden
<Kawada> Dann werde ich mal noch eine wenig warten.
<k1l_> Kawada: quellen neu eingelesen?
<Kawada> Ja hab ich.
<bekks> Kawada: Welches PPA hast du denn hinzgefügt?
<icore3> Es ist eine .sh Datei
<icore3> Und die klicke ich mit links an
<Kawada> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/unity-team/ppa/ubuntu precise main
<kubine> Title: Index of /unity-team/ppa/ubuntu (at ppa.launchpad.net)
<icore3> Und dann öffnet sich das lexmark installations fenster
<k1l_> Kawada: https://launchpad.net/~unity-team/+archive/ppa?field.series_filter=precise  das hat auch nur unity 5,10 drin
<kubine> Title: Unity PPA : “Unity Team” team (at launchpad.net)
<icore3> Wenn ich das Passwort Feld leer lasse, bricht er die installation ob
<bekks> icore3: Wieso gibst du nicht dein Benutzerpasswort ein, wie man es Dir sagte?
<k1l_> icore3: dein user passwort eingeben
<Kawada> Ist dasnicht das richtige?
<icore3> Das Passwort zum anmelden beim start?
<k1l_> icore3: würde sinn machen :)
<bekks> icore3: Das Passwort für deinen USER.
<icore3> Ja komischerweise sagt er das es falsch ist 
<k1l_> Kawada: schau doch mal in die liste. das sind die pakete, die das PPA dir anbietet.
<k1l_> Kawada: dir für 12.04 anbietet
<bekks> In dem PPA sind doch auch 6.0er?
<k1l_> bekks: für quantal
<icore3> Aber ich hab mich ja angemeldet mit diesem Pass also muss es doch stimmen
<Kawada> Ja das habe ich jetzt auch so gesehen...
<bekks> icore3: Dann gib es doch ein.
<bekks> icore3: Was ist das Problem daran?
<icore3> bekks, hab ich doch aber er sagt invalid passwort
<icore3> das gibts doch net
<bekks> icore3: Welches Ubuntu hast Du denn genau?
<icore3> "This Installation requires root( administrator) privileges in order to continue. Please enter the administrative password below" und ich gebe es ein aber dann kommt Invalid Passwort
<bekks> icore3: Beantworte meine Frage.
<icore3> 12.04.1
<icore3> Xubuntu
<icore3> Mir hat in einem anderen Channel vorher jemand gesagt wie ich es über das Terminal installierne soll, aber das hat anscheinend nicht geklappt
<bekks> In welchem anderen Channel?
<icore3> Auch in einem linux Channel
<bekks> In welchem?
<icore3> Aber auf nem anderen Server
<Kawada> Linux ist nicht gleich Linux
<icore3> German Elite ist der Server
<bekks> Sag doch einfach mal in welchem Channel und welchem Server.
<icore3> dort #linux
<bekks> Und was hat man Dir da gesagt, wie du das per Terminal tun sollst?
<icore3> sudo apt-get install atool
<icore3> wget http://downloads.lexmark.com/downloads/cpd/lexmark-08z-series-driver-1.0-1.i386.deb.sh.tar.gz
<icore3> atool -x lexmark-08z-series-driver-1.0-1.i386.deb.sh.tar.gz
<icore3> chmod +x lexmark-08z-series-driver-1.0-1.i386.deb.sh
<icore3> sudo sh lexmark-08z-series-driver-1.0-1.i386.deb.sh
<bekks> !pastebin > icore3 
<kubine> icore3: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<icore3> aha ok
<icore3> So habe ich es ausgeführt
<bekks> Und was genau "klappte nicht"...?
<icore3> Ich kann nichts drucken
<icore3> Wenn ich z.B einen Text schreibe und auf drucken gehe passiert gar nichts
<bekks> Hast Du denn auch CUPS installiert?
<icore3> Das ist schon installiert
<icore3> Also das war schon
<bekks> Und dort hast Du auch einen Drucker eingerichtet?
<icore3> nein
<bekks> Und worauf willst Du dann drucken...?
<icore3> Wie gesagt ich hab Linux seit gestern installiert
<icore3> Ich kenn mich wirklich nicht aus
<bekks> Das ist wie bei Windows. Du musst den Drucker auch einrichten, wenn du auf ihm drucken möchtest.
<icore3> Bei Windows installiere ich den Treiber und es läuft
<bekks> Nein.
<icore3> da muss ich nichts einrichten
<bekks> NAtürlich muss man das.
<icore3> Unter Win7 nicht
<bekks> Auch unter Win7.
<icore3> Ich starte die .exe, das Programm wird installiert. Ich starte es und kann sofort drucken
<bekks> Und diese .exe richtet Dir einen Drucker ein, unter "Drucker". Ein Wunder.
<icore3> ja tut es
<bekks> Also muss man auch unter Win7 einen Drucker einrichten um ihn zu benutzen.
<bekks> Und jetzt weiter im Text.
<icore3> sudo apt-get install cups cups-client cups-bsd 
<icore3> http://localhost:631
<icore3> da bin ich ja jetzt drin aber da mangelt es an Kentniss
<bekks> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/CUPS
<kubine> Title: CUPS › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<icore3> Wo finde ich "Verwaltung" ?
<icore3> Finde ich in den Einstellungen nicht
<icore3> Ok habe es
<icore3> Jetzt zeigt er mir Lokale drucker zur Auswahl an. HP Printer , HP Fax , LPT1 und dann noch eine Liste mit Andere netzwerkdrucker
<icore3> Was wähle ich da an?
<bekks> Es ist weder ein HP Drucker, noch ein HP Fax, oder?
<icore3> richtig also lpt1
<bekks> Und direkt an LPT1 hast Du den auch nicht angeschlossen.
<icore3> aso
<icore3> ok
<bekks> FALSCH.
<bekks> Hast du überhaupt einen LPT1? Wie ist der Drucker angeschlossen?
<icore3> Per USB
<bekks> Also kann es auch kein LPT1 sein.
<icore3> Ok, ich habe jetzt den drucker nochmal neu per usb verbunden
<icore3> jetzt findet er ihn
<icore3> jedoch kann ich ihn bei "Modell" nicht auswählen
<lookbehind> Hallo, ich hätte da auch noch ein nettes Problem. Das gestern frisch installierte Xubuntu 12.04.1 lässt sich nicht runter fahren.
<lookbehind> Hardware ist ein Lenovo IdeaPad s205. Der Laptop beendet Xubuntu und rattert alle möglichen Befehle über den Bildschirm, bis ganz unten steht "will now halt" und da bleibt er dann, bis ich den Power-Knopf lange gedrückt halte.
<lookbehind> Es macht dabei keinen Unterschied ob ich den Rechner über das Xubuntu-Menü runter fahre, oder "sudo shutdown -h now" bzw. "sudo shutdown -P now" oder "sudo halt -p" benutze.
<bekks> Wieso nicht sudo init 0 ?
<lookbehind> Den Vorschlag aus dem Wiki, den Bootloader mit "acpi=force" zu erweitern habe ich bereits versucht. Allerdings ohne erfolg
<lookbehind> bekks: Hm, weil ich daran nicht gedacht habe. Gleich mal aus probieren
<lookbehind> Wäre zwar auch keine Dauerlösung, aber hilft vielleicht bei der Ursachenforschung
<lookbehind> bekks: Gleiches Ergebnis: "will now halt" und das wars, dieses Bild darf ich mir jetzt solange angucken, bis ich den Power-Knopf fest halte
<ppq> lookbehind: nutzt du denn jetzt grub-efi oder grub-pc?
<lookbehind> grub-efi
<ppq> ja, daran liegt es, das problem hatte ich auch
<ppq> du solltest grub-pc nutzen
<lookbehind> Ok, muss ich dabei was besonderes beachten?
<ppq> so wie der installer es auch automatisch macht
<ppq> von hand da rumzufrickeln nimmt das s205 einem meistens übel
<lookbehind> Das s205 nimmt einem so einiges übel
<lookbehind> Kann es damit auch zusammen hängen, dass beide Suspend-Modes nicht gehen?
<ppq> ja
<lookbehind> hm, hab jetzt grub-efi-amd64 runter geschmissen (apt-get purge) und grub-pc installiert, kein Unterschied
<ppq> das allein ändert ja auch nichts am installierten bootloader
<ppq> erstmal musst du den efi-loader loswerden
<ppq> und dann grub in den mbr installieren
<lookbehind> ??? sudo update-grub hab ich so grade noch hin bekommen... aber das scheinst du ja nicht zu meinen
<ppq> nein
<ppq> hast du eine efi system-partition?
<ppq> 'sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit'
<lookbehind> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1278959/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<ppq> ok, hast du anscheinend nicht
<ppq> dann: 'sudo efibootmgr | pastebinit'
<lookbehind> efibootmgr: Befehl nicht gefunden
<ppq> installieren
<lookbehind> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1278970/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<ppq> lookbehind: gut, dann entfern den ubuntu eintrag wie in http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/efibootmgr beschrieben. und halt eine ubuntu live-cd/-stick bereit, denn danach wird dein system im worst-case-szenario nicht mehr starten. wenn der eintrag weg ist, kannst du wie im grub2 artikel beschrieben grub installieren
<kubine> Title: efibootmgr › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<lookbehind> Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, das diese EFI-Kacke n echtes Erfolgsmodell wird... naja, werd mich da mal einlesen. Danke soweit
<ppq> wenn es ordentlich implementiert wird, ist uefi eine sehr tolle sache. aber SO nicht ;)
<lookbehind> Wenn ich versuche GRUB2 wieder neu in den MBR zu schreiben (sudo grub-install /dev/sda) kommt das dabei heraus: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1279000/#
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<ppq> lookbehind: wieso hast du deine festplatte mit gpt partitioniert?!
<ppq> lookbehind: ganz ehrlich - deine installation kommt mir ziemlich verkorkst vor :) an deiner stelle würde ich das S205 so einrichten: alternate-cd nehmen und ein minimales "command-line system" installieren, mit folgender partitionierung: mbr partitionstabelle, eine unverschlüsselte! partition für /, eine unverschlüsselte partition für swap und eine luks-verschlüsselte für /home - ja, das kann man auch im installer direkt einrichten. im laufe der inst
<ppq> allation wird dann grub-pc installiert und ganz konventionell in den mbr geschrieben, dann greift der CSM (der legacy bios-emulation mode) der verkorksten s205-uefi firmware. dann geht auch shutdown, s2ram und s2disk. achja, im terminal dann natürlich noch fglrx und xubuntu-desktop installieren, damit du eine grafische oberfläche bekommst
<ppq> und bloß kein lvm, das brauchst du nicht
<lookbehind> grütze... Is ja nicht so, als würd ich nicht schon seit Freitag Nachmittag an der Kiste basteln... btw habe ich mit der Alternate-CD installiert.
<ppq> ja, aber deine platte ist gpt-partitioniert. ohne mbr-partitonierte festplatte kann man grub schlecht in den mbr installieren.
<lookbehind> hab da im Wiki was gefunden...
<lookbehind> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Grundlagen#MBR-mit-GUID-Partitionstabelle-GPT
<kubine> Title: Grundlagen › GRUB 2 › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ppq> ja, das läuft aber auf grub-efi hinaus
<ppq> und in jedem fall auf eine extra partition
<ppq> was du dir sowieso abschminken kannst, weil du verschlüsselten lvm nutzt
<lookbehind> Ich hab vor dem LVM noch ~1GB platz
<ppq> achso
<lookbehind> Das lustige, laut gparted liegen da bereits 2 Partitionen drin
<lookbehind> allerdings zusammen nur 300MB groß
<ppq> hm, die hat fdisk vorhin wohl nicht erkannt. evtl. ist ja doch eine efi system partition da. zeig mal bitte 'sudo gdisk /dev/sda | pastebinit'
<lookbehind> moment, komme grad nich ans System
<bekks> fdisk erkennt alle Festplatten, egal wie sie partitioniert sind. Was fdisk dann allerdings als Inhalt anzeigt, höängt von der Partitionierung ab.
<ppq> ja
<lookbehind> sudo gdisk -l /dev/sda => http://paste.ubuntu.com/1279102/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<lookbehind> Allerdings von einem Live-System aus, im Moment.
<ppq> jo, da ist ne efi system partition
<ppq>    1            2048          391167   190.0 MiB   EF00  
<lookbehind> Joa, dann würd ich doch sagen, ich hau die mit gedit weg, und mach ne normale /boot draus, müsste dann Kennung ef02 haben, wenn ich das Wiki richtig verstanden habe
<ppq> aber grub-efi jetzt neu einzurichten ist wie gesagt sinnlos
<ppq> mit gedit? lol
<lookbehind> ähhh gparted :D
<ppq> ok, kannst ja mal probieren.. viel erfolg
<ppq> bin mal wech
<vlt> apollo13: Neuinstallation von 12.04 bringt nichts, meinst Du? Was dann?
<apollo13> vlt: ubuntu ist kein windows, probleme werden nicht durch neuinstallation gelöst…
<apollo13> was bei flash hilft kann ich dir nicht sagen, ich vermeide flash wo geh
<apollo13> +t
<vlt> apollo13: Mit Windows habe ich keine Erfahrung.
<Minipluto> was gibts denn für ein Problem mit Flash?
<digitaloktay> ich sag mal so. also flash auf firefox unter win stürzt laufend ab
<vlt> Minipluto: Ich möchte unter Ubuntu 12.04 den Browser Google Chrome installieren, weil er ein eingebautes Flash 12.3 haben soll, mit dem Mediathek der ARD funktiniert, damit ich heute abend den Tatort sehen kann.
<Minipluto> vlt: was hast du denn für einen Prozessor? ;)
<vlt> Minipluto: Ich habe Chrome aus dem .deb von Google installiert, aber Flash steht dort – anders als bei anderen hier im Channel – nicht zur Verfügung.
<vlt> Minipluto: Spielt der eine Rolle?
 * vlt schaut nach.
 * vlt freut sich über eine hilfreiche Idee.
<vlt> Minipluto: „model name: AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2000+“
<Minipluto> vlt: also die neueren Flash-Versionen laufen nur auf Systemen mit Prozessoren, die SSE2 unterstützen und das kann der Athlon XP nicht. Entweder musst du dir eine Alternative einfallen lassen (z.B. ein VLC-Plugin, das aber nur bei simplen Flash Visdeos funktioniert), oder eine alte Flash Version und Sicherheitslücken in Kauf nehmen oder auf Flash verzichten
<bekks> Oder mal Google Chrome (nicht Chromium) antesten, mit PepperFlash
<vlt> Minipluto: Danke! Endlich mal eine hilfreiche Antwort. Die alte Flashversion wird mir vermutlich nichts nützen, denn auch die für Linux verfügbare 11.2 geht nicht mit der ARD-Mediathek.
<vlt> bekks: Ich _habe_ Chrome verwendet, nicht Chromium. Weiß aber nicht, was PepperFlash ist. Noch etwas anderes als das in Chrome eingebaute Flash 12.3?
<Minipluto> vlt: die MEdiathek kannst du ja auch auf html laufen lassen oder du nimmst MediathekView
<vlt> Minipluto: Ich glaube, mit HTML sehe ich bei der ARD-Mediathek einfach nichts. MediathekView, so die hier vorherrschende Meinung, könne keinen Livestream darstellen, sondern nur im Archiv bereitgestellte Inhalte.
<Minipluto> vlt: ach so ja. Hab das mit dem Livestream nicht mitbekommen
<vlt> Minipluto: Weißt Du da was anderes?
<vlt> Minipluto: Ok.
<Minipluto> vlt: für alternative Abspielmöglichkeiten von Livestreams kenne ich nichts, was nicht mit viel Frickelei verbunden ist ;)
<vlt> Minipluto: Ok. Ich baue mir also einfach einen SSE2-Prozessor ein, dann *müsste* die vorhandene Installation gehen? Perfekt. Noch vier Stunden Zeit.
<vlt> Minipluto: Ich danke Dir!
<apollo13> vlt: um welchen livestream geht es?
<Minipluto> vlt: ka ich weiß nur das, was in den Bugforen steht. Das findet man schnell, wenn man nach "Flash crash SSE" sucht
<vlt> apollo13: ;-)
<bekks> In Chrom ist definitiv kein Flash 12 eingebaut, weil das nicht existiert.
<apollo13> vlt: wenns um stratos geht das wird auch auf 100 anderen seiten live gestreamt ;)
<apollo13> und der ard wird das wohl früher oder später mal fixen…
<bekks> In Chrome wird 11.4 verwendet. PepperFlash ist eine Entwicklung von Google/Adobe um Flash zumindest in Chrome halbwegs brauchbar zu machen.
<vlt> apollo13: Wie auch schon vor zwanzig Stunden um den Tatort der ARD heute abend ;-)
<apollo13> ah
<vlt> apollo13: Was ist „stratos“?
<apollo13> red bull stratos
 * vlt googelt
<Minipluto> ich würde auch mal Chrome ausprobieren. Habs damit nicht getestet. Aber was man so findet scheint sich nur auf Chromium oder Firefox zu beziehen, von daher gibts da ja noch eine Chance. Man kann auf jeden Fall nicht das Flash-Plugin von Chrome in Firefox einbinden, das hab ich neulich ausprobiert *G*
<vlt> Minipluto: Das habe ich auch nicht vor.
<vlt> Minipluto: Ich brauche und benutze NIE Flash. Ich möchte lediglich dieses eine Problem fixen. Seit drei Wochen jetzt o_O
<apollo13> oO, darf ich meine probleme mit deinen tauschen :)
<SemperVideo> +apollo13: Hi!
<vlt> apollo13: Naja, drei Wochen nicht durchgehend ;-)   Ich habe vor zwei Wochen den Tatort sehen wollen und ca. 20.10 Uhr hier gefragt, warum es nicht geht. Dann vorige Woche schon 19.50 Uhr angefangen zu probieren.
<bekks> Den kann man nur mit Flash gucken.
<vlt> Diese Woche wollte ich schlauer sein mit den 24 Stunden vorher.
<vlt> Ich habe einen Raspberry Pi mit dem ARMv6-Prozessor. Ich weiß, dass es keine Ubuntu-Portierung gibt; aber hat jemand von Euch spontan eine Ahnung, ob und wie ich Chrome mit Flash dort laufen lassen könnte?
<bekks> Ja. Nein.
<bekks> Wird man so nicht zum leben bekommen, es sei denn du kriegst Chrome irgendwie auf ARM drauf.
<SemperVideo> Hallo.
<apollo13> naja am handy rennt chrome auch, also chrome rennt auf arm
<bekks> Und dann brauchst du auf dem RasPi ca. zwei Wochen Zeit zum Kompilieren - nur für Chrome.
<SemperVideo> Ubuntu lässt sich bei mir nicht installieren.
<bekks> SemperVideo: Und warum nicht...?
<SemperVideo> +bekks: Die Installation des Bootloaders schlägt fehl.
<k1l_> apollo13: der arm chrome hat kein flash
<bekks> SemperVideo: Und mit welcher Meldung...?
<vlt> k1l_: Danke.
<bekks> SemperVideo: Und welches Ubuntu hast du das?
<bekks> *da
<SemperVideo> +bekks: Ich habe es von Chip.
<apollo13> k1l_: hmm komisch, ich meinte dass der zumindest bis 4.0 noch flash konnte
<SemperVideo> +bekks: Der Vorgang kommt ganz einfach.
<SemperVideo> +beeks: Ich habe es auf eine CD gebrannt.
<bekks> SemperVideo: Gut, dann supporte ich es nicht. Lade es Dir von einer der offiziellen Webseiten herunter, dann sehen wir weiter.
<SemperVideo> +bekks; Warum?
<SemperVideo> +bekks: Ist das so etwas schlechtes?
<apollo13> weil wir nicht wissen was chip kaputt macht
<k1l_> SemperVideo: für den fall das du nicht der klausl bist: lade dir bitte das oorginal ubuntu iso von ubuntu runter
<bekks> SemperVideo: Weil Chip kein offizieller Distributor von Ubuntu ist.
<SemperVideo> +k1l: Danke.
<SemperVideo> +bekks: Da konnte man gleich alle Versionen installieren.
<bekks> SemperVideo: ?
<SemperVideo> +beeks: Ja.
<SemperVideo> +beeks: Achso.
<bekks> "Ja" ist keine Antwort auf "?".
<bekks> Was auch immer Chip da tut - ist völlig egal.
<bekks> Und solange Du das verwendest - no support.
<SemperVideo> +beeks: Na gut,
<SemperVideo> +beeks: Dann Wilkommen Windows XP.
<bekks> Ich heisse be_k_ks
<bekks> SemperVideo: Wieso lädst Du das nicht einfach nochmal herunter?
<SemperVideo> +bekks: Weil ich 5 Stunden da mit verbracht habe.
<vlt> SemperVideo: Viel SPaß!
<bekks> SemperVideo: Hast du nur ISDN?
<SemperVideo> +bekks: Bitte volle Wörter.
<bekks> DAs waren volle Wörter.
<SemperVideo> +bekks: Keine Abkürzungen.
<SemperVideo> +bekks: Ich rede von ISDN.
<apollo13> weil du mit "Integrated Services Digital Network" sicher mehr anfangen kannst :;þ
<bekks> chrchrchr
<SemperVideo> +apollo13: Was soll das sein?
<apollo13> SemperVideo: die ausgeschriebene variante von ISDN
<Minipluto> Wenn es Zeit gekostet hat, hat es immerhin einen Lerneffekt. Software lädt man eigentlich immer von der Herstellerseite oder von dort, worauf die Herstellerseite referenziert.
<SemperVideo> +apollo13: Achso ich weiß schon.
<SemperVideo> Tolle antwort Minipluto.
<SemperVideo> Aber diese Antwort muss ich zitieren.
<bekks> SemperVideo: Dann kannst Du meine Frage ja nun mit "Ja" oder "Nein" beantworten.
<SemperVideo> +bekks: Welche denn?
<bekks> 1014 163427 <+bekks> SemperVideo: Hast du nur ISDN?
<SemperVideo> +bekks: Natürlich habe ich ISDN.
<vlt> ROFL ISDN
<bekks> Das war nicht die Frage.
<bekks> Die Frage war, ob du NUR ISDN hast, und nichts anderes, also kein DSL, VDSL, UMTS, was auch immer.
<SemperVideo> +bekks: DSL.
<makuser> test
<k1l_> makuser: durchgefallen
<makuser> k1l_: na dann
<LupusE> hi
<dreamon> Ich würde gerne den Mauszeiger vergrößern( ich finde ihn immer schlechter.) Entweder Bunt oder größer..Hauptsache leichter auffindbar. Hab mich an http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Mauszeiger#Alternativen-System gehalten. Leider ändert sich nichts.  
<kubine> Title: Mauszeiger › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ppq> dreamon: das kannst du in den konfigurationsprogrammen deiner desktopumgebung einstellen
<ppq> oft unter "erscheinungsbild" o.ä.
<dreamon> Hab ich unter unity nicht mehr gefunden. Im Wiki steht das man bei Unity die Konsole nehmen soll
<jokrebel> dreamon: Da gibt es auch was, dass man mit der STRG-Taste den Mauszeiger hervorheben kann…
<dreamon> jokrebel, Muß wohl eine ander Kombination sein.. hier passiert nix
<jokrebel> dreamon: Das muss man erst aktivieren… ich schau mal ob ich das wiederfinde wie das geht.
<dreamon> Habs gefunden unter Maus kann man das strg aktivieren.. 
<dreamon> Das dürfte mir weiterhelfen.. Danke
<icore3> Kann mir jemand  sagen in welchem Verzeichnis Programme installiert werden? Ich möchte nämlich von Thunderbird das Konto sichern aber finde es nicht.
<bekks> icore3: Das eine hat mit dem anderen nichts zu tun.
<jokrebel> dreamon: gerne
<bekks> Das Programmverzeichnis ist garantiert nicht das, in dem deine Kontodaten abgelegt werden.
<bekks> icore3: Du suchst wahrscheinlich ~/.thunderbird oder ~/.mozilla
<icore3> Ich habe gelesen, dass man den Profilordner speichern soll
<bekks> icore3: Ja, und das ist nicht das Installationsverzeichnis.
<icore3> Dann sag mir einfach wie ich dort hin komme das Profil zu speichern
<icore3> um
<bekks> Das sagte ich dir gerade schon...
<icore3> Linux 	~/.thunderbird/xxxxxxxx.default
<icore3> Steht da
<genera> .. und ich suche die Datei, in der Muon Software Center ablegt, was er alles seit der Installation von Kubuntu dazuinstalliert hat
<bekks> Und was sagte ich gerade?
<bekks> 1014 195849 <+bekks> icore3: Du suchst wahrscheinlich ~/.thunderbird oder ~/.mozilla
<icore3> Aber wie komme ich zu der datei? Was muss ich eingeben?
<bekks> cd ~/.thunderbird
<icore3> Danke
<icore3> Dort finde ich eine profiles.ini, ist das die Datei mit der ich nacher wieder alles importieren kann?
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks> An deiner Stelle würde ich das gesamte Verzeichnis ~/.thunderbird sichern.
<bekks> Und nicht nur eine einzige Datei.
<icore3> Ok mache ich
<bekks> Was hast Du eigentlich vor?
<icore3> Ich möchte die Dateien sichern
<icore3> Auf nem externen Stick
<icore3> Damit ich wenn ich Thunderbird auf meinem laptop installiere diese dort übertragen kann
<bekks> Welches Dateisystem hat dein Stick?
<icore3> ntfs
<bekks> Dann musst Du ein Archiv erstellen, sonst kannst Du die Daten nicht sichern.
<ppq> dateirechte sind nicht so wichtig bei ~/.thunderbird, hauptsache es gehört beim laptop dann dem nutzer und ist lesbar/schreibbar - was der fall ist, wenn mans einfach mit dem grafischen dateimanager als user rüberkopiert
<ppq> aber tar ist natürlich trotzdem eleganter
<icore3> ein Archiv ist ein Ordner oder ist das wenn man es packt ein archiv?
<bekks> Ein Archiv ist ein Archiv. Ein Ordner ist ein Ordner.
<bekks> Man kann ein Archiv auch packen. Und ein Archiv kann Ordner enthalten.
<icore3> Ok dann packe ich das archiv
<icore3> ppq ja so hab ich es gemacht
<icore3> Danke bekks und ppq 
<deadm4n> Hi, lohnt es sich jetzt die RC-Version von Ubuntu 12.10 zu installieren oder soll man noch abwarten?
<k1l> deadm4n: was heisst lohnen?
<dadrc> Auf Produktivsystemen würd ich noch warten, paar Bugs werden bis zum Release bestimmt noch ausgebügelt.
<jokrebel> …und - grade für Produktivsysteme ist eher mal die LTS-Version zu empfehlen.
<tryout> hallo, hat hier jemand erfahrung mit ssh?
<apollo13> ziemlich sicher, frag einfach ;)
<tryout> habe gerade das problem das ich wenn ich mich mit SSH auf meiner server testumgebung einlogge immer "^[[C" stehen habe bei "pfeiltaste rechts"
<apollo13> was für systeme sind auf beiden seiten? auf was ist TERM gesetzt
<tryout> client ist Ubuntu 12.04 und der server is debian
<tryout> 6.0.6
<bekks> Ich habs gerade mit zwei Ubuntu getestet, das Problem tritt nicht auf. Ich behaupte, es liegt an Debian.
<apollo13> bekks: lol
<tryout> jaa
<apollo13> wie gesagt, was ist das TERM und was ist das stty
 * apollo13 hat hier ~10 debians und das problem tritt nicht auf, liegt also nicht an debian^^
<tryout> ganz ehrlich...TERM sagt mir gerade nix :(
<tryout> also ich nutze das normale ubuntu terminal
<apollo13> echo $TERM außerdem welche shell rennt am debian etc…
<tryout> ahh...xterm
<tryout> also bei beiden
<apollo13> und was für ne shell?
<apollo13> tipp einfach mal bash ein in der ssh shell und schau obs dann besser ist
<tryout> jop, jetzt läuft es
<tryout> also muß ich die shell erst einstellen
<apollo13> man sollte schon ne ordentliche shell setzen^^
<tryout> ich dachte bash wäre zuerst mal default
<tryout> perfekt vielen dank!
<bekks> Also lags doch an Debian. :D
<apollo13> bekks: ich hau dich
<bekks> ;)
<apollo13> tryout: machs nochmal kaputt und tipp nachm einloggen echo $0 ein
<apollo13> dann solltest eigentlich sehen was da rennt
<tryout> da lief -sh
<bekks> Da lief die Login shell die bei dem User unter Debian eingestellt ist.
<DreamThief> die frage ist, was ist da als default shell gesetzt?
<DreamThief> bash? dash?
<bekks>  /bin/sh :)
<DreamThief> was sicher wieder nur'n symlink auf die eigentliche shell binary ist
<DreamThief> ;)
<apollo13> /bin/sh ist wie in ubuntu nen symlink auf die dash
<k1l> dash sicherlich
<bekks> Bestimmt irgendwo unter /etc/alternatives/ :)
<DreamThief> das wär vermutlich mit das erste, was ich ändern würde.
<tryout> also nicht unter  /etc/default/useradd ändern
<bekks> tryout: /etc/default/useradd wirkt nur auf neue User.
<bekks> Bereits angelegte User sind da außen vor.
<DreamThief> ich will keine krüppelshell ^^
<dadrc> DreamThief, jetzt weiß ich endlich, wofür ksh steht :>
<apollo13> sidenote: adduser nimmt ne ordentliche shell denk ich ;)
<DreamThief> dadrc: :D
<Lokalfuerst> Abend zusammen, 
<apollo13> tryout: du willst adduser verwenden und dann passt alles, denn das nimmt bash
<Lokalfuerst> habe ein Problem mit ssh login, mit dem ich partout nicht weiterkomme. Vielleicht kann kann von euch mal jemand weiterhelfen.
<bekks> Lokalfuerst: Und welches...?
<Lokalfuerst> Ich kann seit einiger Zeit auf einem Debian Server nur noch als root einloggen, nicht als Benutzer. Zuvor ging das immer und zwar via Putty
<apollo13> oh dear
<bekks> Lokalfuerst: Dann frag bitte in Debian.
<bekks> Lokalfuerst: In #debian sogar.
<Lokalfuerst> Das gleiche Problem zeit sich bei einem neu aufgesetzten Ubuntu-Server. Root funktioniert aber nicht per user, weder von Putty, noch über eine Shell.
<apollo13> das glaube ich nicht
<tryout> chsh -s /bin/bash war es
<Lokalfuerst> Ich vermute, dass das gleich Problem zugrunde liegt, vielleicht nur eine Kleinigkeit in der config.
<bekks> Lokalfuerst: Dann hast Du das root-Passwort unter Ubuntu gesetzt (was nicht gesetzt ist per Default) und damit auch jeden Support abgeschaltet.
<apollo13> tryout: nunja du solltest dort schon auch nen user angeben ;) wobei ich das einfach immer händisch in /etc/passwd ändere
<Lokalfuerst> Logfile auth sagt, dass der login erfolgt, dann aber kein Zugriff auf eine Datei mit Info für das letzte Login greifen kann.
<Lokalfuerst> Dann wird die Sessiion vom sshd abgebrochen.
<bekks> Lokalfuerst: Zeig mal ein "lsb_release -sc"
<apollo13> und das logfile…
<Lokalfuerst> Die typische Fehlermeldung lautet dann 'server unexpectedly closed connection'
<apollo13> und ich glaube weiterhin nicht dass das auf nem ubuntu auftritt und glaube dass du dein debian einfach kaputt konifguriert hast
<tryout> apollo13: das ändert die shell für den angemeldeten user
<bekks> Lokalfuerst: Die Ausgabe von lsb_release -sc bitte
<apollo13> tryout: ohne sudo? fasziniered
<Lokalfuerst> mom
<tryout> tja...sudo -s
<tryout> nicht sauber aber hey
<k1l> !sudo > tryout 
<kubine> tryout: Informationen zu sudo finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sudo
<k1l> mit allem anderen zernagelst du dir deine rechte
<Lokalfuerst> Der Ubuntu-Rechner lässt einen Zugriff von anderem Recher gar nicht zu, nur über die Konsole. Moment noch.
<tryout> apollo13: ich kenn die seite :)
<tryout> kubine: meinte ich
<bekks> !bot > tryout 
<apollo13> tryout: kubine ist nen bot
<kubine> tryout: Ich bin ein Bot. ;-)
<Lokalfuerst> lsb-release ... Befehl nicht gefunden.
<apollo13> wer lesen kann…
<Lokalfuerst> muss ich das zuerst installieren?
<apollo13> nein, du sollst lesen was wir schreiben
<bekks> Nein, Du musst lesen, was du abschreibst.
<genera> _ <-
<bekks> genera: Cheater.
<Lokalfuerst> sorry
<genera> oh ja
<apollo13> wobei das ubuntu command-not-found eigentlich die alternativen anbietet, klingt nach nem sehr kaputten system?!
<bekks> apollo13: Klingt nach einem nicht-Ubuntu.
<tryout> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckingYourUbuntuVersion
<kubine> Title: CheckingYourUbuntuVersion - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<apollo13> bekks: gut erkannt ;)
<tryout> "lsb_release -a"
<bekks> tryout: Nein.
<bekks> Ich wollte nur "lsb_release -sc" wissen.
<bekks> Lokalfuerst: Ok, es ist kein Ubuntu, richtig?
<apollo13> Lokalfuerst: also entweder ist dein system steinalt oder kein ubuntu, in beiden fällen bist du hier wahrscheinlich falsch
<Lokalfuerst> precise
<bekks> Installier opsenssh-server, dann klappt auch der Login per ssh.
<Lokalfuerst> du meinst neu installieren?
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks> Ich habe geschrieben:
<bekks> 1014 213507 <+bekks> Installier opsenssh-server, dann klappt auch der Login per ssh
<bekks> Das ist ein Paket mit dem Namen "openssh-server".
<bekks> !ssh > Lokalfuerst 
<kubine> Lokalfuerst: Informationen zu SSH finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/SSH
<Lokalfuerst> apt-get install openssh-server ?
<Lokalfuerst> ok
<bekks> Lies den Wiki-Eintrag.
<tryout> danke für die hilfe!
<tryout> schön abend noch!
<Lokalfuerst> Dann Danke erst mal.
<Lokalfuerst> Ich les mal durch..
<bekks> Ja, besser ist das.
<bekks> Ohne SSH Server kein Zugriff mit dem Client. :)
<Lokalfuerst> sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<dadrc> (wir sind nicht deine shell)
<Lokalfuerst> open ssh server ist schon die neueste Version.
<Lokalfuerst> Beim Anmelden vom Terminal eines anderen Rechners aus [Benutzername]@[IP-Nr] erhalte ich die Meldung [IP-Nr] Port 22 No route to host 
<Lokalfuerst> Habt Ihr da viellicht einen Hinweis? Firewall?
<guntbert> Lokalfuerst: geht ping? vermutlich nicht...
<Lokalfuerst> Nein. Das überrascht mich selber..
<sysdef> telnet [IP-Nr] 22
<sysdef> tracetroute [IP-Nr]
<lookbehind1> Wie kann ich mit mv (oder anders) mehrere versteckte Verzeichnisse rekursiv und auf einmal verschieben?
<bekks> mv .a .b .c d/
<dadrc> mv ist immer rekursiv, ansonsten wär das... komisch.
<bekks> so werden .a .b und .c nach .d/ vershcoben.
<guntbert> Lokalfuerst: langsam: check einmal ob beide Rechner kompatible Netz-einstellungen haben
<sysdef> man mv: Rename SOURCE to DEST, or move SOURCE(s) to DIRECTORY.
<lookbehind1> bekks: dann müsste ich aber alle Verzeichnisse einzeln angeben, genau das wollte ich mir ersparen
<sysdef> mit betonung auf "SOURCE(s)"
<bekks> ??
<Lokalfuerst> telnet [IP-Nr] 22 --> telnet: Unable to connect to remote host: No route to host
<bekks> lookbehind1: Wieso denn ANLEGEN? .d sollte existieren, das ist alles.
<lookbehind1> einfach nur mv /pfad/zu/quelle /pfad/zu/ziel verschiebt nur die nicht versteckten
<bekks> Lokalfuerst: 1014 215931 < guntbert> Lokalfuerst: langsam: check einmal ob beide Rechner kompatible Netz-einstellungen haben
<guntbert> Lokalfuerst: das war eh klar, bitte check die IP-Einstallungen der beiden PCs
<bekks> Lokalfuerst: Blödsinn.
<bekks> mv verschiebt ALLES.
<Lokalfuerst> tracetoure --> ... 2999 ms !H 2999. etc
<bekks> Lokalfuerst: Hörst Du jetzt mal auf, und prüfst die Netzwerkeinstellungen?
<lookbehind1> bekks: nicht anlegen, angeben! Ich müsste dabei alle Verzeichnisse einzeln eintippen, darauf hab ich keinen Bock
<guntbert> Lokalfuerst: brauchst du Hilfe oder willst du uns nur was mitteilen?
<bekks> lookbehind1: mv .* /wohin/auch/immer/
<lookbehind1> Und mv verschiebt scheinbar nicht ALLES, sonst wären die versteckten Verzeichnisse mit rüber gekommen
<bekks> lookbehind1: mv verschiebt immer ALLES was du als Quelle angibst.
<sysdef> lookbehind1: dann liegt das an deinem fehlerhaften globbing
<Lokalfuerst> es geht halt nicht so schnell, wie bei euch..
<bekks> mv . /dahin/ :)
<sysdef> aka wildecards
<lookbehind1> was soll bitte globbing sein?
<bekks> 1014 220250 < sysdef> aka wildecards
<Lokalfuerst> Netzwerkeinstellung mit ifconfig?
<bekks> Lokalfuerst: Zum Beispiel.
<sysdef> lookbehind1: wenn du "/zum/folder" verschiebst bekommst du ALLES™ im mit. "/zum/folder/*" erwischt NICHT die dateien "/zum/folder/.*"
<sysdef> alles im ordner*
<Lokalfuerst> client: 192.168.128.16 255.255.255.0, server da steht nur etwas von inet6....
<lookbehind1> sysdef: Ah! Da war der Fehler, ich hätte den Slash weglassen müssen. Danke!
<sysdef> de rien
<bekks> Lokalfuerst: Ja, dann hat dein Server keine IP.
<bekks> Lokalfuerst: Konfiguriere halt eine.
<Lokalfuerst> ok, Jetzt kenne ich schon mal die Ursache.Aber wie?
<bekks> Wie hast du denn die IP auf dem anderen Rechner konfiguriert?
<Lokalfuerst> ist schon zu lange her..
<Lokalfuerst> ich suche mal..
<bekks> ifconfig. Oder network-manager. Oder /etc/network/interfaces. Oder eine Kombination daraus.
<Lokalfuerst> Ich habe einen DHCP-Server und ging davon aus, dass der neu aufgesetzte Server die Adresse selber (wie normalerweise) bezieht
<bekks> Nein, das musst du schon konfigurieren - idealerweise bei der Installation.
<Lokalfuerst> ich weiss, da ist wohl was falsch gelaufen.
<Lokalfuerst> ist mir aber nicht aufgefallen, es ist alles sauber abgearbeitet worden, deshalb ist mir das etwas unverständlich
<Lokalfuerst> da ich aber jetzt die Ursache weiss komme ich schon mal weiter..
<Lokalfuerst> parallel ist da noch das andere Prob mit Debian, ich dachte, es wäre die gleiche oder eine ähnliche Ursache.
<bekks> Welches andere Problem?
<k1l> Lokalfuerst: dann frag mal die debian jungs :)
<Lokalfuerst> ok
<bekks> Auch Debian ist nicht dazu in der Lage, eine SSH Verbindung zu einem Rechner ohne IP aufzubauen.
<Lokalfuerst> kann mit root einloggen von anderem Rechner und lokal, nicht aber unter Benutzername.
<bekks> Das wissen nur die Debian Jungs.
<Lokalfuerst> Wenn der neue Ubuntu-Server läuft, kann ich den mit der Nutzlast bestuecken und dann erübrigt sich die andere Baustelle eventuell.
<Lokalfuerst> bei D. geht es aber um den Zugriff den Deb Rechner, nicht auf diesen neuen. Muss irgenwie mit einem Relase-Update oder einem anderen Update zusammehängen.
<bekks> Wenn es um den Deboan Rechner geht: Frag die Debian Jungs.
<Lokalfuerst> Google sagt, dass ähnliche Probleme bekannt sind, aber ich konnte keine Lösung ableiten.
<Lokalfuerst> jaaaa.
<bekks> Wurde dir jetzt zum 5. und letzten Mal gesagt.
<Lokalfuerst> Ich nehme das Wort nicht mehr in den Mund.
<Lokalfuerst> Also, Danke nochmal !
#ubuntu-de 2013-10-07
<ananymous_4_nsa> Hallo
<ananymous_4_nsa> Wie kann man einen Terminal befehl als datei speichern ?
<_moep_> befehl > blubb.txt
<_moep_> der komplette output landet in der datei
<_moep_> z.b. wie bei lshw > bla.txt
<ananymous_4_nsa> aber dann öffnet sich doch der texteditor wenn  ich die datei speichern will
<ananymous_4_nsa> geht das auch irgendwie anders ?
<k1l> nein
<k1l> um welchen befehl geht es denn?
<_moep_> nutz halt nen editor der keine gui hat?
<ananymous_4_nsa> ich möchte es so machen, dass wenn ich die datei öffne terminal automatisch den befehl ( zum tor öffnen) startet
<k1l> also suchst du eher nach einem shell script. und nicht danach, wie ein befehl in eine textdatei schreibt
<ananymous_4_nsa> nein
<ananymous_4_nsa> geht das irgendwie , indem man einen befehl in eine textdatei schreibt und der textdatei dann eine Bestimmte Endung gibt ?
<k1l> das klingt nach einem shell skript.
<k1l> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Shell/Bash-Skripting-Guide_f%C3%BCr_Anf%C3%A4nger
<kubine> Title: Bash-Skripting-Guide für Anfänger › Shell › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ananymous_4_nsa> Ja, habe gerade da nachgeschaut und es scheint genau das richtige zu sein :-) vielen dank
<ananymous_4_nsa> wie muss dann die endung von der textdatei(dem script) sein ? .sh ?
<_moep_> eigentlich egal^^ nur sh macht es einfacher. wichtig ist, dass oben drin steht welche datei es ausführt
<ananymous_4_nsa>  "wichtig ist, dass oben drin steht welche datei es ausführt"       heisst das am anfang des scripts ?
<_moep_> jo ganz oben steht das
<_moep_> #!/bin/bash
<ananymous_4_nsa> aber kann ich das auch einstellen, dass die datei ohne eine nachfrage... mit terminal geöffnet wird ?
<_moep_> ich weiß ja nicht was du vor hast - du kannst das script dann via init.d starten lassen oder regelmäßig über nen cronjob
<ananymous_4_nsa> meine frage ist, ob man einer textdatei eine bestimmte endeung geben kann damit sie anschliessend automatisch von terminal geöffnet wird ( wie .odt dokumente zb. auch automatisch von libreoffice geöffnet werden)
<k1l> ananymous_4_nsa: also willst du einen starter haben. da kannst du auch einfach (je nachden welchen desktop du nutzt) auch einfach so einen anlegen der dann auf das shellskript verweist
<ananymous_4_nsa> ich benutze ubuntu 13.04     |      wie erstellt man denn einen starter, damit die datei in terminal ausgeführt wird ?
<k1l> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Unity/Unity_Startmen%C3%BC#Anwendung-hinzufuegen  
<kubine> Title: Unity Startmenü › Unity › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l> dann als programm dein script angeben
<ananymous_4_nsa> ok dann ist ja jetzt alles geklärt. vielen dank für die hilfe
<LupusE> g'morgen
<setra> hallo ich würd gern wissen wie man am besten ein S2RAM debugt, wenn der lapy nach erfolgreichen suspend nicht mehr hochkommt, resp. wenn man den power button 4secs betägigen muss um rauszukommen
<dadrc> setra, sollte was in /var/log/pm-suspend.log stehen
<setra> dadrc, Ja da ist eine anomalie bei suspend... kann aber nix damit anfangen http://paste.ubuntu.com/6203975/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<dadrc> setra, ich benutz selber kein Suspend, sagt mir auch nichts
<dadrc> Aber http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/pm-utils#Fehlersuche beschreibt ein paar übliche Fehler
<kubine> Title: pm-utils › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dadrc> Kannst ja mal gucken, ob da was für dich dabei ist
<setra> dadrc, thx war zuminest ein versuch
<piesel> Hi !
<lied> gibt's ne möglichkeit alle Pakete auszugeben bei denen die Districonfig von der aktuellen Config abweicht? Ich möchte herausfinden, welche Dateien manuell bearbeitet wurden.
<k1l_> also das ist eine lebensaufgabe. reicht ja schon, wenn eine paket-update eine neue config mitbringt (wegen neuer features) und du musst das dann händisch nahcgucken
<k1l_> lied: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketverwaltung/Tipps#Paketliste-zur-Wiederherstellung-erzeugen
<kubine> Title: Tipps › Paketverwaltung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l_> ich würde einfach den paketstatus abfragen
<lied> k1l_:  ansich müsste es doch automatisch gehen. pseudo code; if diff  configfile != paketconfigfile return paketname
<k1l_> ja wenn du das coden willst, dann nur zu :)
<koegs> klingt nach nem tollen tool, looking forward to the release :)
<lied> hm wundert mich gerade, dass es sowas noch nicht geben soll
<lied> k1l_:  koegs http://serverfault.com/questions/90400/how-to-check-for-modified-config-files-on-a-debian-system
<kubine> Title: configuration - How to check for modified config files on a Debian system? - Server Fault (at serverfault.com)
<koegs> danke, lied
<bsa> ww
<bsa> exit
<stevieh> das ist ja mal ziemlich schick, das mit den config files...
<rhumbot> hallo, kann ich irgendwie mit einem texteditor dateien öfnnen, die in einem .tar.gz Archiv liegen ohnen die Daten voher zu entpacken?
<k1l_> rhumbot: ja, der archivmanager kann das in den ram laden
<rhumbot> wie funktioniert das? wenn ich gedit archiv.tar.gz/filename.csv vwerwende geht nix :/
<k1l_> nein. du öffnest das archiv, dann wird der inhalt angezeigt und den kannst du dann mit gedit öffnen
<rhumbot> direkt komm ich da nicht dazu oder?
<p01nt3r> hallo. habe gerade einen neuen wireless-adapter an den pc angeschlossen. ich bekomme unter ubuntu einfach keine verbindung zustande. komischerweise erscheint die erstellte netzwerkverbindung auch nicht in der auswahl des netzwerk-managers, nachdem ich das netzwerk hinzugefügt habe. was mache ich falsch? adapter ist ein tplink wn822n mit einem realtek 8192cu chip, ubuntu 13.04 64bit, das passende kernelmodul wird scheinbar auch gel
<p01nt3r> aden.
<p01nt3r> unter windows habe ich vollen empfang und er funktioniert tadellos.
<nevchen> p01nt3r:  was mache ich falsch? --> wiki und google beackern
<nevchen> p01nt3r:  usb gerät?
<p01nt3r> dachte hier weiss evtl. jemand etwas auf die schnelle
<p01nt3r> ja, usb
<nevchen> p01nt3r:  in der wiki steht er als nur bedingt empfehlenswert
<nevchen> und es wird anscheinend ein treibermodul benötigt
<nevchen> hier mal weiterschauen: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/wlan-stick-524440/3/#post-5638107
<kubine> Title: Wlan stick › Netzwerk und Internetzugang einrichten › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<lied> kann dpkg nur pakete angeben die direkt installiert wurden und nicht die die nur als abhängigkeit mitinstalliert wurden?
<ppq> apt-mark showmanual
<ppq> oder aptitude -F %p search "?and(?installed,?not(?automatic))"
<sash_> Das letzte sieht ja ekelhaft aus O.o
<ppq> jo, geht auch schöner, hab ich geguttenbergt :3
<p01nt3r> nevchen, habe mal ein paar informationen aus dem ubuntu gesammelt wegen dem wlan-gerät
<p01nt3r> lsusb liefert mir: Bus 003 Device 004: ID 0bda:8178 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. RTL8192CU 802.11n WLAN Adapter
<a_> hallo
<a_> mein opensl hat irgendwelche probleme
<a_> und zwar
<a_> möchte ich meinen ssh key zum verschlüsseln kurzer strings verwenden
<a_> mittels
<a_> openssl rsautl -encrypt -inkey .ssh/id_rsa.pub
<a_> das führt aber zu einem "unable to load Private Key"
<_moep_> a_: was hast du denn vor
<sysdef> a_: das ".pub" steht fuer public. der private ssh rsa key ist ~/.ssh/id_rsa
<a_> sysdef, nach meinem verständnis von rsa bin ich davon ausgegangen, dass mit dem public-key verschlüsselt wird!?
<a_> _moep_ ich bastel hier nur ein bisschen rum... ziel ist es ohne dyndns meine home-ip irgendwo hochzuladen
<a_> also dass ich auf meinen rechner zuhause zugreifen kann
<a_> ... dachte an ein script, dass meine ip verschlüsselt und sie dann an ein cgi-script sendet
<a_> vielleicht sende ich sie aber auch verschlüsselt in diesen irc-channel ;)
<a_> whois a_
<a_> ups
<a_> ok, bessere idee, ich log mich einfach per startupskript hier ein
<a_> das mit dem ssh-key würde mich aber trotzdem interessieren
<Rochvellon> !offtopic a_
<TauNeutrino> hallo pinguin freunde
<TauNeutrino> kennt jemand ein kleines Program das mir die Internetgeschwindigkeit anzeigt?
<TauNeutrino> he-llo
<k1l_> TauNeutrino: da gibt es zig möglichkeiten. z.b. systemmonitor, oder der systemmonitor indicator in der leiste oben
<TauNeutrino> systemmonitor??
<k1l_> oder eines hier von: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Netzwerk-Monitoring
<kubine> Title: Netzwerk-Monitoring › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<TauNeutrino> ah
<TauNeutrino> :)
<TauNeutrino> hehe
<TauNeutrino> thx
<k1l_> achja, system überwachung heisst das programm in deutsch
<TauNeutrino> passt scho, ich les mir den Link durch, danke bis dann :)
<dot8> nabend!
<dot8> Ich bräuchte noch mal ganz dringend Eure Hilfe!
<dot8> Ich bekomme es einfach nicht hin, das mein System wieder bootet. Nach der Auswahl des Kernels im Grub friert das system sofort ein. Ich habe so viele Varianten probiert nichts hilft. 
<dot8> Es handelt sich um ein efi system /dev/sda1 ist die efi partition /dev/sda2 ist die boot partition.
<dot8> boot-repair hat dieses logfile erstellt: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6204717/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<dot8> ich weiß nicht mehr weiter! 
<k1l> nee, sda ist ein 4gb großer stick
<k1l> aber sowohl efi als auch crypto ist nicht so meine baustelle
<dot8> k1l, ja unter einer live cd. wenn ich mit einer recovery cd bootet sind es die bezeichnungen oben. im log ist sda der stick ja
<dot8> k1l, mir ist es mitlerweile völlig egal wie das system wieder startet. ich kann efi auch im bios ausschalten...
<dot8> ach so es ist kein dual boot system mit windows oder so ein kram...
<k1l> dot8: ich hab wie gesagt von keine ahnung von crpto mit efi. vlt weiß ja wer anderes was
<dot8> k1l, ok. ich warte mal
<k1l> dot8: wenn sich hier um die zeit keiner mehr meldet kannst du auch mal in #ubuntu (englisch) askubuntu.com oder im forum auf ubuntuusers.de nachfragen
<dot8> ok
<max_> hu
<max_> hi
<tessarakt> Hallo! Ich versuche gerade meine Nvidia-Karte mit nouveau zum Laufen zu bringen. 
<tessarakt> Dualhead funktioniert nicht, und ich glaube, es liegt daran, dass der falsche Kernel-Framebuffer am Laufen ist ...
<tessarakt> (vesafb statt nouveaufb)
<tessarakt> wie stelle ich das auf nouveaufb um?
<xubuntu655> tag
<t60> hallo, hab hier ein thinkpad t60, hab grad ubuntu 12.04 installiert, aber das startet nur ca. jedes 2. mal... hat einer ne ahnung?
<bekks> Wie äussert sich denn "start nur ca."?
<ppq> t60: schau doch mal die logs durch, zum beispiel /var/log/messages, da stehen auch fehler von vorigen starts mit drin
<t60> naja, wenn ich starten will, wirds kurz lila, dann schwarz, und das bleibt... dann würg ich ab, starte neu, und komme mit glück zum bootmanager
<bekks> Was heisst "dann würg ich ab" und wie lange ist "bleibt"?
<t60> bleibt ist solange ich zugucken will...
<bekks> Hast du mal esc gedrückt, bei "bleibt"?
<t60> abwürgen: startklopf drücken, bis was passiert
<t60> ja, tut nix
<bekks> "bis was passiert" heisst also "einfach ausschalten".
<t60> ja
<bekks> Sag das doch... :P
<t60> kennst du das problem?
<bekks> Nein, aber jetzt weiss ich was du meinst. :)
<t60> ich vermute grafiktreiber, hab aber nur wenig ahnung :(
<bekks> Warum vermutest du das?
<t60> hab sowas gelesen...
<ppq> t60: du kannst auch mal die bootoption "quiet" entfernen und durch "noplymouth" ersetzen, dann siehst du eventuell fehlermeldungen
<t60> ???
<t60> wo?
<ppq> t60: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Bootoptionen?redirect=no#Optionen-beim-GRUB-Auswahlmenue
<kubine> Title: Bootoptionen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<t60> probiers mal
<t60> ...
<jokrebel> t60: Ansonsten mal etwas weniger "vermuten" und lieber Log-Dateien analysieren (lassen) … wir helfen auch gerne dabei ;-)
<jokrebel> und "[21:51] <t60> bleibt ist solange ich zugucken will..." wie groß ist Deine Geduld in so nem Fall? ;-)
<t60> habs probiert, bringt nix
<bekks> Was genau hast du probiert?
<t60> quiet durch noplymouth ersetzt
<bekks> Und "bringt nix" glaube ich nicht, denn mit noplymouth siehst du garantiert andere Dinge als mit quiet.
<t60> ja, aber nicht, wenn das bild erst lila, und dann schwarz wird
<t60> und schwarz bleibt :(
<jokrebel> t60: Wenn Du das richtig gemacht hast sollte das aber nicht so sein.
<t60> cih probiers nochmal... bis gleich
<sdx23> am Ende passiert das alles schon vor dem Bootloader und er hat eigentlich ein Hardwareproblem.
<t60_> was für eins wäre das?
<ppq> sdx23: glaub ich nicht, wird ja kurz lila
<sdx23> t60_: Siehst du den Bios Screen? Grub?
<t60_> ja
<t60_> grub nur jedes ca. 2. mal, dann wenns halt tut
<sdx23> ...
<bekks> Ah, also passiert das schon vor grub.
<t60_> ja
<bekks> Das hättest du auch vorher sagen können...
<sdx23> Ab in die Werkstatt damit. Kein Ubuntu-Problem, kein Softwareproblem.
<t60_> zwischen bios und grub
<t60_> hab das ding erst heute bekommen
<t60_> "generalüberholt" von lapstore
<bekks> Macht ja nix, ist trotzdem ein Hardwareproblem.
<jokrebel> und "[21:51] <t60> bleibt ist solange ich zugucken will..." wie groß ist Deine Geduld in so nem Fall? ;-) [UPDATE: kleiner 5 Minuten würd ich sagen]
<t60_> ja, ca. 3 min
<t60_> aber manchmal startets ja, so wie jetzt, und dann läuft auch alles super
<bekks> Und in den anderen Fällen ist es ein Hardwareproblem.
<t60_> also die hardware hat nen "wackler"?
<bekks> Möglich.
<jokrebel> t60_: Erst mal nen MEMtest über viele Stunden drüberjagen würd ich da.
<t60_> was sollte der finden?
<bekks> Hoffentlich keine Fehler.
<sdx23> Ich würd's zum Händler zurückschicken und Ersatz- / Geld zurück verlangen. Aber für mich ist der Fall hier abgeschlossen.
<bekks> Das ist doch mal ein Wort. :)
<t60_> naja, beinem fehler weis man woran man ist... ich glaud, ich überlass das problem dem händler
<bekks> Dein Fehler kann viele Ursachen haben - alle hardwarebedingt.
<t60_> alles klar, danke für eure hilfe!!!
<t60_> ah, kann das an der ssd liegen?
<bekks> Wenn die SSD kaputt ist - ja.
 * jokrebel würde auch dies nicht ausschließen erstmal.
<t60_> naja, jetz grad benutze ich sie ja...
<t60_> ich kanns ja mal mit windoofs probieren...
<t60_> dann weis ich, obs an derhardware liegt
<jokrebel> nein
<t60_> danke für die hilfe, für heute reichts...
<palsec> hallo. ich habe nun auf dem latop 12.04 amd64 und 13.10. gnome und auf dem desktop 13.04 amd64 und überall funktioniert bei youtube der sound nicht mehr
<palsec> was kann da los sein?
<jokrebel> palsec: Und bei _beiden_ ging es bis vor kurzem? Was hast Du an _beiden_ Rechnern gemacht, kurz bevor es nicht mehr ging?
<palsec> ein update
<palsec> bzw. neu installation
<jokrebel> palsec: Auf welchem was? Längere Sätze mit mehr "Präzision" wären für die Problemfindung sicher nicht von Nachteil.
<palsec> mehr präzision geht leider nicht, da ich das auf dem neuinstallierten laptop festgestellt habe und dann nach hause kam und dort am desktop das selbe problem autrat
<palsec> ich hab dann auf dem laptop 13.10 installiert und dort ist es auch so dass bei youtube kein sound kommt
<jokrebel> palsec: Du wirst aber doch sicher wenigstens sagen können auf welcher Ubuntuversion Du das Problem nach nem Update hattest (oder ner Nueinstallation) welches Ubuntus. Weiter oben lese ich 3 verschieden Versionen für 2 Rechner?
 * jokrebel hält es für relativ unwahrscheinlich, dass auf 2 völlig verschiedenen Rechnern mit auch noch ungleichen Ubuntuversionen ein _gemeinsames_ Problem die Ursache ist.
<palsec> also ich hab den laptop neu installiert mit 12.04.3 amd64 und bin damit zu den eltern gefahren. auf dem desktop zu hause mache ich täglich ein dist-upgrade. darauf läuft 13.04 amd64
<jokrebel> wobei… mit was siehst Du diese Youtube-Sachen?
<palsec> mit firefox
<jokrebel> palsec: Auch mal nen anderen Browser/Player versucht? Bei vielen verschiedenen Videos?
<palsec> andere player nicht bisher aber andere videos natürlich schon
<jokrebel> … [ ] allen? [ ] manchen?
<palsec> bei allen war kein sound
<palsec> übrige anwendungen aber mit sound kein problem
<jokrebel> palsec: Sonst geht der Sound aber?
<palsec> ja
<jokrebel> palsec: War vielleicht ein Flash-Update dabei *Glaskugelmodus* 
<palsec> soweit ich das sehe nein, dann müßte mitte semptember das letzte update zu flashplugin reingekommen sein
<jokrebel> also hier (12.04 Up-to-date - allerdings 32bit) klappt Sound mit Youtube auch im Firefox (was nicht mein Standardbrowser ist)
<palsec> vielleicht bin ich ja auf einer voodoo blacklist gelandet
<jokrebel> palsec: Vielleicht in Flash selber gemuted? Mal per HTML5 versucht?
<palsec> noch nicht mit html5 versucht
<jokrebel> wobei mir dann immer noch die Querverbindung weshalb es plötzlich an 2 völlig verschiedenen Rechnern nicht mehr geht fehlt.
<dreamon> Hat die CPI SSE2? Daran lags bei mir.
<palsec> ich installiere 12.04.3 nochmal und laß die updates weg
<jokrebel> aber ich geb jetzt mal an die anderen über hundert  (früher oder später) Mitleser weiter. Ich muss jetzt ins Bett.
<palsec> ja, SSE2 ist vorhanden auf beiden rechnern
<jokrebel> palsec: Um dann nie wieder upzudaten? Schlechter Plan…
<jokrebel> palsec: Viel Erfolg noch! Gute Nacht
<palsec> zumindest weiß ich dann dass es am flashplugin liegt
<palsec> danke und gute nacht jokrebel 
<strubbl_> hallo, wie kann ich meine Auflösung, die ich mittels xrandr kommandos temporär einstelle, per xorg.conf persistent einstellen? hier meine xrandr kommandos: https://gist.github.com/Strubbl/6875387
<kubine> Title: xrandr commands to get Dell 27" to work with Intel graphics (at gist.github.com)
<ppq> strubbl_: in ein script und das mit dem autostart deiner desktop-umgebung bzw. x-session starten
<ppq> strubbl_: das könnte auch noch interessant sein: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/RandR#Manuelle-statische-Konfiguration
<kubine> Title: RandR › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ppq> ah, das mit .xprofile klingt gut, das kannte ich noch nicht
<strubbl_> Danke für den Linktipp ppq, guck ich mir mal an. Das mit .xprofile möchte ich vermeiden, weil es dann ja nur für den einen Account gilt.
<ppq> achso. naja, ist ja kein großes problem, das in alle user-verzeichnisse zu kopieren
<strubbl_> Das ganze in die xorg.conf zu verfrachten, scheint mir doch zu kompliziert. Ich lege so ein Script in /etc/X11/Xsession.d/ an.
<jen_> can someone here take a look at an English to German translated web page for accuracy?
<strubbl_> Ich probier es aus. Danke für die schnelle Hilfe. Bye
<ring0> jen_, i'd ask in #ubuntu-de-offtopic this is mainly an ubuntu support channel
<k1l> jen_: better ask in ##deutsch
<jen_> ok..danke.
#ubuntu-de 2013-10-08
<doev> In welcher config-datei laden denn die freigaben (samba) die man über nautilus macht? das müsste doch im user-dir zu finden sein?
<doev> habs gefunden, /var/lib/samba/usershares
<doev> jetzt müsste ich einen funktionierendes share auf meine virtuelle machine 192.168.122.99 beschränken
<doev> hosts allow = 192.168.122. hat jetzt erstmal nicht funktioniert, aber ich log mich erstmal neu ein.
<doev> mit "hosts deny = ALL EXCEPT 192.168.122.83" hatte ich dann erfolg.
<doev> ne zugriff haben immer noch alle rechner
<doev> http://pastebin.com/6iUvCiuF
<kubine> Title: #VERSION 2 path=/home/doev/development/winxp_htdocs comment= usershare_acl=S- - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<beaver74> doev, "guest_ok=y" mal angepasst?
<doev> beaver74, Meinst du das ich einen Benutzer anlege und mich mit dem anmelde?
<beaver74> doev, ich dachte eigentlich den Gastzugriff mit =n abzuschalten.. kann dir aber nicht sagen ob das hilft.. ansonsten würde ich eine Freigabe für Samba händisch erstellen .. http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Samba und http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Samba_Server
<kubine> Title: Samba › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<doev> beaver74, ja, muss mich damit mal beschäftigen. bis dahin hilft readonly=y
<beaver74> jo
<TheBrayn> wie stellt man um, dass ctrl+alt+l den bildschirm sperrt und wo sehe ich den befehl, der mit der kombination ausgeführt wird?
<TheBrayn> kann man anscheinend per gconf-editor umstellen (lol) nur wird das noch nicht gleich aktiv
<bullgard4> TheBrayn: Das ist abhängig von Deinem verwendeten GUI. Welches GUI  verwendest Du?
<yannickoo> hey, wenn ich in empathy ein kennwort gespeichert habe, wie kann ich mir dieses anzeigen lassen?
<yannickoo> gefunden, yeah
<TheBrayn> bullgard4: ich verwende gnome
<Harald523> Grüssgottle, wo ist denn unter Linux der Audacity Plugin-Ordner?
<bullgard4> TheBrayn: (Ich bin nicht mehr fit in GNOME, ich verwende jetzt ein anderes GUI.) Vielleicht hilft Dir http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Bildschirmschoner etwas weiter.
<kubine> Title: Bildschirmschoner › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Harald523> OK ich hab den Audacity Plug-in-Ordner gefunden (/usr/share/audacity/plug-ins/) und das Plug-in (.ny-datei) da reinkopiert und Audacity neu gestartet
<Harald523> aber das Plugin ist nicht wie versprochen im Effektmenü zu finden
<Harald523> Muss man da noch irgendwas machen?
<Kartman> hallo, hab gestern ubuntu-saucy parallel zu meinem raring installiert, leider schaff ich es nicht das ich im grub beide starten kann
<Kartman> ich habe im raring unter /mnt saucy eingehangen und danach hat update-grub einen eintrag hinzugefügt, wenn ich diesen wähle zeigt er mir aber an das er den kernel nicht findet und dieser zuerst geladen werden muss (ich hab dann noch die dateien vom 3.11 er kernel in das boot vom raring kopiert das hat aber nichts genützt) 
<Kartman> jemand eine idee wie ich das zum laufen bkeomme?
<Kartman> andersherum hab ich es auch schon probiert per chroot von live-version ins saucy dort das raring eingehangen und grub installiert es wird angezeigt wie auch unter raring und findet ebenfalls vmlinuz nicht
<k1l> sind das nativve installs oder mit wubi? ist da encryption dabei?
<Kartman> ja beim raring ist / verschlüsselt und /boot auf einer extra partition unverschlüsselt
<k1l> ich hab die tage erst 2 platten hier reingebaut. eine mit windows und saucy und eine mit nur saucy. beide grubs haben alles gefunden beim update-grub
<Kartman> home ist bei beiden die gleiche partition und ebenfalls verschlüsselt
<Kartman> ja hatte damit bisher eigentlich auch nie probleme spätestens nach dem mounten der zweiten installation hat update-grub alles soweit korrekt konfiguriert
<Kartman> wie gesagt einen eintrag ist auch drin im grub-menu aber es fehlt anscheinend etwas 
<brain_> ich möchte lubuntu auf einem nonPAE Laptop installieren. wie gehe ich am besten vor? die live-CD schimpft wegen fehlender PAE-Unterstützung?
<ppq> brain_: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise-updates/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/non-pae/mini.iso
<ppq> brain_: das ist ein net-installer, der alles (über lan-kabel) während der installation aus dem internet nachlädt
<ppq> brain_: standardmäßig wird nur ubuntu-minimal installiert, du kannst aber während der installation den lubuntu-desktop dazuwählen
<brain_> was ist das ergebnis? minimalinstallation von 12.04?
<brain_> precise...ok
<ppq> 12.04, ja. minimal - je nach auswahl
<brain_> kann ich das dann upgraden, wenn ich von lts aufwärts möchte?
<ppq> wenn dein laptop schon von usb booten kann, kannst du das hier per gunzip entpacken und mit dd auf einen usb-stick (nicht eine partition) schreiben: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise-updates/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/non-pae/boot.img.gz
<ppq> ja
<ppq> es gibt die images auch für nicht-lts-versionen
<ppq> aber nicht mit non-pae-kernel
<brain_> das ist und bleibt dann eine nonPAE-Version? ok, ich probier das mal. archlinux sollte ja auch dd können. lol. danke dir 
<ppq> wie genau sich das beim release-upgrade verhält, kann ich dir nicht sagen... ich würde vorsichtshalber einfach bei 12.04 bleiben
<ppq> nein, da bin ich mir eben nicht sicher
<ppq> aber viel spaß beim testen
<brain_> schauen wir mal. ich versuche es. habe erst lubuntu 12.04 installiert. dann do-release-upgrade auf 12.10. dann war ende, da das pae-Problem dann kam. schauen wir mal. dank dir
<brain_> cu
<ppq> keine ursache
<brain_> dd if=/boot.img.gz of=/dev/sdb also direkt aufs device
<brain_> ach ne, erst entpacken
<brain_> dd if=/boot.img of=/dev/sdb also direkt aufs device
<ppq> ja
<ppq> vorzugsweise das richtige
<brain_> dd = datadestroyer
<clemens> Hallo! Bin auf ubuntu 12.04 und die Kernel Version 3.2.0-53-generic. Da mein Ubuntu ab und zu plörtzlich freezed möchte ich ein Kernle-Update durchführen (Laut Internet soll das die Lösung sein). Meine Frage: wie kann ich ein Kernle Update durchführen und welcher ist der richtige?
<dreamon> Hab auch 12.04.3 -> Mein Kernel 3.2.0-54-generic-pae
<clemens> dreamon, Also ist es eigentlich nicht nötig ein update zu machen?
<k1l> clemens: mach mal ein "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" (das bringt dich nicht auf 12.10 aber es spielt alle updates ein, evtl auch neue kernel
<Robert_Zenz> clemens, definiere: Freeze. Das koomplette System oder nur die Oberflaeche?
<Robert_Zenz> clemens, oder was ich auch kenne, nur die EIngabegeraete.
<k1l> clemens: zudem kannst du noch die backports kernel von raring und quantal freishcalten mit dem kernel enablement stack. aber erstmal würde ich das dist-upgrade ausporbieren
<dreamon> clemens, Genau -> siehe k1l
<stevieh> wieso ist mein 12.04er kernel  3.8.0-30-generic?
<ppq> stevieh: weil du vermutlich sowas nutzt http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Precise_Pangolin#LTS-Enablement-Stacks
<kubine> Title: Precise Pangolin › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l> stevieh: wenn man 12.04.3 direkt installiert bekommt man das enablement stack sofort mit
<k1l> wenn man von 12.04 normal updated bleibt der "alte" kernel stack
<clemens> k1l, ich weiß nicht ob ich auf 12.10 updaten soll da ich ein 12.04 image vom Hersteller oben habe. Hat das Update nicht vl. Auswirkungen auf die installierten Treiber?
<k1l> clemens: nochmal. das dist-upgrade upgraded nicht auf 12.10
<stevieh> ppq: stimmt, ich hatte 12.04.3 installiert... das ist aber doof, wenn das nicht zum 12.04 konsistent ist? Ich kann mich nicht erinnern, das angeschaltet zu haben...
<clemens> Robert_Zenz, das ganze OS freezed, d.h. strom rausziehen dan gehts wieder
<k1l> die benennung ist da etwas unvorteilhaft. nur ein normales "sudo apt-get upgrade" updated nur die packages. aber installiert keine kernel updates z.b.
<clemens> k1l, ah sry verlesen, werde ich mal probieren thx
<k1l> stevieh: siehe meine erläuterung
<k1l> stevieh: es wurde notwendig den neuen kernel stack zu pushen da einige uefi boards den todes bug hatten mit den alten kerneln
<stevieh> k1l: hmm... klar, und ist im Prinzip ja mit der bisherigen Policy inkonsistent... na, wegen mir.
<Robert_Zenz> clemens, RAM hast du ueberprueft?
<k1l> stevieh: harte bugs erfordern harte maßnahmen :)
<stevieh> :-)
<dreamon> k1l, Darf ich fragen woher du derartig Infos hast? Würde das auch gerne Erfahren.
<stevieh> clemens: ein Desktop Rechner? Was für eine Grafik?
<k1l> dreamon: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<kubine> Title: Kernel/LTSEnablementStack - Ubuntu Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu.com)
<clemens> Robert_Zenz, das schließe ich aus ;)
<k1l> zudem die news zur einführung des gleichen. gerade die samsung geräte waren von dem bug betroffen
<stevieh> clemens: ansonsten, würde ich ausprobieren, ob der LTSEnablementStack wie beschrieben hilft, das wäre wohl die "systemkonformste" Methode.
<clemens> stevieh, nein ein Lapotp von DELL mit hyprid grafka
<dreamon> k1l, Danke
<jokrebel> clemens: Warum kannst Du ein RAM-Problem ausschließen? Wie lange hast Du bei dem "Freez" gewartet? Reagieren die CAPS/NUM… noch? Freezed nur das Browserfenster vielleicht?
<k1l> clemens: dann nimm mal den enablement stack (raring backport kenrel z.b.) da dort auch immer neue hardware untertsützung mit kommt. gerade bei dem hybrid graka gerödel kann das helfen
<clemens> jokrebel, nein das ganze system da ich auf die commando oberfläche auch nicht mehr komme
<jokrebel> !sysrq > clemens Dies auch probiert (vor dem "hart" Ausschalten?
<kubine> clemens Dies auch probiert (vor dem hart Ausschalten?: Informationen zu Magic_SysRQ finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Magic_SysRQ
<jokrebel> und ich würde bitte gerne…
<jokrebel> clemens:  folgenden 4 Befehle nacheinander in eine Konsole haben (jeweils gefolgt von ein paar ENTER): "lsb_release -a"; "uname -a"; "sudo apt-get update" und "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade". Kopiere dann alles (auch die eingetippten Befehlen und leeren Zeilen dazwischen).  Über einen NoPaste-Service wie zB.: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ lädst Du das alles dann hoch und gibst uns den Link dorthin in den Kanal hier.  Danke.
<kubine> Title: Neuer Eintrag › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<dennisgasfv> hi, kann mir jemand sagen, ob lubuntu 12.04 auch ein lts ist, habe mal gehört das das nur beim orig. ubuntu der fall ist und habe noch einen alten rechner wo ich es gerne installieren würde
<jokrebel> dennisgasfv: Das ist schon auch ein LTS
<k1l> dennisgasfv: hat aber nur 3 jahre support, iirc.
<k1l> auf jeden fall keine 5 jahre
<k1l> dennisgasfv: Unlike Ubuntu, Lubuntu 12.04 is not a LTS, this version will be supported for 18 months. However, a lot of work has been done to improve the stability of the system.
<jokrebel> dennisgasfv: Siehe auch http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lubuntu
<dennisgasfv> und wenn ich einfach ein ubuntu nehme und lxde nachinstalliere, geht das?
<kubine> Title: Lubuntu – Wikipedia (at de.wikipedia.org)
<jokrebel> dennisgasfv: Sollte auch gehen, wenn Du das Metapaket lubuntu-desktop nachinstallierst. Deshalb ist der "Lubuntu-Anteil" aber vermutlich trotzdem nich länger allumfassend unterstützt fürchte ich.
<dennisgasfv> aber sicherheitspakete sollten drin sein oder?
<dreamon> Würde gern den 3.8.xx.xx mal probieren. Geht das. Sprich kann ich dann wieder zurückrudern, falls er mir Probleme macht? Oder sollte ich die Finger weglassen. Ich hab da ein paar problemchen, die würde ich gern schauen ob die sich damit erledigen würden.
<jokrebel> dennisgasfv: Maximal vom Ubuntu-Spezifischen Unterbau aber wohl nicht vom LXDE-Anteil würde ich vermuten.
<k1l> dreamon: das ist einfach ein paket. das kannst du installieren. und falls er nicht bootet nimmste halt im grub den alten kernel und deinsallierst das paket wieder
<dreamon> k1l, Wie heißte das Paket?
<k1l> dreamon: schau im oben verlinktne wiki.ubuntu.com artikel zum stack
<dreamon> k1l, Mein Englisch ist lausig -> Das hier? -> sudo apt-get install --install-recommends linux-generic-lts-quantal xserver-xorg-lts-quantal libgl1-mesa-glx-lts-quantal
<k1l> dreamon: hier auch auf deutsch: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Precise_Pangolin#LTS-Enablement-Stacks
<kubine> Title: Precise Pangolin › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dreamon> k1l, Deutsch ist super. Danke.
<stevieh> hm... irgendwie ist mein acrobat reader komplett als mögliche Auswahl für pdfs verschwunden im Nautilus... wie bekomm ich den wieder?
<clemens> k1l, habe jetz ein update gemacht von 3.2.0-53 auf 3.2.0-54
<k1l> clemens: ja dann neu booten und gucken ob es sich bessert.
<jokrebel> stevieh: Ist es denn noch installiert?
<stevieh> jokrebel: ja, in der unity sidebar kann ich ihn starten.
<stevieh> hab auch mal deinstalliert und installiert, aber find den trotzdem nicht mehr.
<jokrebel> stevieh: rechtsklick - öffnen mit …   geht das?
<stevieh> jokrebel: nö, eben nicht, kein acrobat zu sehen, auch nicht bei "anderen Anwendungen"
<clemens> k1l, (Y), kann ich wo nachschaun welcher kernel gerade aktuell ist und welche neuerungen es gibt?
<jokrebel> stevieh: Rechtsklick - Eigenschaften - Öffnen mit ?
<k1l> clemens: packages.ubuntu.com
<stevieh> jokrebel: mompl, ich purge das nochmal...
<jokrebel> stevieh: …wobei ich hier gar keinen Adobe am Start hab ;-)
<stevieh> jokrebel: tja nun, die öffentliche Hand verschickt manchmal Formulare, die nur damit gehen...
<clemens> k1l, thx :)
<stevieh> jokrebel: hmm... kann sein, dass es daran liegt, dass sich der adobe reader aus dem wine vordrängelt... wo kann man denn die auswahl editieren, waren das mal die mime.types?
<jokrebel> puhh
<Gamoder> Hmm, wenn pwmconfig nichts zur Lüfterregelung findet, dann gibt es nichts, oder?
<dreamon> k1l, Der /boot/vmlinuz-3.8.0-31-generic ist kein pae . Hat sich was geändert, oder gibts den nur noch ohne?
<k1l> dreamon: es gibt keine nicht-pae mehr
<dreamon> k1l, Ok. Könnte sich das hier mal jemand anschauen -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6210656/ Habe mittig error und am Ende kommt was von Zeitüberschreitung. Verstehe nicht wegen was
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<dreamon> Das mit Zeitüberschreitung hab ich aber schon öfters gehabt.
<k1l> dreamon: dkms ist kaputt/gibts nicht in deinem system. da musst du mal die recherce ansetzen.
<k1l> so kann er keine module bauen für die neuen kernel
<dreamon> Could not locate dkms.conf file. File:  does not exist. 
<jokrebel> dreamon: Schon mal an Google weitergereicht?
<dreamon> jokrebel, Jo. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dkms/+bug/830915 -> bei Virtualbox ist mir das auch schon aufgefallen
<kubine> Title: Bug #830915 “[Oneiric] Error during kernel upgrade: Could not lo...” : Bugs : “dkms” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<k1l> dreamon: ganz unten: "The bug is BACK!" vom 4.10.
<ppq> Gamoder: ich weiß nicht ob das helfen würde, aber du kannst mal versuchen, die lüftersteuerung im bios auszuschalten. dann läuft er ständig bei 100%, lässt sich aber vielleicht per software regeln
<dreamon> k1l, Die Meldung hab ich schon oft gesehen, aber noch nie Probleme deswegen gehabt. Zumindest konnte ich noch keine Zuordnen
<tuxflo> Guten Abend :) ich versuche gerade von guake mit zig Tabs aus ein Terminal mit screen umzusteigen. Jedoch würde ich gern meine Tastenkombinationen beibehalten. Wie kann ich screen mitteilen das es z.B. mit Ctrl + T ein neues Fenster öffnet statt mit Ctrl+a+c?
<stevieh> jokrebel: ja, war der wine acroreader, der hat da auch was "angemeldet".
<jokrebel> stevieh: Also Problem im Griff?
<Guest4893> Kurze Frage, gerade ein vanilla-install mit 13.04 vollzogen, alles super, nach den updates ist das touchpad unnutzbar (überempfindlich/ungenau)
<Gamoder> ppq: Hmm, das letzte mal als ich nachgeschaut habe gab es da keine Möglichkeit, werde aber noch einmal schauen, danke
<Guest4893> so eine..., das sind also die "improvements" beim touchpad...
<Guest4893> restart.
<stevieh> jokrebel: so halb befriedigend zwar, weil ich nicht weiss, ab wann es ging, aber ja es geht ;-)
<dreamon> k1l, Der dkms status zeigt auch Fehler -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6210865/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<LurchiderLurch> Hallo! Ich will eine .deb installieren und da kommt dann "Diese Aktion würde die Installation von Paketen aus nicht authentifizierten Software-Paketquellen erfordern."  Es fehlen die btrfs-tools. Wie füge ich die denn genau ein?
<LurchiderLurch> ich will qt4-fsarchiver auf einem älteren System installieren mit deb...
<k1l> !qt4-fsarchiver | LurchiderLurch 
<k1l> !qt4_fsarchiver | LurchiderLurch 
<k1l> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/qt4-fsarchiver   da sind eine menge roter hinweis/achtung boxen :/
<kubine> Title: qt4-fsarchiver › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<LurchiderLurch> Die roten Kästen habe ich beachtet. Nur brauche ich dennoch diese Paketquelle. Kann ich die denn für ein altes Ubuntu freischalten, so dass ich die deb installieren kann? Oder besser die deb über konsole zu installieren versuchen?
<k1l> welches ubuntu ist es denn?
<LurchiderLurch> 10.10. Es tut seine Dienste sonst sehr gut ;)
<bekks> nur leider so gar nicht mehr supported.
<stevieh> uiui :-)
<k1l> ja dann kannste das schonmal knicken.
<k1l> nicht nur, dass es keine sicherheitsupdates mehr gibt. es gibt gar keine updates mehr. also wirst du die abhängigkeiten nicht auflösen können es sei denn du kompilierst dir da alles zurecht
<k1l> LurchiderLurch: qt4-fsarchiver hat auf seiner sourceforce seite noch 10.10 downloads. aber da 10.10 seit april2012 EOL ist würde ich da nciht zu viel  ins tüfteln investieren
<LurchiderLurch> Oha. Ich hatte es nicht gesehen. Es war wohl doch schon installiert ^^. Hatte es nur nicht gefunden. Aber dann in der terminalausgabe von dpkg habe ich gesehen, dass es installiert seinmuss (alte version). Alles supi ^^
<TheInfinity> LurchiderLurch: wenn die kiste am internet ist solltest du sie nur dringend davon entfernen. weil seit 1 1/2 jahren keine sicherheitsupdates = viele offene sicherheitslücken.
<LurchiderLurch> Meine Bankgeschäfte wickle ich immer mit einer Live CD ab. Und sonst besuche ich normalerweise nur Gmail und NCBI Entrez und andere Biotech Seiten. Ich glaube nicht, dass die Interesse haben, mich zu kapern. Ich bin da vielleicht naiv, bisher hat aber wohl niemand mich angreifen wollen.
<eer> Kann man das USB System des Computers irgendwie neustarten, wenn USB sticks nicht mehr erkannt werden? Habe keine Lust den PC neu zu starten. 
<manduh> nabned
<manduh> vim macht probleme, im einfügemodus kann ich z.b nicht die feiltasten benutzen, was ich für gewöhnlich tuhe
<manduh> er setzt mir dann irgendwelche ungewollten character ab
<manduh> da bringt mich voll auf die palme :D
<manduh> ..das problem hatte ich auf unterschiedlichsten systemen jetzt schon häufiger, was tun?
<ppq> ein problem, 15 verschiedene lösungen
<ppq> siehe http://vim.wikia.com/wiki/Fix_arrow_keys_that_display_A_B_C_D_on_remote_shell
<kubine> Title: Fix arrow keys that display A B C D on remote shell - Vim Tips Wiki (at vim.wikia.com)
<ppq> probier dich durch
<manduh> okay, ty ;)
<ppq> das mit der .vimrc sollte klappen
<manduh> das mit dem 'set nocp ' reinsetzten? 
<ppq> ja
<manduh> mal shene wie ich das anstelle mit dem kaputten vim
<ppq> zur not mit echo und >>
<manduh> yay, feiltasten funktionieren, jetzt hab ich nur noch ein problem mit der backspace
<manduh> die im einfügemodus keinen text löscht
<manduh> btw wird nicht vim immer als DAS werkzeug in der not angepriesen, mit dem alles wieder inordnung gebracht werden kann, wenn man mal gerade noch an eine shell kommt ^^
<manduh> set backspace=2 scheint es zu fixen, mal sheen was hier noch alles im argen ist
<manduh> -__
<manduh> *sehen
<ppq> ich nutze da lieber nano ;)
<manduh> ppq, ich spiele gerade mit dem gedanken vim als ide zu nutzen ;)
#ubuntu-de 2013-10-09
<Anubis> moin
<dadrc> hi
<Anubis> ich hätte diesen Chat gerne mit einem irc-client betreten ...
<Anubis> ich meine nicht mit Xchat ...
<dadrc> ?
<dadrc> Mach halt.
<Anubis> naja über pidgin oder adium
<Anubis> da krieg ich keine verbindung
<dadrc> Pidgin und Adium sind keine IRC-Clients, die können das nur zufällig und nicht komplett.
<Anubis> asooooo ...
<k1l> Anubis: die multimessenger sind nicht so optimal für IRC, da sich IRC schon deutlich von den anderen chat protokollen und deren nutzung unterscheiden. die multimessenger bieten irc zwar an, empfohlen wird aber meistens einen richtigen irc clienten zu nutzen.
<k1l> trotzdem sollten sich auch diese messenger hier hin verbinden können
<Anubis> also bleib ich bei xchat?
<Anubis> ist auch ok.
<dadrc> Für ernsthafte IRC-Nutzung, joa.
<Anubis> danke - wieder was dazugelernt!
<k1l> es ist deine entscheidung. auch eine frage wie viel man irc damit nutzen will
<dadrc> Oder halt, wenn du KDE benutzt, Konversation oder Quassel, irssi oder weechat für 'ne Shell. Gibt einige echte IRC-Clients.
<Anubis> Nja, ich arbeite hier grad mit einer alten Pentium-Box und #! :)
<Anubis> Mit dem 13.04er Ubuntu bin ich nicht zufrieden. Zuviele Systemfehler. Darum einstweilen Crunchbang. Mal sehen, was 13.10 bringt ...
<LupusE_> g'morgen
<Anubis> moin!
<jan77> welcher der drei anzeige-server wird denn in ubuntu-gnome 13.10 sein?
<dadrc> Standard wird X sein
<dadrc> Mir eventuell zum Rumspielen, weiß ich nicht genau
<jan77> also auf keinen fall wayland?
<LetoThe2nd> sicher nicht als default.
<LetoThe2nd> wenn dann halt auch als option zum spielen.
<dadrc> Naja, weston ist schon in 13.04 dabei
<LetoThe2nd> ... zum spielen.
<dadrc> Klar
<Mazzo> Hallo zusammen :-)
<CerealGuy> hey, habe ein sehr mysteriöses problem. Habe mir nen kleinen homeserver gebaut (bissel ältere hardware) und wollte jetzt eigentlich per sftp bissel ne datei herunterladen. Komischerweise bekomme ich kaum ein paket gesendet. Upload geht perfekt, 100mbit ohne probleme. Download jedoch nicht. Das gleiche wenn ich mit netcat etwas an meinen anderen pc "schicke" ist es extrem langsam. Wenn ich aber etwas draufschie
<CerealGuy> be 100mbit. Vllt hat jemand ne idee?
<stevieh> CerealGuy: guck mal mit ifconfig, ob du kaputte pakete hast?
<CerealGuy> hmm sieht nicht so aus: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/416397/
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<CerealGuy> Dachte erst mein lvm ist kaputt (sind 3 platten drin, 2im lvm eine normal), aber auch bei der "normalen" platte, welche fürs os genutzt wird hab ich das gleiche problem
<stevieh> ausserdem kannst du ja netcat vom null device machen, wenn es dann auch so lahm ist.
<CerealGuy> naja das komische ist, wenn ich spaßeshalber nen cat mache, geht das rasend schnell
<CerealGuy> also halte ich es für unwahrscheinlich, dass die platte kaputt ist
<CerealGuy> aber sobald ich hier im netzwerk bin, muckts rum
<stevieh> hmm...
<CerealGuy> vllt switch im sack oder netzwerkkarte? Halte das aber auch für unwahrscheinlich
<CerealGuy> denn auch zBsp ein list oder so vom ftpd braucht erstaunlich lange
<stevieh> den switch kannst du ja mal ausschliessen...
<ppq> von so einem problem hab ich noch nie gehört.. würde wohl auch als erstes die netzwerk-hardware testweise tauschen
<ppq> softwareprobleme kannst du mit ner live-cd versuchen auszuschließen
<stevieh> so prinzipiell mag ich keine adressen mit 0 drin, aber damit hat das nix zu tun ;-)
<CerealGuy> :D livecd ist ne gute idee. Ich glaube das teste ich gleich mal. Und wenns immernoch probleme macht, liegts wahrscheinlich anner hardware. Danke schonmal ;)
<stevieh> und noch nach interrupts gucken... aber auch nur geraten.
<Guede> hi, ich hab hier nen usb-bluetooth-dongle, der unter 12.04 lts nicht will, aber unter einer 9.?? version erkannt wird
<stevieh> sowas kann passieren.
<Guede> über die UI findet er keinen adaptor, ich habe versucht etwas im netz zu finden, um über die Kommandozeile etwas zu erreichen
<Guede> der dongle ist von hama, lsusb liefert ID:1131:1004 Integrated System Solution Corp. Bluetooth Device
<stevieh> dann schaust du in der 9er Version, wie der da angesprochen wird und was du machen kannst... evtl. fehlt dann nur ne udev rule... evtl. aber auch mehr...
<Guede> und bei 'hciconfig hci0 up'  kommt Can't init device hci0: Connection timed out (110)
<Guede> wo muss ich da schauen? in welchen files?
<LupusE> in /war/log/messages (oder syslog) sollte stehen, dass keine firmware geladen werden kann. dann solltest du die restricted nachladen.
<LupusE> ggf in /var/blah/firmaware kopieren.
<LupusE> die richtige findest du mit der ID und google heraus.
<Guede> hmm also firmware hab ich nichts, ich hab jetzt nochmal gegoogled und etws mehr gefunden:
<Guede> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/268502
<kubine> Title: Bug #268502 “Bluetooth doesn't work (hci_cmd_task: hci0 command ...” : Bugs : “linux” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<Guede> Wie muss ich das verstehen, es ist ein Bug, der schon fuer Debian gefixed ist abe nicht Ubuntu?
<swed2> Hallo, ich habe vorhin neben meinem frisch installierten Win7 ein Ubuntu13.4 installiert. Normalerweise bin ichs gewohnt, dass nach nem Neustart automatisch das Bootmenü von Ubuntu kommt. Leider wird automatisch in Windows gestartet. Warum? Wie löse ich das?
<ppq> swed2: das klingt nach einem rechner mit uefi. du kannst mit efibootmgr die boot-reihenfolge von einer live-cd aus einstellen, alternativ geht das auch im "bios" (uefi-setup des mainboards), vorausgesetzt, ubuntu hat den booteintrag überhaupt korrekt im uefi-nvram des boards angelegt.
<swed2> ppq: im bios finde ich nichts was nach uefi klingt. Es ist ein Lenovo G580 Notebook
<ppq> swed2: das ist dennoch ein uefi-gerät. die bootreihenfolge wird man doch wohl einstellen können?
<swed2> aaah, hab was verstecktes gefunden was uefi heist und deaktiviert
<ppq> hm, kann sein, dass dein windows nun nicht mehr startet. 
<swed2> was muss ich jetzt noch machen, dass ein ubuntu bootmanager erscheint?
<swed2> doch startet
<ppq> okay
<ppq> lass einfach mal boot-repair laufen, vielleicht reicht das
<ppq> ansonsten grub2-pc mal manuell installieren in den mbr, jetzt wo uefi aus ist
<ppq> !boot-repair > swed2 
<ppq> narf
<ppq> live-cd booten, ppa:yannubuntu/boot-repair hinzufügen mit add-apt-repository, boot-repair installieren und starten, recommended repair
<swed2> ok danke, ich probier das
<ppq> !boot-repair > swed2 
<kubine> swed2: boot-repair ist ein Tool, das automatisch viele Probleme mit dem Bootloader erkennen und beheben kann. Starte ein Livesystem (Ubuntu Desktop-CD) und führe folgendes aus: 'sudo add-apt-repository ppa:yannubuntu/boot-repair && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install boot-repair && boot-repair' und klicke auf Recommended Repair . Vergiss bitte nicht, uns den Pastebin-Link zu geben.
<ppq> da :)
<swed2> ppq dieses boot repair frägt mich grad ob ich alle files von /boot/grub entfernen möchte, danach soll es aber unbootable sein sagt es
<ppq> swed2: kann ich da mal einen screenshot sehen?
<swed2> ppq http://tinyurl.com/k92zbcq
<ppq> Error: Unable to find site's URL to redirect to.
<swed2> ppq http://tinyurl.com/k92zbcg sorry
<kubine> Title: Pic-Upload.de - Screenshot-from-2013-10-09-12-32-01.png (at tinyurl.com)
<ppq> swed2: das ist doch nur ein hinweis, dass, wenn so eine nachfrage kommt, du auf yes gehen sollst.. hast du den text mal gelesen? ;)
<swed2> ach mei bin ich blöd, ich hab das als echte meldung verstanden ^^
<ppq> und lies auch das was oben steht, die befehle sollst du selbst ausführen ;)
<swed2> ich habs danach schon verstanden ;)
<swed2> bei grub install devices wird gefragt ob /dev/sda oder /dev/sda6
<ppq> sda
<swed2> sieht gut aus und funktioniert
<swed2> herzlichen dank für die unterstützung
<ppq> keine ursache
<Guede> hi, wie seh ich eigentlich, welcher driver geladen wird/ist? Früher ging das über Grub, aber jetzt macht das anscheinend bei Windows 7, der Windows-Boot-Manager und bin gerade am überlegen, ob der auch den richtigen driver lädt
<ppq> ?
<dadrc> in der tat.
<LupusE> es gibt eine option beim boot (F8 fruecken), in der man die treiber einzeln ladne kann. was hat das mit ubuntu support zu tun?
<LupusE> (das hat shcon immer der ntdlr gemacht, nie grub.
<Guede> also F8 geht bei mir nur, wenn ich Windows boote nicht, wenn ich uebe den Windows-Start-Manager Ubuntu boote.
<Guede> also F8 geht bei mir nur, wenn ich Windows boote, nicht, wenn ich über den Windows-Start-Manager Ubuntu boote.
<Guede> ah stand in /var/log/dmesg
<Christian87> Tag zusammen
<Christian87> ich bin gerade dabei einen server mit 4 festplatten im raid 5 aufzusetzen
<Christian87> so sieht meine partitionstabelle im installer aus
<Christian87> http://i.imgur.com/u3KXjiV.png
<Christian87> leider bootet das system danach nicht
<Christian87> es kommt auch keine grub shell oder ähnliches er sagt einfach kein boot fähiges system gefunden
<dadrc> Wo hastn Grub hingepackt und von welcher Platte bootet der?
<Christian87> ich hab einfach den grub installer im setup menü ausgeführt
<Christian87> da kann man nichts auswählen
<Christian87> in der boot reihenfolge sind alle platten eingetragen
<dadrc> Christian87, guck dir mal  wobei die neu eingerichteten Festplatten anzugegeben sind.
<dadrc> GPT: Der Bootloader muss in die entsprechenden Boot-Partitionen installiert werden. Bei z.B. einer Installation mit GPT & BIOS bricht die Installation von GRUB 2 sonst ab und weist mit einer Fehlermeldung auf die fehlende Partition hin.
<dadrc> ...
<dadrc> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Baustelle/Software-RAID#Bootloader ← das da an
<kubine> Title: Software-RAID › Baustelle › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dadrc> So sollte das.
<dadrc> Muss mal afk
<Christian87> ja aber bei der grub installation seh ich keine fehlermeldung
<Christian87> und nach der installation komme ich nirgendshin wo ich mir logs angucken könnte
<Christian87> er fängt ja garnicht an zu booten
<ubu_> hi
<ubu_> mal wieder ein problem...
<ubu_> und zwar nach einiger zeit stürzt firefox ab ohne fehlerbericht
<ubu_> hab dann den browser über die knsole gestartet 
<ubu_> nach einiger zeit ist er dann wieder abgestürzt
<ubu_> http://pastebin.com/KU0YG2nv
<kubine> Title: firefox WARNING: pipe error (3): Die Verbindung wurde vom Kommunikationspartne - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<ubu_> bitte um hilfe...
<ubu_> hm
<Danerd> Probiere es doch mal mit Chromium? Keine Ahnung wieso Firefox bei dir spinnt :/
<TheBrayn> toller vorschlag
<TheBrayn> nicht
<ubu_> :)
<TheBrayn> Danerd: schlägst du leuten, die probleme mit ubuntu haben, vor doch lieber mint zu nutzen?
<Danerd> @TheBrayn Nope. Bin nur Chromium-Liebhaber und wollte irgendwas vorschlagen, weil sich ja sonst niemand gemeldet hat. :-P
<ubu_> alles irgendwie passiert nachdem teamspeak installiert wurde..
<ubu_> hmpf
<TheBrayn> ubu_: tritt es denn auf wenn ts nicht installiert ist?
<ubu_> naja der fehler ist neu...
<ubu_> öhm muss ich halt mal löschen
<ubu_> was ich oben erwähnt habe ist bei meinem vater
<ubu_> seit dem ich teamspek bei mir drauf habe schließen auch immer mal wieder programme
<ubu_> zum beispiel gimp
<ubu_> versteh ich nicht..
<ubu_> und teamspek selber..
<ubu_> tjo bei beiden systemen ist teamspeak dabei aber nicht geöffnet und es kommt zu diesen fehlern
<ubu_> auf 2 unterschiedlichen system fast das gleiche problem, komisch...
<ubu_> so
<ubu_> hab
<ubu_> ups
<ubu_> hab das mit gimp wiederholt ganz normal 2-3 fotos geschnitten und es schmiert wieder ab...
<ubu_> http://pastebin.com/EqaC7WNj
<kubine> Title: gimp (gimp:12197): Gtk-CRITICAL **: IA__gtk_tree_model_get: assertion `GTK_IS - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<ubu_> sonst eigentlich recht stabil...
<LetoThe2nd> klingt entweder nach irgendner lustigen fremdquelle mit kaputten bibliotheken, oder kaputtem speicher irgendwo.
<ubu_> LetoThe2nd: hast du alles verfolgt was ich geschrieben hatte weiter  oben auch mit dem probelm mit firefox suf einem anderen system?
<LetoThe2nd> ja
<LetoThe2nd> aber nachdem ich keinen schimmer habe was du da alles installiert hast... ;)
<ubu_> hm
<ubu_> kann man sagen das es die gleichen fehler sind auch wenn es unterschiedliche anwendungen sind?
<LetoThe2nd> nicht zwingend.
<LetoThe2nd> aber gehäuft segfaults deuten auf eins der beiden obengenannten hin.
<ubu_> hm
<ubu_> LetoThe2nd: pm
<LetoThe2nd> und nachdem du ja auch keine details nennst, wie "welches ubuntu" "welche fremdquellen"...
<LetoThe2nd> und nein, kein qry.
<LetoThe2nd> der support findet bitte hier statt.
<ubu_> 12.04
<ubu_> lts, 64 bit
<ubu_> und quelle ist teamspeak.org
<ubu_> updates für teamspeak zieht er nicht über die paketquellen glaub ich...
<LetoThe2nd> pack einfach mal ein lsb_release -a und ein "grep ^ /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*" in pastebins
<ubu_> http://pastebin.com/wLQgSWza
<kubine> Title: ubu@ubu-Aspire-5737Z:~$ lsb_release -a LSB Version: core-2.0-amd64:core-2.0-noa - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<ubu_> http://pastebin.com/fdwbs35v
<kubine> Title: ubu@ubu-Aspire-5737Z:~$ grep ^ /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<LetoThe2nd> ubu_: alles klar, danke für das gespräch.
<LetoThe2nd> ubu_: irgendeins deiner lustigen PPAs wars, da gbe ich dir brief und siegel drauf. suchen darfst selber ;)
<ubu_> hmpf....
<LetoThe2nd> sorry, aber wenn ich schon "/etc/apt/sources.list.d/webupd8team-unstable-precise.list" sehe...
<LetoThe2nd> -> "unstable"
<LetoThe2nd> name, programm und so. also wie gesagt, viel glück/spass - ich bin raus.
<ubu_> bedeutet nun kaputt?
<ubu_> kann ich neu aufsetzen?
<ubu_> bzw. muss ;)
<TheBrayn> warum nimmst du denn 12.04 wenn du so viele unstable pakete über fremdquellen installierst?
<TheBrayn> für mich sieht das so aus als wäre dier viele software nicht aktuell genug
<TheBrayn> *dir
<ubu_> sind jetzt die PPA für indicatoren gemeint?
<ubu_> die wetternazeige ging unter 12.04 einfach nicht mehr...
<ubu_> jemand hatte mir zum ppa geraten..
<ubu_> och man
<jokrebel> ubu_: Um was genau gehts?
<LetoThe2nd> ubu_: kurze erklärung zu meiner stark ablehnenden haltung: im prinzip kann dir jedes ppa jeden beliebigen systembestandteil austauschen. und je schlechter da ppa gepflegt ist, desto wahrscheinlicher ist das. und je mehr ppas, umso leichter kommen die sich in die quere.
<LetoThe2nd> ubu_: ergo: systeme mit mehr als 2 oder 3 ppas sind so gut wie auf ärger gepolt - und das gefummel das jedes mal wieder grade zu ziehen, nur weil da jemand basteltrieb hatte: ne danke.
<ubu_> ich wollte hat 12.04 behalten...
<ubu_> halt*
<ubu_> jokrebel: tjo, hab halt ein problem das sich anwendungen einfach so schließen und ich glaube es liegt an teamspeak
<ubu_> aber LetoThe2nd meint es liegt an den PPA
<LetoThe2nd> jokrebel: http://pastebin.com/fdwbs35v
<kubine> Title: ubu@ubu-Aspire-5737Z:~$ grep ^ /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<LetoThe2nd> :)(
<ubu_> auf jedem system ist der wetter indicator vllt hast du recht...
<jokrebel> LetoThe2nd: Rekordverdächtig <g>
<ubu_> hab ihr mal schön euren spaß...
<ubu_> :)
<jokrebel> ubu_: LetoThe2nd könnte da mit seiner Vermutung schon richtig liegen
<ubu_> jokrebel: system neu aufsetzen?
<jokrebel> ubu_: Wär vermutlich schneller, als verzweifelte Versuche das per ppa-purge gradezuziehn :-)
<jokrebel> ubu_: Und generell: Wie LetoThe2nd schon ähnlich sagte; es spricht meist nichts gegen 2-3 Pakets aus 1-2 PPAs (wenn man aufpasst, dass das nicht noch alles mögliche andere auf "seine" Version hochzuziehnen versucht) - Aber das was Du da im laufe der Zeit alles reingepackt hast ist Selbstmord.
<ubu_> google earth, jitsi usw?
<ubu_> allen nur wegen teamspeak :(
<ubu_> alles*
<ubu_> bzw. ne frage der zeit mit einer anderen anwendung
<LetoThe2nd> es ist halt ne fragfe des "was glaube ich alles an supersondersoftware zu brauchen" - meine 12.04er haben genau eine einzige fremdquelle - und das ist virtualbox.
<ubu_> ohne diese indicatore wäre es echt langweilig
<ubu_> hab ich vllt bei der installation bei teamspeak was falsch gemacht...
<ubu_> hatte das befolgt
<ubu_> http://www.gutefrage.net/frage/run-datei-installieren-ubuntu
<kubine> Title: .run datei installieren ubuntu (at www.gutefrage.net)
<jokrebel> ubu_: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketquellen_freischalten/PPA gleich ganz oben die zweite Umrandung in rot - und dabei zählt generell je mehr desto größer
<kubine> Title: PPA › Paketquellen freischalten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ubu_> meiner frage zu der anleitung ist ob ich den chmod wieder abändern muss? hab ich das vllt mit root gestartet?
<LetoThe2nd> ubu_: du eierst völlig in die falsche richtung.
<LetoThe2nd> und das teamspeak war vielleicht noch da i-tüpflechen, aber sicher nicht der auslöser.
<jokrebel> na gratuliere - nicht nur ne Unzahl von PPAs sondern auch noch komplett an der Paketverwaltung dran vorbei Sachen installiert?
<ubu_> teamspeak ist halt keine deb
<ubu_> mist
<LetoThe2nd> ja mei. du hast dich freiqillig dafür entschieden, dein system vollzumüllen...
<ubu_> jokrebel: sozusagen
<ubu_> okay folgendes...
<ubu_> wie bekomme ich dieses teamspeak wieder sauber deinstalliert?
<LetoThe2nd> "gar nicht"
<jokrebel> Sicher Deine Daten und setz neu auf. Ist in dem Fall wohl schneller und mit mehr Garant, dass es dann auch wieder gescheit läuft.
<ubu_> weil ich das nicht über die paketverwaltung installiert habe?
<LetoThe2nd> wie du schon sagtest, ist kein deb. bitte belästige den ersteller der "anderen" datei, ob er nen uninstaller dafür hat. ubuntu hat keinen.
<jokrebel> ubu_: Runterladen und ausführen ist Windows-Style; sorry.
<ubu_> jokrebel: kann man diese run zu deb konvertieren?
<LetoThe2nd> *sigh*
<LetoThe2nd> ich geh jetzt. vergebene liebesmüh.
<ubu_> okay.
<ubu_> ein unsauberes deinstallieren geht auch nicht?
<jokrebel> ubu_: Wie schon LetoThe2nd vorhin sagte "das teamspeak war vielleicht noch da i-tüpflechen, aber sicher nicht der auslöser." sind auch die vielen PPAs (sagte ich auch schon mehrfach) meist keine gute Idee. Nachdem kein Mensch mehr nachvollziehen kann, was aus welchem PPA kommt UND dass dann jetzt auch noch was _reingequetscht_ wurde was gar nicht mehr sauber zu entfernen geht mit Ubuntueigenen Mittel -> machs neu -> lies die über PPA und .deb 
<jokrebel> ein und nutze sie künftig (wenigstens auf Produktivsystemen) mit bedacht.
<jokrebel> ubu_: Das weis nur der von dem dieser "Download"*seufz* stammt.
<jokrebel> die = Dich
<ubu_> jokrebel: moment
<ubu_> öhm folgendes
<jokrebel> ubu_: Um mal einen Vergleich zu ziehn: Nimm mal einen Metallstab und verbieg ihn total an vielen Stellen in alle Richtungen; Du wirst Tage brauchen, ihn wieder einigermaßen gerade zu bringen - _wirklich_ gerade und kurvenfrei ist aber praktisch mit Hausmitteln unmöglich.
<ubu_> jo soweit verstanden
<jokrebel> Und nun genug. Es ist momentan viel zu viel Offtopic…
<ubu_> jokrebel: eines noch..
<jokrebel> !ot > ubu_ Weitere diskussionen bitte wenn dann da
<kubine> ubu_ Weitere diskussionen bitte wenn dann da: Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<ubu_> jokrebel: http://pastebin.com/hwE3ks48
<kubine> Title: grep ^ /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* /etc/apt/sources.list:de - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<ubu_> anderes system, sind dort auch zuviele ppa?
<ubu_> ok
<jokrebel> ubu_: Soweit ich weis bringt alleine "webupd8team" Unmengen von eigenen Pakets ins System… 
<ubu_> verstehe..
<Rochvellon> mal so ganz generell: es gibt kein zuviel oder zuwenig an ppas. wenn die ppas sauber gepflegt sind und nur die software bereitstellen die benötigt werden, dann kann das system auch mit 10, 20 ppas sauber laufen. dagegen kann dir jedoch bereits 1 ppa das system kaputt machen, indem es bspw. (system-)dateien durch fehlerhafte pakete austauscht. ich hatte mal dieses vergnügen unter 10.04 und es war mühselig genug, per hand die ganzen ä
<Rochvellon> nderungen wieder rückgängig zu machen.
<jokrebel> ubu_: Wenn Du da draus _ein_ Paket _unbedingt_ brauchst; Installieren (nur dieses eine Paket!) und das PPA sofort wieder deaktivieren (würd ich sagen) - Noch besser (so wie ich es mache) nur PPAs nehmen, die genau _das_ (und sonst nichts) anbieten, was ich brauche.
<PBeck> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketquellen_freischalten/PPA#PPA-entfernen <= funktioniert das, da wir gerade beim thema sind?
<kubine> Title: PPA › Paketquellen freischalten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> PBeck: Du hast [18:53] <ubu_> http://www.gutefrage.net/frage/run-datei-installieren-ubuntu auch mitbekommen
<kubine> Title: .run datei installieren ubuntu (at www.gutefrage.net)
<jokrebel> ?
<Rochvellon> ja, ppa-purge ist eine möglichkeit, die pakete aus dem ppa zu deinstallieren und durch die distributionseigenen pakete zu ersetzen, PBeck 
<PBeck> jokrebel: sollte auch nicht darauf bezogen sein. Die letzten Beiträge haben das Thema PPA behandelt und das rücksetzen
<Rochvellon> erspart einem viel arbeit, PBeck, alle ausgetauschten pakete zu suchen und manuell die jeweilige distri-version zu installieren
<PBeck> Rochvellon: dann kann man es so zumindest mal einfacher reparieren
<jokrebel> PBeck: Was _ich_ aber bei _dem_System_ nicht mal mehr machen würde, wenn es meines wäre und ich direkt davorsitze.
<ubu_> hm
<jokrebel> PBeck: Und das per .run installierte wirst Du wie los?
<jokrebel> PBeck: Wenns nur PPAs gewesen wären, wären wir vielleicht schon lang drüber; aber so! Good Luck - ich klink mich an der Stelle aus.
<ubu_> Rochvellon: sind das denn so typische fehlermeldungen wenn es mit ppa probleme gibt?
<Rochvellon> ubu_> ich hatte es bemerkt, als programme nicht mehr ordnungsgemäß liefen, nachdem ich das ppa installierte und es einiges am system änderte. ich hatte damals dann jedes ausgetauschte paket händisch auf die version aus den systemeigenen repos wieder ersetzt. danach lief das system wieder normal
<ubu_> ohjee, ich sag mal okay.
<Rochvellon> ok, damals kannte ich ppa-purge noch nicht, denn ppa-purge nimmt einem sehr viel arbeit ab
<ubu_> Rochvellon: irgendwie sagt mir mein bauch das es nicht an den ppas liegt, aber di eleute haben ja mehr erfahrung ...ggf. ähnliche fehler auf 2 unterschiedlichen systemen, schon komisch
<jokrebel> !ot > ubu_ Über Gefühle reden wir besser erstmal nebenan ;-) Danke
<kubine> ubu_ Über Gefühle reden wir besser erstmal nebenan ;-) Danke: Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<Rochvellon> ubu_> es kann, es muss aber nicht an den ppas liegen. wenn ich mich recht entsinne, hast du ja noch ein oder mehrere pakete per .run installiert. die wieder sauber zu deinstallieren, dürfte nochmals einiges an arbeit mehr erfordern, anstatt einfach eine andere version aus den repos zu erzwingen. da dürfte es vermutlich deutlich weniger arbeit bedeuten, das system neu zu installieren und auf die .run zu verzichten und die vom system mi
<Rochvellon> tgelieferten treiber zu nutzen
<ubu_> Rochvellon: um genau zu sein war es teamspeak
<ubu_> via run..
<Rochvellon> wie gesagt, das könnte deinem system den rest gegeben haben, wobei mir mit ts3 bisher keine fehler aufgefallen sind. selbst der autoupdater funktioniert tadellos bei mir
<ubu_> PBeck: wahrscheinlich mit sudo ;(
<ubu_> mit kwrite war zuviel...musste neu starten
<PBeck> ubu_: was ist das problem?
<PBeck> ubu_: auch als root müsste jetzt nur ein TS verzeichnis unter /root/ liegen
<ubu_> naja die festeplatte war die ganze zeit am arbeiten
<ubu_> genau also wenn ich das verzeichnis lösche ist alles weg?
<ubu_> hab halt unter downloads
<PBeck> ne falsch - home ist dein userhome als root
<PBeck> ubu_: ist das verzeichnis in deinem user?
<ubu_> PBeck: /home/ubu/Downloads/TeamSpeak3-Client-linux_amd64
<ubu_> scheint das von der run zu sein?!
<ubu_> hm ich versuchs nochmal mit nana
<ubu_> nano
<PBeck> ubu_: ne musst du nicht öffnen
<PBeck> ubu_: poste mal ein ls -l ~
<ubu_> okay
<PBeck> postet den inhalt deines /homes - kannst auch schwärzen - mir gehts nur um die ersten drei pfalten
<PBeck> da darf nirgends root stehen
<swed2> Hallo, ich wollte vorhin meine externe USB Platte mit ext3 formatieren. Leider hat er abgebrochen. Folgendes ist die Logdatei: http://pastebin.com/LHk1x49T Wie kann ich die Platte trotzdem formatieren?
<kubine> Title: GParted 0.11.0 --enable-libparted-dmraid libparted 2.3 Primäre Partition - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<ubu_> PBeck: bekommen?
<PBeck> wo?
<PBeck> query geht als nicht angemeldeter nutzer nicht
<ubu_> notice
<PBeck> ubu_: ne kommt nicht an in freenode. Steht dort irgendwo root?
<ubu_> ja
<PBeck> ubu_: was für ein problem hast du genau?
<PBeck> (habe den anfang nicht mitbekommen)
<ubu_> ach so
<ubu_> ohjee..
<ubu_> also
<ubu_> bei meinem dad stüzt ab und zu firefox ab
<ubu_> bei mir ist es gimp
<ubu_> ich denke es liegt an teamspeak
<ubu_> die user hier im channel meinten es liegt an zuvielen ppas
<PBeck> zufällig?
<PBeck> oder reproduzierbar?
<ubu_> bei meinem vater ist das: http://pastebin.com/KU0YG2nv (firefox)
<kubine> Title: firefox WARNING: pipe error (3): Die Verbindung wurde vom Kommunikationspartne - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<ubu_> bei mir mit gimp kann ich es provozieren indem ich 2-3 fotos schneide..
<DreamThief> ubu_: nein, teamspeak kann das nicht verursachen.
<DreamThief> ubu_: das schliesse ich vollkommen aus.
<ubu_> hmpf, das wäre wieder eine andere meinung ;)
<ubu_> och menno..
<DreamThief> ich hab keinen dunst, welche ppas du dir überall reingepfiffen hast und aus welchen gründen, daher ist genaue fehleranalyse auch gerade nicht drin.
<ubu_> teamspeak, ist das einzige was verändert wurde bei meinen dad und nun spinnt firefox
<ubu_> okay verstehe...
<DreamThief> da müsste ich mir ja alle ppas, die darin enthaltenen dateien und deren wechselwirkung aufeinander anschauen.
<ubu_> verstehe, alles nicht so einfach.
<DreamThief> aber ganz generell: ppas sind softwarequellen von drittanbietern, bei denen die qualität der pakete stark schwankt und die nicht auf wechselwirkungen untereinander getestet werden.
<DreamThief> daher gilt die faustregel, so wenig ppas wir möglich einzurichten.
<jokrebel> …ooO( Wechselwirkungen - warum fiel mir dieses Wort vorhin nicht ein) </OT>
<DreamThief> und, falls möglich, ganz darauf zu evrzichten
<ubu_> jop das hat mir jokrebel schon erklärt..
<DreamThief> und wenn man dann doch mal in solch mighty crap rein läuft, wie du gerade...
<DreamThief> viel spass.
<jokrebel> ubu_: *seufz* nicht nur ich…
<ubu_> jop
<DreamThief> es ist deutlich schneller, wenn man die wichtigen daten sicher und das system neu installiert.
<DreamThief> *sichert
<DreamThief> vor allem, wenn man ein vergleichsweise unerfahrener user ist.
<PBeck> ubu_: spaßhalber können wir mal die rechte im /home anpassen
<DreamThief> und...
<ubu_> aber den fehler kann man mir auch keiner genau erklären.
<PBeck> ubu_: sudo chown ubu:ubu /home/ubu (durch deinen nutzer ersetzen)
<jokrebel> ...Du könntest es bereits seit 10 Minuten wieder am laufen haben ;-)
<DreamThief> wenn man doch bock auf basteln hat und etwas erfahrung mitbringt, kann man ja mal ein strace auf den firefox absetzen und schauen, was da so passiert. ;)
<DreamThief> damit können aber widerum nur erfahrene user was anfangen
<ubu_> DreamThief: firefox ist bei meinem dad, der fehler kommt unerwartet lass uns mit gimp beginnen ;)
<jokrebel> ubu_: Frag mal einen Arzt ob er Dir die Nebenwirkungen von einem Medikamentenmix von 20 Pillen erklären kann…
<DreamThief> und ich hab heute 10 stunden büro hinter mir und bin seit 4 uhr wach, ich analysiere den kram bestimmt nicht in meiner freizeit.
<ubu_> jokrebel: mischkonsum, ich verstehe doch was du meinst.
<PBeck> ubu_: hast gemacht?
<ubu_> PBeck: kann damit leider nichts anfangen
<PBeck> ubu_: terminal öffnen und den befehl reinkopieren?
<ubu_> k
<PBeck> ubu_: ubu durch deinen nutzernamen im system ersetzen
<ubu_> ubu@ubu-Aspire-5737Z:~$ sudo chown ubu:ubu
<ubu_> chown: fehlender Operand nach »ubu:ubu“
<DreamThief> *seufz*
<DreamThief> lasst es sein
<ubu_> gimp
<DreamThief> wenn er nicht mal ein chown alleine hin kriegt bzw. ihm der fehler nicht direkt auffällt, dann hat das keinen sinn
<ubu_> (gimp:3591): Gtk-CRITICAL **: IA__gtk_tree_model_get: assertion `GTK_IS_TREE_MODEL (tree_model)' failed
<ubu_> (script-fu:3597): LibGimpBase-WARNING **: script-fu: gimp_wire_read(): error
<ubu_> Speicherzugriffsfehler (Speicherabzug geschrieben)
<ubu_> ubu@ubu-Aspire-5737Z:~/Downloads/TeamSpeak3-Client-linux_amd64$ 
<jokrebel> !paste > ub
<kubine> ub: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<ubu_> gimp wieder abgeschossen @ DreamThief
<DreamThief> installier neu und gut ist.
<PBeck> ubu_: jetzt wirds gefährlich - der befehl ist "sudo chown ubu:ubu /home/ubu" - wenn da die hälfte vergisst, setzt das alle dateien auf deinen user.
<DreamThief> ähm
<ubu_> sry 
<ubu_> zuviele zeilen.
<DreamThief> PBeck: gib ihm doch den befehl einfach mit passenden systemvariablen
<DreamThief> die füllen dann den richtigen user automatisch aus.
<DreamThief> ;)
<jokrebel> ubu_: Du weißt, dass mit Datensicherung und Neuinstallation Dein Rechner vermutlich schon sein einiger Zeit wieder laufen würde _und_ sich einige Leute Hunderte von tastenanschlägen gespart haben könnten?
<ubu_> PBeck: sry, okay sollte passen
<ubu_> jokrebel: ist das immer die lösung, aufgeben?
<DreamThief> ubu_: jetzt mal klartext
<DreamThief> wir machen das hier alle freiwillig
<jokrebel> ubu_: Nein! Ich bin absult jemand der gegen die Windowsfilosophie "musst Du neu installieren" ist. … ABER…
<DreamThief> ehrenamtlich, in unserer freizeit
<DreamThief> und wir würden gerne möglichst vielen usern einigermaßen produktiv helfen
<ubu_> ich danke euch dafür!
<PBeck> ubu_: und was kam für eine ausgabe?
<ubu_> PBeck: keine.
<DreamThief> es frisst unsere wohlverdiente freizeit und auch die zeit, die wir auf die probleme anderer verwenden können (die man vielleicht auch in endlicher zeit sinnvoll lösen kann)
<PBeck> ubu_: und funktioniert gimp jetzt ... wahrscheinlich nicht
<DreamThief> und DEINE auch.
<DreamThief> denn du könntest deinen selbstverschuldeten kram auch längst wieder gerichtet haben.
<ubu_> DreamThief: ich habe dich nicht dazu gezwungen.
<DreamThief> also bitte etwas mehr respekt
<ubu_> PBeck: moment
<DreamThief> ich bin raus.
<ubu_> DreamThief: sry
<koegs> .p( auch wenn ich der x-te bin, der das sagt, memtest drüber laufen lassen und system sauber neuinstallieren wäre schon 3x erledigt gewesen, warum zeit für so ein verbasteltes system verschwenden (auch wenn man in der theorie(!) wieder hinkriegen könnte) )
<ubu_> PBeck: 1 foto bearbeitet (auswahlrechteck), die auswahl skaliert, danach gespeichert, nach dem speichervorgang ist gimp verschwunden
<jokrebel> ubu_: Blinde PPA-Wut und .run-Aktionen ohne Ahnung ausführen und dann stundenlang Händchenhalten (welchen Link hast Du _wirklich_komplett_ durchgelesen - zB. PPA....) einfordern für Aktionen die mehrere erfahren User für vergebliche Liebesmüh halten und lieber _in_dem_Fall_neu_installieren_würden_ *doppelseufz* aber ich bin inzwischen fast schon sauer, wenn das auch nur wenige schaffen - sorry für die (vielleicht zu) klaren Worte
<PBeck> ubu_: dann schließe ich mich mal der globalen meinung einer neuinstallation an. Sichere deine dateien. Beim neu partitionieren ein separates /home anlegen - dann kannst du ohne große mühe die system partition immer neuinstallieren (backup ist dennoch sinnvoll). Dann wird es auch nicht zum akt.
<ubu_> okay, okay hatte PBeck gefragt wie ich die run wieder löschen kann..da er von anafnag an dies nicht mitverfolgt hat .
<swed2> Hallo, ich wollte vorhin meine externe USB Platte mit ext3 formatieren. Leider hat er abgebrochen. Folgendes ist die Logdatei: http://pastebin.com/LHk1x49T Wie kann ich die Platte trotzdem formatieren?
<kubine> Title: GParted 0.11.0 --enable-libparted-dmraid libparted 2.3 Primäre Partition - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<sdx23> swed2: SMART Werte schon angeschaut? dmesg? Das mkfs manuell mal versucht?
<PBeck> ubu_: hast du eigentlich kde oder gnome
<ubu_> PBeck: unity und hab dann kde nach installiert
<ubu_> also wenn ich ubuntu starte kann ich mehrer oberflächen auswählen
<PBeck> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=683983
<kubine> Title: Bug 683983 Gimp crashes on exporting JPEG files (probably related to Exif data) (at bugzilla.gnome.org)
<PBeck> sudo chmod a-x /usr/lib/kde4/libexec/kaccessibleapp
<PBeck> da scheint, dass es mit kaccessibleapp zusammenhängen kann, aber wenn nur unity nutzt, dürfte es normalerweise nicht das problem sein
<ubu_> PBeck: naja manchmal kam noch ein absturzbericht
<ubu_> ich versuch nochmal den zu provozieren
<ubu_> oder gibt es dafür ein log?
<ubu_> PBeck: vllt hat es weder was mit den ppa noch mit dem teamspeak zu tun zumindestens bei meinem lappy
<PBeck> ubu_: hast du den befehl ausgeführt?
<ubu_> aso
<ubu_> mach ich jetzt
<PBeck> und dann bitte nochmal testen ob der fehler kommt
<ubu_> fehler kann ich dann nur im terminal sehen..
<ubu_> k
<ubu_> PBeck: chmod: Zugriff auf »/usr/lib/kde4/libexec/kaccessibleapp“ nicht möglich: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<PBeck> ubu_: dann hast du kde nicht installiert?
<ubu_> PBeck: ich kann doch in diese oberfläsche wechseln beim login.
<PBeck> ubu_: und welche kannst du auswählen?
<ubu_> PBeck: hab doch auch Kwrite
<ubu_> Kwite ist doch bei unity nicht dabei.glaub ich
<PBeck> stimmt
<ubu_> PBeck: ubu@ubu-Aspire-5737Z:/usr/lib/kde4$ 
<ubu_> ist schon dabei...
<PBeck> ubu_: allerdings kann man das sicherlich einzeln installieren - habe hier auch kde programme ohne kde - da gibts auch kein kaccessibleapp
<ubu_> okay
<PBeck> ubu_: was kannst du den beim login auswählen?
<ubu_> müsste ich schauen
<ubu_> PBeck: KDE-Plasma-Arbeitsbereich
<PBeck> ubu_: dann wähle mal kde aus und teste ob du da die probleme auch hast - dann kannst du noch das gast konto ausprobieren und schauen ob du da auch die probleme hast
<ubu_> PBeck: wo kann ich die absturzberichte im log sehen?
<ubu_> was ich bei pastebin gepostet habe war nur vom terminal, ab und an kommt aber noch so ein absturzbericht vllt hilft dieser weiter...
<ubu_> syslog?
<PBeck> ubu_: ne teste mal kde und den gast account
<ubu_> k
<ubu_> PBeck: beim start   im terminal vom gimp
<ubu_> (gimp:6772): Gtk-WARNING **: Im Modulpfad »oxygen-gtk« konnte keine Themen-Engine gefunden werden
<ubu_> keine ahung ob das relevant ist
<PBeck> ubu_: abstürze?
<ubu_> bis jetzt nicht
<PBeck> ubu_: welche version von gimp?
<ubu_> PBeck: so 6 bilder hintereinader skaliert und gespeichert kein absturz
<ubu_> bei gleichen indicatoren sprich ppas nehm ich an..
<ubu_> PBeck: GIMP 2.6.12
<PBeck> ubu_: wann ist er meist abgestürzt? beim speicern?
<PBeck> *speichern
<ubu_> am ende des speichervorgangs
<ubu_> ausschließlich...manchmal wird dann noch der bildschirm dunkel
<PBeck> ubu_: save oder save as?
<ubu_> als format jpg
<PBeck> ubu_: ok dann melde dich mal wieder bei unity an
<ubu_> k
<PBeck> ubu_: habe den bug gefunden https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=828015
<kubine> Title: Bug 828015 [abrt] gimp-2.8.0-1.fc17: __strlen_sse2_pminub: Process /usr/bin/gimp-2.8 was killed by signal 11 (SIGSEGV) (at bugzilla.redhat.com)
<PBeck> im dconf verzeichnis werden verschiedene einstellungen gespeichert
<PBeck> von gnome
<PBeck> machen wir ein backup und lassen bei der nächsten anmeldung erneut erstellen
<Cliff123> hallo. Habe hier ein Problem. Anscheinend wird mein anacron job nicht ausgeführt. Handelt sich um Ubuntu minimal 13.04 ohne GUI
<Cliff123> http://pastebin.com/jmwvfBRS
<kubine> Title: xbmc@GandalfTheGrey:~$ cat /etc/crontab # /etc/crontab: system-wide crontab # - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<Cliff123> manuell kann ich es ausführen. Rechte sind 775 beim gefragen script
<PBeck> ubu_: mv ~/.config/dconf ~/dconf_backup
<ubu_> einfach ins terminal?
<PBeck> ubu_: und dann bitte abmelden und neu anmelden - nicht erschrecken, dann können womöglich ein paar einstellungen wie wallpaper, starter etc, zurückgesetzt sein (wir haben ja ein backup) und dann bitte testen ob der fehler wieder kommt
<PBeck> ubu_: jop
<ubu_> so keine ausgabe
<ubu_> wahrscheinlich backup erstellt
<ubu_> logout?
<PBeck> ubu_: jop
<ubu_> k
<ubu_> danke schon mal
<PBeck> Cliff123: welches skript?
<PBeck> Cliff123: wieso global?
<Cliff123> backupStudium heißt es
<Cliff123> wie global?
<ubu_> ohjeeee :)
<Cliff123> hab einfach ein script gemacht und es in /etc/cron.daily geschoben (+ Rechte vergeben)
<ubu_> launcher ist komplett kaputt ;)
<PBeck> Cliff123: was steht in dem skript?
<gugaua> guten abend... ich möchte mir einen Postfix mit Internet Site einrichten und hab dazu ein paar Fragen... ist diese Anleitung http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Postfix für "Internet mit Smarthost" und wie schickt postfix die emails die es empfängt an das richtige postfach und muss ich postfächer erstellen? und dazu auch einen benutzer?
<kubine> Title: Postfix › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<PBeck> ubu_: kaputt oder leer?
<Cliff123> da ich es manuell ausführen kann und das auch funktioniert, spielt das eigentlich keine rolle, aber ok: http://pastebin.com/zAzwVZGh
<kubine> Title: $ cat /etc/cron.daily/backupStudium #!/bin/sh quelle=/home/xbmc/Dropbox/Stu - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<ubu_> PBeck: andere symbole
<ubu_> default
<ubu_> wahrscheinlich
<PBeck> ubu_: jop genau
<PBeck> Cliff123: was heißt bei dir manuell ausführen? führst du das skript auch als root aus?
<Cliff123> nein
<ubu_> PBeck: läuft stabil und vorallem schneller?!
<PBeck> Cliff123: wieso rsync?
<Cliff123> manuell ausführen heißt, dass ich in das verzeichnis wechsle und dann mit ./backupStudium das Script
<Cliff123> warum nicht rsync??
<PBeck> Cliff123: dropbox synct doch lokal und offline, da kannst auch mv verwenden (wird allerdings nicht dein problem sein)
<Cliff123> richtig, das wird nicht mein problem sein
<Cliff123> ich will täglich ein backup machen, da die Versionsverwaltung von dropbox nicht gut ist
<PBeck> ubu_: wenn das des rätsels lösung ist, wunderbar. Richtest deinen desktop wieder manuell ein - solltest du dann probleme bekommen, schritt für schritt die änderungen durchführen und schauen ab wann die sache instabil wird.
<ubu_> PBeck: warum ist alles schneller, was ist nun das problem gewesen, was wurde alles verstellt?
<PBeck> ubu_: ich weiß nicht was du alles angepasst hast :)
<PBeck> ubu_: sind aber normale nutzereinstellungen 
<ubu_> hmpf, radiotray lässt sich nun nicht mehr starten...
<indyj> hm
<ubu_> okay geht wieder..
<PBeck> Cliff123: starte das skript mal als root
<Cliff123> warum? ich kann es als normaler user doch auch ausführen
<PBeck> anacron startet die jobs als root
<ubu_> PBeck: ich beobachte, danke schön
<PBeck> Cliff123: und schau mal ins syslog, da sollte anacron auch hinloggen
<Cliff123> funktuoniert auch
<Cliff123> also auch als root
<PBeck> ubu_: wunderbar, viel spaß mit ubuntu und pass auf die ppas auf ;)
<ubu_> PBeck: jop der wetter anzeigen indicator wurde zurück gesetzt..
<eer> Ich würde gerne wissen, ob man Linux benutzen kann ohne zur Uni gegangen zu sein.
<ubu_> komisch...
<PBeck> eer: diplom oder master müsste es schon sein, bachelor wird nicht reichen - scherz beiseite - ubuntu kann man auch ohne uniabschluss benutzen, allerdings muss man sich umgewöhnen, da linux doch fundamental andere prinzipen verfolgt als windows.
<eer> Ich benutze LInux nun schon einige Jahre, mal intensiver zur Vorbereitung auf eine Prüfung die ich dann noch nicht gemacht habe (Lpic) dann wieder als User für Monate. WIe kann man die man pages verstehen? Dazu braucht man doch schon ein Diplom oder?
<eer> Beispiel: history -c löscht meine History. Nun rufe ich man history auf. Wo sehe ich diese Info dort?
<PBeck> ubu_: du musst es wahrscheinlich erst freischalten? Wenn du das meinst => http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Wetteranzeige
<kubine> Title: Wetteranzeige › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<eer> Woher soll ein normaler Linux user wissen was es mit dem man history Eintrag:  void add_history (const char *string)
<eer>        Place string at the end of the history list.  The associated data field (if any) is set to NULL. auf sich hat?
<PBeck> eer der befehl gehört zu bash
<eer> Warum gibt es dann eine history man page?
<eer> man bash /history bringt nichts vernünftiges
<jokrebel> eer: Also Linux lernt man glaub ich nicht auf der UNI
<PBeck> eer: which history gibt keine ausgabe ist also das integrierte kommando
<Cliff123> Laut syslog läuft cron.hourly stündlich durch. cron.daily noch nie..
<eer> Wie soll man in der man bash Hilfe was finden. Man scrollt für 30 Minuten.
<eer>  /history findet alles Mögliche
<PBeck> eer: such nach history -c
<eer> Das würde vorraussetzen, dass ich den Switch -c schon kenne
<eer> Ich verstehe nicht warum man im Jahr 2013 eine Hilfe nicht hierarchisch aufbaut?
<eer> Als würde man die Komplette Bibel auf eine Seite packen.
<eer> Manchmal denke ich, damit Linux exklusiv bleibt.
<PBeck> eer: du hast hier schon ein sehr exotisches beispiel
<PBeck> eer: ist ja bestimmt schon 20 jahre alt
<eer> Und möglichst abschreckt, damit sich nicht jeder damit befasst.
<abraxus> ich hab gnomenu sauber installiert - kann es jedoch nicht in der leiste hinzufügen bzw. finden - ich benutze xubuntu 12.04 .... kann mir kemand helfen ?
<PBeck> Cliff123: was kommt?
<Cliff123> wann?
<Cliff123> wo?
<eer> Wie springt man noch einmal zwischen mehreren Fundorten nach einer Suche in einer man page?
<sdx23> eer: n
<PBeck> Cliff123: was steht bei cron.daily im log?
<Cliff123> cron.daily steht nirgends im log
<Cliff123> und pastebin ist grad down..
<PBeck> eer: mit "n"
<eer> Woher weiss man dann an welchem Fundort man sich gerade befindet, wenn man durch die gefundenen Stellen "tabt". Ist ja nicht farblich markiert. Alle gefundenen Stellen sind ja nur gehighlighted.
<PBeck> Cliff123: sudo run-parts --list /etc/cron.daily
<PBeck> eer: bei man ist es immer die erste zeile
<eer> und mit N geht man eine FUndstelle zurück
<eer> ?
<PBeck> genau
<eer> Bin gerade in der Hilfe der Hilfe. Dafür könnte man direkt noch eine Hilfe brauchen. Also eine Hilfe für die Hilfe der Hilfe.
<PBeck> Cliff123: und dann statt --list mal --test
<PBeck> eer: ich muss sagen, dass ich nur bei speziellen problemen in die manpage schauen, ansonsten ist google schneller
<PBeck> -n
<PBeck> bzw. ich schaue rein, wenn ich weiß nach was ich suche und nur die parameter vergessen habe
<PBeck> ubu_: klappt alles?
<Cliff123> http://tny.cz/95069c33
<kubine> Title: $ sudo run-parts --list /etc/cron.daily /etc/cron.daily/apache2 /etc/cron.daily/apport - 95069c33 (at tny.cz)
<Cliff123> laufen beide durch
<eer> ESC-n             *  Repeat previous search, spanning files.
<eer> Was soll mir das sagen?
<eer> Was für files?
<eer> Bin doch in der Hilfe.
<PBeck> Cliff123: mach mal --verbose statt --test
<abraxus> beim installieren von gnomenu bekomm ich folgenden Fehler "Installation of ~/gnomenu/src/share/plasma/plasmoids/GnoMenu.zip failed." - datei ist jedoch vorhanden und kann auch geöffnet werden ... kann jemand da helfen ?
<eer> woher soll ein normaler user wissen wie der output von "wc .bash_history" zu interpretieren ist? Dazu steht nichts in der man page zu wc
<eer> Was ist die erste Zahl, die zweite, die dritte?
<PBeck> eer: indem man man wc öffnet und dann weiß das wc zum zählen verschiedener eingaben ist
<Cliff123> PBeck: Mit --verbose hängt es im moment bei /etc/cron.daily/apt
<eer> Sollte sowas nicht in der man page stehen? Oder kann man sich aussuchen wofür diese Werte stehen?
<PBeck> Cliff123: wahrscheinlich ist in apt - apt-get update?
<PBeck> eer: steht drin
<Cliff123> seit 5 minuten?
<PBeck> eer: The options below  may  be  used  to  select which counts are printed, always in the following order: newline, word, character, byte, maximum line length.
<eer> Das wären 5 Werte.
<eer> Druckt aber nur 3 aus.
<eer> Ich weiss zufällig was der Output bedeutet, aber ich frage mich wozu diese man pages gut sind? DIe verteht doch nur  jemand der sich so schon lange mit Linux beschäftigt und sie dann eh nicht braucht.
<PBeck> eer: By default, `wc' prints three counts: the newline, words, and byte
<PBeck> counts.  Options can specify that only certain counts be printed.
<PBeck> Options do not undo others previously given, so
<PBeck> qinfo coreutils 'wc invocation'
<PBeck> befehl => info coreutils 'wc invocation'
<Cliff123> geht nicht über apt raus..
<eer> Probiere ich mal. Ich glaube die info pages sind besser.
<eer> Thx
<eer> By default, `wc' prints three counts: the newline, words, and byte
<eer> counts.  Options can specify that only certain counts be printed.
<eer> Na wer sagt es denn. Also man pages ignorieren und versuchen nur info page zu benutzen.
<PBeck> eer: ;)
<ubu_> PBeck: hab erstmal desktop aufgeräumt
<ubu_> PBeck: für den wetter indicator brauch ich dann wohl ein ppa, obwohl dieser installiert war
<k1l_> das weather ding ist nicht so pralle, da die an der api fummeln und das mal öfter nicht mehr geht. ich kann my-weather-indicator empfehlen
<PBeck> ubu_: nein du musst ihn nur freischalten 
<PBeck> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Wetteranzeige
<kubine> Title: Wetteranzeige › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<PBeck> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Unity/FAQ#Im-Terminal-aktivieren
<kubine> Title: FAQ › Unity › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<PBeck> da wir die config gelöscht haben ist natürlich auch die einstellung aus der whitelist weg
<PBeck> Cliff123: hum
<ubu_> PBeck: ist es noch die gleiche ppa?
<Cliff123> läuft nicht durch. Ist jetzt auch egal. Werde mich morgen mal damit beschäftigen
<PBeck> Cliff123: user stimmt auch?
<Cliff123> hm
<Cliff123> ich glaub das ist es
<Cliff123> user muss root sein? (jedenfalls sind das alle anderen scripte in /etc/cron.daily)
<PBeck> jop und die gleichen rechte wie z.b. apt
<Cliff123> ok, danke
<ubu_> PBeck: das wetter wird ja angeziegt aber ich kann den ort nicht einrichten, dafür braucht man wohl eine ppa
<ubu_> PBeck: http://www.webupd8.org/2013/05/install-weather-indicator-with-new.html
<kubine> Title: Install Weather Indicator With New Location And Forecast Fixes In Ubuntu ~ Web Upd8: Ubuntu / Linux blog (at www.webupd8.org)
<PBeck> ubu_: wenn die app installiert ist brauchst du kein extra ppa - wenns zuvor ging muss es jetzt auch gehen
<ubu_> okay wenn sich nichts geändert hat, aber der indicator nimmt wieder die gelichen züge an als wenn die ppa fehlen würde hm
<PBeck> ubu_: sudo apt-get purge indicator-weather && sudo apt-get install indicator-weather
<ubu_> PBeck: kann den ort nicht bestätigen..
<ubu_> zeigt somit kein wetter an..
<PBeck> ubu_: wieso nicht?
<ubu_> weiß ich nicht..
<ubu_> hm
<PBeck> ubu_: du hast das einstellungsfenster offen? Button kann man nicht drücken?
<PBeck> oder nimmt er die einstellungen nicht an?
<ubu_> ich start mal neu..
<PBeck> ubu_: im übrigen bei den ppas wirklich nicht übertreiben
<ubu_> irgendwas stimmt da nicht wenn ppa sich nicht geändert hat..
<PBeck> ubu_: immer abwägen - ppas sind nicht stabil - zumindest nicht unbedingt
<ubu_> PBeck: jop
<ubu_> wurde von vielen darauf hingewiesen
<PBeck> ubu_: wenns läuft ist es ja gut. Was geht nun nicht genau - nicht ausweichen
<ubu_> er zeigt keine temp an
<PBeck> ubu_: lief es heute morgen noch?
<ubu_> jop
<PBeck> ubu_: ein druck auf refreshe läd die temp nicht nach?
<PBeck> -e
<ubu_> atm ist mir gimp wichtiger... wenn es nicht geht dann egal...
<PBeck> wenns bei allen anderen läuft, wirds bei dir auch laufen - was bringt ein druck auf refresh?
<ubu_> ne ich start mal neu
<ubu_> ne
<ubu_> hat wohl den ppa gebounced
<ubu_> steht halt nur wetternanzeige einrichten und beenden
<ubu_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6215673/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
#ubuntu-de 2013-10-10
<user_asdf> kennt jemand hier das problem, dass sich netzwerkschnittstellen von selbst anschalten? ich beende sie mit ifdown, kommentiere sie in der /etc/network/interfaces aus, aber sie starten sich trotzdem nach einiger zeit von selbst ...
<dadrc> Klingt so, als wär das der NetworkManager. Der konfiguriert alle Interfaces, die nicht in der /etc/network/interfaces sind
<see1> guten morgen, guten tag
<see1> auf meinem server habe ich das problem das ich keine mails senden kann..koennte mir wer helfen?
<see1> *bitte
<lied> metafrage...
<dadrc> see1, konkrete Fehlerbeschreibung, Infos über die Konfiguration (im Zweifelsfall als Pastebin) und die genutzten Versionen.
<see1> version: Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS (GNU/Linux 3.2.45-x86_64-jb1 x86_64) | nginx und varnish | drupal 7 und 8 seiten | drupal schickt keine emails -> sendmail php.ini alles eingetragen auch per command funktioniert nuescht :~# echo "my email" | /usr/sbin/sendmail x@example.com <- kommt auch keine error meldung
<lied> see1: guck mal nach /var/log da müsste es n logfile für mails geben
<lied> und wichtige frage: hat es schonma funktioniert oder noch nie?
<see1> haem, da muss ich ehrlich sein mir ist es erst aufgefallen und hat wohl noch nie funktioniert ;) bin auch neu auf dem gebiet unterwegs
<see1> log gibt es zum glueck eine Oct  9 23:58:19 xxx postfix/sendmail[28800]: fatal: x@example.com(33): No recipient addresses found in message header
<see1> das ist von gestern nacht noch der log eintrag..über die command eingabe finde ich nix im log
<lied> see1:  mach dein sendmail kommando nochmal und schau dir die letzten zeilen des logs an. dann paste deine fehlermeldungen aus dem log
<see1> das kommand aus der console raus?
<see1> das chreibt der keine logs
<see1> schreibt
<lied> echo "foo" | mail test@example.com kommt da was in die logs?
<lied> mach einfach ne zweite konsole auf und mache darin: tail -f /var/log/mail*  das ist zum debuggen einfacher
<see1> ne in den logs kommt da auch nueschte
<lied> see1:  sudo lsof -i :25 horcht da ein smtp?
<lied> dann noch bitte service status postfix
<see1> sorry lied ..war nur eine rauchen
<see1> blaa@xx:~# sudo lsof -i :25
<see1> sudo: lsof: command not found
<see1> da horscht wohl nix
<see1> status: unrecognized service -< postfix
<swed2> Guten morgen, ich hab hier eine Festplatte bei der sich keine Partition erstellen lässt. Gestern wurde mir vorgeschlagen die SMART Werte auszulesen. Das hab ich gemacht, kann sie aber leider nicht interpretieren. http://pastebin.com/hXN6kfrg Kann mir jemand sagen was/ob das was faul ist?
<kubine> Title: sudo smartctl -a /dev/sde [sudo] password for tadeus: smartctl 5.41 2011-06-0 - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<lied> see1:  sudo apt-get install lsof … command not found heisst nicht port not found …. und btw hast du überhaupt postfix installiert???? sieht nämlich nicht so auf wenn der service nicht gefunden wird! dpkg -l | grep postfix —> auf nopaste bitte!
<see1> lied: ersmal das das install
<see1> Reading package lists... Done
<see1> Building dependency tree
<see1> Reading state information... Done
<see1> E: Unable to locate package lsof
<lied> see1:  wtf …. sudo  apt-get update && apt-get install lsof
<lied> see1: äh beide kommandos mit sudo natürlich
<see1> ii  postfix                         2.9.6-1~12.04.1              High-performance mail transport agent
<see1> jetzt updated der mir wieder die ganze kiste ;)
<lied> see1:  sicher, dass du einen Mailserver betreiben solltest? No offense aber Unwissenheit im Umgang mit Servern verursacht ne Menge Spam. Es gibt Dienstleister die dir für ein paar Euro Mail anbieten
<see1> das ist das ding..ich will nicht unbedingt ein mailserver betreiben weil ich da noch nicht mit durchsehe..das kann ich mit nginx auch wohl machen..denn kann man ja auch als mailserver nutzen
<see1> ich will nur das drupal mails senden kann
<lied> see1:  http://practicalops.com/kill-your-email-server.html
<kubine> Title: Practical Ops (at practicalops.com)
<k1l> swed2: was heisst" keine partition erstellen können"?
<see1> http://nopaste.info/78e4cd857c.html
<kubine> Title: nopaste.info - free nopaste script and service (at nopaste.info)
<see1> lied: ich will kein anbieter
<lied> see1:  na jetzt haste endlich lsof installiert :-). mach mal sudo lsof -i :25
<lied> see1, wenn man es selber nicht kann sollte man sich einen Anbieter suchen ;-)
<see1> naja man kann auch nicht alles in andere haende abgeben.das habe ich jahrelang gemacht..mit dem server bin ich nun sehr zufrieden ..und ist ja alles lernbar ..oder?
<see1> bla@x:~# sudo lsof -i :25
<see1> bla@x:~#
<see1> da kommt nichts
<lied> see1,  dann läuft dein Mailserver nicht! Starte ihn! :-)
<k1l> guck mal mit netstat was da läuft auf dem port
<k1l> lsof ist doch eher für files, oder?
<lied> k1l:  nein, geht auch für ports. Probier es mal aus. Ich finde lsof klasse :-)
<lied> k1l:  and remember: everthing is file ;-)
<see1> blaa@x:~# service lsof start
<see1> lsof: unrecognized service  muss ich alles restarten?
<max30> hallo, hat jemand von euch schon die 13.10 insalliert?
<lied> see1: nope! lsof ist ein tool mit dem du schauen kannst ob der port offen ist (wie auch netstat). SMTP läuft auf Port 25. Da da nix horcht läuft dein Postfix nicht. Kannst du gerne mit ps -ef | grep postfix nachschauen. Auser du hast deinen Server sehr merkwürdig konfiguriert. Normal startet man unter Ubuntu die Services mit service <name> start, da das vorhin bei deinem service postfix start nicht geklappt hat ist wohl mehr im Argen
<k1l> max30: ja, einige testen das schon. aber wenn du nachfrgaen willst wie stabil es läuft, dann bleib besser bei der aktuellen bis es released ist
<see1> ich habe auch kein psotfix installiert warum auch? ich will sendmail nutzen
<max30> k1l, da es nur noch 7 tage bis zum offiziellen release sind, kann man saucy schon installieren, oder? dann erspart man sich ein dist-upgrade später. oder wie siehst du das?
<see1> ich kann doch nginx als mailserver nutzen..warum da was anderes drauf?
<dadrc> nginx ist bestimmt kein Mailserver.
<see1> na klar kannst du den als solchen verwenden
<lied> dadrc:  vergiss es, manche leute sollten einfach keinen mailserver betreiben. meine spambox quillt jeden tag über...
<dadrc> Glaub auch.
<see1> wie gesagt ich will kein mailserver ...nur sendmail
<lied> see1:  ja, und ich will keinen Spam
<dadrc> max30, bei 'ner neuen Installation kannste das machen, klar. Musst du halt im Zweifelsfall mit ein paar Bugs leben, ist bis jetzt halt noch ein RC.
<swed2> k1l: "keine partition erstellen können" heist, dass gparted folgendes gemeldet hat: http://pastebin.com/LHk1x49T
<kubine> Title: GParted 0.11.0 --enable-libparted-dmraid libparted 2.3 Primäre Partition - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<see1> und da war es das lied?
<DreamThief> see1: definiere "ich will sendmail"
<DreamThief> sendmail ist nämlich ebenso ein mta, wie postfix auch.
<dadrc> swed2, passt zur Meldung mit dem kaputten Block in deinem SMART-Kram. Du kannst 'ne leere Partition erstellen und das Dateisystem dann mit mkfs -c. Aber an deiner Stelle würd ich die Platte mit badblocks durchtesten und wegwerfen, wenn kaputte Blöcke drauf sind.
<see1> ich moechte nur das drupal mails senden kann. dafuer wird wohl sendmail genutzt
<DreamThief> see1: du möchtest dich mal damit beschäftigen, wie das mit dem versenden von mails genau funktioniert
<lied> see1:  bitte les dich grunsätzlich in die Thematik ein und komm dann wieder. Du hast keine Ahnung von System Management und von Mail. Danke!
 * DreamThief tauft "lied" um in "leet" ;-)
<see1> ach leute
<dadrc> swed2, oder halt einschicken, falls noch Garantie drauf ist.
<lied> DreamThief:  ;-)
<DreamThief> see1: wohin bzw. wie soll"sendmail" denn deiner meinung nach die mails verschicken? ^
<max30> lied, das klang wenig freundlich jetzt
<see1> es gibt ja zumindest schon eimal log eintraege .Oct  9 23:58:19 x postfix/sendmail[28800]: fatal: admin@italycarfans.com(33): No recipient addresses found in message header
<soapsurfer> max30: das hast du nett ausgedrückt ;)
 * lied verteilt Taschentücher
<lied> soapsurfer:  max30 wenn Desktopuser irgendwelchen Quatsch machen ok. Bei Servern hört der Spaß auf. Wer keine Ahnung von Serverbetrieb hat soll sich bitte einlesen. Was ist daran zuviel verlangt? Wir haben wirklich genügend Spamschleudern im Netz.
<soapsurfer> man kriegt doch sowieso nichts ans laufen, wenn man sich nicht ein bisschen einliest
<DreamThief> soapsurfer: ja, das ist schon richtig so. aber dann bleiben gerne fahrlässig und schlecht konfigurierte daemons irgendwelcher mächtiger serverdienste auf den systemen zurück
<DreamThief> die meisten deinstallieren die dienste ja nicht, wenn sie damit nicht klar kommen. oder sie benutzen sie einfach in dem crappy zustand. und dann kommt einer daher, der sich besser damit auskennt und hijackt die ungesicherten systeme für dubiose zwecke
<see1> DreamThief: dir ist nicht mal klar das nginx acuh als mailserver genutzt werden kann..wie willst du dann was hijacken??
<LetoThe2nd> see1: bevor du anderen nichtwissen unterstellst, solltest du lieber mal nachlesen was nginx wirklich kann... proxy != mailserver.
<DreamThief> *seufz*
<DreamThief> ich bin raus.
<DreamThief> LetoThe2nd: danke! ;-)
<LetoThe2nd> see1: bisher hab ich nur mitgelesen, aber nachdem du jetzt mittlerweile 2 langjährigen, erfahrenen supportern unterstellt hast, dass sie nicht wissen von was sie reden - du hingegen schon: kleine warnung, mach vielleicht lieber nen schritt zurück.
<see1> 2 mal? ich unterstelle keinem etwas ich wollt nur hilfe mit sendmail
<LetoThe2nd> see1: wie gesagt, dann mach jetzt bitte nen schritt zurück, und denk mal in ruhe nach (wie dreamthief schon sagte) - wohin soll sendmail übergeben. komm wieder, wenn du dich für ne sinnhafte antwort entschieden hast. danke.
 * LetoThe2nd ist dann auch weg.
<see1> na da haben wir doch wieder etwas gelernt ;)
<see1> cya
<swed2> dadrc: der status von mkfs -c ist im moment folgender: "Suche nach defekten Blöcken (Nur-Lesen-Modus):  3.06% erledigt, 32:53 verstrichen. (227/0/0 Fehler)"
<dadrc> Müll, wenn du mich fragst.
<swed2> dadrc: das Teil soll nur als Pufferplatte für nen TV Receiver verwendet werden, von daher machts mir nichts aus ob bad sectors drauf sind. Ist es irgendwie möglich die Platte verwendbar zu machen?
<dadrc> swed2, machst du schon. Abwarten, bis der Check durch ist, dann wird ein Dateiystem ohne die kaputten Blöcke erstellt
<dadrc> Bei der Menge an kaputten Blöcken dürfte die aber nicht mehr lange halten
<leszek> hi
<doev> Ich würde gerne für ein readonly samba-share schreibrechte für ein subfolder freigeben. geht das?
<dadrc> Share normal freigeben, Zugriffsrechte über ACL regeln
<dadrc> Damit sollte das gehen
<doev> dadrc, seltsam es geht tatsächlich über die normalen linux rechte des dateisystems.
<doev> die freigabe is readonly, totzdem kann ich per windows in ein 777 verzeichnis schreiben.
<swed2> dadrc: ich habs mal abgebrochen und testweise mal ein "badblocks -b 4096 -c 4096 -s -w /dev/sde" probiert. Dessen Fehler bleiben irgendwie auf null. "Teste mit Muster 0xaa:   3.44% erledigt, 17:03 verstrichen. (0/0/0 Fehler)"
<dadrc> swed2, mkfs wählt die Blockgröße automatisch.
<doev> dadrc, das ist mein share. leider ist das verzeichnis nicht nur für meine vm (192.168.122.83) sichtbar, sondern im ganzen firmennetzt. hast du eine Idee warum? http://pastebin.com/xeHv16HE
<kubine> Title: path=/home/doev/development/winxp_htdocs comment= usershare_acl=S-1-1-0:F gue - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<swed2> dadrc, und das heist für mich?
<dadrc> swed2, probier's mit mkfs -c, aber sei drauf gefasst, dass die Platte bald die Grätsche macht.
<dadrc> Oder, falls du Zeit hast, lass halt einmal badblocks komplett durchlaufen. Recht sicher, dass die Fehler noch auftauchen werden.
<swed2> dadrc nur zum verständnis, was ist da der unterschied bei der analyse ob man die blockgröße vorgibt oder die von mkfs automatisch gewählt wird
<swed2> sicher zeit hab ich
<dadrc> swed2, aso. Naja, mkfs nimmt andere Blockgrößen und andere Optionen für badblocks. Heißt, es wird die Fehler in anderen Blöcken finden und
<dadrc> … eventuell zu anderen Zeitpunkten
<dadrc> doev, soweit ich weiß, schränkt hosts deny nur den Zugriff ein, nicht die Sichtbarkeit
<Zigi> Wenn ich heute die 13.10 installiere, verhält sie sich dann in 10 Tagen wie ne ganz normale installation oder habe ich möglicherweise immer entwicklungs repositories?
<sash_> Zigi: Ersteres.
<Zigi> sash_: Ok, super. Dankeschön.
<imox1234> im wiki steht dass man mit  resize2fs -p ein Datensystem verkleinern kann aber steht nicht genau da wie 
<imox1234>  resize2fs -p /dev/sda2 -5G wird die dann um 5 GB verkleinerT?
<LetoThe2nd> imox1234: die manpage gibt nichts über -/+ prefixe an, also - vermutlich nicht.
<imox1234> und wie kann ich es denn verkleinern? 
<LetoThe2nd> imox1234: lies die manpage. da steht: das letzte argument ist die gewünschte grösse. also?
<imox1234> hmm ok 
<imox1234> resize2fs: Device or resource busy while trying to open /dev/sda2
<imox1234> Couldn't find valid filesystem superblock.
<imox1234> LetoThe2nd: kann ich dann überhaupt mein device verändern? 
<LetoThe2nd> imox1234: ich sehe keinen grund, warum resize2fs nicht funktionieren sollte - korrekt angewandt.
<imox1234> resize2fs -p /dev/sda2 8G
<LetoThe2nd> imox1234: ich nehme jetzt einfach mal an, dass du die entsprechende doku vollumfänglich gelesen hast? also 1) es ist ein ext2/ext3/ext4 2) es ist nicht gemountet 3) es wurde nach dem unmounten ge'fsck'ed.
<imox1234> 2 und 3 nicht gemacht kann ich grad in der doku auch nicht aber danke
<imox1234> aber die doku habe ich gelesen
<imox1234> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dateisystemgröße_ändern
<kubine> Title: Dateisystemgröße ändern › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<LetoThe2nd> soso.
<imox1234> aber klingt logisch :D
<LetoThe2nd> ja. genauso wie die fehlermeldung oben.
<LetoThe2nd> und die frage, die mit der manpage beantwortet wurde.
<LetoThe2nd> also auch nicht 1)
<LetoThe2nd> setzen, 6.
<imox1234> doch 
<imox1234> achso 
<imox1234> ne hab das wiki gelesen
<imox1234> :(
<LetoThe2nd> imox1234: wiki, erste ziele unter ext2/ext3:
<LetoThe2nd> Um ein ext3-Dateisystem anzupassen, darf es nicht eingehängt oder fehlerhaft sein
<LetoThe2nd> nicht gelesen.
<imox1234> hmm überlesen 
<LetoThe2nd> also, bitte nicht rumjammern oder mit ausreden kommen.
<imox1234> hast ja recht ;) 
<LetoThe2nd> dein supportkonto ist auf jeden fall aufgebraucht bei mir für die nächste zeit - RTFM ist mir meine zeit nicht wert.
<imox1234> ich bin ja schon ruhig :(
<user_asdf> kennt jemand hier das problem, dass sich netzwerkschnittstellen von selbst anschalten? ich beende sie mit ifdown, kommentiere sie in der /etc/network/interfaces aus, aber sie starten sich trotzdem nach einiger zeit von selbst ...
<LetoThe2nd> user_asdf: nicht *auskommentieren*, sondern manuell in einen bestimmten zustand bringen.
<user_asdf> if habe sie vorher mit ifdown beendet
<user_asdf> und dann erst in der interfaces auskommentiert
<LetoThe2nd> das kann schon sein. der knackpunkt ist, dass der NM glaub sie hochbringen zu müssen, wenn sie nicht in der interfaces auf einen anderen zustand gesetzt sind.
<LetoThe2nd> und *auskommentieren* != "einen anderen zutand setzen"
<k1l> wenn sie auskommentiert sind startet der NM die interfaces
<user_asdf> ahh, ok. verstehe. danke :)
<user_asdf> also einfach die interfaces so lassen wie sie ist, und die interfaces zum beenden mit ifdown beenden, oder?
<user_asdf> danke nochmal 
<user_asdf> dazu betreffend eine andere frage: auskommentieren in der /etc/networking/interfaces ist also sinnlos?
<user_asdf> oder anders gefragt: wenn ich per /etc/init.d/networking restart die /etc/netwok/interfaces neu einlese, dort dann aber ein interface auskommentiert habe, wieso ist es dann trotzdem für eine kurze zeit down?
<user_asdf> als zusatz: ich benutze ubuntu server 12.04
<stevieh> ein server hat ja eh keinen nm
<user_asdf> und wie kann ich verhindern, dass es zu diesem problem kommt?
<stevieh> user_asdf: also, da ist kein UI drauf?
<user_asdf> stevieh: nein, purer ubuntu server
<stevieh> user_asdf: da wüsste ich nicht, wer da interfaces anschalten sollte...
<user_asdf> stevieh: was mir auch passiert, wenn ich in der /etc/network/interfaces die ip änder, dann mit restart die interface neu starte habe ich die neue ip, aber nach einer weile schaltet er wieder auf die alte ip um ...
<user_asdf> stevieh: was funktioniert ist, wenn ich den server komplett neu starte. das ist aber auch nicht so sinn der sache
<stevieh> user_asdf: das klingt aber sehr komisch.
<stevieh> user_asdf: ein normales eth interface? läuft noch irgendwo ein dhcp client und der holt sich die Adresse vom dhcp server?
<user_asdf> stevieh: er bekommt die ips per dhcp
<user_asdf> stevieh: ich kann sie aber auf manuelle vergabe ändern, er bekommt aber trotzdem irgendwann die alte ip
<stevieh> user_asdf: dann steht aber keine ip adresse in der network interfaces? Zeig die mal am besten.
<stevieh> wenn du sicher bist, dass die interfaces stimmt: syslog schauen, wer da was böses macht und mit ps -auxww schauen, ob da noch ein prozess mit dhcp oder sonstwas rumfällt.
<user_asdf> stevieh: http://pastebin.com/bhX28zYP 
<kubine> Title: # This file describes the network interfaces available on your system # and how - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<stevieh> user_asdf: das ist ne ganz normale, wo alles dhcp spricht... 
<user_asdf> stevieh: ich weiß ^^
<stevieh> und nun?
<user_asdf> stevieh: http://pastebin.com/PbM3t7g5
<kubine> Title: # This file describes the network interfaces available on your system # and how - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<user_asdf> stevieh: das ist die andere. wenn ich die zweite benutze, alles neu starte hat er die neue ip. aber nach 5 oder 10 minuten wechselt er wieder auf die alte ip zurück
<user_asdf> stevieh: also eth1 und eth2 haben dann auch die 192.168.7.xx adressen
<stevieh> die sieht auch ok aus. Da spielt noch was anderes rum... 
<stevieh> haben alle drei interfaces unterschiedliche macs?
<user_asdf> stevieh: ja. das sind aber alles virtuelle schnittstellen aus einer vm. kann es daran liegen?
<stevieh> user_asdf: das kann ich mir zumindest gut vorstellen.
<stevieh> ich hab mit vms nix am hut, da kenn ich mich nicht aus.
<user_asdf> stevieh: hmm, ok. danke für die hilfe
<stevieh> user_asdf: de nada.
<lied> setzt von euch jemand etckeeper ein? Wenn ja, wie handelt ihr das, das die manuellen files in /etc getrackt werden von etckeeper? etckeeper commit scheint die dateien zu ignorieren
<sdx23> lied: etckeeper add /etc/foobar
<sdx23> das ist nur ein git.
<lied> sdx23:  etckeeper manpage zeigt gar kein add
<lied> sdx23:  ich habe ein configuration management (ansible) laufen und wollte vor und nach jedem run einen commit machen. dann kann ich ansich auch gleich git add . && git commit -a -m "bla bla bla" machen
<lied> oh man… etckeeper ist echt kacke gemacht. auf den ersten blick gut aber für manuelles tracking echt ungeignet… standard git ist da echt besser
<Blindie> gutes tag
<Blindie> weiß jemand wie der support von dolby digital oder dts unter linux ist?
<Blindie> habe ne soundblaster x-fi titanium und befor ich mir ubuntu auf meinen rechner schmeiße wollte ich mal wissen ob das funktioniert.
<ppq> versuch macht kluch
<ppq> mplayer mit -hwdts
<ppq> wenn ton kommt, kann die karte das. wenn nicht, dann nicht
<ppq> äh, -ac hwdts
<ppq> nen unterschied wirst du dadurch aber sicher nicht hören
<ppq> wenns dir nur generell um decoding-fähigkeit geht unter linux: geht problemlos mit allen karten
<Blindie> ich brauch das aber um 5 kanäle über nen optischen leiter an meine anlage zu jagen
<Blindie> achso, danke
<Blindie> bzw. encoding ist mir wichtiger
<stevieh> encoding? aus was für quellen? 
<Blindie> allen
<Blindie> bei den creative x-fi karten kann man den kompletten sound in dolby digital encodieren damit der dan digital übertragen wird
<Blindie> sonst hat man nur 2 kanäle über nen optischen leiter
<ppq> jo, dann einfach hwdts
<Blindie> das geht dann aber nur mit dem mplayer oder?
<Blindie> bzw. du meinst das oder? https://www.linuxlounge.net/mplayer2-ac3dts-passthrough-uber-iec958spdif/#more-40
<kubine> Title: mplayer(2): AC3/DTS Passthrough über IEC958/SPDIF - LinuxLounge.net (at www.linuxlounge.net)
<ppq> vlc kann es auch
<ppq> gstreamer wohl auch
<stevieh> passthrough ist aber nicht encodieren... 
<ppq> ka was er mit encodieren meint.. wenn das zeug schon als dts vorliegt
<stevieh> dann pustet man das im ac3 stream durch und muss keinen patent hassle mit Dolby haben.
<stevieh> oder dts oder wie die grad heissen.
<Blindie> ppq, ich miene sound mit 5 spuren der nicht als dolby vorliegt encodieren um den dan über optische leiter zu jagen
<Blindie> bzw. stereo auf 5 kanäle verteilen damit sound aus allen boxen kommt usw.
<stevieh> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=781836
<kubine> Title: [ubuntu] Dolby Digital Decoding Software (at ubuntuforums.org)
<stevieh> aber ich weiss nicht... 
<ufo49> Hallo
<ufo49> Kennt jemand ein Program wie zb NetObjects Fusion zum schnellen erstellen von WebSites?
<ppq> libreoffice kann als html exportieren
<ufo49> Aber nur eine Seite oder?
<ppq> wenn du was komplexeres willst, möchtest du höchstwahrscheinlich lieber ein cms benutzen
<ppq> textpattern ist nett
<ufo49> Nein, ich nutze joomla für die umfangreicheren Sachen. Aber öfters benötige ich nur eine (manchmal auch mehrere) Seite(n) um zB Bilder zu veröffentlichen
<ppq> gallery3 :p
<ppq> naja, hier ist ne liste, einige können wysiwyg http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Webeditoren
<kubine> Title: Webeditoren › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ufo49> Ist das ein server auf den hochgeladen werden kann oder kann man damit Sites zum hochladen erstellen?
<ufo49> Weiss jemand ob es für gthumb noch irgendwo andere Templates gibt?
<TheBrayn> nimm einfach bootstrap und davon irgendwelche galerien
<TheBrayn> dann kannste dir deine seite mit widgets zusammenbasteln
<TheBrayn> aber mit wysiwyg kommt meist nur schmarrn raus
<ufo49> Naja, in vielen Fällen muss so eine kleine Seite in ein paar Minuten erledigt sein und ändert sich auch öfters.  Da lohnt die Mühe des Umgangs mit Code nicht.
<ufo49> Ich habe zB einige Bilder, welche sich auf der anderen Seite der Kugel jemand ansehen soll. Dann ist es auch schon gut
<ufo49> By the way, was ist bootstrap?
<ufo49> gthumb war ideal, aber eben nur ein "outfit".
<TheBrayn> google und so
<ufo49> OK
<TheBrayn> ist das css-framework von twitter
<ufo49> Danke, aber ich will das solange es benötigt wird, selber hosten
<dadrc> ajo, kannste doch
<dadrc> Haben die Jungs von Twitter gemacht, das heißt nicht, dass die dir das auch noch hosten ;)
<ufo49> Ich schau mir das mal an ...
<ufo49> Ok ich versuche es mal mit BlueGriffon". Mal sehen ...
<septix> Abend Leute, ich habe vor aus meinem Kubuntu 13.10 ein Modul aus dem Kernel zu entfernen, aus meinem alten System war ich es gewohnt den Kernel unter /usr/src/linux mit make menuconfig zu bearbeiten. Aus dem ubuntuuserswiki zum thema Kernel Module werd ich irgendwie nicht schlau raus wie ich ein Modul "einfach" entfernen kann. Hätte eventuell jemand eine Art Anleitung dafür parat?
<LetoThe2nd> septix: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Kernelmodule#Automatisches-Laden-verhindern-Blacklisting
<kubine> Title: Kernelmodule › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<septix> Ah, dann brauch man den Kernel ja garnicht immer neu bauen wenn man das Prinzip der Blacklist nutzt. Danke schonmal dafür, eine Frage hätte ich dann noch, ich kenne nicht die genaue Bezeichnung des Moduls und der -l parameter von modprobe ist nicht vorhanden, und ein "modinfo bttv" erzielt keinen Treffer, beim Kernel bauen würde ich das Modul einfach suchen, gibt es eine Möglichkeit hier unter Kubuntu das passende Modul zu finden?
<LetoThe2nd> also dass modprobe kein -l kennen soll erstaunt mich
<LetoThe2nd> aber bei mir ist das recht eindeutig:
<LetoThe2nd> jd@tabr:~$ modprobe -l | grep bttv
<LetoThe2nd> kernel/drivers/media/pci/bt8xx/bttv.ko
<septix> hm dann muss bei mir wohl irgendetwas falsch laufen :
<septix> septix@septix-ThinkPad-SL510:~$ modprobe -l
<septix> modprobe: invalid option -- 'l'
<septix> und der -l parameter ist unter modprobe -h auch nicht gelistet
<LetoThe2nd> bei mir auch nicht. komisch. aber was solls - der modulname ist ja damit bekannt
<septix> jap, ich werds mal mit der blacklist variante probieren, besten dank schonmal
<LetoThe2nd> have fun
<septix> bin dann mal weg, gegebenenfalls meld ich mich nochmal, tschüss!
<septix> so da bin ich wieder :P anscheinend war das nicht die Lösung des Problems, eventuell könnte sich ja mal jemand diesen Fehler beim "make" eines Treibers einer USB TV Karte anschauen: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6216128/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<LetoThe2nd> naja, zeile 16 ist ziemlich eindeutig
<LetoThe2nd> -> die sourcen sind schrott ;)
<LetoThe2nd> respektive, passen nicht zu 3.11 ;)
<septix> heisst das der kernel ist zu neu für die treiber?
<LetoThe2nd> jein.
<LetoThe2nd> das heisst, der treiber ist schrott
<LetoThe2nd> wenn er gut wäre, wäre er gemainlined und das alles kein problem
<septix> hmm, das ist der neuste treiber direkt von der herstellerwebseite
<LetoThe2nd> out-of-tree treiber sind so gut wie immer crap
<LetoThe2nd> einmal googlen: http://www.tbsdtv.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=87&t=8563
<kubine> Title: TBSDTV Community Forum View topic - TBS-Drivers and Kernel 3.10 (at www.tbsdtv.com)
<septix> das habe ich ja probiert indem ich das bttv modul auf die blacklist gesetzt habe
<LetoThe2nd> kann man leider echt nur sagen - dumm gelaufen, du hast dein geld nem hersteller gegeben der nur sehr mässigenlinux support hat
<LetoThe2nd> und das blacklisten hat damit *gar* nix zu tun.
<LetoThe2nd> das sind compiler meldungen, die sich über unregelmässigkeiten im treiber beschweren.
<septix> hm, hättest du eventuell ne idee was ich dann machen könnte um das gerät ans laufen zu kriegen?
<LetoThe2nd> nicht wirklich - wenns irgendwann mal irgendwo funktioniert hat, bleib dabei
<septix> unter windows 7 hats funktioniert :P
<septix> und ich hab mich extra wegen der linux unterstützung für das gerät entschieden
<LetoThe2nd> nur ums in kurzform zu erklären - die schnittstellen für treiber im kernel ändern sich immer mal wieder. externe, vom hersteller gepfelgte treiber werden da oft nicht nachgepflegt, und funktionieren dann halt nicht mehr.
<LetoThe2nd> das problem ist aber eben *nicht* linux - die schnittstellen werden nur aus gutem grund geändert. das problem ist einzig der hersteller. würde der sich darum bemühen seinen treiber in den kernel zu übernehmen, würden die notwendigen änderungen für seinen treiber automatische mitübernommen.
<LetoThe2nd> septix: sorry, dann bleib bei windows 7.
<Rochvellon> wenn man sich ärger vermeiden möchte, nimmt man geräte, deren treiber bereits im kernel enthalten sind. da gibt es einige, unter anderem den nanostick t2 290e
<LetoThe2nd> septix: linux support bedeutet nicht, dass der hersteller irgendwo nen lustigen treiberblob zur verfügung stellt. sondern dass der hersteller sich aktiv darum bemüht, dass dieser treiber in den kernel kommt.
<septix> ich würde ja mal den patch probieren welcher in deinem link geposted wurde, doch habe leider keine ahnung wie man sowas anwendet
<LetoThe2nd> im prinzip mit patch -p1 $LUSTIGERPATCH im quelltextverzeichnis.
<LetoThe2nd> aber ich möchte das definitiv nicht supporten
<septix> hmm
<septix> LetoThe2nd, ich habs hinbekommen :)
<LetoThe2nd> septix: jutjut
<septix> dmesg zeigt jetzt [   18.453037] dvb-usb: TBS QBOXS2 DVBS2 USB2.0 successfully initialized and connected.
<septix> was für ein gefrickel :D
<LetoThe2nd> bedank dich beim hersteller
<septix> so jetzt noch mal rausfinden was das beste programm zum  tv schauen ist und dann dürfte alles sitzen
<septix> so tv läuft :), bin dann mal weg, besten dank für die hilfe LetoThe2nd
<kaan> hallo, ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir helfen: ich habe meinen laptop verkauft, möchte aber linux für den neuen besitzer drauf lassen. habe einen neuen account erstellt. mit diesem kann ich aber keine sudo-befehle ausführen (obwohl ich ihn in die sudoers-datei eingetragen habe)
<k1l> kaan: pack den in die sudo (oder admin) gruppe
<kaan> es kommt immer die fehlermeldung [sudo] password for "neu": ... sorry, try again.
<k1l> !sudo | kaan 
<k1l> !sudo > kaan 
<kubine> kaan: Informationen zu sudo finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sudo
<kaan> k1l, tatsächlich war der user noch nicht drin, aber es funktioniert dennoch nicht. muss ich den rechner danach neustarten?
<k1l> hmm
<kaan> ich lösche den benutzer und versuche es nochmal... melde mich dann gleich
<k1l> also ich hab das letztens mit der benutzerverwaltung von unity gemacht und dann einfach den schalter für "user ist administrator" gedrückt und das hat dann alles funktioniert
<Ekkehardt> k1l: Und ich hatte letztens zwei Benutzer als Sytemverwalter, da konnte dann keiner von beiden mehr die ausgegrauten Optionen entsperren...
<kaan> jetzt tut's, komisch, alles genau so gemacht, wie das letzte mal. naja danke k1l
<kaan> tschau!
<abraxus> weiß jemand wie ich gnomenu bei xfce installieren kann ? (xubuntu 1204) hab nichts brauchbares gefunden
<koegs> abraxus: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Xfce_Panel_Plugins#XfApplet
<kubine> Title: Xfce Panel Plugins › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<abraxus> koegs, thx
<I-Punkt> Dualboot: Nr1 Ubuntu - Nr2 Arch. trotz dass der arch-Kernel auf einer separaten, unverschlüsselten Bootpartition ist, erkennt update-grub unter Ubuntu das zweite Betriebssystem nicht, wenn es sich um eine luks/dm-crypt -Installation des zweiten Linux handelt. Das selbe Scenario ohne Verschlüsselung von arch -> sda3 /boot sda4 / läuft update-grub sorgenfrei durch. kennt das jemand?
<I-Punkt> egal, ob ich arch entsperre oder nicht
<I-Punkt> selbst wenn ich arch unter ubuntu ordentlich mounte, somit alle Partitionen lesbar sind, misslingt update-grub
<I-Punkt> hat jemand eine Idee?
<JennyUSA> nabend. bräuchte hilfe bei probl. mit nm-connection-editor http://paste.ubuntu.com/6219766/  startet nicht weil icon fehlt
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<k1l_> JennyUSA: ich meine man braucht gksudo nm-connection-editor dafür
<k1l_> JennyUSA: die frage ist aber eher, warum du kein NM applet hast. hast du in der interfaces die sachen vlt eingestellt?
<JennyUSA> gksudo nm-connection-editor bringt mir 
<JennyUSA> ** (nm-connection-editor:1355): WARNING **: Failed to initialize the UI, exiting...
<JennyUSA> r opening file: No such file or directory
<JennyUSA> der NM an sich arbeitet. ich kann verbindungen herstellen und trennen. einzig der connection-editor öffnet sich nicht
<k1l_> welches ubuntu ist das genau? welcher desktop
<JennyUSA> 12.04
<JennyUSA> gnome
<k1l_> versuch mal ein "sudo gtk-update-icon-cache -f /usr/share/icons/hicolor"
<JennyUSA> gtk-update-icon-cache: Cache file created successfully.
<k1l_> könnte sonst auch an deinem theme liegen. der meckert halt, dass er da icons nicht findet und deswegen das fenster nicht zeichnen kann ohne das icon.
<k1l_> wenn du also ein custom theme nutzt wäre das eine mögliche schwachstelle
<JennyUSA> hmm
<JennyUSA> theme ist ambiance (Default)
<zigi> wollte meine dvb karte auf 13.10 mit kernel 3.11.0-12-generic zum laufen bringen und dmesg gibt folgendes aus: [paste:416407:dvb dmesg] 
<zigi> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/416407/
<kubine> Title: dvb dmesg › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<zigi> aber unter /dev/dvb wird nix angelegt. versteh ich was falsch? in der dmesg sieht es doch so aus, als wenn was angelegt werden würde. Wo kann ich nach dem fehler suchen?
#ubuntu-de 2013-10-11
<edgar> hallo, guten morgen. Xubuntu 12.10. Per "bearbeiten" im Anwendungsfinder Anwendung versteckt. ? mache ich das rückgängig?
<edgar> hallo, guten morgen. Xubuntu 12.10. Per "bearbeiten" im Anwendungsfinder Anwendung versteckt. ? mache ich das rückgängig?
<edgar> ...hm, keine Antwort heisst: niemand ist schlauer als ich ;-)
<edgar> na dann...
<LupusE> g'morgen
<yogg> Hi
<yogg> Ich habe diesen Bugeintrag gefunden: "https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apache2/+bug/1068854" der besagt das die "SSLCompression" Option auch für ältere Apache Versionen funktionieren sollte. Aber unter Ubuntu 10.04.04 kann ich nichts dergleichen einstellen (apache 2.2.14).
<yogg> oder gilt das nur für das 2.2.8 paket und die anderen wurden vergessen?
<stevieh1> yogg: das wäre doch _der_ Anlass, auf eine neue LTS zu wechseln, oder? :-)
<yogg> stevieh1: so einfach ist das bei einem Produktiven Webserver nicht ;)
<stevieh1> yogg: richtig, aber nützt ja nix. Spätestens im April 2015 solltest du drüber nachdenken, oder?
<stevieh1> und wie lautet der goldene Rat des guten EDV Supporters: "Was du heute kannst besorgen, das verschiebe nicht auf morgen!" :-)
<yogg> stevieh1: das ist mir vollkommen klar. Die vorgehensweise wird dann aber eine andere sein (neuer Server mit neuem LTS und die seiten werden dorthin migriert). Das kann ich aber derzeit noch nicht angehen, deshalb hätte es mich gefreut wenn ich die TLS Compression einfach abdrehen kann. Aber naja schade wenns nicht egt
<yogg> *geht
<stevieh1> yogg: ahso, so insgesamt, hab ich keine Ahnung, ob es geht...
<stevieh1> aber im extremfall kann ich mir schon vorstellen, dass es immer noch genug apache backports für Lucid gibt.
<yogg> ne es steht überall ab apache 2.2.24 ist die option unterstüzt. Davor hat man pech gehapt, nur ubuntu hat für 2.2.8 die Option eingebaut, aber scheibar nicht für volgende versionen :(     Aber Backports klann ich mir mal ansehen
<geser> yogg: der gleiche Patch sollte im apache2 seit 2.2.14-5ubuntu8.10 enthalten sein
<yogg> geser: "2.2.14-5ubuntu8.12" ist installiert. Die Option habe ich in die "/etc/apache2/mods.eabled/ssl.conf" eingetragen, aber TLS compression ist weiterhin aktiviert
<geser> yogg: ich habe nochmal nachgeschaut und der Patch ist weiterhin drin und wurde beim Paketbauen auch angewendet, warum es aber bei dir trotzdem nicht funktioniert wie erwartet, da muss ich passen
<yogg> geser: danke fürs nachschauen. Dann sollte es ja grundsätzlich funktionieren. Ich schau mal ob ich herausfinde warum er es scheinbar trotzdem ignoriert
<miup> Zur Sicherheit frage ich hier nochmals nach, wenn ich das Homeverzeichnis ändern möchte, stimmt folgender Befehl: usermod -d /home/NUTZER NUTZER
<miup> ?
<miup> (Ich möchte weder den Nutzer umbenennen, noch möchte ich Daten verschieben/kopieren)
<k1l> ja
<miup> Danke!
<yogg> geser: danke nochmal habs gefunden. Es wird nicht auf die "ssl.conf" regaiert, sondern es muss ins startup script folgendes rein: "export OPENSSL_NO_DEFAULT_ZLIB=1"
<yogg> hmm doch nicht, das war für red head. wer lesen kann und so -.-
<geser> wenn ich den Patch richtig überflogen haben, dann sollte SSLCompression = off es tun
<swed2> Hallo, das ist jetzt mal nicht direkt Ubuntu betreffend, aber evtl. weiß jemand Bescheid. Ich hab hier einen Linuxreceiver mit openpli und iptables1.3.3. Ich möchte damit per iptables die Verbindung zu einer bestimmten IP sperren und mir folgenden Befehl gebastelt: "iptables -A OUTPUT -d 173.194.35.152 -j DROP" Ein anschließender Ping auf diese IP hat Erfolg. Was mach ich da falsch?
<geser> ist das die einzige OUTPUT Regel?
<swed2> geser: ein iptables -L bringt das als Ergebnis http://pastebin.com/Hy3aj4eL
<kubine> Title: Chain OUTPUT (policy ACCEPT) target prot opt source destinati - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<swed2> Ich hab zwar noch nicht so viel mit iptables gemacht, aber eigentlich sollte das funktionieren, bei meinem UbuntuPC funktionierts ja auch
<geser> die erste Regel akzeptiert das Paket, so dass die 2. Regel gar nicht zum Zuge kommt
<geser> du müsstest die Reihenfolge der Regeln umdrehen
<p01nt3r> unter 13.04 64bit kam gerade ein update für nemo rein. jetzt sieht mein desktop merkwürdig aus und es geht kaum noch was.
<p01nt3r> nautilus ist nicht installiert.
<p01nt3r> wie komm ich wieder auf die vorherige version von nemo?
<k1l> p01nt3r: wenn du mint nutzt den mint support fragen
<k1l> !mint > p01nt3r 
<kubine> p01nt3r: Support für Linux Mint gibt es in #linuxmint-help auf irc.spotchat.org , mehr Infos dazu: http://community.linuxmint.com/tutorial/view/12
<p01nt3r> ist ubuntu
<p01nt3r> brb
<swed2> geser: ok verstehe, wie kann man denn die Regeln umdrehen? Die erste Regel ist am Anfang immer drin.
<swed2> oder kann man einem iptables Befehl eine Position mitgeben?
<p01nt3r> k1l, wie bekomm ich die vorherige nemo-version wieder?
<p01nt3r> habs gerade mal reinstalliert - mal schaun
<p01nt3r> hmm hat nichts gebracht. dann muss ich wohl nautilus nehmen bis das gefixed ist. hat noch jemand das problem?
<k1l> p01nt3r: nemo ist nicht in den offiziellen repos
<p01nt3r> schaut aus, als ob die 3d-effekte bezgl. compiz da nicht richtig funzen.
<k1l> du kannst apt-pinning nutzen. aber die probleme mit  nemo musst du an mint melden, wenn du schon deren PPAs/fremdquellen nutzt
<p01nt3r> kk
<geser> swed2: iptables -I OUTPUT 1 ... (-I wie Insert statt -A wie Append)
<p01nt3r> wie installiere ich eine ältere version aus einem fremdpaket/ppa?
<p01nt3r> ich sehe die version auf dem server aber wie komme ich da dran? bekomme ja nur die aktuellste vorgeschlagen?
<p01nt3r> brauche ich dann 2 einträge in der datei /etc/apt/preferences?
<geser> p01nt3r: das bringt nur was, wenn die Version noch in dem Repository gelistet ist
<geser> falls du die ältere Version noch manuell runterladen kannst, dann runterladen, installieren und auf "hold" setzen
<p01nt3r> aah, k
<p01nt3r> danke
<yannickoo> moin, sagt mal was kann ich machen, wenn ein thinkpad e330 beim zuklappen des displays in den standby mode geht? in den energy saver settings habe ich gesagt "do nothing" gestellt. auf der lenovo seite gibt es keine treiber für ubuntu…
<sdx23> yannickoo: du willst, dass es das nicht tut?
<elmargol> Kostenloser tipp an alle die eine ssd haben :) macht ein backup und aktualisiert die Firmware
 * mcnesium notiert das
<yannickoo> sdx23: richtig. ich will den laptop zuklappen können und am monitor trotzdem weiterarbeitn
<elmargol> yannickoo, mein dell latitude im dock macht das so
<elmargol> Hast du strom angesteckt?
<yannickoo> elmargol: natürlich :)
<yannickoo> aber auch ohne strom soll er das machen
<sdx23> yannickoo: Geh mal die acpi-rules durch, das sollte irgendwo von dort kommen.
<sdx23> !acpi > yannickoo 
<yannickoo> sdx23: in den normalen settings?
<sdx23> yannickoo: nein, /etc/acpi
<yannickoo> sdx23: und welche datei dannß0
<apricot1> Linux Mint-15 Startvorgang nach Eingabe user+passsword bleibt Bildschirm schwarz
<apricot1> es waren vorher andere SATA Platten dran....
<sdx23> !mint > apricot1 
<kubine> apricot1: Support für Linux Mint gibt es in #linuxmint-help auf irc.spotchat.org , mehr Infos dazu: http://community.linuxmint.com/tutorial/view/12
<apricot1> Konsole funktioniert
<apricot1> ok 
<sdx23> yannickoo: eine davon. Vorzugusweise mit "lid" im Namen.
<sdx23> apricot1: Gerade bei Grafiktreibern kann dort einiges anders laufen. Zumal ich keine Ahnung hab, wo die sind bzw. wie die das handhaben.
<apricot1> ich dachte das sei alles wie ubuntu
<sdx23> wenn alles wie Ubuntu wäre, wäre es Ubuntu ;)
<yannickoo> sdx23: okay, habe ich offen. wie geht es weiter? :/
<sdx23> yannickoo: naja, schau's dir an und versuch zu verstehen was es tut. Dann entsprechend ändern.
<sdx23> yannickoo: sonst gib's in einen Nopaste, wenn du nichts damit anfangen kannst.
<sdx23> Wobei, ich erinnere gerade etwas. Es gab eine Option, hm.
<yannickoo> sdx23: wie gesagt über die ui klappt das nicht
<yannickoo> sdx23: http://pastebin.com/h9AZ9Lgs
<kubine> Title: #!/bin/bash # TODO: Change the above to /bin/sh test -f /usr/share/acpi-sup - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<sdx23> richtig, hier: /etc/default/acpi-support "LID-SLEEP"
<yannickoo> sdx23: in der datei sehe ich nur ACPI_SLEEP=true ACPI_HIBERNATE=true
<sdx23> yannickoo: Dann nopaste doch mal lsb_release damit dir wer mit der gleichen Ubuntu-Version helfen kann.
<sdx23> Bei mir gibt's die Option nämlich. Ggf. reicht eine neue Zeile "LID_SLEEP=false", ggf. aber auch nicht. Müsste man nachsehen.
<yannickoo> sdx23: No LSB modules are available. – sorry kein nopaste ;) ich habe ubuntu 13.04
<huznetso> Hallo, ich habe hier ein kleines Skript gebastelt http://pastebin.com/chYQsYMB das sich in Abhängigkeit eines Wertes in einer Textdatei, den Zugriff zu einer Domain sperren bzw. freigeben soll. Leider läuft da noch was falsch. Er rutscht zwar im if ins richtige rein, jedoch ist die Domain im "off" Teil weiterhin erreichbar. Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?
<kubine> Title: #!/bin/sh wget http://xx.xx.xx.xx/switch.txt for line in `cat switch.txt`; - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<geser> huznetso: auf Grund welcher iptables-Regel sollte die Domain im off-Teil nicht erreichbar sein? oder hast du die Policy von OUTPUT auf DROP gestellt?
<elmargol> Gibt es in 13.10 kein Menü mehr zum herunterfahren?
<elmargol> ah ok panel neustarten hilft
<nubcake> gibt es einen befehl, um ein ubuntu 13.04 in den standby modus zu versetzen? (per shell)
<huznetso> geser, danke, hab die policy vergessen
<bigone> suche jemanden der sich mit mysql Server auskennt habe das problem ,das der 5.5.32-0ubuntu bei jedem upgrade hängen bleibt und beim Neustart nur der Befehl -u mysql mysqld hilft.
<yannickoo> sdx23: sieht wohl schlecht aus oder?
<ring0> yannickoo, ohne ein paste, ja 
<yannickoo> ring0: http://pastebin.com/6JmJYCmC etc/default/acpi-support
<kubine> Title: # # Configuration file for the acpi-support package # # # The acpi-support p - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<ring0> yannickoo, und das "lsb-release -a"
<ring0> natürlich _ statt - :)
<yannickoo> ring0: nach wie vor 13.04... http://pastebin.com/aXt2k4u9
<kubine> Title: Distributor ID: Ubuntu Description: Ubuntu 13.04 Release: 13.04 Codename: rar - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<yannickoo> ring0: ich dachte das wäre ein trick, hier muss man doch immer mitdenken ;)
<ring0> yannickoo, der trick ist, mit einem paste von lsb_release zu prüfen, ob der support suchende nicht vielleicht doch etwas anderes als ubuntu nutzt. aber ich kann dir leider auch nicht helfen, hab kein 13.04 :(
<ring0> yannickoo, entweder mal ein wenig hier warten und/oder das problem im forum von ubuntuusers.de mal ansprechen
<yannickoo> ring0: das hat sich wirklich total geändert ja?
<yannickoo> vom weg wie man das macht?
<ring0> yannickoo, meine /etc/default/acpi-support enthält, wie bei sdx23, eine option LID_SLEEP. also scheinbar ja :)
<yannickoo> ring0: ohne dass du die verändert hast?
<ring0> jo
<ring0> kannst ja mal probieren, die entsprechende zeile, die es bei mir gibt, einfach einzufügen, wie schon erwähnt. vielleicht klappt es, vielleicht nicht 
<ring0> heißt hier LID_SLEEP=true
<ring0> damit er kein nickerchen macht, wäre wohl false angebracht
<ring0> nach der änderung würde ich mal neu booten, denn ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob ein restart von acpid dafür ausreicht
<huznetso> Gibt es für Ubuntu einen Editor, der FTP Verbindungen nach "FTPES - FTP über explizites SSL/TLS" zulässt?
<ppq> huznetso: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/curlftpfs#Beispiel-FTP-ueber-explizites-TLS
<kubine> Title: curlftpfs › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ppq> damit kannst du einen beliebigen editor nutzen
<Harald523> Servus, VLC macht im Vollbildmodus beim Hochskalieren eine wesentlich schlechtere Bildqualität als Parole, kann man da was machen?
<Harald523> (Parole kackt halt bei Untertiteln oft ab, sonst würd ich das einfach nehmen.)
<ppq> smplayer mit mplayer2 (bei nvidia-grafik zu empfehlen) oder mplayer (sonst) wäre noch eine option
<ppq> ist gut zu bedienen und unterstützt alles, was man braucht
<yannickoo> ring0: aber LID_SLEEP=true sorgt doch nicht dafür, dass er nicht aus geht, wenn ich den "deckel" zuklappe oder?
<koegs> deswegen sollst du wahrscheinlich auf false statt true setzen :)
<ring0> yannickoo, eben, so wie ich es geschrieben habe: [17:07:33] <ring0> damit er kein nickerchen macht, wäre wohl false angebracht
<sdx23> und auch um 16:04 schon.
<ring0> :)
<jokrebel> ???
<nubcake> kann ich dem firefox irgendwie beibringen, dass ich per backspace "eine seite zurück" navigieren möchte?
<sdx23> nubcake: about:config browser.backspace_action
<sdx23> http://kb.mozillazine.org/Browser.backspace_action
<kubine> Title: Browser.backspace action - MozillaZine Knowledge Base (at kb.mozillazine.org)
<nubcake> sdx23, danke :)
#ubuntu-de 2013-10-12
<LupusE> g'morgen
<nubcake> was haltet ihr von indicator-synapse ? http://www.noobslab.com/2013/06/indicator-synapse-alternative-of-mac.html
<TheInfinity> nubcake: kann man machen. muss man nicht.
<nubcake> TheInfinity, ok, ne andere frage noch: wie kann ich den splashscreen dauerhaft deaktivieren, um das boot-protokoll jedes mal beim hochfahren gezeigt zu bekommen?
<nubcake> also ich weiß ich kann mit e im grub anfangs das quiet etc. entfernen, aber das ist ja nur temporär
<TheInfinity> nubcake: siehe http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Konfiguration#Die-Datei-etc-default-grub
<kubine> Title: Konfiguration › GRUB 2 › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<nubcake> TheInfinity, prima, danke dir
<doev> kennt jemand ein tool um alle url-links aus einer datei zu extrahieren?
<_moep_> wie stehen die denn da drin
<doev> _moep_, es sind seiten die wget gespeichert hat.
<doev> also html code
<PBeck> doev: mit http ohne? nur .de
<PBeck> doev: ein muster musst du schon verraten
<doev> PBeck, sie sollten durch href="..." erkennbar sein
<ring0> wie wärs mit grep?
<sdx23> naja, html ist doch schon recht präzise. Entweder du nimmst einen html/xml Parser oder - wenn es nicht so schön sein muss und ggf. schief gehen darf: sed / awk / perl mit ein paar regexp.
<doev> klar, kann ich mir ein script schreiben, aber wenns es ein fertiges tool gibt wäre das nett. wget macht es ja im prinzip wenn man seiten recursiv runter läd.
<sdx23> Script ist nun wirklich übertrieben.
<doev> nur wget -i datei.html funktioniert nicht mit einer gespeicherten html seite.
<sdx23> sed 's/.*href="\(.\)".*/\1/' oder so, ggf. falsch Escaped.
<doev> im konkreten fall wären es alle links mit diesem muster: <a href="http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/gg674774.aspx" mtpsaliasid="" mtpsassetid="" mtpsshortid="" title="BeforeClick event">BeforeClick event</a>
<PBeck> doev: wget href* datei bringt doch schon was
<doev> wobei mich gg674774.aspx interessiert, alle fangen mit gg an
<PBeck> und das kann dann noch immer weiterverarbeiten mit awk etc.
<doev> PBeck, wget href* datei ?
<PBeck> greo href* datei
<PBeck> *grep
<doev> achs
<doev> o
<PBeck> sdx23: wobei du wahrscheinlich recht hast, ein parser wäre geschickter, dann kann man alle href auslesen
<doev> eigentlich will ich mir nur einen Teil der msdn seite speichern.
<doev> nur wget -m speichert die ganze seite.
<PBeck> mir gefiel für solche einfachen sachen beautifulsoup für python recht gut
<sdx23> PBeck: natürlich ist er geschickter :)
<sdx23> doev: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1881237/easiest-way-to-extract-the-urls-from-an-html-page-using-sed-or-awk-only
<kubine> Title: regex - Easiest way to extract the urls from an html page using sed or awk only - Stack Overflow (at stackoverflow.com)
<sdx23> man bemerkte lynx 
<doev> ist das normal das die lynx pakete nicht authentifiziert werden können?
<PBeck> sdx23: lynx ist ein sehr guter tipp
<doev> ein update hat geholfen.
<PBeck> sdx23: scheint nur das die dateien *.html endung haben müssen
<sdx23> PBeck: bitte?
<doev> PBeck, lynx -dump -listonly < datei.aspx geht auch
<sdx23> sonst -force_html
<PBeck> sdx23: er hat mir die datei ohne endung nicht gelesen. mit html endung gings dann 
<doev> lynx -dump -listonly test.html |grep "http://msdn"
<doev> jetzt müsste nur noch die nummerierung weg, dann könne ich es direkt zu wget schicken.
<sdx23> eh, was genau ist dein Endziel? Das klingt gerade, als solltest du ehr nach passenden wget-Optionen suchen.
<doev> sdx23, bei den wget-optionen habe ich nichts gefunden. Ich will einen Teil der Seite spiegeln, allerdings ist die einzige Struktur, dass mich wohl nur die Seiten mit dem Muster gg<zahl>.aspx interessieren.
<doev> diese API will ich haben: http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/gg674771.aspx
<kubine> Title: About the Microsoft MapPoint object model (at msdn.microsoft.com)
<doev> wer weiß, ob es in zwei jahren noch online ist.
<PBeck> doev: cat test | awk '{print $2}'
<doev> PBeck, hmm?
<PBeck> doev: entfernt die nummerierung
<doev> PBeck, ah, sehr gut
<PBeck> wieso das grep hinter dem lynx command?
<doev> jetzt komme ich weiter. mit cat gg* > connect mache ich eine große datei und lynx -force-html -dump -listonly connect |grep "http://msdn" | grep gg | awk '{print $2}' gibt mir eine link liste
<doev> die lade ich runter und wiederhole es, bis ich alle gg* dateien habe.
<doev> vielen dank
<doev> Die Links muss ich jetzt natürlich manuell anpassen, wget --convert-links geht hier nicht mehr
<ubu_> hi und hallo...
<ubu_> kann bei jaolt keine unterkategorie wählen...
<ubu_> kann jemand bitte behiflich sein?
<sdx23> http://code.google.com/p/jaolt/issues/detail?id=210
<kubine> Title: Issue 210 - jaolt - Missing Sub-Category - Java Auction Organisation, Listing Tool - Google Project Hosting (at code.google.com)
<sdx23> und http://code.google.com/p/jaolt/issues/detail?id=165
<kubine> Title: Issue 165 - jaolt - Store categories don't work - Java Auction Organisation, Listing Tool - Google Project Hosting (at code.google.com)
<ubu_> http://snag.gy/JeCMw.jpg
<sdx23> ubu_: lies die Links oben, insbes den ersten, ob der passt. Wenn da keine Lösung ist, Bugreport aufmachen und dort alle relevanten Infos mit hinterlegen.
<doev> oh, wget konvertiert sogar die links innerhalb der linkliste.
<ubu_> sdx23: danke, hab jetzt schon eine auktion vorbereitet muss ich davon ausgehen wenn ich dort eingereife das diese weg ist?
<sdx23> ubu_: womöglich. Ich benutze das Programm nicht.
<ubu_> okay.
<ubu_> sdx23: hm, kann dort keinen harken setzen, http://snag.gy/9YmtP.jpg
<ring0> ubu_, hast du /var/lib/jaolt/auctionplatforms gelöscht?
<ubu_> noch nicht, hab angst das meine einstellungen dann weg sind...
<ring0> …
<ubu_> in diesem verzeichnis ist das nicht...
<ring0> ubu_, probier das doch mal. du kannst deine einstellungen ja später wieder setzen
<doev> kleines problem noch, die liste von lynx enthält mehrfach die gleichen einträge. letztendlich habe ich identische zeilen in meiner link liste. diese müssten sich doch einfach filtern lassen?
<ubu_> jop, finds halt nicht...
<ubu_> ring0: 
<ubu_>  which jaolt
<ubu_> /usr/bin/jaolt
<doev> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/de/man1/uniq.1.html
<ubu_> ist es das?
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Manpage: uniq - Doppelte Zeilen aus sortierter Datei entfernen (at manpages.ubuntu.com)
<doev> ;)
<ring0> ubu_, keine ahnung was du suchst. /usr/bin/jaolt ist die binärdatei
<doev> ösche  alle  hintereinanderstehenden  identischen  Zeilen ... also erst noch sortieren.
<ubu_> ring0: das suche ich: /var/lib/jaolt/auctionplatforms
<ring0> ubu_, dann geh in das verzeichnis
<radi> Hallo, könnt mir einer helfen eine Bash Datei im Terminal auszuführen? Wäre sehr dankbar wenn sich einer dazu bereit erklären würde.
<ring0> ubu_, /usr/bin/ ist offensichtlich nicht /var/lib/jaolt/auctionplatforms ;)
<ubu_> ring0: das ist es auch nicht, ich guck noch einmal
<ubu_> ubu@ubu-Aspire-5737Z:/var/lib$ cd jaolt
<ubu_> bash: cd: jaolt: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<FUZxxl> Hallo!
<radi> Hallo.
<ubu_> hallo
<FUZxxl> Gibt es ein einfaches Kommandozeilenwerkzeug, mit dem ich Audiodateien konvertieren / schneiden kann?
<ring0> ubu_, dann gibt es das verzeichnis nicht und der workaround nicht mehr gültig
<ubu_> verstehe
<ring0> FUZxxl, ffmpeg
<sdx23> radi: Einfach fragen.
<sdx23> !sox > FUZxxl 
<kubine> FUZxxl: Informationen zu SoX finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/SoX
<radi> Hallo, könnt mir einer helfen eine Bash Datei im Terminal auszuführen? Wäre sehr dankbar wenn sich einer dazu bereit erklären würde.
<sdx23> radi: nicht die Metafrage. Du sollst dein Problem schildern.
<radi> Achso
<radi> Naja, ich schaffe es nicht diese Datei die definitiv in diesem Ordner ist zu öffnen. Er schreibt mir stets "Die Datei  oder das Verzeichnis ist nicht vorhanden."
<ring0> FUZxxl, hier gibt es auch ein übersicht verschiedener möglichkeiten: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Audiodateien_umwandeln#Kommandozeile
<kubine> Title: Audiodateien umwandeln › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<radi> mit ls zeigt er mir aber die Datei an.
<ring0> radi, welchen befehl gibst du denn zum starten ein?
<FUZxxl> sdx23: Danke!
<radi> Als erstes habe ich die Datei ausführbar gemacht mit dem Befehl : chmod +x .... und dann wollt ich sie einfach mit ./test.sh öffnen
<radi> So stand es jedenfalls auf dieser Seite.
<radi> Steh da ziemlich unbedarft davor.
<radi> Eigentlich ist es ja nur ein Teilproblem. :p
<ring0> bist du im richtigen verzeichnis? hast du das chmod +x auf die datei ohne fehler anwenden können?
<radi> Jap.
<radi> Und wenn ich halt "ls" schreibe zeigt er mir das auch an.
<ring0> paste doch mal ein ls -l aus dem verzeichnis
<radi> -rwx--x--x 1 radi radi  958 Okt 12 13:22 test.sh 
<radi> Das ist die Datei
<radi> Der Rest ist das übliche.
<sdx23> ah, und "./test.sh" sagt dann was? 
<radi> : Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<radi> Oder ist das jetzt eine Frage für mich?
<Rochvellon> und einfach ohne vorangestelltes './'? gleiche meldung?
<radi> test.sh: Befehl nicht gefunden.
<sdx23> Rochvellon: das kann nicht funktionieren.
<Robby_> Ich versuche gerade Ubuntu zu installieren (VirtualBox auf  OS X 10.8.5) aber ganz zum Schluss der Installation von der DVD meint das System auf einmal, es wäre ein nicht behebarer Fehler aufgetreten. Ich habe die DVD schon getestet, da sagt Ubuntu, alles sei in Ordnung...
<sdx23> radi: das Ding wird keinen Shebang haben.
<sdx23> radi: Was steht in der ersten Zeile?
<radi> Shebang?
<ring0> :)
<sdx23> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Shebang_f%C3%BCr_Shellskripte?redirect=no
<kubine> Title: Shebang für Shellskripte › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<radi> !/bin/bash
<sdx23> ja, fehlt das #
<sdx23> Siehe Wiki.
<radi> Nein, es war mein Fehler das # steht da.
<PBeck> radi: versuch mal bash test.sh
<sdx23> Fein, was tut "bash test.sh"?
<radi> test.sh: Zeile 5: $'\r': Kommando nicht gefunden.
<radi> Ist in diesem Script ein Fehler?
<sdx23> umpf, wo hast du das Ding her? Das sind DOS-Zeilenendungen.
<PBeck> sdx23: funktioniert eigentlich /bin/bash in einem standardubuntu oder ist das nicht dash?
<radi> Von denen die mir diese Aufgaben geben haben -.-*
<sdx23> PBeck: sh ist dash, wenn überhaupt. Aber ich hab auch kA, nach dem ganzen hin und her.
<sdx23> radi: Ja, sag ihnen ihr Skript ist kaputt ;)
<PBeck> radi: kannst du das skript mal pasten?
<sdx23> !nopaste > radi 
<kubine> radi: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<PBeck> sdx23: vielleicht ist es ja batch ;)
<radi> http://www.file-upload.net/download-8169992/example.sh.html
<kubine> Title: File-Upload.net - example.sh (at www.file-upload.net)
<radi> Ich weiß doch.
<radi> Das wäre sogar für dieses kleine Script zuviel.
<PBeck> radi: ist das ne hausaufgabe?
<radi> So in etwa.
<radi> Eigentlich ist es nur der auftakt.
<PBeck> radi: download ist zuviel, paste nicht
<radi> Die richtige Aufgabe ist es 2 Scripte zu schreiben.
<radi> Aber ich weiß nichts darüber....
<PBeck> radi: in zeile 5 ist das problme
<PBeck> *problem
<radi> Der Leerschritt?
<PBeck> radi: jo
<radi> Der Fehler hat sich geändert. :p
<radi> Und nu ist er wieder gleich.
<PBeck> radi: wahrscheinlich falsche zeichenkodierung
<radi> -.-*
<radi> Okay, ist egal ich muss mir dann ja nur ein anderes Script suchen bei dem ich die Syntax sehen kann.
<radi> C versteht das Teil nicht oder?
<sdx23> Du kannst das optional in einem Editor neu abtippen.
<sdx23> Nein, natürlich nicht.
<radi> *heul*
<ring0> Robby_, wechsel doch mal auf ein textterminal und guck nach, ob du einen fehler im log findest
<PBeck> example.sh: 30: example.sh: Syntax error: word unexpected (expecting "in")
<PBeck> das ist der fehler
<PBeck> radi: na wenn du C kannst, wir bash doch kein hinderniss sein.
<PBeck> -s
<radi> Das dachte ich auch.
<radi> Aber ohne ein Beispiel fällt es mir sehr schwer.
<sdx23> radi: Es gibt massenhaft Beispiele. http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Shell und http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Shell/Bash-Skripting-Guide_f%C3%BCr_Anf%C3%A4nger
<kubine> Title: Shell › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<sdx23> insbesondere auch http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/ 
<kubine> Title: Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide (at tldp.org)
<radi> Auf den meisten Seiten war ich schon. .p
<sdx23> offensichtlich nicht lange genug.
<Robby_> ring0: Habe ich das schon während der Installation zu Verfügung?
<radi> Stimmt wohl... aber ich konnte jetzt endlich mal ein Script starten...
<Robby_> Das nervt... Jetzt ist der Bildschirm schwarz (in der virtuellen Maschine). Ich habe die DVD vom System überprüfen lassen...
<bekks> Robby_: Dann boote die CD mit dem nomodeset Parameter.
<ring0> Robby_, ja, hast du. strg+alt+f1 (bis f8?)
<PBeck> example.sh: Bourne-Again shell script, ASCII text executable, with CRLF line terminators
<Robby_> Nein, die sind aktuell vom Mac benutzt...
<radi> Ich danke euch.
<bekks> CRLF ... brrr.
<Robby_> Wie boote ich die DVD mit dem nomodeset Parameter?
<bekks> !nomodeset > Robby_ 
<kubine> Robby_: durch Änderungen am Xserver benötigen einige Grafikkarten den Bootparameter nomodeset oder einen prop. Treiber: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Bootoptionen
<PBeck> radi: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/416412/
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Robby_> Verstehe ich leider noch immer nicht ganz, sorry!
<PBeck> radi: http://dev-loki.blogspot.de/2010/08/shell-trick-crlf-to-lf.html
<kubine> Title: /dev/loki: Shell trick: CRLF to LF (at dev-loki.blogspot.de)
<bekks> Robby_: Du hast den Artikel mit Sicherheit noch nicht gelesen. Nicht in 90s.
<radi> Danke dir.
<Robby_> Aber das Problem ist ja in der Installation und nicht beim Booten, oder sehe ich das falsch?
<PBeck> radi: also musst noch an der sematik feilen :)
<radi> ;-) 
<radi> Bin schon fleißig dabei.
<PBeck> radi: ah ne falsch, ich hatte noch eine änderung zum testen - ich habe $1 druch $0 ersetzt
<PBeck> wenns zurück änderst passt es
<radi> Oki
<PBeck> radi: was müssen die skripte den können?
<radi> Umbenennen der Dateien im Ordner.
<blacktoo> re
<Robby_> Und soll ich es von der Live-DVD versuchen, richtig?
<bekks> Robby_: Du sollst es von dem Installationmedium versuchen bei dem Du den schwarzen Bildschirm hast.
<radi> Also Roh-Befehl habe ich schon das hier gefunden.
<radi> for a in *.ext1; do mv $a ${a%.ext1}.ext2; done
<bekks> Robby_: Das Problem ist das Booten, nicht die Installation.
<radi> Ich wandelte den schon um.
<radi> Nur brauch ich eine Variable die bei jeden Scheifendurchlauf inkrementiert.
<radi> Die nächste Aufgabe ist ein Server in einem bestimmten Intervall auf Erreichbarkeit zu testen.
<bekks> Was hast du am Ende wirklich vor?
<bekks> Server auf Erreichbarkeit prüfen macht man sinnvollerweise mit Tools wie Nagios.
<PBeck> radi: http://openbook.galileocomputing.de/shell_programmierung/shell_006_009.htm#RxxKap00600904004E2B1F04E1AB
<kubine> Title: Galileo Computing :: Shell-Programmierung – 4.10 for-Schleife (at openbook.galileocomputing.de)
<radi> OO!!!
<radi> Das hilft sehr!
<bekks> Ich persönlich finde das Galileo Buch grottenschlecht. Aber wenns hilft. :)
<mgolisch_> geht pvmove wenn einige meiner pvs nicht online sind?
<mgolisch_> oder müssen dafür alle physical volumes der volumegroup da sein?
<bekks> Die VG muss vollständig online sein.
<Robby_> Echt? [paste:416417:Meine Vorgehensweise] / http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/raw/416417/
<bekks> Robby_: Echt was?
<radi> Gibt es noch über den Root ein Benutzer? Hat der Root nicht alle Berechtigungen?
<radi> Ach... hat sich geklärt. .p
<stevieh> su - herrgott
<mgolisch_> hm dachte ich mir
<stevieh> oh, das ist ja nicht ubuntu konform ;-)
<bekks> Robby_: Verwendest du 11.04?
<mgolisch_> naja dd ftw
<mgolisch_> :)
<Robby_> bekks: Ist es echt ein Boot-Problem und nicht ein Installationsproblem?
<bekks> Robby_: Verwendest du 11.04?
<Robby_> bekks: ja
<bekks> Robby_: Das ist nicht mehr supported.
<bekks> Robby_: Verwende bitte eine unterstützte Version, bevor du weitermachst.
<Robby_> Kann sein, aber das ist das was ich hier bekommen habe... Die Updates lasse ich bei der Installation laden. Aber dann frage ich nochmal. Danke soweit!
<bekks> Robby_: Viel Glück. _Hier_ hast du bestimmt kein 11.04 bekommen. Verwende eine unterstützte Version.
<Robby_> Ich meinte hier in der Uni...
<bekks> Robby_: Man kann sich eine aktuelle VErsion herunterladen.
<bekks> Das ist wirklich keine Ausrede.
<mgolisch_> die alternate cd gibts nicht mehr oder?
<Robby_> Ich habe hier eine iso bekommen und uns wurde gesagt, damit klappt das Ganze problemlos. Und gestern hat es auch noch beim Vorführenden funktioniert...
<bekks> mgolisch_: Mit 13.04 nicht mehr, nein.
<bekks> Robby_: Das ist völlig egal. Nimm eine unterstützte Version.
<mgolisch_> der desktop instller hängt sich immer auf in vbox, dann nehm ich mal das server ding
<bekks> Funktioniert hier einwandfrei in vbox.
<mgolisch_> liegt evtl auch an dem raw vmdk, kein bock den computer für die zeit der installation nicht nichtzen zu können
<bekks> Für 20 Minuten. :)
<ubu_> ring0: hab ne andere katergorie genommen ;)
<ubu_> danke
<mgolisch_> 20 minuten ohne internet sind die hölle
<bekks> Grausam, diese Sucht.
<ubu_> internetausfall?
<ubu_> :)
<mgolisch_> nee ubuntu installation 
<mgolisch_> :)
<ubu_> k
<HAWiese> Moin
<whatever_42> ist jemand im besitzt einer realtek r8169 karte und findet das sie langsam ist?
<Robby_> Hallo! Wollte nur nochmal fragen, welche Version nun besser ist (12 oder 13)
<stevieh> Robby_: für dich, Schatz, 12.04
<Robby_> Danke!
<bekks> whatever_42: Bestimmt. Aber was was willst du wirklich wissen?
<whatever_42> ich schaffe über die karte aktuell bestenfalls 30 mbyte/s anstatt den 222 mbyte/s die möglich wären
<mgolisch_> 220 mbyte/s ?
<whatever_42> raid 5
<bekks> whatever_42: Im Leben nicht.
<whatever_42> das hat dd mir erzählt
<bekks> Das kann selbst theoretisch nicht sein.
<bekks> Du hast falsch gemessen.
<whatever_42> 1073741824 Bytes (1,1 GB) kopiert, 4,84743 s, 222 MB/s
<mgolisch_> oh dachte das waer ne netzwerkkarte
<subz3r0> hi
<whatever_42> das war /dev/zero was ich dann auf den raid geschrieben habe
<bekks> whatever_42: Kurz mal nachdenken: 222MByte/s sind 8*222MBit/s was deutlich mehr sind als eine R8169 Netzwerkkarte schaffen kann, weil du nur 1GBit/s kann.
<subz3r0> hat  jemand nen link parat für was die zeichen .,*,? usw stehen?
<whatever_42> die karte soll auch nicht das bringen
<whatever_42> aber mehr als 30 erwarte ich schon
<subz3r0> also . für genau ein zeichen. * für eins oder beliebieg viele usw
<mgolisch_> welches protokol?
<bekks> subz3r0: . ist ein Satzende, , ein Separator, * ein Sternchen und ? ein Fragezeichen.
<whatever_42> das nur 125 mbyte/s über gigabit gehen weiß ich
<whatever_42> netatalk also apples afp
<subz3r0> hab schon gesucht, wüsste aber nicht wonach ich genau suchen muss
<subz3r0> bekks:  :D
<subz3r0> geht um die bash. also wie die bash dies interpretiert
<mgolisch_> evtl ist einfach dieser nettalkt server kacke?
<subz3r0> hab mich nicht klar genug ausgedrückt... sorry.
<bekks> whatever_42: Womit nun also klar ist, dass du die 222MByte/s nicht übers Netzwerk erreicht haben kannst.
<stevieh> s
<stevieh> subz3r0: dürfte bei man bash stehen
<whatever_42> die 222 mbyte/s waren auch nicht über das Netzwerk. tut mir leid habe ich vergessen zu erwähnen. seit dem ich das mainboard gewechselt habe kommt mir der spaß so langsam vor. 
<mgolisch_> ich wuerd mal ftp oder sowas versuchen, das dürfte ne super niedrigen overhead haben im vergleich zu irgendwelchen netzwerkfilesystemen
<subz3r0> stevieh: ne.
<bekks> whatever_42: WAS kommt dir langsam vor?
<bekks> whatever_42: Und WAS war das exakte dd Kommando?
<mgolisch_> oder einfach mal zwischen den beiden hosts ein durchsatz test mit ipperf
<whatever_42> dd if=/dev/zero of=tempfile bs=1M count=1024 conv=fdatasync,notrunc
<stevieh> für das ganze gibts bonnie und gut ist.
<subz3r0> finde da nur das ? und *
<bekks> whatever_42: Das ist ein schönes, sinnloses Kommando.
<whatever_42> sinnlos weil es eine sinnlos Datei schreibt?
<stevieh> subz3r0: weil der . auch keine funktion hat?
<subz3r0> der . steht für ein zeichen
<bekks> whatever_42: Du hast weder ein Dateisystem mit einer Blocksize von 1M, noch einen Datenträger mit einer Cachsesize von 1M. Ergo ist das mal totaler Mist, weil du mit 1024*1M auch noch WEIT unter deinem RAM bleibt, also vollständig in den I/O Cache hineinläuft.
<stevieh> subz3r0: wenn ich ls *.* mache dann nicht, oder sprichst du von regex?
<subz3r0> bsp: grep .a[^b].a* bla.txt. so muss der erste und der fünfte buchstabe nen a sein. der dritte darf kein b sein
<subz3r0> stevieh: jein
<subz3r0> ist kein reines regex
<subz3r0> sonst wäre es grep -E oder egrep
<stevieh> subz3r0: das mag sein, aber das steht dann sicher in man grep, oder?
<subz3r0> es ist nicht für mich. von daher suche ich nen link wo sowas beschrieben ist. das am besten auf deutsch
<mgolisch_> :)
<mgolisch_> bekks: du hast ihn vergrault
<subz3r0> bzw. wonach man da überhaupt suchen muss um infos darüber zu finden :)
<bekks> subz3r0: google: "perl regexp"
<subz3r0> man pages möchte ich ihn wirklich ungerne antun. abschrecken wollte ich ihn nicht ;)
<stevieh> subz3r0: naja, es gibt eben ne shell, da gibts * ? [ ] und so und dann gibts regex und dann kann da jeder seine Suppe kochen... wie es ihm spass macht.
<bekks> mgolisch_: Ja, ich war wieder ehrlich. So ein Mist aber auch.
<ubu_> :)
<sash_unterwegs> Morjen! Wie heißt nochmal das Programm, mit dem man die ganzen Unity-Konfigurationen machen kann? k1l hatte mir das mal empfohlen, ich habs aber wieder vergessen.
<dadrc> myunity?
<dadrc> oder Unity Tweak Tool
<sash_unterwegs> Letzteres könnte passen
<sash_unterwegs> Ubuntu Tweak = Unity Tweak Tool?
<dadrc> Kann gut sein, dass die das mal umbenannt haben
<sash_unterwegs> Ok. Ich schau mal. danke.
<subz3r0> nach "Quantifizierern" hab ich gesucht :)
<stevieh> na, vor allem will man compiz config für unity haben.
<subz3r0> z.B "? = Der Ausdruck, der voransteht, ist optional, d. h., er kann ein Mal vorkommen, muss aber nicht. Der Ausdruck kommt also entweder null oder ein Mal vor. "
<raven_> hi
<raven_> ich versuche das hier zu kompilen http://sourceforge.net/projects/electricowl/files/latest/download und kriege diese errors: http://pastebin.com/yA1J3VY4 xubuntu 13.04 - ideen?
<kubine> Title: Download electricowl from SourceForge.net (at sourceforge.net)
<LupusE> g'nabend
<foofoobar_> Hi. ich würd gern ein paar ordern und deren dateien umstrukturieren. Kann mir da jemand helfen? Das ist die alte+neue Struktur: http://pastebin.com/06Fa7iDQ
<kubine> Title: Currently structure: photos/ album1/ IMG1/ img1.png img1.raw IM - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<bekks> Und wie können wir Dir dabei helfen? Mausschubsen?
<foofoobar_> bekks, es sind zu viele ordner als man das ganze per hand in einer akzeptablen zeit schaffen könnte
<foofoobar_> Ich hatte gehofft jemand kann mir mit einem schlauchen one-liner helfen
<stevieh> klar, das ist nicht so schwer...
<stevieh> das ist ein 5 zeiler in shell.
<bekks> cd album1; find . -type f -print0 -exec mv {} . \;
<bekks> Das ist ein Einzeiler :)
<_moep_> ach das riecht hier so
<PBeck> bekks: find . (im photos verzeichnis ausführen) und in mv {} sind dann alle gefundenen dateien und der letzte punkt bezieht sich auch auf photos?
<PBeck> (das verzeichnis photos - er wechselt nicht in unterverzeichnisse?)
<PBeck> -s
<bekks> PBeck: Ganz so einfach ist das nicht, weil die das Ding ohne -print0 um die Ohren fliegen wird, wenn du newlines oder whitespaces in den Dateinamen hast.
<bekks> Das Ergebnis von find ist z.B. IMG1/img1.png und daraus wird dann ein mv IMG1/img1.png .
<PBeck> bekks: ah danke
<PBeck> bekks: ah jetzt kapiere ich das, die unterteilung ist ja nochmal in album
<PBeck> um das in photos auszuführen wird es ein bisschen komplizierter
<bekks> PBeck: Alles ein Einzeiler :P
<PBeck> bekks: jo ne längere - wie machst es dann?
<PBeck> bekks: nicht als befehl, sondern für die vorgehensweise
<bekks> PBeck: So wie oben. Das reich doch völlig aus.
<PBeck> bekks: wenn das in photos ausführst, wird doch album ausgelassen?
<bekks> Hast du das "cd album1;" auch gesehen...?
<PBeck> bekks: dann ne forschleife mit den alben?
<PBeck> reinwechseln und wieder rauswechseln mit cd
<bekks> PBeck: Ja.
<PBeck> alles klar, danke
<Christian99> Hi. Habe Ubuntu 12.04 LTS mit Gnome. Das Menü mit den Programmen ist nach einem Update jetzt auf der rechten Seite und nicht mehr oben. Wie kann ich das Menü wieder nach oben verschieben?
<subz3r0> gnome? menü? oben?
<subz3r0> sicher, dass du nicht unity meinst?
<subz3r0> Christian99: du meinst das panel, welches verschoben ist?
<subz3r0> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GNOME_Panel
<kubine> Title: GNOME Panel › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Christian99> Ja GNOME, das mit dem Fussabdruck.
<subz3r0> Christian99: was für nen update?
<Christian99> Die Menüleiste mit den Startsymbolen, Benachrichtigungen, Uhr und Sitzungsanzeige.
<Christian99> Ein Update über Systemwerkzeuge -> Systemverwealtung -> Aktualisierung. Ist schon vor ein paar Wochen passiert.
<bekks> Und das wird erst jetzt zum Problem warum genau? :)
<Christian99> Ich dachte bei irgend einem der nächsten Updates wird es wieder nach oben verschoben, daher habe ich noch gewartet.
<subz3r0> Christian99: ich hab sozusagen "plain" ubuntu 12.04 drauf mit gnome3. Ohne zustätzliche tools kannst du das panel nicht einfach verschieben
<subz3r0> Christian99: an deiner stelle würde ich schauen, was du ggf. noch installiert hat um das aussehen zu verändern
<Christian99> Habe mit "Drag & Drop" versucht (wie bei einem anderen proprietären Betriebssystem üblich ist) und mit rechte Maus taste oder so. Habe bis jetzt keine Einstellung gefunden, wo ich das einstellen kann.
<subz3r0> Christian99: wie gesagt, von sich aus kann gnome 3 das nicht. Keine Ahnung welche zusätzliche software du installiert hast.
<subz3r0> Christian99: Du kannst versuchen Gnome 3 zurückzusetzen... Siehe dazu im Forum den Artikel an.
<PBeck> Christian99: kannst du einen screenshot machen?
<Christian99> Zuletzt habe ich Skype installiert. Vor ein paar Monaten VLC. Sonst nichts nur vor ca. 1 Jahr UNetbootin.
<Christian99> Screenshot kann ich machen. Muss nur überlegen, wo ich das hochladen kann.
<PBeck> http://www.imageshack.us/
<kubine> Title: ImageShack - Online Photo and Video Hosting (at www.imageshack.us)
<subz3r0> -forum +wiki
<subz3r0> :)
<skinhd> nabend
<Christian99> Hier das Bild: http://imageshack.us/f/9/t8mc.png/
<kubine> Title: ImageShack - Online Photo and Video Hosting (at imageshack.us)
<jokrebel> Christian99: Kann das sein, dass das was normal oben ist, jetzt rechts ist?
<skinhd> freenode spamt mich voll mit /who
<skinhd> wie kann ich das abschalten?!
<jokrebel> skinhd: Was hat das mit ubuntu zu tun? Frag doch die freenode-Leute.
<PBeck> Christian99: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GNOME_Panel#Panels-und-Applets-verschieben
<kubine> Title: GNOME Panel › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<skinhd> konnt ja sein das es einer weis?!
<PBeck> Christian99: mittlere maustaste drücken
<PBeck> Christian99: da wo das panel leer ist mittlere taste drücken und nach oben ziehen
<PBeck> skinhd: wenn dann in #ubuntu-de-offtopic 
<jokrebel> Christian99: Drag&drop genannt
<PBeck> skinhd: in #ubuntu-de gehts um supportanfragen
<Christian99> Es hat mit Drag&Drop + Alt (Links) funktioniert wie im o.g. Wiki beschrieben. Vielen, vielen Dank!
<PBeck> Christian99: oh hätte ich gerade mal überlesen - das aktuelle steht ganz hinten :)
<[1]Mani> hi
<subz3r0> Christian99: das ist allerdings Unity und kein Gnome 3(shell)
<Mani1> ich hatte minidlna installiert und hab es jetzt deinstalliert und die datei /etc/minidlna.conf gelöscht
<Mani1> ich dachte, wenn ich es neu installiere, dass die datei dann wieder hinzugefügt wird
<Mani1> wird sie aber nicht, was mache ich denn da falsch?
<subz3r0> Mani1: versuch mal dpkg-reconfigure paketname
<Christian99> Beim Anmelden habe ich "GNOME Classic" ausgewählt, daher dachte ich dass das GNOME ist. Noch einmal vielen Dank!
<PBeck> subz3r0: kein unity
<PBeck> Christian99: ist gnome
<subz3r0> PBeck: das klassik-gedöns?
<radi> huhu
<PBeck> subz3r0: jop siehe zwei panels
<Mani1> subz3r0, die datei fehlt weiterhin
<Mani1> bei der ersten installation wurde sie doch erstellt? wieso ist das jetzt nicht mehr so
<subz3r0> Mani1: wie hast du es deinstalliert? apt-get remove? softwarecenter?
<Mani1> apt-get remove
<Mani1> aber die datei wurde dabei nicht entfernt, daher habe ich sie mit rm gelöscht
<subz3r0> das ist auch richtig so. remove deinstalliert nicht die config files. dazu müsstest du "sudo apt-get purge packetname" nutzen
<Mani1> ok dann probier ich das nochmal
<subz3r0> hatte auch schon mal nen ähnliches problem mit ner anderen soft
<Mani1> und installiere es dann nochmal
<subz3r0> erstell die datei mal per hand mit touch /etc/minidlna.conf
<subz3r0> danach halt mit purge entfernen und wieder installieren
<Mani1> ok
<Mani1> ok so hats geklappt
<Mani1> super, vielen dank
<radi> Weiß einer wie ich eigene Parameter für mein Shellscript erstelle mit vorangegangenen Zeichen wie "./test.sh -s 5"   /Ich kann es nur ohne das "-s" aber es sollte mit sein.
<subz3r0> Mani1: gern
<bekks> radi: getopt
<radi> Bestimmt.
<radi> Hät niemals gedacht das ich solange an diesen Aufgaben sitzen würde -.-*
<bekks> Sind das HAusaufgaben?
<subz3r0> :D
<radi> Sowas in der Art.
<bekks> Warum lösen wir die dann und nicht du?
<radi> Nennt sich bei uns nur Laboraufgaben
<subz3r0> bekks: "-" war kein sonderzeichen das man mittels \ entwerten muss, oder?
<bekks> subz3r0: Muss man nicht, nein.
<PBeck> radi: neue sprache lernen geht halt nicht in 30 min
<subz3r0> radi: nette anlaufstelle ist auch #bash   allerdings wird dir da auch niemand bei den HA helfen ;)
<radi> Ja, ich weiß.
<radi> Blöd...
<Mani1> nach einer anleitung für den mindlna soll ich folgendes tun:
<radi> Hät niemals sagen sollen es wären Aufgaben mit einer Frist.
<Mani1> sudo echo 'fs.inotify.max_user_watches = 100000' >> /etc/sysctl.conf
<Mani1> aber da kommt permission denied
<bekks> radi: Ja, schon blöd wenn man seine Aufgaben selbst machen muss.
<ppq> tee und | statt >>, Mani1 
<bekks> Mani1: Natürlich.
<subz3r0> *g*
<bekks> Mani1: echo "xyz" | sudo tee -a /eine/datei
<radi> Die erste Frage war zum reinen Verständnis weil ich dieses "Script" gar nicht abspielen konnte.
<Mani1> bekks,das versteh ich grad nicht^^
<bekks> Mani1: Deswegen schrieb ich dir ein Beispiel.
<radi> Zu den Aufgaben habe ich so gar nichts gefragt... bis gerade eben.
<subz3r0> Mani1: mit echo willst du das in den '' d er datei /etc/sysctl.conf anfügen. das gleiche machst du mit dem befehl von ppq bzw bekks auch
<subz3r0> also echo 'fs.inotify.max_user_watches = 100000' | sudo tee -a /etc/sysctl.conf
<Mani1> und wieso geht das auf meine art nicht?
<bekks> Mani1: weil dein sudo nur auf das echo wirkt und nicht auf das > 
<Mani1> ah
<Mani1> verstehe ;)
<Mani1> aber mit sudo -i
<bekks> Nö
<Mani1> vorher, würde es gehen, richtig?
<Mani1> als root
<bekks> Wenn du eine Shell mit sudo -i hast, brauchst du kein sudo mehr.
<Mani1> ich meine, wenn ich sudo -i eingebe
<bekks> Wenn du eine Shell mit sudo -i hast, brauchst du kein sudo mehr.
<Mani1> hm
<bekks> dann reicht ein echo xyz > dateiname
<Mani1> ja dann nur das echo, ohne sudo
<Mani1> ja genau
<julian222> hallo, mal ne frage: hab hier dualboot. kann ich die Distrinamen im Auswahlmenü beim Systemstart ändern?
<bekks> Ja.
<bekks> julian222: Was steht denn da aktuell?
<julian222> wo macht man das? 
<apollo13> /etc/grub.d -- aber wennst da blödsinn machst geht nix mehr :)
<bekks> julian222: Was steht denn da aktuell?
<julian222> und kann ich dort evtl auch die reihenfolge ändern? .. Naja da steht an erster Stelle Ubuntu , dann recovery, memtest, und am Ende Windows 7 loader
<bekks> Und das willst du wie ändern?
<julian222> Z.b die ganzen Kürzel und co hinten nach Ubuntu wegmachen, (sodass einfach nur Ubuntu da steht). Beim Eintrag "Windows 7 (loader)" würde mir "Windows 7" reichen. Die Memtesteinträge würd ich am liebsten einfach entfernen
<apollo13> windows steht dort wo es hingehört :þ btw du kommst mit der ende taste mit einem tastendruck dort hin…
<bekks> julian222: Die ganzen "Kürzel und so" haben einen Sinn.
<julian222> Aber du hast doch gesagt ich kann das ändern?
<julian222> Für mich haben sie keinen Zweck
<apollo13> können schon, aber das ändern ist im normalfall mehr aufwand als wert
<apollo13> schau dir einfach die dateien in /etc/grub.d an, die sind relativ gut dokumentiert
<apollo13> und dann halt entsprechend eine neue anlegen die tut was du willst und den rest entfernen
<apollo13> aber sich dann bitte nicht wundern wenn anch einem update alles tot ist
<julian222> Ok, wenn das auswirkungen auf die Stabilität hat, lass ichs
<apollo13> wenn du es richtig machst hat es keine, aber wenns dir wirklich nur um "schönheit" geht würde ich davon abraten
<julian222> hm dann Plan B: wie kann man den grub einfach standardmäßig übergehen und nur auf tastendruck beim start öffnen?
<julian222> sozusagen autostart ubuntu
<apollo13> das ist meines wissens der default wenn du es nicht umgestellt hast
<radi> Fertig! :p
<julian222> ich hab vorhin windows 7 installiert und dann direkt Ubuntu daneben. alles neu. hab nichts umgestellt
<apollo13> hmm
<apollo13> schau mal im wiki, dort steht bei grub sicher was dazu
<apollo13> die TIMEOUT variablen sind da relevant iirc
<radi> Müsste doch eigentlich in der Grub Konfigurationsdatei zufinden sein
<julian222> Hab n bissle angst vor der Datei
<julian222> man liest immer die soll man in ruhe lassen
<radi> Wenn du sie in Ruhe lässt kannst du sie nicht ändern. ;-)
<apollo13> nö, das ist in /etc/default/grub, die kannst halbwegs ohne probleme ändern
<julian222> ich probiers mal, danke
<apollo13> siehe info -f grub -n 'Simple configuration' für docs
<apollo13> oder so
<radi> Ich glaube es ist die Datei grub.cfg
<radi> Upsi der ist ja weg...
<ubuntu321> hallo, kann ich im nautilus den namen von geräten ändern?
<ubuntu321> Screenshot: http://abload.de/img/bildschirmfotovom2013bqurb.png
<bekks> Und was willst du nun konkret ändern?
<PBeck> ubuntu321: tune2fs mit dem Parameter -L
<PBeck> bekks: bei Geräte System reserviert und 146 gb dateisystem
<ubuntu321> Genau, dort soll ein Gerätename stehen, den ich vergeben will
<ring0> !laufwerksverwaltung > ubuntu321 
<kubine> ubuntu321: Informationen zu Laufwerksverwaltung finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Laufwerksverwaltung
<ubuntu321> konkret ists ne windows-parttion. startet die noch wenn ich sie hier umbenenn mit der Laufwerksverwaltung?
<ring0> kannst das auch grafisch klicken, je nach dem wie du es gerne hättest
<ring0> du kannst die partition auch komplett ausblenden lassen
<ubuntu321> Wo macht man das denn? die "System reserviert" kann weg. Die andere sollte Windows heißen
<ring0> keine ahnung, ob das umbennen windows stört. nie probiert
<ring0> welche ubuntu version nutzt du denn?
<ubuntu321> 12.04
<ubuntu321> gnome-shell
<ubuntu321> grafisch über nautilus find ich keine verbergen oder umbenennen funktion
<ubuntu321> im palimpsest find ich auch nichts
<ring0> du musst in /etc/udev/rules.d/ eine datei erzeugen, z.b. mit dem namen 99-hide-partitions.rules mit dem inhalt: KERNEL=="sda2", ENV{UDISKS_PRESENTATION_HIDE}="1"
<ring0> sda2 musst du mit der entsprechenden partition austauschen
<ring0> könntest z.b. mit blkid herausfinden, welchen gerätenamen deine windows partition hat
<ubuntu321> und dann wird sda2 ausgeblendet?
<ring0> ja, am besten danach kurz neustarten
<ubuntu321> KERNEL=="sda2", ENV{UDISKS_PRESENTATION_HIDE}="1"     <- das alles in eine zeile?
<ring0> ja, wenn sda2 stimmt
<ubuntu321> moment, neustart
<ubuntu222> Danke:) hat geklappt! und wo kann ich nun die verbleibende umbenennen? (Wenns windows nicht rafft mach ichs rückgängig)
<ring0> sehr gut! :)
<ring0> eigentlich sollte die laufwerksverwaltung das anbieten. wenn nicht über das terminal wie PBeck empfohlen hat
<ubuntu222> laufwerksverwaltung sagt "Error changing fslabel: helper exited with exit code 1"
<ring0> ok, also damit nicht. vielleicht ist das terminal auskunftsfreudiger
<ring0> weißt du, wie der gerätename ist?
<ubuntu222> das wäre sda2
<ring0> hast du die nicht gerade ausgeblendet?
<ubuntu222> ne das war sda1
<bekks> 12Ja.
<bekks> Du sagtest vorhin, 1013 000425 < ubuntu321> KERNEL=="sda2", ENV{UDISKS_PRESENTATION_HIDE}="1" <- das alles in eine zeile?
<ring0> ok
<ubuntu222> ja das hab ich angepasst
<ring0> dann probier mal tune2fs -L NEUERNAME /dev/sda2
<bekks> Was ist das für ein FS?
<ring0> stimmt, könnte interessant sein bekks 
<ubuntu222> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/416422/
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> Was ist das für ein FS?
<ubuntu222> NTFS
<bekks> Dann kannst du da mit tune2fs nichts machen.
<bekks> Boote Windows, benenne das Ding so wie du willst, und boote dann wieder Ubuntu.
<ubuntu222> das ist auch ne Idee
<ubuntu222> Hab Windows aber schon 3 Jahre nicht mehr benutzt. war heut premiere. ob ich das find
<ubuntu222> mal schaun
<ubuntu222> danke:)
<bekks> Wenn du es drei Jahre nicht benutzt hast - wozu dann ein Dualboot?
<ubuntu222> habs heut eingerichtet. brauchs fürs studium
<bekks> Dann reicht eine VM doch völlig.
<ubuntu222> wir arbeiten da mit PRO Engineer (CAD). Das würd in ner VM denk ich nicht in vernünftigem Tempo laufen
<bekks> Denkst du? Oder hast du das ausprobiert?
<ubuntu222> Denk ich nur. Aber die CAD Programme fressen den Prozessor
<bekks> Ich würde das ja eher mal ausprobieren.
<fail2ban-hacker> hey, vielleicht ist ja noch jemand wach... ich habe ein übelstes problem mit logwatch: logwatch habe ich so konfiguriert, dass ich eine e-mail reports zugeschickt bekomme
<fail2ban-hacker> hier mal meine configs: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/416427/
<kubine> Title: Logwatch-Ärger - Mailfllood › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> fail2ban-hacker: Welches Ubuntu benutzt du?
<fail2ban-hacker> 10.04 lucid
<fail2ban-hacker> das problem ist: ich bekomme alle 2 minuten eine mail - dabei habe ich die cron so konfiguriert - dass eigentlich nur alle 3 stunden eine kommen soll...
<fail2ban-hacker> ist vielleicht eher ein cron problem 
<bekks> Wieviele Mails hast du denn noch in der Queue liegen?
<ring0> ubuntu222, früher konnte man proengineer auch direkt unter linux installarieren. das würde ich mal prüfen
<fail2ban-hacker> queue - das sagt mir gerade gar nix, sorry... habe sendmail laufen, soviel weiß ich
<bekks> fail2ban-hacker: Deine Mailqueue. Du betreibst einen MTA, und kennst nichtmal die Mailqueue?
<ubuntu222> ring0, hab den prof gefragt. der sagte da brauch ich win7. Google sagt auch dass es das nicht mehr gibt. leider
<fail2ban-hacker> achsoo, das meinst du! :D
<fail2ban-hacker> MSP Queue status...
<fail2ban-hacker> /var/spool/mqueue-client is empty
<fail2ban-hacker>                 Total requests: 0
<bekks> !pastebin > fail2ban-hacker 
<kubine> fail2ban-hacker: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<fail2ban-hacker> die queue is leer... also das ist nicht das problem
<fail2ban-hacker> ;)
<ring0> ok, ich würde definitiv mal die performance in einer vm mit virtualbox z.b. testen. auf heutigen cpus ist das meist schneller als man denkt
<bekks> Wie sieht dein crontab-Eintrag aus?
<fail2ban-hacker> ist im paste- nichte gesehen???
<fail2ban-hacker> @bekks
<ubuntu222> immerhin zahlen die die die Win-lizenz. halb so schlimm
<fail2ban-hacker> nochmal: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/416427/
<kubine> Title: Logwatch-Ärger - Mailfllood › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<ring0> ubuntu222, joa, mich würde die windows partition stark stören. aber jeder wie es ihm dünkt ;) 
<bekks> fail2ban-hacker: Dein Croneintrag schickt komische Mails :)
<fail2ban-hacker> vorweg: ich bin nicht allwissend - ja, aber blöd bin ich auch nicht! danke ;)
<bekks> fail2ban-hacker: Wenn du das Ding alle drei Stunden schicken willst, dann solltest du was gegen die * bei den Minuten tun, z.B.
<ubuntu222> ich find das so irgendwie sauberer als in ner vm
<bekks> ubuntu222: So ist das richtig schön dreckig :)
<fail2ban-hacker> oh - scheisse - da muss eine 0 rein, ja???
<fail2ban-hacker> peinlich :D
<ubuntu222> also ich geh mal rüber zu windows, das hat von mir kein internet bekommen
<ubuntu222> danke für die hilfe!
<xubuntu368> HuHu
<fail2ban-hacker> danke ;)
<ring0> ubuntu222, naja, die verschenkst halt viel speicherplatz und dann für nur ein programm, was jetzt ja auch nicht so leistungshungrig ist. ist ja nun kein autocad z.b. ;)
<fail2ban-hacker> manchmal übersieht man so kleinigkeiten... nobody is perfect ;)
<fail2ban-hacker> mal eine frage an die runde hier - wer von euch beteiligt sich an blocklist.de? ich finde das eine sehr vernünftige sache! mein server meldet selbst nach blocklist
<bekks> !ot > fail2ban-hacker 
<kubine> fail2ban-hacker: Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<fail2ban-hacker> ok... danke
<fail2ban-hacker> (bin nicht sooo oft im irc.. ;) )
#ubuntu-de 2013-10-13
<bullgard4> Guten Morgen!
<eer> Kann mir jemand sagen wie man unter Ubuntu 13.04 die Autostart services konfiguriert?
<eer> Also z.B. den Webserver oder mysql nicht nach dem Boot starten lässt?
<indyj> moin
<bullgard4> eer: ich könnte Dir nur bei Xubuntu 12.04.3 helfen. --  Frag hier heute abend noch einmal. Dann ist mehr Aktivität.
<eer> bullgard4, thx
<koegs> eer: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dienste#GUIs-zum-Bearbeiten-von-Diensten
<kubine> Title: Dienste › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<IchGuckLive> Schönen sonntag .Ich möchte heute mal meine  ubuntu partition sichern ext4  ich hab gelesen  das partimage keine ext3 sichert wie soll ich da vorgehen 
<IchGuckLive> von livecd starten ist klar da nur Read only partitionen gesichert werden können 
<bekks> Satzzeichen wären toll für den Anfang.
<bekks> Was ist denn die Ausgabe von "lsb_release -a" und "sudo blkid -g; sudo blkid" in einem Pastebin?
<IchGuckLive> ich bin auf 10.04  und möchte die sda5 ext4 auf eine 2te platte sichern 
<IchGuckLive> 2te polatte ist sdc2  ext4
<bekks> Dann beantworte docch erstmal meine Fragen.
<IchGuckLive> bekks: http://pastebin.com/9nwhiZjp
<kubine> Title: No LSB modules are available. Distributor ID: Ubuntu Description: Ubuntu 10.04 - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<bekks> Du brauchst swap nicht zu sichern.
<IchGuckLive> nein nur die sda5 als backup komprimiert auf die sdb2
<bekks> Dann benutz clonezilla, dd etc. und komprimier das Imagefile einfach.
<IchGuckLive> wenn ich all die posts im Forum lese ärger ich mich das ich ,das hier empfohlene ext4 genommen habe ,mit ext3 wäre ich hier mit dem problem nicht aufgelaufen .Hinterher ist man immer schlauer
<ppq> ?
<jokrebel> IchGuckLive: Was genau hast Du denn da gelesen?
<IchGuckLive> ich versuchs mal mit der qt4-fsarchiver live cd,Danke das scheint der nachfolger von partimage zu sein 
<IchGuckLive> jokrebel:  Danke der nachfrage.ist aber nicht von nöten ,mein system ist viel zu alt um hier relevant zu sein .Trotz der ca 150 Rechner die ich betreue .allesamt linuxcnc Maschinen 
<jokrebel> IchGuckLive: Deshalb würd mich trotzdem interessieren, was Du da gelsen hast. Mir ist da noch nicht über den Weg gelaufen, dass man mit ext4 bei Sicherungen Probleme haben könnte die bei ext3 nicht sind.
<jokrebel> Und da das hier ein Support-Kanal ist, den auch andere mitlesen wollte ich das _so_ nicht stehen lassen. 
<IchGuckLive> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/partimage
<kubine> Title: partimage › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> IchGuckLive: Außerdem solltest Du als Admin von so nem großen "Park" wissen, dass 10.04 nicht mehr aktuell ist und deshalb Sicherheitslücken nicht auszuschließen sind.
<bekks> IchGuckLive: Ich würde dd nehmen und das komprimieren, statt mit graphischen Tools rumzufummeln.
<IchGuckLive> ich brauch aber den rt-kernel und der läuft nur sicher auf 10.04
<bekks> jokrebel: 10.04 ist als Server bis 2015 supported.
<jokrebel> IchGuckLive: Es gibt nicht nur Partimage zum sichern. Außerdem ist Partimage immer noch ein 0.x-Version, was erwartest Du?
<IchGuckLive> danke bekks  dd tar und rsync scheine mir sinnvoll 
<bekks> IchGuckLive: Warum _brauchst_ du auf 150 Rechnern den rt-Kernel?
<jokrebel> IchGuckLive: Dein schreiben laß sich erstmal so, als sei ext4 schuld…
<bekks> IchGuckLive: dd ist für dein Vorhaben sinnvoll. 
<bekks> Wobei ich dann sogar nicht dd, sondern mbuffer verwenden würde.
<IchGuckLive> jokrebel:  ich sicher zum ersten mal  da ich ja sonst nur neuinstalliere 
<IchGuckLive> Ich danke für die hilfe und bin dann weg 
<bekks> Das gibt keinen.
<eer> Zu Übungszwecken hatte ich über apt-get install mailutils den mailserver installiert, weil ich einem Totorial gefolgt bin. Nun lässt sich das Paket aber nicht mehr deinstallieren. Es kommt folgender Fehler. Hat jemand eine Idee? http://pastebin.com/0sySZ1bK
<kubine> Title: [Bash] me@looper:/etc/init$ sudo apt-get purge mailutils Reading package lists... Done - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<ring0> Package 'mailutils' is not installed, so not removed
<ring0> das paket ist nicht installiert
<sdx23> und die postfix Config ist kaputt.
<jokrebel>  : eer: . Gib bitte folgenden 4 Befehle nacheinander in eine Konsole (jeweils gefolgt von ein paar ENTER): "lsb_release -a"; "uname -a"; "sudo apt-get update" und "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade". Kopiere dann alles (auch die eingetippten Befehlen und leeren Zeilen dazwischen).  Über einen NoPaste-Service wie zB.: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ lädst Du das alles dann hoch und gibst uns den Link dorthin in den Kanal hier.  Danke.
<kubine> Title: Neuer Eintrag › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<eer> jokrebel, http://pastebin.com/C0bMwhS8
<kubine> Title: [Bash] me@looper:/etc/init$ lsb_release -a No LSB modules are available. Distributor - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<jokrebel> eer: Sieht aus als wär Deine Paketverwaltung deshalb jetzt kaputt. Versuch mal "apt-get purge postfix" und NoPaste es wieder.
<eer> jokrebel, hatte ich schon probiert. 
<jokrebel> eer: Da gib halt _nur_ den NoPaste davon rüber…
<eer> jokrebel, sorry du hast recht. Ich hatte purge mailutils probiert, welches nicht geklappt hatt. purge postfix hat es behoben. Vielen Dank.
<jokrebel> eer: Jetzt läuft update/dist-upgrade durch wie es soll?
<eer> jokrebel, ja :)
<jokrebel> eer: Super, freut mich und gern geschehn.
<SpeeFak> ist medibuntu repo offline ?
<SpeeFak> https://launchpad.net/medibuntu/+announcement/11951
<kubine> Title: The Medibuntu project comes to an end : Medibuntu (at launchpad.net)
<SpeeFak> ohhh gibs denn nun erstz für ?
<SpeeFak> bzw in welches repo sind die pakete gewandert ?
<bekks> Lies doch mal die Links in deinem eigenen Post. :)
<SpeeFak> bekks, jo die libdevdcss // das ist ein paket ich meinte aber ob das gesammte repo jetzt nach cannonical partner z.b. gewandert ist oder ob man ich dinge wie skype nun direkt als deb installienr muss
<apollo13> SpeeFak: lies doch mal die links in deinem link :)
<apollo13> das beantwortet doch genau deine frage *kopfkratz*
<bekks> Ja, aber lesen ist doof, gerade Sonntags.
<SpeeFak> ne eigentlich nicht
<SpeeFak> les das grad zum 3ten mal und seh nur de die libdvcss ins vlc repo gewandert is, mehr infos find ich nicht : ergo alles andere wie skype und co wird nun per deb installiert
<apollo13> falsch
<apollo13> skype ist btw schon ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwig in der partner repos drin
<SpeeFak> Due to lack of time and interest, I will stop maintaining the Medibuntu repository.
<SpeeFak> The repository will stay on line as is for a while, but will not receive updates.
<SpeeFak> Please get in touch with me (https://launchpad.net/~gpocentek) if you want to take over maintainance and/or hosting of the frontend for http://www.medibuntu.org and http://packages.medibuntu.org.
<kubine> Title: Gauvain Pocentek in Launchpad (at launchpad.net)
<SpeeFak> soll heiste repo noch aktiv aber apt- findet repo nicht also nicht mehr online
<apollo13> gut weg
<SpeeFak> sag ich doch nicht mehr aktiv
<SpeeFak> ?!
<SpeeFak> ;)
<rref> Hallo, ich versuche aus ubuntu die IP 192.168.178.30/24(Host A) anzupingen; habe selber die Adresse 192.168.178.8/24 (Host B). Vom meinem raspberry(192.168.178.100/24) (Host C) erhalten ich die korrekte Antwort das der "Host A" an ist von Ubuntu jedoch "nicht erreichbar" (mit nmap leider das gleiche Ergebniss). Hat jemand einen Tipp?
<sdx23> Ich tippe darauf, dass das kein Problem des Ubuntu-Rechners ist. Aber die Informationen sind sehr spärlich.
<rref> sdx23: noch ein par Infos : Alle Hosts sind über einen Router(192.168.178.1/24) verbunden. Host A und Host B sind mit WLAN und Host C über LAN mit dem Router verbunden.
<apollo13> dann mach mal nen tcpdump auf icmp am host a und schau ob was ankommt
<apollo13> geht es wenn du host b via lan anhängst?
<rref> apollo13: Danke, hatte auf dem Router nochmal nachgeschaut und eine Einstellung "WLAN-Geräte miteinander kommunizieren" gefunden :-)
<NTQ> Hallo. Ich nutze Ubuntu 13.04 mit nachinstalliertem Cinnamon und möchte für mein Optimus-Verbund mit einer Nvidia K2000M das Paket 'nvidia-319' installieren. Das ist allerdings trotz "restricted"-Quellen nicht vorhanden. Wo krieg ich das her?
<NTQ> Ich habe jetzt als Quelle noch x-swat gefunden (https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates). Wäre das das korrekte Vorgehen?
<kubine> Title: X Updates : “Ubuntu-X” team (at launchpad.net)
<NTQ> Das Problem ist vor allem, dass der nouvau-Treiber nicht ordentlich funktioniert. Suspend to RAM geht nicht und auf dem externen Monitor zieht der Mauscursor eine Spur hinter sich her. Auch Firefox aktualisiert sein Fenster nur, wenn man es in der Größe ändert.
<NTQ> Chrome hingehen hat damit keine Probleme.
<jokrebel> NTQ: Suspend ist generell in meinen Augen "geht" oder "geht halt nicht gescheit". Und die Grafikgeschichten … ist Cinnamon denn inzwischen ein offizeller Ubuntu_Desktop? …_hast_ Du überhaupt Ubuntu, oder doch eher Mint?
<NTQ> Ich hab wirklich Ubuntu 13.04, ob Cinnamon offiziell ist oder nicht, weiß ich nicht. Jedenfalls konnte ich es direkt aus den Standardquellen installieren.
<jokrebel> NTQ: Hast Du versucht, ob Deine Probleme mit dem Standard-Ubuntu-Desktop auch auftreten?
<NTQ> Noch nicht. Ich hab eben erst Optimus im BIOS aktiviert. Vorher hab ich nur die Intel-Karte benutzt. Aber ich kann auch mal Gnome3 ausprobieren.
<k1l_> für 13.04 gibts nur nvidia-313 als paket. 
<Guest50221> hallo
<k1l_> also mit support von ubuntu. den rest musst du dann mit entspr fremdquellen benutzen
<NTQ> k1l_: Das hab ich auch gesehen. Das Paket bringt mir nur nichts, wenn meine Karte so neu ist.
<NTQ> Das heißt ich probiere mal x-swat aus.
<Guest50221> ich hab nen kleiner problem, und zwar habe ich ne festplatte in einem externen gehäuse, bei der die daten ausgelesen werden sollen, jedoch kommt da immer buffer error, gibts da eine möglichkeit die auszulesen?
<Guest50221> wenn ja, bitte gerade hilfe, wie ich das am besten anstellen kann
<NTQ> k1l_: jokrebel: Ich habe halt das hier gefunden: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Baustelle/Nvidia_319.12/Optimus . Aber da stand nichts von extra Quellen und angeblich sollte der Artikel schon fertig sein, ist er aber wohl nicht.
<kubine> Title: Optimus › Nvidia 319.12 › Baustelle › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<NTQ> Aber ich beende jetzt mal kurz die Cinnamon-Sitzung und probiere es mit Gnome 3
<NTQ> Bin gleich wieder da
<k1l_> er hat schon gesehen, dass das noch in der baustelle steht?
<k1l_> <k1l_> er hat schon gesehen, dass das noch in der baustelle steht?
<NTQ> k1l_: Ja, hab ich gesehen.
<Guest50221> buffer io error on device sdc , logical block 0
<k1l_> sagmal , NTQ hast du auch nur anstatzweise mal gelesen was da in dem artikel oben steht?
<NTQ> Mit Gnome 3 ist es noch schlimmer. Erst ist der externe Bildschirm nur schwarz, aber man kann offensichtlich mit der Maus hin. Nach einmal Aus- und wieder Einschalten geht's dann doch.
<k1l_> NTQ: "Dieser Artikel wird momentan von zzippy erstellt. Als Fertigstellungsdatum wurde der 26.11.2013 angegeben." großer roter kasten: "Funktioniert in Ubuntu 12.04 nur ab Version 12.04.3 ."
<NTQ> k1l_: Ja, ab Version 12.04.3. Aber ich hab doch 13.04. Ist also doch ein Jahr neuer.
<NTQ> Und das Fertigstellungsdatum ist auch schon überschritten.
<NTQ> Nee, moment. Das wurde ja geändert??
<k1l_> NTQ: falsch. 12.04.3 ist das 3."servicepaket" von 12.04.
<NTQ> Vor einer woche stand da noch September.
<k1l_> NTQ: solange das in der baustelle ist ist das noch nicht fertig. egal welches datum da oben steht. deshalb heisst die sektion ja auch baustelle.
<NTQ> k1l_: Abgesehen von dem Artikel ist der standardmäßige nouvau-Treiber jedenfalls nicht zu gebrauchen.
<NTQ> Und eigentlich wollte ich nur wissen, woher ich das nvidia-319-Paket bekomme, aber das scheint es ja über x-swat zu geben.
<k1l_> NTQ: nouvau unterstützt auch kein optimus, iirc. das geht nur mit dem bumblebee geraffel
<k1l_> NTQ: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hybrid-Grafikkarten/Bumblebee
<kubine> Title: Bumblebee › Hybrid-Grafikkarten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<NTQ> k1l_: Nagut, muss ja kein optimus sein, aber es wäre halt schön, wenn externe Bildschirme ohne Fehler zu benutzen wären.
<NTQ> Ja, Bumblebee ist auch nicht das Wahre. Das hab ich schon hinter mir. Ich werde jetzt mal nvidia-319 testen.
<k1l_> NTQ: bumblebee ist die einzige möglichkeit hybrid nvidia karten zu nutzen unter linux. der treiber kann das nicht von sich aus. dann musst du im bios auf nur die nvidia karte stellen.
<kirsten> haallo, ich habe seit einiger Zeit das Problem, dass nach dem Hochfahren keine Netzwerkverbindung zu stande kommt,erst nach dem 2. oder 3. mal hochfahren klappt es . kennt das jemand?
<kirsten> ja, die Kabel stecken alle ;-)
<NTQ> k1l_: Der 319er soll das ja anscheinend können.
<dreamon_> kirsten, Meinst du, das DHCP keine IP beziehen kann?
<kirsten> ja genau
<dreamon_> static geht?
<kirsten> wie bitte?
<dreamon_> kirsten, Eine feste Ip zuweisen, gehts damit?
<kirsten> ups, keine Ahnung wie das geht :-(
<kirsten> vor allem: es ging jetzt 3 Jahre völlig problemlos, ich habe nichts verändert
<dreamon_> Dafür gibt es den Netzwerk-manager. Da kannst du einen feste IP vergeben. Das problem hatte ich bisher bei Linux noch nicht. Eigentlich nur bei Windows. Da hat er ewig keine IP beziehen können.
<sdx23> kirsten: Router ausstöpseln, ne Minute stromlos lassen, wieder einstöpseln.
<dreamon_> Wenn man sie Manuell vergibt, dann klappt eigentlich immer.
<dreamon_> sdx23, Stimmt, das hat auch manchmal geholfen.
<kirsten> ok, dann werde ich das mal probieren...
<kirsten> danke
<dreamon_> Kopiere gerade mit gddrescue eine Festplatte (1TB) . Er kopierte die ersten 500GB liefen mit 100MB/s .. jetzt nur noch 2000kb/s bis 4000kb/s .. Woran könnte sowas liegen? Es werden aber keine defekten Sektoren angezeigt.
<bekks> Falsche Vorgehen, falsche dd Parameter, I/O-Cache. In dieser Reihenfolge.
<dreamon_> bekks, Also ist das Verhalten normal, umso weiter gegen Ende wirds Langsamer.. ? Oh.. gerade in dem MOment macht er jetzt wieder zwischen 80 und 100MBs.. 
<dreamon_> Aber ich habe in der Tat nur ddrescue /dev/sda /dev/sdb --force -> gemacht
<Rochvellon> dreamon_> sind es sehr viele kleine dateien bei der langsamen geschwindigkeit=
<dreamon_> Rochvellon, Ich kopiere ja nicht die Dateien. Sonder vielmehr die ganze HDD Blockweise
<ring0> dreamon_, hast du keine logfile definiert?
<dreamon_> ring0, Nein.
<bekks> dreamon_: Ich habe niemals gesagt dass das Verhalten normal sei.
<ring0> dreamon_, sollte man definitiv tun
<dreamon_> ring0, gddrescue zeigt ja fortschritt und defekte Sektoren an.. was würde das Log noch mehr anzeigen?
<ring0> es geht nicht ums anzeigen, sondern um die funktionalität
<dreamon_> ring0, Eventuell legt er ein standard log an?
<ring0> nein, deswegen ist es extra im wiki erwähnt
<dreamon_> ring0, wiki -> Anlegen eines Logfiles. Dies hat den Vorteil, dass man die Sicherung jederzeit mit Strg + C abbrechen und später an dieser Stelle fortführen kann.
<ring0> auch das
<ring0> Mit dem Logfile können Daten sehr effizient wieder hergestellt werden.
<ring0> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/gddrescue#Logfile
<kubine> Title: gddrescue › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dreamon_> Mich wundert ja der Geschwindigkeitsunterschied. Ich frag mich ob es da zu lesenproblemen kommt, oder was der grund sein könnte.
<ring0> normalerweise wird alles kopiert, was problemlos lesbar ist im ersten durchlauf
<ring0> anschließend werden alle vorher nicht lesbaren sektoren mit absinkender geschwindigkeit gelesen
<dreamon_> Gerade ist er auf 131kbs runtergegangen. Was soll man von so einer HDD halten?
<dreamon_> ring0, Verstehe.
<ring0> macht also völlig sinn, dass es teilweise langsam wird
<dreamon_> ring0, Aber das heißt doch im Umkehrschluß, das die HDD nicht sauber schnell liest. Sprich es zu Problemen kommt. Oder eventuell bald mit einem Versagen zu rechnen ist?
<bekks> dreamon_: Die angezeigten Datenraten sind für die Füsse. Dinge wie I/O Cache spielen da massiv mit rein.
<dreamon_> bekks, Ja aber solle es dann nicht gleichmäßg langsam/schnell sein?
<bekks> Nö.
<dreamon_> 100MBs zu 100kbs ist Faktor 1000 .. Oder nicht?
<bekks> Megabyte/s, kilobit/s - das sind 8*1024.
<dreamon_> Ok, auch recht.. Will damit sagen, das es sich um eine riesen Verlangsamung handelt.
<bekks> Da bräuchte man jetzt das Log.
<dreamon_> Das sollte mir der Spaß wert sein.. ich werde das mit dem Log in Zukunft machen. Und mich nochmal melden. Bin gespannt, was da drin steht. Danke und schönen Abend zusammen.
<LupusE> hi
<Guest17724> tschuess
<viper2k> hi
<NTQ> k1l_: Hi, bin wieder da. ;) Also nvidia-319 kann nur meinen externen Bildschirm ansteuern. Auf dem internen ist einfach das Hintergrundbild vom Login-Fenster zu sehen und sonst nichts. Vermutlich ein anderer Xserver. Der proprietäre Nvidia-Treiber 331 wird gar nicht erst geladen und ich hab 640x480 Pixel. ^^
<bekks> Schau halt nach ob das ein anderer X-Server ist.
<viper2k> ich habe gerade unter ubuntu server 12.04 einen samba4 pdc aufgesetzt, nun habe ich das problem das wenn ich diesen ansprechen möchte unter windows das ich dort ein dns eintrag machen muss in den ip einstellungen der Netzwerkkarte. Das läuft soweit, jedoch habe ich dann kein Zugriff mehr auf das internet. Wie kann ich dies ändern das ich zugriff auf das internet habe und ich samba4 pdc ansprechen kann?
<NTQ> bekks: Ja, ist es wahrscheinlich. Das ist dann das Problem an diesem thinkpad-Modell. Das interne Display ist an der Intel-CPU angeschlossen, die drei externen Bildschirme sind mit der nvidia verdrahtet. Beides zusammen geht so entweder nur mit bumblebee oder nouveau. Wobei man mit nouveau eben einfach nicht arbeiten kann...
<bekks> Wenn du weisst, dass du da zwei X Server auf zwei verschiedenen Karten hast - dann ist deine Problembeschreibung völlig falsch gewesen.
<NTQ> bekks: Ich weiß es ja nicht genau. Ich kenne mich mit der Materia dafür zu wenig aus. Aber wenn der Hauptbildschirm ein Standbild anzeigt und der externe Bildschirm den Desktop, gehe ich einfach mal davon aus, dass da zwei XServer laufen, die verschiedene Grafikkarten bedienen. Oder?
<bekks> Oder.
<bekks> Schau nach, ob zwei X Server laufen.
<NTQ> Wie macht man das? xset -q?
<bekks> ps -ef ...
<NTQ> Ja, dann sehe ich jede Menge Prozesse. Wie soll der jetzt heißen? xserver oder einfach nur X? gibt es hier beides nicht
<NTQ> ah, okay. X gibt's doch. hab's übersehen
<NTQ> bekks: Angenommen ich installiere jetzt wieder nvidia-319 und habe auf dem externen Monitor den Desktop und auf dem internen ein Standbild. Was kann ich jetzt tun, wenn zwei XServer laufen?
<bekks> Einen beenden.
<NTQ> Ja, schön. Ich nehme aber nicht an, dass sich dann automatisch der Desktop über beide Bildschirme erstreckt. Und dann will ich das ja auch nicht nach jedem Hochfahren tun.
<bekks> Einen beenden, den anderen neustarten und nvidia-settings benutzen.
<NTQ> Hm... Dann geh ich das mal austesten
<NTQ> Bis später vermutlich ;)
<subz3r0> eher allgemein, aber passt wohl doch besser hier rein als in den OT :>
<subz3r0> grub zählt die HDD ja anders. also fängt bei 0 an zu zählen
<subz3r0> gilt das auch bei den partitionen oder nur für z.B sda, sdb usw..?
<bekks> Das gilt immer in Grub.
<NTQ> bekks: So. Jetzt läuft nvidia-319 wieder. Auf dem internen Monitor hab ich jetzt eine Konsole und auf dem externen den Desktop. nvidia-settings zeigt mir keine weiteren Bildschirme an. aber ich google jetzt erst nochmal weiter
<subz3r0> bsp. Grub (3,2) Wäre dann /dev/sdc1 oder /dev/sdc2?
<subz3r0> bekks: also wenn es immer gilt. dann wäre (3,2) dann /dev/sdc1
<subz3r0> ach quark
<subz3r0> wäre /dev/sdd1
<subz3r0> richtig? :)
<NTQ> bekks: Ich habe jetzt wieder das beschriebene Problem mit den zwei unabhängigen Monitoren. Aber es läuft nur ein X-Prozess.
<k1l_> NTQ: nutzt du bumblebee?
<NTQ> k1l_: Nein. Aktuell hab ich einfach nur nvidia-319 installiert.
<NTQ> k1l_: Falls es interessiert: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/28394458/20131013_215751.jpg
<k1l_> http://steamcommunity.com/app/221410/discussions/5/828935672659513811/?l=german
<kubine> Title: Nvidia 319 drivers with Optimus support finally here! :: Steam for Linux NVidia Graphics Cards (at steamcommunity.com)
<k1l_> NTQ: schieb mal ein fenster auf den laptop monitor
<NTQ> k1l_: Naja, das geht nicht. ;)
<NTQ> k1l_: Die sind beide unabhängig voneinander
<NTQ> k1l_: In dem von dir verlinkten Artikel und dem Bericht auf h-online.com zufolge, scheint der Treiber sein Potential erst herausholen zu können, wenn man Kernel 3.9. oder später nutzt. Aktuell nutze ich 3.8., also den aktuellen kernel von Ubuntu 13.04. Was wird denn der Kernel in 13.10. sein?
<NTQ> Aber ich lese mich jetzt erstmal hier ein: http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86_64/319.12/README/optimus.html
<kubine> Title: Chapter 18. Using the NVIDIA Driver with Optimus Laptops (at us.download.nvidia.com)
<k1l_> NTQ: 3.11 ist in 13.10
<k1l_> NTQ: du solltest dich in das thema wirklich mehr einarbeiten und nicht jede "meinung" als fakt annehmen. das problem zeigte sich ja schon anfangs mit der baustellen wiki seite
<NTQ> Natürlich. Aber Herumprobieren ist immer das erste, was ich mache. Da lernt man auch dazu. ;)
<viper2k> ich habe gerade unter ubuntu server 12.04 einen samba4 pdc aufgesetzt, nun habe ich das problem das wenn ich diesen ansprechen möchte unter windows das ich dort ein dns eintrag machen muss in den ip einstellungen der Netzwerkkarte. Das läuft soweit, jedoch habe ich dann kein Zugriff mehr auf das internet. Wie kann ich dies ändern das ich zugriff auf das internet habe und ich samba4 pdc ansprechen kann?
<k1l_> naja. für sich wild rumfummeln ist ja ok. aber dann sollen leute hier das wieder hinbiegen weil du nicht einlesen willst :)
<NTQ> k1l_: ja, verstehe. Ich hab jetzt aber noch eine Frage. xrandr --version zeigt mir zwei Versionen an. Die program version ist 1.3.5. und Server reports RandR version ist 1.4. Welche ist jetzt die richtige versionsnummer von randr?
<k1l_> NTQ: guck im paket nach. sowas passiert durch fremdquellen
<viper2k> keiner eine Idee?
<NTQ> k1l_: bin gleich wieder da ;)
<porentief> hab probleme mit darstellung von schrift unter ubuntu gnome. in unregelmäßigen zeitabständen sind buchstaben "verkrizzelt". 
<porentief> begrüßung hab ich vergessen
<porentief> hi und schönen abend, ist meine erste frage in nem support irc, vielen dank schonmal für eventuelle hilfe
<stevieh> porentief: egal in welchem programm?
<porentief> stevieh: ja
<stevieh> porentief: mags du mal nen Screenshot machen?
<porentief> stevieh: screenshots davon sind nicht möglich, fehler verschwindet
<stevieh> porentief: d.h. das ist ne Art flackern?
<porentief> stevieh: der fehler, ich nenn ihn mal artefakt, betrifft einen einzelnen buchtsbaen, manchmal zwei.. wenn ich markiere oder screenshot mache ist es weg.
<porentief> stevieh: das artefakt ist scrollbar ^^
<stevieh> und nur bei einem speziellen Font?
<porentief> stevieh: bisher auf jeden fall bei canterella und monospace, also nicht speziell
<stevieh> porentief: ich kenn mich mit ubuntu gnome nicht so aus, hab unity. Kannst du da auch hinting und subpixel rendering einstellen (bei unity? mit ubuntu tweak)
<porentief> stevieh: ja kann ich
<stevieh> und, nützt nix? Dann würde ich am ehesten noch auf Grafikkarten Thema schliessen.
<porentief> stevieh: hab es noch nicht ausprobiert, werde mal hinting und so auschalten
<porentief> stevieh: tritt auch ohne hinting und antialiasing auf, sieht allerdings etwas anders aus
<stevieh> was für ne Grafikkarte? Was für ein ubuntu?
<porentief> stevieh: Grafikkarte: Intel Graphics Media Accelerator 4500MHD, ubuntu 13.10
<stevieh> ist das schon raus?
<porentief> stevieh: 4tage noch dann endet beta
<stevieh> tja... und mit ner 13.04 und ner 12.04 hattest du das problem auch?
<porentief> stevieh: hab nen screenshot mitm handy gemacht: http://postimg.org/image/92rdvt7zx/   -das "l" in welche ist fehlerhaft 
<kubine> Title: View image: screenshot (at postimg.org)
<stevieh> und die antwort auf meine Frage vorher?
<porentief> stevieh: hatte bisher nur knoppix 7.0 und windows vista, ohne diese probleme
<porentief> stevieh: hab den laptop neu
<stevieh> porentief: ich würde mal 12.04 und 13.04 probiern und nicht was, was frischer ist als alles sonst
<porentief> stevieh:  ja ich werd das mal über ne längere zeit mit einem von beidem oder beidem versuchen
<darklordblah> stevieh: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=674929 dieser bugreport hoert sich aehnlich an.. oder nicht?
<kubine> Title: #674929 - xserver-xorg: Severe artifacts in fonts when using gnome-terminal and web browsers - Debian Bug report logs (at bugs.debian.org)
<darklordblah> und sieht auch iwie aehnlich auch?
<darklordblah> aus mein ich
<porentief> dann kann ich das problem eventuell etwas mehr eingrenzen, um dann nochmal nachzufragen
<stevieh> ich find, das sieht ganz anders aus... 
<stevieh> aber ich geh jetzt auch zu bette...
<porentief> ich auch, danke für den hilfsversuch
#ubuntu-de 2014-10-06
<k0tze> hmmm kann mir jemand sagen was man tun muss wenn man einen ordner nicht mehr öffnen kann "fehler beim holen der information für datei ..... Eingabe-/Ausgabefehler...?
<k1l> die festplatte auf fehler überprüfen ob sie hinüber ist
<k0tze> http://www11.pic-upload.de/06.10.14/or6ylbz81nj8.png screenshot der fehlermeldung ls zeigt im betroffenen ordner leider auch nix mehr an
<k0tze> also andere ordner der platte klappen noch daher dürfte sie eigtl nicht hinüber sein!?
<leszek> k0tze: dateisystemfehler evtl. mal fsck drüber laufen lassen von nem live medium heraus
<k1l> es kann genau der bereich auf der hardware kaputt sien, wo der ordner war
<k0tze> hmmm na gut, schau ich mal ob ich mit nem anderen system draufkomme danke erstmal
<k0tze> k1l: also mit diesem anderen komischen betriebssystem(win) konnt ich sofort drauf zugreifen die datei löschen und jetzt klappts auch wieder in ubuntu..  vlt ne idee wo es sonst dran gelagen haben könnte?
<k1l> also war das ntfs?
<k0tze> jap
<k0tze> könnte öfters probleme geben?
<k1l> win hat sicher einen fsck gemacht
<k0tze> okay also wars wohl en fehler in der MFT.. danke dir!
<PWR-RX> kann mir einer erklären warum es von ubuntu 14.04 keiner alternate edit. erschienen ist?
<k1l> die alternate cd iso gibts nicht mehr. nimm die minimal/server install
<RonNrolA> hi are you from germany?
<stevieh> das ist nämlich mehr oder minder das gleiche.
<k1l> RonNrolA: a lot in here are. but if its not ubuntu support related please switch to #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<stevieh> RonNrolA: yes, but this is ubuntu support related and in German
<RonNrolA> can you suggest a german speaking chat room please?
<tiax> #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<tiax> für smalltalk. Fragen zu Ubuntu kann man hier drin stellen
<PWR-RX> ok thx
<murican> Hallo. nach einem upgrade wo unter anderem grub pakete erneuert wurden . schlägt das grub-setup fehl.   [paste:420193:grub]
<murican> Ausgabe in der Paste datei. kennt jemand das problem?
<tuor-work> hi, weis jemand einen artikel auf english der dem hier entspricht? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/System_verschl%C3%BCsseln
<kubine> Title: System verschlüsseln › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dadrc> murican, gib mal bitte einen kompletten Link zu dem Pastebin, gibt ein paar mehr davon im Internet ;)
<testdr> murican: kannste den link posten
<murican> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/420193/
<kubine> Title: grub › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<testdr> murican: wie da geschrieben - Du kannst händisch die Installation von grub mit Blocklisten erzwingen - dann kann es aber passieren, dass irgendwann der Rechner nicht mehr bootet und Du dann doch nachbessern musst.
<murican> also ich weiß ja nich ob es standard ist aber hier läuft ein LVM.....ubuntu 12.04....kommt daher die meldung?
<dadrc> tuor-work, guck mal auf help.ubuntu.com, da gibt es ein paar Seiten zu verschlüsselten Systemen
<tuor-work> dadrc, ok thx.
<dadrc> Das mit den Blocklisten ist nur eine Warnung, das ist erstmal egal. Problem ist der Fehler darunter, würd ich sagen.
<murican> ich kenne nur die "normale" syntax  grub-install /dev/sdx   diese devices gibt es hier unter lvm ja nicht so in der form
<testdr> murican: das alte grub brauchte weniger Speicherplatz - bei grub2 muss oft die alte Partitionstabelle angepasst werden und das bedeutet am Ende, dass die erste Partition nicht so weit am Anfang liegen darf (bei msdos Partitionstabelle)
<murican> oO
<testdr> murican: Du kannst auch noch die Partitionstabelle pasten - von Deiner Festplatte, z.B. die Ausgabe bei sda von     sudo   parted  /dev/sda   print   quit
<rentier_> Seit dem Update auf 14.04 werden runtergeladene Dateien aus der Forefox Bibliothek nicht mehr im Thunar angezeigt
<rentier_> Wenn man im Kontextmenü "Ziel-Ordner öffnen" macht, kommt ein ganz anderer Dateimanager
<rentier_> Wieso macht es das, was ist das für einer und wie geht das wieder weg?
<testdr> rentier_:  schau mal nach, wenn der unbekannte Dateimanager läuft in der Prozessliste was das ist.
<rentier_> testdr, scheint nautilus zu sein
<murican> testdr: hm..das ganze ist eine virtuelle machine .... ich weiß jetzt nicht wo man da ansetzt  sda oder sdb gibt es halt nicht
<testdr> murican: und wie wird die gebootet?
<murican> naja läuft im grunde 24h mittels kvm
<testdr> murican: Du hast das nicht installiert?
<murican> richtig
<schnuppi> openmediavault klingt ganz interessant
<testdr> murican: sorry - da kann ich ja höchstens raten was das sein soll. Wieso kannst Du das nicht im laufenden System sehen?
<murican> testdr:  ich paste mal bissl was sec..
<murican> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/420198/
<kubine> Title: grub2 › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<schnuppi> baut da jemand nen server auf?
<murican> wäre schön wenn man das alles selbst aufbaut ...
<schnuppi> darf ich fragen was du mit dem server vorhast!?
<murican> da laufen paar comm sachen drauf...ich hab mir den als erstes vorgenommen um mal zu updaten/graden und stehe jetzt vor der frage worein mit dem grub..
<schnuppi> achso
<schnuppi> ich hab selbst mal versucht mit ein server zu arbeiten, aber das war mir alles zu komplex
<schnuppi> für reinen datenaustausch und freigaben nutz ich bald ein selbst gebautes nas
<testdr> murican: so wie das aussieht ist Dein Datenträger vda, d.h. /dev/vda 
<testdr> murican: die device-map für grub sollte das eigentlich auch zeigen - oder wird das da nicht erkannt, dann muss in seltenen Fällen von Hand editiert werden.
<murican> testdr, ja hab mal versucht mit force  in vda zu installieren aber da bricht er mit der core fehlermeldung ab..
<testdr> murican: da die grub-Installation aber einmal lief - sollte die device-map da sein
<testdr> murican:  wie sieht denn die grub device-map aus?
<murican> testdr, ich schau gerade ...also eine /boot/grub/device.map hab ich hier nicht...heißt die hier evtl anders
<murican> testdr, hilft dir evtl die grub.cfg weiter?
<testdr> murican: wohl kaum - ich habe keine Ahnung mit VM in der Konfiguration - meine VMs laufen unter Linux und da habe ich dann ein /dev/sda  und  das  grub-mkdevicemap legt auch prompt eine device.map an mit dem hd0 Eintrag zu der qemu-harddisk
<murican> hdo = vda ; hd1 = vdb
<testdr> murican: lieferte das der grub-mkdevicemap Lauf?
<murican> ja
<testdr> murican: dann sieht es nach /dev/vda aus - nur ich kann Dir da nichts empfehlen. Ich weiß, dass es vm-Installationen mit speziellen Treibern gibt und wenn das so eine ist? Das kannst Du aber nur wissen, wenn Du die Installation selbst gemacht hast und das fehlt scheinbar.
<murican> testdr, jetzt gehts...hab irgendwas falsch gemacht..
<paradonym> hi
<paradonym> Nur kurz da - wenns ankommt läuft IRC richtig
<LetoThe2nd> !test > paradonym 
<kubine> paradonym: Oh nein, ein Test! Und ich hab nicht gelernt.
<stevieh> so, feierabend
<Satorisanja> Webcam sweex: Treiber installiert. Problem Kein Bild bei der chapter Funktion Videoaufnahme. Woran könnte das liegen?
<Satorisanja> Passieren tut das bei ubuntu 12.04 und skype für videoeinstellung. anschluss videocam usb1
<testdr> Satorisanja: und die webcam ging einmal - in ubuntu-12.04?
<Satorisanja> ja auch ohne Bild.
<Satorisanja> auf so einem Windows Rechner klappte das Problemlos.
<jokrebel> Satorisanja: Vielleicht nur seehr Dunkel? Leucht mal mit ner Taschenlampe direkt rein.
<testdr> Satorisanja: Du hast also noch nie diese webcam unter Ubuntu-12.04 benutzt - das ist Deine Aussage?
<Satorisanja> Ich hatte diese Webcam doch unter ubuntu 12.04 benutzt da hatte sie jedoch kein Bild.
<Satorisanja> und jetzt leuchte ich mal mit der Taschenlampe rein.
<testdr> Satorisanja: das ist jetzt ein Witz oder? Du hattest bisher kein Bild unter ubu-12.04 und meinst jetzt das taucht auf mit skype?
<Satorisanja> Bild bleibt dunkel.
<Satorisanja> Nein ich hatte gedacht es gibt einen speziellen Treiber dafür.
<jokrebel> Satorisanja: ist das ein USB-Gerät? Dann zeig uns bitte mal ein "lsusb" in nem nopaste
<Satorisanja> ja augenblick.
<jokrebel> !pasten > Satorisanja 
<kubine> Satorisanja: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<testdr> Satorisanja: und benutzte mal ein "einfaches" Webcam-Programm, wie z.B. cheese
<jokrebel> und camorama
<jokrebel> Satorisanja: kommt da noch was?
<Satorisanja> jokrebel, ja da kommt noch was.
<Satorisanja> ich pack dir die Terminal ausgabe in den pastebin.
<paradonym>  ;D
<Satorisanja> so in welche? moment hab ich gleich.
<Satorisanja> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8508478/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Satorisanja> So da ist mein lsusb wegen der cam
<Satorisanja> Q-Tec Webcam liegt auf Device 007
<Satorisanja> cheese oder camora? ok ich Probiers mal
<jokrebel> camorama
<Satorisanja> jokrebel, ok ich check das mal. Haste das Pastebin lesen können?
<jokrebel> ja danke
<Satorisanja> und gibt es da eine möglichkeit die cam direkt anzusteuern? 
<Satorisanja> camora bekomme ich über Paketmanager ?
<jokrebel> Satorisanja: Du hast das Problem bisher nur mit Skype verifiziert?
<jokrebel> Satorisanja: Ja - und es heißt immer noch camorama
<testdr> Satorisanja: kontrolliere mal die Liste nach Deiner Webcam (die ist da drauf - nach der lsusb ID): https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeWebCams
<kubine> Title: SkypeWebCams - Ubuntu Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu.com)
<testdr> Satorisanja: Treiberprobleme und Einstellung der Helligkeit
<Satorisanja> testdr, danke ich suche gerade Camora in den Paketquellen.
<jokrebel> Satorisanja: willst Du trollen?
<Satorisanja> jokrebel, nein ich will nicht trollen. ich danke Dir für Deinen Hinweis.
<X1> hey, hat wer von euch ahnung von metasploit?
<jokrebel> X1: Was verstehst Du unter Ahnung? Schilder Dein Problem und man kann schaun was anderen dazu einfällt. Metafragen sind nicht zielführend. Und was würde Dir ein "nein" oder "ja" (wenn jemand so von sich und seinem Wissen darüber Überzeugt wäre) bringen?
<X1> jokrebel: in der wiki steht, metasploit ausführen, bei mir funktioniert die ausführung als user jedoch nicht, als root schon, jetzt würd mich interessieren ob das ein sicherheitsproblem wäre?
<X1> jokrebel: bzw. sagt er mir bei der ausführung msfconsole als user, ich sollte als root einloggen
<X1> oder soll ich einfach chmod?
<X1> als user gibt es dann noch solche fehlermeldungen: 06-Oct-2014 ENGINE_by_id failed (crypto failure)
<X1> und DSO_load:could not load the shared library:dso.lib.c:244:
<X1> dig: dst_lib_init: crypto failure
<jokrebel> X1: Bereits ein einmaliges (ggf. falsches) ausführen mit Administrator-Rechten kann die Configurationen davon nachhaltig verbiegen.
<jokrebel> X1: Ich kenne das nicht, aber im Wiki http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Metasploit steht jetzt da nicht, man müsse es mit sudo starten...
<kubine> Title: Metasploit › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<X1> jokrebel: meinte auch nicht, dass das dort steht, allerdings hab ichs als root ausgeführt
<X1> hmmm
<X1> was kann/soll ich denn jetzt tun? sieht so aus, als würde er die datenbank nur als root rauslesen, und nicht als user
<jokrebel> was wie gesagt unter Umständen sehr schlecht mindestens für das Programm (manchmal sogar weiterreichend) sein kann.
<X1> jokrebel: macht ein neu installieren sinn?
<X1> bzw. wie kann ich das überprüfen, was da jetzt passiert ist
<jokrebel> X1: vielleicht wenn Du es mit purge entfernst, die passenden configs und Verzeichnisse (vorsichtshalber erstmal nur) umbennenst und hoffst, dass das alles war. Dann nochmal zurück auf LOS
<X1> jokrebel: uff, dann muss ich erstmal schauen, was das alles angelegt hat, weil das ja ein installationsprog quasi automatisch gemacht hat
<X1> aber mit root ausgeführt, wäre das ein sicherheitsrisiko?
<jokrebel> X1: Du bist nicht nach dem vorhin verlinkten Wiki vorgegangen?
<jokrebel> X1: Mit root oder mit sudo?
<X1> jokrebel: mit sudo
<X1> doch, die wiki ist aber alles andere als ausführlich
<X1> da steht das alles nicht so genau drinnen
<X1> wenn ich sudo mach, bin ich ja root, oder nicht?
<jokrebel> X1: Weil keiner seine Erfahrungen eingebracht hat. Wie man sieht wurde das bisher nur mit "Ubuntu 10.04 Lucid Lynx" und dann eingepflegt.
<jokrebel> X1: Nein, da führst Du das nachfolgende mit Admin-Rechten aus. Kleiner aber wichtiger Unterschied.
<X1> X1: mh ja
<schnuppi> Hallo Leute
<schnuppi> ich bin beim überlegen ob ich ein NAS oder ein Server bauen soll/te
<schnuppi> vielleicht könnt ihr mir da etwas weiterhelfen!?
<jokrebel> schnuppi: Richt stark nach nem Thema für nebenan in #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<jokrebel> +e
<X1> jokrebel: hab mal recherchiert, hätte wohl als user ausführen sollen, kann ich nicht einfach die permissions mittels chmod ändern?
<jokrebel> X1: Wenn Du genau wüsstest, welche Dateien und Verzeichnis welche Besitzer und Gruppen haben müssten, vielleicht.
<jokrebel> X1: Dadurch ist aber dann immer noch nicht sichergestellt, dass nicht vielleicht in irgendeiner Datei was eingetagen wurde und dort nun "root" anstatt "X1" steht
<X1> fuuck
<X1> kennt sich da irgendwer aus?!?!
<jokrebel> X1: Zum Trost. Ja - viele haben diese Erfahrung mit Schmerzen schon hinter sich.
<X1> jokrebel: danke lol, warum schreibt man das nicht gleich explizit in die wiki rein dann?
<X1> und wenns einige sind, wie haben dies dann lösen können, hab auch kein problem mich einzulesen, wenn ich wüsste wo anfangen
<jokrebel> X1: Fürchte die meisten versuchten meinen bereits beschriebenen Weg oder installierten gleich das ganze System neu. ;-) Aber vielleicht weis ja einer der vielen anderen hier _die_Lösung.
<jokrebel> X1: Und spätestens da http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sudo sollte das auch irgendwo erwähnt sein.
<kubine> Title: sudo › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<X1> jokrebel: ok, danke soweit, werd mal in der englischen abteilung fragen
<jokrebel> X1: Viel Erfolg. Sag bescheid, wenn Du doch eine einfacher Lösung gefunden hast und fühl Dich eingeladen das Wiki zu erweitern
<X1> jokrebel: klar, thx
#ubuntu-de 2014-10-07
<tuor-work> hi, ich suche nach deutscher Dokumentation, welche detailierter ist als http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ip?
<kubine> Title: ip › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<tuor-work> und auch detailierter als die manpages dazu. bzw mehr erklaehren
<jokrebel> von was mehr erklären?
<jokrebel> weil ansich ist das ein sehr weitschichtiges Thema
<tuor-work> jokrebel,  ja klar. Ich versuche eben zu verstehen wie die netzwerkebenen ethernet und ip funktionieren speziel bei linux und wie der Kernel das handhabt. Ich weis das geht nicht in 5 min. Ich habe auch Zeit. tcp/udp lass ich bewusst erst mal weg, da ich nicht alles zu gleich vertiefen kann.
<tuor-work> eigendlich im grossen und ganzen die "Media layers" des OSI_model
<LetoThe2nd> tuor-work: da bist aber beim ip-tool völlig auf der falschen fährte
<LetoThe2nd> tuor-work: das ist ja nur ein user-frontend das dem kernel irgendwas sagt
<jokrebel> tuor-work: sollte da nicht Wikipedia der besser Ansatz sein? Da hat das erstmal noch nichts mit Linux (oder gar Ubuntu im speziellen) zu tun.
<tuor-work> stimmt auch wieder.
<tuor-work> Ich suche eben nach etwas was, ein wenig einfacher zu lesen ist. Wikipedia verlinkt stehts zu anderen Seiten und ich verliehre mich gerne und braeuchte einen roten Faden dem ich folgen koennte. Eine Doku welche eben zum verstehen und lernen gedacht ist, nicht zum nachschlagen...
<LetoThe2nd> tuor-work: zu den allgemeinen hintergründen gibts mehr als genug literatur (z.b. computernetzwerke von a. tanenbaum, auch auf deutsch erhältlich)
<LetoThe2nd> tuor-work: für die konkrete implementierung in linux schauts auf deutsch mau aus, aber dann solltest du ohnehin erstmal sehr gut c lernen
<tuor-work> LetoThe2nd, ok. Die implementierung waere dann ein zweiter Schritt. Ich sollte mich ja nicht gleich uebernehmen. Also das Buch von A. Tanenbaum, gibt's das auch online?
<LetoThe2nd> tuor-work: keine ahnung, ob amazon das auch als ebook verkauft. ist aber auch mittlerweile ziemlich deutlich ausserhalb des channelthemas.
<tuor-work> LetoThe2nd, ja stimmt. sry.
<tuor-work> LetoThe2nd, jokrebel, danke.
<testdr> tuor-work: Du hast also bereits den Teil Netzwerkkonfiguration vom Debian-Reference durch? Oder noch nie angesehen?
<dAnjou> hoi, kann ich irgendwie rausfinden, durch wen oder was eine umgebungsvariable gesetzt wurde?
<dAnjou> aus irgendwelchen gründen ist mein JAVA_HOME gesetzt
<jokrebel> wie siehst Du das? Und was steht drin?
<dAnjou> ganz normal halt mit echo $JAVA_HOME
<dAnjou> und es zeigt auf /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-oracle
<dAnjou> obwohl ich im alternativensystem es auf oracle java 7 gesetzt hab
<dAnjou> das hat ja nich viel mit einander zu tun
<dAnjou> nur "überschreibt" halt die env var das alternativensystem
<LetoThe2nd> dAnjou: ~/.profile oder ~/.bashrc and friends mal anschauen
<dAnjou> ich nutz die zsh und in der .zshrc is nix drin
<geser> oder die globalen Varianten
<jokrebel> dAnjou: Warum setzt Du sie nicht mit export so wie Du sie brauchst?
<dAnjou> geser: darauf bin ich grad gestoßen, mach ich grad
<dAnjou> jokrebel: weil das doof is
<dAnjou> wozu gibt's denn das alternativensystem?
<dAnjou> geser: in /etc/environment und /etc/profile is auch nix
<geser> ist das Oracle Java per Paket installiert?
<dAnjou> ja
<dAnjou> ich glaub ich hab den übeltäter gefunden (dank an meinen kollegen)
<dAnjou> oracle-java6-set-default erstellt /etc/profile.d/jdk.csh
<dAnjou> danke trotzdem für den beistand :P
<dAnjou> übrigens herausgefunden mit einem `grep -r JAVA_HOME /etc/profile*`
<dAnjou> wusste nich, dass es auch  /etc/profile.d/ 
<subz3r0> moin
<subz3r0> wie kann ich nen älteren kernel über ssh wählen und damit dann neu booten?
<LetoThe2nd> subz3r0: im prinzip kannst die /boot/grub/grub.cfg (oder so ähnlich) manuell ändern. aber die wird bei diversen updates überschrieben. und natürlich, wenn der versuch daneben geht kommst wahrscheinlich gar nicht mehr auf das system
<subz3r0> ganz großes kino :(
<LetoThe2nd> ja mei, kerneländerungen ohne hardwarezugriff oder gutes rescuesystem macht man halt einfach nicht.
<jokrebel> subz3r0: Könntest ja den aktuellen deinstallieren dann sollte mit dem vorhergehenden gebootet werden. Astabsäg-Gefährlich ist das aber genauso
<geser> subz3r0: schaue dir mal "grub-reboot" an. Ich habe es aber bisher noch nicht selbst genutzt.
<jokrebel> Satorisanja: ich muss, damit das Webcam-Bild heller wird und auch was zu erkennen wird vorher immer per Terminal das Programm qv4l2 starten und dort dann ein paar Einstellungen verändern. 
<Satorisanja> qv412 passt zu jeder Webcam?
<jokrebel> Satorisanja: das ist ein grafische Frontend für V4L2 (Video for Linux 2)
<Satorisanja> Ah so also kann ich damit auch meine cam einstellen? 
<jokrebel> bei meiner Cam wirkt da "Power Line Frequency" (welches auf disabled steht) auf 50 Hz zu stellen Wunder.
<Satorisanja> lsusb sagt ja das die Cam erkannt wurde.
<jokrebel> sofern sie von V4L2 unterstützt wird, ja
<jokrebel> Satorisanja: Das heißt aber ja noch lange nicht, dass der richtige Treiber und die richtigen Einstellungen verwendet werden.
<Satorisanja> das stimmt auch wieder, also werde ich jetzt mal sehen, dass ich die Cam konfiguriert bekomme.
<jokrebel> Satorisanja: Einfach qv4l2 installieren. Camorama starten. Per Terminal qv4l2 starten und dort dann ein bisschen mit den Einstellung spielen während die Kamera erstmal auf was möglichst helles gerichtet ist.
<jokrebel> Satorisanja: Wie gesagt: bei mir war "auf 50 Hertz stellen" der absoluten Bringer.
<jokrebel> ist aber wohl auch nur ein Workaround. Das könnte man dann bestimmt auch elegant und dauerhaft irgendwo in ne Datei eintragen (hab mich da aber nicht weiter damit beschäftigt, da mir das erstmal so reicht)
<jokrebel> Fürs erste Ausprobieren langt es aber allemal und ist sehr simpel.
<Satorisanja> Ich habe das Problem gelöst! Es war das Gerät an der Linse mußte man drehen...
<jokrebel> Satorisanja: Das sollte aber eher nur für die Scharfe, nicht für die Helligkeit helfen können
<jokrebel> -a+ä
<flattyre1> Wie werde ich Mitglied bzw. was muss ich tun? [paste:420208:Mitglied]
<jokrebel> flattyre1: Bitte die komplette URL. So können wir nur raten was Du willst.
<Satorisanja> Na ja Bild entsteht wenn licht direkt in dioe Camera fällt. Ich schätze die Cam hat ne dreckige Linse, wa?
<flattyre1> sorry, habe noch wenig Übung mit dem Service: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/420208/
<kubine> Title: Mitglied › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> flattyre1: Wer oder was schmeißt diese Meldung denn aus?
<flattyre1> Virtualbox, habe eine Virtuelle Maschine auf einen anderen Rechner übertragen. Am alten Rechner war ein serielles Gerät angeschlossen.
<jokrebel> und in Virtualbox schmeißt ein Ubuntu jetzt diese Meldung aus?
<flattyre1> Virtualbox gibt die Meldung aus
<jokrebel> war der ursprungs-Host exakt er selbe wie der "neue"
<jokrebel> ?
<ring0> flattyre1, ich würde vermuten, deinem user fehlt die gruppe dialout
<ring0> flattyre1, wie du deinem user weitere gruppen hinzufügst (grafisch oder im terminal), steht hier: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Benutzer_und_Gruppen#Werkzeuge-zur-Verwaltung-von-Benutzern-und-Gruppen
<kubine> Title: Benutzer und Gruppen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<flattyre1> Es war eine ältere Ubuntu-Version. Damals musste ich auch deswegen etwas einstellen, ist bloß schon so lange her.
<flattyre1> Bei der Installation von Virtualbox wird die Gruppe "vboxusers" angelegt.
<ring0> flattyre1, ja, das ist schön
<jokrebel> flattyre1: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/VirtualBox/Installation#Nacharbeit-Benutzer-der-Gruppe-hinzufuegen
<kubine> Title: Installation › VirtualBox › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ring0> flattyre1, dein user muss in der gruppe "vboxusers" und deiner fehlermeldung nach auch in "dialout" sein. 
<flattyre1> Jetzt gehts! Den ersten Teil hatte ich schon gehabt, aber dass die Gruppe für /dev/ttyS0 "dialout" heisst wusste ich nicht. Danke an die Community!
<ring0> flattyre1, gerne. schön, dass es läuft. ich habe das mit "dialout" auch im wiki nachgelesen. ein paar zeilen über den werkzeugen ;)
<jokrebel> was wieder mal beweist, dass es durchaus sinn mancht solche Artikel zu lesen und nicht nur copy&paste von den vermeintlich nötigen Zeilen.
<jokrebel> -n
<flattyre1> read the fine manual......:)
<Skorpz> Hey, ins BIOS komm ich mit einer USB Tastatur garnicht wenn USB Leagzy ausgeschaltet ist oder?
<Skorpz> Wenn das zurück setzt, durch Baterie herausnehmen, nichts bringt, was hab ich dann noch für Alternativen?
<dadrc> PS2-Adapter raussuchen ^^"
<Skorpz> Hab ich schon versucht:) Aber scheine ihn nicht mehr zu besitzen.
<BlackMage> den PS2-Adapter?
<Skorpz> Ja
<jokrebel> Skorpz: Von älteren Nachbar die Uralt-Tastatur ausleihn?
<jokrebel> Aber was hat das mit Ubuntu zu tun?
<Skorpz> Ich kann auch im GRUB Loader nichts auswählen:)
<Skorpz> Naja ich werds mal weiter Probieren danke sehr
<KozT> Hi - ist NAT bei IPv6 auch möglich?
<MasterOfDisaster> KozT: ... warum?
<KozT> MasterOfDisaster: Warum nicht? ;-)
<jokrebel> weils unnötig ist?
<testdr> natürlich ist es möglich, nur kaum einer wird es machen
<KozT> Naja, die Topologie kann nicht ermittelt werden
 * jokrebel ist gespannt ob da noch ne echte Ubuntu-Support-Frage draus wird.
<testdr> KozT: was ist denn Deine "Topologie"?
<MasterOfDisaster> KozT: stichwort zum Google-Fragen ist NAT66 oder NATv6. Ich würd mir aber die Sinnfrage schon stellen im konkreten Anwendungsfall.
<MasterOfDisaster> KozT: zum Isolieren irgendwelcher Kisten hinterm Router solltest halt wirklich Paketfilter spielen mit IPv6 und nicht Verstecken mit NAT.
<KozT> MasterOfDisaster: Wie geht das denn ohne NAT, dass es nur eine öffentliche Adresse nach außen gibt?
<testdr> KozT: genauso wie bei IPV4 - die Adressen werden umgeschrieben - aber, weißt Du denn wie es bereits bei IPV4 funktioniert?
<MasterOfDisaster> KozT: das ist grad der Punkt. Der Adressraum ist gross genug, dass du "öffentliche" Adressen haben kannst bis zum Erbrechen. NAT ist und war nur eine Krücke für private Adressräume AFAIK.
 * jokrebel hebt dann doch mal das Offtopic-Schild
<jokrebel> sonst wird das ein Fass ohne Boden hier
<MasterOfDisaster> jokrebel: Nimms runter, ich bin schon still :-)
<KozT> testdr: Aber das ist doch letztlich NAT?
<MasterOfDisaster> KozT: -> #ubuntu-offtopic
<KozT> Alles klar. ;-)
<MasterOfDisaster> oder war's mit -de?
<jokrebel> der Deutsche schon
<Fuchs> gibt beide, aber nehmt doch den Deutschen :p 
<Fuchs> *Deutschsprachigen
<jokrebel> Und es steht für alle lesbar ständig im Topic ;-)
<MasterOfDisaster> jokrebel: Asche auf mein Haupt.
<rentier_> Huhu! Wie ziehe ich über jabber einen Videochat auf?
<_moep_> das kannst du so pauschal nicht sagen. der Server muss es unterstützen und beide Clients auch
<_moep_> oder meinst du mit aufziehen==einrichten/installieren
<rentier_> _moep_, ich brauche einen Skype ersatz, weil Skype mit dem neuesten Client zu viel Bandbreite frisst
<rentier_> ich hab jetzt mal Pidgin über Google Talk versucht
<rentier_> aber da geht bislang nur Texten, kein Video?
<bekks> Und was hat dein Chatpartner probiert?
<bekks> Unterstützt Google Talk Videochats, und unterstützt das Pidgin auf deinem System auch?
<rentier_> Der hat ein Google Hangout auf seim Mac gestartet
<rentier_> ich seh da auch seine Kontaktinfos
<sash_> Dann nutz auch Hangouts über den Browser.
<jokrebel> rentier_: Und warum versucht Du das dann nicht auch mit Hangout? Ihr müsst schon das selbe nehmen besser um nen schnellen Erfolg zu erzielen
<sash_> Alles andere wird von Google nicht unterstützt, keine Drittclients.
<rentier_> jokrebel, ich dachte, ich kann Hangout mit Pidgin nutzen
<bekks> "Unterstützt Google Talk Videochats, und unterstützt das Pidgin auf deinem System auch?" - "Ja. Nein." :)
<jokrebel> [x] möglicherweise (oder auch nicht)
<sash_> "Google Talk" gibts ja so eigentlich auch nicht mehr.
<dadrc> Google Talg?
<sash_> rentier_: Lies http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/videochat-ueber-jabber-was-ist-dazu-noetig/. Ein Bekannter von mir empfiehlt das auch dort verlinkte jitsi
<kubine> Title: Videochat über Jabber - Was ist dazu nötig? › Programme › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<sash_> Das ich btw sauhässlich finde, aber es scheint zu funktionieren.
<rentier_> ehm geht dieses hangout etwa nur in Chrome?
<sash_> Nein.
<sash_> Aber richtig vernünftig funktionieren tut alles google-eske nur noch in Chrome oder auf Android.
<Hiege> guten abend
<dadrc> hu
<gandaro> Bei 64-bit Prozessor und 2 GB RAM: 64-bit oder 32-bit OS?
<gandaro> hatte jemand geantwortet? hatte ping timeout auf dem bouncer
<bekks> Wenn die HW es unterstützt gibt es keinen Grund kein 64Bit zu verwenden.
<gandaro> vielen Dank, bekks
<gandaro> es gibt ja leute, die behaupten erst ab x GB RAM
<gandaro> wäre das empfehlenswert
<bekks> Diese Leute haben keine Ahnung.
<bekks> Es lohnt sich nicht Resourcen zu verschenken :)
<gandaro> ok, wenn du meinst
<subz3r0> re
<subz3r0> geser: danke
#ubuntu-de 2014-10-08
<ubuntini> Guten morgen :) Ist fsck in Verbindung mit einem Hardware-RAID gefahrlos anwendbar? Möchte gerne die Festplatte bzw. das Dateisystem auf Konsistenz prüfen, weiß aber nicht ob das wegen dem Hardware-RAID (RAID 1) gefahrlos geht..
<ubuntini> Oder auch in Verbindung mit badblocks. Kann hierzu im Wiki nämlich nichts für RAID-spezifische Dateisysteme / Festplatten finden :/ 
<LetoThe2nd> fsck ist auf raid genau das geliche wie auf nicht-raid, das arbeitet ja auf datenebene
<LetoThe2nd> bei badblocks weiss ichs nicht, sorry
<ubuntini> LetoThe2nd: Okay, danke! Dann weiß ich schonmal, dass ich fsck wie im Wiki beschrieben ausführen kann. Am unsichersten bin ich mir nämlich auch bei Badblocks.. 
<LetoThe2nd> bei allem was sich auf die hardware selbst bezieht würd ich mich wohl an die infos des controller-herstellers halten
<LetoThe2nd> da sieht linux ja eben die eigentlichen disks gar nicht mehr
<ubuntini> der Witz an der Sache ist, dass der RAID-Controller keine Prüfung selbst anbietet^^ 
<LetoThe2nd> tja.
<LetoThe2nd> ich mag die dinger nicht, deswegen kann ich da nix beitragen
<ubuntini> der sagt nur "Array: OKAY" :D Naja, hat beides Vor- und Nachteile - aber gehört hier jetzt wohl nicht hin. 
<LetoThe2nd> völlig richtig :) ne wie gesagt, vielleicht gibts da ja irgendein hersteller-tool mit dem man dem ding dann zusätzliche infos entlocken kann.
<ubuntini> danke auf jedenfall! 
<LetoThe2nd> have fun
<Hiege> huhu
<snow2k9> Hey, ich hab'n Problem bei der Installation von Ubuntu 14.04 auf dem Sony Vayo Pro13 eines Freundes, der möchte grub nicht starten
<snow2k9> bzw. Installation ist geglückt, danach will er Grub nicht starten
<dadrc> Gibt's 'ne Fehlermeldung?
<snow2k9> Ne, der startet einfach windows, wollt eigentlich dual boot machen
<koegs> snow2k9: wohin hast du denn grub installiert?
<jokrebel> snow2k9: Welches Windows? UEFI?
<snow2k9> Windows 8 Pro, grub auf die sda und uefi ist im bios aktiviert, wenn ichs ausschalte findet er kein os
<koegs> aso, uefi, da hab ich keine ahnung :)
<snow2k9> ist für mich jetzt auch das erste mal mit uefi... ^^'
<dadrc> Kann UEFI nicht irgendwie festlegen, welcher Bootloader genutzt wird?
<snow2k9> Ich hab folgendes probiert, aber da steht statt Ubuntu 3mal Windows.. http://askubuntu.com/questions/458413/how-to-fix-dual-booting-windows-8-and-ubuntu-14-04-on-a-sony-vaio
<kubine> Title: How to fix dual-booting Windows 8 and Ubuntu 14.04 on a Sony Vaio? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<jokrebel> und hast Du alle drei durchprobiert?
<jokrebel> vielleicht ist ja nur der Eintrag falsch
<snow2k9> bin gerade dabei den letzten zu probieren
<Satorisanja> Guten Abend
<snow2k9> startet immer windows ..
<snow2k9> der beitrag da drunter, den versteh ich nicht ganz, wo find ich das \EFI\Boot Directory
<dadrc> http://askubuntu.com/a/371589/215352 ← das klingt plausibel, schon probiert?
<kubine> Title: grub2 - Grub not showing on startup for Windows 8.1 Ubuntu 13.10 Dual boot - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<jokrebel> Da ich auch keine UEFI-Erfahrung habe, kann ich da auch nur von anglesener Theorie berichten. Aber http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Reparatur , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EFIBootLoaders , http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/EFI_Bootmanagement und http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/EFI_Installieren könnte da hilfreich sein
<kubine> Title: Reparatur › GRUB 2 › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<snow2k9> Danke, die Anleitung für bootmgr setzen hat funktioniert, tausend Dank
<snow2k9> Funktioniert wie gewollt, man musste bcdedit ausführen unter Windows :) Danke und einen schönen Tag noch
<mst1> Wenn ich Ubuntu-Live 14.04 auf meinem Lenovo Y510p starte, dann nimmt compiz fast die ganze CPU Leistung.(CPU i7 4700MQ, GPU 755m*2, 8gb RAM) Weis jemand wie man das beheben kann?
<jokrebel> mst1: Klingt nach "falscher Grafiktreiber" und deshalb 3D-Rechenleistung durch die CPU.
<SpeeFak> moin
<jokrebel> mst1: Aber ein auswertbarer "Flüssigkeits"Test ist unter ner Live-Umgebung eher nicht gegeben.
<SpeeFak> gibts ne möglichkeit den mouse speed noch weiter zu reduzieren als mit der grafischen einstellungsmöglichkeit ?
<SpeeFak> meine alter maus hat den geit ageben ( logitech trevelrer ) und die neuen sind alle 3-4 mal so schnell vom zeigerspeed her,  regler ist schon ganz runter gedreht.
<mst1> Ist der noveau Grafiktreiber auf einer Live-CD vorhanden?
<SpeeFak> voher warn es ca 6-8 cm von links nach ts mit dem curser was die bewegung der mausangeht, jetzt sind es unter 4, ich treff kaum noch ein button :/
 * jokrebel spielt mit LiveCDs nicht so lange rum
<mst1> Hätte die Grafikkarte was zu tun, wenn nur die Oberflaeche ohne zusaetzliche Programme angezeigt wird?
<dAnjou> o.O natürlich
<jokrebel> SpeeFak: Da sollte man schnell gewohnt sein. Die Maus (für ne Bewegung von ganz links bis ganz rechts) ganze 8 Zentimeter schieben zu müssen ist eher ungewohnlich.
<jokrebel> SpeeFak: Außerdem ist das auch Geschwindigkeitsabhängig!
<mst1> und das würde einen quad-core voll auslasten?
<SpeeFak> jokrebel, bin kein gamer und fahr hohe auflösungen auf großen monitoren ( hab lieber ein großen als zig kleine, hab jetzt 3 tage die logitech MX 305 dran, aber wirklich gewöhnt hab ich mich da noch nicht dran :/     gibs denn ne möglichkeit den mousepsse dper cnfig datei etc weiter zui senken ?
<SpeeFak> jokrebel, alles was es reglern gibt is runter gedreht ...
<jokrebel> SpeeFak: Nicht dass es an der Maus selber liegt. Ich hab hier auch eine, die per Tastendruck (an der Maus selbst) wesentlich stärker reagiert
<SpeeFak> jokrebel, ne glaub ich nicht war gestern im satur hier mimt notebook, zig mäuse dran gehabt, die rasor gaming mäuse gingen, aber das sind ja backsteine ...
<SpeeFak> och menno ich will mein logitech traveller wieder haben, hat über 10 jahre gehalten .... :/
<ring0> hab hier eine m310, bei der ist die einstellung per gui ausreichend
<jokrebel> für 8 Zentimeter würd mein Mauspad gar nicht reichen und ich müsste die Maus ständig heben und versetzen.
<ring0> SpeeFak, probier doch mal lomoco: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/lomoco
<kubine> Title: lomoco › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ring0> SpeeFak, da geht um "Mausempfindlichkeit (Sensorauflösung) aktivieren und ändern"
<SpeeFak> ring , schon versucht erkennt meine logitech 305 nicht :/ darum geht das nicht
<SpeeFak> 002.014: 046d:c52b Unsupported Logitech device: USB Receiver
<ring0> SpeeFak, ist das so ein unifying empfänger?
<SpeeFak> gute frage ?!
<SpeeFak> müsste maus in ca 6 monate alt
<ring0> http://www.logitech.com/de-de/promotions/6072
<kubine> Title: Was ist Unifying? (at www.logitech.com)
<maniac_macpa> hey, ich habe einen ovpn server und will in ein anderes subnetz pingen. push route... ist eingetragen. Was habe ich vergessen?
<ring0> SpeeFak, also deiner usb id nach ist das ein unifying empfänger. aber die maus funktioniert ja, nur der text der ausgabe von lsusb ist nicht korrekt, ne?
<SpeeFak> mom
<SpeeFak> Bus 002 Device 014: ID 046d:c52b Logitech, Inc. Unifying Receiver
<SpeeFak> passt alles is  unifeid
<ring0> sieht doch korrekt aus
<SpeeFak> jo
<ring0> das lococo mag demnach nur deinen unifying empfänger nicht
<SpeeFak> jo such grad mal  mit apt nach firmware von logitech oder sonstige treiber die irgentwie nach ne lösung aussehn
<ring0> vielleicht gehts mit lmctl. davon wurde lomoco geforkt. http://www.bedroomlan.org/projects/lmctl
<kubine> Title: Control Special Features of Logitech Mice with lmctl | BedroomLAN (at www.bedroomlan.org)
<ring0> SpeeFak, glaub nicht wirklich, dass neuere fw das tool dazu beweget, deine maus zu mögen
<SpeeFak> hab auch nix gefunden was dem nahe kommt
<ring0> lmctl probiert?
<SpeeFak> ich glaub ich fahr eifahc mal alle läder hier durch und teste die mäuse einfach am notebook, mehr wird mir wohl nicht übrig bleiben :/
<SpeeFak> instaliert grad
<ring0> wäre spontan meine letzte idee :/
<rubberduk> Quaaaack
<SpeeFak> lxctl hatter lm ctl gib nicht
<SpeeFak>  lxctl - utility to manage Linux Containers (LXC)
<SpeeFak>   daswars wohl nichjt
<ring0> gibt auch lmctl, hab dir doch den link geschickt. gibts allerdings nicht in den ubuntu quellen
<mst1> würde die reine Desktop umgebung mit Systemmonitor ausreichen um einen Quad-Core auszulasten?
<SpeeFak> ahh ring0  ich guck mal just
<SpeeFak> die hoffnung stribt zuletzt *gg
<ring0> mst1, kann auf einem live system mit nicht optimalem treiber durchaus möglich sein
<mst1> gibt es seine möglichkeit wie ich die Treiber in einem Live-System austauschen kann
<ring0> mst0, da alles, was du nachinstallierst nach einem neustart weg ist, ist wohl eher weniger sinnvoll
<mst0> deswegen frag ich ja nach möglichkeiten wie -> Treiber installieren, xserver neu starten
<mst0> Nur meine Kentnisse reichen dafür nicht#
<jokrebel> mst0: In einer LiveUmgebung bekommst Du eh keine aussagekräftigen Benchmark-Resultate. Installier es hat einfach nebenher.
<mst0> Gut ich werds versuchen, wenn dann noch immer probleme vorhanden sind schreib ich noch mal
<jokrebel> mst0: Dann lohnt es auch an den Treiber zu drehn wenn es nicht opitmal läuft.
<mst0> Welche Treiber soll für den Anfang benutzen?
<mst0> Noveau, oder Nvidia
<jokrebel> mst0: Und da Du noveau erwähntest geh ich mal davon aus, dass Du eine NVidia hast. Da kann man _viel_ rausholen wenn man den Closed-Source-Treiber installiert.
<mst0> ich würde später eh den Closed Source verwenden, da ich eine SLI konfig verwende
<jokrebel> ...was aber in nem laufenden Live garnicht geht.
<ring0> erstmal nouveau, der wird bei der installation auch direkt automatisch ausgewählt. später kannst du dann den nvidia mal testen, falls der nouveau nicht reicht
<mst0> Es ging nur um den 1. Test
<ring0> viel spaß mit sli unter linux…
<jokrebel> was is ne "SLI config"?
<mst0> 2 Nvidia Grafikkarten zusammengeschalten
<ring0> zwei nvidia karten
<jokrebel> ah oh ...
<baccenfutter> an welcher umgebungsvariable macht der ssh-agent fest, ob er im X laeuft und fancy GTK starten soll oder ohne X laeuft und bitte in der aktuellen shell nach der passphrase fragt?
<baccenfutter> ich hab einen halben manntag dafuer verschwendet herauszufinden, dass mein SSH im screen die ganze zeit nicht geht, weil ich den screen lokal im X gestartet habe und daher auch dort nach der passphrase gefragt wird - was wenig bringt ausser frust, wenn man im anderen stockwerk sitzt und einfach mal kurz auf den NS muss...
<jokrebel> baccenfutter: Fpr sowas gibt es "ssh -X" bzw. "ssh -Y"
<baccenfutter> das ist eine gute antwort... auf eine andere frage.
<jokrebel> aha
<baccenfutter> https://gist.github.com/martijnvermaat/8070533
<kubine> Title: SSH agent forwarding and screen (at gist.github.com)
<baccenfutter> danke
<rentier_> Hat jemand eine Ahnung, wieso Google so herumzickt?
<rentier_> Schon vor Wochen gingen die Firefox Addons nicht mehr, mit denen man direkt aus dem Kontextmenü ein Bild in images.google suchen konnte
<rentier_> Heute gehen auf einmal im Firefox die Zoomknöpfe bei Google Maps nicht mehr
<ring0> die zoom knöpfe könnten am wunderbar veraltetem flash im firefox liegen liegen
<sash_> Nutzt google da Flash?
<ring0> dachte ja
<mst0> Ich hab kein Flash installiert und bei mir gehts
<jokrebel> Ich benutz Chrome und da gehts auch
<ring0> chrome hat flash auch in der aktuellsten version dabei ;)
<SpeeFak> ring0, problem gefunden, zuviel DPI, hab hier ne rasor abyssus auf 450 dpi gestellt , top
<SpeeFak> gibt da vlt noch notebook mäuse unter 500 DPI ?! ads wär top
<ring0> SpeeFak, die meisten haben heute glaub ich 1000, aber musste mal ein wenig suchen :)
<SpeeFak> bin dabei ;)
<ring0> bei manchen logitech modellen auf deren seite steht allerdings nichts dabei. vielleicht habn die tatsächlich weniger dpi dann
<SpeeFak> shcua grad mal wie ich die treiberseitig auf knapp 800 dpi runter bekomme, 800 hatte die traveller auch
<SpeeFak> ring0, gelöst ;)
<SpeeFak> https://superuser.com/questions/10200/how-to-set-the-mouse-speed-very-low-on-ubuntu
<kubine> Title: how to set the mouse speed very low on ubuntu - Super User (at superuser.com)
<ring0> SpeeFak, cool. also eigentlich zweimal xinput und gut 
<SpeeFak> jepp und das tolle : treiber unabhängig, grob einstellen geht mit dem o.g. befehl
<SpeeFak> und fein tuning kann man weiterhin über graqfische oberfläche anpassen
<Keba> Hallo :)
<Keba> Was muss ich (unter Ubuntu 12.04) tun, damit Änderungen an /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf aktiv werden? (Außer den ganzen Rechner neuzustarten?)
<bekks> Die ALSA-Module neu laden
<_moep_> pulse installieren 
<_moep_> *scnr*
<bekks> Pulse nutzt ALSA.
<jokrebel> was spricht gegen einen Neustart? Uptime-Wette am laufen?
<Keba> bekks: was scheinbar mit "sudo alsa reload" geht, danke :)
<Keba> jokrebel: Eingige Fenster/Programme offen, die ich nicht neustarten möchte
<Hiege> guten abend
<jokrebel> Keba: Sicher, dass das sichern und so wieder neu starten nicht schneller (und anhaltender) gewesen wäre?
<arrowsatanas> Kann mir jemand helfen bei Ubuntu 14.04?
<arrowsatanas> Ich habe neben Windows 7 nun auch Ubuntu 14.04 installiert. mich würde interessieren ob man die Willkommensmelodie anpassen bzw. ändern kann. Wenn ja, wo?
<dadrc> http://askubuntu.com/a/138767/215352
<kubine> Title: startup - How do I change the start up sound? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<dadrc> meh.
<geser> dadrc: du musst schneller werden
<dadrc> Och ne, lass ma. Paar Minuten Geduld können die schon haben
<Hiege> welchen sinn hat der ordner run im verzeichnisbaum ? bzw wo finde ich die beschreibung vom Verzeichnisbaum welche funktion welcher ordner hat ?
<Hiege> ahh ok hab es gefunden es war nur das falsche suchwort, verzeichnisstrucktur brachte das ergebnis
#ubuntu-de 2014-10-09
<k0tze> bester FTP Client?
<_moep_> ftp
<_moep_> das ist so ziemlich POV ;) für wen ist die Frage. es gibt ne Reihe von clients ob mit gui oder ohne. Filezilla ist ganz nett. Sofern du kein FXP-Mode benötigst ist der recht nett
<rentier_> Ich habe gpe-tetris auf Tahr installiert. Jetzt hält er die Abhängigkeiten für kaputt und weigert sich, irgendwas Neues zu installieren, bevor gpe-tetris nicht gelöscht wird
<rentier_> Wie bringe ich ihm bei, dieses eine "defekte" Paket zu ignorieren?
<Dejavu> hallo ich suche gerade eine Möglichkeit bei rekursiven löschen einen Ordner / eine Datei auszulassen - könnt ihr mir einen Tipp gehen wie das gehen könnte?
<leszek> Dejavu: spontan fällt mir nur das hier ein: find . -not -name foo -delete
<leszek> Dejavu: wobei es praktisch auch versucht den Ordner zu löschen, wo sich deine foo Datei befindet. Da es das mit rm macht und merkt Verzeichnis nicht leer schlägt das natürlich fehl
<leszek> trotzdem denke ich die beste methode. Wobei natürlich jede Datei foo dann ausgelassen würde. Also auch Ordner mit Namen foo
<rentier_> Kann man auf Xubuntu einen Camfrog-Server aufsetzen?
<leszek> rentier_: scheinbar geht es : http://www.howtoforge.com/install-camfrogserver-advanced-6.0-on-ubuntu-linux
<kubine> Title: Install Camfrogserver Advanced 6.0 On Ubuntu Linux | HowtoForge - Linux Howtos and Tutorials (at www.howtoforge.com)
<rentier_> leszek, aber das bezieht sich auf eine uralte version
<rentier_> na versuchen wirs mal
<Hiege> guten morgen
<rentier_> Woran liegt es, wenn bei mir im Terminal das Auto-Vervollständigen beim TAB drücken nicht passiert?
<bekks> Falsche Shell, abgeschaltete Autovervollständigung, fehlende Autovervollständigung.
<leszek> rentier_: bezieht sich auf die alte version weil ich auf deren webseite nur ne rpm datei finde und keine deb. Quellcode scheint da auch nicht zu sein, oder ich seh den link nicht
<rentier_> leszek, rpm kann man ja mit alien konvertieren
<rentier_> aber das Ubuntu Softwaarecenter beschwert sich über die schlechte Qualität des Camfrogserverpakets
<leszek> hmm... ja alien und konvertieren klappt nur wenn die binaries mit den selben libs gelinkt ist die bei ubuntu vorkommen
<leszek> falls das nicht der fall ist pustekuchen
<rentier_> leszek aber das Installations-Howto, das du mir grad gegoogelt hast, sattelt genau darauf auf
<leszek> rentier_: ja ich sehe das jetzt auch. Hab das nur überflogen und gesehen, dass es ein deb gibt
<leszek> wenns nur nen cli programm ist kannst du ja notfalls auch docker oder nen fedora chroot oder sowas verwenen
<leszek> *verwenden
<bekks> Dann würde ich eher selbst kompilieren und ein deb bauen.
<bekks> - bevore ich alien benutze.
<rentier_> hm er ist gestartet, aber auf https://www.camfrog.com/de/camfrogserverguide.phtml ist die ganze Zeit von einem grafischen Fenster die Rede
<rentier_> das seh ich nirgends
<Dejavu> ich habe einen ssh Account bei einen Webhoster - letztes mal als ich dort noch gearbeitet habe konnte ich den befehl "cp -R userXXX/ ..." gebrauchen XXX als Variable zwischen 0-9, dieses ist nun nicht mehr möglich. Hättet ihr einen Tip wie ich eine Datei in beliebigviele Orner welche gleich aufgebaut sind kopieren könnte?
<dAnjou> Dejavu: warum ist das nicht möglich?
<Dejavu> ich nehme stark an, dass der Webhoster es blockiert hat - es wird stattdessen oder Ordner userXXX erstellt ...
<Dejavu> bei den rm -r userXXX/ ... kommt die meldung "no such file or directory
<LetoThe2nd> Dejavu: ne for-schleife, oder wenns einfacher ist dann {1, 2, 3} als expansion
<dAnjou> LetoThe2nd: ich glaube nicht, dass das eigentliche problem is
<Dejavu> ich schaue mal ob ich bash scripts ausführen darf ... wie gesagt ist nur ein ssh zugang der extrem abgespreckt ist
<dAnjou> Dejavu: deine infos sind ziemlich unzureichend
<LetoThe2nd> dAnjou: vielleicht nicht das eigentliche problem, aber die methode die funktioniert, wenns ne normale shell ist.
<dAnjou> ein ssh zugang ist ein ssh zugang, du kriegst da ne shell
<dAnjou> und man kriegt auch raus, welche das ist
<Dejavu> also shell habe ich
<dAnjou> und `cp` erstellt garantiert keine ordner
<Dejavu> eben nur viele dinge geplockt - standard dinge wie cp rm chmod etc gehen 
<LetoThe2nd> Dejavu: doofe frage - und was für ein system verbirgt sich hinter der "shell"?
<Dejavu> all-inkl.com Webhosting tarif ...
<dAnjou> ... der name schon ... *sigh*
<LetoThe2nd> Dejavu: ok, dann ganz dumpf: "ist es ein ubuntu"?
<LetoThe2nd> Dejavu: wenn nicht, ist das hier nämlcih sozusagen... irrelevant
<Dejavu> hmm sehe gerade dass es der ubutu channel ist - ups
<Dejavu> naja mal weiter suchen
<LetoThe2nd> komisch, komisch...
<MinMux11> Hi, ich bin 14 und würde gerne programmieren lernen. Am liebsten würde ich eine Sprache lernen, mit der ich lokal auf Linux Programme für einfache Aufgaben (wie z.B. shell scripts) schreiben kann aber auch später kleine web apps, die mit mehr Kenntnis auch später auch komplexer werden können. Womit soll ich anfangen? Ein Lehrer meinte C++, glaub nicht, dass es das richtige ist für das was ich machen will, oder?
<dAnjou> ist dein Lehrer ein Sadist? :P
<MinMux11> dAnjou: der ist eigentlich ganz okay, aber schon bald in Rente, vielleicht kennt er die neuen Sprachen nicht so :P
<LetoThe2nd> MinMux11: kommt ein bisschen drauf an, wo du hin willst. wenn du eher webaffin bist, würde ich eher sagen javascript, z.b. auch in form von node.js
<dAnjou> MinMux11: Ich würde die Python ans Herz legen. Das ist auf allen größeren Linux-Distributionen vorinstalliert und damit kann man von kleinen Progrämmchen bis Webanwendungen alles machen.
<LetoThe2nd> oder auch python, ja
<dAnjou> Da JavaScript an sich keine schöne Sprache ist, würd ich sie Anfängern nicht empfehlen
<MinMux11> LetoThe2nd: dAnjou danke. node.js habe ich mich schon ein weinig drüber informiert. Kennt ihr Go von Google? Auf einigen Seiten steht das ist die Zukunft. Eignet sich aber nicht für den Einstig beim Programmieren, oder?
<LetoThe2nd> MinMux11: abgesehen von schönheitsdiskussionen ;) würd ich dir aber eher #ubuntu-de-offtopic ans herz legen, nachdem dien thema nicht so direkten ubuntu-bezug hat
<dAnjou> MinMux11: ich selbst mag Python sehr gern und nutze es täglich 8h auf Arbeit für eine Webanwendung.
<LetoThe2nd> MinMux11: ich kenn ungefähr 20 sprachen über die gesagt wird dass sie die zukuinft sind. go figure :)
<dAnjou> MinMux11: Go ist auch sehr cool, setzt aber einiges an Programmierkenntnis voraus, weil die ein nicht ganz so klassisches Pattern verfolgen.
 * LetoThe2nd hält dennoch nochmal das #ubuntu-de-offtopic-schildchen hoch
<MinMux11> LetoThe2nd: dAnjou okay. Sorry wegen offtopic, ich will nur nicht, dass mich die erste "Sprache" die ich wähle für die Zukunft versaut, also das es extrem schwer ist irgendwann mal andere sprachen zu lernen. Ist da Python eine gute Wahl?
<dAnjou> ist also nicht so geeignet für junge Autodidakten
<MinMux11> LetoThe2nd: okay, ich frag mal dort
<MinMux11> Danke
<stevieh> MinMux11: bist du 11? ;-)
<MinMux11> stevieh: nein, 14.
<LetoThe2nd> stevieh: aus, bitte
<stevieh> LetoThe2nd: sorry, hast recht
<Limone> Hallo Zusammen Ich möchte Lubuntu auf mein Netbook installieren wie das geht ist mir bekannt. Es gibt dabei die Möglichkeit die Festplatte zu verschlüsseln. Muss ich dann nach dem ich mich mit Benutzernamen und Password angemeldet hab immer als nächstes mein Festplattenkennword eintippen?
<testdr> Limone: das passiert schon vorher, vor der Anmeldung als User
<Limone> Kann man die Festplatte auch nachträglich verschlüsseln? 
<dAnjou_> Limone: is eher ungünstig
<Limone> Ich habe die Fehlermeldung bekommen 'unsicherer Swap gefunden'. Kann ich einen Sichern Swap erstellen, genauer wie? Ich hab hier eine Live CD laufen falls das von bedeutung ist
<testdr> Limone: ein sicherer swap-Bereich ist verschlüsselt oder gar kein swap - bei genug Speicher, bzw. ram-swap
<Limone> So das ganze hat sich jetzt erledigt. Mein Netbook ist mit verschlüsselter Festplatte dermaßen langsam das ich es Neu installieren werde. Aber danke euch allen
<maniac_macpa> hey, ich habe 2 netzwerkkarten eth0 (192.168.0.1) und eth1 (192.168.1.1). wie muss ich route definieren um von 192.168.1.2 192.168.0.1 anpingen zu können?
<lied_> hallo
<lied_> wie kann ich festellen, seit wann ein patch (in dem Fall bash) schon auf den Mirror liegt und ich nicht gepatcht habe?
<d0x> Hi, ich habe hier ein usb umts stick der sich erst als flash driver anmeldet um treiber auszuliefern. Allerdings bekomme ich ihn nicht gemountet. In dmesg wird geschrieben: Attache scsi generic sg0 type 0 kurz nachdem ich den stick eingesteckt habe
<d0x> mount /dev/sg0 /media sagt dann aber "/dev/sg0 is not a block device"
<d0x> Hab ich mich da verschaut?
<DaDa|Urka> Gibt es noch in Ubuntu eine Möglichkeit (also abgesehen von Hardware/BIOS Einstellungen) die verhindert, dass ein "hdparm -y /dev/sda" keine Auswirkung hat? 
<jokrebel> lied_: Warum will man sowas wissen? Schau halt einfach in den Logs, wann Du das letzte upgrade laufen hast lassen. Dazwischen bis heute muss es auf dem Mirror gelandet sein.
<lied_> jokrebel: weil ich a) wissen will wie schnell ubuntu patcht und b) wie lange eine lücke auf meinem System war...
<jokrebel> lied_: Also man davon las war bereits Tags drauf das upgrade verfügbar. 
<lied_> jokrebel: es gibt soeben ein neues update, heute released...
<jokrebel> lied_: Und es macht durchaus Sinn täglich nach ubgrades zu schauen (bzw. den Rechner schauen zu lassen)
<lied_> jokrebel: http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/b/bash/ ist der um 12:18 online gegangen. Ich vermute mal, dass es sich um US Zeit handelt und somit habe ich schnell genug gepatcht
<lied_> jokrebel: du machst jetzt witze oder? ich stelle eine berechtigte frage und du erzählst mir, dass ich einfach täglich update machen soll und dann ist alles gut?!
<lied_> jokrebel: es muss doch systemtools geben, die mir sagen können wann das Package vom Maintenaner hochgeladen wurde und dann auf die mirrors verteilt wurde. sowas ist bei security updates nun mal sehr wichtig
<jokrebel> lied_: Dann schau doch auf den Mirror wan die Datei erstellt wurde wenn Dir das so wichtig ist. Ich find es eher wichtig "wann hab ich es endlich eingespielt"
<lied_> jokrebel: das das bissl umständlich ist, ist dir auch klar ne ;-)
<geni_> Guten Abend, bin vor Kurzen auf Ubunut Umgestiegen und versuche nun LateX ans laufen zu bekommen. Mein konkretes Problem ich habe im Ordner in dem ich Latex Dokumente erzeuge einen Ordner "images" wie bekomme ich TexStudio dazu diesen einzulesen beim comilieren mit PdfLateX ? 
<jokrebel> lied_: Nun ja. Wenn man sowas unbedingt herausbringen will muss man schon ein paar Umstände in Kauf nehmen. Ich weis zumindest keine "lokale" Möglichkeit sowas rauszufinden.
<d0x> 
<lied_> geni_: \includegraphics[scale=1]{./images/bild} (die extensions des bildes ist optional
<geni_> lied  das ginge würde aber gerne den Ordner per TexImputs hinzufügen hatte unter windows eine bat Datei dafür
<vohegg> hi. Ich nutze: (laut: cat /etc/issue) Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS mit xfce Desktop.  Beim einstecken einer SD-Card, wird diese als Datenträger eingehängt und geöffnet. Aber beim rechtsklicken auf das Symbol zum auswerfen kommt: »Datenträger 3,9 GB« konnte nicht ausgeworfen werden  ? Was läuft da falsch?
<jokrebel> vohegg: Vom selben Benutzer aus ohne dass zwischenzeitlich zu nem anderen gewechselt wurde?
<vohegg> jokrebel: nein, vom selben benutzer.
<vohegg> jokrebel: praktisch sofort nachdem einbinden 
<jokrebel> vohegg: Wie sieht es aus wenn Du das ganze unter einer anderen Desktopumgebung machst?
<vohegg> jokrebel: kann es daran liegen?
<vohegg> ich teste das mal....
<vohegg> jokrebel: wieder da... ich habe nur xfce und xubuntu als sitzung zur Auswahl. Openbox ist noch da aber da ist der Desktop leer.... 
<vohegg> jokrebel: die xubuntu sitzung gibt beim Auswerfen noch "Error unmounting /dev/sdb1: Command-line `umount  "/media/volker/7ED5-5601"' exited with non-zero exit status 1: umount: /media/volker/7ED5-5601: not mounted"  aus?!
<jokrebel> vohegg: Wie hängst Du das ganze denn ein? Steht das in der fstab oder nimmst Du einfach die "automatik" Deines Dateimanagers?
<vohegg> jokrebel: ?? ich stecke die SD-Card ein.
<testdr> vohegg: ich dachte xubuntu ist xfce als Desktop? Ich weiß nur, dass bei einer 14.04.1 Xubuntu-Version es funktioniert. Automatisch einhängen - unter /media/Username und auch das aushängen, sofern nicht ein anderes Programm noch darauf zugreift.
<vohegg> testdr: xubuntu ist xfce. genau. ich kann aber beim Anmelden xubuntu und xfce wählen. 
<testdr> vohegg: dann hast Du entweder unterschiedliche sessions gespeichert oder - kann es sein, dass Du ein Upgrade von einer älteren Version hast (also Altlasten).
<vohegg> testdr: ich stecke die Card ein. Es erscheint ein Icon auf dem Desktop "Datenträger 3,9GB" z.B. und der Ordner öffnet sich. Ich sehe also die Dateien von /media/volker/9934-A55C/ .
<testdr> vohegg: ja - ab 14.04LTS werden Datenträger unter dem Usernamen eingehängt
<vohegg> testdr: dann mache ich den Ordner zu. Warte 10 Sekunden und versuche via Kontextmenü des Icon's die Card auszuwerfen. Dann kommt der Fehler.
<jokrebel> testdr: Habe selbiges schon bei verschiedenen Installationen genau so gesehn. Da kann man nach installation von xubuntu-desktop dann im Displaymanager sowhl xubuntu-session als auch xfce-session auswählen.
<testdr> vohegg: ach so - Du hast nicht versucht den Datenträger im Dateimanager auszuhängen?
<jokrebel> vohegg: Auch wenn Du nur den ordner öffnest und gleich (ohne irgendas angeklickt zu haben) wieder schließen willst?
<vohegg> testdr: nö, warum auch? Warum soll ich erst wieder einen Dateimanager öffnen? Aber es macht keinen Unterschied, auch da kommt der Fehler. Mein Dateimanager ist: Thunar 1.6.3
<vohegg> jokrebel: ja, auch dann
<testdr> vohegg: Du bist sicher, dass der Dateimanager(thunar) geschlossen wurde und nicht immer noch aktiv in dem Verzeichnis ist? -- z.B. nur Fenster minimiert oder ähnliches.
<jokrebel> ich würd ja mal eine andere Desktopumgebung dazu installieren und sehn ob es da auch so ist. Ich vermute da ein Problem bei Thunar.
<vohegg> ich denke schon? wie könnte ich das denn testen? 
<testdr> vohegg: passiert das auch bei anderen einsteckbaren Datenträgern, wie USB-Sticks?
<vohegg> testdr: ich schau mal....
<testdr> jokrebel: ich kann nur bestätigen, dass es den Effekt mit dem thunar unter xfce nicht gibt (bei Xubuntu-14.04 aktuelle Updates) und das sogar mit so Dingern wie einem USB-Dongle um verschiedene Karten einstecken zu können (sd, xd, etc.).
<maniac_macpa> hey, ich möchte per dnat auf einer fritzbox die ip 192.168.1.9 auf die 192.168.0.9 umleiten. Wie geht das?
<vohegg> testdr: ich finde nemo eh schöner, werde den mal installieren.. später
<vohegg> testdr: jokrebel: es ist gar nicht so wie ich sagte. sodern schlimmer!  USB Laufwerken werden nicht automatisch geöffnet?! Warum - k.A.
<testdr> aha - da ist was grundsätzliches verdreht
<vohegg> testdr: jokrebel: Wenn ich einen USB Stick mit dem Dateimanger öffne, kann ich ihn auswerfen. Wenn ich ihn mittels doppelklick vom Desktop öffne kann ich Ihn nicht auswerfen?!
<testdr> vohegg: hast Du noch die 14.04 Xubuntu-Live-Version von der Installation?
<vohegg> testdr: ja, das ist kein thema, kann man ja auch runterladen... Ich glaube ich habe aber auch noch nen Stick. 
<testdr> vohegg: es wäre nur ein Test - wenn Du auf dem Rechner die Live-Version startest und dann die sd-Karte einsteckst ob dann auch erstmal das Icon erscheint und wenn Du dann denn Ablauf (icon öffnen, etc.) dort machst, ob das auch nicht funktioniert.
<vohegg> testdr: das kann ich ja besser auf einem anderen Rechner probieren :) - oder?
<testdr> vohegg: ich muss zugeben, dass ich nicht genau darauf geachtet habe - ich meine zwar gesehen zu haben, dass auch der Weg über das erscheinende Datenträger-Icon auf dem Desktop (öffnen, schließen) funktioniert, da ich meistens aber den Dateimanager nehme bin ich mir da nicht so sicher.
<testdr> vohegg: teils - teils - das ist einfach nur ein Test, dass die Vorgehensweise (von der ich denke sie verstanden zu haben) eigentlich funktioniert und es nicht an der Hardware liegt, d.h. es eine Einstellung oder sonst ein "Defekt" sein muss.
<testdr> vohegg: es könnte ja auch an der speziellen sd-Karte liegen - wobei, nach Deinem Hinweis, dass auch USB-Sticks sich komisch verhalten - würde ich eher auf einen Defekt oder Konfigurationseinstellung tippen. Das passiert aber eigentlich nicht von alleine.
<vohegg> testdr: Auf einem weiteren Rechner mit (X)ubuntu und der selben SD-Card funktioniert das wie es sollte.
<vohegg> testdr: da kommt ein Hinweis das noch Daten geschieben werden müssen. Und dann die Desktop -Meldung das der Datenträger ausgehängt ist.
<vohegg> testdr:  (Ausgeworfen worden ist...)
<testdr> vohegg: hast Du noch den guest-User (ist eigentlich default) aktiviert? Falls ja, dann kannst Du von Deinem User zum guest-account wechseln und dort einmal das gleiche Spiel mit dem Einstecken der Karte probieren - damit könnte man feststellen ob es vielleicht an den User-Einstellungen liegt.
<vohegg> testdr: das kann ich mal tun. Interessant wäre zu erfahren, wo ich da schauen muss. (oder könnte)
<vohegg> testdr: ok. ich logge mich erst mal aus und test ein wenig....
<vohegg> thx 
<pce> hi
<pce> ich muss was auf der boot loeschen wegen update, aber es geht nicht wegen rechten 
<pce> wie mach ich das bei der letzten lts version / notebook
<pce> ?
<k1l> "ich muss was auf der boot löschen wegen update"?
<pce> ja und?
<pce> nix deutsch?
<k1l> ja, du nix deutsch
<pce> und du nix bunto
<pce> ;)
<jokrebel> !enter > pce 
<k1l> wenn du aussagen möchtest, dass du alte kernel löschen möchtest, dann deinstalliere die alte linux-image-... pakete.
<pce> ok danke
<k1l> pce: und deine art kannst du dir mal abschminken, wenn du weiterhin hilfe von freiwilligen haben möchtest.
<jokrebel> scheint nicht so wichtig gewesen zu sein
<Perzeus> was hat den das neue linuxkernel-image fuer Fixes drin?
<jokrebel> Perzeus: wie meinst Du das? In einschlägigen News kann man nachlesen was im neuesten Linux-Kernel neu ist.
<jokrebel> Perzeus: 11) Support bitte nur hier im Kanal 2.) Nachlesen kannst Du das per Googlesuche zB. in https://plus.google.com/+omgubuntu/posts/iZ3xji6PdjN 3.) hat das mit Ubuntu-Support eher wenig zu tun
<napterk> Hallo hab lxde drauf. Beim Start von xchat muss jedesmal server und nick neu einstellen und dann die channels aufrufen. Ist das noraml? warum werden die einstellungen von der letzten session nicht gespeichert?
<dAnjou_> napterk: weil du der anleitung wie man das macht nicht gefolgt bist?
<napterk> dAnjou_, welche Anleitung? Ist doch intuitv und das wiki gibt da auch nicht viel her
<dAnjou_> kann ja nich so intuitiv sein, wenn du's nicht geschafft hast ;)
<napterk> dAnjou_, deswegen frag ich ja, normalerweiser speichert er das doch
<dAnjou_> napterk: such im home verzeichnis mal nach dem ".xchat" ordner und lösch den
<dAnjou_> evtl. is der auch in ".config"
<dAnjou_> dann versuchs nochmal
<napterk> dAnjou_, ach ich habs jetzt *hoffentlich* man muss die "Globalen Benutzerinformationen" ausschalten
<napterk> muss jetzt nur mal xchat neustarten zum testen
<napterk> dAnjou_, also die xchat.conf hat ich mir angeschaut, war aber auch nicht intuitiv ;)
#ubuntu-de 2014-10-10
<Fussel> napterk, entweder in xchat/netzwerkliste anlegen  oder in der .servlist.conf oder so
<innerand> Hallo, ich hab hier eine Java-Applikation die unbedingt /home/$user/Downloads als Download-Cache verwenden will. Ich hab jetzt schon mal versucht das Nautilus Download dir zu aendern, das hat abern ichts geaendert. Kommt dieses Download dir von Ubuntu (also gibt es da irgend eine Environment-Variable oder so) oder ist das eher 'Hardcoded' in der Applikation? 
<dAnjou_> innerand: das ist schwer zu sagen. und ohne den namen der anwendung ist es gleich nochmal doppelt so schwer zu sagen.
<innerand> ist der Matlab installer
<LetoThe2nd> innerand: dann vielleicht mal den mathworks-support bemühen, da kann man so schlecht in die sourcen reinschauen ;)
<LetoThe2nd> innerand: alternativ, schneller hack: das Verzeichnis durch nen symlink ersetzen, der zu dem gewünschten ort zeigt
<innerand> Naja, gibt es denn von seiten ubuntu etwas das so in dir Richtung sagt wie 'Downloads hier hin'?
<LetoThe2nd> innerand: nö. und nachdem man ja auch keine applikation zwingen könnte sich dran zu halten, wärs ohnehin sinnfrei
<innerand> Stimmt, das mit dem Link wuerd das Problem loesen. 
<innerand> ty
<dAnjou_> LetoThe2nd: klar: xdg und so
<LetoThe2nd> dAnjou_: und wenn ich meinen pfad hart eincodiert habe, interessierts mich nicht. go figure
<dAnjou_> aber das weißt du ja nich
<dAnjou_> das vermutest du nur
<LetoThe2nd> umgebungsvariablen mit wünschen gibts natürlich viele, wie auch $EDITOR
<dadrc> Gibt schon sowas.
<dadrc> XDG_DOWNLOAD_DIR
<dadrc> Aber ob sich Matlab daran hält …
<innerand> dadrc: Ja, das haette ich geandert, das war es nicht
<LetoThe2nd> veni, vidi, vici.
<dadrc> http://www.mathworks.com/matlabcentral/answers/132608-how-do-i-change-the-default-download-directory-for-the-r2014a-installer ←
<dAnjou_> LetoThe2nd: glück, nichts weiter ;)
<dadrc> Magie.
<dadrc> (ih, optionen mit Camelcase)
<RDX400> Hi, ich habe nach dieser Anleitung http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/chroot/Live-CD alles durch geführt aber bei dem Punkt, wo die ich die Internetverbindung sicherstellen will, folgt nur eine symbolische Verknüpfung auf nirgendwo. Ich habe leider also keine Internetverbindung der gerooteten Partition. Wie kriege ich das nun hin?
<testdr> RDX400: hast Du das Netzwerk unter chroot neu gestartet? D.h. dass es neu initialisiert wird z.B. per dhcp etc.
<RDX400> testdr, wie mache ich das genau?
<testdr> RDX400: die Anleitung aus dem wiki legt in erster Linie Wert darauf, dass der Datenträger korrekt eingebunden wird - nicht dass alles aktualisiert wird.
<RDX400> testdr, also beim einbinden gab es keine Probleme oder Fehlermeldungen. Ich kann nun als Root auch alles machen was ich möchte. Mir fehlt lediglich die Internetanbindung damit ich pakete installieren kann.
<testdr> RDX400: z.B. als Einstieg: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Internet_und_Netzwerk
<RDX400> testdr, danke für diesen Link ich schaue es mir an
<testdr> RDX400: genauer wohl der NetworkManager ohne gui: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/NetworkManager/NetworkManager_ohne_GUI
<RDX400> testdr, ich habe den befehlt " nm-tool " eingegeben. Nun kriege ich folgende Fehlermeldung : couldn't connect to system bus failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: no such file or directory
<RDX400> demnach habe ich mein einbinden doch etwas falsch gemachtß
<RDX400> ?
<testdr> RDX400: kann sein - die Anleitung im wiki funktioniert zwar, aber es ist nicht selten, dass sich jemand beim Ablauf der Befehle vertut - da ist auch so ein Einzeiler
<testdr> RDX400: außerdem wäre die Frage warum Du das so machst? Ich repariere ein System per chroot, so dass es wieder von alleine bootet und dann laufen Softwareupdates in dem System, damit es auch keine Probleme mit etwaigen noch anderen Datenrägern gibt.
<RDX400> testdr, ich hatte gestern probleme mit meiner gui und habe diese vollständig deinstalliert. zustätzlich den nvidia treiber und leider aber auch alle kernel durch, zu schnelles klicken und nicht aufpassen.
<RDX400> testdr, nun einen kernel habe ich schon wieder installiert aber die gui fehlt.
<RDX400> ich kann mein linux leider nicht mehr booten.
<testdr> RDX400: wenn ubuntu nicht mehr bootet - d.h. grub defekt ist, dafür ist ja der Wiki-Eintrag für die Reparatur von boot/grub und danach sollte das System booten und im Notfall kann man auch ohne gui das Update machen. Hat aber keine Probleme mit möglichem Mischmash.
<testdr> RDX400: also zuerst per chroot bootfähig machen
<testdr> RDX400: dann muss das "alte" System wieder starten können und dann macht man erst die Softwareupdates
<RDX400> testdr, der grub wird soweit angezeigt aber du hast mich auf eine idee gebracht :)
<Christian82> Hallo zusammen. Bin verzweifelt auf der Suche nach Hilfe...
<Christian82> Ist grad niemand aktiv da, der mir ein bissel helfen mag ?
<Christian82> bitte ?
<testdr> Christian82: frage oder frage nicht - es gibt keine Bitte
<Christian82> ah okay. Tu ich:
<Christian82> Also vor vier Tagen ist mein Notebook (Windows) kaputtgegangen, Mainboardschaden. Als Ausweichlösung hab ich einen älteren Rechner genommen, auf dem ich mal Xubuntu installiert hab. Da bekomm ich nun einige Sachen nicht hin:
<testdr> Christian82: für den Einstieg gibt es jede Menge Infos (in Deutsch) auf http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de
<kubine> Title: Startseite › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Christian82> 1. Das System erkennt meinen Brother DCP-195-C als Drucker, nicht aber als Scanner. Ich habe von der Firmenwebseite den Scanner-Treiber installiert, nun erkennt das System zwar den Scanner, kann aber damit nicht kommunizieren. Ich habe gelesen, dass die Kommunikation mit dem Scanner über "sane-utils" erfolgt. Das war installiert, klappt aber trotzdem nicht.
<zy3pD> dann google doch ma explizit nach diesem problem
<Christian82> testdr diese Seite kenne ich, aber den größten Teil davon verstehe ich wirklich gar nicht. Und ich kann mich nicht zwei Wochen dem intensiven Studium der Linuxkunde widmen nur um nen Scanner zum Laufen zu kriegen. Ich hab genau auf der Seite gelesen und bin von dort aus Links zu dem Treiber gefolgt. Aber wenns nicht klappt dann fehlt mir das Systemverständnis um zu wissen wo es hapert
<testdr> Christian82: besonders, wenn das installierte XUbuntu älter ist, dann kann es da bei neueren Versionen Änderungen gegeben haben.
<Christian82> zy3pD ich verstehe die Suchergebnisse nicht
<testdr> Christian82: es muss aber ausreichen um gezielte Fragen stellen zu können - und nur der Drucker/Scannername und angeblich XUbuntu reicht dazu nicht.
<Christian82> oder kaum
<testdr> Christian82: welche Ubuntu-Version?
<zy3pD> also 1. system updaten, bei älterem rechner evtl ma sogar lubuntu nehmen und 2. dann mit simple scan gucken ob scanner erkannt wird
<Christian82> Okay, es ist XUbuntu 12.04. Ich habe brscan3-0.2.11-5.amd64.deb heruntergeladen und installiert von der Brother-Homepage. Der Scanner wird nun von simple scan erkannt, kann ihn aber nicht ansprechen. Ergoogelt habe ich, dass das ansteuern über SANE erfolgt. Das hab ich aber drauf. Und es sind alle Updates installiert.
<Christian82> "älterer Rechner" war vielleicht misslich formuliert. AMD Turion X2 64 und 4GB RAM. Müsste Xubuntu packen.
<testdr> Christian82: was meinst Du mit der Brother-Scanner wird von simple scan erkannt, aber es geht nicht?
<Christian82> Das zweite Problem ist, dass jetzt nach dem Updaten Chromium keine Flash-Seiten mehr öffnen kann. Vorher gings. Auch da hab ich gegoogelt und Antworten gefunden ich müsste da was dazu installieren, pepperflash hiess das glaub ich. Und wenn ich das google dann komm ich über die wiki zu  https://packages.qa.debian.org/p/pepperflashplugin-nonfree.html . Da bin ich überfahren - ich hab keine Ahnung, was ich auf der Seite weite
<kubine> Title: Debian Package Tracking System - pepperflashplugin-nonfree (at packages.qa.debian.org)
<Christian82> Und sorry für die Längen, ich weiß nicht was ein "Pastebin" ist, sonst würd ichs machen. Ich hab die Regeln gelesen.
<testdr> Christian82: das ist ein pastebin (steht am Anfang wenn Du den channel hier betrittst): http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<kubine> Title: Neuer Eintrag › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<testdr> zy3pD: könnten es einfach die Zugriffsrechte sein, wenn was -wie auch immer- von der Brother-Website installiert wurde?
<zy3pD> kp aber es gibt bei ubuntuusers im forum bestimmt einen eintrag, wo genau das problem besprochen wurde, da sollte Christian82 ma gucken
<Christian82> "Scannen fehlgeschlagen" - Verbindung zum Scanner konnte nicht hergestellt werden
<Christian82> Das sagt Simple Scan
<testdr> Christian82: wenn Du keine Zeit hast - dann solltest Du versuchen die Probleme anders anzugehen. Was chrome betrifft und flash - ich selbst nutze flash eigentlich nicht - es gibt aber auch noch andere browser, z.B. den firefox und bei dem weiß ich, dass da ein flashplugin installiert wird.
<Christian82> @kubine: die Seite hab ich selbst gefunden, aber ich verstehe nicht, was ich da machen soll :-(
<Christian82> Firefox ist hier auch drauf. Alle Updates installiert - Flash funktioniert nicht.
<testdr> Christian82: was das scannen betrifft - da gilt das gleiche. Du willst/musst scheinbar jetzt sofort scannen - je nach Vorlage hilft da aber auch eine Kamera oder Smartphone weiter. Ich denke nämlich, da die Vorkenntnisse fehlen, hilft es wenig wenn ich von Dir verlange die Zugriffsrechte zu überprüfen und vielleicht sogar das Scanprogramm per sudo (mit root-Rechten) zu starten.
<zy3pD> Christian82, 1. kubine ist ein bot 2. mit firefox: firefox und xubuntu-restricted-extras installieren
<Christian82> Nein, ich muss nicht sofort scannen, aber ich hab seit einem Vierteljahr alleine zwei kleine Kinder zu versorgen. Neben meiner Arbeit. Ich KANN einfach nicht eine Woche lang mit dem Erlernen der Feinheiten hier verbringen. Haltet das bitte nicht für faul, aber ich pack das nicht.
<testdr> Christian82: hast Du denn - wie zy3pD empfohlen hat - die restricted-extras installiert? (das vergess ich immer, dass normale user das übersehen) Oder klappt das auch nicht?
<Christian82> da bin ich grad dabei :-)
<Christian82> der Installer will dafür libav codec und libav utility entfernen. Ist das ok ?
<testdr> wahrscheinlich richtig - das 12.04 ist bei mir zu lange her.
<ulrich> hallo zusammen
<Guest94410> Möchte Xubuntu 14.04.01 installieren, mit Software-RAID. Dazu brauchte ich früher die Alternate-CD-Installation, damit ich mehr Möglichkeiten habe beim Partitionieren. Die gibt es bei 14.04 wohl nicht mehr. Was ist da zu tun?
<Christian82> @testdr: Zitat " da die Vorkenntnisse fehlen, hilft es wenig wenn ich von Dir verlange die Zugriffsrechte zu überprüfen und vielleicht sogar das Scanprogramm per sudo (mit root-Rechten) zu starten"
<Christian82> Wenn Du mir die Kommandos sagst, die ich ins Terminal eingeben soll dann wird schon klappen :-)
<zy3pD> Christian82, prinzipiell solltest du niemls etwas ins termianl eingeben von dem du nicht weißt was es tut "sudo simple-scan" startet das programm simple scan mit adminestrativen rechten, aber solchen beschreibungen soltest du ncit glauben
<Christian82> Ich muss neustarten, komme gleich wieder
<Christian82> Das sudo mit simple scan hat funktioniert. Vielen Dank !
<zy3pD> na da hat testdr ja richtig getippt 
<Christian82> Flash funktioniert aber immer noch nicht, weder im Firefox noch in Chromium. Trotz aller Updates und restricted extras. :-(
<Guest94410> Noch eine Frage: Wie bekomme ich raus, ob mein Prozessor ein 32-Bit oder 64-Bit Modell ist?
<zy3pD> firefox→addons→plugins→flash erlaubt?
<Christian82> Nein. lol. ich hab es jetzt auf "immer aktivieren" gestellt. Ändert aber nichts, die Flash-seite, die ich aufrufen will, lädt immer noch nicht :(
<zy3pD> aber der rehcner hat genug power für flash?
<Christian82> Ja. Bis vor 3 Stunden lief es ja den ganzen Tag
<Christian82> im Chromium
<Christian82> Erst seit dem Updaten geht nix mehr
<bekks> Guest94410: Welche CPU hast du denn genau?
<zy3pD> Christian82, ich bin da jetzt nicht der bewanderste, aber ein upgrade auf 14.04 wäre schon praktisch
<Christian82> Theoretisch könnte ich mir die alte .iso von Xubuntu 12.01 von meiner Festplatte im kaputten Notebook ziehen und hier alles plattmachen und das wieder installieren. In dem Chromium, der da dabei war, hat Flash funktioniert. Aber erscheint irgendwie übertrieben...
<bekks> Und so sinnlos.
<bekks> Was hast du seitdem an deinem System verändert, seit vor drei Stunden Flash in Chromium noch lief?
<tiax> Guest94410: grep -o -w 'lm' /proc/cpuinfo | sort -u
<tiax> kommt da eine Ausgabe?
<mst0> Weiß jemand wie ich SLI unter Ubuntu aktivieren kann?
<Christian82> Oben in der Leiste war ein roter Stern, der mir sagte, dass Aktualisierungen verfügbar sind. Das müssen viele gewesen sein, denn der Rechner war ein halbes Jahr nicht im Einsatz. So ca. 500MB. Die hab ich ihn installieren lassen. Das war der einzige Schritt zwischen Flash und kein Flash.
<bekks> Christian82: Und Chromium hast du neugestartet nach dem Update?
<Christian82> Ja. Den ganzen Rechner hab ich neu gestartet.
<bekks> Dann schieb bitte die gesamte Ausgabe von "about:plugins" in Chromium in einen Pastebin und gib uns die URL bitte.
<tiax> Christian82: das neueste Chromium und das neueste Flash sind, so wie es in Ubuntu 12.04 daherkommt, nicht mehr kompatibel
<tiax> das originale Chrome liefert sein eigenes Flash mit und Firefox ist noch kompatibel. Wenn Du weiter Chromium nutzen möchtest, musst Du was nachinstallieren
<bekks> Welches "neueste Flash"?
<tiax> das mit pepper-api
<bekks> Firefox verwendet kein PepperFlash.
<tiax> genau
<testdr> sieht aus als wenn google was neues macht?
<Christian82> [paste:420233:Plugin]
<Guest89180> Wunderschönen Guten Abend
<tiax> Christian82: Du findest hier eine Anleitung: http://www.webupd8.org/2013/04/install-pepper-flash-player-for.html
<kubine> Title: Install Pepper Flash Player For Chromium In Ubuntu Via PPA ~ Web Upd8: Ubuntu / Linux blog (at www.webupd8.org)
<bekks> Christian82: Das ist keine URL.
<testdr> deshalb hatte ich ihm ja empfohlen den firefox mal zu nehmen - fragt sich noch ob er auch mal youtube probiert hat?
<Christian82> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/420233/
<kubine> Title: Plugin › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Christian82> ja er hat Youtube probiert
<Christian82> tiax - ich lese die Anleitung
<Guest89180> Seit den letzten Kernelupdates(meine Vermutung), wird mein Wlan und Lan nicht mehr angezeigt. Dies geschieht NUR wenn ich aus dem Suspend komme.
<Guest89180> Reboot und alles ist wunderbar. Jemand eine Idee?
<tiax> (youtube hat ein html5-fallback, taugt nicht für Flash-Prüfungen)
<testdr> Guest89180: hast Du auch mal versucht das Netzwerk neu zu starten? - Das NetworkManager-Icon in der Leiste?
<testdr> Guest89180: und was WLAN betrifft - wenn es ein USB-Stick ist, zieh in ab und warte etwas und steck in wieder an - und sage was passiert.
<Guest89180> testdr, Wie neustarten? ich kann es nur deaktivieren und neu aktivieren.
<Christian82> @tiax: Es tut mir leid, aber bei http://www.webupd8.org/2013/04/install-pepper-flash-player-for.html blicke ich nicht durch.
<kubine> Title: Install Pepper Flash Player For Chromium In Ubuntu Via PPA ~ Web Upd8: Ubuntu / Linux blog (at www.webupd8.org)
<Guest89180> testdr, Es ist ein Notebook.. 
<tiax> Christian82: Du brauchst es nicht unbedingt verstehen :) Es reicht, wenn Du bis „Install Pepper Flash for Chromium in UBuntu“ runter scrollst und da die Anweisungen befolgst
<tiax> das in den roten Kästen
<Christian82> Soll ich da erst 14.04 installieren. Was ist ein PPA ? 
<tiax> Ne, nicht 14.04 installieren. Das steht da aber auch nicht ;-)
<Christian82> ok :-)
<tiax> ein PPA ist eine zusätzliche Quelle für Software. Die bitte nur im Ausnahmefall hinzufügen, da könnte nämlich *alles* drin sein
<Christian82> danke
<Christian82> faszinierend. Dieser ganze laufende Text. Da fühlt man sich wie bei "Hackers" - nur ohne jegliche Ahnung...
<Guest89180> testdr, sudo ifconfig wlan6 up -> bringt keine Änderung.. (das ist mein Wlan)
<Guest94410> bekks: cat /proc/cpuinfo sagt u.a. Intel CPU 550 2 GHz
<Guest94410> tiax: da kommt nur lm bei raus
<testdr> Guest89180: ist das jetzt ein USB-Stick oder fest eingebaut? Und welche Art von Suspend machst Du denn, dass auch das Kabel-Netzwerk ausfällt?
<Guest89180> testdr, Das problem trat erst in den letzten Wochen auf. Es ein ein Notebook und WIFI ist fest verbaut. Supsend. Deckel zu und dann Aufmachen und Taste drücken. Passwort eingeben und da.
<testdr> Guest89180: das war nur zum Teil eine Antwort. Es gibt suspend-to-ram und suspend-to-disk
<Guest89180> testdr, Da die Kiste blinkt und sehr schnell da ist, muß es suspend-to-ram sein
<Christian82> tiax ?
<Christian82> Once installed, there's one more step to get Chromium...... ab da versteh ichs nicht mehr
<Christian82> sudo apt-get install gksu #it`s not installed by default in Ubuntu 13.04 gksu gksu gedit /etc/chromium-browser/default
<Christian82> das beides hab ich noch eingegeben
<Guest89180> testdr, Habe nun killall nm-applet gemacht. Leider kein Erfolg
<Christian82> aber in welche Datei soll ich da am Schluss was reinschreiben ?
<Christian82> in etc gibts bei mir auch keinen Unterordner chromium
<testdr> Guest89180: Du musst für Deine Hardware das geladene module kennen - das muss dann entladen werden (scheinbar wird, was es öfter gibt, nach dem suspend der Hardwareteil nicht neu initialisiert, was z.B. bei einem neuen firmware-download auch problematisch ist).
<Guest89180> testdr, Aber es geht ja Wlan und Lan (beides) gleichzeitig nicht.
<testdr> Guest89180: also schau mit lspci nach der Hardware und mit lsmod welche module das sind. -- Und wegen Beidem - immer erst eines nach dem anderen - entscheide Dich.
<Christian82> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/420238/ --- ich verstehe das nicht
<kubine> Title: Flash › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<testdr> Guest89180: wenn Du beide in Betrieb hattest - dann hattest Du wahrscheinlich eine manuelle Änderung vorgenommen - so was kann bei einem Update verloren gehen.
<Guest89180> testdr, ath9k (mac80211) Qualcom Atheros QCA9565/AR9565- wie das Lan moduls heißt weiß ich nicht -> Qualcomm Atheros QCA8172 
<Christian82> nanu ?
<testdr> Guest89180: dann paste ->pastebin, die Ausgabe von lsmod
<Christian82> Ich hab grad eben ne Zeile geschrieben und die ist verschwunden. Naja. Ich hab kein Verzeichnis /etc/chromium-browser/. Ich verstehe das nicht http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/420238/ . 
<kubine> Title: Flash › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Guest89180> testdr, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8534246/
<testdr> Guest89180: ach so, der Befehl "nm-tool" sollte auch anzeigen welches Treibermodul Dein WLAN-CHip braucht
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Guest89180> testdr, mit nm-tool zeigt er ath9k an. aber was lan anbelangt seh ich nichts
<Guest89180> testdr, State: asleep -> ist das eventuell verdächtig?
<testdr> Guest89180: immer eines nach dem anderen: (sleep state ja - wacht nicht auf) -- Du weißt wie module entladen werden? rmmod ath9k
<Guest89180> testdr, Hab ich gemacht. 
<testdr> Guest89180: und wieder mit sudo modprobe geladen? -- Falls ja, dann nochmal diesen Teil vom Netzwerk (das icon auf der Leiste) starten
<Guest89180> testdr, Ja, ist aber immer noch asleep
<testdr> Guest89180: Du hast mit nm-tool gesehen, dass das modul wirklich ath9k ist? Denn wenn das nicht funktioniert, dann sollte es auch bei einem Neustart/Reboot nicht funktionieren - also falsches Modul oder etwas anderes funktionierte nicht, z.B. Modul gar nicht entladen ec.
<Guest89180> testdr, nein, es war vorher ath9k und ist es jetzt auch wieder.. Ich kann rebooten und prüfen wenn du willst
<Guest89180> testdr, Kann man den Treiber nicht erwecken.. Da ja beide weg sind wäre doch denkbar daß das erwecken nicht funktioniert
<testdr> Guest89180: der Treiber(module) wird nicht "erweckt" - es geht um die Hardware
<testdr> Guest89180: wenn es bei Dir nach dem letzten Kernel-Update passiert ist - also wenn es dann am Kernel+Module liegen würde - dann solltest Du erstmal einen älteren (den vorhergehenden) Kernel booten und mit dem prüfen, dass es funktioniert.
<Guest89180> Ja, das kann gut sein. Er spinnt mit dem Suspend gehen auch rum. Das hat er früher nie gemacht. Sprich.. wenn ich suspend wähle, geht bild weg.. und dann kommt es doch wieder, als könne er nicht richtig ausgehen und auch nicht mehr richtig starten
<Guest89180> testdr, Mist hab keinen alten kernel mehr drauf
<testdr> Guest89180: ok - dann war es das wohl. Es ist ja noch mehr nicht so wie erwartet. Da hilft es auch nicht mehr, wenn ich sage, dass ich bei Laptops das Update immer abschalte und es nur "unter Aufsicht" mache. Diese unterschiedliche Hardware gerade bei Laptops ist eben manchmal nicht überall vorhanden und wird getestet.
<Guest89180> testdr, Was auch merkwürdig ist. Ich log mich ein. Es kommt "System Program problem detected" Report problem.. Wenn ich das wähle, dann frägt er nach dem Passwort. Ich gebe dieses ein, mit dem ich eingeloggt bin. Und er sagt das es nicht passt. hmm
<testdr> Guest89180: hast Du mal das Kennwort geändert?
<Guest89180> testdr, Kann ich den Report irgendwo auslesen..?
<Guest89180> testdr, Ich hab eigentlich den Report abgeschaltet. Ja das hab ich mal geändert. Aber das alte geht auch nicht
<testdr> Guest89180: "Report problem" bedeute wohl nicht, dass es eine Fehlerberschreibung gibt, sondern dass man das melden soll.
<testdr> Guest89180: daneben werden Fehler, Warnungen, Meldungen in den Dateien unter /var/log/ protokolliert
<testdr> Guest89180: die Meldungen stehen in den logs fast immer mit der Uhrzeit (Zeitstempel) und man kann sich danach orientieren
<Guest89180> testdr, merkwürdig. jetzt geht suspend. Dann hat es mit einer Anwendung was zu tun.. eventuell Virtualbox.. 
<Guest89180> testdr, Da ich nur sehr selten boote ist mir das noch gar nicht aufgefallen.. jetzt muß ich den fehler suchen. (was das verursacht)
<testdr> Guest89180: arrghh! Natürlich spielen andere Programme eine Rolle - so weit ich weiß funktioniert der Suspend auch nicht wenn noch ein weiterer User aktiv ist - von wegen User wechseln z.B. guest
<Guest89180> testdr, Nein User hab ich nicht gewechselt. Oder einen zweiten angemeldet
<testdr> Guest89180: das war ein Beispiel von dem ich weiß, dass es auch mal den Suspend verhindert hat
<Guest89180> testdr, Ich glaube das mit Virtualbox wars. Wenn das läuft und ich in den Suspend gehe, dann wird Bild dunkel aber er geht nicht richtig aus
<Guest89180> testdr, Ja genau. Wlan und Lan ist jetzt weg
<Guest89180> Da er nicht richtig aus ging, kann er ihn auch nicht richtig aufwecken.
<Guest89180> testdr, jetzt wurde es lustig, habe die Virtualbox beendet, dann ging er in den Suspend.. hammer
<Guest89180> testdr, Ich werd mal neuestes Virtualbox installieren
<Guest89180> testdr, Danke für deinen geistigen Input!
<done_> Ich bin gerade im Recovery Mode und mache dort ein fsck(über das Menu ausgewählt).. habe eine meldung bekommen von den beiden festplatten, wieviel % zusammenhängend ist. Aber er wird und wird nicht fertig.
<done_> Der Cursor blinkt und blinkt. Ich sehe aber keinen Frotschritt. Seit ca. 30Minuten. Ist das Normal? die HDD ist 1TB und SSD ca. 32GB
<rubberduk> froschtritt?
<done_> Fortschritt. :)
<bekks> done_: Wenn das Ding in 24h nicht fertig ist, dann kannst Du Dir langsam Sorgen machen :)
<done_> Demnach ist es also "normal". Ich heb schon immer das Ohr an die Kiste, aber ich kann die Schrittmotoren der HDD nicht hören. 
<done_> Macht er da einen Intensiv Check? Auf einer anderen Kiste hab ich das mal getestet, da ist alles in 1-2Minuten vorbei gewesen.
<rubberduk> done_: welche 1T Platte hat denn Schrittmotoren?
<rubberduk> sowas hab ich das letzte mal auf einer 200 MByte 5,25" RLL Platte gesehen.
<done_> rubberduk, Mir wäre eine Antwort auf meine Frage, wesentlich angenehmer, das dieses "Klug-Sch..."
<bekks> 12fsck führt einen filesystem check aus.
<bekks> Auch ohne 12.
<rubberduk> done_: sorry - aber du hast murks erzählt. ich halt mich jetzt raus. viel spaß mit deinem problem
<done_> rubberduk, Wenn ich jemanden zum Korrekturlesen benötige, dann laß ich es dich Wissen.
<done_> Im Wiki steht -> fsck 	Alle Partitionen überprüfen, kehrt in den read-only-Modus zurück  -> überprüfen heißt nicht korrigieren. Sollte ich mir vielleicht doch Sorgen machen.?
<testdr> done_: wenn Du weißt welche Datenmenge überprüft wird, dann weißt Du auch ob 30 Minuten zu lange sind. Tatsächlich ist bei kleinen Partitionen - Größenordnung 50-100GB - ein fsck bei ext4 innerhalb von wenigen Minuten fertig. Bei Plattendefekten ist es normal, dass der Versuch von Korrekturen sehr, sehr, sehr lange dauern kann.
<done_> testdr, Ich hatte hier eine sehr seltsame Erscheinung. Ich konnte mich als User einloggen. Konnte aber nicht mehr root werden. Immer hieß es, das Passwort sei falsch. Nachdem nun fsck durch gelaufen ist, geht es wieder. Ich kann wieder mit dem vorher abgelehnten Passwort root werden. Was kann das gewesen sein?
<bekks> Ein Dateisystemfehler.
<done_> Ist das normal das der sich so auswirkt? (Womöglich das nicht noch mehr in die Hose geht?)
<testdr> done_: wenn noch nicht die smart-Werte kontrolliert wurden, dann mach das und überlege mal ob ein kompletter smart-test (extended) sinnvoll ist, besonders wenn so einer schon lange nicht mehr gelaufen ist.
<done_> testdr, Das Laufwerk scheint keinen smart selbsttests zu unterstützen. Zumindest ist die Option in dem Programm "Laufwerke" grau unterlegt
<testdr> done_: das klingt danach als wenn smart abgeschaltet wurde.
<done_> Quatsch.. mein Fehler.. (falsches Laufwerk)
<done_> testdr -> Das Laufwerk ist in Ordnung wird angezeigt
<testdr> done_: das sagt leider nicht viel aus - wann lief der letzte extended smart-test?
<testdr> würde mich nicht wundern, wenn noch nie
<schnuppi> hallo leute
<schnuppi> kennt sich jemand zufällig mit Fog Server aus!?
<done_> Aktualisiert vor 2Minuten . In Betrieb seit 2Monate und 14Tage.. :)
<testdr> done_: "aktualisiert" bedeutet nur, dass die smart-Werte gelesen wurden - 
<testdr> done_: in der Laufwerksverwaltung ist ein Eintrag zu einem smart-Testlauf und da kannst Du den langen/extended wählen - falls der Rechner über Nacht läuft, dann wird er damit auch fertig
<done_> OK. Danke
<done_> Aber das verhalten das ich mich nicht mehr als Root einloggen konnte ist schon seltsam. Oder ist das Verhalten normal wenn die /home fehler hat?
<testdr> root-user liegt nicht auf /home - aber wie bekks bereits sagte, im Fall von Fehlern geht ein Login nicht mehr, wenn passwd(shadow) nicht gelesen wird
<testdr> der singleuser-modus kennt dazu keine weiteren user
<Satorisanja> Tach jemand da?
<done_> testdr, Danke!
<Satorisanja> guten Abend . Ich wünsche Euch einen schönen Abend. Habe gerade KDE installiert doch was ist Openbox?
<testdr> openbox ist ein windowmanager - siehe auch http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de Abschnitt Desktops
<kubine> Title: Startseite › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<nagetier> kde/openbox, zwei extreme :)
<schnuppi> hm
<Satorisanja> ok
<Satorisanja> danke
<Christian82> Hallo zusammen. Vor 4 Stunden hatte ich hier um Hilfe gefragt, musste aber kurz vor Schluss schnell weg. Mittlerweile hat alles geklappt und meine Probleme sind gelöst. Dafür wollte ich mich nochmal herzlich bedanken. :-)
<Christian82> Danke sehr und einen schönen Abend noch allen.
<testdr> bitte
#ubuntu-de 2014-10-11
<jeli093> hallo, ich bekomme es nicht hin.... Habe auf einer Datenpartition mein Fotos in einem Ordner Fotos. Diese habe ich per link in den Ordner /home/user/bilder verknüpft. Nach einem Neustart ist der Link nicht aktiv.  Was muß ich machen?
<knightshade> jeli093: Überprüfe, ob der Link auf das richtige Ziel zeigt. Öffne dazu ein Terminal und gib ein: ls -la /home/user/bilder
<macrobat> jeli093: Ich denke der partition ist nicht gemountet
<knightshade> Das kann natürlich auch sein.
<jeli093> ja, das stimmt, wenn ich im Dateimanager auf die Partition klicke, dann kann ich auch auf die Verknüpfungen zu greifen. Wie stelle icj
<jeli093> ich ein , das das schon nach dem start geht?
<jeli093> knightshade: macrobat:  Google sagt zu "gemountet beim start" so was von /etc/fstab ... kann man das einstellen?
<macrobat> mounten macht man in /etc/fstab. man 5 fstab
<macrobat> man mount
<jeli093> macrobat: thx. das sieht SEHR kompliziert aus.... mal sehen.
<macrobat> :D
<knightshade> o.O
<maredebianum1> Moin, der nm merkt sich Passworte nicht mehr. Verbindung nicht 'für alle', damit pw nicht in globaler config, trusty, seit Updates/reboot am Donnerstag, aber nichts nm-relevantes in updated packages. Weiß jemand wie das läuft und wo es klemmen kann?
<jokrebel> maredebianum1: LAN oder WLAN? Vielleicht am Schlüsselbund was verändert?
<maredebianum1> wlan, und am schlüsselbund ist nix geändert, auch in via Updates eher nicht. Auth via schlüsselbund funktioniert in anderen Kontexten, werde auch nicht das Passwort zum Schlüsselbund gefragt (passierte früher mal ab und an). Dazu muss es etwas im $HOME geben, wo man genauer reinschauen kann?
<maredebianum1> jokrebel: oder gibt es eine debug-option, mit der man den nm bzw. schlüsselbund starten kann?
<maredebianum1> allerdings sehe ich jetzt im syslog neuerdings alle 2 min "wlan0: CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-STARTED; nl80211: send_and_recv->nl_recvmsgs failed: -33", dazu gibt es einen alten bugreport, der mir für das AUTH-Problem jedoch nicht relevant erscheint
<maredebianum1>  jokrebel: die Verbindung habe ich auch mal neu eingerichtet im nm-applet/Verbindungen (remove, add)
<jokrebel> nutzt Du Autologin beim hochfahren?
<maredebianum1> jokrebel: nein, login via passwort, und lightdm/gnome 'legacy'/'2D' oder wie es aktuell heißt
<jokrebel> maredebianum1: Und Du hast den Haken bei "alle Benutzer dürfen dieses Netzwerk benutzen" absichtlich _nicht_ gesetzt?
<maredebianum1> jokrebel: richtig, damit das PW nicht in /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections auftaucht (psk=mypassword), Auszug aus der config zur aktuellen Verbindung: "psk-flags=1 permissions=user:username leap-password-flags=1"
<jokrebel> maredebianum1: Da kann ich dann nicht mitreden. Hier ist der Haken gesetzt. 
<maredebianum1> jokrebel: OK, danke. Ist halt etwas komplizierter so, daher schwerer zu debuggen...
<sepz> Moin Leute, ist es nicht möglich eine Festplatte wie folgt zu partitionieren : sda1 primär, sda2 primär, sda3 erweitert und dann 5 logische Partitionen 
<ppq> ja, klar
<ppq> aber du kannst auch gleich GPT nutzen
<ppq> achso, und bei ubuntu ist immer sda4 die erweiterte, iirc
<ppq> die logischen dann ab sda5
<sepz> Ok das wollte ich gerade fragen, denn die erweiterte ist zwar sda3 aber die erste logische würde von Ubuntu sda5 gemacht, danach hab ich noch 2 weitere logisch, sda6 und sda7,jetzt hatte ich aber vor noch eine logische sda8 zu erstellen, gparted lässt mich aber nur eine sda4 als primäre erstellen
<jokrebel> die logische Partition lässt sich natürlich nur dann erstellen, wenn in der erweiterten noch Platz ist
<ppq> jo.. mit GPT wäre alles ganz easy gewesen ;)
<sepz> Das heißt man kann pro erweiterte Partition nur 3 logische erstellen? 
<jokrebel> wenn jetzt frei pPlatz nicht _in _ der Erweiterten sonder _dahinter_ ist dann ist das so
<jokrebel> nein
<sepz> Hm ja aber gpt ist ja soweit ich weiß für dieses uefi, das habe/nutze ich aber nicht 
<jokrebel> sepz: Du hättest, wenn ich Dich richtig verstanden habe, das was jetzt noch frei ist und eine 4te Primäre erlauben würde, mit in die logische (vor dem anlegen der erweiterten) einbeziehen müssen.
<sepz> Achso, das heißt theoretisch kann ich alles nochmal machen, aber muss nur drauf achten das ich den restlichen freien Speicher in der erweiterten Partition habe und nicht dahinter, richtig? 
<jokrebel> sozusagen
<sepz> Ok, kostet mich zwar etwas Zeit aber geht ja trotzdem alles fix, dann werd ich das so machen, besten Dank 
<jokrebel> gerne
<jokrebel> ich glaube es sollte sogar gehn dort auch wieder eine logische anzulegen
<jokrebel> also in dem freinen Platz
<sepz> Blöd nur das Ich alles eventuell demnächst nochmal machen muss, weil ich wahrscheinlich einen neuen Laptop kaufe :D
<jokrebel> sepz: Dann sieh es als Übung ;-)
<sepz> Richtig, dann dürfte wenn es soweit ist alles fixer von der Hand gehen :) 
<ppq> sepz, wird das deine system-platte?
<sepz> Also insgesamt kommt auf die Platte Windows 7, Ubuntu und archlinux drauf, dann noch swap und Home Partitionen
<davls82> Huhu
<stevieh1> uhu
<Justanick> Hey, wie kann ich verschiedene GCC Versionen unter Ubuntu ohne ein Setzen von CC und CXX nutzen?
<dAnjou_> gar nich?
<dAnjou_> Justanick: was ist dein problem?
<Justanick> CC und CXX muss ich auf icc bzw. icpc für den Intel Compiler setzen. Der braucht gcc 4.8.0 in der Distribution ist aber 4.8.2 enthalten.
<Justanick> Wie bekomme ich den I Compiler dazu 4.8.0 zu verwenden.
<dAnjou_> du schmeißt gcc aus den repos runter und installierst 4.8.0 per hand
<Justanick> Schön ist die Lösung nicht. Verwende den 4.8.2 immer für Anwendungen die in den Repos fehlen.
<Justanick> Bräuchte den 4.8.0 nur für den Einzelfall und nicht als Standard.
<dAnjou_> setz ne VM auf und kompilier dadrin?
<Justanick> Daran habe ich auch schon gedacht. Stelle ich mir aber nicht so effizient vor.
<dAnjou_> Justanick: schonmal das problem gegooglet?
<dAnjou_> https://gcc.gnu.org/faq.html#multiple
<kubine> Title: GCC Frequently Asked Questions - GNU Project - Free Software Foundation (FSF) (at gcc.gnu.org)
<dAnjou_> und sicher gibt es nette helferlein von leuten, die dasselbe problem hatten
<Justanick> Jupp, beim letzten mal waren die Leute hier im IRC nicht so glücklich als ich vom umbiegen der GCC Links sprach. 
<Justanick> Also das was in der FAQ steht.
<dAnjou> Justanick: das is ja ganz dein problem :D
<dAnjou> wenn du solche spiränzchen machst, solltest du auch mit den konsequenzen umgehen können
<Justanick> Deswegen suchte ich ja nach einer "schönen" Lösung. ;)
<dAnjou> *sperenzchen offenbar
<dAnjou> Justanick: anscheinend haste noch nich gesucht
<Justanick> update-alternatives macht ja im Prinzip oidentisches.
<Justanick> Oder hast du ncoh etwas anderes gefunden?=
<dAnjou> nö, ich hab das problem ja nich :P
<testdr> Justanick: prinzipiell solle es möglich sein die älter Compilerversion aus den Quellen neu zu erstellen und dabei einen anderen Installationspfad einzutragen, so daß der ältere Compiler unter /usr/local/.. liegt
<Justanick> Liegt aktuell unter /opt/gcc4_8_0
<Justanick> icc nutzt aber noch den 4.8.2 aus dem System
<testdr> Justanick: soll das bedeuten, Du hast beide Compilerversionen installiert und weißt nur nicht wie Du gezielt im? icc diese einsetzt?
<Justanick> Habe es glaube ich gerade gefunden.
<Justanick> -gcc-name=gcc-4.8.0
<Justanick> -gxx-name=g++-4.8.0
<Justanick> Sind scheinbar die Lösung
<testdr> Justanick: wohl nicht ganz - d.h. vielleicht für den einen Fall - normalerweise setzt man die Links um, wie von gcc
<testdr> Justanick: schreib es in ein script, dass Dir die Einstellungen anzeigt und jeweil umsetzt - vielleicht gibt es ja noch mehr Leute, die dann so was brauchen.
<Justanick> Das System nutze nur ich.
<Justanick> Erst mal sehen, ob das jetzt die Lösung des Problems ist. 
<Justanick> Zumindest gibt es jetzt mit 4.8.0 eine brauchbare Fehlermeldung.
<Nosphar> nabend
<Nosphar> meine wordpress installation hat das problem dass es ohne theme dargestellt wird. was kann ich tun?
<k1l_> Nosphar: da gibts nne workaround damit das läuft
<k1l_> siehe unten: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WordPress
<kubine> Title: WordPress - Community Help Wiki (at help.ubuntu.com)
<Nosphar> danke
<Nosphar> ah, ich glaub ich habs. das README sagt nämlich man soll /srv/www/wp-content verwenden und in den online docs liegt es in /var/www/html/wp-content
<LupusE> g'morgen
<Nosphar> nö, bringt leider nichts weil ich die /etc/wordpress/config-localhost.php neu anlegen mußte und das nichts bewirkt
<Justanick> Danke soweit
<_Doktor_> Hallo. Ich habe mal eine Verständnisfrage: ich habe ubuntu server lts installiert, wobei ich ausgewählt habe, dass die /home Verzeichnise verschlüsselt werden. Beim einloggen ist mir jetzt aufgefallen, dass immer die ganzen freien Kapazitäten nach /home gemounted werden. Jetzt möchte ich owncloud installieren. Gibt das System dann owncloud automatisch den Platz den es in Anspruch nimmt 
<_Doktor_> oder muss ich das noch mal neu aufsetzen mit genügend Platz für das owncloud Verzeichnis?
<dAnjou> "dass immer die ganzen freien Kapazitäten nach /home gemounted werden"
<dAnjou> woran siehst du das?
<_Doktor_> naja...wenn ich df mache, ist unter /home immer alles zu sehen
<dAnjou> und warum verschlüsselst du homes auf einem server?
<_Doktor_> wieso nicht?
<dAnjou> soweit ich weiß, bringt das performanceeinbußen mit, die man auf nem server nich unbedingt haben will
<_Doktor_> ah..das ist ok...auf dem server sind exakt 1 user :)
<_Doktor_> aber die ursprungsfrage ist noch nicht geklärt...
<dAnjou> oke, was sagt denn df so? und mount? http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<kubine> Title: Neuer Eintrag › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<_Doktor_> tjo. leider ist die installation schon 4 wochen her und ich habe keine ahnug mehr wie das passwort ist :/. gibts wohl nur eine neuinstallation, oder? Root kann sich ja nicht einloggen :((
<Longbottom> _Doktor_: sudo geht nicht? Und warum willst du neu installieren?
<_Doktor_> ich komme als user nicht mehr auf den rechner
<PBeck> _Doktor_: verschlüsselt?
<_Doktor_> nur die homedirs
<PBeck> oh dann ist es vorbei
<PBeck> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Zugangsdaten_vergessen
<kubine> Title: Zugangsdaten vergessen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<_Doktor_> tjo
<_Doktor_> werde es mal testen
<PBeck> _Doktor_: also zumindest die daten sind nicht mehr lesbar. Kannst halt so einen neuen user anlegen
<_Doktor_> ./home ist nicht lesbar, weil der key sich mit dem neuen passwort ändert, richtig?
<PBeck> genau
<PBeck> sinn der sache ;)
<PBeck> mit dem passwort ursprungspasswort wurde dein home verschlüsselt. So wird es bei der anmeldung auch entschlüsselt. Mit einem neuen passwort funktioniert das natürlich nicht mehr.
<maredebianum3> _Doktor_: beim verschlüsseln solltest du (das nächste Mal) vielleicht wirklich den key (wrapped-passphrase) irgendwo sicher speichern, oder das passwort aufschreiben (es ist nicht ungewöhnlich, das kurz darauf vergessen zu haben). Als Tool zum Einhängen von verschlüsselten Homes hilft übrigens ecryptfs-recover-private weiter.
<flattyre> unter trusty muß ich nach einer unterbrechung der netzwerkverbindung (z. b. netzwerkkabel gezogen) einen neustart machen um wieder ins netz zu kommen. unter precise war das nicht notwendig. möglicherweise ein (sicherheits)feature? meine frage: gibt es eine möglichkeit ohne neustart die netzwerkverbindung wiederherzustellen?
<PBeck> flattyre: sollte es normalerweise automatisch tun
<PBeck> flattyre: tut es zumindest bei mir
<PBeck> flattyre: dmesg sollte normalerweise zeigen, wieso es nicht mehr geht
<PBeck> flattyre: oder du hast kein automatisches verbinden aktiviert
<flattyre> doch, das häkchen ist gesetzt
<flattyre> welche zeile bei dmesg ist da relevant
<PBeck> flattyre: ausstecken, einstecken und schauen was angezeigt wird
<flattyre> ok, jetzt gehts wieder. hatte wohl was mit der zweiten netzwerkkarte zu tun, die noch eingebaut war. 
<PBeck> flattyre: hast das gesehen am output oder gings einfach so wieder ohne änderung?
<maredebianum3> flattyre: ich hatte mal ne (wifi-)karte, da half nur rmmod des moduls und wieder laden (modprobe), wenn die sich aufgehängt hatte
<multis> guten abend miteinander, ich habe das problem, das ich mein wlan nicht nutzen kann. lshw listet die eingebaute pcie-karte zwar auf http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/420243/ ,sagt mir aber sie sei ungefordert und unter netzwerkeinstellung taucht nichts auf. scheint keinen treiber zu haben. weiss jemand von euch weiter. ich schau mal schnell noch auf der herstellerseite nach treibern
<kubine> Title: wlan karte ungefordert › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<multis> ok, ich habe den treiber von der asus seite, aber nur als quelltext. so wie es aussieht muss ich wohl damit den ganzen kernel neu kompilieren. kann mir jemand dabei helfen?
<Longbottom> multis: Warum glaubst du, dass du den gesamten Kernel kompilieren musst? Normalerweise reicht es, das linux-headers Paket zu installieren und dann den Treiber zu übersetzen.
<multis> ok, mein english ist leider auch nicht perfekt. lese mich grade durch ein paar englische anleitungen, aber wenn du mir helfen kannst, waere ich dir sehr dankbar
<derkleinemann> Hey people
<derkleinemann> kann mir jmd helfen?
<multis> eventuell
<stevieh1> multis: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2217996&page=2&p=12997915#post12997915 das hast du dir angeschaut?
<kubine> Title: [ubuntu] Asus PCE-N53 patch/driver 14.04 - Page 2 (at ubuntuforums.org)
<multis> ja, da bin ich grade
<stevieh1> das sieht doch ziemlich machbar aus?
<multis> naja, einfach sieht es nicht aus, aber ich werd es wohl mal probieren muessen
<derkleinemann> ey leute
<multis> ausserdem habe ich die pcie karte, aber das sollte wohl das selbe sein
<stevieh1> probiers aus, dauert 10 mins
<derkleinemann> ich bin it-admin
<derkleinemann> bei einer etwass größeren firma
<derkleinemann> nu hab ich  ne frage
<derkleinemann> wie sichert man - am besten - einen root server der beim hoster steht?
<derkleinemann> über rsync, rsnapshot oder einfaches tar.gz der files?
<stevieh1> alles gehbare wege.
<tiax> kommt drauf an, was man sichern will
<derkleinemann> hauptsächlich ordner
<tiax> Datenbanken, Konfiguration, Webscripte, Binäre Uploads, E-Mails, was denn?
<derkleinemann> SQL sichere ich seperat via mysqldump
<derkleinemann> komplettes www verzeichnis mit webscripten
<derkleinemann> zb mediawiki usw
<derkleinemann> und konfigs
<stevieh1> schau dir evtl. auch mal duplicity an
<derkleinemann> zb configuration.xml mit veränderten ports etc
<tiax> verwendest Du puppet o.Ä. für Konfiguration und Installation?
<derkleinemann> no
<tiax> Dann /etc unter git stellen (mit etc-keeper) und mit rsnapshot /var/www oder wo Du das Zeug herumfliegen hast
<tiax> im Idealfall hast Du aber auch Dein mediawiki im git und nur die Uploads usw als binäre Dateien mit rsnapshot zu sichern
<derkleinemann> ich will das nicht zuuu kompliziert haben, bei uns ist die sicherung allgemein bei allen servern sehr dürfte
<derkleinemann> aber meine server will ich zumindest etwaas sichern
<derkleinemann> ich könnte doch einfach esnapshot nehmen
<derkleinemann> und dort zu sicherende patths
<tiax> naja kompliziert ist Ansichtssache. Änderungen an Code und Konfiguration sollten schon nachvollziehbar sein. Wenn Dir das nicht wichtig ist, machst halt rsnapshot von /etc und /var/www und wo Du halt sonst Daten rumliegen hast
<derkleinemann> jo
<derkleinemann> rsnapshot oder rsync ?
<tiax> Ansichtssache
<derkleinemann> wofür gibts du dein +1 ?
<tiax> ich nehme rsnapshot
<derkleinemann> ok thanxx
<garmelpo> abnd
<garmelpo> man ne frage. Ich brauche auf einem pc kein cups bzw. ich will kein Dients cupsd laufen haben. Wenn ich nun cups deinstalliere, kann ich dann trotzdem noch seiten als pdf drucken?
<stevieh1> ich würde sagen, nicht den universellen cups pdf printer
#ubuntu-de 2014-10-12
<harry> exit
<harry> quit
<multis> hallo zusammen, hat jemand von euch zufaellig eine ralink rt5592/rt2800 wlankarte unter kerne l3.13 am laufen. ich habe sie in viel kleinarbeit installiert bekommen, sieht wird angezeigtund scheint auch zu funktionieren, nur sobald ich z.b. durch den browser ueber sie auf das netzwerk zugreiffe bekomme ich einen "Kernel Panic, not syncing. Fatal exception in interrupt". im netz hab ich bisher nur einen patch fuer kernel 3.15 gefun
<multis> kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?
<ppq> multis, bei sowas würd ich nicht groß rumbasteln, sondern direkt einen aktuelleren kernel testen. dank paketverwaltung kann man problemlos neue versionen in friedlicher koexistenz zum alten kernel betreiben und auch ohne schmerzen wieder runterschmeißen
<ppq> !mainline-kernel > multis 
<kubine> multis: Informationen zu Mainline-Kernel finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Mainline-Kernel
<multis> ja, aber wie finde ich den, bei synaptic taucht er noch nicht auf. ah, muss wohl erst noch die paketquellen aendern
<ppq> nein
<ppq> du musst das .deb paket selbst herunterladen und installieren, lies mal den artikel
<multis> ok, mach ich, danke schonmal
<rentier_> Huhu! Kann mir mal kurz eben schnell jemand helfen herauszufinden, was mir dauernd ungewollt den Bildschirm ausknipst?
<rentier_> Light-Locker und Xscreensaver hab ich schon deinstalliert
<ppq> rentier_, google mal nach "xset dpms", da sollte sich was finden lassen
<fordprefect> Hallo
<fordprefect> Weiss jemand, wie ich meine Tastatur dazu bekomme, Akzentzeichen und das spanische Enje eingebbar zu machen, aber gleichzeitig auch die Deutschen Buchstaben?   Die Akzente habe ich schon hinbekommen, aber das enje fehlt mir noch.   (enje ist das kleine n mit der Wellenlinie darüber).
<fordprefect> Ich habe übrigens die LTS-Version von Ubuntu 14
<jokrebel> fordprefect: Über die Zeichentabelle reicht nicht?
<multis> hmm,  jetzt habe ich den kernel 3.15 und trotzdem klappt es nicht. irgendwie haengt das terminal waehrend des patchens
<multis> https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=152960&p=3 so hab ich es probiert
<kubine> Title: ASUS PCE-N53 Kernel Panic (Page 3) / Kernel & Hardware / Arch Linux Forums (at bbs.archlinux.org)
<jokrebel> ñ
<maredebianum1> fordprefect: die Tools dazu heißen mit xkb
<bromblumen> .
<rentier_> ppq, es ist nicht dpms. Ich hab vorhin im Terminal xset -dpms eingegeben und dann mit xset -q überprüft. Da stand eindeutig  "DPMS is Disabled"
<rentier_> ppq, trotzdem isser grad schon WIEDER ausgegangen
<rentier_> ppq,  da stand allerdings auch "Screen Saver:
<rentier_>   prefer blanking:  yes    allow exposures:  yes
<rentier_>   timeout:  600    cycle:  600
<rentier_> "
<jokrebel> rentier_: Na dann ist wohl dochnoch ein Bildschirmschoner aktiv
<rentier_> jokrebel, aber welcher?
<rentier_> jokrebel,  ich hab jetzt ersma xf4ce energiemanagement deinstalliert
<ring0> rentier_, nutzt du nouveau?
<rentier_> jokrebel, das hat aber an der Ausgabe von xset -q nichts geändert
<jokrebel> ob da jetzt alles deinstallieren die Lösung ist möcht ich vorsichtig anzweifeln
<rentier_> ring0, nicht bewusst falls das nicht per default beim Tahr update installiert wurde
<rentier_> ich bin gegen Bildschirmschoner und würde so was nie bewusst installieren, ich knips meinen Bildschirm aus wenn ich ihn nicht brauche
<ring0> nouveau ist mehr der videotreiber, kein bildschirmschoner
<rentier_> ring0, synaptic zeigt mir drei installierte Pakete, in denen nouveau vorkommt
<rentier_> librdm-nouveau2, librdm-nouveau:i386 und xserver-xorg-video-nouveau2
<jokrebel> such mit synaptic doch mal nach anderen screensavern
<ring0> ich hatte es mit einer der letzten nouveau versionen auch, dass mein bildschirm einfach pause macht nach einer gewissen zeit. obwohl nichts dergleichen eingestellt war. behoben hat es dann scheinbar ein update
<rentier_> ring0, ich hab mir das erst durch das Systemupdate auf Tahr EINGEFANGEN!
<ring0> ahja, na dann wirds wohl eher was anderes sein
<ring0> denn mit der aktuellen version gibt es hier keine probleme mehr
<jokrebel> rentier_: Vielleicht auch andere Desktopumgebungen mitinstalliert?
<rentier_> jokrebel, nein. Ich hab da was gefunden namens xdg-utils, darunter xdg-screensaver, verstehe aber die manpage icht ganz
<rentier_> jedenfalls gibt es auf xdg-screensaver status ein 'enabled' aus
<rentier_> aber was meinen die da mit der Window ID, kann man da für jedes PROGRAMMfenster separat nen screensaver einschalten?!
<ring0> ne, ein x window. also nicht ein einzelnes anwendungsfenster auf einem x window
<rentier_> ring0, welche windowID geb ich ihm denn ein? ohne will er kein suspend machen
<ring0> die von deiner laufenden x session
<rentier_> hätte nicht übel lust, diese ganzen xdg utils zu deinstallieren, ich brauch die für NIX
<jokrebel> rentier_: Mach mal ein "xset s off"
<rentier_> ring0, was weiß ich denn wie die heißt? Ich mache meinen Computer an und dann geht der und ich kann die WICHTIGEN Dinge machen
<ring0> nur weil du nicht weißt, was hinter dem paket steht, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass du es nicht brauchst
<jokrebel> rentier_: Und dann schau nochmal nach dem status
<rentier_> jokrebel,  jetzt isses 'disabled'
<ring0> xdg-open aus dem selben paket z.b. nutzen viele programme
<rentier_> jokrebel,  wird er nach dem nächsten reboot jetzt wieder an sein?
<jokrebel> rentier_: Würde vorschlagen, Du schaust jetzt erst mal ob das Dein Problem beseitigt hat (sprich für die Zeit die das immer dauerte Finger weg von Maus und Tastatur ;-). Wenn ja, kannst ja mal nen Reboot wagen und nachschaun (oder nochmal abwarten<g>)
<jokrebel> rentier_: Und von wildem "alles deinstallieren was man meint nicht zu brauchen" (vielleicht braucht es aber irgend ne wichtige Systemkomponente) rate ich dringend ab.
<rentier_> jokrebel,  wenn die Entwickler das doch auch in der umgekehrten Richtung beherzigen würden, statt einfach wahllos alles mögliche in die Distribution zu packen
<ring0> rentier_, das machen die entwickler nicht. da hast du eine verzerrte unwissende sichtweise
<jokrebel> und es steht hier auch nicht zum Thema
<rentier_> ring0, nenn es wie du willst - unter 13.04 hatte ich eben genau dieses Problem schon mal gelöst und nach dem Update ist es wieder da und tausend andere.
<ring0> rentier_, wenn du es schonmal gelöst hast, dann löse es doch auf die alte art wieder und erzähl hier nicht so einen quark
<rentier_> ring0,  es lag damals ja an etwas anderem!
<rentier_> das hab ich ja längst probiert, nutzte nur diesmal nix
<ring0> rentier_, dann wird es wohl kaum das gleiche problem sein…
<jokrebel> rentier_: Warscheinlich hattest Du es eben nicht gelöst sondern nur ein temporäres Workaround genutzt. Hier ist es jedenfalls mit 14.04 kein Problem den Screensaver ganz einfach per klick dauerhaft abzuschalten. Aber wenn schon jemand einfach wild draufrum deinstalliert frag ich gar nicht mehr weiter.
<rentier_> ring0,  selbstredend ist es das: Bildschirm wird ausgeknipst ohne dass ich es will. Haargenau das gleiche Problem.
<rentier_> jokrebel, und was glaubst du, wo ich den workaround her hatte?
<ring0> rentier_, es ist nicht das gleiche technische problem, sonst würde die gleiche technische herangehensweise zur lösung führen. viel spaß noch beim wild rumbasteln und löschene
<rentier_> a) vom Himmel gefallen b) aus #ubtuntu-de c) göttliche Eingebung d) Pakt mit Billl Gatĥĥĥ dem Teufel
<jokrebel> rentier_: Wildes purgen wird hier jedenfalls normalerweise nicht empfohlen.
<jokrebel> und nun genug Offtopic
<jottbe> Hallo Jokrebel, sorry, hab Deine Antwort erst jetzt gesehen, dachte da ist niemand da.
<jottbe> Es ging um das enje (n mit tilde)
<jottbe> eine Zeichentabelle, die ich jedesmal öffne um es dann auszuwählen würde mir nicht reichen.
<jottbe> Stell Dir vor, Du müsstest das ß immer aus einer Tabelle auswählen, wenn Du etwas schreibst
<jottbe> das ist nicht besonders toll
<jottbe> auf meinem MacBook, so blöd wie ich das Ding auch finde, geht es recht praktisch
<jottbe> [alt]+n  und danch nochmal n
<jottbe> und dann kommt das Zeichen
<jottbe> und das ohne vorher etwas einstellen zu müssen. Sowas hätte ich mir auf ubuntu auch gewünscht
<jottbe> gibt es sowas?
<jottbe> ich möchte eine reine spanische Tastatureinstellung eher vermeiden, in der dann womöglich keine Tastaturbeschriftung nicht mehr zur Funktion der Tasten passt
<jottbe> eine Umstellung ansonsten wäre aber sonst schon ok
<jokrebel> fordprefect: Und hier herin sind noch mehr die helfen können.
<jottbe> also spanischer Modus mit enje und Akzenten ggf. ohne deutsche Umlaute
<jottbe> nochmal für alle: ich habe eine deutsche Tastatureinstellung. Ich kann Akzente eingeben, aber das enje (n mit Tilde obendrüber) kann ich nicht über die Tastatur eingeben und eine Auswahl über eine Zeichentabelle wäre etwas unpraktisch
<jokrebel> jottbe: Es soll auch mit Tastenkombinationen und Nummernblock gehn laß ich vorhin. Und ein neuer Nick beim selben Problem ist eher nicht zielführend ;-)
<jottbe> danke Du bist sehr nett
<jottbe> nummernblock geht nur, wenn Du einen hast auf der Tastatur
<ring0> jottbe, wähle in deinen tastatur einstellungen deutsch, aber nicht mit "eliminate dead keys" (keine ahnung wie das auf deutsch übersetzt wurde). anschließend kannst du mit "ALT GR und +" das ~ machen, es kommt keine ausgabe, erst nachdem du das normale n drückst. anschließend hast du dein ñ
<fordprefect> ohne tote akzente oder so ähnlich heisst das wohl
<fordprefect> das habe ich ausprobiert, die Akzente kann ich damit auch eingeben, aber das enje fehlt. Vorher tilde zu tippen bringt nichts, weil es immer als eigenes zeichen interpretiert wird.
<fordprefect> Ok vielleicht gibt es ja doch eine bstimmte Tastenkombination, mit der man es herzaubern kann
<ring0> ja, mit ALT GR und +
<ring0> wie ich schrieb…
<fordprefect> da kommt bei mir nur eine Tilde
<ring0> wenn da direkt die tilde kommt, nachdem du die tastenkombination gedrückt hast, hast du als tastaturlayout deutsch (mit eliminate dead keys)
<fordprefect> aha ok, dann muss ich das nochmal probieren
<ring0> sinn und zweck von eliminate dead keys ist ja, dass direkt auf jeden tastendruck eine ausgabe erfolgt → keine gefühlt toten tasten ;)
<ring0> das funktioniert auch einwandfrei mit dem ñ, vor 1 minute ausprobiert
<fordprefect> also in den Einstellungen zur Tastatur habe ich nur "Deutsch" und "Deutsch (ohne Akzenttasten)"
<fordprefect> ich habe gerade Deutsch ausgewählt und bei den Akzenttasten ist es ja eigentlich so, dass sie nicht direkt am Bildschirm erscheinen, sondern erst, wenn man den Vokal drückt. Gibt es noch etwas anderes?
<ring0> was nutzt du denn als oberfläche? gnome, kde oder unity?
<fordprefect> gnome, das ist aktuell glaub classic
<Rammelbieber> REGISTER
<Longbottom> fordprefect: Das ~ geht bei mir auch nicht als tote Taste, obwohl es mit "sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration" entsprechend eingestellt ist. Mit der Compose-Taste kann ich aber ñ eingeben. (Compose (ist bei mir die rechte Windows Taste), dann AltGr-+, dann 'n'). Siehe auch: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Sonderzeichen
<kubine> Title: Sonderzeichen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<fordprefect> Longbottom: ok danke. Was für eine Tastatureinstellung hast Du gewählt?
<Longbottom> fordprefect: Ich habs mit "sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration" eingestellt. Klick dich da einfach durch, das findest du schon.
<jokrebel> fordprefect: Stell die Tastatur auf "Deutsch (veraltet)" dann geht das mit AltGR + ~ dann n
<jokrebel> ñ
<ring0> jokrebel, ah danke. veraltet, welch nette übersetzung :)
<jokrebel> ring0: Hab halt alle durchprobiert ^^
<ring0> Longbottom, danke auch für den sonderzeichen tip im wiki. ich war mir der zweiten ebene von alt gr gar nicht bewusst
<ring0> jokrebel, das nenne ich mal einsatz. stark!
<fordprefect> ok danke
<fordprefect> veraltet *g* darauf muss man erst mal kommen
<fordprefect> Heee super
<fordprefect> danke
<fordprefect> España : o)
<fordprefect> vielen dank
<fordprefect> ich wünsch Euch noch einen schönen Abend!
<ring0> gerne und danke. ebenso :)
<Longbottom> Da gibt es sogar einen Bug dazu: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/1277641
<kubine> Title: Bug #1277641 “German keyboard layout loses tilde dead key” : Bugs : “gnome-control-center” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<teepee> hi!
<teepee> ich versuche mingw-w64 für 14.04 aus den source archiven zu bauen
<teepee> aber irgendwie hängen die pakete im kreis voneinander ab
<teepee> hat da jemand 'nen tip?
<Longbottom> teepee: Machst du es so: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpdatingADeb ?
<kubine> Title: UpdatingADeb - Community Help Wiki (at help.ubuntu.com)
<teepee> Longbottom: nicht exakt so, der build läuft auf dem openSUSE build service (https://build.opensuse.org/)
<kubine> Title: Open Build Service API (at build.opensuse.org)
<teepee> was der letztendlich dort macht ist - *.dsc und source tar files runterladen - dpkg-source / dpkg-buildpackage aufrufen
<teepee> das ist auch normalerweise kein problem
<teepee> aber
<Longbottom> teepee: Dann solltest du vielleicht dort fragen: #opensuse-buildservice
<teepee> ist ja kein build-service problem
<teepee> sondern ein ubuntu packaging problem
<teepee> mingw-w64 hängt ab von gcc-mingw-w64-i686
<jokrebel> !enter > teepee 
<kubine> teepee: Enter ist kein Satzzeichen, versuche deine Sätze in so wenige Zeilen wie möglich zu packen.
<teepee> gcc-mingw-w64 hängt ab von mingw-w64-i686-dev
<teepee> und das wiederum kommt aus mingw-w64
<Longbottom> teepee: Hast du schon versucht mingw-w64 unter Ubuntu zu übersetzen?
<teepee> Longbottom: Ich denke mal das ist wohl der nächste Versuch. Normalerweise ist das ja nicht nötig, aber der build service hat dummerweise keinen Zugriff auf das Universe repo
<Inge3495> Huhu, wie stell ich den Ton auf Mono?
<jokrebel> Inge3495: Warum will man sowas?
<Fuchs> Inge3495: pulse kann es, aber es ist ein bisschen Bastelei. Anwendungsfall? 
<Inge3495> jokrebel, weil das Video das ich grad kucke nur auf einem Kanal ton hat und das macht mich wahnsinnig
<jokrebel> Inge3495: Dann wird es vielleicht einfacher sein, das in Deinem Player zu lösen.
<Fuchs> Inge3495: dann ist es vermutlich einfacher, die balance hier einfach kurz zu schieben in einer gescheiten Lautstaerkeregelung, z.B. pavucontrol 
<Inge3495> jokrebel,  ich hab noch GAR keinen Ubuntu Videoplayer gesehen, wo das ginge
<Fuchs> ich kann direkt aus dem Stegreif einige nennen, 
<Fuchs> aber das spielt keine Rolle
<Inge3495> weder gnome mplayer noch parole und wenn VL das kann, ist es unter garantie tieeeef in irgend nem kryptischen Untermenü
<Fuchs> VLC und die mplayer frontends  (z.B. smplayer) koennen es, aber eben: schieb einfach die balance 
<Inge3495> fuchs wo ist denn da ein balanceregler?
<Fuchs> Inge3495: in VLC  Einstellungen -> Alle -> Audio -> Ausgabemodule  kannst Du umstellen
<Fuchs> das sollte auch gehen
<Fuchs> ansonsten hat es da auch einen Mono Filter
<Inge3495> Fuchs, wenn ich pavucontrol im Terminal aufrufe kommt die ganz normale Lautstärkeregelung
<Fuchs> oder ein Remap ...
<Inge3495> Fuchs, und die hat bei mir keinen balanceregler sondern nur je einen regler für die STereokanäle, das hilt nicht
<Inge3495> Fuchs, wie geht denn das mit dem Remap?
<Fuchs> in smplayer ist es wiederum Ton -> Stereomodus -> Mono 
<Fuchs> Inge3495: Du hast links die Kanaele  (rechts, links, mitte etc.) und rechts kannst Du da einen anderen Kanal drauf mappen, also koenntest Du z.B. links sowohl auf rechts wie auch links legen
<Fuchs> (oder rechts, je nach dem halt welcher Kanal da Ton hat) 
<Inge3495> Fuchs, was wie wo hab ich das?
<Fuchs> in den VLC Audioeinstellungen, unter Filter 
<Fuchs> einfach unten auswaehlen, dass Du alle Einstellungen willst, und nicht "Einfach"
<Inge3495> wie kommt es eigentlich, dass in VL das Bild super viel schlechter ist als mit anderen Videoplayern?
<Inge3495> Beim Hochskalieren kommen da richtig üble Treppenstufen in diagonalen Linien und so
<stevieh> Inge3495: du hast kein deinterlacing angeschaltet?
<Inge3495> stevieh,  doch!
<stevieh> dann hast du vielleicht nicht das hübsche interlacing gewählt? der vlc macht das eigentlich schon recht gut.
<schnuppi> hallo leute
<schnuppi> kennt sich jemand zufällig mit fog server aus?
<schnuppi> ich bin ja mal gespannt wann ubuntu ausgereift ist
<dAnjou> schnuppi: netter trollversuch. is sonntags kurz nach mitternacht aber ein bisschen deplatziert ;)
<dAnjou> und da ich's jetzt erst sehe, es ist auch in diesem channel unangebracht
#ubuntu-de 2015-10-05
<kirsten> hallöchen,  ich höre immer, dass man auf dem MAC so richtig gut und schnell Dateien finden kann. Ich denke, dass müsste auf meinen Ubuntu-Rechnern doch auch gehen. Ich nutze Ubuntu Mate leider sucht der immer recht lange nach Dateien. Gibt es einen Trick, um die Suche zu beschleunigen? Ach ja, meine Daten liegen auf einem NAS-Server
<_moep_> mit was suchst du denn
<kirsten> meistens mit der Lupe aus caja
<kirsten> manchmal aber auch Orte > nach Dateien suchen
<tuor> kirsten, also mit der lupe geht es bie mir (lokal + SSD) schnell.
<kirsten> naja, ssd hab ich nicht. Mein Rechner ist 5 Jahre alt
<kirsten> cool wäre, wenn eine Datenbank im Hintergrund laufen würde, und alle Dateien automatisch indizieren würde, oder so
<dadrc> Tut sie
<kirsten> hm, ist bei mir aber echt langsam :(
<dadrc> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/locate
<dadrc> Wahrscheinlich benutzt Mate nur einfach was anderes
<kirsten> kann man locate an eine Oberfläche koppeln?
<dadrc> catfish sollte das können
<_moep_> also ich bevorzuge da die konsole, weil man da schön eingrenzen kann
<_moep_> ala mlocate file |grep bin
<dadrc> catfish kann da auch einiges, einfach mal ausprobieren
<kirsten> catfish liest sich gut, danke!
<stevieh> und schau dir mal recoll an
<stevieh> das indiziert nicht nur die Dateinamen sondern auch die inhalte
<endstille> Hallo Zusammen, kann mir einer sagen, wie ich ein *.pem Zertifikat im Client importieren kann?
<endstille> Wir betreiben eine Citrix-Farm, das Zertifikat ist auf Thin-Clients bereits installiert. Jetzt möchte ich es auch auf Ubuntu-Laptops importieren, um Citrix auch dort nutzen zu können. Danke
<dadrc> Systemweit? In /usr/local/share/ca-certificates/ schieben, drauf achten, dass es als Endung .crt hat, dann einmal `sudo update-ca-certificates` ausführen
<endstille> ahh, habs in der Wiki grade auch gefunden, vielen Dank! https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/CA
<endstille> klappt noch nicht ganz, aber ich bin grade am hin und her konvertieren ^^
<tuor> hi, ich verwende oft mals alt+f2 um Programme zu starten fuer welche kein .desktop file haben (bzw. ich keines angelegt habe) oder parameter nicht immer gleich sind. Beispiel: Virt-Viewer, ich verwende den um auf den virtuellen Bildschirm der VMs zu sehen. Klar ich kann es einfach in einem Terminal aufmachen. Dann habe ich aber stehts eines Rumliegen welches ich eigendlich nicht brauche. Ich suche nun also
<tuor> etwas was aehnlich funktioniert wie alt+f2 aber tabcompletion hat und auch parameter kennt (kompletieren kann). Wenn ich enter druecke verschwindet es und das Programm startet dann. Wenn es nicht klar ist wanoch ich suche einfach fragen. :)
<tuor> (mein System: Ubuntu 14.04)
<ppq> tuor, spontanfund: gmrun (eher minimalistisch)
<tuor> ppq, ok thx ich schaus mir an. :)
<ppq> hm, kann keine parameter vervollständigen, nur den programmnamen
<tuor> schade. :( Ich habs jetzt noch nicht drauf (noch keine vm zur hand um zu testen). Waere schon mal ein Anfang auch wenn Parameter nett waeren.
<ppq> tuor, http://askubuntu.com/a/5378
<ppq> tuor, pack das in ein script, ersetze "my text to be posted" durch "nohup ", dann setze das propgramm, das bei alt+f2 gestartet wird, auf den pfad des skripts
<ppq> bzw, starte ein terminal, in dem das script ausgeführt wird
<ppq> und dann kannst du da deinen befehl tippen und danach das fenster manuell schließen, die gestartete anwendung bleiubt dank nohup offen
<ppq> vielleicht kannst du das auch durch expect machen lassen. nach dem enter drücken und ausführen einfach das fenster schließen lassen, irgendwie
<ppq> so hättest du dann einfach ein xterm (z.b.) fenster statt sonem application finder
<tuor> ppq, toent nett. :) Ich probiers mal.
<musca> tuor: dropdown-terminals sind ideal, um sie (nicht) unbenutzt herumstehen zu lassen
<tuor> musca, hmm auch was. :)
<ppq> so könnte es gehen:    interact \n exit
<ppq> statt nur "interact"
<ppq> hm ne, noch nicht ganz+
<ppq> ha, ich habs
<ppq> tuor, http://paste.ubuntu.com/12690397/
<ppq> pack das in ein script, mach es ausführbar. dann setz den befehl für alt+f2 auf:        xterm -e /pfad/zum/script
<ppq> wenn man dann auf alt+f2 drückt, kommt xterm mit "nohup " schon vorgetippt, dann gibt man seinen befehl ein und drückt enter. der befehl wird gestartet und sofort wird xterm geschlossen
<ppq> eine schwäche hat's: wenn man zwei mal tab drückt um verfügbare optionen anzuzeigen, geht es auch aus
<ppq> aber vervollständigen (ohne eine neue zeile auszugeben) klappt
<tuor> so heiss. :)
<ppq> tuor, hab's jetzt auf ne etwas eklige art gelöst: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12690438/
<ppq> eklig, weil locale-abhängig.
<ppq> so kann man aber tab completion auch nutzen, wenn neue zeilen kommen, ohne dass das fenster zugeht
<ppq> und erst nach drücken auf enter geht es zu
<tuor> ^^ :) jo bei mir ist alles Englisch daher pass ich den Text an und passt. :)
<tuor> klappt.
<tuor> Jetzt muss ich nur noch hinkriegen den alt-f2 zu ersetzen oder es im guake als Startskipt laufen lassen. :)
<ppq> welche desktopumgebung hast du? unity?
<ppq> https://askubuntu.com/questions/76576/remapping-alt-f2-in-unity
<tuor> jo, habs hingekriegt, einfach tastenkuerzel auf super+f2 gesetzt und alt-f2 neu gesetzt.
<tuor> thx. :)
<ppq> ah, ok, so gehts natürlich auch
<tuor> so cu muss mal einkaufen.
<ppq> viel spaß
<hexcrypt> Hallo, ich beziehe mich auf diesen Wiki Artikel hier bei ubuntuusers.de => https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/NetworkManager/NetworkManager_ohne_GUI
<hexcrypt> Habe auf einem neu Installierten Ubuntu meine system-connections kopiert aber die erscheinen nicht im Network Manager
<hexcrypt> Die system-connections die ich kopiert habe funktionieren auf dem gleichen Ubuntu auf dem anderen Rechner ohne probleme. Weiss jemand was ich tun muss damit der NetworkManager diese importieren kann?
<ppq> hexcrypt, stimmen die rechte? es könnte außerdem sein, dass da irgendwo mac-adressen mit drinstehen
<ppq> hexcrypt, tatsache, da stehen mac-adressen drin. so kann das ja nicht funktionieren :)
<ppq> editier die einfach, sind plain text files
<hexcrypt> ppq: es sind einzig openvpn ini files in system-connections die ich vom einen Ubuntu zum anderen kopiert habe. alles sieht gleich aus, rechte usw
<hexcrypt> verstehe nicht wieso der network manager diese nicht lädt.
<ppq> achso.
<ppq> hm, pfad zu den zertifikaten usw. passt auch? hatte letztens was wo NM meckerte, weil die in meinem /home und nicht in /etc lagen
<hexcrypt> mal schauen ansich habe ich alles gleich kopiert aber ich checkes es mal ansonsten ist mir noch in den sinn gekommen die Log Files noch zu checken
<ppq> die entsprechenden pakete, damit die jeweilige art vpn überhaupt läuft, müssen natürlich auch installeirt sein...
<ppq> guter ansatz ;)
<hexcrypt> ahhhhh problem mit dem Username habe auf den zwei Ubuntu zwei verschiedene Users bei den Ini files fehlt jedoch der entsprechende username für das neue system
<hexcrypt> ppq: muss netzwerk rebooten. komme gleich zurück.
<bekks> "netzwerk rebooten"?
<hexcrypt> ppq: Es funktioniert nun wie es sollte. Das Problem war das in den OpenVPN INI Files der Username vom anderen System drin war. Habs nun angepasst und es läuft wie es sein sollte. Besten Dank nocheinmal für deine Hilfe!
<ppq> :)
<ppq> kein ding
<gugaua> Hallo, ich habe ein Problem mit Apache 2.4. Meine .htaccess funktioniert nicht... in der Konfig steht "AllowOverride All"
<bekks> Und was funktioniert nicht?
<gugaua> Die Parameter in der .htaccess werden nicht übernommen
<gugaua> also Sie wird einfach nicth eingelesen
<bekks> Dann steht im vhost AllowOverride None
<gugaua> http://pastebin.com/Xazf4cSS
<hexcrypt> gugaua: check auch die apache error logs in /var/www/apache2 oder wo auch immer sie sind ist nämlich sehr hilfreich !
<gugaua> hexcrypt: das ist eine idee!
<hexcrypt> gugaua: apache bevorzugt die vhost konfig über die locale .htacess am besten du kopierst den inhalt von .htacess in die vhost config und restartest den apache2
<gugaua> Lag wohl an der .htaccess. Upgrade von Owncloud durchgeführt und nun ist gut.
<hexcrypt> schön ein problem weniger :-)
<hexcrypt> muss leider gehen. Man liest sich ein anderes mal! tschüss.
<hans_> Ich würde gerne R updaten, kriege es aber nicht, weil ich wohl meine source.list zerschossen habe, hat jemand ne Idee wie das fixen kann? Danke
<k1l> pack deine sources.list mal in einen pastebin
<hans_> unter etc/apt ist keine source.list mehr zu finden
<k1l> was hast denn du gemacht?
<hans_> da is nur noch source.list.d
<k1l> das ist ein ordner. da drinn liegen die ppas
<k1l> aber nochmal: was hast du gemacht?
<hans_> ich hatte ein repository hinzugefügt das irgendwie sudo apt-get update nicht mehr zu lies
<hans_> da habe ich wohl alles gelöscht, oder so
<hans_> kann ich im root modus ein source.list selber hinzufügen?
<k1l> ok. was gibt dir "uname -a" und "lab_release -a" aus? bitte im pastebin
<k1l> *"lsb_release -a"
<_arktos_> http://askubuntu.com/questions/124017/how-do-i-restore-the-default-repositories
<hans_> Linux hans-K52Jr 3.16.0-38-generic #52~14.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Fri May 8 09:44:48 UTC 2015 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<hans_> No LSB modules are available.
<k1l> hans_: nunja, nicht alles aber das ist mir jetzt zu umständlich es richtig gründlich zu machen. öffne die systemeinstellungen, und dann da die software & updates. da dann im ersten tab alle häkchen setzen und einen server in dem dropdown meü auswählen. 
<hans_> danke schon mal
#ubuntu-de 2015-10-06
<h4x3> moin, was nimmt man denn unter linux als multiboot usb creation tool? also sowas wie yumi, sardu oder xboot
<dadrc> yumi gibt es, soweit ich weiß, auch für Linx
<h4x3> yumi bekomm ich immer nur ne zip runtergeladen
<dadrc> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/downloads/YUMI/ubuntu/yumi_0.0.1-1_all.deb
<h4x3> danke dir dadrc
<Patrick__> Guten Morgen... Bei mir ist ein Update abgeschmiert, da steht "waiting for configuration file prompt" - aber weder Cancel noch OK in dem Promt reagieren... hat was mit einer configdatei unter /etc/ati/atiapfxx zu tun. habe ich ein problem sobald ich neustarte, oder wie reagiert ubuntu in der regel, wenn updates nicht durchlaufen?
<cpaelzer> Patrick_, offensichtlich keine Garantien - aber meist ist es ok
<ppq> stoß es einfach nochmal an, mit sudo dpkg --configure -a
<cpaelzer> man sollte aber danach evruschen das zu komplettieren
<cpaelzer> für gewöhnlich sudo dpkg --configure -a + sudo apt-get update + sudo apt-get upgrade
<ppq> und sudo apt-get install -f
<cpaelzer> jep
<Patrick__> OK danke, ich versuchs mal so
<Patrick__> Alles klar, da kam auch via console nochmal genau die fragen aus dem promt, hier konnte ich die updates durchführen! Vielen Dank!
<reselver> Hallo, gerade jemand da?
<robert1> na klar
<reselver> robert1: Super. Kannst du mir evtl. weiterhelfen mit der Austauschpartition? https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dualboot#Datenaustausch
<reselver> robert1: Dualboot Windows - Ubuntu
<reselver> robert1: Muss ich da einfach eine leere NTFS-Partition zusätzlich erstellen? Wie wird das dann bei Windows und Ubuntu eingehängt?
<k1l_> reselver: ja
<k1l_> reselver: die kannst du bei ubuntu in die fstab eintragen, dann wird die automatisch immer eingehängt oder du klickst die kurz im nautilus in der seitenleiste ein, dann mounted die gfvs automatisch für dich.
<k1l_> bei windows kannste die auch einfach im file explorer anklicken
<reselver> k1l_: Wird die Partition beim Windows- und Ubuntu-Explorer automatisch angezeigt?
<k1l_> in der seitenleiste, jo.
<reselver> k1l_: Danke, dann hast du mir schon weitergeholfen!
<reselver> k1l_: Weißt du, ob es bei Windows auch sowas wie fstab gibt, damit es automatisch mounted?
<k1l_> bisher hat das windows immer automagisch gemacht
<reselver> k1l_: OK, dann schau ich einfach mal. Danke nochmal.
<flikkes> #
<flikkes> #IIb14
<reselver> Hallo nochmal. Welche Regeln sollte ich nutzen bei Dualboot Windows 10/Ubuntu bei einer Austausch-Partition, die automatisch eingehängt werden sollte? https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/fstab#Aufruf
<reselver> also neben "defaults" etwas sinnvoll?
<musca> reselver: in Windows solltest Du "fastboot" deaktivieren, damit die Dateisysteme beim Herunterfahren wirklich sauber geschlossen werden.
<reselver> musca: Bei BIOS (also kein UEFI) ist fastboot automatisch deaktiviert, oder?
<k1l_> es geht nicht um das uefi fastboot. es geht darum, dass windows um einen schnelleren systemstart zu simulieren die dateisysteme nicht mehr sauber aushängt, sondern quasi ein ruhezustand macht. da kann mann die unter linux nicht mehr sauber einhängen
<reselver> k1l_: OK, dann werde ich FastBook deaktivieren...
<quertz015> nervig wenn man dann immer extra noch mal kurz win booten muss. damit sie sauber ausgehangen werden. danach dann ubu
<k1l_> man kann es ja in windows deaktivieren
<quertz015> jep
<reselver> k1l_: Welche options muss ich bei Ubuntu nutzen um eine gemeinsame Partition zu mounten? https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/fstab#Aufruf
<reselver> utf8 erscheint mir als sinnvoll, aber der REst?
<quertz015> ubuntu hängt die doch eh dauerhaft ein z.b ntfs
<quertz015> oder irre ich?
<reselver> quertz015: So viel ich weiß schon, aber in der fstab kann man das doch noch "schöner" machen, also mit besserem Namen und evtl. sind ja einige Optionen ganz wichtig, wenn die Partition von zwei unterschiedlichen OS verwendet wird
<k1l_> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Windows-Partitionen_einbinden
<quertz015> hmm.. schöner :D
<reselver> Ist unter Lubuntu 14.04 NTFS-3G standardmäßig mit dabei?
<reselver> Verwendet ihr eigl. options (für den Fall, dass ihr Dualboot nutzt)? quertz015, k1l_
<k1l_> nee
<reselver> k1l_: Also sollte auch so problemlos funktionieren?
<ljkjkk> 2x wordpress auf nginx,warum geht der permalink bei wordpress nur auf einer installation, bei der zweiten nicht?
<koegs> guck halt in die error logs
<ljkjkk> access oder error bei error hab ich file not found
<koegs> und ist der link überhaupt korrekt?
<ljkjkk> zuerst sind beide gegangen, aber nur die startseite, dann habe ich gemerkt, permalink funktioniert immer nur bei einer seite, nie bei 2 gleichzeitig
<ljkjkk> ja
<koegs> dann würd ich mal in #nginx fragen
<ljkjkk> mach ich grad
<ljkjkk> 2x wordpress on nginx , only 1x wordpress works with permalinks,php5-fpm >site1:site1, and site2:site2, site1 - permalink ok, site2 permalink >404. what can be the problem?
<ljkjkk> aber antwortet niemand, ist doch dort nachmittag oder
<koegs> ja mei, zeitverschiebung eben
<ljkjkk> würde ja passen
<ljkjkk> root /var/www; ist ja richtig oder
<ljkjkk> location /site2 {try_files $uri $uri/ /site2/index.php?q=$uri&$args; 	}
<koegs> ljkjkk: -> #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<mnass> moin
<mnass> sagt mal ist die Möglichkeit im Terminal unter Ubuntu einen neuen Terminal mit "Neuer Reiter" aufzumachen verschwunden? Oder hab ich das irgendwie verbockt?
<mnass> Jedenfalls geht bei mir nur noch Neues Terminal
<mnass> ach über Umschalt-Strg-t geht das noch
<jokrebel> mnass: Kommt sich auch auf das GUI-Terminal an, welches Du nutzen willst.
<ljkjkk> ja wenn du schaust mach ich das
<mnass> Das das einfach mit Terminal bezeichnet ist - nicht x-Term
<mnass> Da war unter Datei normalerweise nen Punkt neuer Reiter - der ist seit ner weile offenbar weg
<mnass> 15.04 übrigens
<mnass> Kann sein dass es damit verschwunden ist und ich das erst jetzt bemerkt hab
<jokrebel> mnass: Unter Hilfe - Info sollte sich auch die genaue Bezeichnung und Versionsnummer finden lassen.
<mnass> ach ja - das Gnome-Terminal 3.14.2
<ljkjkk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12698878/
<koegs> falscher channel
<jokrebel> mnass: Ich such grad nach einer 15.04er Installation ob das zu verifizieren... moment
<jokrebel> s/ob/um
<jokrebel> ok - hab ein 15.04 gefunden. Allerdings ohne Gnome. Versuch grad das Gnome-Terminal nachzuinstallieren.
<jokrebel> mnass: ok, ja - ich kann das bestätigen. Im Pull-Down-Menü gibt es keine Möglichkeit mehr ein weiteres Terminal in einem neuen Tab zu öffnen, obwohl die Funktion noch vorhanden ist wenn man STRG+Shift+t benutzt. Vielleicht solltest Du einen Bugreport aufmachen. Ich würde den dann (wenn fertig und Du den Link postest) gerne auch zeitnah mitzeichnen.
<jokrebel> Ah stop! mnass
<jokrebel> mnass: Es gibt in den Einstellungen die Möglichkeit zwischen "Neues Terminal öffnen in ... Reiter/Fenster" zu verändern.
<jokrebel> mnass: Nun ja - viel Erfolg noch. Ich bin jetzt weg. Die Lösung nannte ich vor ner halben Stunde. 
<jokrebel> Gute Nacht allseits
<jml__> Guten
<jml__> Weiß nicht ob ich hier richtig bin wo/wie kann man sich einbringen das neue Pakete eingeleitet wird
<linuxr> guten abend...in meinen syslog sehe ich sowas hier: "Request for unknown module key 'Magrathea: Glacier signing key:" .. kann mir jemand sagen, was das bedeutet? 
<k1l> linuxr: uname -a?
<linuxr> k1l, 3.13.0-65-generic
<linuxr> Mit diesem kernel scheint es nicht mehr aufzutreten
<linuxr> aber was ist "Magrathea: Glacier signing key", und was hat es im kernel verloren?
<k1l> es konnte beim starten den key von nem module nicht checken
<k1l> also der kernel konnte es nicht. das wurde aber gefixt: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1253155
<linuxr> was für ein modul? und was für ein key?
<k1l> magrathea scheint ein netzwerk hersteller und provider zu sein. schein als wenn da nen key falsch/abgelaufen etc war. das wurde wie gesagt gefixst
<linuxr> mich würde interessieren, welches modul hier eigentlich betroffen ist
<linuxr> wie kann man das rausfinden?
<k1l> google mal nach dem key hash
<linuxr> gibz nichts
#ubuntu-de 2015-10-07
<passt_> ich möchte auf einer externen Festplatten den freien Speicher formatieren, um ihn an Mac OS X zu nutzen. Welches Dateisystem muss ich wählen?
<kirsten> Hallöööchen! Ich möchte mir einen  Laptop kaufen. Natürlich soll Ubuntu drauf laufen. Ich dachte an Mate und 14.04. Oder gibt es es Ditribution, die für Laptops optimiert ist (1. Frage)? 2. Frage: Ich möchte Surfen (Firefox), Mails mit Thunderbird bearbeiten und LibreOffice benutzen. Was braucht man so für Hardware, damit das gut läuft?
<dadrc> passt_: kommt drauf an. OS X kann nur komisches Zeugs. Wenn du bereit bist, Dinge zu installieren, kannst du EXT2 nehmen
<dadrc> Sonst FAT32
<passt_> es soll zumindest aus seiten des Mac nichts installiert werden, höchstens auf meinem Ubuntu
<passt_> Bei fat32 ist doch eine der einschränkungen, dass Dateien max 2GB groß sein dürfen.
<dadrc> 4
<passt_> oder?
<dadrc> aber ja
<Lothenon> passt_: HFS(+) ist das standarddateisystem, alternativ kannst du auch fat32, ntfs oder exfat nutzen
<dadrc> HFS kannst du unter Linux nur ohne Journaling benutzen
<dadrc> Und NTFS kann OS X nicht schreiben, ober haben die das mittlerweile in Griff gekriegt?
<Lothenon> http://praxistipps.chip.de/welche-dateisysteme-unterstuetzt-mac_37798
<dadrc> Ich klick jetzt bestimmt keine 7 Seiten durch :P
<dadrc> kirsten: auf 'nem halbwegs aktuellen Laptop sollte jedes Ubuntu ordentlich laufen. Ansonsten, ein i3 mit 4GB RAM reicht für  normalen Officekram aus
<passt_> Mit dem GUI-Programm Laufwerke/disks kann ich benutzerdefinierte Partitionen erstellen. Gibt es eine Übersicht was ich als Dateisystem eintragen kann? also HFS, hfs, hFS, ...?
<kirsten> ok, und vermutlich am besten eine SSD
<dadrc> Gefühlt immer gut, aber nicht unbedingt nötig.
<kirsten> Früher waren Dell und HP Rechner immer die Empfehlung für Ubuntu. Ist das immer noch so'? 
<Lothenon> jo, auch lenovo läuft recht ordentlich mit linux
<kirsten> klar, die hatte ich ganz vergessen
<kirsten> und Mate ist auch ok, für n Laptop, oder gibt es da eine bessere Deistri?
<Lothenon> ansonsten mal ein laptop aussuchen und dann danach schauen, ob es iwelche probleme damit geben könnte
<dadrc> Wie gesagt, ein aktueller Laptop sollte mit keiner Desktopumgebung Probleme haben
<kirsten> oh ja, das scheint mir die beste Vorgehensweise
<koegs> man will eher nach Hardware-Unterstützung gucken
<tuor> hi, kann ich die Gruppenzugehoerigkeit "neu laden" ohne mich am Desktop neu anzumelden?
<tuor> "Damit die Änderung des Benutzerkontos aktiv wird, muss die Umgebung neu geladen werden. Dies erreicht man durch einmaliges Ab- und wieder Anmelden."
<tuor> Geht das auch anders?
<stevieh1> afaik nein
<tuor> ok :(
<stevieh1> http://superuser.com/questions/272061/reload-a-linux-users-group-assignments-without-logging-out
<stevieh1> kommt auch ein wenig drauf an, was du willst.
<Fuchs> tuor: in einer Konsole geht es
<Fuchs> fuer graphische Programme indirekt auch, aber damit das wirklich sauber funktioniert brauchst Du schon ab- und anmeldung. Konkreter Usecase, bitte.
<tuor> Fuchs, ich habe wireshark installiert, es so konfiguriert, dass ich nicht root sein muss um es zu bentuzen und mich in die entsprechende Gruppe hinzugefuegt. (https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/wireshark#Programmstart)
<tuor> Ich habe mich nun neu angemeldet.
<Fuchs> dann haettest Du auf einer Konsole ein    su - DeinNutzer   machen und wireshark da starten koennen. Nun gut. 
<tuor> Jo habe ich nun auch gelesen (dank stevieh1s link).
<Fuchs> Lektion fuer heute: konkrete Fragen stellen, bessere Antworten erhalten. 
<tuor> ^^ jo hat was. Oder einfach laenger warten, dann haette ich den Link gelesen.
<passt> mein ubuntu startet nicht mehr korrekt und bleibt im Anmeldebildschirm hängen, Tastatur und Maus reagiert nicht mehr
<ppq> passt, geht die gast-anmeldung?
<passt> Nein, für 2-3sek reagiert die Tastatur noch, dann geht aber nix mehr.
<ppq> dann schau mal in deine X logs
<passt> von lightdm?
<passt> oder Xorg.0.log?
<ppq> wo auch immer du was interessantes findest :)
<ppq> im /home gibts auch eine logdatei, ~/.xsession-errors
<passt> Xorg.0.log scheint die einzig interessante Log-Datei zu sein. Die beiden anderen sind leer bzw. enthalten nur zehn Zeilen.
<passt> Der letzte Eintrag in Xorg.0.log ist:
<passt> intel(0): Modeline "1366x768"x0.0   70.00  1366 1402 1450 1492  768 771 776 782 -hsync -vsync (46.9 kHz eP)
<ppq> hm, was hast du eigentlich geändert, was dazu führte dass X nicht mehr startet? wäre mal gut zu wissen ;)
<tuor> passt, schau dir mal das log von deienm DisplayManager an. So wie ich dich verstehe bleibt er ja beim graphischen Einlogprocess stehen.
<passt> ich kann dem Xorg.0.log nichts außergewöhnliches entnehmen, oder das nicht das Log, welches du meinst?
<passt> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12703075/
<tuor> sein log: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/LightDM
<passt> das lightdm.log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12703125/
<k1l> mal mit nem alten kernel probiert?
<passt> im x-o-greeter.log scheint der Fehler zu sehen sein.
<tuor> seh grad nichts, aber schau mal da: /var/log/lightdm/x-0-greeter.log
<tuor> ah bist selber schon drauf gekommen. :)
<passt> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12703145/
<passt> ich habe heute folgende Updates installiert: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12703172/
<passt> wie kann ich auf den alten Stand zurückrudern?
<tuor> beim booten kannst auswaehlen. Ausser du haettest den alten geloescht.
<tuor> Also versuch einfach deinen kernel zu nehmen den du vorher verwendet hast.
<tuor> Ich bin mal essen, aber andere koennen dir sicher weiter helfen.
<passt> ich reboote mal und schaue ob ich nichts bereits autoremove durchgeführte hatte :(
<passt> mein ubuntu startet wieder bzw ich komme über den anmeldebildschirm hinaus
<passt> der tipp den vorhergehenden kernel zu laden, hat geholfen.
<passt> damit das Problem nicht erneut auftritt, möchte ich den heute durch die updates installierten kernel (fürs erste) wieder loswerden, wie mache ich das?
<passt> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12703325/
<passt> ich antworte mir mal selber http://kilobyte.bplaced.net/ubuntu-update-rueckgaengig-machen/
<passt> jo, klappt
<EureDudeheit> Mahlzeit
<EureDudeheit> gibt es eine Möglichkeit, in KOrganizer die Kalenderwoche anzuzeigen?
<Fuchs> tut es standardmaessig
<Fuchs> keine Ahnung, wie Du das weg bekommen hast
<Fuchs> (oben links im Navigator) 
<smeexs> ich hab einen ordner mit mehreren ordner darin und eine .sh datei 
<smeexs> wenn ich die normal starte -/start.sh bekomm ich die fehler meldung dass er diese und jene datei nicht findet (die sind in unterordnern) 
<smeexs> gibts da einen anderen befehl um die .sh datei zu starten wo die unterordner selbstständig durchsucht werden
<jokrebel> smeexs: Wenn ich mich nicht täusche müsste das, wenn dann schon das shell-script halt selbst übernehmen.
<Dashie97> hey?
<Perzeus_1> hallo
<Dashie97> ich hoffe ich bin hier richtig....ich habe ein problem mit grub
<jokrebel> Dashie97: Wenn es für ein Ubuntu ist, ja.
<Dashie97> naja eigentlich ist es für kali linux aber da jemanden zu finden der sich gut auskennt ist nciht gerade leicht^^"
<Dashie97> könnt ihr mir trotzdem helfen?
<bodhi> kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich mich an der Testung von Programmen unter Ubuntu beteiligen kann? Erfahrung ist vorhanden, komme ursprünglich von Debian Sid. Backports sind in den Quellen. An wen wende ich mich, um Resultate der Programm-Tests anzugeben? 
<k1l> Dashie97: bitte den kali support aufsuchen. wir wissen nicht was bei kali so gewollt ist, weil sie es eben selber geändert haben.
<jokrebel> Dashie97: zumindest hier im Supportkanal passt das nicht. Vielleicht drüben im Offtopic-Kanal.
<k1l> Dashie97: kali linux ist auch kein linux für kiddies, deswegen sind die da mit support etwas zurückhaltend, aber guck mal selbst hier: https://www.kali.org/community/
<Dashie97> nunja ich weiß nichtmal ob es sich wirklich auf kali bezieht da ich eher mein problem bei dem bootloader grub 2 habe
<k1l> bodhi: generell über bug meldungen
<jokrebel> bodhi: Erste Anlaufstelle sollten Bugreports auf launchpad sein
<k1l> Dashie97: wie gesagt: kali support bitte bei kali
<Dashie97> ok danke
<k1l> bodhi: ansonsten beim QA team: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam?action=show&redirect=Testing
<bodhi> jokrebel: gilt das auch für Programme aus Backports-Quellen - mit Launchpad, meine ich?
<k1l> was genau meinst du mit backports quellen? ubuntu arbeitet da etwas anders als debian.
<bodhi> k1l: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu trusty-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<bodhi> die habe ich in den Quellen
<bodhi> wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, sind dies in etwa äquivalente zu Debian/Testing
<bodhi> also neuere Versionen als die generell verteilten
<k1l> jo, wüsste aber nicht, dass das da so exsessiv genutzt wird. da geht es eher auf die PPA
<k1l> bodhi: aber schau mal selber hier: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports
<bodhi> ok, wobei die ppa doch Programme bieten, die von den jeweiligen Maintainern separat gepflegt werden, richtig?
<k1l> http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty-backports/allpackages   sind schon nen paar pakete dabei. 
<bodhi> versuche nur, mir ein Bild von der Arbeitsweise der Ubuntu-Community zu machen - ist schon krass anders als bei Debian
<k1l> "jeder" kann sich bei launchpad ein PPA anlegen. das machen auch leute  die einfach nur program X in version Y wollen, oder auch maintainer wie gnome leute oder mozilla leute, die dann neuer versionen als die im off repo bereitstellen
<bodhi> ok, verstehe, dann, bei Programmen aus einem ppa also die Maintainer anschreiben, ansonsten eher einen aus dem jeweiligen Ubuntu-Zirkel, würd ich meinen 
<k1l> also es ist halt wesentlich einfacher ein PPA zu machen als nen SRU oder nen backports. deswegen machen das sehr viele.
<bodhi> SRU?
<k1l> wenn es dir um spezielle pakete/programme geht, dann kannst du auch einfach mal die maintainer fragen ob/wie sie hilfe brauchen und ob die lieber nen PPA oder nen SRU oder backports wollen
<bodhi> was heißt denn SRU?
<k1l> SRU = stable release update
<bodhi> aha
<k1l> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<bodhi> Hmm, ich teste halt gerne neue Features bei Programmen. Leider ist Sid derzeit nahezu unbrauchbar, deswegen bin ich nun bei Ubuntu und würd mich halt auch gern hier ein bisschen nützlich machen ;-)
<bodhi> leider ist der Austausch zwischen Debian und Ubuntu noch nicht wirklich berauschen, aber helfen kann man ja grundsätzlich immer...
<k1l> ja wie gesagt: QA-team generell am ansprechen, dass du bock auf testen hast und wo die hilfe brauchen. 15.10 steht ja vor der tür und ist gerade in beta2 state. da wirds sicher noch was zu testen geben, aber der feature freeze etc war da schon.
<bodhi> Ubuntu gefällt mir prinzipiell auch ganz gut, fühle mich nur an der einen oder anderen Stelle etwas "bevormundet"
<bodhi> k1l
<bodhi> k1l: Ok, werde da mal nachhören :-)
<k1l> naja, kannst ja wenn du willst alles rumfummeln wie immer. nur das startpaket (und unity) ist eher darauf ausgelegt einfache user nicht zu überfordern und direkt nen guten kompromiss zu liefern
<jokrebel> bodhi: Ist ja nicht so schlimm, wenn Ubuntu nicht Deine erste Wahl ist. Aber dann kann man Dich halt hier auch nicht supporten ;-)
<bodhi> also ich mach nach wie vor alles über die Konsole und apt-get
<bodhi> jokrebel: Dich hab ich doch auch schon bei #siduction gesehen ;-)
<k1l> bodhi: ja, viele user machen das paketmanagment über die cli mit apt-get oder jetzt neu mit apt. du musst ja nicht das softwarecenter nutzen. allerdings ist die zielgruppe ja von iphone und android softwarecenter eher gewöhnt
<jokrebel> bodhi: Und für weiteres Offtopic auch den entsprechenden Kanal nutzen bitte. Ja - aber dort stell ich auch keine Ubuntu-Fragen ;-)
 * bodhi hat derzeit Ubuntu 14.04 installiert
<bodhi> also derzeit bin ich durchaus bei Ubuntu ;-)
<jokrebel> bodhi: Hörte sich vorhin so an als bezöge sich Deine Frage auf Kali...
<bodhi> nee, das war ich nicht, das war ein Dashie97 
<jokrebel> ah oh sorry
<bodhi> Kali ist ja nochmal eine ganz andere Hausnummer, zumindest von der Zielrichtung
<bodhi> np
<jokrebel> vielleicht sollt ich doch besser mal eine Pause einlegen. Oder gleich ins Bett gehn
<quertz015> oder ne pause im bett einlegen :=)
#ubuntu-de 2015-10-08
<bodhi> hallo Ferulor_ :-)
<Ferulor_> hi bodhi
<Ferulor_> ahja
<Ferulor_> mit welchen befehl kann ich denn meinen namen hier im chat verewigen
<_moep_> kommt drauf an, was du mit verewigen meinst
<Ferulor_> meinen chat namen
<_moep_> -.-
<_moep_> das war mir schon klar
<Ferulor_> ich möchte lieber per pidgin hier rein kommen
<_moep_> was ist verwigen
<_moep_> *verewigen
<_moep_> kannst den nick ja schlecht hier irgendwo rein ritzen…
<Ferulor_> ich möchte den namen Ferulor an mich binden 
<_moep_> https://freenode.net/faq.shtml
<_moep_> such nach register
<tuor> Ferulor_, Register ist das wort was du suchs ;)
<Ferulor_> danke
<Ferulor_> ihr meint doch den befehl "/msg NickServ REGISTER"
<Ferulor_> oder
<_moep_> ja
<_moep_> das hat aber mit ubuntu support nix zu tun
<_moep_> daher -> offtopic
<Ferulor_>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER Ferulor_ ufkupuscbkyu
<Ferulor_> och mist
<Ferulor_>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER Ferulor_ ufkupuscbkyu
<tuor> jo da wuerd ich dann was anderes nehmen, und wenn du dafuer hilfe brauchst, #freenode
<Ferulor_> ne das ist nicht mein eigentliches problem
<Ferulor> so
<Ferulor> besser
<Ferulor> mein eigentliches problem ist mein linux mint möchte nach einem update nicht mehr starten
<jokrebel> Leider ist das auch offtopic hier. Mint =/= Ubuntu
<Ferulor> was heisst denn offtopic bitte keine fremdsprache
<tuor> Ferulor, gehoert nicht zum Kanalthema.
<Ferulor> obwohl es doch ubuntu elemente besitzt verstehe ich nicht
<tuor> Ferulor, ##linuxmint
<tuor> Das ist aber ein Englischer Kanal.
<jokrebel> Ferulor: Für Frage zu Mint bitte auch den Mint-Support benutzen. Danke.
<Ferulor> da war ich schon drin da ist so gut wie nix los
<Ferulor> trotzdem danke
<bodhi> Ferulor: schilder doch einfach mal dein Problem
<jokrebel> bodhi: Wenn dann bitte nebenan.
<koegs> Ferulor, bodhi: Mint macht so vieles anders, das können wir hier nicht supporten, deswegen also bitte deren Support-Kanäle benutzen
<tuor> Ferulor, #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<bodhi> jokrebel: moin - ich denke man wird das Problem von Ferulor hier aber auch ansatzweise lösen können
<Ferulor> ok danke
<k1l> Ferulor: nutze einfach den mint support channel, der im irc programm bei min voreingestellt ist
<jokrebel> bodhi: Dann aber maximal in #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<Ferulor> wenn wer möchte kann ja in mein offtopic kommen und mir helfen
<Ferulor> und ich dachte linux sei linux
<k1l> Ferulor: dann geh mal beim redhat support fragen ob sie dein mint supporten :)
<jokrebel> Ferulor: Da bist Du nicht der erste. Leider... Aber sag es gerne den anderen Mintusern weiter
<Ferulor> bestimmt nicht
<k1l> Ferulor: du kannst auch in ##linux fragen.
<bodhi> hättest du deine Frage gestellt, ohne Linux Mint zu erwähnen, hätten sich ziemlich viele hier damit befasst
<k1l> Ferulor: aber denk mal drüber nach, ob mint die richtige distri ist, wenn dir der support da nicht passt. schliesslich bist du extra hergekommen weil du weißt das der mint support kacke ist.
<_moep_> bodhi: *g*
<k1l> bodhi: was noch mehr ärger macht wenn man nach 1 std merkt, dass es nen kack mint problem ist, was unter ubuntu funktioniert
<tuor> Falls, k1l ++
<Ferulor> da stellt sich echt die frage was Linus Torwald eigentlich mit seinem linux vorhatte
<tuor> Ferulor, darfst dein Problem gerne in #ubuntu-de-offtopic stellen.
<bodhi> Ferulor: jetzt zerreissen sie sich das Maul 
<tuor> s/stellen/schildern/
<Ferulor> habe ich schon aber da ist niemmand ausser mir
<jokrebel> Ferulor: So nun aber genug der Diskussionen.
<k1l> und leider ist das eher die regel als die ausnahme. also deswegen einfach mal an den richtigen support wenden. wenn der support kacke ist dann einfach mal drüber nachdenken ob das dann die distri ist
<tuor> und weg war er...
<_moep_> und jetzt wird er sich über die diskussionskultur im irc aufregen
<_moep_> *scnr*
<k1l> wer sich die mühe macht extra in die #ubuntu kanäle auf freenode kommt obwohl die mint kanäle auf dem anderen netzwerk eingestellt sind, der soll sich nicht so anstellen.
<bodhi> sein Fehler war, denke ich Linux Mint zu erwähnen
<jokrebel> bodhi: Dein Fehler war, künftig zum Verschweigen aufzufordern :-/
<bodhi> jokrebel: ach komm...
<k1l> bodhi: das war nicht sein fehler. das nennt sich etiquette. nutze einfach den support deines OS.
<bodhi> es kommt doch in erster Linie darauf an, ein Problem zu lösen 
<k1l> bodhi: ja, in ##linux
<tuor> Ja hat schon etwas, Denn wenn man dann von Ubuntu ausgeht und und das Problem trit nur bei Mint auf, oder ist einfach anders, dann kommt man warscheinlich  nicht zum Ziel. Andersrum, kann viel auch gleich loesbar sein.
<k1l> tuor: einfach in ##linux support anfragen. 
<tuor> Jo warum nicht.
<bodhi> Wenn man im Netz nach Lösungen sucht, schaut man doch durchaus auch bei anderen Distri, wenn es passt
<jokrebel> *seufz* ich geh dann mal was tun
<k1l> die  diskussion ist doch vollkommen überflüssig: für ubuntu support fragt man hier, für anderen support in deren support kanälen oder in ##linux. fertig
<k1l> bodhi: selber suchen vs von anderen support verlangen. 
<tuor> Die Frage ist mehr, wie genau nimmt man es als Kanal mit den Regeln und wann drueckt man ein Auge zu (wenn ueberhaupt).
<bodhi> k1l: ist mir klar
<tuor> Das wird verschieden angeschaut (wie man es machen sollte) und daher werden wir uns nie alle einig sein. :)
<tuor> Aber lassen wir das, oder verschieben es nach #ubuntu-de-offtopic.
<Ferulor> sorry
<glfocker> gibt es einen shortcut um zwischen den virtuellen desktops zu wechseln? sry disco
<k1l> welcher desktop? bei ubuntu(unity) ist es strg+alt+pfeiltaste
<glfocker> ich meine so eine art cycle, dass es mit strg+alt+pfeiltaste geht weiss ich schon. ja es ist unity
<k1l> wie cycle?
<glfocker> eine taste drücken und dann immer durch wechseln
<stevieh1> das sollte sicher mit compiz settings gehen
<jokrebel> glfocker: vielleicht hinft Dir "Alt+TAB" oder auch  "Alt+STRG+TAB"
<jokrebel> *hilft
<doev> Hallo, habe ein kleines Bash-Problem. Ich möchte eine Zufallszahl in Variable schreiben. Angeblich soll es so gehen: n=$RANDOM, das funktioniert auch auf der Kommandozeile, aber im Script bleibt $n leer.
<doev> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/bash-shell-script-generating-random-numbers/ d.h. das Script im 5. grauen Kasten funktioniert so nicht.
<dadrc> Was hast du im Shebang stehen?
<doev> Shebang?
<dadrc> #!, das Ding in der ersten Zeile
<dadrc> Bei mir funktioniert das Skript in 'nem Skript nämlich wunderbar :)
<doev> #!/bin/bash
<dadrc> Hast du das Skript 1:1 kopiert?
<doev> ja. .... Aber es scheint so, als kennt mein bash überhaupt keine environment variablen.
<doev> doch $PWD kennt es z.B.
<doev> aber z.B. $SECONDS hat er auch nicht-
<doev> $UID ist auch leer
<doev> dadrc, ja 1:1 kopiert
<dadrc> das kommt mir sehr so vor, als würdest du dash/sh statt bash benutzen
<doev> dadrc, ich denke nicht. normale xubuntu 14.04 installation.
<doev> GNU bash, Version 4.3.11(1)-release (x86_64-pc-linux-gnu)
<stevieh> doev: auch nicht, wenn du es normaler interaktiv abfragst?
<doev> stevieh, wie meinst du?
<stevieh> im terminal echo $SECONDS
<doev> stevieh, im Terminal ist alles in Ordnung.
<doev> wenn ich statt mit "sh script.sh" über "bash script.sh" starte geht es .... Kann es sein, dass ich seit Jahren etwas falsch mache? :)
<stevieh> lol
<dadrc> ja
<doev> oh man
<stevieh> :-)
<doev> sh ist diese dash ?? ich habs
<stevieh> deswegen gleich ein chmod +x und dann so starten ;-)
<dadrc> sh ist (bei Ubuntu) dash, ja
<doev> ok, was gelernt. danke
<dadrc> Dafür ist jenes Shebang von vorhin da
<dadrc> Dann wird bei ./script.sh die richtige (bzw, die angegebene) Shell genutzt
<doev> ok, aber nur wenn es direkt ausgeführt wird, oder? (also +x)
<dadrc> ja
<bodhi> Kann man von der aktuellen Beta2 später auf das Release updaten?
<mrkramps> bodhi, passiert quasi automatisch, wenn du regelmäßig alktualisierungen machst
<DerProfessor> Hallo Leute, bodhi das ist eher was fuer den #Ubuntu-de+1 Chat 
<bodhi> also wäre es kein Problem, jetzt die Beta zu installieren und dann quasi dabei zu bleiben?
<mrkramps> bodhi, kein problem ist jetzt ansichtssache
<mrkramps> die beta2 wird irgendwann mit den aktualisierungen ganz normal 15.10
<mrkramps> aber ob schon alles problemlos läuft, ist eine andere frage
<bodhi> mrkramps: der Punkt ist, dass ich mir am Wochenende einen neuen PC zusammenbaue - und da würd ich dann gerne direkt die neue Beta drauf machen - jedoch möcht ich ungern in zwei Wochen wieder neu installieren 
<bodhi> deswegen die Frage
<mrkramps> jo, kannste unbesorgt machen
<stevieh> kannst aber auch 15.04 installieren und weniger ärger haben
<mrkramps> stevieh, bei einem neuen pc ist da bezüglich kompatibilität auch nichts sicher mit weniger ärger
<stevieh> mrkramps: aber sicher doch. Maximal wenn da so neue HW drin ist, dass man am blutenden Ende arbeiten _muss_
<mrkramps> und dann musste des eh mit 15.10 versuchen?
<mrkramps> und ja, oktober haben wir eh schon
<stevieh> mrkramps: ja, aber erst im Dezember oder Januar, wenn die grössten Böcke raus sind.
<mrkramps> nu, dann wird er wohl was anderes installieren müssen … oder geduldig warten
<stevieh> sag ich ja. 15.04 drauf und noch ein wenig warten.
<stevieh> aber machts was ihr wollt.
<mrkramps> ich mach bestimmt nichts!!
<Yoshimo> ich glaub ich muss noch mehr mit Linux arbeiten, ich merk in den nicht LTS Versionen kaum Fehler ;)
<mrkramps> Yoshimo, es geht nicht um LTS oder STS, sondern darum, dass man bei allen veröffentlichungen besser ein paar wochen wartet
<mrkramps> da läuft dann quasi erstmal die Open-Beta-Phase ;)
<stevieh> Der Hauptgrund für LTS ist, dass man ein laufendes System mehr oder minder über lange Zeit beibehalten kann. Das mit der Fehlerfreiheit sehe ich im Prinzip nicht...
<stevieh> aber das können wir sicher auch in offtopic diskutieren
<jokrebel> schöner wär es, ja.
<fred``> hat hier mal jemand nen tip: hab vivid/xfce4 am laufen mit dem nvidia 355.1-Treiber. habe 2 monitor angeschlossen und den desktop auf beide erweitert. will jetzt fuer jeden monitor das icc-profil laden.
<fred``> habe es mit 'xcalib -d 0:" probiert - das icc-profil wird aber gleich auf beide monis angewendet
<fred``> ein 'xcalib -d 1:' sagt auch: cant open display - als ob die beiden monis als 'display 0' gefuehert werden
<mrkramps> fred``, du hast ja auch nur den desktop erweitert
<fred``> und damit laufen dann beide unter '0'
<mrkramps> yapp
<fred``> hatte schon mal rumprobiert im treiber jedem moni einen eigenen screen zuzuweisen - sodass ich auch in der cfg nen disp  0 und 1 hab
<fred``> werde da mal weiter schauen
<fred``> aber dann kann ich das zumindest schonmal als 'gesetzt' ansehen
<krystian> k
<krystian> hhh
#ubuntu-de 2015-10-09
<glfocker> wie kommt man einer einfachen meldung marke: es wurde ein problem festgestellt nach dem booten auf die schliche?
<jokrebel> in dem man mindestens die gesamte Meldung herzeigt in einem NoPasteService
<dreamon> gzip -d xubuntu-14.04-desktop-amd64.iso.gz → gzip: xubuntu-14.04-desktop-amd64.iso.gz: invalid compressed data--crc error
<dreamon> Hmpf.. sehr ärgerlich. Ich hab mehrere ISOs komprimiert. Überall das gleiche Problem. Ist gzip nicht zuempfehlen?
<sysdef> dreamon: hast du das ggf. mit tar czf archiviert?
<dreamon> sysdef, Eigentlich nicht. Ist schon eine Weile her als ich das Komprimiert habe. Er ackert ca. 20Sekunden und dann kommt die Meldung.
<dreamon> Kann ich anhand des Hexinhaltes erkennen welches Format das Archiv hat.?
<sysdef> hmm, du kannst mit file sehen von wann es ist 
<sysdef> md5sum hatte mal unterschiedliche ergebnisse auf verschiedenen architekturen (arm, i386, x64). vielleicht hatte die damals beim packen verwendete lib das gleiche problem
<dreamon> file xubuntu-14.04-desktop-amd64.iso.gz → xubuntu-14.04-desktop-amd64.iso.gz: gzip compressed data, was "xubuntu-14.04-desktop-amd64.iso", from Unix, last modified: Mon May  4 07:58:33 2015, max compression  → dreamon@mydreamon ~/Arbeitsfläche/Download/ISO % file xubuntu-14.04-desktop-amd64.iso.gz
<dreamon> Kann man ein entpacken erzwingen?
<sysdef> ja, -f, aber das garantiert nicht, dass was sinnvolles bei raus kommt ^^
<sysdef> ist das eine modifizierte iso? oder warum ziehst du sie dir nicht neu von http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/14.04/release/ ?
<sysdef> oder geht es generell um gzip und wie brauchbar es ist?
<sysdef> ggf. hilft dir http://www.gzip.org/recover.txt weiter
<dreamon> Ich hab viele Isos heruntergeladen und aus Platzgründen alle komprimiert. Jetzt wollte ich mal wieder eine Brennen und sehe erstaunt das alle hinüber sind
<glfocker> usb stick kaputt :)
<dreamon> glfocker, Ne ist alles auf der Hdd.. wollte entpacken und dann auf stick kopieren.
<dreamon> Ich hab sogar ganze Festplatte mit gz komprimiert abgelegt.. mir wird ganz übel
<glfocker> in einer opensuse version hat mir kb3 immer deffekte images erzeugt. vlt wurden die ja auch mit gzip in ireinem vorgang behandelt. quasi unter der haube :)
<Anticom> tag zusammen. Kann mir jemand sagen, wo ich die sources für ein paket in den offiziellen repos finde? in apt-cache show hab ich nix gefunden
<glfocker> glaub 13.1 wars
<Anticom> geht genau genommen um das paket openntpd
<sysdef> Anticom: http://packages.ubuntu.com/ kennst du?
<Anticom> sysdef: Ja, dachte da steht nur der gleiche kram, den auch apt-cache liefert :0
<Anticom> sysdef: http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/i386/openntpd/filelist
<Anticom> Naja viel weiter bringt mich das jetzt nicht. Finde keine Info darüber, wo die sourcen liegen.
<Anticom> oh, nvm
<Anticom> hab den kram auf der rechten seite nicht gesehen :)
<sysdef> auf der seite siehst du halt in welchen releases es verfuegbar ist. apt-cache sucht nur in deiner installierten
<sysdef> dreamon: ggf. die alte gzip version (incl. alte libs) irgendwo wieder um laufen bringen, obwohl Mai 2015 nicht wirklich "alt" ist
<dreamon> Ich entpacke gerade alles was ich finde.. sind viele defekt.
<Anticom> dreamon: was spricht dagegen, die ISO's einfach neu herunter zu laden?
<dreamon> Anticom, Ganz einfach das es Isos oder Images sind welche ich auch von anderen Festplatten, Datenträgern gemacht habe. Das ist ein ganz üble sache für mich.
<Anticom> dreamon: als eine art backup?
<dreamon> Backups hab ich immer.. Aber ich ging davon aus das es saubere gz's erzeugt.. mai ist schon eine Weile her.
<geser> Anticom: wenn du die passenden deb-src Einträge für apt aktiviert hast, dann kannst du mit "apt-get source openntpd" das Source-Paket herunterladen
<Anticom> geser: cool danke, wieder was gelernt :>
<Anticom> dreamon: und da du nun an die archive ran willst nehme ich an du BRAUCHST eines der backups, z.B. weil du irgendwas zerschossen hast (?)
<dreamon> Anticom, Nix zerschossen. Ich habe einfach Iso gesammelt und auch selbst Img von Festplatten angelegt (sogenannte Backups) und um Platz zu sparen mit gzip komprimiert. jetzt wollte ich mal wieder eins eintpacken und beschreiben und da flog das Problem auf
<dreamon> Und zu meinem entsetzen haben mehrere gz alle einen Checksum fehler obwohl die HDD astrein ist. Verstanden?
<dreamon> gzip: MyRaspberryPI03_2013.img.gz: invalid compressed data--crc error → Mist Mist.. 
<dreamon> Panik..
<dreamon> Ich kauf mir mal geschwind vorräte für die Nacht.. das wird eine lange wies aussieht..
<geser> dreamon: vielleicht kannst du mit "gzrt" (gzip recovery toolkit) noch ausreichend wiederherstellen, dass du mit dem img was anfangen kannst (je nachdem an welcher Stelle des Image der Fehler aufgetreten ist)
<dreamon> geser, Danke .. wenn ich es als Image noch schreiben kann hält sich der Fehler vielleicht in Grenzen
<dreamon> dreamon@mydreamon ~/Arbeitsfläche/Download/ISO % gzrecover MyRaspberryPI03_2013.img.gz → gzrecover MyRaspberryPI03_2013.img.gz  21,83s user 30,41s system 24% cpu 3:36,38 total
<dreamon> geser, Der ist aber sehr schweigsam. 
<dreamon> Er erzeugte → MyRaspberryPI03_2013.img.recovered → Dachte das er vielleicht etwas bezüglich der fehler sagt
<geser> dreamon: laut manpage soll -v es gesprächiger machen
<dreamon> geser, gab es da nicht mal ein tool, das Fehler anhand der Crc zurückrechnen konnte?
<geser> Da bin ich spontan überfragt. Aber ich meine es hängt von der Prüfsumme ab, ob sie nur Fehler erkennt oder auch gewisse Fehler korrigieren kann.
<LetoThe2nd> vielleicht auch mal an http://unix.stackexchange.com/a/154968 denken. und ob das den effekt auslösen könnte
<dreamon> recovery sieht nicht vielversprechend aus → http://paste.ubuntu.com/12723397/
<dreamon> LetoThe2nd, Die iso/img waren alles unter 8GB
<dreamon> bin mal weg.. 
<Mrokii> Hallo. Ich sollte ein Handy mit Android 5.x per USB mit Ubuntu verbinden. Allerdings geht das wohl nur noch über MTP, aber das Handy erscheint nirgends im System. MTP ist aber in Androi aktiviert. Weiß jemand, wo das Problem liegen könnte?
<ppq> Mrokii, welche ubuntuversion? welches handy?
<Mrokii> ppq: Ubuntu 15.04 / Moto X Style (Android Version 5.1.1).
<ppq> Mrokii, ahja, das wird wohl einfach noch zu neu sein. du kannst es mal mit der libmtp9 aus wily versuchen, aber die ist vermutlich auch schon zu alt. http://packages.ubuntu.com/wily/libmtp9 http://packages.ubuntu.com/wily/libmtp-runtime http://packages.ubuntu.com/wily/libmtp-common
<ppq> die 3 pakete einfach manuell einspielen: ins selbe verzeichnis runterladen, da reingehen, dpkg -i *.deb
<Mrokii> Okay, das kann ich mal probieren, danke.
<Mrokii> Das Handy kam erst vor wenigen Wochen raus, kann also gut sein, dass es noch zu neu ist.
<ppq> ich hatte mit meinem unter 14.04 das gleiche problem, die libmtp9 aus 15.04 hat es dann gelöst
<ppq> wenn es damit nicht geht, kannst du mal versuchen, einträge für ein gerät in der /lib/udev/hwdb.d/69-libmtp.hwdb manuell hinzuzufügen nach dem muster, das du dort siehst
<Mrokii> Müsste es (wenn überhaupt) direkt funktionieren sobald ich das Handy einstöpsle?
<ppq> nein, du musst dich einmal aus- und wieder einloggen. oder einfach neu starten.
<Mrokii> Ah, okay.
<Mrokii> Werd ich mal probieren. Vielen Dank jedenfalls.
<rotzloeffel> hallo ich arbeite gerade an iptables länderblock-foo und bräuchte mal kurz hilfe
<Fuchs> rotzloeffel: frag im Debian Kanal, wie Dir gesagt worden ist
<rotzloeffel> (sorry, aber mir läuft die zeit davon mobil und schwacker akku) nun hab ich iptables-persistent installiert und wollte fragen ob ich diese so ohne weitere veränderung in /etc/iptables/rule.v4 packen kann?
<rotzloeffel> also so: iptables -A INPUT -s 1.0.1.0/24 -j DROP
<bekks> Das kann man Dir im Debiansupport sagen.
<Fuchs> Deine Geduld in Ehren, meine ist heute knapper. 
<bekks> :)
<Fuchs> (dabei ist der Tag keine Stunde alt *seufz*) 
#ubuntu-de 2015-10-10
<smeexs> kennst sich jemand mit youtube-dl aus ? , ich hab die neueste version unter 14.04 installiert aber es funktioniert nicht , ich bekomm immer nur das erste video 
<smeexs> ich frag später noch mal muss weg
<dj-bino> Hallo ich habe ein Problem mit dem hinterherhinken  des Texstes nach der Tastaureingabe ich benutze Linux Mint 17.2 Cinnamon und habe einen Prop. Treiber von NVIDIA insatlliert
<dj-bino> Das gleiche habe ich auch wenn ich in einem Fenster scroll mit der maus da zieht es immer das bild nach 
<jokrebel> und krossposting ist auch bäh :(
<dreamon_> Hab gerade ein xubuntu livecd am laufen und kopiere mit ddrescue. Leider ist mir die Gui abgehaut. Krieg sie nicht mehr her. strg+alt+f1 seh ich das ddrescue noch läuft. Kann man die ausgabe irgendwie auf mein TTY1 umleiten?
<jokrebel> wenn Du Keim screen oder tmux vorher schon am laufen hattest eher nicht.
<jokrebel> ,kein
<Yoshimo> für die Diagnose warum das System nach dem Start kein Bild zeigt braucht man X.org.log oder gibt es weitere hilfreiche Dateien ?
<dreamon_> Yoshimo, Welcher Grafikktreiber/Grafikkarte wird verwendet? Lief das System schon mal ? Wenn ja. Was wurde geändert?
<dreamon_> Bin nicht der Experte aber die Infos sind bestimmt hilfreich
<Yoshimo> eine Geforce GTX 980, mit Nvidia Treiber bis Nouveau sauber unterstützt wird. Was ich gemacht hab? Ich hab zwischendrin mal die Karte getauscht auf eine ältere um Nouveau Reclocking zu testen.
<pdq_> Kommt das System im angesicherten Mode hoch? Dann könntest Du von da die Treiber sortieren
<pdq_> abgesicherten
<BerndSan> Ich hab meinen USB Stick unmountet und noch bevor er unmountet war leider schon rausgezogen. Unter Windows kann ich den USB Stick (ntfs) noch normal öffnen, aber unter Linux sagt er nun immer: Error mounting, xyz exited with non-zero exot status
<BerndSan> Was tun?
<ppq> BerndSan, mal unter windows den dateisystem-check laufen lassen
<ppq> im schlimmsten fall einfach neues FS erstellen
<BerndSan> läuft, danke ppq
<ppq> :)
<Ekkehardt> Wo bekommt man eigentlich heutzutage noch eine libtldl3 her?
<ppq> oha, uralt zeugs
<ppq> 8.04 hat wohl pakete dafür. kannst ja mal versuchen, die in einem aktuellen ubuntu zu installieren und beten, dass das nix kaputtmacht :)
<sorryname> mir platzt der arshc
<sorryname> arsch
<Ekkehardt> Naja, ich habe diesen ominösen Epson V300 Photo, den niemand mag. Zuletzt hatte ich 14.04 drauf, aber da hab ich alte Bibliotheken seit Jahren mitgeschleppt. Und die Epson Firmware besteht auf libtldl3 und mag libtldl5 nicht. Und jetzt, nach einer Neuinstallation von 15.04: essig mit scannen...
<Ekkehardt> ppq: Das blöde ist: auf packages.ubuntu.com reichen die Archive nicht so weit zurück.
<ppq> Ekkehardt, http://launchpadlibrarian.net/11822853/libltdl3_1.5.26-1ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<ppq> das war das letzte paket davon, das jemals für ubuntu gebaut wurde ;)
<Ekkehardt> Gibts das auch noch für x86?
<ppq> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/11822717/libltdl3_1.5.26-1ubuntu1_i386.deb
<Ekkehardt> ppq: Vielen Dank! :)
<Ekkehardt> OK, jetzt hängt es an libtiff4... scheint nicht besser zu werden...
<ppq> das gabs sogar noch in 12.04 ;) http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise-updates/libtiff4
<Ekkehardt> Wie kann man launchpadlibrarian durchsuchen?
<ppq> Ekkehardt, hatte den link von https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/i386/libltdl3
<ppq> auf launchpad findest du generell alle einzelheiten zu allen paketen, inklusive build logs sogar
<Ekkehardt> ppq: Praktisch. Und vielen Dank nochmal. Der Scanner läuft und das Universum meiner Festplatte ist nicht kollabiert ;)
<ppq> juhu :)
<derPATE> Hey Leute
#ubuntu-de 2015-10-11
<argon18> ich hab probleme mit vlc, jedesmal wenn ich vlc starte und dann ein video bspielen möchte passiert das: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12748770/
<nagetier> argon18, schalte das Backend um und installiere VDPAU nach
<nagetier> s/und/oder
<argon18> nagetier: wie schalte ich das backend um?
<nagetier> argon18, innerhalb des VLC
<nagetier> muss mal gucken, da gibt es in der GUI eine Möglichkeit zu
<nagetier> argon18, Werkzeuge/Einstellungen/Video/Ausgabe
<nagetier> was ist dort bei dir eingetragen?
<nagetier> argon18, und welche Grafikkarte verwendest du? Ist es eine nVidia, kann man VDPAU nachinstallieren
<nagetier> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/video-Dekodierung_beschleunigen
<argon18> also terminal sagt das zur graka: NVIDIA Corporation GT218 [GeForce 210] ; videoausgabe ist automatisch
<nagetier> argon18, und was gibt 'dpkg -l | grep vdpau' aus?
<argon18> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12748797/
<argon18> ich kann aber zb. meine tv karte ansteuern und das video dieser ohne probleme angucken
<nagetier> argon18, installiere mal vdpauinfo und lass uns die Ausgabe ansehen
<nagetier> alamar, welcher Treiber wird denn für die GPU verwendet?
<nagetier> ups
<nagetier> sorry
<argon18> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12748804/
<nagetier> argon18, zeig uns mal die Ausgabe von 'lspci -v'
<nagetier> Wir wollen wissen welcher Treiber verwendet wird
<argon18> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12748806/
<argon18> meines wissens nach nouveau
<nagetier> argon18, gibt es dazu einen triftigen Grund?
<argon18> wozu genau?
<nagetier> um nouveau zu verwenden?
<nagetier> argon18, Falls nicht, würde ich von dem quelloffenen zu dem proprietären wechseln
<argon18> meine alte grafikkarte ist vor zwei wochen abgeraucht, ich kann sie aber bei dem händler wegen insolvenz nicht umtauschen, ich muss auf den hersteller warten, solange verwende ich eine übergangsgrafikkarte
<nagetier> argon18, die Alte war auch eine nVidia?
<argon18> ja, eine GeForce GTX 750 Ti, mit der hat alles funktioniert
<argon18> hab da auch den treiber von Nvidia verwendet
<nagetier> ah, ok
<nagetier> dann installiere den wieder nach, das sollte genügen
<nagetier> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/NVIDIA
<argon18> sollte ich nicht den treiebr installieren?: nvidia-340 aus den repos
<nagetier> argon18, du kannst es auch einfach über deine GUI erledigen - https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Zus%C3%A4tzliche_Treiber?redirect=no
<argon18> ist mir auch grad eingefallen :) danke
<derAbSpritzA> Hello.
<argon18> nagetier: hat geklappt, vlc arbeitet normal :D
<nagetier> argon18, schön, danke dir für die Rückmeldung
<Holzland> Hallo Zusammen. Ich bin Neuling auf linux. Könnte mir jemand verraten, wie ich Daten auf meiner Festplatte ablegen kann, die ich auch unter einem anderen Profil wieder erreiche?
<Holzland> Tschuldigung. Hallo Zusammen
<jokrebel> Holzland: Was meinst Du mit "anderem Profil"?
<Holzland> Ich habe zwei user-Profile erstellt und möchte noch weitere für meine Kinder anlegen
<nagetier> Holzland, hallo, bitte mal hier lesen.. bei aufkommenden Fragen, melden :) - https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Rechte
<nagetier> Holzland, das Wiki ist eh ein guter Einstieg und hilft Informationen zu finden. https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/einsteiger ist ein guter Anfang.
<ppq> Holzland, du könntest einfach ein neues verzeichnis außerhalb von /home erstellen, auf das alle benutzer lese- und schreibrechte haben. zum beispiel /share oder so. um es bequem zu nutzen, einfach ein bookmark dorthin im dateimanager anlegen
<Holzland> Aber ausserhalb von home bin ich doch schon im root-Bereich. Dort kann ich selbst als Admin keinen Ordner erstellen?!
<bekks> Natürlich nicht, weil du root sein musst, um dort etwas tun zu dürfen.
<Holzland> wie kann ich dann einen Ordner /share erstellen?
<bekks> sudo mkdir /share
<Holzland> Der ordner /share hat dann aber auch wieder nur Rechte für root. Ich kann dort keine Dateien ablegen.
<bekks> Dann musst du den obigen Artikel lesen und dann die Rechte anpasse.
<bekks> *anpassen
<nagetier> Und das natürlich ebenfalls als root
<Holzland> wenn ich auf Eigenschaften gehe, erzählt mir das System aber dass der Besitzer root ist. Und alle Optionen sind ausgeblendet.
<bekks> Dann lies den Artikel und vergiss die GUI.
<Holzland> okay
<dreamon> Holzland, Du bis in der Gui als Benutzer eingeloggt, der Ordner wurde aber als root angelegt. Darum hast du keine Zugriff.(ausgeblendet)
<Holzland> dreamon, ich fand aber auch in der obigen Anleitung keine Möglichkeit, den neuen Ordner /share für alle Benutzer freizugeben.
<jokrebel> Holzland: Du gibst dem Verzeichnis einfach die Rechte, dass auch "andere" lesen, schreiben und ausführen dürfen.
<nagetier> Holzland, dann mach ein 'sudo chmod 777 /share' .. damit ist der Ordner für alle, aber auch wirklich alle Benutzer freigegeben. Sauberer geht es nur wenn man sich damit genauer befasst.
<dreamon> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/chmod und https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/chown
<jokrebel> nicht ganz so "Holzhammermäßig wirklich alle dürfen" wäre es über eine gemeinsame Gruppe zu realisieren, in der sich alle Benutzer befinden.
<nagetier> Das meine ich mit sauber.
<jokrebel> nagetier: War mir schon klar; ihm vermutlich weniger ;-)
<dreamon> Seit wann gibt es eigentlich ~/.local/share/Trash ? gibt es dafür einen Befehl diesen zu löschen?
<Holzland> Das funktioniert. Macht auch nichts, dass der Ordner für "alle" Benutzer freigegeben ist. Denn das ist ja auch der Sinn dahinter.
<Holzland> Mit den anderen Befhler werde ich mich auch noch auseinandersetzen.
<nagetier> Holzland, ansonsten ändere die Gruppe des Ordner /share.. du und deine Kinder sollten sich schon in einer identischen befinden. Infos dazu im Wiki, dazu einfach das Suchwort "Gruppen" verwenden.
<Holzland> Danke an Euch Alle.
<jokrebel> Holzland: Alle heißt in dem Fall sogar auch Gäste die gar keinen eigenen Benutzer haben.
<musca> Holzland:  es lonht sich, etwas Zeit zu investieren und sich das Rechtesystem gründlich zu verinnerlichen.
<Holzland> Das glaube ich auch.
<nagetier> Wird schon, ein Ordner der für alle freigegeben ist kann man unter Kontrolle halten
<Rudokai> guten abend, früher konnte man bei ubuntu den timeout des gnome-keyrings bei der verwendung von ssh-keys einstellen das scheint nun nicht mehr möglich zu sein oder lieg ich da falsch?
<Rudokai> lässt sich das alternativ so einrichten das gnome-keyring überhaupt nicht mehr die authenfizierung übernimmt sondern das ganze ganz klassisch in der konsole gemacht wird?
<bekks> Terminal aufmachen, ssh user@host nutzen.
<Rudokai> bekks: schon probiert, dann schaltet sich gnome direkt dazwischen mit der passwortabfrage
<bekks> Bei mir nicht. :)
<jokrebel> eher nicht
<bekks> Und mir ist auch nicht klar wie das funktionieren sollte, da gnome-keyring genau gar nichts davon mitbekommt.
<Rudokai> das einzige was klappt ist wenn die key's an einem anderen ort plaziert werden, als ".ssh" wobei dann der server wegen der strikten einstellungen meckert
 * jokrebel versteht wohl den Versuchsaufbau falsch.
<Rudokai> einen moment, bin gleich wieder da :)
<Rudokai> so gerade nochmal getestet, bei der anmeldung übers terminal gibt es eine graphische benutzeraufforderung den priv. schlüssel zu entsperren, hiernach bleibt der schlüssel bis zur abmeldung "entsperrt" und genau das möchte ich nicht
<bekks> Gibts hier nicht.
<Rudokai> ich dachte zumindest diese anfrage würde mit dem gnome-keyring zusammenhängen
<Rudokai> bekks: andere distri? ;)
<bekks> Rudokai: 14.04.3
<Rudokai> hier ists 15.10
<bekks> Rudokai: Dann frag bitte in #ubuntu-de+1 :)
<Rudokai> bekks: ist das ernstgemeint oder sarkasmus?
<bekks> Das ist sehr ernst gemeint, da 15.10 noch nicht released ist.
<Rudokai> ohh dann ists doch 15.04
<Rudokai> zahlendreherei hier :)
<bekks> Zahlendreher, ist klar. :P Zeig mal ein "lsb_release -a" und ein "uname -a" in einem Pastebin :)
<Rudokai> bekks: es IST 15.04, Kernel 3.19
<bekks> Rudokai: Zeig bitte mal die beiden vollständigen Ausgaben in einem Pastebin.
<Rudokai> 3.19.0-30-generic #34-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 2 22:08:41 UTC 2015
<bekks> 12PASTEBIN
<bekks> Ich sagte PASTEBIN, ich sagte nicht: "spam es in den channel".
<Rudokai> entschuldigung :)
<Rudokai> hat sich erledigt, ist ein bug laut: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2250516
<Rudokai> trotzdem danke.
<bekks> "Ich habe kein Ubuntu und will nur Support schnorren."
<oktay> kostet doch nichts :P
<LarsKingKong> Hey all
<Rudokai> hallo nochmal hier die lösung für leute mit dem gleichen problem 
<Rudokai> man muss unter "startprogramme" den Gnome-Schlüsselbunddienst: SSH deaktivieren um eine normale anmeldung übers terminal vorzunehmen
<Rudokai> allerdings scheint es selbst dann ein problem bei der anmeldung zu geben, und man muss explizit "ssh -i keyfile.pub user@sshserver" eingeben, auch wenn  die keyfiles im standardordner ".ssh" liegen und den regulären dateinamen haben, keine ahnung ob das ein ubuntu-spezifischer bug ist oder doch mit ssh zusammenhängt, allerdings hab ich es hier an einem debian-rechner nicht nachvollziehen können 
<Rudokai> das ".pub" wegdenken mein fehler :)
<Rudokai> naja einen schönen tag noch!
<bekks> Das sieht nach einem sehr kaputten Nicht-Ubuntu aus.
<jokrebel> Rudokai: Wie schon erwähnt, haben mehrere Leute diese Problem unter Ubuntu eben _nicht_
#ubuntu-de 2016-10-10
<janda> guten morgen
<dadrc> moin
<brrrr> guten Morgen
<brrrr> ha! Problem genau in diesem Moment von alleine erledigt
<brrrr> leider hing die unity/GUI während Upgrade von 14.04 auf 16.06
<brrrr> *16.04
<brrrr> aber als nutzerinteraktion nötig wurde ging alles wieder
<HelloName> Bei mir bricht das WLAN immer wieder ab
<HelloName> Nur wenn ich den Router neu starte ist überhaupt eine Verbindung wieder da
<stevieh> und das ist nur mit ubuntu so? 
<HelloName> Ja
<stevieh> dann zeig halt mal den dmesg oder syslog ausschnitt, wenn es abgebrochen ist. per pastebin
<benni> hallo. problem mit lubuntu 16.04 nach upgrade: alle videos spielen doppelt so schnell ab. player egal, auch im browser. ideen?
<stevieh> hehe, ne. irgendwelche alten ppas im spiel?
<benni> stevieh, nicht dass ich wüsste. wie krieg ich das raus?
<stevieh> dpkg -l | grep ppa mal probiern
<jokrebel> war vielleicht vorher auf "halb so schnell" gestellt und nun ist wieder "Standard"?
<benni> jokrebel, wo könnte man denn das einstellen? wie gesagt es betrifft alle player
<benni> stevieh, da werden 4 pakete ausgegeben, 3 x was mit apparmor und ein druckertreiber. ich vermute mal, du suchtest was anderes?
<stevieh> ich denke auch. Da hätte ich irgendwas im Video bereich gesucht.
<jokrebel> stevieh: Sicher, dass man damit installierte ppas findet?
<stevieh> ists ne spezielle grafik?
<benni> stevieh, nicht das ich wüsste. ist ein sehr altes netbook
<stevieh> jokrebel: meist steht ja im paketname was mit ppa drin
<jokrebel> benni: Ich wüsst nur im VLC-Player wie das ginge
<stevieh> d.h. intel grafik?
<stevieh> geht audio denn insgesamt?
<benni> jokrebel, da hab ich versucht einfach die geschwindigkeit zu verlangsamen. funktioniert auch. aber ton ist dann zerhackt
<jokrebel> stevieh: Ich find hier damit kein einziges meiner PPAs
<stevieh> ich find diverse... aber ok
<jokrebel> benni: hmm
<benni> ich tippe auch auf audio. zum einen sagt google dass es das sein kann. zum anderen hatte ich sowas schon mal und da lag es am pulseaudio. die audiofixes, die ich im netz dazu gefunden habe funktionieren aber nicht
<benni> oder gstreamer. aber gstreamer-properties gibt es ja nicht mehr. gibts da einen ersatz zu inzwischen?
<stevieh> geht audio denn sonst?
<stevieh> http://askubuntu.com/questions/5976/how-can-i-list-all-packages-ive-installed-from-a-particular-repository scheint ein "ordentlicher" weg zu sein, zu schauen, was von ppas kommt
<le_bot> Title: apt - How can I list all packages I've installed from a particular repository? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<jokrebel> benni: Man liest da tatsächlich, dass es ggf. mit den Audioeinstellungen zu tun haben könnte. Hast Du da schon kontroliert?
<jokrebel> und schau mal im Gastmodus, wie es sich da verhält
<_-Husker-_>  Guten Morgen ...
<_-Husker-_> Kann mir einer Erklären wie ich ein Selbsgeschiebenes Programm so verfügbar machen kann, das ich es an belieber gestelle von der Konsole aus Starten kann ..wie z.b. ls oder mkdir ?
<benni> _-Husker-_, ja, es muss im pfad sein und ausführbar
<_-Husker-_> ausführbar ist es ...
<_-Husker-_> in welchem Pfad muss es sein ?
<benni> jokrebel, ja, audio von hdmi auf analog umstellen hat nicht geholfen. gastmodus probier ich mal. moment. gute idee
<stevieh> in dem, den der user hat, echo $PATH
<_-Husker-_> da kommen meherere
<stevieh> genau
<stevieh> meist macht man seine "eigenen" Programme in /usr/local/bin verfügbar.
<_-Husker-_> muss ich das Programm wirklich da hin schieben obder kann ich das da auch hin Mounten oder sowas ?
<stevieh> oder sbin wenns eher systemprogramme sind
<_-Husker-_> ne ist kein systemprogramm
<benni> _-Husker-_, du kannst auch einen link legen mit "ln -s"
<jokrebel> benni: https://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/youtube-videos-laufen-zu-schnell-und-tonlos-vl/
<le_bot> Title: Youtube-Videos laufen zu schnell und Tonlos, VLC ist auch kein Ton › GNOME (Ubuntu GNOME) › Grafische Oberfläche › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<_-Husker-_> wenn ich das über LS mache muss ich mich dan auf der Konsole schon in usr/bin/ befinden ?
<stevieh> über LS?
<_-Husker-_> naja wenn ich versuche einen link mit ln (sorry) zu setzen
<DaVu> man ln 
<DaVu> `ln -s`erstellt einen symbolischen Link
<_-Husker-_> jup habs hinbekommen ..
<Longbottom> _-Husker-_: Du kannst auch ~/bin anlegen, und dein Programm dorthin kopieren. Ist dann halt nur für dich verfügbar. Wenn du nach anlegen von ~/bin eine neue Shell startest, dann sollte es automagisch im PATH sein.
<_-Husker-_> Danke sher
<_-Husker-_> habe jetzt einen link auf /usr/local/bin gelegt .. klappt super
<benni> gastzugang funktioniert auch nich. pulseuadio config resetten auch nich.
<DaVu> na bitte ;)
<jokrebel> benni: Mal den Player übers Terminal starten und dann schun obs dort Meldungen gibt?
<stevieh> _-Husker-_: wenn der link zu einem Programm in deinem Home geht, legst du dir evtl. die Karten
<_-Husker-_> geht es warum ?
<benni> jokrebel, hab ich mit mplayer probiert. der beschwert sich nur allgemein, dass der rechner zu langsam sei
<benni> aber vor dem upgrade gings ja auch
<stevieh> _-Husker-_: wenn du z.B. ein gecryptetes home hast, dann geht der link nur, wenn du als user eingeloggt bist.
<_-Husker-_> wegen der berechtigung wenn andere user das versuchen aufzurufen ?
<_-Husker-_> habe ich zwar nicht
<_-Husker-_> aber ich bin auch der einzeige der am Rechner arbeitet
<_-Husker-_> bzw. der das Prog benutzt
<stevieh> d.h. normalerweise wird sowas entweder nach /usr/local/bin kopiert oder nach /usr/local/foobar/bin verschoben und nach /usr/local/bin verlinkt
<_-Husker-_> aber generell ist das natürlich zu berücksichtigen ...
<_-Husker-_> wie entfernt man einen solchen link dan eigentlich wieder ?
<dadrc> rm
<jokrebel> man findet Vermutungen, dass es an Pulseaudio liegen könnte oder aber an falschen Frameraten-einstellung/-erkennung
<_-Husker-_> okay
<benni> jokrebel, framerate hab ich auch probiert mit player, hat nich funktioniert
<benni> s/player/mplayer/
<_-Husker-_> aktuell arbeite ich noch an dem Programm so spare ich mir nach jedem Make das mv
<jokrebel> benni: Außerdem laß ich auch, dass es durch "Werbung überspringen" zu dauerhaften solchen verhalten kommt
<_-Husker-_> ber wenn ich vertig bin lösche ich den link und kopiere das Programm ..
<_-Husker-_> vielen dank für die ganzen hinwiese
<stevieh> ja, besser ist das so
<stevieh> wenn nur du das benutzt, kannst du auch ~/bin zu deinem Pfad hinzufügen und das z.B. aus deinem work/foobar/ ordner rüber verlinken...
<benni> jokrebel, ja, das hab ich auch alles gelesen. bei mir gings aber mit dem upgrade los wie gesagt
<stevieh> geht denn audio insgesamt?
<benni> stevieh, nein, tatsächlich nicht, wie ich gerade merke. ist schnell und abgehackt. dann wohl doch was mit pulseaudio. aber wieso funktioniert dann config resetten nich?
<stevieh> k.a. aber dann hast du ja ne ecke, wo du suchen kannst
<benni> hab den pulseaudio jetzt ganz gekillt mit autospawn=no dann gehts
<stevieh> na siehste
<_-Husker-_> Sagt mal kennt einer von euch ein gute GUI Tool für GIT und KDE ?
<sdx23> du meinst in qt?
<_-Husker-_> qt ?
<sdx23> Naja, weil "KDE".
<_-Husker-_> naja unter Windows und SVN gibt es z.b. Tortoise SVN ... sowas suche ich für KDE auch ... nur für GIT !=!=
<sdx23> Ansich wuerde ich gitk sagen. Aber noch eher, einfach die CLI zu verwenden.
<sdx23> gitk ist halt nicht qt, i.e. sieht nicht nativ aus.
<sdx23> Achso, Integration in Dolphin oder was?
<_-Husker-_> ja genau 
<_-Husker-_> z.b.
<sdx23> http://aeciosantos.com/2012/10/06/using-dolphinkde-to-manage-git-repositories-or-other-vcs
<le_bot> Title: Using Dolphin/KDE to manage Git repositories (or other VCS) / Aécio Santos (at aeciosantos.com)
<Helferplease> Habe WLAN-Probleme. Mache das hier über einen anderen rechner.
<Helferplease> ?
<koegs> !
<dadrc> .
<dadrc> bag_: fix mal bitte deine Verbindung
<pLaTo0n> moin
<spY|da> nabend, gibt ne möglichkeit später wieder den dialog der installation wieder zu bekommen wo man http server / ssh server etc einstellen konnte?
<stevieh> du meinst diese meta paket auswahl?
<spY|da> stevieh, ich denke schon 
<dadrc> tasksel
<dadrc> kann sein, dass du das erst installieren musst
<spY|da> dadrc, danke das wars, und war schon installiert
<stevieh> sollte mich irgendwas dran hindern, einen ganz frischen 4.8.1er mainline kernel in 16.04 zu installieren?
<ppq> nö
<ppq> solange du den alten als fallback drauflässt ;)
<stevieh> ok. Obich dann gleich mal den lowlatency nehme? :-)
<ppq> sollte man nur wenn mans wirklich braucht
<ppq> strom sparen und so
<stevieh> ja, mach ich erst, wenn ich mal mucke mach
<stevieh> jetzt will ich eigentlich nur das docking thema fixen
<ppq> weißt du was es mit dem -cloud kernel auf sich hat? seh ich grad zum ersten mal
<stevieh> nö... aber ich vermute, dass der was besser mit virtualisierung kann
<stevieh> ERROR: Cannot create report: [Errno 17] File exists: '/var/crash/virtualbox-dkms.0.crash'
<stevieh> Error! Bad return status for module build on kernel: 4.8.1-040801-generic (x86_64)
<stevieh> super
<stevieh> dann nicht
<k1l_> headers parat?
<ppq> und räum mal auf in /var/crash/
<stevieh> headers hatte ich mit installiert
<stevieh> var/lib/dkms/virtualbox/5.0.24/build/vboxdrv/r0drv/linux/timer-r0drv-linux.c:364:13: error: implicit declaration of function ‘mod_timer_pinned’ [-Werror=implicit-function-declaration]
<stevieh>              mod_timer_pinned(&pSubTimer->u.Std.LnxTimer, pSubTimer->u.Std.ulNextJiffies);
<stevieh> ach, eigentlich wollte ich eh keinen neuen kernel
<ppq> :)
<ppq> btw, es gibt doch schon 5.1, vllt. liegts an 5.0 das mit 4.8 nicht will
<stevieh> wus?
<ppq> jo, neues poaket. virtualbox-5.1
<stevieh> muss ich das über ein ppa ziehen?
<ppq> aus dem virtualbox.org repo
<stevieh> oh mann... rattenschwanz
<ppq> geht
<ppq> https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<le_bot> Title: Linux_Downloads – Oracle VM VirtualBox (at www.virtualbox.org)
<ppq> da gibts repo und keys
<tokam> Habe eine Bounty von 100 auf diese Frage ausgesetzt: http://askubuntu.com/a/830489/222371
<le_bot> Title: kernel - How to turn off the USB power to my mouse, when I suspend the notebook? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<tokam> Upvotes begrüße ich natürlich :) 
<ppq> virtuelle internetpunkte \o/
<stevieh> argl. und wo importiere ich jetzt das extensionpack?
<ppq> stevieh, einfach nur auf den link klicken
<stevieh> was für n link?
<ppq> der brauser bietet dann schön "öffnen mit: virtualbox" an
<ppq> moment
<ppq> https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads
<ppq> auf der seite den zum ext.pack
<le_bot> Title: Downloads – Oracle VM VirtualBox (at www.virtualbox.org)
<ppq> updates bietet er dann von selbst an
<stevieh> ausser dass eben ein ganz schöner freeze war, bis win10 gestartet war, gehts
<stevieh> naja, mal rebooten
<stevieh> sieht gut aus. Merci fürs Händchenhalten ;-)
<ppq> :)
<zosche> Guten Abend
<zosche> ich habe da ein Problem mit wss, Ubuntuserver 14.04, SSL connection, und zwar wird der websocked nicht aufgemacht, ihr knnt hier mal schauen, "mit SSL" mgVideoChat-1.11.0-min.js:1 WebSocket connection to 'wss://tunefmvideo.ddns.net:8080/wss/?room=5' failed: Error in connection establishment: net::ERR_TIMED_OUT
<zosche> hier noch die domain, https://tunefmvideo.ddns.net/
<le_bot> Title: Tune-FM Videochat (at tunefmvideo.ddns.net)
<tomreyn> zosche: die meldung ist korrekt, der server antwortet nicht
<tomreyn> also die tcp-verbindung wird angenommen und aufgebaut, aber der server antwortet nicht auf den tls handshake
<zosche> @tomreyn genau da ist mein Problem, wie kann ich dies lösen? Denn lansam gehen mir die Webseiten aus.
<tomreyn> zosche: schon mal ins log geschaut?
<zosche> jo
<zosche> mom
<tomreyn> du könntest sonst auch mal beschrieben was da so auf serverseite läuft und die verbindung annehmen und die ssl-umsetzung machen soll.
<zosche> AH01961: SSL Proxy requested for tunefmvideo.ddns.net:44$
<zosche> [Mon Oct 10 11:02:38.196981 2016] [proxy:error] [pid 18111] AH00961: WSS: failed to enable ssl support for 85.25.45.148:8080 (tunefmvideo.ddn$
<tomreyn> tjoa, dann foschst du nun am besten weiter wieso der ssl support nicht enabled werden konnte
<zosche> ok
<tomreyn> apache httpd weist beim starten üblicherweise darauf hin wenn eine zertifikatsdatei nicht gelesen werden konnte.
<tomreyn> aber vielleicht liegts ja auch noch an was anderem. bracuhst ggf. erst mal noch mehr logging.
<tomreyn> du lieferst aber auch so wenig infos dass man an diesem punkt nur spekulieren kann, und das spar ich mir jetz. ;)
<zosche> sag mir mal welche Infos du alles brauchst, ich stell se zusamme ;) ...ist debian.pastebin.net ok oder nur pastebin.com?
<tomreyn> das pastebin steht im channeltopic ;)
<tomreyn> mehr logs, und, wie schon gesagt, beschrieb die serversoftware und softwarearchitektur.
<zosche> uno mom
<zosche> 3.13.0-042stab111.12 #1 SMP Fri Jun 24 15:33:57 MSK 2016 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux  ... Webrtc Videochat: https://www.magnoliyan.com/video-chat-pro/  .... welche logfiles genau.. oder soll ich dir alle posten ;)... bin halt kein Geek sry ;) 
<le_bot> Title: Magnoliyan Video Chat PRO, HTML5/PHP video chat solution for online group chat, p2p file transfer and chat roulette (at www.magnoliyan.com)
<tomreyn> hmm das ist wirklich off topic hier. kontaktier den support.
<tomreyn> und update mal den kernel falls du darauf zugriff hast
<zosche> http://pastebin.com/5HdHCsjC 000-default-le-ssl.conf
<le_bot> Title: <IfModule mod_ssl.c> <VirtualHost *:443> # The ServerName directive se - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<zosche> Der Kernel wurde geupgraded, falls du das meinst! Ist eben ein V-Host kein Root ;)
<tomreyn> der wurde am 24. juni gebaut, das ist nicht das neuste. aber ist ggf. noch okay.
<zosche> ja der neuste nicht, aber ich deine mit den mit einem Freund und er Zahlt, daher
<tomreyn> also dir fehlt auf jeden fall ein ProxyPassReverse, außerdem solltest du besser nur mit 127.0.0.1 nach hinten weg verbinden, und dann auch nur per ws:// statt per wss:// - da ist das modul wohl buggy. stell auch sicher dass das ws-modul aktiv ist: https://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.4/mod/mod_proxy_wstunnel.html
<le_bot> Title: mod_proxy_wstunnel - Apache HTTP Server Version 2.4 (at httpd.apache.org)
<zosche> Vielen, Dank! Werde es mir mal durch lesen und wieder bei dir/euch melden, falls weitere probleme auftretten sollten.
<tomreyn> bis dahin bin ich im bett, viel erfolg!
<zosche> Besten Dank, dir auch!
#ubuntu-de 2016-10-11
<pLaTo0n> moin
<janda> guten morgen
<DaVu> moin
<_-Husker-_> Guten Morgen
<_-Husker-_> wobei ist ja eigentlich schon eher malzeit
<_-Husker-_> Sagt mal gibt es möglichkeiten Nano zu Pinpen ?
<_-Husker-_> also gibt es Plugins zur erweiterung ?
<_-Husker-_> bzw. wie läuft das den mit dem Syntax Highligthing ?=
<_-Husker-_> also scheinbar macht er das ja in bezug auf c++ von alleine ...
<stevieh> will man für sowas dann nicht nen ausgewachsenen Editor nehmen?
<Frickelpit> _-Husker-_: http://askubuntu.com/questions/90013/how-do-i-enable-syntax-highlighting-in-nano
<le_bot> Title: How do I enable syntax highlighting in nano? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<_-Husker-_> Danke !
<DaVu> _-Husker-_: Hast du dir mal vim angesehen? Falls das anfangs noch ein wenig schwierig ist, kann man das vim-tutorial durcharbeiten. Das hat mir sehr geholfen und mittlerweile nutze ich vim wesentlich häufiger als Nano..bzw. nano nutze ich gar nicht mehr
<DaVu> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/VIM/
<le_bot> Title: VIM › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<_-Husker-_> gibt es einen schnellen weg Dateien einfach einen Ordner höher zu schieben ?
<_-Husker-_> DaVu: lol ja bin gerade dabei das durchzuarbeiten :-)
<_-Husker-_> an VI bin ich seinerzeit echt verzweifelt ...
<_-Husker-_> aber das tut macht einen recht guten eindruck ..
<sdx23> mv * .. # oder was willst du?
<_-Husker-_> naja ich möchte alle Dateien aus /home/user/ordner1/ordner2 nach /home/user/ordner1 Verschieben
<sdx23> ja, dann das da.
<_-Husker-_> Super hat geklappt vielen dank ...
<_-Husker-_> also das Syntax HL von VIM ist aber sehr sehr lasylike ;-)
<buerohengst> kann man mit ffmpeg irgendwie ein video im vollbild abspielen ohne das das skaliert wird?
<buerohengst> ach … framebuffer playback mach ffmpeg das eh oO
<stevieh> ein video im vollbild abspielen, ohne dass es skaliert wird? Ist das nicht ein Widerspruch?
<buerohengst> stevieh, nicht grundsätzlich
<stevieh> d.h. dann hast du einen grossen schwarzen rahmen aussenrum?
<buerohengst> genau
<tokam> http://askubuntu.com/q/823318/222371
<le_bot> Title: kernel - How to turn off the USB power to my mouse, when I suspend the notebook? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<tokam> +100 Bounty auf diese Frage :) 
<stevieh> tokam: ey. hör mal auf damit
<tokam> Wer bist Du?
<stevieh> der, der dir sagt, du sollst damit hier aufhören.
<tokam> Wie gefällt Dir das Kapitel vom König im kleinen Prinzen?
<stevieh> geh damit bitte nach offtopic
<tokam> Da ist so einer, der will immer bestimmen. Der hat sich sogar gemerkt wann die Sonne regelmäßig untergeht und dann befiehlt er es ihr 5 Minuten vorher.
<buerohengst> !admin
<tprommi> Hallo, mein Shuttel PC hat Schlafprobleme. Nach dem Aufwecken laufen die Lüfter auf 100%. Beim Runterfahren schreibt er noch "[OK]Stopped Thermal Deamon Service" dann hängt er ne zeit lang. Kann man den Deamon selbst neu starten?
<tprommi> Nach dem Neustart ist dann wieder alles normal
<dadrc> sudo service thermald restart
<stevieh> und das kannst du in die entsprechenden script für resume eintragen
<tokam> tprommi: eventuell gibt es ein script unter /etc/init.d/ es gibt die Möglichkeit diese start/stop scripte für die Services mit sudo /etc/init.d/[name] restart zu starten oder so wie es dadrc gesagt hat
<dadrc> jo, einmal von hand testen, ob es hilft, wenn ja, kannst du es automatisieren
<tprommi> dadrc: Schade hilft leider nicht. Vielleicht doch mal an den Support von Shuttel? Sensors zeigt auch bei den Spannungen Alarme an. Vielleicht wurde irgend eine Baustein nich richtig erkannt. Ist die Drehzahlsteuerung nich auch aufgabe des BIOS?
<dadrc> tprommi: wenn du thermald benutzt, übernimmt der das eigentlich
<tprommi> dadrc:Wenn das default von Ubuntu ist. Ich hab da nichts verstellt.
<stevieh> schau halt erstmal, ob er noch da ist, der alte, dann schauen, was er meint, evtl auch nen debug level hochsetzen?
<_-Husker-_> hat von euch schonmal jemand unter linux mit dem Media Creation Tool von MS ein USB Stick für win10 erstellt ?
<_-Husker-_> bekomme das ding mit Wine nicht gestartet
<_-Husker-_> Wine öffnet sich kurz und geht wieder zu wie bei fast allen Windows Programmen
<stevieh> https://social.technet.microsoft.com/Forums/en-US/f9ae81f7-2e67-48cd-b429-715c84d1adab/creating-windows-10-installation-disk-on-linux?forum=win10itprogeneral
<le_bot> Title: Creating Windows 10 installation disk on Linux (at social.technet.microsoft.com)
<stevieh> da geben echte M$ Fachleute auskunft
<koegs> besser hier gucken http://askubuntu.com/questions/599746/how-do-i-burn-the-windows-10-iso-to-a-usb
<le_bot> Title: grub2 - How do I burn the Windows 10 ISO to a USB? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<_-Husker-_> okay also lassen wir das mal+
<koegs> ja, viel zu viel zu lesen
<stevieh> lol
<stevieh> geh rüber nach offtopic und frag den ThreeM
<_-Husker-_> ne alles gut
<_-Husker-_> ich dachte das ist ein 2 min ding ..
<_-Husker-_> woltle da jetzt keine stunden investieren ...
<_-Husker-_> wenn meine kollegen zu doof sind ist das nicht mein Problem ...
<stevieh> so ist das.
<stevieh> lass die das mal unter Win machen
<_-Husker-_> tja ,,,
<_-Husker-_> wenn wir einen Windows PC hätte der auf C noch min 8 GB Frei hätte ...
<_-Husker-_> kannst bei dem scheiß tool ja kein Verzeichnis angeben 
<_-Husker-_> egal gehört hier jetzt auch nicht mehr her
<stevieh> so isses
<tojoko> hi
<_-Husker-_> kann mir von euch jemand zufällig sagen ob es bei xdg-email möglich ist mehr als eine Mailadresse zu übergeben ... CC und BCC bringt nichts ich brauche 2 Mailadresse im Anfeld ..
<_-Husker-_> okay vergesst es ...
<_-Husker-_> :-)
<koegs> _-Husker-_: hast du die manpage gelesen? :)
<ppq> mit komma getrennt mal versucht?
<_-Husker-_> xdg-email "Mail1" "Mail2" :-)
<_-Husker-_> naja in --help stand es so nicht
<_-Husker-_> habs einfach probiert
<koegs> --help != manpage
<_-Husker-_> oh okay ...
<_-Husker-_> --manpage ?
<_-Husker-_> oder meinst du die webseite zu xdg-email ?
<koegs> man <programm>
<_-Husker-_> aso
<_-Husker-_> okay 
<koegs> _-Husker-_: ganz schnell lernen und merken, sonst wird man in der linux-welt sehr böse ;)
<_-Husker-_> oh da bitte ich wirklich um entschuldigung
<_-Husker-_> it gespeichert ...
<_-Husker-_> erst man <programm> dan IRC Frage#
<koegs> optimalerweise ja :)
<_-Husker-_> wilco
<DaVu> oftmals bekommt man aber, wenn man einen Befehl sucht (find ist da so ein Kandidat) aber immer nur den Hinweis "Lies die Manpage" ;)
<DaVu> so manche Manpages sind aber auch wirklich sehr kryptisch, wie ich finde ;)
<koegs> je nachdem wie offensichtlich die antwort ist, aber gut, der Lern-Wille ist ja da
<DaVu> gerade die von "find" ;)
<_-Husker-_> ich bin für solche tips immer dankbar
<_-Husker-_> geht ja auch schneller als auf eine antwort zu warten
<tojoko> jaein
<_-Husker-_> zumal wenn die antwort ist --> lies die Manpage :-)
<stevieh> erst man -k frage dann google frage dann irc frage
<kltrg> Ich nutze einen Wlan-USB-Stick. Der hat wohl einen proprietären Treiber. Ich erinnere mich, dass ich den vor Jahren manuell installieren musste. Aber mein aktuelles Ubuntu erkennt ihn von allein. Aber nur bis ich auch noch einen stinknormalen USB-Stick einstecke. Dann verschwindet mein Wlan-Gerät aus dem Netzwerk-Applet und meine Verbindung ist weg. Bei lsusb steht dann 'Bus 001 Device 009: ID 2001:3a03 D-Link Corp. DW
<kltrg> L-G132 (no firmware) [Atheros AR5523]' statt 'Bus 001 Device 012: ID 2001:3a02 D-Link Corp. DWL-G132 [Atheros AR5523]'.
<ppq> kltrg, ist das immer der fall, egal wo du den usb-stick dazusteckst? oder nur wenn das am selben hub ist?
<kltrg_> ppq, Ich probier das gleich mal an einem der hinteren USB-Steckplätze. Bisher habe ich nur die Frontanschlüsse benutzt für den USB-Stick. (Der Wlan-Stick steckt hinten.) Aber weil vielleicht gleich meine Verbindung abbricht, vorher noch eine Verständnisfrage: Es gibt in Desktop-PCs auch interne USB-Hubs, oder? Einen externen Hub benutze ich nämlich nicht.
<kltrg_> (Keine Ahnung wo dieser kurze Verbindungsabbruch jetzt herkam.)
<ppq> kltrg_, genau, es gibt auch interne hubs
<kltrg_> ppq, Ich habe den Stick hinten reingesteckt und die Verbindung scheint zu halten. Aber ich verstehe das noch nicht ganz. Ich habe den USB-Port gewählt, in dem mein Drucker steckt. Laut lsusb Bus 002 Device 002. Der Wlan-Stick ist Bus 001 Device 010. Der USB-Stick taucht jetzt aber als Bus 001 Device 012 auf. Ist das nicht stabil? Wie also muss ich den Wlan-Stick einstecken, damit er stabil allein an einem USB hängt?
<ppq> kltrg_, muss weg, sorry
<dreamon> Verwendet hier jemand Evolution? Hätte da ein Problem. Mein Posteingang löscht sich von alleine. Und das schlimme, es befindet sich nur das noch im Papierkorb was ich selbst gelöscht habe. Also nur Werbung. Inzwischen ist der Posteingang leer und alle mails weg. 
<pLaTo0n> moin
<uniCATx> Verständnisfrage: verlangsamt zu großer SWAP den Rechner?
<stevieh> nein.
<uniCATx> das habe ich vermutet, aber linux FACH-leute von nebenan sagen JA
<stevieh> dann haben sie unrecht
<k1l> swap an sich nicht. aber swap nutzung
<NTQ> Was ist mit 16.04 und apache2.4.18 die bevorzugte Möglichkeit pro VirtualHost einen anderen User zu verwenden?
<NTQ> Einfach mit dem mpm_itk_module?
<Firutin> Hallo, bin ich hier richtig für den live Support?
<k1l> ja :)
<Firutin> Haha Super hab mir gerade das Einsteiger PDF von ubuntuusers durchgelesen und habe auch mal direkt eine Frage. Wo speicher ich Programme hin wenn ich zB Teamspeak runterlade und die .run ausführe extrahiert der mir das ja in den Ordner wo es war zB Downloads. Aber da gehört  sowas denke ich nicht hin. wo sollte ich Programme hininstallieren das auch andere User das nutzen können?
<k1l> du hast 2 möglichkeiten. in dein /home oder nach /opt. wenn du eh der einzige nutzer bist, dann kannst du das auch in dem home machen
<jokrebel> ne ".run installieren" ist nicht das, was man als Linux-Neueinsteiger als erstes machen will :-/
<k1l> geht beim teamspeak kram nicht anders. ist halt 3rd party kram
<Firutin> Ne ist als neueinsteiger nicht leicht aber ich habe echt die Nase voll von Windows und hab es nun ganz entfernt. Also muss ich mich nun mit Linux auseinandersetzen. Danke dann werde ich das nach Opt. packen.
<tomreyn> sonst nimm doch mumble
<tomreyn> ist etwas genauso gut und dafür noch open source.
<tomreyn> und verschlüsselt
<tomreyn> und paketiert
<Firutin> kann ich mit mumble auf teamspeak server joinen?
<k1l> nee
<Firutin> Auf jedenfall Daumen hoch das hier soviele Online sind und helfen bin bisher sehr begeistert von Linux. 
<Firutin> UNd der Community
<tomreyn> :)
<tomreyn> guten start
<Firutin> danke :)
<Firutin> Guten Morgen. kann mir jemand erklären oder sagen wie ich einen Starter anlegen kann? Die option im kontextmenü wie in Videos oder Forum beschrieben habe ich leider nicht
#ubuntu-de 2016-10-12
<pLaTo0n> moin
<pLaTo0n> jemand ne idee wie ich mit ner intel hd 3000 graka per hdmi eine auflösung von 2560x1440 @55hz hinbekomme?
<pLaTo0n> ich habe bereits eine modeline von powertstrip kopiert und ausprobiert, geht leider nicht
<pLaTo0n> mit cvt auch kein erfolg
<pLaTo0n> 2560x1440 geht nur mit 30 hz
<stevieh> die sollte das doch eigentlich können, oder?
<stevieh> https://ask.fedoraproject.org/en/question/10054/solved-whats-the-max-resoulion-supported-on-intel-hd-3000/
<le_bot> Title: [Solved] What's the max resoulion supported on Intel HD 3000? - Ask Fedora: Community Knowledge Base and Support Forum (at ask.fedoraproject.org)
<stevieh> hmmm... scheint tricky zu sein, bzw. hart an der Grenze des gehenden...
<pLaTo0n> es geht halt unter windows, die hardware kanns 
<stevieh> na, dann solltest du das doch hin bekomme... am HDMI?
<pLaTo0n> jo
<stevieh> ne, sehr viel mehr, als dir vorgoogeln könnte ich auch nicht.
<pLaTo0n> in windows geht 2560x1440 @55hz, bei ubuntu bekomm ich nur 2560x1440 @30hz hin
<stevieh> musste halt vor allem schauen, was in xorg.0.log steht 
<pLaTo0n> hab ne anleitun gefunden, bei der die korrekten einstellungen in windows über powerstrip ausgelesen werden
<pLaTo0n> hat leider nicht funktioniert
<stevieh> was sagt denn das log?
<pLaTo0n> kann nix relevantes darin finden
<stevieh> zeig malö
<stevieh> oder bleibt der Bildschirm einfach schwarz?
<pLaTo0n> wenn ich mehr als 30 hz versuche ja
<stevieh> zeig halt mal das log
<pLaTo0n> jo mom
<pLaTo0n> http://pastebin.com/xN4KvxsW
<le_bot> Title: [ 15.235] X.Org X Server 1.18.3 Release Date: 2016-04-04 [ 15.236] X P - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<stevieh> und deine xorg.conf?
<pLaTo0n> http://pastebin.com/VPmTKS1J
<le_bot> Title: Section "Device" Identifier "Intel Graphics" Driver "intel" Op - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<pLaTo0n> noch keine modeline drin, ich teste die erst über xrandr bevor ich sie eintrage
<stevieh> aber in dem var log steht auch nix von 2560x1440 bei 55Hz?
<pLaTo0n> monitor streikt 
<pLaTo0n> werde wohl erstmal 30hz lassen
<pLaTo0n> zu hause hab ich kein problem, allerdings hab ich da auch nur 1920x1080
<pLaTo0n> nur auf der arbeit hab ich so ne riesen auflösung :D
<stevieh> dann lass dir mal nen besseren Rechner besorgen ;-)
<pLaTo0n> arbeite mit meinem privat-notebook :D
<pLaTo0n> ja, rechner muss früher oder später mal her
<pLaTo0n> hab halt die wahl zwischen nem mac der hier rumsteht und meinem linux-notebook xD
<stevieh> wollen die dir keinen gebrauchten x230 besorgen?
<pLaTo0n> is ja genauso alt wie mein notebook :D
<pLaTo0n> hab auch nen i3/ivy bridge
<pLaTo0n> aber gebrauchtes thinkpad is generell ne gute idee
<stevieh> den x230 gibts bis i7
<stevieh> und über dp fahr ich hier die 2560x1440 problemlos
<pLaTo0n> hm ja, displayport wär wohl besser
<pLaTo0n> wie viele monitore bekomm ich da maximal dran?
<stevieh> k.a. wenn du den internen monitor nicht nutzt, glaub ich zwei
<pLaTo0n> momentan geht nur ein externer
<pLaTo0n> der vga port geht nicht gleichzeitig mit dem hdmi :D
<stevieh> ich glaube, das geht, musste aber mal suchen. Aber in verbindung mit docks kann ichdas Ding nur empfehlen. Vor allem bekommt man den für ca 400€, aber jetzt ab nach offtopic ;-)
<_-Husker-_> Kurze frage ...
<_-Husker-_> in welchem Verzeichnis liegen Programme damit das Terminal die kennt ..
<_-Husker-_> ihr hattet mir das vor 2 tagen schon einmal gesagt und ich finde es nicht mehr :-(
<DaVu> usr/bin
<koegs> _-Husker-_: probier mal "echo $PATH"
<sdx23> wenn du ein bestimmtes suchst: which program
<_-Husker-_> na ich habe da ein link zu eine, Programm hingepackt
<_-Husker-_> jetzt wollte ich es mit einem 2ten machen ... und finde das Dir nicht mehr
<_-Husker-_> mom..
<_-Husker-_> also usr/bin war es nicht
<_-Husker-_> jetzt schau ich mal beim echo vorbei
<_-Husker-_> /usr/local/bin
<_-Husker-_> danke Koegs
<tomreyn> wenn es nur für einen user ist dann gehört's aber eher nach ~/.local/bin
<_-Husker-_> tomreyn: ja könnte man auch macht in meinem fall eh kaum einen unterschied da ich alleine am Computer bin ....
<tomreyn> na dann hoffe ich das bleibt so ;)
<k1l> dann kannst du auch einfach einen "bin" ordner im home anlegen. dann landet der kram den du da reinpackst auch im $PATH
<_-Husker-_> ja ist bei mir eh etwas sinfrei weil die programme in meinem home liege
<_-Husker-_> es ging mir nur daraum nach dem make nicht immer kopieren zu müssen
<_-Husker-_> weil ich an den bieden programme noch arbeite
<sdx23> warum nicht ./program #? Oder make install. Oder ...
<_-Husker-_> weil ich noch ein newbee bin und es nicht besser wuste :-)
<sdx23> Valide Begruendung. Oke, also ./ ist ganz hilfreich. Das andere kannst du irgendwann ja vllt. mal ansehen.
<_-Husker-_> müsste make install in der Makefile mit programmiert / eingetragen werden oder macht linux das install automatisch =?
<sdx23> musst du eintragen.
<_-Husker-_> okay ...
<_-Husker-_> diese MakeFiles sind mir noch etwas ungeheuer ...
<sdx23> mit dem binary als dependency, dadurch brauchts dann nur ein make install, nicht "make && make install".
<_-Husker-_> aber werde mal schauen ob ich das eingebaut bekomme ,,,
<sdx23> Eigentlich sind sie lieb, wenn man sich ein bisschen mit ihnen angefreundet hat.
<_-Husker-_> und zudem die tools die ich mir geschieben habe werden den rechner vermutlich auch nciht verlassen, sind kleine helfer für mich selber
<sdx23> Sobald du Langeweile hast, sieh dir auch "git" an.
<_-Husker-_> also grundsätzlich sind eure hinweise, super den ich werde irgendwann an den Punkt kommen wo ich solche tools auch mal ausliefern werde
<_-Husker-_> git habe / benutze ich schon
<_-Husker-_> finde ich aber ..... naja es ist gut
<_-Husker-_> - gut + git
<_-Husker-_> komme halt aus der SVN Welt :-)
<_-Husker-_> aber ich und git kommen in zwischen zumindet klar miteinander :-)
<koegs> du und die enter-taste aber nicht so oder?
<_-Husker-_> mal was ganz anderes
<_-Husker-_> wie kann ich mir den ansehen wie groß eine USB Stick ist ...
<_-Husker-_> Dolfin zeigt das so ohne weiteres nicht an oder stell ich mich dusselig an ?=
<_-Husker-_> koegs: wie meinst du das =
<koegs> nicht so viele halbsätze und dann auf enter hauen, das ist hier kein ICQ/Whatsapp ;)
<koegs> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Festplattenbelegung/
<le_bot> Title: Festplattenbelegung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<_-Husker-_> okay .. ja leider ist das schwer wieder loszuwerden dieses verhalten :-(
<_-Husker-_> ich bemühe mich aber!
<_-Husker-_> wie würde ich eine Textdatei suchen in der "Its Work" steht finden ?=
<ppq> _-Husker-_, im terminal mit grep. wenn du eine GUI willst, guck dir mal "searchmonkey" an.
<ppq> ist übrigens der erste google-treffer.
<ppq> etwas eigeninitiative schadet nie :)
<_-Husker-_> ne ne Terminal keine GUI
<ppq> dann: grep -R
<_-Husker-_> bin ja paralel beim googlen und auch schon bei Grep
<ppq> und -I um binaries zu überspringen, wenn man das will
<Firutin> kann ich bei Dateien in meinem Home Verzeichnis auch versteckte ordner sichtbar machen?
<stevieh> ja
<Firutin> ich würde da nur einmal gern rein also nicht permanent sichbar machen geht sich um den .local ordner. wie kann ich das denn machen?
<stevieh> ls -la .local
<sash_> Und im Nautilus kannst du da rein navigieren, indem du einfach den Pfad oben eingibst. Mit strg+l sollte der editierbar werden
<Firutin> vielen dank
<Frickelpit> Firutin: ansonsten kannst du mit strg+h in nautilus umschalten
<Firutin> Frickelpit: also wenn ich im Terminal irgendwo rum navigiere komme ich mit strg+h ins nautilus rein?
<Frickelpit> Firutin: nein, wenn du nautilus offen hast kannst du mit strg+h die ansicht wechseln
<Firutin> Frickelpit: ahh okay super danke
<Lembert> Hallo, in einem Verzeichnis liegen 10 rar Archive welche. Jedes dieser rar Archive wurde in 3x700mb aufgeteilt um es auf cd archivieren. Ich möchte nun diese Archive in einem Rutsch entpacken. Die Namen sind zb. Archiv001.part1.rar. Die Parts gehn von part1-3. Wie stell ich das an?
<koegs> unrar x <erstedatei>
<koegs> reicht normalerweise
<Lembert> aber wenn ich unrar x Archiv001.part1.rar mache, entpackt er nur das Archiv001 aber das 002-010 lässt er liegen
<Lembert> ich bräuchte da jetzt ne Art Wildcard "unrar x Archiv0??.part1.rar"
<Frickelpit> vielleicht hilft hier ein wenig bash-foo. unrar archiv001.part{1..3}.rar
<geser> ich glaube eher eine for-Schleife
<geser> for i in Archiv*.part1.rar; do unrar x "$i"; done
<zerwas> oder find mit -exec
<Lembert> ah stimmt, find ist ne gute idee, danke
<zerwas> Lembert: wär dann sowas wie find . -name '*.rar' -exec unrar x {} \;
<Lembert> ja, danke, habs schon
<zerwas> Im Nautilus kann man natürlich alle markieren, Rechtsklick und "Hier entpacken" machen :)
<Lembert> jo, aber hab hier nur terminal
<zerwas> Ja, nur der Vollständigkeit halber erwähnt
<ppq> nachtrag zu unrar: das kann sowas auch alleine, mit *. allerdings muss man das escapen, damit bash das nicht schon expandiert: unrar x \*.rar
<ppq> find und bash-magie sind unnötig
<ppq> Lembert, ^
<Notaris> Hi! Kann mir jemand bezüglich GRUB weiterhelfen? Nach Migration HDD->SSD kommt GRUB nur zu "error: no such device: BLKID der (abgestöpselten HDD)."
<Notaris> Über grub rescue bekomme ich Ubuntu zum laufen, aber all meine grub-update Bemühungen haben es nicht geschafft, diesen Fehler abzustellen.
<Notaris> In /boot/grub.cfg steht die BLKID der SSD drin, aber vermutlich liegt der Fehler schon "davor"
<jokrebel> wie wurde der "Umzug" denn realisiert?
<Notaris> Mit Live-CD und gparted die SSD partitoniert, mit rsync die Daten kopiert, dann in /etc/fstab die BLKID angepasst
<Notaris> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Ubuntu_umziehen/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu umziehen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> hast Du die UUID selbst in die grub.cfg eingetragen und danach ein update-grub ausgeführt?
<Notaris> Nein, die UUID habe ich nicht selbst (händisch) in die grub.cfg eingetragen.
<jokrebel> Die sollte(n) aber natürlich identisch sein mit den (neue) per GParted erstellten.
<tomreyn> hast du die /etc/fstab auf der hdd oder der ssd angepasst? :)
<Notaris> In grub.cfg sind nur die UUID der neuen SSD
<Notaris> Die alte HDD ist abgestöpselt, gebootet ist (mit grub rescue) mit der SSD. In der /etc/fstab stehen die neuen (SSD-)UUID
<k1l_> mit der rsync methode fehlt halt der grub im mbr
<k1l_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair   das würde ich mal vorschlagen
<le_bot> Title: Boot-Repair - Community Help Wiki (at help.ubuntu.com)
<Notaris> Boot repair habe ich schon (erfolglos) getestet: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23313227/
<jokrebel> ...und das "update-grub" nicht vergessen
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Notaris> 0dd61669-0f13-46df-a454-e1445ec07d1e ist übrigens die alte HDD UUID, die auch grub ausspuckt (und die, weil abgestöpselt, natürlich nicht erreichbar ist)
<Notaris> Das update-grub habe ich schon mehrfach durch, immer mit abestöpselter HDD und mit SSD-gebootet via grub rescue.....
<k1l_> du musst grub halt in den mbr von sda installieren
<jokrebel> vorher muss natürlich die grub.cfg dem System entsprechend bearbeitet sein - alle "neuen" UUIDs und die die dann nicht mehr da sein sollen weglassen
<jokrebel> Und ja - was k1l_ sagt. Der MBR muss natürlich auch auf die neuen Gegebenheiten angepasst sein.
<jokrebel> wenns denn kein UEFI ist. IIRC
<Notaris> So weit die Theorie: In grub.cfg ist nur die UUID der SSD (634be....) und grub-install /dev/sda habe ich schon durch.
<Notaris> Der Rechner ist schon älter -> BIOS
<Notaris> Aber kann es evtl. doch an einer falschen Bootreihenfolge im BIOS liegen? Es ist noch eine zweite HDD (noch ältere Platte (nicht alte System-HDD) als Back-up-Medium im Rechner)?!? Villeicht ist da irrtümlicherweise mal ein Bootsektor darauf gekommen?!?
<Notaris> Arrrgh
<Notaris> Nicht im Bios, aber irgendwann ist tatsächlich diese Platte zu sda geworden, die SSD ist sdb! Ich fürchte ich habe Eure Zeit unnütz verschwendet!!!!! :/
<Notaris> Ich korrigiere meinen Fehler und melde (hoffentlich) gleich Erfolg!
<Notaris> Hmmmm, nur grub auf die richtige Platte schreiben hat nicht geholfen, aber die alte (IDE-)Platte abstöpseln führt zum reibungslosen booten
<Notaris> Wie bekomme ich von der alten IDE-Platte den MBR runter oder wie stelle ich sicher, dass auch bei angestöpselter Platte der Rechner hochfährt?!? Im Bios kann man bei Boot-Priority nur zwischen Festplatte/CD-ROM/... wählen, nicht aber einzelne HDD/SSDs auswählen
<Notaris> Bleibt wohl was für die nächste Bastelstunde am PC. Muss jetzt nämlich los. Danke an Alle für die Hilfe!!!!!!
<Lembert> ppq, danke gut zu wissen
<IchGucksLive> ich suche eine datei von gimp xcf die am 8.august erstellt wurde geht das irgendwie unter nautilus
<koegs> ls und grep oder find mit Date, würde ich jetzt nutzen
<IchGucksLive> danke
<stevieh> hehe, die nautilus suche ist ja so richtig unbrauchbar.
<jokrebel> Oh man! Ich quäl mich immer noch mit dem Brother-Scanner rum. Auf mehreren 32-Bit-Ubuntus ist Drucken und Scannen kein Problem. brother-cups-wrapper-extra installieren. brscan2 bei Brother runterladen und installieren. Den Benutzer noch zu den entsprechenden Gruppen hinzufügen ... und schon kallpt scan und druck. 
<oxtobear> hm ich habe meinen dcp-165c nicht so einrichten koennen dass er auch scannt
<oxtobear> vllt geht das wohl nicht
<jokrebel> Bei mehreren 64bit Ubuntus bin ich aber jedes mal _nicht_ erfolgreich. Aktuell hab ich mal wieder das Problem, dass ich das 32bit-brscan2 nicht mehr deinstalliert bekomme. (Hab das nur testhalber installiert, weil das 64bit-brscan2 von der Brotherseite auch auf diesem Testkandidaten nicht funktionierte
<oxtobear> jokroebel drucken geht auch nicht?
<jokrebel> oxtobear: Doch
<oxtobear> ok dann also nur das mit dem scanner
<jokrebel> genau :-/
<jokrebel> und zwar auf sämtlichen 64bit-ubuntus. Auf mehreren 32bit-Ubuntus war das alles ein klacks
<oxtobear> troestet es dich, dass es bei mir auch nur der scanner ist?
<oxtobear> zur not mit dem smartphone scannen
<jokrebel> ne, das hilft mir leider nicht weiter
<oxtobear> ok
<jokrebel> ok - nun hab ich es mittels Kopieren von bestimmten Dateien aus /usr/lib64 nach /usr/lib (mit Unterverzeichnis sane) auf einem weiteren 64Bit-testrechner schließlich doch geschafft, dass auch der Scanner geht. Nur leider bekomm ich das auf dem eigentlich nötigen 64bit-Laptop auch damit nicht zum laufen :-7 Es ist zum Mäuse melken
<jokrebel> "konnte Scanner nicht starten. Ungültiges Argument
<Hootch> abend, kann mir jemand kurz zusammenfassen was "Ubuntu Snappy" ist?
<k1l> ubuntu snappy core ist ein ableger vom ubuntu für IoT geräte
<Hootch> also für ARM geräte, handy, toaster und meine waschmaschine? und snap ist ein paket manager für snappy core?
<k1l> 1. ja, 2. nein, nicht nur. snap gibts auch auf dem "normalen" ubuntu. ubuntu-touch nutzt zur zeit noch click packages, soll aber auch zu snap wechseln bald.
<Firutin> Nabend, Ich musste leider wieder Windows fuer einige Spiele installieren. Und w[rde nun aber auch gern wieder Ubuntu installieren. Ich habe eine SSD und eine Normale HDD und habe die SSD in 2 Partitionen bei der Windows Installation aufgeteilt. Warum kann ich nicht auf der Platte wo Windows habe auch Ubuntu installieren. Der bietet mir nur die 2te platte an.
<Hootch> interessant :) danke erstmal
<ppq> Firutin, das geht. wenn der installer die gegebene situation nicht erkennt, kannst du auch manuell partitionieren. heißt dort glauch ich "etwas anderes"
<ppq> dort kannst du dann die partiton für / auswählen und das dateisystem dafür etc.
<ppq> wenn der rechner UEFI ist, wird das ubuntu die uefi system partition von windows mitbenutzen, sollte der installer auch automatisch erkennen. ansonsten "benutzen als: efi system partition" machen und "nicht formatieren"
<Firutin> bei etwas anderes kann ich die partition die ich vorher gemacht habe auswaehlen. Erstellt Ubuntu daraus dann auch eigene partitionen noch fuer home und so
<ppq> Firutin, nein, da wird dann alles auf eine partition gepackt. das ist auch in ordnung.
<Firutin> soll ich eine partion fuer swap speicher erstellen davor warnt er mich. ich hab 16gb Ram und die Partition ist 500gb fuer das root verzeichnis
<tomreyn> Firutin: swap in der größe des RAMs brauchst du wenn du suspend-to-disk machen willst
<tomreyn> ansonsten reicht ein bruchteil von 10-20% des RAMs für den fall dass der RAM voll ausgebaucht ist, aber auch um den normalbetrieb etwas zu beschleunigen.
<ratnik> hi
<ratnik> kann mir einer sagen wie ich bei apache mit php die schreibrechte vergeben muss? ich bin hier am php testen und hab ein einfachen txt counter, nur will meine .index.php nicht in counterlog.txt schreiben was ist zu tun? 
<tomreyn> ratnik: mod_php? dann www-data. ansonsten der cgi-/fpm-user den du gesetzt hast.
<ratnik> mod_php ist aktiv
<ratnik> ich schau mir das nochmal mit www-data an
<ratnik> blöd gefragt; auf ubuntuuseres wiki steht sudo chgrp www /var/www ich hab aber /var/www/html dazu noch public_html, also müsste sudo chgrp www /var/www/html reichen oder ?
<k1l> www-data
<k1l> www ist keine gruppe bei ubuntu
<ratnik> aso 
<k1l> und von 14.04 zu 16.04 wurde die apache version gewechselt und da ist seitdem /var/www/html der standard.
<ratnik> muss ich die befehle für www alle wieder rückgängig machen? 
<k1l> ich weiß nicht wo du das mit der gruppe www her hast, aber bei ubuntu läuft der webserver als www-data samt www-data gruppe
<k1l> wenn du das alles zur gruppe www gemacht hast, dann kann er webserver da halt nichts mit machen
<ratnik> da https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Apache/#Rechte 
<le_bot> Title: Apache › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l> hmmm
<k1l> ich sehe da nicht wirklich einen vorteil das alles in www umzuwandeln
<ratnik> war auch nicht so gemeint, mein frage war ob ich aus der gruppe wieder raus muss etc.
<ratnik> am besten ich konfiguriere/installiere apche neu 
<ratnik> ich bin halt nach der Anweisung auf dieser wiki Seite gegangen 
<ratnik> danke euch mal erst
<ratnik> eine frage noch, warum steht unter eigenschaften (kontextmenu) im ordner public_html zb im register zugriffsrechte in zeile Gruppe: www? und nicht www-data 
<k1l> nee, raus musst du aus der gruppe nicht. schaden tuts ja nicht
<k1l> weil du das mit den befehlen so gesetzt hast?
<ratnik> aber die gleichen befehle hab ich auch für www-data gemacht nur zeigt er es nicht an ?! muss mich vielleicht mal abmelden vielleicht wirkt das :D
<ratnik> es hat gelaptt
<ratnik> danke)
<ratnik> geklappt
#ubuntu-de 2016-10-13
<Firutin> Nabend, Ich habe eine HDD und eine SSD würde gerne wenn überhaupt möglich die HDD so ins /Home einhängen das dort nur Bilder Musik und Dokumente gespeichert werden. So das Programme schnell von SSD geladen werden. Ist das realistisch? 
<Lengsdorfer> ja. es gibt aber noch ein paar andere gesichtspunkte bei soner konstruktion
<Firutin> was muss ich denn noch bedenken?
<Lengsdorfer> also: da /home lässt man am besten auch auf der ssd, weil da viel kram gecached wird
<Lengsdorfer> dann hängt man die hdd irgendwo im /home ein
<Lengsdorfer> und meistens, sagen die Auguren :), soll man den swap auch auf die hdd legen, weil ne sdd nicht so oft beschreibbar ist
<Firutin> Ja gerne auch bei mir im Benutzer Ordner geht sich wie gesagt nur im Bilder Dokumente Musik und evtl noch Downloads. Alles andere soll auf der SSD bleiben
<Firutin> okay kann man swap im nachhinein noch ändern?
<Lengsdorfer> ja, das geht
<Lengsdorfer> ist die hdd schon partintioniert?
<Lengsdorfer> Ist das ganze system schon installiert?
<Firutin> Ja ich habe zuerst die SSD in 2 mal 500 gb aufgeteilt dann auf die eine Windows was nur für Spiele sein soll. Dann bei der Ubuntu installation habe ich 20gb für Swap und die restlichen 480 für / auf der SSD
<Lengsdorfer> 1TB ssd? :))
<Lengsdorfer> cool
<Firutin> ja genau war bisher immer nur Windows user mit vielen spielen aber Windows nervt
<Firutin> alles was jetzt noch auf der HDD ist habe ich auch sicherheitskopien von gemacht weil die ja auch noch NTFS formatiert ist
<Lengsdorfer> gut. du musst 1. die hdd partitionieren, dass da swap deiner gewählten größe ist
<Firutin> soll swap besser doppelt sogroß wie der Ram sein oder 5% größer habe beides im Forum gelesen
<Lengsdorfer> kommt drauf an. wieviel ram hat dein schätzchen?
<Firutin> 16gb
<Lengsdorfer> coool
<Lengsdorfer> hast du eine vorstellung, ob das womöglich schon reicht?
<Lengsdorfer> das kommt drauf an, was du so mit dem gerät machst
<Lengsdorfer> <- hat 8GB und keinen swap
<Firutin> ich denke das reicht aber bei der installation hat der aber gewarnt das man ohne swap ubuntu nicht in bereitschaft versetzen kann
<Lengsdorfer> das hat nix zu sagen, der warnt immer
<Firutin> okay
<Firutin> ja ich habe leider noch nicht soviel erfahrung
<Firutin> ich denke dann brauche ich keine swap partition
<Lengsdorfer> ja, gut. wenn du speicherintensiver kram machst, also compiling großer projekte oder so, dann brauchst du swap
<Lengsdorfer> is aber auch egal, das kann man alles noch später ändern
<Lengsdorfer> ohne swap ist so ein gerät übrigens auch 'schneller' :)
<Firutin> ne sowas mache ich nicht nur um zu surfen und musik. und halt die spiele die unter linux laufen ansonsten eben auf windows wechseln
<Lengsdorfer> das windows ist eine eigene partition, bzw. es ist nicht virtuell un linux?
<Lengsdorfer> in
<Firutin> ne das ist eine eigene partition
<Lengsdorfer> alles klar.
<Firutin> kann mit grub am anfang wählen was ich starten möchte
<Lengsdorfer> lass den swap erstmal weg
<Lengsdorfer> man lann ihn dazu konfigurieren, wenn man ihn brauchen sollte
<Lengsdorfer> kann
<Firutin> okay
<Firutin> mach ich das über terminal oder brauche ich dazu ein partitionierungs program jetzt im nachhinein?
<Firutin> oder unter welchem stichwort muss ich suchen ich bin nicht faul ich schau auch im forum und im wiki nach :)
<Lengsdorfer> so wie auch. man kann den swap auch, wie in windows, als 'auslagerungsdatei' in irgendne partition legen
<Lengsdorfer> ubuntuusers : swap
<Lengsdorfer> aber so wie du das erzählst, wirst du ihn eher nicht brauchen
<Firutin> okay dann schau ich da jetzt gleich mal. Hier dieses irc xchat ist das nur zum chatten wenn man angemeldet ist oder kann man da auch Kontakte hinzufügen und offline Nachrichten verschicken?
<Lengsdorfer> irc ist eine eher alte technologie:)
<Lengsdorfer> du kannst hier mit jemandem privat chatten, im 'querry'
<Lengsdorfer> -r
<Lengsdorfer> hast du da xchat am laufen?
<Lengsdorfer> das ist alt. besser ist hexchat, o.a.
<Firutin> aber zB dich jetzt zu Kontakten oder so hinzufügen geht nicht? Und wenn ich zB morgen nochmal ne Frage hab nochmal nachfragen? Ja habe mir xchat über apt-get isntall geholt hab das in dem einsteiger PDF gelesen
<Lengsdorfer> kommste halt morgen nochmal her
<Lengsdorfer> irc ist nicht mit whatsapp oder so vergleichbar
<Firutin> okay danke für deine Hilfe wünsche dir noch eine erholsame restnacht. Daumen hoch für die Community hier 
<Firutin> ne hab  ich schon festgestellt man muss sich hier alles langsam erarbeiten und erlesen :)
<Lengsdorfer> vermutlich wirst du deine ntfs partition permanent einbinden wollen. das kann man recht einfach in /etc/fstab. beschrieben wird das gut unter ubuntuusers:fstab oder mount
<Firutin> hab 2 Tage an Teamspeak gesessen aber nun läuft es aus /opt heraus :D
<Firutin> man war ich stolz wie oscar
<Lengsdorfer> Hier sind sonst auch mehr kundige als ich :) nächstes mal nicht gerade um 3:00 :)
<Firutin> :D verstehe
<Firutin> mein Tisch läuft bald vor notizen über haha. was meinst du wielang braucht man bis man sich sicher zurecht findet als umsteiger?
<Lengsdorfer> das dauert nicht lang. linux ist eigentlich eine recht strukturierte angelegenheit
<Lengsdorfer> und die Doku im Netz ist 1000* besser, als für M$
<Firutin> ich fand es schon sehr krass das ich einfach mit einem Texteditor richtig plaziert und das richtige eingetippt ein Programm starten kann. AUf jedenfall nochmal vielen Dank für die Tipps ich glaub ich geh erstmal schlafen
<Lengsdorfer> gn8
<pLaTo0n> moin
<AtzeKraut> Guten Morgen zusammen
<pLaTo0n> kann man unterschiedliche skalierungen bei zwei verschiedenen bildschirmen einstellen?
<pLaTo0n> auf meinem externen ist alles ziemlich klein dargestellt
<rentier_> Huhu!
<AtzeKraut> Ich habe einen vServer mit Ubuntu 14.04 und versuche für meinen Betrieb einen GPS Trackingserver aufzusetzen. Hat dort jemand Erfahrung?
<rentier_> Kann man mit vsftpd einen FTP-Server aufsetzen, der aus dem Internet erreichbar ist?
<koegs> AtzeKraut: das kostenlose #ubuntu-de Human Google Frontend liefert https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/viking/
<le_bot> Title: GPS data editor, analyzer and viewer — Ubuntu Apps Directory (at apps.ubuntu.com)
<koegs> rentier_: warum sollte das man nicht können, die frage ist eher, will man das?
<koegs> wenn immer möglich würde ich SFTP bevorzugen
<rentier_> koegs ja sicher will ich das. Aber im Wiki steht das nicht so richtig explizit und ich frag mich dann halt auch, wie man den erreicht - stump unter meiner aktuellen IP vom Provider oder was
<koegs> rentier_: nochmal, FTP ohne SSL ist wie die Daten freiwillig rausrücken
<koegs> und SFTP ist einfacher als FTP mit SSL
<koegs> und ggf. auch einfacher wegen Port-Forwarding aufm Router, falls du von deinem Anschluss zu hause redest
<rentier_> koegs wie setz ich denn jetzt konkret kurz eben schnell als DAU einen ftp server auf, damit mein Kumpel sich dort daten absauegen kann?
<AtzeKraut> warum keine cloud?
<AtzeKraut> e.g. nextcloud
<rentier_> AtzeKraut, der eine kommt mir mit Verschlüsselung und totaler Sicherheitsparanoia als hätt ich hier KiPo oder Atomgeheimnisse und DU erzählst mir was von ANDERER LEUTE COMPUTER zum Daten ablegen ;-)
<AtzeKraut> kannst dir doch easy eine eigene cloud aufsetzen, ssl zertifikat und gut is
<koegs> rentier_: wenns für den kumpel ist, mach bitte sftp
<koegs> weil dann gibt es keinen grund ftp zu nutzen
<rentier_> koegs du hast mir immer noch nicht gesagt,wie das geht. IM Wiki steht dazu nix.
<_-Husker-_> Guten Morgen
<koegs> rentier_: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/SSH/#sftp
<le_bot> Title: SSH › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<koegs> ssh server installieren, user einrichten, bei bedarf chroot/jail
<rentier_> koegs und so was hältst du für eine Anleitung?
<koegs> rentier_: ja
<koegs> du darfst aber auch gerne selber nach "wie setze ich sftp unter ubuntu auf und mache eine port-weiterleitung" googlen
<rentier_> koegs OK. Falls dich noch mal jemand nach einer "Anleitung" fragt: SO sieht so was aus http://www.dannratemal.de/?p=5
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu – SFTP Server einrichten | dann rate mal (at www.dannratemal.de)
<koegs> schön das er verstanden hat das man auch selber googlen kann :D
<Gamer515> Kurze binäre frage! Shell befehle egal ob Kde. Etc oder etc. Grundsätzlich immer gleich? Also befehle die ich kenne gehen unter jedem Linux im Terminal? Ja oder nein?
<Gamer515> Naja egal ich werds rausfinden!
<mephistopheles> Hi, kennnt sich jemand aus mit Grub UEFI + verschlüsselter Partition (inkl. /boot) und LVM ?
<Firutin> Hallo zusammen, mein derzeitigs problem SWAP. SWAP ja oder nein. Hier meinte gestern ich bräuchte es nicht und wenn doch dann nicht auf der SSD sondern auf der HDD und jetzt beim Forum stöbern steht SWAP auf jedenfall immer. Weiß nun nicht wie ich mich entscheiden soll.
<stevieh> Firutin: was hat das System denn für einen Einsatzweck? Desktop? Server (wenn ja, was für einer)...
<stevieh> wieviel RAM hat es aktuell?
<Firutin> stevieh: Soll als Desktop arbeiten 1tb ssd 2tb hdd und 16gb ram
<stevieh> na, da machste nochmal 16 Gig Swap auf die SSD und gut ist.
<Firutin> okay und ob das auf hdd oder ssd ist ist egal oder ist da ein unterschied?
<stevieh> klar ist das ein Unterschied. Auf jeden Fall auf ssd
<sash_> Quatsch 16GB Swap auf die SSD so pauschal ist doch Humbug
<sash_> Ich hab 16 GB RAM und nutze keinen Swap
<stevieh> klar, wir können auch noch 5h rumdiskutieren.
<sash_> Ah doch, 500MB für den Notfall
<stevieh> was ist das für einen notfall?
<sash_> Eh? Amoklaufende Prozesse?
<stevieh> die ich lauf für 500MB Amok Prozesse? Mit der gleichen Logik darf ich dir auch 16 Gig Swap verkaufen ;-)
<Firutin> also momentan hab ich 20gb swap auf ssd. Und hab mir schon gedacht das das zu viel ist 
<stevieh> fakt ist: 16 Gig ist viel RAM, man braucht nicht unbedingt Swap, aber nochmal 16 Gig schaden auch nicht. 
<stevieh> Lass die 20 gig und gut ist. Das tut nicht weh und damit kannst du sogar s2d machen.
<Firutin> was ist s2d?
<sash_> Bei ner TB-SSD stimmt das schon. Auf meiner wär mir das zu doof.
<stevieh> suspend 2 disk: den ganzen Ram auf den Swap und ausschalten.
<Firutin> das ist das was sich im deutschen system bereitschaft nennt richtig?
<sash_> Ruhezustand eher, oder?
<stevieh> glaub auch.
<Firutin> ja wollte es nun nicht mit dem windows ruhezustand vergleichen okay. dann lass ich es so danke für eure meinungen.
<sash_> Ruhezustand kommt auch ohne Strom aus, Bereitschaft oder so braucht weiterhin Strom, weil der aktuelle Zustand im Arbeitsspeicher abgelegt wird.
<sash_> Ohne Ruhezustand bzw. suspend to disk brauchst du definitiv keine 16GB Swap.
<stevieh> aber es schadet auch nich
<sash_> Naja, nimmt halt Platz weg.
<Firutin> okay das ist wieder interessant dann muss ich das nochmal googeln wie man das macht. weil Ruhezustand ohne strom wäre mir lieber
<stevieh> ja, dann lass den swap so und schau irgendwann mal nach. Lädt halt wesentlich länger als s2r und kann auch frickeliger sein.
<Firutin> danke
<ppq> Firutin, wenn du einen aktuellen (sandy bridge oder neuer) intel-rechner hast, kannst du dich auch mal mit "rapid start" beschäftigen. das ist eine technik, die automatisch und ohne aufzuwachen(!) den rechner vom s2ram ("bereitschaft") in s2disk ("ruhezustand") schalten kann. und zwar unabhängig vom betriebssystem, das muss nur s2ram unterstützen. dazu braucht es eine spezielle partition auf der ssd, die sich leider nicht zusätzlich als swap nut
<ppq> zen lässt. aber wenn man eh kein swap braucht, ist das zu verkraften
<ppq> lässt sich im bios- bzw. uefi-setup aktivieren, da kann man auch einstellen nach wie vielen minuten das passieren soll
<stevieh> das dürfte auch wesentlich schneller zu sein, als nen Kernel zu booten und dann zu restaurieren?
<ppq> jo
<ppq> sinn macht das aber eigentlich nur, wenn das ein laptop ist und man oft s2ram nutzt und es lange im s2ram lässt
<Firutin> da ich um teamspeak hierauf zum laufenbringen 2 tage gebraucht habe. ist das für einen einsteiger ein lösbares problem? Weil interessant hört sich das an. Das hier ist aber kein laptop sonder ein stationärer pc
<stevieh> dann spar dir das und mach s2r
<ppq> dann spar dir den aufwand, lohnt nicht.
<Firutin> s2r auf ram braucht strom und s2d auf platte braucht kein strom richtig? wie groß ist der unterschied in der boot zeit?
<Firutin> also momentan wenn ich s2r mache ist der pc schneller wie mein bildschirm an ist. aber das strom sparen hört sich gut an
<sdx23> das Stromsparen ist vernachlaessigbar.
<Firutin> okay und warum?
<Firutin> oder ist der so minimal das es kaum spürbar ist
<sdx23> Das war die Aussage. Wenn's dir auf Stromverbrauch ankommt, solltest du zuerst andere, darauf optimierte Hardware kaufen.
<sdx23> Wie klein der Verbrauch ist, merkst du schon alleine daran, dass das Netzteil aus ist. D.h. es ist nur die Standby-Schiene an. Wie viel Leistung die liefert, steht auf dem Netzteil.
<ppq> kommt drauf an wie viele ram-module man hat, worst case sind ein paar watt
<Firutin> das netzteil liefert 1300 Watt wusste aber nicht das es im s2r komplett aus ist. wusste bis gerade auch nicht das es eine standbyshiene gibt. aber ich häng einfach mal nen wattmeter dran und schau mal
<sdx23> .oO( okay, das mit dem "andere Hardware kaufen" war sehr genau getroffen )
<Firutin> sorry wenn ich mich dumm anstelle war bisher nur windows user 2 mal klicken und das funktioniert schon. :D
<ppq> hast du da einen verbund aus vier high-end-grafikkarten oder wozu so ein netzteil?
<Firutin> ja genau nutze 4 mal die titan x
<ppq> :) i see
<ppq> und befasst dich mit stromsparen
<ppq> ok
<stevieh> lol
<Firutin> naja wenn ich nicht dran sitze finde ich ist das schon ein unterschied zwischen ruhezustand oder bereitschaft.
<sash_> Marginal bis vollkommen egal, ja.
<ppq> messrauschen
<Firutin> okay dann lass ich alles so wie es ist hätte echt gedacht das da ein großer unterschied ist.
<stevieh> kauf dir halt mal ein Strommessgerät
<Firutin> das ich wenn ich abends schlafen gehe die steckdose von tv und reciever ausmache ist das auch nur ein irrglauben das das viel strom spart?
<ppq> ja, das spart sehr wenig bis nichts, wenn tv/receiver halbwegs aktuell sind
<Firutin> oaky dann kann ich mir das ja auch sparen :D 
<sdx23> Wenn man regelmaessig Kilowattweise heizt, kann man sich einiges an Stromsparen sparen ;)
<stevieh> 1W Stromverbrauch kost ca. 2,4€ im Jahr
<Firutin> du wirst lachen trotz vieler strom verbraucher sind wir die einzigen die immer im haus beim wasser wegen heizen geld zurück bekommen weeil wir da eigentlich schon drauf achten. aber ich bin erstaunt wieviel falschwissen man auch haben kann. zumindest was standby strom angeht. toll das ihr so viel erfahrung habt
<ppq> ok, wenn man eh mit strom heizt, kann man sich natürlich auch nen kilowatt-rechner ins haus stellen :)
<Firutin> war halt ursprünglich zum spielen gedacht. aber ich vermute nun mit linux wird sich mein spiele verhalten ändern.
<stevieh> dann kannst du ja als erstes mal die Grafikkarten verkaufen.
<Firutin> es gibt auch spiele für linux :D
<DaVu> Mal eine kurze Frage...ich habe hier ein Document Center von Kyocera (KM 5050). Drucker einrichten ging problemlos. Habe nach einem Netzwerkdrucker suchen lassen, wurde auch alles gefunden und er druckt auch. 
<DaVu> Wenn ich aber einen Druck über mehrere Seiten machen möchte, dauert es immer eine kleine Weile, bis eine neue Seite gedruckt wird
<DaVu> Unter einem Windows Rechner im gleichen Netzwerk habe ich das Problem nicht
<DaVu> Jemand eine Idee wo ich da was drehen muss?
<stevieh> kannst du evtl. in den Druckereinstellungen den Speicher passend einstellen?
<DaVu> Ich schau mal
<DaVu> als Memory ist "256 standard" eingetragen. Ich habe noch ein paar andere Optionen als "upgrade" zur Verfügung
<DaVu> Soll ich da mal was ändern?
<stevieh> ich würde mal die Statusseite von dem Drucker anschauen, wieviel speicher drin ist und den dann entsprechend einstellen. Ist aber nur geraten von mir
<DaVu> Das ist dann aber unter dem Reiter "installierbare Optionen"
<DaVu> ok, werde ich machen
<DaVu> ok...512 ist installiert. Dann stelle ich das mal um
<DaVu> ok....das ging schon mal wesentlich schneller
<DaVu> Danke dir schon mal
<stevieh> ui, hab ich gut geraten ;-)
<DaVu> stevieh: Gibt es sonst noch was, wo ich ggf. nachschauen könnte, oder was ich einstellen sollte...außerhalb der Standardeinstellungen?
<stevieh> mehr fällt mir spontan nicht ein. Kannst evtl. noch verschiedene Protokolle durchprobieren: ipp, .. und was es noch so gibt. und vielleicht sogar ps vs. kpld oder wie der kram heisst.
<DaVu> im Moment ist ein KPLD Treiber installiert
<DaVu> oder zumindest befindet sich die Abkürzumg im Treibernamen ;)
<DaVu> KPDL, ist es ;)
<stevieh> da kannste evtl. auch mal probieren. ob ps vielleicht schneller ist, aber ich denke mal eher nicht.
<DaVu> ok
<DaVu> bisher hatte ich Drucker immer über LPD/LPR eingerichtet...aber da gibt mir nun Ubuntu standardmäßig AppSocket/JetDirect vor
<ThreeM> KPDL? klingt nach kyocera
<DaVu> ja, ist es auch
<DaVu> Kyocera KM 5050
<DaVu> er macht aber immer noch das gleiche. Ein 8 Seiten PDF (411kb groß) druckt er auf 4 Mal mit jeweils ca 10 Sekunden Pause dazwischen
<DaVu> macht es einen Unterschied ob WLan oder ethernet?
<DaVu> Ich meine..., wenn der druckerinterne Speicher 512MB groß ist, sollte es da doch keine Probleme geben, oder?
<DaVu> ok..problem gelöst
<DaVu> Falls es jemanden interessiert: http://www.iheartubuntu.com/2011/04/ubuntu-pdf-printing-is-slow.html
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu PDF Printing Is Slow | iheartubuntu (at www.iheartubuntu.com)
<DaVu> Ich habe den Treiber auf einen CUPS/Gutenprint umgestellt und der scheint besser zu funktionieren
<stevieh> gut zu wissen
<DaVu> jetzt nur noch schauen, wie ich den Scanner vernünftig einrichten kann
<DaVu> der scannt wohl in einen shared folder auf den Rechner....SMB und Linux...da graut es mir jetzt schon vor
<stevieh> kann er evtl. auch ftp?
<stevieh> das mach ich bei meinen Brothern immer. Aber smb ist ja auch nicht so schwer aufzusetzen
<koegs> jo, entweder über den automatischen dialog oder so eine simple minimal-config
<DaVu> ja, ftp kann er auch
<DaVu> das ist eine gute Idee
<Etarius> guten tag … mal eine frage … es sind ja diese snaps-pakete bei ubuntu verfügbar zb bei 16.04. so meine frage nun wie kann ich zb mit krita dort hingehen und meine daten von einem externen laufwerk nutzten, die snap hat ja durch spparmor nur begrenzte zugriffsrechte
<Etarius> *apparmor
<Firutin> zum einhängen: wenn ich fstab mit gedit als su öffne alle zeilen die mit # sind nur info zeilen richtig? Also wenn ich eine partition einhängen möchte fange ich mit UUID an? Und woher bekomm ich die restlichen infos also wo kann ich nachsehn wie meine HDD heißt
<stevieh> man mount
<stevieh> man fstab
<sash_> !mount
<le_bot> Informationen zu mount finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/mount
<sash_> !fstab
<le_bot> Informationen zu fstab finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/fstab
<Firutin> le_bot: ja danke da bin ich versteh aber nicht alles :)
<sash_> !bot
<le_bot> Ich bin ein Bot. ;-)
<Firutin> danke das mit den anleitungen ist toll
<sash_> !shell
<le_bot> Informationen zu Shell finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Shell
<sash_> !einsteiger
<le_bot> Informationen zu Einsteiger finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Einsteiger
<sash_> Die sollten auhc noch interessant sein.
<Etarius> okay … mal so gefragt, kennt sich wer mit den snaps eigentlich hier aus und kann mir eine mögliche lösung nenne zb über das ändern von apparmor-einträgen für die snaps oder sowas damit ich zumindest ein tmp oder so abgreifen kann?
<sash_> Etarius: https://askubuntu.com/questions/762354/where-can-ubuntu-snaps-write-data
<le_bot> Title: Where can Ubuntu snaps write data? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<sash_> Bzw https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/snappy/guides/interfaces/: home: "Can access non-hidden files in user's $HOME to read/write/lock. This is restricted because it gives file access to the user's $HOME. This interface is auto-connected on classic systems and manually connected on non-classic."
<sash_> Etarius: Ob das bspw. mit Symlinks umgehen kann, weiß ich nicht?
<sash_> Ohne Fragezeichen
<Etarius> ich habs getestet symolische links werden von apparmor nicht zugelassen oder so
<sash_> Okay, hab ich mir fast gedacht
<Etarius> also ich als normal nutzer hat nunmal das problem, dass er programme nutzen will in verschidenen versionen grade blender und krita, und da kommt mir es ein bischen unnütz vor wenn ich die programme hab aber ständig dann daten hin und her zwischen orten koperen und überschreiben muss anstatt direkt in das richtige verzeichniss im netzwerk oder auf externe platte ab zu legen :/
<Etarius> *kopieren
<stevieh> naja, da muss man wohl sein ganzes Systemdenken umwerfen. Es gibt einfach keine gemeinsame Platte mehr, sondern nur noch Netzwerkservices.
<Etarius> deswegen brauch ich mal nen tipp wie ich apparmor dazu bringe, dass ich auf externe laufwerke zugreifen kann mit den snaps
<Etarius> nagut, dann benutzte ich solange die appimages von krita, bis man da was sinvolles als lösung gefunden hat :)
<stevieh> das ist glaub ich eher der Zweck der Sache
<Etarius> stevieh, es ist ja so, dass ich schon die snaps nutzen wollte wegen der aktuallität der programme aber wenn ich dann eben die appimages nutzte die genauso aktuell sind, dann ist es eben so :/
<stevieh> tja nun
<tojoko> hi
<tojoko> sorry, aber kann mir jmd. sagen, warum 14.04 noch java 7 hat. Mein fehler? Oder braucht man für java 8 16.04?
<k1l_> welche frage willst du jetzt beantwortet haben?
<tojoko> wie upgrade ich java, ohne ubuntu?
<stevieh> externet ppa nehmen.
<k1l_> ohne ubuntu?
<stevieh> hehe. java.iso saugen und installieren ;-)
<k1l_> und welches java meinste du genau? jre? jdk? openjava? das von oracle?
<tojoko> openjdk java
<k1l_> für welches ubuntu genau?
<tojoko> 14.04 trusty tar.
<k1l_> da gibts openjdk 6 und 7 in den ubuntu quellen
<tojoko> ok. vielen dank.
<Lengsdorfer> hier: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Java/Installation/OpenJDK/
<le_bot> Title: OpenJDK › Installation › Java › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Lengsdorfer> steht, dass auch in 14.04 Java8 vorhanden ist
<k1l_> Lengsdorfer: ab 14.10 steht da
<Lengsdorfer> stimmt
<tojoko> jap, leider.
<tojoko> naja, dann muss ich ubuntu wohl doch updaten, wenn ich die java 8 spez. sprachelemente brauche.
<stevieh> und das oraxle java willste nicht nehmen?
<tojoko> naja, frage ist, wie sich das mit dem openjava verhält - müsste ich dann sinnvollerweise vorher wohl deinstallieren?
<stevieh> ja
<tojoko> ok, danke nochmals
<jokrebel> Neue Erkenntnis zu meinem Brother-Scan-Problem: hab nun _einen_ 64bit-Rechner, auf dem ich es zum Laufen gebracht habe (Der hat allerdings noch keine USB3 Steckplätze ... las irgendwo, dass das vielleicht das Problem sein könnte). Wenn ich "scanimage -L" von dem 'funktionierenden' mit dem 'da bräucht ichs eigentlich' vergleiche, steht da beim §funktionierenden "device 'brother2:bus1;dev1' is a Brother
<jokrebel> MFC-215C USB scanner"
<jokrebel> beim $nichtFunktionierenden fehlt das brother2 -> "device 'bus3;dev1' is a Brother MFC-215C USB scanner" ... liefert das jemandem vielleicht nötige Infos, um einer Lösung meines Problems näher zu kommen?
<stevieh> ich könnte dir nur wieder auf beiden seiten strace empfehlen... das sagt auch, welche libs aufgemacht werden.
<stevieh> Brauchst du usb3 auf dem "zielrechner"?
<jokrebel> wohl eher nicht, aber im BIOS hab ich nichts gefunden um es (testhalber) abzuschalten. Leider
<jokrebel> puh ... strace scheint mächtig anstrengend. Hab jetzt das Terminal inzwischen auf 20000 Zeilen erhöht. Scheit immer noch nicht auszureichen
<jokrebel> krass ... nicht mal 50.000 scheint zu reichen. Wer soll das bitte "vergleichen"?
<Firutin> quit
<CaTaCaS> Guten Abend, ich hab ein GRO?ES Problem, ich wollte Ubuntu neu installieren, und hab diese nicht auf meine SSD sondern auf meine HDD mit meinen ganzen Daten gemacht.
<CaTaCaS> Die HDD mit meinen Daten hatte eine Partition und war als NTFS. Als ich Ubuntu installiert habe, hab ich eine ext4 Partition als 80G erstellt, somit sind meine daten ja nicht Überschrieben
<CaTaCaS> Was ist das beste Programm, damit ich Daten von Formatierten HDD's wiederherstellen kann, oder kann ich vielleicht sogar die ganze partition wiederherstellen
<dadrc> Naja, die 80GB, die jetzt ext4 sind, sind schon wahrscheinlich hinüber
<dadrc> Wenn du ein laufendes Linux hast, kannst du es mal mit ntfsundelete probieren
<CaTaCaS> Die HDD ist 1 TB da sind die 80G nicht so wichtig im Vergleich. Wen ich aber Photorec oder Testdisk stare, werden die Dateien ohne Ordner Struktur angezeigt, gibt es ein Tool, was vielleicht die dateien mit Ordnern wiederherstellen kann, oder ist sowas unmöglich?
<pLaTo0n> moin
<tokam> Bin auch 16.10 
<tokam> Es ist merkwürdig, zu sehen, wie sich die Ansichten verändert habe
<tokam> *n
<tokam> Nautilus sieht leicht verändert auf
<jokrebel> *aus
<tokam> haben
<k1l_> ja, gnome verändert die sachen regelmässig
<tokam> sieht aber schön aus.
<jokrebel> tokam: Warum bleibst Du nicht bei LTS, wenn Du veränderungen nicht magst?
<tokam> weil ich mich selbst sabotiere 
<tokam> nein guter Punkt. LTS ist also genau so stabil? 
<tokam> Ich erhoffe mir von den Updates neue Features und Funktionen. 
<tokam> Manchmal muss ich dann aber auch mit Verschlimmbesserungen leben.
<tokam> Allgemein brauche ich den Pc ja nur zum Arbeiten.
<tokam> viele sachen funktionieren einfach noch. Z.B. die Hotkeys, die ich zum starten von chrome definiert habe.
<tokam> Das ist sehr angenehm 
<tokam> diesmal scheint er update prozess positiv verlaufen zu sein
<jokrebel> tokam: LTS ist ausgeorener und auf Sabilität ausgelegt.
<jokrebel> *kick Tastatur*
<jokrebel> kann das sein, dass ein Upgrade auf nem Persistant-Stick Stunden dauert?
<k1l_> uff, würde mich wundern wenn das überhaupt geht
<sash_> Wieso?
<sash_> jokrebel: Aber ja, kann sein. Grad USB2 schreibt nicht so superschnell
<jokrebel> hm - vielleicht doch mal nen USB3 Stick besorgen, jetzt wo ich auch nen Rechner hab der das kann
<bekks> Lesen und Schreiben auf USB2 ist grottenlahm, ja.
<jokrebel> wer kennt alarm-clock-applet? Bin ich nur zu blöd oder wie muss ich das benutzen damit ich a) einen Countdown von zB. 5 Minuten einstelle oder b) eine Erinnerung/Wecker auf eine bestimmte Uhrzeit stelle? Bei mir macht das allesd mögliche, aber nicht, mich "nach 5 Minuten" oder "um 16 Uhr" erinnern
<jokrebel> oder wer kennt ne brauchbare(re) Alternative?
<uniCATx> wo ist der begriff von Hibernation anzusiedeln? suspend to disk oder suspend to ram? 
<k1l_> 2disk
<uniCATx> gehört das zu dem Themenbereich Energieverwaltung?
<jokrebel> bedingt
<jokrebel> auf was willst Du hinaus?
<uniCATx> auf die Verbindung zw. RAM-/SWAP-Größe und Hibernationprozess
<uniCATx> möchte jetzt den HibProzeß verstehen
<k1l_> der swap muss mindestens die größe vom ram haben damit hibernation geht.
<jokrebel> es wäre sicher sinnvoller konkrete Fragen zu stellen. zB. was Du erreichen willst
<uniCATx> k1l_, kann ich mich an die Quelle halten?
<uniCATx> https://access.redhat.com/documentation/en-US/Red_Hat_Enterprise_Linux/6/html/Installation_Guide/s2-diskpartrecommend-ppc.html#id4394007
<le_bot> Title: 16.17.5. Recommended Partitioning Scheme (at access.redhat.com)
<k1l_> willst du ein redhat installieren?
<uniCATx> nein
<uniCATx> > 2GB – 8GB 	Equal to the amount of RAM 	2 times the amount of RAM 
<jokrebel> uniCATx: Warum Redhat-Quellen verwenden? Im Ubuntuuserswiki gibt es mehr als genug (und dann auch noch Ubnuntuspezifische) Tipps
<k1l_> dann klopp den i die tonne, der ist nämlich kacke
<k1l_> <k1l_> der swap muss mindestens die größe vom ram haben damit hibernation geht.
<uniCATx> ok
<k1l_> ob du jetzt 12mal so groß wie ram nimmst ist die überlassen. die mindestanforderung hab ich jetzt 2 mal geschrieben
<k1l_> *dir überlassen
<jokrebel> was auch logisch ist, weil der komplette RAM-Inhalt im Swap gespeichert wird
<jokrebel> if RAM > swap then passt nicht rein
<uniCATx> dann frage ich so.. gibt es einen Prozess, der mehr Ressourcen verbraucht als Hibernation? in Betracht RAM/SWAP Beanspruchung?
<uniCATx> wo es sich lohnt, 2xRAM=SWAP
 * jokrebel kann wiederholt die Logik hinter den Fragen nicht erkennen
<jokrebel> RAM -> Suspendwille -> SWAP so groß wie RAM. Hibernate geht; gut. 
<bekks> uniCATx: Bullshit.
<bekks> 2xRAM=SWAP war vor zwanzig Jahren mal eine Faustregel. Seitdem nicht mehr.
<jokrebel> naja
<jokrebel> vielleicht dann, wenn ich vor habe, demnächst den RAm aufzurüsten *sinnir*
<bekks> Dann ist nach der Aufrüstung aber nicht mehr 2xRAM=SWAP gegeben. Siehe oben :P
<k1l_> jokrebel: die vielen mythen kommen noch aus zeiten, wo ram brutal teuer war. und ram auch nur etwas schneller war als eine hdd.
<uniCATx> ich habe eben von 3 auf 4 GB aufgestiegen
<uniCATx> aufgerüstet 
<uniCATx> sorry
<k1l_> heute will man im betrieb keinen swap mehr nutzen. weil das eben einfach lahm wird.
<uniCATx> ok...
<uniCATx> also übermäßige RAM = reine Ressourcenvernichtung am Speicherplatz
<bekks> Auch das ist Unsinn.
<bekks> Ungenutzter RAM ist verschwendeter RAM.
<jokrebel> wo bleibt der nackte Ubuntu-Support-Bezug?
<bekks> Du hast RAM um RAM zu benutzen.
<uniCATx> so wollte ich das formulieren
<uniCATx> genau so und nicht anders
<uniCATx> thx
<bekks> Du hast das genau Gegenteil gesagt.
<bekks> +e
<uniCATx> bekks, was muss ich unter Ubuntu fahren lassen, um SWAP in Größe von 4GB nach oben zu sprengen. Kannst Du mir ein plastisches Beispiel nennen?
<uniCATx> welche Anwendung? z.B.?
<bekks> Eine Anwendung, die mehr als 4GB RAM benötigt und ausgelagert wird.
<bekks> Warum genau willst du das probieren? Was genau hat das mit Ubuntusupport zu tun?
<uniCATx> ich will verstehen, dann mich gegen Überraschungen jeder Art absichern
<bekks> Also hat das nichts mit Ubuntusupport zu tun und gehört nicht hierhin.
<uniCATx> wo denn?
<bekks> Das weisst du.
<uniCATx> off? top? ic?
<bekks> *slow clap*
<jokrebel> uniCATx: Das ist jetzt nicht wahr, dass Dir immer noch nicht klar ist, dass Du hier richtig bist, wenn Du _konkrete_ Probleme mit einer Ubuntu-Installation hast...
#ubuntu-de 2016-10-14
<ll4mat> morgen :)
<ll4mat> schon jemand wach?
<sdx23> ll4mat: guten Morgen. Einfach fragen, wenn wer da ist, antwortet er.
<pLaTo0n> moin
<pLaTo0n> hab manchmal komische grafikfehler
<pLaTo0n> fenster verschwinden und sind wieder da, manchmal zur hälfte abgeschnitten und schwarze blöcke usw
<pLaTo0n> sieht eigentlich fast nach hardware fehler aus, aber ich habs halt ausschließlich unter linux 
<pLaTo0n> jemand ne idee? 
<sash_> pLaTo0n: Zufällig in Kombination mit ner Intelgrafik, Chrome und Gnome3?
<pLaTo0n> intel, chrome und cinnamon
<pLaTo0n> unter windows keine probleme *duck*
<pLaTo0n> hab dualboot
<sash_> pLaTo0n: Jo, geht mir ähnlich, nur eben mit Gnome. Andere Programme als Chrome verursachen solche Probleme nicht, ich hab da nen Kommandozeilenparameter, der das zumindest seltener werden lässt, Sekunde.
<sash_> --disable-accelerated-compositing
<pLaTo0n> is irgendwie nur manchmal
<pLaTo0n> kanns nicht wirklich reproduzieren
<sash_> Jap, hier auch.
<pLaTo0n> werds mal probieren, thx
<ll4mat> ich hab hier n ziemlich seltsames problem mit samba resp. winbindd...
<ll4mat> symptome:
<ll4mat> - samba shares sind über windows nicht resp. mit viel glück nach 10min ladezeit aufrufbar
<ll4mat> - bei "service winbind start" wird windbind unter 3 verschiedenen pid's gestartet
<ll4mat> - bei "service winbind stop" wird lediglich einer dieser 3 prozesse beendet
<ll4mat> - ein erneuter start von winbind ist nur nach abschiessen der 2 verbleibenden pid's möglich da dass startscript ansonsten meldet das winbind bereits läuft
<ll4mat> - ein anmelden über ssh (mit root) während winbind läuft ist nicht möglich resp. dauert ewig
<ll4mat> - wenn der winbind deamon läuft lässt sich der verzeichnisinhalt einiger verzeichnisse innerhalb von "/var/www/" nicht mit "ls -l" auflisten resp. dauert ewig ein normales "ls" funktioniert jeddoch
<ll4mat> - es befinden sich weder symlinks innerhalb des "/var/www" verzeichnisses noch in unterverzeichnissen welche vom "ls -l" problem betroffen sind
<ll4mat> - "strace ls -l" in einem dieser betroffenen verzeichnisse meldet unter anderem wiederholt "poll([{fd=4, events=POLLIN|POLLHUP}], 1, 5000) = 0 (Timeout)" beim aufruf von "ls -l" während der winbind deamon läuft
<ll4mat> irgendjemand ne idee? 
<sash_> System komplett zerfrickelt?
<sash_> "ein anmelden über ssh (mit root) während winbind läuft ist nicht möglich resp. dauert ewig" Geilomat
<ll4mat> sash_: nicht wirklich geil... :-(
<sash_> ll4mat: ssh-Anmeldungen mit root vornehmen zu wollen, ist schonmal die erste schlechte Idee, die mich eben auch auf die Idee bringt, dass du dir das alles zerfrickelt hast.
<sash_> ll4mat: Steht denn irgendwas in den Logfiles, gerade beim Zugriff auf Dateien? Ist die Kiste schon produktiv in Nutzung, ist das ein Ubuntu (wenn ja, welches), welche Samba-Version?
<sash_> Passieren die ls -l-Probleme nur mit ner zsh oder bash oder sogar mit ner sh?
<sash_> Sind die Shares über Linux schneller aufrufbar?
<ll4mat> sash_: auf der kiste die produktiv in nutzung ist läuft ubuntu 12.04.5 LTS... das system ist nur aus dem lokalen netzwerk zu erreichen und funktionierte bis vor ein paar tagen einwandfrei (es wurde nichts am system geändert) vor ein paar tagen viel jeddoch auf, dass die samba shares aus windows teilweise gar nicht mehr (timeout) oder nur nach langem laden aufrufbar waren
<ll4mat> die authentifizierung via kinit über den windoof dc funktioniert soweit ich das sehe (kinit / klist) ein "wbinfo -u" lädt sich hingegen wiederum zu tode
<stevieh> könnte es irgendwas mit reverse name lookups zu tun haben? die werden ja im logging auch bei ssh gebraucht. 
<ll4mat> sash_: im winbindd log sehe ich keine auffälligkeiten... nmbd auch nicht... 
<ll4mat> sash_: smbd log sagt mir "[2016/10/14 10:01:57.164749,  1] lib/serverid.c:197(serverid_deregister)   Deleting serverid.tdb record failed: NT_STATUS_NOT_FOUND [2016/10/14 10:01:57.164793,  1] smbd/server.c:309(remove_child_pid)   Could not remove pid 7028 from serverid.tdb [2016/10/14 10:01:57.164815,  1] smbd/server.c:323(remove_child_pid)   Could not find child 7028 -- ignoring"
<jokrebel> !pending
<le_bot> jokrebel: Error: You don't have the #ubuntu-de,op capability. If you think that you should have this capability, be sure that you are identified before trying again. The 'whoami' command can tell you if you're identified.
<bekks> !pending
<le_bot> bekks: Error: You don't have the #ubuntu-de,op capability. If you think that you should have this capability, be sure that you are identified before trying again. The 'whoami' command can tell you if you're identified.
<bekks> pfff
<Fuchs> !pending
<le_bot> Fuchs: Error: You don't have the #ubuntu-de,op capability. If you think that you should have this capability, be sure that you are identified before trying again. The 'whoami' command can tell you if you're identified.
<ll4mat> kennt sich hier jemand mit samba (integriert in windows ad-domäne) resp. speziell mit winbindd aus? habe da ziemlich seltsame probleme...
<Fuchs> ll4mat: wenn es nur um AD Anbindung geht, wuerde ich persoenlich nie im Leben winbind verwenden, sondern sssd, msktutil und dann normales nss 
<Fuchs> Samba _einbinden_ geht so auch schoen, wenn es hingegen ein Samba Server sein muss, dann wird es wohl oder uebel winbind sein muessen 
<gybe> Hallo, kann mir jemand sagen, welche Version von clementine Ubuntu 16.10 anbietet?
<Fuchs> gybe: packages.ubuntu.com 
<Fuchs> http://packages.ubuntu.com/yakkety/clementine
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu – Details of package clementine in yakkety (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<gybe> Ah, vielen Dank, Fuchs.
<ll4mat> hallo miteinander... ich hab hier ein produktives system laufen (Ubuntu 12.04.5 LTS) das bis vor ca. 2 wochen keine probleme bereitete... auf dem system läuft u.a. ein webserver der fürs firmeninterne intranet verwendet wird. unter anderem ist darauf auch samba konfiguriert, da verschiedene user in der firma welche allesammt an windoof clients sitzen einzelne verzeichnisse im /var/www über samba auf windows gemountet haben um 
<ll4mat> die authentifizierung erfolgt via kerberos über einen windows domänencontroller.
<ll4mat> seit ca. zwei wochen macht dieses system (in erster linie samba / winbindd) aber nun ärger und ich weiss mittlerweile nicht mehr wo ich den fehler suchen soll... bemerkbar macht sich das u.a. wie folgt:
<ll4mat> - samba shares sind via windows als domänenbenutzer teilweise nicht resp. mit viel glück nach 10min ladezeit aufrufbar, wenn ich die shares hingegen mit einem benutzer mounte der auch lokal auf der linux box existiert funktioniert dies
<ll4mat> - sobald der winbindd deamon gestartet wird (service winbind start) wird mir winbindd unter 3 verschiedenen pid's aufgeführt (k.p. ob das so sein sollte)
<ll4mat> - wenn ich nun versuche winbindd zu stoppen (service winbind stop) dann wird lediglich einer dieser 3 prozesse terminiert... die anderen zwei werden weiterhin mit dem vermerk "defunct" in der prozessliste aufgeführt
<ll4mat> - ein erneutes starten von winbindd ist dann nur möglich wenn die besagten 2 prozesse zuvor mittels kill -9 abgeschossen werden, da ansonsten das startscript meckert das windbindd bereits läuft
<ll4mat> ab hier wirds nun richtig seltsam:
<ll4mat> wenn der winbindd daemon gestartet ist dauert ein "ls -l" auf bestimmten verzeichnissen im webroot eine halbe ewigkeit ein simples "ls" läuft hingegen ohne verzögerung durch. (von lokaler konsole aus egal ob bash, sh, zsh oder was auch immer)
<ll4mat> wird winbindd nun gestoppt funktioniert auch der "ls -l" aufruf auf den betroffen verzeichnissen (welche in der smb.conf als shares definiert sind) wieder einwandfrei.
<ll4mat> ein "strace ls -l" bei laufendem winbindd in einem dieser besagten verzeichnisse wirft mir unter anderem unzählige "poll([{fd=5, events=POLLIN|POLLHUP}], 1, 5000) = 0 (Timeout)" aus... auch "system.posix_acl_access", 0x0, 0) = -1 EOPNOTSUPP (Operation not supported)" und " "security.selinux", 0x1119be0, 255) = -1 ENODATA (No data available)" tauchen da öfters auf
<ll4mat> hmm... was gibts noch zu sagen? ein "kinit <ad-username>" funktioniert... ein "wbinfo -u" rödelt sich aber hingegen zu tode...
<ll4mat> irgendjemand einen ansatz um dem problem auf die spur zu kommen? 
<dadrc> irgenwelche updates gemacht vor 2 wochen?
<dadrc> muss sich ja irgendwas geändert haben, ein linux zerlegt sich nur selten einfach so
<tuor> Hi, weis jemand einen "Kommunikationsclient" welcher folgendes kann: xmpp, irc, telegram, otr und eventuel telegrams end zu end Verschluesselung? (graphisch oder konsole)
<ll4mat> dadrc: grad mal nachgefragt... nein... es wurden weder auf der linux box noch auf dem dc updates gefahren
<tuor> Ich habe es gerade mit pidgin versucht, der koennte alles aber er stuertzt mir immer wieder ab, speziell beim bearbeiten von Konten. (1:2.10.12-0ubuntu5.1)
<dadrc> tuor: gibt purple auch für die kommandozeile, heißt glaub ich finch
<tuor> dadrc, ok schau ich mal. :)
<juliy> heyho :) ich habe mir gestern als neuling ubuntu 16.04 installiert und muss nun für die uni einen vpn client installieren, damit cih auf bibliotheksdateien von zuhause zugreifen kann. das ist bei uns der cisco anyconnect client, falls den einer kennt. leider läuft da irgendwas bei der installataion schief. das terminal sagt mir folgendes: 
<juliy> Failed to start vpnagentd.service: Unit vpnagentd.service not found.
<juliy> kann damit leider wenig anfangen. kann das programm zwar jetzt in der suche finden, aber es startet leider nicht
<k1l_> klappt das nicht mit dem vpnc addon für den ubuntu networkmanager?
<sash_> juliy: Hat deine Uni keine Anleitung für VPN unter Linux auf der Seite des Rechenzentrums oder so?
<juliy> doch. der bin ich auch gefolgt. mein problem ist, dass wenn ich den client übers terminal installieren will wie in der anleitung, das terminal mir halt die fehlermeldung ausgibt
<juliy> cisco ist jetzt auch auf dem rechner drauf, aber wenn ich es starten will schließt sich das direkt wieder nach ner halben sekunde
<sash_> juliy: Verlink mal bitte die Anleitung.
<juliy> http://itz.uni-halle.de/dienstleistungen/virtual_private_netwok/linux/
<le_bot> Title: Linux (at itz.uni-halle.de)
<k1l_> alle deutschen unis haben dfn und cisco. und das geht mit dem vpnc vom networkmanager
<juliy> versuch ich grade, vpn connection failed aber auch da, weil der vpn service stoppt :/ muss mich da noch nen bissi einlesen, wie gesagt, bin noch ganz frisch mit ubuntu :D vielen dank für die hilfe!
<koegs> juliy: nimm doch sonst den unteren teil mit OpenConnect
<juliy> ja werds jetzt erstmal mit dem vpnc übern network manager versuchen, wenn das glaubt brauch ich dann nicht noch extra software, falls ich da versage nehm ich openconnect
<sash_> juliy: Networkmanager funktioniert definitiv.
<koegs> OpenConnect ist ja auch über den Network Manager
<juliy> hmm ich glaub ich mach mir das schwerer als es ist. habe mir jetzt die vpn plugins cisco-vpn und cisco-anyconnect-vpn installiert, vpn wird im netzwerkmanager kann ic alles einstellen, nur der verbindungsaufbau klappt nicht.
<juliy> wohooo
<agentsoul> Ich habe auf einer USB-Platte zwei LUKS-Partitionen wenn ich die Platte einhänge werden sie nur als "1,0TB verschlüsselt" gelabelt kann man da ein anderes Label setzen? Also im verschl Zustand. Entschlüsselt sind sie gelabelt.
<ppq> agentsoul, http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/230308/how-can-i-set-a-label-on-a-dm-cryptluks-container
<le_bot> Title: partition - How can I set a label on a dm-crypt+LUKS container? - Unix & Linux Stack Exchange (at unix.stackexchange.com)
<ppq> agentsoul, informationen zu udev-regeln:
<ppq> !udev
<le_bot> Informationen zu udev finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/udev
<agentsoul> "LUKS volumes don't have a name" das stimmt also?
<ppq> ja
<agentsoul> udev hilft nicht, da es auf allen Geräten angezeigt werden soll, nicht nur bei einem.
<ppq> wie viele geräte hast du denn, dass das nicht hilft? oO
<ppq> du musst halt pro uuid einen namen vorgeben
<ppq> das geht ja schlecht automatisch
<agentsoul> Naja USB-Platte die kommt schon rum
<ppq> achso, auf allen *rechnern* soll es angezeigt werden
<ppq> nein, das geht so nicht
<agentsoul> Jupp
<agentsoul> "LUKS volumes don't have a name" beantwortet meine Frage, leider. 
<ppq> joa, soweit ich weiß wohlgemerkt, kann mich auch irren ;)
<jokrebel> angenommen mein Problem liegt an https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Scanner/Brother/#Scannen-am-USB-3-0-Port aber ich kann USB3 im BIOS nicht abschalten. Auch hab ich kein UEFI, da die Festplatte gegen eine SSD mit Ubuntu-Only ausgetauscht wurde. BIOS-Update gibt es auch keines. lsusb sagt http://termbin.com/2l6g Bus 1 Device 6 und sei ja wohl USB2 wenn ich das richtig interpretiere. scanimage -L sagt aber device
<le_bot> Title: Brother › Scanner › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> `bus3;dev1' is a Brother MFC-215C USB scanner. Könnt das auch noch an den unterschiedlichen Bus/Device liegen? Bin langsam aber sicher am Ende meines Latein.
<stevieh> jokrebel: gibts da nicht unterschiedliche usb treiber ahci uhci und sowas?
<jokrebel> keine Ahnung; da kenn ich mich gar nicht aus. Deshalb frag ich ja :-)
<jokrebel> ist ja auch von Linux-Kerneltreiber xhci_hcd die Rede... Aber . kein Plan (mehr)
<fujja> hallo, seit heute wenn ich ein neues terminalfenster öffne lande ich in / anstatt im homeverzeichnis. ne idee?
<jokrebel> welches Ubuntu? Welcher Desktop? Welches Terminal? Vielleicht mal als Administrator gestartet gehabt?
<fujja> 14.04 - awesome urxvt
<fujja> nein als user enigeloggt
<pLaTo0n> moin
<jokrebel> fujja: Vielleicht mal die .Xdefaults bzw. .Xresources durchforsten? https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/rxvt-unicode/ hab ich auf die Schnelle auch nichts drin gefunden. Da ich weder awesome noch urxvt nutze fällt mir da dann nur noch ein: Mal mit nem anderen Terminal versuchen? Und auch unter einem anderen Benutzer...
<le_bot> Title: rxvt-unicode › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<fujja> okay danke
<jokrebel> fujja: http://lists.schmorp.de/pipermail/rxvt-unicode/2009q3/001100.html vielleicht?
<le_bot> Title: making urxvt start in a specific directory (at lists.schmorp.de)
<jokrebel> fujja: Und/Oder http://superuser.com/questions/278073/linux-how-to-set-default-directory-of-terminal-emulators
<le_bot> Title: ubuntu - Linux: How to set default directory of terminal emulators? - Super User (at superuser.com)
<fujja> wie gesagt das problem habe ich erst seit heute
<jokrebel> und? 
<fujja> finde ich komisch dass es vorher problemlos funktionierte
<fujja> ich versuche mal neu zu starten
<jokrebel> Willst Du, dass es wieder im Home öffnet oder willst Du nur wissen, warum es sich von gestern auf heute verändert hat?
<fujja> ansonsten werde ich wohl den pfad dazu zwingen
<fujja> beides
<jokrebel> fujja: Ach! Neustart hattest noch gar nicht versucht? ...
<fujja> naja mal ausprobieren
<fujja> ja der reboot hat das problem gelöst
<fujja> bin jetzt trotzdem überfragt weshalb das passiert ist
<jokrebel> da reicht wohl ein versehentliches "cd /" schon. Man sollte einfach immer als erstes "have U tried to switch it off and on again" fragen *seufz* und danke fürs Gespräch...
<stevieh> cd reicht ein cd / ?
<stevieh> da reicht ein cd /?
<jokrebel> warum greift ein "blacklist xhci_hcd" in einer Datei /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-xhci_hcd.conf nicht? Ein "sudo modprobe -r xhci_hcd" liefert nach wie vor (trotz sogar reboot) "modprobe: FATAL: Module xhci_hcd is in use."
<Soubi> Hallo ! Ist hier jemand, der mir bei einem Problem mit Ubuntu 16.06 Root,-Webserver Apache2 helfen kann ? Es geht um VPS Domainrooting. 
<jokrebel> Nein, weil es 16.06 nicht gibt ;-)
<ppq> domainrooting?
<Soubi> sorry 16.04.1 LTS :)
<Soubi> Aber wenn niemand helfen möchte, bin ich schon wieder weg. Schönen Abend :)
<stevieh> dir auch
<Soubi> Danke
<stevieh> das ging ja schnell
<Frickelpit> er muss halt noch seine domain rooten
<stevieh> hoffentlich jailt er sich da nich dabei
<ppq> huh. 
<ppq> bisschen konfus
<tomreyn> vielleicht http request rooting ;)
<jokrebel> naja - der is ja schon wieder weg. Hat wohl IRC nicht verstanden, wenn er grad mal 3 Minuten investiert und dann wegen "keiner will mir helfen" wieder geht :-/
<tomreyn> er hatte schon auf dem hauptchannel gefragt, da hatte ich auch schon drauf hingewiesen dass mir domainrooting als konzept nicht bekannt ist und er nochmal in -server fragen könnte, was er aber nicht gemacht hat.
<pLaTo0n> moin
<ratnik> hi
<ratnik> ich will bei bluefish editor den standard browser einstellen, wenn ich ihn ohne rootrechte einstelle, merkt er sich die einstellungen nicht, wenn ich aber mit gksudo starte und einstelle sind die einstellung unter "externe befehle" wieder weg, es ist dann nur eine leere zeile zu sehn ohne befehl?
<ratnik> oder mach ich das generell falsch?
<ratnik> will diesen "firefox -new-tab "%s" &" da eintragen um bei browser vorschau direkt auf meine local apache server die vorschau zu sehn?!
<ratnik> dürfte wohl nicht so kompliziert sein ha ha
<ratnik> ok die leere zeiele konnt ich jetzt doch eintragen aber  es öffnet sich die seite http://www.%s.com/
<Firutin> Wielang braucht Ubuntu Server auf einem wirklich alten Rechner zu installieren habe das gefühl der ist hängen geblieben. Er lädt Grub normal und startet die Installation sucht nach Hardware aber bevor ich einstellungen zur HDD machen kann passiert lange nicht mehr als 20 min. ist ein 2 ghz Pentium 4 mit 512mb Ram. Wollte einfach mal nen Web und TS3 server probieren
<Firutin> oder sollte ich evtl mich für eine andere distribution entscheiden?
<ppq> Firutin, grundsätzlich solltest du einen neuen rechner kaufen, das rentiert sich in wenigen monaten falls das ein server sein soll, der durchlaufen wird
<ppq> was die alten P4 an energie verbraten ist nicht mehr feierlich. die alten netzteile sowieso
<ppq> aber um die frage zu beantworten: versuch es mal mit einer minimalinstallation, die lässt sich von der server-cd aus anstoßen
<ppq> !minimalinstallation
<le_bot> Informationen zu Minimalinstallation finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Minimalinstallation
<ppq> danke, le_bot :)
<Firutin> wo wähle ich das denn aus oberste option ist ja ubuntu installieren. Ja ist auch nur zum Probieren möchte mir Intel Nuc anschaffen als Server und Nas. Aber zum probieren erstmal hab ich das teil von meinem Vater ausm Keller bekommen
<Firutin> ahh okay danke für den link
<ppq> Firutin, irgendwo über die F-tasten, da gibts noch erweiterte menüs.
<Firutin> super ich danke dir
<k1l> bei den alten p4 gibts welche, die ihren 64bit /PAE kram nicht richtig preisgeben. da könntest auch mal gucken ob da was brach liegt bei dir
<ppq> Firutin, falls du geld sparen willst und es auf die größe nicht ankommt, hol dir lieber einen dell poweredge t20 server, wenn er das nächste mal im angebot ist. </offtopic>
<k1l> jo, von dem strom den du da sparst kannste dir in einem jahr den dell t20 kaufen
<Firutin> ist der T20 denn auch so sparsam habe gelesen das der Nuc ein idle strom verbrauch von 3 Watt hat
<Firutin> und unter last 8 Watt
<k1l> der t20 verbraucht um die 20W.
<Firutin> danke
<ppq> der NUC verbraucht aber mehr als 8 W unter last
<ppq> hab einen hier, der hat so 8-10 W im idle
<ppq> unter last so 30
<stevieh> k1l: aber nicht im idle, da ists weniger, oder?
<ppq> kommt auf die anzahl der platten an
<stevieh> klar, geht erstmal um die nackte kiste
<Firutin> ich wollte im nuc eine SSD nutzen
<k1l> idle mit ssd geht von 10-20W. je nachdem welches OS und ram und sonstigen platten.
<stevieh> http://www.stevekist.de/2014/03/fanless-home-server/ der braucht 15W wenn die platten aus sind und 20W wenn 4*2,5" HDD an.
<le_bot> Title: Fanless Home Server | Die halbe Wahrheit (at www.stevekist.de)
<stevieh> wobei man mittlerweile mit den neueren CPUs auf etwas weniger kommen dürfte
<Firutin> k1l: Du hast eben was geschrieben mit 64bit /PAE ob da was brachliegt. Wonach würde ich da googeln denn die minimal installation bricht auch ab
<Firutin> bzw hängt sich auf
<k1l> ob es bei deiner cpu probleme gibt mit linux/ubuntu
<Firutin> achso okay. kann das evtl an de HDD liegen? Da ist noch Windows 2000 drauf vlt hat er darauf kein zugriff und bricht deshalb ab oder ist das unwarscheinlich?
<ppq> das ist wurscht was da drauf ist
<Firutin> ok
<ppq> Firutin, wenn du das ganze eh nur zum test machst, nutz doch virtualbox auf einem modernen pc
<ppq> !virtualbox
<le_bot> Informationen zu VirtualBox finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/VirtualBox
<Firutin> mit Virtuell Box funktioniert das. Das hab ich schon versucht. Wollte den Erfolg auf einem externen nicht so leistungstarken gerät haben :D
<Firutin> naja vlt warte ich einfach bis ich mir neue Hardware gekauft habe. Hab auch noch andere frage. Habe meine HDD gestern Abend noch in mein Home eingebunden die ist noch ntfs ist das der grund warum ich keine dateien löschen kann oder muss ich da noch rechte extra für vergeben. dachte wenn das in meinem home ist dann habe ich alle rechte
<ppq> du kannst die einfach über deinen grafischen dateimanager einhängen
<ppq> dann stimmen die rechte (werden per mountoption gesetzt) automatisch
<ppq> da musst du nix manuell machen
<ppq> und zur frage - nur weils im home gemountet ist heißt das noch nicht, dass du zugriffsrechte hast
<Firutin> ich habe das jetzt über terminal in der fstab gemacht damit die in./home/user/HDD ist 
<Firutin> wollte später schauen das das system Bilder Musik und Dokumente auf die HDD speichert und alle anwendungen auf der SSD
<ppq> dann musst du die mount-toptionen so anpassen dass du die erforderlichen rechte hast
<ppq> !windows-partitionen_einbinden
<le_bot> Informationen zu Windows-Partitionen_einbinden finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Windows-Partitionen_einbinden
<Firutin> okay dann schau ich da mal danke für die Tipps heute Abend,
<Guest6455> Servus, kann mir bitte jemand sagen wie ich im grub2 bootloder die sprache auf Deutsch stellen kann? also das Lyout ;) Danke
<mrkramps> Guest6455, du meinst die tastaturbelegung?
<Guest6455> ja die ändert sich bei mir immer und im grub2 kenne ich mich mal so garnicht aus
<Guest6455> hab es mit: set locale_dir=($root)/grub/locale set lang=de versucht, dass funktioniert zwar beim bekannten, aber bei mir selbst leider nicht
<mrkramps> das beste, was ich gerade finden kann https://askubuntu.com/questions/751259/how-to-change-grub-command-line-grub-shell-keyboard-layout#751260
<le_bot> Title: grub2 - How to change grub command-line (grub shell) keyboard layout? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<Guest6455> Vielen Dank :)
#ubuntu-de 2016-10-15
<Lim1> Hallo, ich kann ich die Aktualisierungsverwaltung öffne, kommt: "Das Herunterladen von Informationen zu Software-Paketquellen ist gescheitert. Überprüfen Sie ihre Internetverbindung".
<Frickelpit> Lim1: sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade in einen paste (siehe topic)
<Lim1> https://paste.ubuntu.com/23327707
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Frickelpit> Zeile 70, entferne das PPA
<pLaTo0n> moin
<kitikonti> wenn ich einen vserver habe mit zwei websites (jeweils mit eigener domain) wie konfiguriere ich da die ausgehenden mails richtig? also normalerweise mache ich einen postfix server mit smarhost relay, nur wie funktioniert das mit zwei domains/websites am gleichen server?
<kitikonti> muss ich das in postfix konfigurieren? oder eher in php oder nginx?
<Etarius> guten tag … ich würde gerne wissen ob bei ubuntu 16.04 noch das problem mit den ganzen fokus/layer-laggs oder wie man das nennen soll auf der arbeitsfläche, bald behoben wird? ich hatte diese probleme schon bei 14.04, dass da dauernd irgendwelche programme vor all den anderen gelegt sind und sich nicht mehr in ihrer lage der ebene weiter nach hinten reihen lassen ohne diese programme zu beenden …
<stevieh> Etarius: bei unity? Das hatte ich nie...
<Etarius> ja
<stevieh> vielleicht mal deine Konfiguration resetten? 
<Etarius> ich habe öfters das problem wenn ich zu schnell von einer arbeitsfläche zur anderen wechsele oder wenn der mauszeiger durch eine anwendung gefanden oder geändert wird und ich zu schnell was mache … kommen dabei komische inge von der ausführung her, dass dann aufeinmal der fokus der einzelnen anwendungen auf allen arbeitsflächen durcheinader gewürfelt ist und einige fenst immer über der unity leist an der seite liegen oder auch
<Etarius>  das suchfläche wenn man alt antippt sogar hinter den fenster der anwendung liegt und ich nicht drann komme
<stevieh> strange, hab ich alles nicht, aber ich arbeite aucnicht mehr mit Arbeitsflächen seit unity/compiz
<Etarius> ich habe so dir vermutung, dass das ganze was mit den mauszeigerabgriffen zwischen qt und gtk zu tun hat … beim vlc merke ich es auch, dass da manchmal das video vor dem zeiger ist und ich nicht die menüs nutzten kann wenn ich sie zu wählen versuche und über die videofläche komme verschwindet das menü und igrnd was macht anscheined qt dann, aber ka was genau … dann gibts noch das tolle mit firefox, dass der gerne mal vor allem
<Etarius>  liegt mit seinem fenst und ohne tastatur-kurzel ich nicht von der arbeitsfläche komme und dann noch bei blender und krita auch gerne mal dieses selbe verhalten
<Etarius> *die vermutung
<stevieh> ne, hab ich noch nie was von gehört. Ist das ne dedizierte Grafikkarte bei dir?
<Etarius> nein
<Etarius> i5 haswell
<jokrebel> wie bekomm ich es bei ner persitent Installation (über Multsystem) hin, dass gleich in die Live-Umgebung durchgestartet wird ohne erst mal abzufragen ob man "ausprobieren oder installieren" will?
<kante> hallo, ich möchte in einem bash-script ein befehl mv "haus *" "/tmp/dir/abc def/" eingeben, es wird aber nicht ausgeführt
<jokrebel> warum Leerzeichen?
<jokrebel> Und Anführungszeichen?
<kante> weil manche dateien und verzeichnisse nun mal leerzeichen enthalten, habe keine lust mit \ zu arbeiten
<kante> oder geht es nicht anders?
<stevieh> und warum wird der befehl nicht ausgeführt?
<stevieh> wenn du ihn direkt im Terminal eingibts, dann geht es?
<kante> ls "haus *" erkennt nichts
<kante> ls haus * erkennt sehr wohl einiges
<kante> ls haus\ * erkennt sehr wohl einiges
<kante> mit \ natürlich
<jokrebel> und wieso setzt Du es dann in Anführungszeichen, wenn es dann nicht mehr geht?
<kante> ich habe hinterher in der shell die befehle ausprobiert
<kante> ich bin überrascht, dass es nicht funktioniert
<kante> ok, dann werde ich mit \ arbeiten, dann wird es wohl klappen
<kante> hat funktioniert. andere frage: wie kann ich eine variable in einen befehl einbauen? also DIR="/tmp/aaa/" und dann mv haus* DIR."hund/katze/maus"?
<fford> VARIABLE=Hallo\ Hans ; echo $VARIABLE
<kante> fford: ich möchte im beispiel oben eine variable mit einem string verbinden. das geht ohne punkt, oder?
<fford> kante: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Shell/Bash-Skripting-Guide_f%C3%BCr_Anf%C3%A4nger/ unter "Varibalen Teil 1" steht wie die auszusehen hat, im Teil 2 gehts dann weiter. 
<le_bot> Title: Bash-Skripting-Guide für Anfänger › Shell › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Firutin> Nabend zusammen, habe ein Problem mit meinem Netzwerkkabel. Hatte Windows und Ubuntu installiert alles hat super funktioniert. Mein PC ist über Lan Kabel mit dem Router verbunden und ubuntu hat eine super Internet Verbindung. Wenn ich aber auf die Windoof partition wechsle und nacher wieder zurück auf Ubuntu hab ich kein Internet. gehe ich oben links auf Verbindung und trenne das Netwerkkabel und nutze Wifi habe ich wiede
<Firutin> r bestes internet. Jemand eine Idee?
<nagetier> Firutin: Nabend, verwenden die beiden OS die selbe IP-Adresse?
<Firutin> Ja aber ich habe die nicht festgelegt sonder bei der Fritzbox den hacken gesetzt gib immer die gleiche IP
<nagetier> ok
<nagetier> Firutin: Setzt dein Windows Energiesparoptionen.. findet man im Gerätemanager
<nagetier> Meine da mal etwas zu gehört zu haben. Windows setzt die, Linux übernimmt
<Firutin> okay schau ich jetzt gleich mal nach worauf sollte ich das denn setzen? Einfach auf immer an?
<nagetier> Firutin: Wenn möglich, würde ich es abschalten.. kommt halt darauf an wie du mit dem System arbeitest. Im günstigsten Fall sollte es dazu unter Linux aber Optionen für das Modul geben
<nagetier> Teste es einfach mal, schalte ab, guck ob alles gut ist.. dann kann man die Optionen angehen
<nagetier> Firutin: Oft ist es mehr als nur eine Option unter Windows
<nagetier> Die finden sich aber alle im Gerätemanager
<Firutin> okay ich versuch das mal wenn es nicht klappt komm ich nacher nochmal wieder :)
<nagetier> mach das so
<stevieh> war das ne Drohung? :-)
<Firutin> Da bin ich wieder leider keine besserung. Man kann unter Energieoptionen Sparsam, Höchsleistung oder Ausgeglichen wählen. Er zeigt mir hier im Ubuntu noch nicht mal mehr meine Kabel Verbindung an. Kann es sein das die Treiber dafür nicht richtig installiert sind?
<Firutin> ich komm im mom nur übers Wifi ins internet
<nagetier> Firutin: Das liest sich so, als hättest du die Option für den gesamten Rechner anpassen wollen. Was ich meinte, sind die Energieoptionen für die Netzwerkkarte, und die finden sich im Gerätemanager
<nagetier> Und kann man die auch gänzlich abschalten
<Firutin> okay sorry ja ich schau nochmal :)
<nagetier> Hier gibt es so Zeugs wie "Green-Mode", aber sicherlich noch 1-2 mehr.. alle an der selben Stelle zu finden
<nagetier> Firutin: Wenn du in Windows warst, den Rechner ganz herunter fährst, und erst dann wieder in Linux gehst, hast du das Problem nicht, kann das sein?
<Firutin> ich versuch das mal und sag dir dann gleich bescheid
<ppq> Update 2015-12-06: the problem still isn't solved, network connection in ubuntu only works when I shut down windows normally (with fast boot enabled). When windows shuts down without fast boot (SHIFT + shutdown or in case of a windows restart), the network connection in ubuntu doesn't work. I find this really strange and annoying but at least I have a workaround (boot to windows and shut it down with fast boot enabled).
<ppq> von: http://askubuntu.com/questions/706253/ubuntu-network-connection-broken-after-windows-10-november-update
<le_bot> Title: 14.04 - ubuntu network connection broken after windows 10 november update - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<ppq> das könntest du mal probieren, Firutin 
<nagetier> ppq: ah, danke
<ppq> ich hab aber ehrlich keine ahnung was "fast boot" ist
<nagetier> Ein noch schnellerer Ruhemodus.. ganz grob gesagt
<ppq> ahja, ok
<nagetier> aber viel mehr ist es wohl auch nicht :)
<Firutin> fast boot die option kenn ich von meinem bios
<ppq> dann kannst du ja mal unter windows (siehe tipp) und im bios (an und aus oder so) rumexperimentieren
<Firutin> okay ich schau mal ob ich fast boot ausmachen kann. Ich danke euch und meld mich ansonsten später nochmal
<nagetier> Firutin: Gebe mal bitte so oder so Rückmeldung.. wäre hier für einige sicherlich interessant
<Firutin> Also das ist scheinbar was größeres. Ich habe jetzt noch nichts im Bios verstellt sondern nur mal getestet um den Fehler erneut hervorzurufen. Bin ich im Ubuntu und starte neu ohne das der PC ganz neu ist und gehe ins Windows funktioniert im Windows die Kabel Verbindung. Starte ich dann neu ohne das der PC ganz aus ist habe ich im Ubuntu das Problem das das Kabel kein Internet liefert. Fahre ich den PC dann ganz Herunte
<Firutin> r und Starte Ubuntu funktioniert die Kabel Verbindung wieder. Bin ich im Windows und Fahre vom Windows Herunter und Starte den PC neu komm ich ins Grub. Wähle ich da Ubuntu aus komme ich nicht mehr ins Ubuntu es wird nur ein Lila Bild angezeigt. Drücke ich reset und komme wieder ins Grub und wähle Windows und dann neustart komme ich wieder ins Ubuntu aber nur wenn ich von Wendows aus neustart klicke ohne das der PC ga
<Firutin> nz aus war. Aber halt mit dem Problem das die Kabel verbingung nicht geht also von da aus nochmal Herunterfahren und neu starten.
<nagetier> Firutin: Schalte das "Fast Boot" ab, unter Windows, als auch im BIOS
<Firutin> Ja versuch ich jetzt mal wollte nur zuerst rückmeldung geben also bis nacher
<teebeutel> Tagchen, kennt sich wer einwenig mit SSH aus?
<ppq> kommt drauf an
<ppq> aber frag doch einfach
<teebeutel> hab n raspberry pi als server eingerichtet, unter windows ganz easy ueber putty zu erreichen. Mit Ubuntu überm terminal komme ich nicht ran "ssh name@192..."
<teebeutel> muss ich was anderes noch beachten?
<ppq> nein, eigentlich nicht
<teebeutel> hmpf
<ppq> hast du den port geändert?
<teebeutel> ne
<ppq> was ist die fehlermeldung?
<teebeutel> ssh: connect to host 192.168.1.176 port 22: Connection timed out
<ppq> kommst du auf anderem wege auf die ip? ping zb.
<nagetier> ssh -vvv mal verwenden
<teebeutel> probier ich gleich aus @ nagetier
<teebeutel> naja, die richtige ip-adresse steht ja beim booten vom raspberry pi
<ppq> ping die trotzdem mal vom ubuntu rechenr aus
<teebeutel> yo das klappt
<teebeutel> also das anpingen
<teebeutel> aber nur eine zeile, mehr macht er nicht
<ppq> also klappt es nicht :) brech mal mit strg+c ab und schau wie viel packet loss da ist
<teebeutel> ssh: connect to host 192.168.1.176 port 22: Connection timed out
<teebeutel> ssh: connect to host 192.168.1.176 port 22: Connection timed out
<teebeutel> ach verdammt, sry^
<ppq> strg+shift+c zum kopieren ausm terminal
<teebeutel> auf jeden fall 58 versendet, 0 angekommen
<teebeutel> hmpf
<ppq> joa, also ein netzwerkproblem
<ppq> gib dem pi mal eine fixe IP
<ppq> dann musst du dir nur noch eine merken und nicht immer checken
<teebeutel> komisch dass es unter windows laeuft
<teebeutel> ja ok
<ppq> wahrscheinlich war es da halt noch eine andere IP und du hast zwischenzeitlich neu gestartet
<teebeutel> gerade mit windows ausprobiert
<ppq> oder der windowsrechner ist netzwerkmäßig anders angebunden
<teebeutel> ja das stimmt  @ppq
<ppq> dann wirds das sein
<ppq> welche lokale IP hat der ubuntu rechner?
<teebeutel> den ubuntu rechner habe ich über wlan drin, windows und raspi sind über lan verbunden
<Firutin> Also Fastboot ist im Bios und bei Windows aus. Wenn ich nun von Windows Herunterfahre komm ich danach ohne Probleme ins Ubuntu und auch Kabelverbindung geht. Aber mache ich von Windows aus neustart funktioniert im Ubuntu die Kabelverbindung immer noch nicht. 
<nagetier> Firutin: Dann gehe das nochmal mit den Energiesparoptionen an
<Firutin> alles klar melde mich gleich nochmal
<nagetier> joa
<Firutin> Bei Gerätemanager bei Netzwerk und dann meine Ethernetkarte habe ich alle Energieoptionen deaktiviert. problem besteht leider immer noch.
<ppq> tjoa, dann musst du halt immer auf runterfahren klicken und neu anmachen
<ppq> das anmachen geht bestimmt auch über tastatur, musst mal im bios gucken
<nagetier> Wüste ich jetzt auch nicht mehr weiter :/
<nagetier> +s
<Firutin> :) ja bleibt dann scheinbar keine andere Wahl. Was ja nicht schlimm ist. Hätte aber gern gewusst warum das so ist. Man kann einen PC über Tastatur anmachen? Da such ich mal direkt im BIOS :)
<ppq> unter umständen geht das, jo
<Firutin> hast du eine Idee wie so eine option heißt ist ja bestimmt nicht so simpel wie boot via keyboard oder?
<nagetier> Eigentlich schon
<ppq> unter power o.ä.
<Firutin> okay cool ich schau mal :)
<nagetier> Leider heißt die bei jedem Hersteller anders
<Firutin> Einheitlich wäre ja auch öde
<nagetier> joa :)
<jokrebel> neueste Erkenntnisse meines Scanner-Problems (Brother MFC-215C): Unter Windows klappt es auch mit 64Bit-System. Mit einer Persistant-Version von nem 64bit-Ubuntu 16.04 (auf selber Hardware) klappt es genau so wenig wie mit der Orginalinstallation. Ich werde immer ratloser…
<jokrebel> unter Ubuntu nach wie vor -> scanimage: open of device bus3;dev1 failed: Invalid argument
<nagetier> jokrebel: da wird ein Semikolon ausgegeben?
<nagetier> Wäre es nicht eher ein Doppelpunkt?
<jokrebel> hm?
<jokrebel> das war copy & paste
<nagetier> bus3;dev1
<jokrebel> ja
<jokrebel> und auf nem anderen Rechner wo es geht steht davor noch ein "brother"
<jokrebel> (hatte ich letztens schon gepostet)
<jokrebel> nagetier: Hast Du da (neue) Ideeen dazu?
<nagetier> Lieder nein, jokrebel 
<nagetier> jokrebel: habe den 110C drüben stehen.. bin mir gerade nicht sicher, ob ich mit dem das Scannen überhaupt schon mal versucht hatte..
<jokrebel> nagetier: Das schlimme ist ja, dass ich an sämtlichen anderen Rechner scannen könnte. Halt nur nicht an dem einen (neueren) Laptop, an dem ich das eigentlich gern hätte. Alle anderen haben aber wohl noch kein USB3 on Board (das vermutliche Problem - aber noch nicht abgesichert) ... Die Antwort von Brother-Support steht noch aus
<nagetier> jokrebel: Wie war das bei dir, auch als root klappt es nicht?
<jokrebel> genau
<nagetier> jokrebel: Kannst das USB3 nicht einfach mal im BIOS abschalten?
<jokrebel> leider nein:-/
<jokrebel> und der Scanner/Drucker steckt ja eh schon genau deshalb an einem auch vorhandenem USB2 Port. Und wie gesagt klappt das scannen unter Windows.
<nagetier> jokrebel: Ist bekannt, denke ich - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xsane/+bug/578620
<le_bot> Title: Bug #578620 “Failed to open device `brother3:bus1;dev1': Invalid...” : Bugs : xsane package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<jokrebel> ich vermute deshalb ein Problem an dem brscan2 Treiber. Nur wird das wohl schwer, das zu fixen
 * nagetier überflog nur
<nagetier> Habe da auch noch eine Anpassung von /lib/udev/rules.d/40-libsane.rules im Hinterkopf, mag mich aber irren
<jokrebel> ja ... hab ich auch schon glesen, dass das wohk schon seit Jahren ein Problem ist
<jokrebel> nagetier: Da hab ich auch schon was gefunden und erfolglos versucht 
<dreamon> jokrebel, verwendest du simplescan? mein Brother scannt. Anderes Model. Geht über USB und Netzwerk
<jokrebel> dreamon: Egal was ich nutze. Simplescan, Xsane, scanimage, scan2pdf (oder wie das hieß) ... alles führt zur selben Fehlermeldung
<dreamon> Hast du das Treiberzeug von brother schon mal manuell installiert?
<jokrebel> vermutlich liegt es am USB Treiber. Aber Netzwerk kann der leider nicht
<jokrebel> ja klar - bin da schon Tage dran am werkeln
<dreamon> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=977852 → das schon probiert?
<le_bot> Title: [ubuntu] [SOLVED] Brother MFC 215 scanner error (at ubuntuforums.org)
<nagetier> jokrebel: Ist das der Rechner mit dem 4.8-Kernel?
<jokrebel> was davon genau? Aber ich denke ja
<jokrebel> nagetier: 4.7.7 aber auch mit dem Orginal 4.4er geht es nicht
<nagetier> jo :/
<jokrebel> und wie gesagt auch nicht mit ner 16.04.1 persitant Installation
<jokrebel> frisch heruntergeladen
<nagetier> Und mit welchen klappts, sind das auch aktuelle Ubuntus?
<jokrebel> ja. Aber nur auf anderen Rechnern. Auf diesem hier geht es ausschließlich unter Windows (8.1). Mit Ubuntu weder unter ner festen Installation noch per persitant Live-Stick 
<jokrebel> und die anderen Rechner sind alle noch ohne USB3
<dreamon> Ist das Notebook ein Lenovo? Da kann man was umstellen .. bezüglich USB
<jokrebel> nein. Ist ein Toshiba Setellite und da lässt sich diesbezüglich leider im BIOS nicht viel verstellen (und das was geht hab ich längst getestet)
<dreamon> jokrebel, Der link von mir hat nicht funktioniert?
<jokrebel> was genau daraus hätte funktionieren sollen? Das ist von 2008 
<jokrebel> und ja (bzw nein) - ähnliches fand ich auch schon in aktuelleren Links klappte aber auch nicht. Danke
<dreamon> Das was unter 4. steht. Sieht ja so aus als würde das udev zeug nicht passen.
#ubuntu-de 2016-10-16
<MariusLotter> Hallo, der obere Bildschirm von AbiWord flackert seit dem letzen Lubuntu-Update.
<jokrebel> dreamon: so was ähnliches hatte ich auch schon gefunden, wo man in die  /lib/udev/rules.d/40-libsane.rules so was eintragen solle. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xsane/+bug/478761 hat aber nicht geholfen. Müsst ich nach Deinem Link also zusätzlich noch eine /lib/udev/rules.d/45-libsane.rules anlegen?
<le_bot> Title: Bug #478761 “failed to start scanner: Invalid argument” : Bugs : xsane package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<dreamon> jokrebel, Sind sie Inhaltsidentisch?
<jokrebel> eben nicht. Laut meinen Recherchen solle man "ATTRS{idVendor}=="04f9", MODE="0664", GROUP="lp", ENV{libsane_matched}="yes"" eintragen. Laut Deinem aber ja "SYSFS{idVendor}=="04f9", SYSFS{idProduct}=="0193", MODE="666", GROUP="scanner""
<dreamon> Da gab es einen gefehl der die Id anzeigt wenn man ein USB Gerät einsteckt, dann könntest du schauen ob die Udevregel passt
<dreamon> Probier doch einfach beide Versionen aus. Der link von mir behaubtet ja [SOLVED]
<jokrebel> du meinst lsusb denke ich
<jokrebel> und natürlich hab ich bei meinen tagelangen Versuchen da auch verschieden Varianten (die auch teilweise als gelöst markiert sind) ausprobiert. Aber von 45-... statt 40-..  und auch von SYSFS... anstatt von ATTRS... laß ich tatsächlich noch nicht. Mal schaun
<tokam> Ich brauche Hilfe...
<dreamon> Ist schon lange her als ich mich mit dem Thema beschäftigt habe. → https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/udev/ eventuell auch → udevadm monitor --property 
<le_bot> Title: udev › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<tokam> Ich habe hier der Antwort folgend das .deb Paket heruntergeladen.
<tokam> http://askubuntu.com/q/836983/222371
<le_bot> Title: Anki does not run on Ubuntu 16.10 after upgrade from 16.04 - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<tokam> Ich habe es nicht mit dem Befehl installiert, sondern über das UI. 
<tokam> Im Installationsprozess wurden essentielle Systemprogramme gelöscht und nichts mehr funktioniert und der Installationsprozess ist fehlgeschlagen
<tokam> http://pastebin.com/AhGyBEqL
<le_bot> Title: Entfernen von python-imaging (3.3.1-1) ... Entfernen von python-launchpadlib (1 - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<tokam> es wurden auch Programme einfach entfernt
<jokrebel> dreamon: Und sowohl ein 45-libsane.rules als auch ein 40-libsane.rules wird sich nicht beißen? Immerhin ist in diesem Post aus Deinem Link noch von "Intrepid" die Rede!
<dreamon> jokrebel, Meines wissens darf nur eine Regel pro Gerät sein, ich würde immer eine Rausnehmen.
<tokam> wie kann ich die alten programme wieder herstellen?
<jokrebel> dreamon: und ob die nun 40 oder 45 heißt, müsste egal sein, oder? Also sollte es auch reichen, nur den Befehl aus Deinem Link, mal mit dem, den ich bisher versuchte zu ersetzen. Oder würdest Du tatsächlich die 40... verschieben und eine neue 45-.. anlegen
<tokam> Es hat mir einfach Systemprogramme wie z.B. playonlinux entfernt
<dreamon> jokrebel, Ich meine das es egal sein dürfte so wie bei grub.. aber sicher bin ich mir nicht.
<tokam> Meine Spracheinstellungen sind weg
<tokam> nur weil ich ein qt Paket installieren wollte?
<jokrebel> tokam: Dann installier doch wieder was entfernt wurde
<tokam> wie?
<tokam> ich brauche eine Liste 
<tokam> und will die Pakete nicht hart installieren.
<tokam> Ich bin ja gerade dabei Teile davon wieder zu installieren.
<jokrebel> die findest Du in den apt-logs
<jokrebel> was verstehst Du unter "nicht hart installieren". Du hast sie ja auch "hart" deinstalliert...
<tokam> ich meine, dass abhängigkeiten als solche installiert sind 
<tokam> aber wie kann das bitte sein, dass eine .deb installation ungefragt Programme runterwirft?
<tokam> sollte man mir nicht vorher sagen, wenn es starke Abhängigkeitskonflikte gibt und was es für Auswirkungen hat, wenn ich fortfahre?
<jokrebel> willkommen in der Abhängigkeitshölle. Sowas kommt schon vor, wenn man quer Beet Sachen installiert
<tokam> das sollte doch vorhersehbar sein
<tokam> was passiert
<tokam> playonlinux ist ein programm und keine abhängigkeit
<tokam> genauso wie anki
<jokrebel> tokam: Wie Dir vielleicht entgangen ist, bin ich grad selber über einem Problem und hab deshalb nicht so genau geschaut "was für ein .deb" Du Dir da eingetreten hast. Aber es ist halt dann meist nichts aus den (geprüften) Ubuntu-Quellen
<tokam> sogar dropbox wurde entfernt
<tokam> https://packages.debian.org/jessie/python-qt4
<tokam> dieses hier
<le_bot> Title: Debian -- Details of package python-qt4 in jessie (at packages.debian.org)
<jokrebel> ja mei. Hättest halt vorher geschaut, was dieses "neue" Paket alles runterschmeißen will. 
<jokrebel> tokam: Und das knallst Du einfach in ein Ubuntu?
<tokam> es stand ja auf stackoverflow
<tokam> dass ich das tun soll
<jokrebel> Und dann auch schön mit der GUI, damit man ja nicht sieht, was es alles löscht
<jokrebel> was auch immer stackoverflow ist
<tokam> ich habe nicht vor es zu wiederholen.
<tokam> http://askubuntu.com/q/836983/222371
<le_bot> Title: Anki does not run on Ubuntu 16.10 after upgrade from 16.04 - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<jokrebel> dreamon: reicht es, die 40-libsane.rules in 40-libsane.rulesOLD umzubennen?
<dreamon> jokrebel, mv es in ein anders Verzeichnis. die Nummer steht für die Reihenfolge meines wissens. 
<jokrebel> ok
<wlanman> Hallo, habe extreme WLAN-Probleme
<wlanman> bricht ab oder die Verbindung ist garnicht möglich
<dreamon> wlanman, welcher Router?
<tokam> wie kann ich im dpkg log erkennen welche programme die entfernt wurden abhängigkeiten waren und welche nicht?
<wlanman> dlink dir 600
<wlanman> Unter Windows läuft es problemlos
<dreamon> wlanman, Hatte dieses Problem mit einer Fritzbox. da mußte ich auf CCMP umstellen.
<wlanman> Wie geht das?
<tokam> http://pastebin.com/kKzUyK33
<tokam> diese wurden alle entfernt
<le_bot> Title: 2016-10-16 10:03:49 startup packages remove 2016-10-16 10:03:55 remove alacarte - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<dreamon> wlanman, Kann ich dir bei dlink nicht sagen ob das überhaupt wählbar ist. Aber im Verschlüsselungssystem im Router gibts eventuell das zu wählen.
<wlanman> Ich kann leider nichts an den Einstellungen des Routers ändern.
<dreamon> wlanman, Die Fritzboxen machen da probleme und kommt immer wieder zu problemen, bei DLink hab ich keine Erfahrungswerte
<jokrebel> wlanman: Sonderzeichen in SSID und/oder Schlüssel aber auch MixedMode oder ein Kanal höher als 11 machen solche Probleme gerne mal. Und es gibt auch einen Powersave-Modus der WLAN-Karte der manchmal hilft, wenn man ihn abschaltet. Weis aber grad nicht mehr wie das ging.
<wlanman> Muss auf jeden Fall etwas in Ubuntu umstellen
<jokrebel> wenn es an Sonderzeichen oder Kanal liegt, wirst Du es auch in der Fritzbox verändern müssen. Aber kannst ja erst mal nach dem Powersave-Gedönse schaun. Was für ein Ubuntu ist das? Und was lsusb über die WLAN-Karte?
<jokrebel> +sagt
<wlanman> Ubuntu 16.04
 * jokrebel wartet noch auf die Zeile aus "lsusb"
<dreamon> jokrebel, Das System prüft eine udev-Regel in /etc/udev/rules.d/ sofort beim Speichern der Datei und protokolliert mögliche Fehler in /var/log/syslog. Es empfiehlt sich deshalb, die Log-Datei in einem Fenster mit tail -n 10 -f /var/log/syslog offen zu halten. Selbst auskommentierte Zeilen werden hier auf ihre Syntax geprüft, auch wenn sie nicht angewendet werden.
<jokrebel> oh. Interssant. Danke
<wlanman> lsusb: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23332693/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<nagetier> jokrebel, habe hier ja auch einen Brother MFD, auf dem Rechner habe ich /lib/udev/rules.d/55-libsane.rules mit http://paste.ubuntu.com/23332698/ und /etc/udev/rules.d/40-brother-libsane-type1.rules mit http://paste.ubuntu.com/23332695/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<nagetier> Allerdings klappt hier _derzeit_ das Scannen auch nicht.. das mag aber an der HW selber liegen
<jokrebel> nagetier: Hm Danke, mal schaun ob mich das weiter bringt.
<jokrebel> wlanman: Und die WLAN-Karte ist was davon?
<wlanman> Das weiß ich nicht. Wie finde ich das raus?
<jokrebel> was weist Du denn über den Rechner und die verbaute Hardware?
<jokrebel> wlanman: schau mal noch in "lspci"
<wlanman> lscpi: Intel Corporation WiFi Link5100
<jokrebel> wlanman: Ich les da diesbezüglich mehrfach von "n-Modus" deaktivieren
<wlanman> Das macht man wie?
<jokrebel> indem Du dem Router sagst er möge nur b+g nutzen und eben nicht n
<nagetier> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Wireless_network_configuration#iwlwifi - für wlanman.. das Clientseitige Abschalten von 802.11n
<le_bot> Title: Wireless network configuration - ArchWiki (at wiki.archlinux.org)
<jokrebel> dreamon: Klappt auch mit dieser Anleitung nicht :-(
<Rolfi> Guten Morgen! Bin schon etwas älter und bitte um Nachsicht, falls mein Problem zu simpel ist.
<Rolfi> Meine Bios-Zeit und Ubuntu 16.04-Zeit vertragen sich nicht 
<Rolfi> Also ich stelle im Bios die Zeit ein und fahre hoch, dann zeigt Ubuntu 16.04 exakt 2 Stunden später an und korrigiert sich dann. 
<Rolfi> Danach ist die Bios-Zeit 2 Stunden zu früh.
<jokrebel> Naja - UTC vs. MEZ
<Rolfi> und das Spiel beginnt von vorne. Ich habe in Ubuntu Zeitzon Berlin eingestellt.
<Rolfi> Wie geht man vor?
<jokrebel> Unter Linux sollte die BIOS-Uhr ja auch auf UTC stehen und das Ubuntu über die Zeitzone, dann die richtige Uhrzeit draus machen
<jokrebel> Rolfi: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Systemzeit/
<le_bot> Title: Systemzeit › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dreamon> jokrebel, und was sagt das /var/log/syslog beim Anstecken?
<Rolfi> jokrebel: Danke. Schönen Sonntag!
<dreamon> jokrebel, Die rechte hast du richtig anglegt?
<jokrebel> dreamon: syslog wird geflooded mit Oct 16 11:39:13 coreI5 kernel: [ 1837.989837] r8169 0000:08:00.0 enp8s0: rtl_counters_cond == 1 (loop: 1000, delay: 10).
<tomreyn> das bezieht sich auf deine netzwerkkarte, hat mit der zeit erst mal nix zu tun
<dreamon> jokrebel, Das kommt raus nachdem du den Drucker angesteckt hast?
<tomreyn> ach du warst gar nicht de rmit dem zeitproblem, ok
<jokrebel> dreamon: Hab noch mal neu gestartet. Nun ist der flood auch weg. Nach anstöpseln vom USB-Stecker des Brothers kommt im syslog http://paste.ubuntu.com/23332886/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<jokrebel> die 40-libsane.rules hab ich in mein home verschoben. Und eine 45-libsane.rules angelegt, in der nur "# Brother|MFC 215C
<jokrebel> SYSFS{idVendor}=="04f9", SYSFS{idProduct}=="0193", MODE="666", GROUP="lp"       steht
<jokrebel> lsusb sagt Bus 001 Device 005: ID 04f9:0193 Brother Industries, Ltd MFC-215C
<jokrebel> dreamon: Nachdem ich "scanimage --test" ausführte kamen im syslog neue Zeilen an http://paste.ubuntu.com/23332900/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<jokrebel> drucken klappt aber nach wie vor
<dreamon> machmal -> udevadm monitor --udev  → und dann anstecken.. was der rauswirft
<jokrebel> dreamon: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23332919/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<dreamon> Hast du das hier schon abgeklärt → http://paste.ubuntu.com/23332919/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<dreamon> ups https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Scanner/Brother/
<le_bot> Title: Brother › Scanner › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> schon hundert mal rauf und runter. Auf anderen Rechnern geht es ja auch. Mit 32bit super problemlos. Mit 64bit ein bisschen aufwändiger, aber läuft auch. Nur an diesem einen 64bit-Rechner mag er nicht scannen. Ich vermute einen zusammenhang mit (hier vorhandenem USB 3) siehe auch Deinen letzten Link ganz unten
<jokrebel> allerdings hängt er ja an nem USB 2 Port. 
<Frank27> Moin moin, gibt es einen eleganten Weg dass die grub.cfg automatisch (e.g. nach update-grub) nach /boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu/grub geschrieben wird und nicht nach /boot/grub?
<Frank27> Grund: meine gesamte Platte bis auf die EFI Partition ist verschlüsselt...
<dreamon> jokrebel, Ich wunder mich wenn du den Scanner/Drucker ansteckst das er immer was von hp labert. 
<jokrebel> dreamon: Naja - es gibt noch weiter HP-Drucker die per LAN angesprochen werden (aktuell aber ausgeschalten sind)
<dreamon> jokrebel, https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2321613&page=3 → export SANE_DEBUG_DLL=128 → scanimage -L → gibt eine Menge Infos.
<le_bot> Title: Brother scanner not detected in ubuntu 16.04 - Page 3 (at ubuntuforums.org)
<jokrebel> dreamon: Da kommt dann auch nur eine Zeile (weil ich die zu kopierenden Dateien ja längst erledigt habe) device `bus3;dev1' is a Brother MFC-215C USB scanner
<jokrebel> kann es sein, dass da Device/Bus irgendwie im brscan2-Treiber falsch gesetzt wird? "scanimage: open of device bus3;dev1 failed: Invalid argument" vs. "Bus 001 Device 008: ID 04f9:0193 Brother Industries, Ltd MFC-215C"  <---- also einmal die Rede von Bus 3 Dev 1 ... bei lsusb aber von Bus 1 Dev 8
<jokrebel> oder auch nicht "The main thing I want to say here is that on someone's post, not sure if it's in this bug, they said maybe the problem had to do with the fact that lsusb and scanimage gave different dev and bus numbers. So I tried this on my computer where the scanner is working, where lsusb and scanimage gave different dev and bus numbers, too, so that's not the problem. For instance,"
<dreamon> jokrebel, Eventuell mal an eine Funktionierende Kiste anstecken und die ausgaben vergleichen?
<jokrebel> hab ich auch schon (sogar mit strace) aber da mir das meiste nicht viel sagte (und das sind ein paar 10tausend Zeilen) kam ich damit auch nicht wirklich weiter
<tomreyn> Frank27: ich glaub du kannst hooks für update-grub anlegen. da könntest du dann die datei kopieren.
<tomreyn> UPDATE-GRUB(8) sagt: update-grub is a stub for running grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg to generate a grub2 config file.
<tomreyn> müsstest du dir also nen alias drüber legen
<AtzeKraut> Schicken Sonntach euch !
<AtzeKraut> Wer hängt dann grad am Rechner und bringt anderen Menschen gerne etwas bei?
<AtzeKraut> Detaliert geht es um einen vServer ;) Also traut euch
<tomreyn> AtzeKraut: hi. ich könnts probieren aber stell erst mal deine frage.
<AtzeKraut> Danke ;) 
<AtzeKraut> Ich habe bei 1und1 einen Webserver und mir neulich einen vServer dazu geholt.  Ich nutze den Webhost schon einige Jahre und habe dort auch eine Seiten liegen.  Nun möchte ich alles auf den vServer ziehen.. 
<AtzeKraut> Ich finde einige Anleitungen zu dem Thema Apache MySql und PHP. Jedoch schwanken die vom Inhalt stark, so dass ich ein wenig verwirrt. bin.  
<AtzeKraut> Versuchte es auch mal mit einem Panel wie Webmin.   Aber ich mach das lieber alles im Terminal. 
<tomreyn> AtzeKraut: wenn du sagst du hast (bisher) nen webserver dort, dann meinst du shared hosting, ne?
<AtzeKraut> Ja
<tomreyn> willst du in zukunft alles über die konsole verwalten oder willst du eher ein mandantenfähiges shared hosting selbst aufbauen?
<AtzeKraut> Der vServer ist komplett frisch aufgesetzt und hat bishe rkeine Befehler ausser update upgrade bekommen. 
<tomreyn> und, sobald du die frage da oben beantwortet hast: hast du shellzugriff bei 1&1?
<AtzeKraut> Ich denke über den Terminal ist es besser, die Prozesse auch alle zu lernen.  Hatte Webmin drauf und auch Ajenti versucht. Aber da lerne ich ja nicht viel über Virtual Host und co. 
<tomreyn> ja da hast du recht
<Frickelpit> vorweg mal die Frage, wie viel Erfahrung hast du mit der Administration eines Servers per Terminal?
<AtzeKraut> also ich nutze zu hause schon  knapp 8 jahre ausschliesslich linux 
<Frickelpit> auch Serversysteme?
<AtzeKraut> Noch nicht großartig.  
<AtzeKraut> Also es geht glaube ich erstmal um einen root user und das verbieten von root per ssh. richtig?
<Frickelpit> dann würde ich zunächst die grundlegende Administration in einer VM üben und dann erst den Webhost umziehen
<AtzeKraut> das sind denke ich, die ersten schritte nach einem update / upgrade via root@ip.ip.ip
<Frickelpit> AtzeKraut: das ist ein Teil, ja.
<AtzeKraut> Leider habe ich da keine Zeit für :( Denn unsere Page muss morgen wieder erreichbar sein. 
<Frickelpit> dann würde ich es eh lassen
<AtzeKraut> Es gibt nichts Gutes, außer man tut es. 
<AtzeKraut> Also ganz fern ab bin ich da nicht.
<tomreyn> das sind zeitlich nicht die bestern voraussetzungen. aber da du den vserver ja jetzt schon hast kannst du ja einfach mal üben zumindest die websites rüber zu kopieren , abner sie dabei halt noch auf dem alten hosting laufen zu lassen.
<Frickelpit> es bringt dir aber nichts, wenn du unter Zeitdruck Dinge tust, die du noch nicht richtig erfassen kannst.
<AtzeKraut> Okay :P 
<tomreyn> na ja, am ende ist es doch eh immer so, man arbeitet unter zeitdruck weil etwas erledigt werden muss.
<AtzeKraut> Dann mal anders.  Wenn ich den Server frisch inizalisiert habe und mich per shel als root anmelde, tue ich erstmal was?
<tomreyn> und das ist nunmal auch die größte motivation
<AtzeKraut> Ich bin hoch motiviert. Meine Frau ist reiten, hat gestern n Kasten Radler mitgebracht und mein Netz hat volle Bandbreite :P Alles auf Grün 
<tomreyn> AtzeKraut: ich würde wohl nen ssh-key von mir hinterlegen damit ich mich in zukunft damit authentifizieren kann. und dann passwortlogins auf ssh deaktivieren.
<Frickelpit> AtzeKraut: dafür sorgen, dass du dich nicht mehr als root anmelden kannst inkl. Umstellung auf pubkey
<tomreyn> das war jetzt 2x die gleiche aussage in verschiedener ausprägung.
<AtzeKraut> hehe
<tomreyn> kennst du ssh-keys?
<AtzeKraut> wenn ihr mir jetzt auch die Kommandes zeigt, trinke ich den ersten Schluck auf euch. 
<tomreyn> ls -l ~/.ssh/id_rsa*
<tomreyn> da würde ein ssh-key liegen wenn du einen hast
<Frickelpit> AtzeKraut: man sshd
<tomreyn> ...auf deinem arbeitscomputer wo du jetzt dran tippst, nicht auf dem server.
<AtzeKraut> -rw------- 1 atze atze 1766 Okt 16 11:36 /home/atze/.ssh/id_rsa
<AtzeKraut> -rw-r--r-- 1 atze atze  401 Okt 16 11:36 /home/atze/.ssh/id_rsa.pub
<tomreyn> dann hast du wohl heute einen ssh-key erstellt?
<AtzeKraut> yep
<tomreyn> dann sag das doch einfach ;)
<tomreyn> sehr gut
<tomreyn> weißt du noch wie du den ersteltl hast?
<AtzeKraut> Kurze Info:   Ich bin Inhaber einer Fahrradkuriers in Wuppertal.  Der UMzug auf einen vServer hat den Grund, weil alles aus einer Hand laufen soll. Tracking der Fahrer, Webservice mit diversen APIs und so weiter.  
<AtzeKraut> Auch ein ChatBot ist in der mache und greift später auf die DB zu. Daher muss alles auf einer ip laufen. 
<Frickelpit> und dann fällt die Kiste beim Hoster aus…
<tomreyn> oh das ist ein geschäft. hmm dann wär's schon sehr, sehr gut wenn du dir jemanden mit servererfharungen ins boot holen würdest.
<AtzeKraut> Frickelpit :P   NIcht immer so negativ ;)  
<AtzeKraut> sudo su
<tomreyn> du musst dir auf jeden fall gedanken drüber machen wie du beim ausfall dieses servers das geschäft weiterführen kannst dann. und wie du ihn wieder ans laufen bekommst in möglichst geringer zeit.
<AtzeKraut> nein, finde in der history nicht mehr den befehl wie genau ich den KEY geholt habe. 
<tomreyn> (und möglichjst ohne datenverlust)
<Frickelpit> das hat mit negativ nichts zu tun wenn alles auf einer kiste läuft und es dein Geschäft ist, würde ich über Redundanz und Ausfall nachdenken.
<AtzeKraut> tut es nicht.  Die Aufträge, Rechnungen, Kundendaten und alles weitere laufen auf einem anderen Server.  Dies ist ein Anbieter und übernimmt jegliche Haftung. 
<AtzeKraut> lobo.at
<AtzeKraut> Daten werden in ein GoogleSheet eingetragen, die DB schnappt sich diese einträge und pusht sie später bei Bedarf über den Bot in den Fahrerchat. 
<tomreyn> okay, prima. aber behalt das im auge wann immer du was an dem neuen server änderst oder dazubastelst. man verpasst es ganz schnell dass man sich zusätzliche abhängigkeiten aufbaut oder daten zentralisiert die vorher dezentral waren, was zwar im betrieb super aber bei nem ausfall sehr tragisch sein kann.
<AtzeKraut> Daher bin ich bei euch gelandet ;) Eingebung quasi
<tomreyn> ;)
<tomreyn> also der befehl zum erstellen von ssh-keys ist: ssh-keygen.
<tomreyn> da gibt's noch diverse optionen zu die man mit "man ssh-keygen" nachlesen kann.
<AtzeKraut> ok. "man command" ist dann auch immer in einer extra datei und keine ausgabe wie zb cat
<tomreyn> dieser key besteht wie du ja schon festgestellt hast aus zwei dateien, es sind also zwei keys, nicht bloß einer. der eine ist für die öffentlichkeit (du musst den jetzt nciht jedem geben aber es wäre nicht dramatisch). das ist der mit .pub (public). und der andere ist nur für dich, oder genauer: nur für diesen arbeitsplatzrechner.
<AtzeKraut> ja, bei meinem letzten neu aufsetzen, musste ich nach ssh@ noch ein PW eingeben.   sehr gut! 
<AtzeKraut> das will ich jetzt wieder :P 
<AtzeKraut> also 2 PW nach ssh@  
<tomreyn> zwei passwörter?
<tomreyn> normalerweise hat man nur ein, womit der private key verschlüsselt wird.
<tomreyn> *einS
<AtzeKraut> ja, und dann noch das vom user im terminal- 
<tomreyn> wenn du dich auf deinem arbeitsplatzrechner anmeldest beim booten, ja. oder dort sudo macht, ja.
<AtzeKraut> ok
<tomreyn> oder auch auf dem server sudo machst, dann ggf. auch.
<AtzeKraut> naja, auf jeden fall habe ich danach, weil ich nicht mit webmin arbeiteten wollte, alles resetet. 
<tomreyn> auf dem vserver?
<AtzeKraut> ja
<tomreyn> ok
<tomreyn> als du deinen ssh-key erstellt hast vorhin, hast du da eine passphrase / ein passwort drauf gelegt?
<AtzeKraut> War ja auch nicht viel drauf. 
<AtzeKraut> bisher ausgeführt: apt-get upgrade apt-get install nano sudo git
<AtzeKraut> ja, das PW der passpharse habe ich
<tomreyn> zeigt dir auf deinem lokalen computer das was an? ssh-add -l
<tomreyn> idealerweise sowas wie:
<tomreyn> 4096 SHA256:flejg04589jgrjgo45jh9vhrßh34h4r30ujt9uj4359tju45 atze@meincomputer (RSA)
<AtzeKraut> ja
<tomreyn> sorry, ich muss los, aber lies dir mal das hier durch: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/SSH/
<le_bot> Title: SSH › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<tomreyn> dein ziel sollte erst mal sein deinen existieren ssh public key auf dem vserver zu hinterlegen.
<tomreyn> und dich dann damit auf dem server anmelden zu können.
<AtzeKraut> Oki doki 
<AtzeKraut> Also das hier https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/initial-server-setup-with-ubuntu-14-04
<le_bot> Title: Initial Server Setup with Ubuntu 14.04 | DigitalOcean (at www.digitalocean.com)
<AtzeKraut> ist ja witzig!!  Unser bot heisst big le botzki
<Firutin> Hallo Zusammen, ich habe auf meinem Server via Steam ein spiel installiert und bin im Terminal und würde gerne in den Ordner reingehen. nach dem befehl ls wird mit der Ordner "Project Zomboid Dedicated Server" auch angezeigt mit den leerzeichen dazwischen versuche ich jetzt cd Project ..... einzutippen findet er den Ordner aber nicht auch nicht mit auto vervollständigung. Jemand eine Idee?
<ppq> ja
<ppq> nutz anführungszeichen
<ppq> cd "Project[TAB]
<Firutin> Toll danke hat funktioniert, aber wieso erkennt er das leerzeichen nicht?
<ppq> es ginge auch so: cd Project\ Zom[TAB]
<ppq> bspw.
<ppq> leerzeichen müssen mit \ escaped werden
<Firutin> okay danke dir :)
<ppq> :) keine ursache
<devidino> Hallo, ich weiss dass nicht in die ritcht channel bin aber villeicht weiss jemand etw. dazu. ich bin Unitymedia (kabel bw) kunde und ich habe ein Tecnicolor 7200 u , diese apparat ist nicht so toll, und ich will mal die Fritz-box  bestellen, aber ich habe gelesen dass ab 1 Januar ist moglich ein 'frei' router benutzen. weiss jemand was dazu ?? Danke und sorry für mein Deutsch
<AtzeKraut> HEy,  Ich habe meinen Virtual Host nun (hoffe ich korrekt)  nur sehe ich meine Datein beim Aufrufen der Seite und keine Seite selbst?  ALso bloß den Inhalt wie img/ etc. inde.hmtl
<AtzeKraut> http://pastebin.com/f6UVCRT5
<le_bot> Title: <VirtualHost *> ServerAdmin mail@mail.de ServerName www.domain.de - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<rsx> AtzeKraut: bei inde.hmtl auch kein Wunder
<koegs> und directory listing sollte man sowieso abschalten
<exo2> kann mir jemand sagen warum thunderbird 440mb RAM, also 14% davon verbraucht?
<exo2> Ich finde das nicht okay...
<ppq> wieso nicht?
<ppq> ram ist dazu da, ihn zu nutzen
<ppq> das ist gut und richtig
<exo2> ist bei mir aber knapp und ich verstehe nicht warum thunderbird so viel ram braucht.
<nagetier> exo2: nimm eine andere Anwendung
<exo2> vorschläge?
<exo2> außer evolution, das nehme ich nicht :D
<ppq> apt search mail
<nagetier> exo2: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Claws_Mail/
<le_bot> Title: Claws Mail › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> exo2: Was ist die Ausgabe von free -m ?
<Firutin> Kann es sein das es für alte Ubuntu versionen der befehl apt-get update nicht richtig funktioniert und es bestimmte packete zB vsftpd nicht gibt? Auf dem Server wo ich rumteste läuft wegen der alten CPU Ubuntu 12.04.5
<Firutin> also die Server version davon
<tojoko> sudo apt-get autoremove without options sucks
<tomreyn> Firutin: http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/vsftpd
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu – Details of package vsftpd in precise (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<tomreyn> vsftpd gitb's unter precise (14.04) also, auch für die i386 architektur
<Firutin> soll ich dann auf den server ubuntu nochmal neu installieren mit der 12.04 weil die iso die ich hatte hieß 12.04.5
<Longbottom> Hallo. Ich suche nach Ersatz für meinen alten EeePC. Schaue deshalb auch nach Tablets. Doch das BQ Aquaris M10 Ubuntu Edition hat sehr schlechte Kritiken. Darum denke ich an Microsofts Surface Pro oder Odys Wintab. Hat da jemand Erfahrungen, oder kennt noch andere Alternativen?
<tomreyn> Firutin: nein. 12.04.5 ist die neuste unterversion von 12.04. meine aussage bezog sich auf alle unterversionen, also 12.04.*
<tomreyn> Firutin: mit anderen worten: wenn du vsftpd nicht installieren kannst dann ist wohl mit deinem system was im argen.
<tomreyn> Firutin: aber bisher habe ich dazu von dir noch ekine fehlermeldungen gesehen, deswegen ist das nur ne mutmaßung
<AtzeKraut> Welche chmod und chown sollte mein /var/www haben?
<Firutin> tomreyn: okay verstehe wenn ich apt-get install vsftpb eingebe kommt nur das das Paket nicht gefunden wird
<bekks> Longbottom: Kauf Dir doch lieber was richtiges. z.B. ein Dell 5000/7000 Series.
<AtzeKraut> bzw /var/www/site1.de (welche keine Uploads erlauben soll, jedoch das runterladen von pdf?
<koegs> Firutin: das heisst ja auch vsftpd
<tomreyn> Firutin: hast du vorher 'sudo apt-get update' eingegeben (bzw. 'apt-get update' falls du als root arbeitest)?
<tomreyn> und der vertipper kommt noch dazu ;)
<bekks> AtzeKraut: 755
<bekks> AtzeKraut: Hast du die Rechte zerfetzt, und versuchstd as jetzt zu reparieren?
<koegs> Und www-data iirc
<AtzeKraut> ne, alles gut. möchte nur alles nach und nach optimieren. 
<bekks> AtzeKraut: Da optiomiert man genau nichts dran.
<Firutin> tomreyn: ja vertippt und nun sagt er Paket vsftpd ist nicht verfügbar, wird aber von einem anderen Paket
<Firutin> referenziert. Das kann heißen, dass das Paket fehlt, dass es abgelöst
<Firutin> wurde oder nur aus einer anderen Quelle verfügbar ist.
<Firutin> E: Paket »vsftpd« hat keinen Installationskandidaten
<Longbottom> bekks: Danke, das ist eine gute Idee. Wobei mich schon lange ein Tablet mit Ubuntu reizen würde, aber was gescheites hab ich bisher nicht entdecken können.
<bekks> Firutin: Dann zeig uns mal "lsb_release -sc" bitte
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> Firutin: hast du vorher 'sudo apt-get update' eingegeben (bzw. 'apt-get update' falls du als root arbeitest)?
<Firutin> tomreyn: und wenn ich sudo apt-get update eingebe bekomm ich mehrere fehlermeldungen: Fehlschlag beim Holen von http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/source/Sources  Hash-Summe stimmt nicht überein auch mit anderen adressen
<nagetier> Firutin: Wenn möglich, würde ich ja auf eine aktuelle LTS gehen.. wegen einer älteren CPU muss man auf die Server-Variante nicht verzichten
<tomreyn> Firutin: das laden der paketinformationen schlägt fehl. schau dir die fehlermeldungen die 'apt-get update' ausgibt genauer an, da liegt das problem.
<tojoko> Longbottom, nokia booklet 3g
<Firutin> nagetier: ist LTS die Version von Ubuntu? die 16.04 server hält bei der isntallation an.
<nagetier> 16.04 wäre die aktuelle LTS, ja
<nagetier> korrigiere, 16.04.1
<tojoko> ich habe jetzt openjava deinstalliert, um java8 zu bekommen, und sun java 8 installiert. sudo-apt-get autoremove gemacht. festgestellt, dass er eclipse deinstalliert hat
<tojoko> eclipse wieder installier - um nu festzustellen, dass ich wieder open-java-7 als abhängigkeit mit reingedrückt bekommen habe. Super!
<tomreyn> das leben ist kein ponyhof!
<koegs> Könnte man ja auch vorher kontrollieren anstatt einfach y/j zu drücken
<Firutin> tomreyn: du sagst ich soll mir das genauer anschauen meinst du weil da steht die Hashsumme stimmt nicht überein? Wenn du mir einen Tipp gibst schau ich auch erstmal ins Forum möchte mir nicht hier alles vorkauen lassen habe aber wirklich keine Idee gerade
<tojoko> kann mir noch jmd. erklaeren, wie ich eclipse update?
<jokrebel> tojoko: Du bist tokam von neulich?
<tomreyn> Firutin: zeig mal bitte die gesamte ausgabe des folgenden befehls: sudo LANG=C apt-get update
<bekks> tojoko: Manuell. Ohne vorher eclipse aus den Repos zu installieren.
<tojoko> jokrebel, nee, sorry.
<bekks> tojoko: Oder einfach mit der Version leben, die in den Repos ist.
<tomreyn> Firutin: nutz dafür bitte ein pastbin
<tojoko> bekks, danke - und wenn ich's jetzt aber schon installiert habe? sudo eclipse und dann in eclipse das update ausfuehren?
<tomreyn> Firutin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ 
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<tojoko> jokrebel, wenn dann postmen, das waere mein alternativer nick - oder tony. ;)
<jokrebel> tojoko: ok
<Firutin> tomreyn: habe das noch nie benutzt einfach bei Syntax lassen was steht und dann wenn ich es eingefügt habe unten auf Paste! klicken?
<tomreyn> Firutin: ja
<Firutin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23335222/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<tomreyn> Firutin: sudo rm -rf /var/lib/apt/lists/*; sudo apt-get update
<tomreyn> Firutin: bitte keine vertipper dabei
<bekks> tojoko: Nein, kannst du nicht.
<bekks> tojoko: Deinstallier eclipse aus den Repos, lade es Dir manuell von eclipse.org und führ das Update aus.
<Firutin> tomreyn: ja nun hat er die updatelisten geladen ohne fehler ich versuchst jetzt mal mit upgrade okay?
<tomreyn> Firutin: ja
<tomreyn> Firutin: dist-upgrade
<tomreyn> und dann solltest du vsftpd installieren können.
<tomreyn> ich bin mal weg, später wieder da, wird aber dauern.
<Firutin> okay danke aber wie bist du jetzt da drauf gekommen bzw wie käme ich auf sowas als anfänger?
<Firutin> und danke für deine Hilfe :)
<exo2> danke nagetier, ich hol mir jetzt dennoch 2x 4gb ram für mein tp t500 und werde dann auf 64 system umsteigen :D
<tojoko> bekks, danke - aber http://askubuntu.com/a/263528 , naja gut, ich hatte das so verstanden, dass er das update auf die art und weise durchführen konnte.
<le_bot> Title: Why does Eclipse's "Check for updates" not work - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<bekks> tojoko: Aus dem Link von dir: "If Ubuntu versions of Eclipse packages are not bleeding edge enough for you, I'd recomment to download a separate copy of Eclipse from their website (you can also choose the version of Eclipse this way) and run it from your home directory - this actually is quite easy."
<tojoko> bekks, thank u very much.
<tomreyn> Firutin: fast immer klappt es so: wenn etwas nicht wie erwartet funktioniert, dann nochmal alles was dafür funktionieren muss im temrinal ausführen und schauen ob dabei fehlermeldungen ausgegeben werden. und wenn dem so ist dann die fehlermeldung nehmen und in ne suchmaschine eingeben, und schwupps hast du nen lösungsansatz.
<Firutin> tomreyn: okay super werde das des nächste mal zuerst versuchen :)
<tomreyn> viel erfolg ;)
<ripZone6> hey
<tojoko> ripZone6, ho! :)
<ripZone6> hey
<ripZone6> i got a 1
<ripZone6> q*
<bekks> Dann stell doch deine Frage...
<tomreyn> ripZone6: this is a german language channel, if you're looking for the enlgish langauge one, /join #ubuntu 
<Firutin> ist es möglich eine festplatte in 2 verzeichnisse einzubinden? zB /home/user1/hdd und /home/user2/hdd
<_moep_> nein
<_moep_> aber google mal nach symlink
<Firutin> okay danke
<_moep_> as könnte dir helfen
<Firutin> ja super das ist genau das was ich brauche danke dir
#ubuntu-de 2017-10-09
<Rolfi> Hallo! Gestattet bitte eine kurze Frage zu Ubuntu 16.04 LTS Deja Dup: Einzelne Datei wiederherstellen https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/D%C3%A9j%C3%A0_Dup/
<le_bot> Title: Déjà Dup › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Rolfi> Im Menue "Wiederherstellen" Von welchem Ort wiederherstellen wird nach Ordner gefragt. Was trägt man da ein?
<Rolfi> Den aktuellsten gz-Ordner der Datensicherung oder die wiederherzustellende Datei oder ???
<Rolfi> Problem selbst gelöst, siehe https://club.computerwissen.de/qa/datensicherung-linux-ubuntu-16,04-lts
<le_bot> Title: Datensicherung Linux ubuntu 16,04 LTS (at club.computerwissen.de)
<christoph> hi, gibt es irgendwo einen channel wo man sich bzgl video convertierung bzw capturing / grabbing erkundigen kann ?
<Fuchs> christoph: /msg alis help list 
<Fuchs> kurzum: vermutlich
<christoph> aber keine ahnung wo genau
<Fuchs> /msg alis list * -topic *video*   so als Idee
<Fuchs> ffmpeg kann alles von Dir gewuenschte, also ggf. in deren Kanal 
<DaVu> christoph: was genau magst du denn wissen? Vielleicht können wir dir auch hier helfen
<christoph> okay, nunja also ich habe video 8 kasetten und einen sony ccd tr 31 handycam camcorder der composite output hat
<christoph> und jetzt will ich die video 8 kasetten digitalisieren
<DaVu> ok, dafür wirst du eine entsprechende capturing Karte und jede Menge Plattenplatz brauchen ;)
<christoph> https://www.amazon.com/Top-Longer-Capture-Digitise-Recorder-Composite/dp/B072QVG2CS/ref=sr_1_2_sspa?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1507554007&sr=1-2-spons&keywords=capture+composite&psc=1
<christoph> sowas in der art ?
<christoph> und warum so viel Plattenplatz bzw wie viel ? hätte nicht gedacht das das soo schlimm wäre
<DaVu> Hast du einen Laptop oder einen Desktop, den du dafür nutzen magst?
<christoph> am liebsten mein notebook mit 500 gb ssd leider mit dualboot sprich 200 fallen für windows runter
<christoph> :D
<DaVu> https://www.amazon.de/Capture-Recorder-Remote-Gameplay-Blu-ray/dp/B01N5H0EQU/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1507554255&sr=8-2&keywords=capture+card+composite
<DaVu> könnte mir vorstellen, dass bei dem Gerät die Quali etwas besser ist
<christoph> okay, mit wie viel festplattenplatz muss ich in etwa rechnen ?
<DaVu> Ich kann es dir nicht genau sagen. Es kommt halt drauf an in welchem Codec das Gerät entsprechend aufzeichnet und ob da der USB nicht schon der Flaschenhals ist
<DaVu> sollte es nachher h264 sein, wirds gar nicht so viel
<DaVu> aber dafür muss es halt "on-the-fly" codiert werden
<christoph> okay ich verstehe
<DaVu> wenn das nicht geht, musst du es erstmal 1:1 auf die Platte schieben und dann dort codieren
<christoph> und das kann ich mit ffmpeg machen ?
<DaVu> z. B. ja
<christoph> und 1:1 auf die platte schieben kostet mich wie viel speicher ?
<DaVu> du brauchst ja auch entsprechende Software, mit der du nachher aufzeichnest. Denke du wirst das ja unter Windows machen wollen, oder?
<christoph> am liebsten unter ubuntu
<DaVu> dann schau schon mal, dass du eine geeignete Software dafür findest
<DaVu> eine die mit dem Gerät welches du kaufen möchtest, kommunizieren kann
<DaVu> Da du ohnehin ein Dual-Boot System hast, würde ich dir tatsächlich Windows an Herz legen. In dem Fall weniger Sucharbeit
<christoph> und da welche software ?
<DaVu> https://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/analoge-videos-digitalisieren/
<le_bot> Title: Analoge Videos digitalisieren? › Multimedia › Ubuntu verwenden › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<DaVu> da hat das auch schon mal einer unter Ubuntu versucht
<DaVu> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Videograbbing/
<le_bot> Title: Videograbbing › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<christoph> im streaming bereich gibt es doch die open broadcaster software. kann man damit nicht evtl das bild abfangen
<DaVu> keine Ahnung
<develop1> hi
<develop1> ich habe eine udev regel erstellt, die beim vorhandensein einer bestimmten seriellen schnittstelle zum einen einen symlink erstellen und ein kleines script ausführen soll
<multistorm> hy .. ich habe aktuell ein kleins Problem mit JAVA, aktuell habe ich das OPEN JDK installiert, leider brauche ich für ein Projekt JAVA FX und laut Inernet funktioniert das nur mit dem Originalen JRE ... kann ich das jeztt nachträglich einfach drüberbügeln oder gibt es da was zu beachten ?
<develop1> nur das symlink erstellen mit der regel funktioniert, daher gehe ich von einer korrekten triggerung aus
<develop1> füge ich den parameter für das skript in RUN+="" hinzu, wird der worker mit signal 9 gekillt. sagt mir journalctl
<develop1> paste udev regel: http://dpaste.com/2WEH675
<le_bot> Title: dpaste: 2WEH675 (at dpaste.com)
<tomreyn> multistorm: ist eher offtopic, aber lies mal https://stackoverflow.com/questions/18547362/javafx-and-openjdk
<le_bot> Title: java - JavaFX and OpenJDK - Stack Overflow (at stackoverflow.com)
<tomreyn> AKA dein (teil des internets) lügt
<develop1> paste journalctl http://dpaste.com/0WCAHF7
<le_bot> Title: dpaste: 0WCAHF7 (at dpaste.com)
<develop1> scheinbar braucht das serielle interface eh lange und wird irgendwann gekillt?
<multistorm> tomreyn: kannst du mir kurz nochmal den Off Channel sagen ?
<Frickelpit> multistorm: einfach ein -offtopic hinten dran hängen
<multistorm> Frickelpit: Super Danke
<Frickelpit> np
<develop1> dachte auch schon daran, dass evtl die udev regel zu früh im boot prozess ausgeführt wird, und hab daher eine führende 99- in den regelnamen aufgenommen
<develop1> natürlich ohne erfolg :)
<develop1> übersehe ich etwas?
<develop1> paste ubuntu version: http://dpaste.com/3CRM53X
<le_bot> Title: dpaste: 3CRM53X (at dpaste.com)
<develop1> hab den skript start in die rc.local wie damals ohne systemd geschrieben, läuft. was soll der rotz?
<develop1> na herzlichen dank
#ubuntu-de 2017-10-10
<passt> Ich erstelle meine Datensicherung mit rsync nach dem Bsp-Skript aus dem Wiki.
<passt> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Skripte/Backup_mit_RSYNC/#Das-Skript
<le_bot> Title: Backup mit RSYNC › Skripte › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<passt> Beim Überprüfen der Sicherung stelle ich fest, dass sich zahlreiche Dateien fehlen, die laut Log kopiert hätten sein sollen.
<passt> Mein Skript sieht so aus:
<passt> rsync -e "ssh -p 22 -l sshuser" -avRAX "<ip>:/data/pfad" --numeric-ids --delete --include-from=meine_auswahl /mnt/Datensicherung/Mon/171009 --link-dest=/mnt/Datensicherung/Mon/last >> $LOG 2>&1
<passt> Jetzt frage ich mich ob der Fehler im LOG, in rsync oder gar an meiner Backup-Festplatte liegt?
<passt> Kinders, Fehlalarm! Den Unterschied zw Groß/Kleinschreibung sollte ich kennen :(
<stevieh> Hi Ho, hat hier jemand _gut_ plan vom LVM? Ich will vgs auswerten und frag mich ,warum da Einträge doppelt sind...
<Frickelpit> doppelt?
<stevieh>   VG   Attr   VSize Devices           VG UUID                               
<stevieh>   sos  wz--n- 2.71t /dev/sdb2(0)      ibNg9S-g8U0-sj5t-m1PT-yZAq-1abF-DZDfm0
<stevieh>   sos  wz--n- 2.71t /dev/sdb2(355314) ibNg9S-g8U0-sj5t-m1PT-yZAq-1abF-DZDfm0
<stevieh> vgs -o vg_name,vg_attr,vg_size,devices,vg_uuid
<stevieh> war der call. Und die vg hab ich genau einmal mit /dev/sdb2 gemacht... warum kommt da das zweite nochmal?
<Frickelpit> lass mal das devices weg, das gehört zum Logical Volume Segment Fields 
<stevieh> aber genau die brauch ich :-)
<Frickelpit> dann nimm lvs anstatt vgs
<Frickelpit> allerdings ist das eher uninteressant
<Frickelpit> devices                - Underlying devices used with starting extent numbers.
<stevieh> daher kommen wohl auch die "doppelten" devices, weil die haben unterschiedliche lv_uuids... aber da hab ich nur ein lv drauf?
<stevieh> nein, stimmt, ich hab zwei lvs drauf.
<stevieh> das ist aber doof. Wie bekomm ich denn die pvs für ne vg?
<Frickelpit> pvs?
<stevieh> phsyical volumes. 
<Frickelpit> ja, schon klar. du sollst das mal eintippen
<stevieh> ah :-)
<Frickelpit> zweite Spalte
<Frickelpit> pv, vg und lv sind jeweils mit display noch etwas gesprächiger
<Frickelpit> also pvdisplay usw
<stevieh> ja, aber ich brauch das zum scripten...
<stevieh> hmm... mal mit pvs probieren, aber da fehlt mir wiederum die vg_uuid ;-)
<stevieh> pvs -o pv_name,vg_uuid
<stevieh> den brauch ich.
<stevieh> fielen Tank fürs Mitdenken :-)
<Frickelpit> np
<stevieh> wie ist das denn, wenn mir in einer vg ein pv fehlt? kann ich das rauswerfen und dann wieder ein neues dranmachen? Die Daten sind dann alle futsch gehe ich mal von aus?
<frostschutz> das was auf dem pv drauf war ist futsch
<frostschutz> und wenn das dann ein halbes lv war dann findet lvm und das dateisystem das auch nicht so lustig
<stevieh> aber es könnte noch was retten?
<frostschutz> schwer zu sagen, kommt drauf an, ... besser man hat backups
<stevieh> das ist das backup medium :-)
#ubuntu-de 2017-10-11
<DiveSurfer> hi, ich habe ein kleines problem mit gdm und dem lockscreen. wenn ich mit "super + L" den bildschirm sperre und mich erneut anmelde starte die gnome sitzung neu
<dadrc> Ubuntuversion?
<DiveSurfer> 17.10
<dadrc> Ugh, Betakrams
<DiveSurfer> richtig
<dadrc> Keine Ahnung, frag mal in +1 (entweder #ubuntu-de+1 oder #ubuntu+1)
<DiveSurfer> ok, danke 
<DiveSurfer> hi, ich habe ein problem beim starten von ubunut 
<DiveSurfer> [  167.030879] Could not find key with description: [02d6d39d1ddaf903]
<DiveSurfer> [  167.030914] process_request_key_err: No key
<DiveSurfer> [  167.030915] Could not find valid key in user session keyring for sig specified in mount option: [02d6d39d1ddaf903]
<DiveSurfer> wenn ich ein keyctl show mach, wird mir aber der schlüssel angezeit
<DiveSurfer>  953781914 --alswrv      0     0       \_ user: 02d6d39d1ddaf903
<sdx23> DiveSurfer: der Key-Name steht ganz vorne.
<DiveSurfer> und das hinten ist dann was ?
<DiveSurfer> die zwei nummern stimmen ja überein
<empedokles78> Ubuntu meldet mir gerade: Nur noch 1.1 GB verfügbar. Was nun?
<sdx23> DiveSurfer: nach welcher Anleitung hast du das da eingetragen?
<Frickelpit> empedokles78: Platz schaffen
<sdx23> empedokles78: Dinge löschen. Oder auch nicht.
<empedokles78> Es sind vor allem OS-Dateien. :)
<empedokles78> 120 GB.
<empedokles78> Ist die Platte.
<empedokles78> Es gibt ein paar java-Programme, die ich in der Zeile mit der Endung .sh installiert habe. Wie deinstalliert man sowas?
<tomreyn> ne ubuntu-installation (per installation von paketen aus den offiziellen repositories) auf 120 GB zu bringen dürfte kaum möglich sein.
<deem> empedokles78: mit denselben skripten oder manuell jede einzelnen datei entfernen
<empedokles78> Ja, natürlich sind noch Dokumente dabei, aber nicht wirklich viel.
<empedokles78> War es ein Script?
<deem> empedokles78: wenn es die endung .sh hatte mit sehr hoher wahrscheinlichkeit
<empedokles78> Es sind Vorjahresversionen dieser Software: https://steuern.lu.ch/steuererklaerung/steuererklaerung_natp
<le_bot> Title: Steuererklärung natürliche Personen - Kanton Luzern (at steuern.lu.ch)
<Frickelpit> empedokles78: schau nach, wo der Platz liegt. 'du -h -d 1 / 2>/dev/null'
<LetoThe2nd> ncdu FTW
<tomreyn> diese software (zumindest die aktuelle version) ist ein makeself-binary. beispiel-installationsskript: curl -s https://download.lu.ch/steuern16/steuern.lu.2016nP_linux_64.sh | head -n 586
<tomreyn> anders gesagt: wenn du (hier) nicht unterstützte installationen durchgeführt hast dann gibt's (hier) auch keine (oder nur falls sich jemand erbarmt) unterstützung bei deren deinstallation
<empedokles78> Ich hab's einfach per ./dateiname installiert. Jedes fortlaufende Jahr. Naja, Ubuntu sollte halt von Haus aus einen richtigen Softwaremanager mitbringen.
<tomreyn> tut es das nicht? wäre mir neu.
<tomreyn> wenn du ohne sudo installiert hast dann ist's vermutlich nur in / unterhalb deines home-verzeichnisses gelandet und damit durchaus wieder aufräumbar.
<empedokles78> tomreyn, offenbar nicht, sonst könnte man's ja per klick deinstallieren.
<empedokles78> Fickelpit, dein Befehl sieht dann so aus: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25720313/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Frickelpit> empedokles78: wenn /home keine eigene Partition ist, dann dort -> 54G	/home
<Frickelpit> !Paketverwaltung
<le_bot> Informationen zu Paketverwaltung finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketverwaltung
<Frickelpit> auch spannend zu lesen
<Frickelpit> aber wenn du irgendwelche Skripte installierst, geht das eh an deiner Paketverwaltung vorbei.
<empedokles78> Es ist ein Programm oder?
<tomreyn> moment, du entscheidest dich eine nicht unterstützte installation durchzuführen, stellst dann fest dass sich diese nicht mit einem klick entfernen lässt und schließt daraus dass das betriebssystem ohne richtigen softwaremanager daher kommt? das ist wie wenn man ein auto kauft, das dann komplett mit roter farbe von innen ausmalt und dann feststellt dass man durch die scheiben nicht mehr gucken kann, und den autohersteller da
<tomreyn> für verantwortlich macht.
<Frickelpit> schau in das Script, ob es etwas anbietet zum deinstallieren. Ansonsten musst du halt suchen, wo es alles liegt
<empedokles78> In home liegen "mythtv"(?) und "nuc"
<MadPsymon> empedokles78, interessant wäre ein ls -la (wenn nicht zu vertraulich). Wahrscheinlich legt der installer einfach nur einen Ordner an der gelöscht werden muss
<empedokles78> Ich denke nicht, dass ich die Scripte der Vorversionen habe. Vielleicht liegen sie noch irgendwo auf der Platte, aber wo und ein readme war auch nicht dabei.
<empedokles78> was ist mythtv?
<Frickelpit> !mythtv
<le_bot> Informationen zu MythTV finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/MythTV
<empedokles78> Fricklpit, hmm.. ist mir jetzt unbekannt, wie das auf meine platte gekommen ist, zudem ausserhalb des home/nuc verzeichnisses.
<empedokles78> MadPsymon: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25720361/ (da liegt noch einiges, was ich bestimmt nicht mehr bräuchte und irgendwann einmal installiert wurde.
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<MadPsymon> hm von der Größe fällt mir jetzt nix größeres auf
<MadPsymon> die Skripte für 2015/16 wären auch noch da
<MadPsymon> startet sich wenn du das skript nochmal ausführst ein Assistent für die Installation?
<MadPsymon> evtl kannst du da sowas wie remove auswählen im skript direkt finde ich nix
<empedokles78> Vermutlich also Videos/Musik
<empedokles78> welches Skript z.b.?
<MadPsymon> das was du heruntergeladen hast und dann mit ./skriptname ausgeführt hast
<MadPsymon> ansonsten würde ich mal kontakt zum helpdesk aufnehmen
<MadPsymon> https://steuern.lu.ch/steuererklaerung/steuererklaerung_natp/stnatp_aktuelle/stnatp_helpdesk
<le_bot> Title: HelpDesk - Kanton Luzern (at steuern.lu.ch)
<empedokles78> Hier noch ein Paste von der 2015er: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25720426/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<empedokles78> Das ist der Ordner, den die Software angelegt hat.
<empedokles78> War das .sh Skript ein Script, dass dieses Javaprogramm direkt online bezogen und installiert hat?
<MadPsymon> okay. kannst du dann nicht einfach die ordner der vergangenen Jahre löschen bzw. wichtige daten sichern und den rest löschen??
<empedokles78> Ich habe die Steuerdaten eh alle in der Dropbox. Wenn ich im Dash nach Steuern suche, erscheinen aber die Icons der Software.
<empedokles78> Kann man nicht etwas mit diesem "uninstall" anstellen?
<MadPsymon> hupps, das hab ich übersehen. aber einen versuch wäre es wert im ordner mal ./uninstall zu machen
<empedokles78> Hat offenbar geklappt. ;)
<empedokles78> komischerweise erscheint immer noch ein Icon steuern.lu.2015 jP im Dash, aber ich finde keinen Ordner. Hmm..
<k1l> aus und wieder einloggen
<empedokles78> k1l, das war nicht das, was ich entfernt habe.
<empedokles78> Was könnte "C:\nppdf32Log\debuglog.txt" sein?
<Frickelpit> ein Textfile? pack ein file vor dem Dateinamen im Terminal, dann siehst du es.
<empedokles78> file C:\nppdf32Log\debuglog.txt
<empedokles78> C:nppdf32Logdebuglog.txt: cannot open `C:nppdf32Logdebuglog.txt' (No such file or directory)
<empedokles78> Ich müsste vermutlich, diese \ irgendwie übersteuern.
<Frickelpit> vollen Pfad angeben und in Anführungszeichen, damit die \ nciht in deiner Bash was escapen
<empedokles78> ASCII text, with CRLF line terminators
<deem> das ist ein log von einem hp drucker, wenn ich mich recht erinnere
<Frickelpit> CRLF ist ein Windows-File
<deem> hplib und so
<empedokles78> Dann brauche ich es wohl nicht mehr.
<Frickelpit> Entscheide schnell und Weise, junger Padawan, wie du damit umgehst
<deem> oh, gar nicht
<empedokles78> Textreader im bash?
<deem> das kommt vom adobe pdf plugin im ff
<deem> bzw vom adobe pdf plugin in egal welcher software
<empedokles78> dann brauche ich es doch?
<deem> oder von adobe pdf. wie auch immer man das im endeffekt bezeichnen möchte.
<deem> empedokles78: es ist ein log. wenn keine fehler auftreten, kannst du es löschen, aber es wird wiederkommen
<empedokles78> Okay, kann man irgendwo sehen, wo die icons im dash herkommen?
<Frickelpit> vermutlich aus /usr/share/icons oder so
<empedokles78> Ich meine die des .sh scripts/programms.
<empedokles78> Wo würde die Software liegen, wenn ich es mit "sudo ./script" installiert habe?
<Frickelpit> das kommt drauf an, was im script steht
<empedokles78> Frickelpit, ich sehe im Dash jetzt noch zwei programmicons: "steuern.lu.2013 nP" und "steuern.lu.2015 jP", wo deinstalliere ich die?
<Frickelpit> das kommt drauf an, was im script steht
<Frickelpit> ehrlich, ich weiß nicht, wo das script bei dir was hingepackt hat
<empedokles78> Gibt es denn so viele Möglichkeiten in Ubuntu?
<mgolisch> /usr/share/applications ?
<Frickelpit> sieh dir das script an, was es tut
<Frickelpit> vermutlich eher im /home irgendwo als .desktop
<empedokles78> ich sehe unter share/applications spontan nichts.
<empedokles78> Dateisuche?
<mgolisch> ansonsten ~/.local/share/applications
<empedokles78> mgolisch, da finde ich zumindest eine Datei namens: steuern.lu.2013 nP-0.desktop
<empedokles78> Die andere nicht.
<empedokles78> rm ?
<mgolisch> wenn das program selbst schon deinstalliert wurde kannst das einfach löschen
<mgolisch> dann ist der eintrag weg
<empedokles78> Es wurde nicht deinstalliert, aber dann habe ich immerhin einmal den eintrag weg.
<empedokles78> Kann man das Programm über die bash suchen?
<mgolisch> naja in dem .desktop file steht zumindest drin wo die ausführbare datei liegt
<Frickelpit> empedokles78: find ist dein freund
<empedokles78> okay, werde ich später versuchen, danke für die hilfe
<bierdieb> Hello. I just made a mistake. How can i revert this command:
<bierdieb> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:graphics-drivers
<bierdieb> sorry, falscher chan. wie kann ich das rückgängig machen
<k1l> !ppa-purge
<le_bot> Um Pakete aus Fremdquellen zu entfernen benötigt man ppa-purge. Mehr Informationen: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketquellen_freischalten/PPA#PPA-entfernen
<bierdieb> thx
<bierdieb> https://paste.debian.net/990274 oh Oh ist das eine akzeptable antwort, oder bin ich schon wem auf den leim getreten?
<le_bot> Title: debian Pastezone (at paste.debian.net)
<k1l> regel nummer 1: nicht blind einfach repos zu deinem system hinzufügen, wenn dir an deinem system etwas liegt.
<k1l> was sagt denn "lsb_release -sd"?
<bierdieb> ich habe danach nix geupdated oder installiert
<bierdieb> also nach dem repo add
<ppq> hast du nach dem sudo add-apt-repository [...] überhaupt apt-get update gemacht? wenn nicht, sollte es reichen die entsprechende .list datei aus /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ zu entfernen
<bierdieb> nein, habe nicht update gemacht
<Frickelpit> der Befehl kennt auch die Option -r
<ppq> gut, dann ist das alles unkritisch
<k1l> <k1l> was sagt denn "lsb_release -sd"?
<ppq> einfach die .list löschen und gut is
<bierdieb> $ lsb_release -sd
<bierdieb> Ubuntu 17.04
<bierdieb> danke
<k1l> wundert mich, dass er keine paketliste findet, 17.04 pakete hat das repo ja. dann musst du händisch das repo löschen
<bierdieb> verstehe nicht. 
<bierdieb> add-apt-repository ppa:graphics-drivers
<ppq> na wenn er noch kein apt-get update gemacht hat, sind die listen auch noch nicht im system
<bierdieb> das hab ich gemacht und dann den fehler bemerkt. dann gepuged
<bierdieb> purge
<k1l> ppq: iirc aktualisiert das selber die listen?
<Frickelpit> bierdieb: add-apt-repository -r ppa:graphics-drivers entfernt alles, auch den dazugehörigen gpg Key
<Frickelpit> k1l: nope
<bierdieb> ok, scheint geklappt zu haben Frickelpit 
<bierdieb> kann mir denn jetzt noch jemand ne dummy-anleitung empfehlen um nvidia treiber zu installieren? ich verzweifel daran noch. Ich brauche die für opencl aufgaben, nix weiter 
<k1l> ubuntu liefert ganz ohne extra repos schon nvidia treiber
<ppq> k1l, ne, tuts nicht, das apt-get update muss man immer noch hinterhefeuern
<k1l> ppq: *-get
<ppq> das addet nbur die .list datei und den key
<ppq> joa oder apt update, ist ja wurscht
<k1l> bierdieb: systemeinstellungen, software und updates, letzter tab
<bierdieb> wie kann ich testen, ob die karten erkannt sind? hardinfo spuckt nur zu einem von zwei geräten eine zeile aus. sind beides gleiche
<k1l> oder vorletzter tab
<k1l> lspci
<bierdieb> https://paste.debian.net/990275
<le_bot> Title: debian Pastezone (at paste.debian.net)
<bierdieb> gleich wie hardinfo. es sollten aber 2 nvidia karten sein.
<k1l> eine amd, eine nvidia.
<bierdieb> sch....ön
<k1l> sicher, dass die auch hardwaremässig da funktioniert? aich vom strom her, und vom pci slot?
<bierdieb> sind kleine karten, strommäßig sollten die gehen
<bierdieb> 2x 75W
<bierdieb> beide hängen an risern, aber nur eine erkannt....
<bierdieb> hm, nr2 dreht auch kein lüfter seh ich gerad....
<k1l> ich seh erstmal keinen grund warum der linux kernel es nicht erkennen sollte. check erstmal die hardware
<bierdieb> jup. ich guck mal die drähte an. danke bis hier!
<bierdieb> aha, jetzt laufen beide.
<bierdieb> danke.
<ppq> und, woran lags?
<bierdieb> keine ahnung. habe die pcie karten gewackelt, sitzen nicht sehr fest, die stromversorgung der nicht laufenden karte ab und wieder angesteckt, reboot, lief.
<bierdieb> eigentlich nicht rebootet, sondern ausgeschaltet rumgefingert.
<bierdieb> genug für heute. morgen gucke ich dann mal, ob die software sich auch über die neuen karten freut.
<ppq> :)
<NTQ> Ich hab ein komisches Problem. Ich verbinde mich zu einem Beaglebone über Ethernet, der mir Daten schickt. Zum Testen hab ich einfach netcat genutzt, aber es gibt nichts aus. Gleichzeitig logt Wireshark aber alle Pakete, die ankommen. Das Phänomen hab ich erst seit eben. Die ganzen letzten Wochen funktionierte das tadellos.
<NTQ> Auf einem Mac das selbe Phänomen. Vielleicht liegt es doch an dem Beaglbone, aber wieso zeigt Wireshark dann Pakete an?
<bierdieb> : error while loading shared libraries: libnvidia-ml.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<bierdieb> ich war neugierig.
<NTQ> ah, sorry. Scheinbar krieg ich nur Nullbytes geschickt. Das kann ja nichts werden.
<bierdieb> brauche also nvidia treiber. habe gesehen, es gibt dazu packages in den repos. kann ich jetzt einfach die pakete installieren oder muss ich da noch was spezielles drehen?
<mgolisch> gibts da nicht son tool für?
<mgolisch> irgendwas mit eingeschränkte treiber oder so
<mgolisch> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Zus%C3%A4tzliche%20Treiber/
<le_bot> Title: Zusätzliche Treiber › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> scheint schon weg zu sein
<mgolisch> jo muss mal mein irc part/join filter anpassen
<mgolisch> :(
#ubuntu-de 2017-10-12
<LetoThe2nd> welche usb-wlan sticks sind denn zur zeit als unproblematisch bekannt, besonders für hostapd als access point?
<dadrc> für hostapd willst du wahrscheinlich was mitm ath9k chipsatz
<dadrc> aber in welchen sticks sowas drin ist, lässt sich quasi nicht sagen
<dadrc> die wechseln alle 3 minuten den chipsatz, weil der gerade billiger ist
<dadrc> ich hab gerade ein paar nano-dinger von logilink gekauft, da scheint gerade rtl8188 drin zu sein
<dadrc> der funktioniert aber nur mit realteks hostapd-version
<LetoThe2nd> bäh :-(
<LetoThe2nd> dadrc: danke.. nur leider nicht was ich hören wollte :-(
<dadrc> Olimex verkauft dir AR9271-Dongles
<dadrc> Die sollten taugen, und sie geben den Chip an
<dadrc> https://www.olimex.com/Products/USB-Modules/MOD-WIFI-AR9271-ANT/
<le_bot> Title: MOD-WIFI-AR9271-ANT (at www.olimex.com)
<dadrc> Specs sind halt eher mäßig, 2.4GHz, 150Mb/s, aber dafür funktionieren die Dinger halt.
<dadrc> Sind natürlich ausverkauft, seh ich gerade -.-
<dadrc> Falls jetzt bei Google der TL WN722 rausfällt, aufpassen. Nur die alten davon haben den AR9271, mittlerweile scheint es auch welche mit RTL-Chips zu geben
<dadrc> Hardwarerevision 4+ ist RTL, glaub ich
<LetoThe2nd> hmkay. gezielt nach atheros dongels suchen ist ne gute idee, da lässt sich im industrial bereich hoffentlich was finden.
<LetoThe2nd> merci
<dadrc> Wenn du was ordentliches findest, sag mal Bescheid, ich könnte mir auch mal 1-2 gute USB-Dinger hinlegen
<haemorrh1ge> hi
<haemorrh1ge> is this channel to learn german language ?
<moveax>  /join #deutsch
<Loetmichel> no this is the channel for german Ubuntu support
<egnu> Ubuntu scheint selbsterklärend - sprich viel Supportet werden muss hier nicht :D
<NTQ> Ich hab ein Verzeichnis, das Dateien enthält, deren Dateinamen Doppelpunkte enthält. Erstmal kein Problem über SFTP. Aber gebe ich den Ordner über Samba frei, dann werden alle Dateien, die Doppelpunkte in ihrem Namen tragen, nicht aufgelistet, wenn man in Ordner geht, der welche enthält. Kann man das irgendwie ändern? Was stört ihn an Doppelpunkten?
<sdx23> NTQ: https://unix.stackexchange.com/a/381639
<le_bot> Title: samba how to display files with colon in their names? - Unix & Linux Stack Exchange (at unix.stackexchange.com)
<NTQ> sdx23: Klingt gut. Probiere ich gleich mal aus
<doev> Hallo, hat jemand Ahnung von einer Endian-Firewall, bzw. wäre das noch ein Thema für den Channel?
<doev> Habe nämlich zwei Stück per VPN zusammen geschaltet, aber Zugriff ist jeweils nur in das "GRÜN" genannte Netzt möglich.
<Anticom> Tag zusammen. Bei 16.04 sollte ich da eher unity-tweak-tool oder ubuntu-tweak bevorzugen?
<empedokles78> Ich erhalte auf einmal bei meinem Drucker ein Ausrufezeichen und kann nicht mehr drucken. Woran könnte es liegen?
<ppq> Anticom, meiner meinung nach: weder noch. was bezweckst du denn damit?
<Anticom> ppq: https://github.com/anmoljagetia/Flatabulous
<le_bot> Title: GitHub - anmoljagetia/Flatabulous: This is a Flat theme for Ubuntu and other Gnome based Linux Systems. (at github.com)
<ppq> oha, da braucht man ja einen ganzen sack voll fremdquellen
<ppq> aber die anleitung scheint ja für 16.04 zu sein, wenn sie was taugt sollte das also passen
<ppq> würd ich jedoch die finger von lassen :)
<Anticom> ppq: benutze auf der arbeit schon seit ewigkeiten flataboulus und hatte nie damit probleme
<Anticom> Und themes brauchen immer nen sack voll fremdquellen ;-)
<ppq> jojo, war nur meine meinung :)
<Frickelpit> 2 würd ich nun nicht "einen Sack voll" nennen
<Anticom> Also die Readme sagt ja (neuerdings) dass ab 16.04 ubuntu-tweak zu bevorzugen sei. Aber unity-tweak-tool ist in den offiziellen repos und funktioniert AFAIK auch wunderbar unter xenial ohne probleme
<Frickelpit> themes und icons, ansich ok
<Anticom> eben
<empedokles78> Was ist das Problem?: https://imgur.com/kwESDYJ
<le_bot> Title: Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet (at imgur.com)
<Frickelpit> dennoch kann es dir bei einem upgrade auf eine neuere Version den Tag versauen ;)
<Anticom> Frickelpit: inwiefern?
<Frickelpit> naja, es ist halt eine Fremdquelle
<empedokles78> Hat das Druckerproblem etwas mit dem wöchtenlichen Ubuntuupdate zu tun?
<frostschutz> empedokles78, laut packages.ubuntu.com sollte die datei im paket printer-driver-gutenprint drin sein
<empedokles78> frostschutz, ich verstehe nur bahnhof, auf jeden fall scheint das drucken seit dem update nicht mehr zu funktionieren.
<empedokles78> und das bei beiden druckern.
<deem> das sieht ein bisschen so aus, als würde cups nicht laufen
<frostschutz> empedokles78, in dienem screenshot steht was von einer fehlenden datei und das wär das paket dazu... kannst ja mal schauen in deine paketverwaltung ob was fehlt
<deem> empedokles78: zeig mal bitte ein 'sudo service cups status' in einem pastebin
<empedokles78> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25726417/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<deem> empedokles78: ist das ein copy paste fehler, dass da nur ups steht?
<empedokles78> sorry, moment
<empedokles78> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25726429/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<deem> das widerlegt schonmal die vermutung, dass cups gar nicht läuft
<deem> dann ist da aber was anderes im argen
<deem> empedokles78: du könntest mal die logs in '/var/log/cups/' durchforsten, ob da was brauchbares zu finden ist
<empedokles78> kann ich da etwas anzeigen? : http://paste.ubuntu.com/25726440/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<frostschutz> empedokles78, läuft ein sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get upgrade fehlerfrei? dann einfach mal sudo apt-get install printer-driver-gutenprint probieren und schauen ob sich in der Anzeige was ändert? Hab keinen Brother-Drucker, kA welche Pakete das wirklich braucht
<empedokles78> Ja, das läuft problemlos. Aber warum sollte sich das über das Update geändert haben?
<empedokles78> Kann ich die Datei access_log.1 irgendwie im terminal anzeigen?
<Frickelpit> ja
<Frickelpit> !less
<le_bot> Informationen zu less finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/less
<Frickelpit> z.b.
<empedokles78> seht ihr etwas?: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25726506/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<empedokles78> Hier noch eine Datei: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25726519/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<empedokles78> Bezüglich meines Printer-Problems ist es so, dass Ubuntu auch einen internen Fehler feststellt, wenn ich einen Drucker hinzufügen will. Kann ich diese Meldung irgendwie als Ganzes pasten?
<empedokles78> Executable Path: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/cups-pk-helper-mechanism
<empedokles78> Package: cups-pk-helper 0.2.5-2ubuntu2
<empedokles78> ProblemType: Crash
<empedokles78> cups-pk-helper-mechanism crashed with signal 5 in g_variant_new_va()
<jokrebel> das ist alles? empedokles78 
<jokrebel> wenn nein - bitte alles - aber in nem NoPasteService wie im Topic verlinkt
<ghostcube> jokrebel: klingt nach dem fehler hier
<ghostcube> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cups-pk-helper/+bug/1565170
<le_bot> Title: Bug #1565170 “cups-pk-helper-mechanism crashed with signal 5 in ...” : Bugs : cups-pk-helper package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<empedokles78> jokrebel, ich kann das gerade nicht reproduzieren. die meldung ist leider nicht in einem copy and paste dialog erschienen. ich habe das abgetippt.
#ubuntu-de 2017-10-13
<empedokles78> Wie kann ich austesten, ob mit meinem Netzwerk alles okay ist? Vielleicht liegt mein Druckerproblem daran.
<sdx23> Nein. Deine Pakete sind kaputt. Was sagt apt-cache policy printer-driver-gutenprint #?
<empedokles78> sdx23, http://paste.ubuntu.com/25731032/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<sdx23> sollte aber installiert sein, in dem Paket ist nämlich die Datei, die in deinem Screenshot vermisst wird (rastertogutenprint.5.2)
<empedokles78> Naja, unter Drucker hinzufügen wurden vorher immerhin Printer angezeigt. Jetzt sehe ich gar nichts mehr.
<sdx23> oder aber du richtest den Drucker neu ein, ohne gutenprint. (ob das geht, kA)
<sdx23> "vorher"?
<empedokles78> Ehe ich das Problem hatte.
<empedokles78> Ich habe hier noch einen Faden zu meinem Problem mit Screenshot erstellt: https://askubuntu.com/questions/964304/my-printers-dont-work-anymore-since-last-update/964426#964426
<le_bot> Title: 16.04 - My printers don't work anymore since last update - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<sdx23> Was hast du dazwischen gemacht? Zwischen "kein Problem" und "jetzt Problem".
<empedokles78> Nur das wöchentliche Ubuntuupdate m.W. (was ja gar nicht toll wäre).
<sdx23> der helper-mechanism hat nichts damit zu tun, dass das Drucken ansich nicht geht. Sonst kannst du auch unter http://localhost:631 Drucker hinzufügen. Aber wie gesagt, der erstere Drucker ist (zumindest nach dem Screenshot von gestern) für gutenprint konfiguriert, du hast das Paket aber nicht.
<sdx23> dass der socket fehlt, ist auch merkwürdig. Das dürfte nicht "einfach so" passiert sein.
<sdx23> I.e.: Installier das Paket. Wenn's dann immer noch nicht geht, wären Logs hilfreich. In /etc/cups/cupsd.conf die Zeile mit "LogLevel warn" zu "LogLevel debug" ändern. Dann in /var/log/cups/error_log suchen.
<sdx23> Dazwischen natürlich cups neustarten, sudo service cupsd restart
<empedokles78> Ich habe bei beiden Druckern dieselbe Meldung erhalten.
<empedokles78> Welches Paket soll ich installieren?
<sdx23> welche Meldung? In beiden Screenshots sind unterschiedliche.
<sdx23> Das Paket printer-driver-gutenprint.
<empedokles78> Welchen Screenshot meinst du?
<empedokles78> Das Paket wird nirgends erwähnt.
<empedokles78> bash: cd: /etc/cups/cupsd.conf: Ist kein Verzeichnis
<sdx23> Das ist eine Datei. Öffne sie mit einem Editor.
<sdx23> Doch, das Paket wurde von mir erwähnt (du hast oben apt-cache policy davon gepostet) und auch von frostschutz schon gestern.
<empedokles78> Okay, ja, diesen Printer benötige ich eigentlich nicht mehr. Mit welchem Befehl öffne ich die Datei in einem Editor?
<empedokles78> Das Paket habe ich installiert: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25731120/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<sdx23> Schau an. Zeile 6, 7, 8. du hattest gar kein cups mehr installiert...
<sdx23> Ohne Cups, nix drucken.
<empedokles78> Ich kann mich nur erinnern, dass ich dieses imagemagick deinstalliert habe.
<empedokles78> Jetzt ist etwas ausgedruckt worden, beim Brother Drucker.
<empedokles78> Unter Drucker (Systemeinstellungen) wird allerdings immer noch ein ! angezeigt.
<sdx23> empedokles78: MERKE: wenn du Dinge deinstallierst, _immer_ darauf achten, was dabei mit entfernt werden wird.
<empedokles78> sdx23, ich dachte, das sei eine Grafiksoftware (die ich über das Software-Center deinstalliert habe).
<sdx23> empedokles78: jaja, aber wenn cups eine Abhängigkeit auf imagemagick hat, und du imagemagick deinstallierst, muss cups halt auch gehen, weil es ohne imagemagick nicht sein kann.
<empedokles78> Warum soll cups (Druckerhelper?) eine Abhängigkeit zur Grafiksoftware haben?
<empedokles78> Und warum wird man darüber nicht gewarnt?.
<empedokles78> Soll ich nun wieder ein "sudo apt-get install cups-pk-helper" machen? Weil ich das gemäss dem Herr hier deinstalliert habe: https://askubuntu.com/questions/964304/my-printers-dont-work-anymore-since-last-update/964426#964426
<le_bot> Title: 16.04 - My printers don't work anymore since last update - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<sdx23> Aber natürlich wirst du darüber gewarnt. "sudo apt-get -s remove imagemagick | less" und dann genau lesen.
<sdx23> -s ist "simulate", d.h. es wird nichts tatsächlich entfernt. Ohne -s wirst du extra gefragt, ob das ok ist, dass <Dinge die darüber aufgelistet sind> entfernt werden.
<sdx23> Den helper kannst du wieder installieren.
<empedokles78> Im Software-Center jedenfalls nicht nicht. Wenn man sudo apt-get remove imagemagick eingibt auch?
<sdx23> 11:10:39 <           sdx23> -s ist "simulate", d.h. es wird nichts tatsächlich entfernt. Ohne -s wirst du extra gefragt, ob das ok ist,    | dass <Dinge die darüber aufgelistet sind> entfernt werden
<empedokles78> Also keine Rückfrage an Normalanwender. :)
<empedokles78> Fehlt mir von cups jetzt sonst noch etwas?
<sdx23> Doch, alle Normalanwender die apt-get, apt, aptitude oder sonstwas verwenden. Was <merkwürdige GUI> macht, kann man nie so genau sagen.
<empedokles78> Aber auch nur wenn man diesen Spezialparameter kennt? 
<sdx23> Nochmal: Ohne -s wirst du _extra_ gefragt, ob es ok ist, dass diverse davor aufgelistete Pakete entfernt werden werden.
<sdx23> Mit -s fragt er nicht nach, weil er ehh nichts tatsächlich tut. Das war nur eben zu Demozwecken.
<empedokles78> sdx23, okay, habe ich überlesen.
<empedokles78> Benötige ich jetzt noch etwas aus cups?
<empedokles78> Warum warte ich beim 2. Drucker so lange auf die Seiten?
<ghostcube> empedokles78: ernst gemeinte frage?  das hängt von so vielen faktoren ab, dass die gefühlte wartezeit schwer zu suporten is
<empedokles78> ghostcube, naja, der billigdrucker (brother) druckt viel schneller als dieser teure toshiba (den ich nun auch noch angeschlossen habe), verwunderlich ist das schon.
<ghostcube> naja wie wärs jeden einzeln auf dem selben port mit der selben datei zu prüfen und überhaupt mal zu prüfen was wie passiert. spoolt der teure evtl merh daten vor bevor er druckt usw usf
<ghostcube> das is allerdings nichts für den support hier
<empedokles78> ghostcube, es war dieselbe datei. weiss allerdings nicht, wie man sowas auf denselben port legt (bzw. nicht einmal was damit gemeint ist)
<empedokles78> Wie kriege ich nun eigentlich das Ausrufezeichen in den Settings wieder weg?: https://imgur.com/vzAjEZM
<le_bot> Title: Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet (at imgur.com)
<empedokles78> Funktionieren tut's ja danke Eurer Hilfe wieder.
<empedokles78> Ist eine Befehlsreferenz ein guter Einstieg in die Bash?
<ppq> der beste einstieg ist learning by doing
<ppq> aber doku hilft immer :)
<DaVu> Das ist DER Einstieg: http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashGuide
<le_bot> Title: BashGuide - Greg's Wiki (at mywiki.wooledge.org)
<DaVu> Das hier kann man sich auch mal anschauen. Ist aber schon älter, aber nicht verkehrt: http://openbook.rheinwerk-verlag.de/shell_programmierung/
<le_bot> Title: Rheinwerk Computing :: Shell-Programmierung (at openbook.rheinwerk-verlag.de)
<tia> hallo
<tia> sagt mal wenn ich bei freenode nen vhost haben will an wen muss ich mich richten. weis das jemand
<Frickelpit> tia: probier es mal in #freenode
<tia> super danke erstmal
<moveax> tia nach einem cloak fragen
<tia> ok, spricht der gute german
<empedokles78> Ich habe mir mal das zugelegt: https://www.amazon.de/Linux-Befehlsreferenz-kompakt-Thematisches-Shellkommando-Verzeichnis/dp/3842343116/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1507901827&sr=8-1&keywords=linux+befehlsreferenz
<DaVu> sowas gibt es auch als Smartphone App, was ich sehr nütlich fand
<empedokles78> Hab' keins.
<empedokles78> Im Moment bin ich noch zu fest am Befehle abtippen. ;)
<empedokles78> Ne: Copy & paste.
#ubuntu-de 2017-10-14
<heli> hello
<heli> kann mir jemand bei XUBUNTU helfen?
<jokrebel> nicht in der kurzen Zeit, nein
<pedalritter> ich hab ein problem: you are in emergency mode. after loggin, type "journalctl -xb" to view system logs, "systemctl reboot" to reboot, "systemctl default" or D to try againto boot into default mode
<Frickelpit> und mal die logs angesehen?
<nagetier> aber doch nicht heute!
<pedalritter> was muss ich machen damit ich mein system starten kann
<Frickelpit> Was hast du denn als letztes geändert?
<pedalritter> ich weis es nicht, habe gerade lubuntu 17.04 aufgespielt
<pedalritter> hallo kann mir einer helfen, bitte
<nagetier> pedalritter: direkt nach dem ersten Neustart erscheint die Meldung?
<pedalritter> ja 
<nagetier> Dann schau dir bitte die Ausgabe von "journalctl -xb" an und sende sie
<nagetier> !paste
<le_bot> Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntu.com/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<nagetier> ^ pedalritter 
<pedalritter> senden kann ich sie nicht(journalctl), da es mein anderer rechner ist
<nagetier> Ja, dachte ich mir
<nagetier> Dann fasse mal bitte zusammen
<pedalritter> was soll ich zusammenfassen
<nagetier> Sinnvoll die Ausgabe vom Log, die letzten Zeilen.. notfalls tippe sie ab
<nagetier> pedalritter: Hattest du gute Gründe nicht die LTS-Version von Ubuntu zu nehmen? 16.04 ist für Anfänger oft weitaus sinnvoller
<pedalritter> fsck failed with error code 4,   failed to start file syatem check on /dev/disk/by--uuid/0ae77429-867c-4ca3-82b923b1a7f2c30a
<pedalritter> Steht in rot
<nagetier> Ahja
<pedalritter> hm was mache ich nur
<nagetier> pedalritter: Du musst dein Dateisystem überprüfen
<pedalritter> und wie mache ich das
<jokrebel> mit ner LiveCD und fsck
<nagetier> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dateisystemcheck/#Manuelle-Pruefung
<le_bot> Title: Dateisystemcheck › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<pedalritter> soll ich installcd mal einlegen
<jokrebel> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dateisystemcheck/
<le_bot> Title: Dateisystemcheck › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<nagetier> :)
<jokrebel> doppelt hält besser
<nagetier> pedalritter: Die CD für die Installation kann man verwenden, mit einer vollwertig gestarteten Linux-Version ist es allerdings einfacher - starte nicht die Installation sondern die angebotene Live-Version
<nagetier> Das kannst du direkt nach dem ersten Zugriff auf die CD auswählen
<nagetier> Wenn ich mich nicht irre, aber das sollte auch die 17.04 anbieten
<pedalritter> danke ich kann mich einloggen, noch etwas anpassen und dann habe ich es wohl
<nagetier> Sehr schön
<nagetier> pedalritter: Halte deine "Festplatte" ne Zeitlang unter Beobachtung
<pedalritter> ja mache ich
<pedalritter> gute nacht und nochmal danke
#ubuntu-de 2017-10-15
<Placebo> hi
<bambi> Guten Tag, um uns bei einem Übersetzungsprojekt zu helfen, wir suchen nach deutschsprachigen Menschen nach Möglichkeit nativ. um uns zu helfen, wieder zu lesen und damit eine korrekte Übersetzung zu gewährleisten
<bambi> danke, mich mit privater Nachricht zu kontaktieren oder https://discord.gg/7a3n57J, (i understand english and french only sorry)
<le_bot> Title: Discord - Free Voice and Text Chat for Gamers (at discordapp.com)
<bambi> this is a indie game projet actually =) 
<Anticom> Tag zusammen. Hab in meinem Laptop ne nvidia 940MX verbaut und würde gerne den nvidia treiber aus den repos installieren. Lese dazu grade https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/Nvidia/nvidia/ aber werde aus den graka-familien nicht wirklich schlau
<le_bot> Title: nvidia › Nvidia › Grafikkarten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Anticom> Kann mir bitte mal jemand kurz sagen, welchen treiber ich jetzt genau brauche für meine grafikkarte?
<freakyy> Anticom: moment
<freakyy> drück mal Windows Taste und danns chreib treiber rein
<freakyy> da öffnest du dann
<freakyy> "Anwendungen"
<freakyy> dort gehst du auf
<freakyy> Zusätzliche Treiber
<freakyy> und dann steht da irgendwas von wegen NVIdia treiber
<freakyy> den wählst du aus
<freakyy> :)
<Anticom> war zwar nicht der weg, den ich in erinnerung hatte aber auch bei ubuntu führen viele wege nach rom schätze ich :-)
<freakyy> jap ;D
<Anticom> Bin mal rebooten
<doev> Bei mir sind da aber drei NVIDIA Treiber :)
<jokrebel> so - hab nun die ersten Probeexemplare eines .vob Videos mit der Musik hinterlegten Diashow. Die sollte nun idealerweise noch auf nem Desktop platziert werden und per Doppelklick im Vollbildmodus starten (ob nun VLC oder Videoplay erstmal egal)
<sdx23> jokrebel: nen starter der vlc mit passenden optionen startet?
<jokrebel> Kann ich die Datei nicht einfach auf den Desktop nachher ziehen und dann in den Eigenschaften festlegen "starte mit VLC im Vollbild"?
<sash_> nö
<jokrebel> oder muss ich das von Hand machen sdx23 
<sash_> Dafür gibts ja .desktop-Files ;)
<sash_> Oder Skripte
<jokrebel> *seufz* noch ne Hürde bevor Feierabend
<sash_> Ich würd einfach sagen "Mach nen Rechtsklick und 'Öffnen mit VLC' und dann nen Doppelklick in das Video"
<sash_> Problem gelöst.
<jokrebel> die hoffentlich endgültig passende Fassung ist grad mal bei 50%
<sash_> 50% was
<jokrebel> sash_: Ja - das is Plan B
<sash_> Encoding?
<jokrebel> sash_: .vob Datei erzeugen
<jokrebel> und die muss man dann ja auch noch komplett probeschaun. ....und ggf. nochmal von vorn anfangen
<sash_> Kannst auch ne start_dia.sh erzeugen mit folgenden Inhalt: https://hastebin.com/arageqamap.bash und dann ausführbar machen
<le_bot> Title: hastebin (at hastebin.com)
<sash_> Und die aufn Desktop legen. Sollte eigentlich klappen.
<jokrebel> na mal schaun ... 75%
<sash_> Sowas kann man ja auch vorher schon mit anderen Files testen :P
<jokrebel> nun gut - "öffnet mit VLC" festgelegt. Jetzt Doppelklick auf das Desktopicon und dann nochmal im VLC Doppelklick für Vollbild sollte ja machbar sein
#ubuntu-de 2019-10-07
<Estov> Heyho, Ich versuche eine virtuelle Maschine einzurichten auf Ubuntu 18.04 mit Windows 7 64 bit als Guest OS. Dabei möchte ich kvm / qemu und pci passthrough verwenden. 
<Estov> Es hat alles soweit wunderbar geklappt, nur leider erkennt Windows die GPU nicht richtig. Der Gerätemanager zeigt "This device cannot be started Code(10)" an.
<Estov> Um zu überprüfen, ob ich alles richtig konfiguriert habe (bzgl. pci passthrough), habe ich noch Arch Linux als Guest OS installiert. Dort schien alles wunderbar zu klappen, lspci liefert für die Grafikkarte genau die selbe Anzeige wie bei meinem Hostsystem. Kann mir jemand helfen meine GPU unter Windows zum Laufen zu bringen ?
<j0k> also unter Virtualbox gibt es da sogenannte Gasterweiterungen
<j0k> welche speziell für Windows sich dann auch auf die Grafik auswirken
<Estov> Bei der kvm Lösung sollte es genauso funktionieren wie wenn man es normal auf den Rechner installiert ... :(
<j0k> gaukelt Virtualisierung nicht erst mal grundsätzlich Standardhardware vor?
<Fussel> wenn auf dem windows alle treiber installiert sind
<Fussel> was ist da standart? ein amiga?
<j0k> VGA halt
<Fussel> vga müsste er auf alle fälle ausspucken
<Estov> In meinem Fall wird die GPU vom Hostsystem zum Gastsystem "durchgereicht", da wird nichts virtualisiert. Folge: Das Hostsystem kann die GPU nicht mehr verwenden, dafür kann das Gastsystem auf die GPU direkt zurückgreifen und das (fast) ohne Perfomance-einbußen.
<Fussel> hmm
<j0k> sprich: Die GUI des Hosts würde dann nicht mehr funktionieren? Klingt nicht wirklich richtig
<Estov> Ich verwende ein Notebook mit 2 Grafikkarten (genauer Intel chip und Karte ) ;)
<j0k> aber keine Ahnung was es da inzwischen für Zaubertricks gibt
<Estov> Dein Gedanke war richtig. Man benötigt in der Tat mindestens 2 Grafikkarten, da 1 Karte dem Hostsystem entzogen wird.
<Fussel> die brauchen aber beide treiber von windows
<j0k> das zusätzlich auch noch, ja
<Fussel> aber keine sorge, am 1.1. hat sich das mit win7 sowiso erledigt :D
<tomreyn> sagt mal, könnt ihr euch erinnern dass es immer mal 'beschwerden' gibt dass die de.archive.ubuntu.com mirrors manchmal erstaunlich lahm sind?
<tomreyn> aber die sind dann nur für einzelne extram lahm, für andere nicht?
 * j0k nicht
<tomreyn> ok. falls dem doch so war, könnte das jetzt behoben sein. da waren zwei einträge mit bandbreite 128 Kbps in der mirrorliste.
<j0k> klar! Schluckauf kann alles mal haben
<j0k> oh
<tomreyn> die guten alten modemzeiten!
<tomreyn> gebündeltes isdn!
#ubuntu-de 2019-10-08
<chris456732> wie erzeuge ich in jedem verzeichnis eine hashdatei mit den hashes aller datein des verzeichnisses? 
<LetoThe2nd> find $IRGENDWAS -exec $DEINEHASFUNKTION\;
<LetoThe2nd> so als ansatzpunkt
<chris456732> LetoThe2nd, danke damit habe ich auch rumexperimentiert. nur war ich zu bloed ein find das directories sucht vor eines zu setzen, dass dann auf allen files im directory etwas ausfuehrt :)
<j0k> ? hab nur ich den Satz nicht verstanden trotz mehrmaligem lesen?
<koegs> er will erst ein find benutzen das bestimmte ordner sucht um dann darin die hash-funktion auf die files zu benutzen :)
<j0k> ja - so stand das im ersten Satz
<j0k> den Satz von 10:24 hab ich nicht kappiert
<Fuchs> find hat ein exec, da willst Du halt die hashfunktion, dann >> hashdatei.txt    oder so 
<Fuchs> alternativ, wenn man finds exec nicht mag, kann man auch  for file in find ... ; do $hashfunktion $file >> hashdatei.txt; done    
<koegs> und "-type f" nicht vergessen :)
<chris456732> wo finde ich empfehlung zu sata controllern die stabil mit guter treiberunterstuetzung in linux laufen?
<tomreyn> chris456732: meinst du separate controller, also PCI-steckkarten?
<tomreyn> die auf mainboards aufgelöteten laufen in der regel problemlos.
<tomreyn> problematisch wird's mitunter halt bei separaten raid-controllern mit proprietären treibern
<tomreyn> aber dann bist du ja auch schon im bereich serverhardware und es gibt eh nicht so viele anbieter
<chris456732> sorry fuer die spaete antwort. ja ich meine sata contoller karten. also nicht on board sondern pci. moechte einfache verlaessliche zusaetzliche sata ports, benoetige kein raid.
<chris456732> pcie
<stevieh> einfach schauen, was für ein Chipsatz drauf ist und dann, ob der unterstützt wird.
<Hope> Guten Abend, ich benötige hilfe für eine VPN verbindung mit vpnc. Ich versuche seit einigen Tagen eine VPN verbindung herzustellen. Ich habe eine .vpn datei die ich mit der Software "ShrewSoft" unter Windows importieren kann und das VPN funktioniert. Wen ich aber die daten 1:1 unten Linux mit dem Tool vpnc versuche, bekomme ich immer diesen
<Hope> Fehler: vpnc: response was invalid [1]:  (ISAKMP_N_INVALID_EXCHANGE_TYPE)(7)
#ubuntu-de 2019-10-09
<Hope> Moin, ich habe ein kleines Problem. Ich kriege es nicht hin, unter Ubuntu über vpnc eine VPN verbindung aufzubauen. Ich bekomme die Fehlermeldung: vpnc response was invalid 1 (isakmp_n_invalid_exchange_type)(7)
<Hope> Wie es ausschaut, wird der "aggressive mode" standartmäßig bei vpnc nicht unterstützt. Ich habe im Netz einige Beispiele geschaut, wie man den angeblich  zum laufen bekommen soll, aber alles ohne erfolg :(
<j0k> vielleicht diesmal ein wenig länger warten. Im IRC bekommt man die guten Antworten oft erst nach Stunden oder Tagen
<Hope> Ich war gestern der meinung, das es schon zu spät ist.
<j0k> ah! ja!
<nils_2> hat ja mal wieder geklappt mit dem warten. du bekommst bestimmt wieder eine beschwerde j0k :-D
#ubuntu-de 2019-10-10
<Kirschlorb> Moin. Ich habe mir ein ganz normales Keyboard gekauft, das meldet sich als 4 verschiedene usb.../input0 usw. an. ist das ok so oder kann das problematisch sein?
<Kirschlorb> Hier wäre ein paste von dmesg https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/VHR7PYD66g/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<kirschlorbert> ich war disconnected aus irgendeinem grund, falls noch jemand wach ist
<p01nt3r> nabend. habe eben wine-staging-4.12.1 deinstalliert um zu schauen, ob wine-staging-4.17 installierbar ist. dies geht jedoch nicht, weil da (noch?) ein paar pakete fehlen. gibt's eine möglichkeit, die 4.12.1 wieder zu bekommen, auch wenn die paketverwaltung mir nur 4.17 vorschlägt?
<k1l_> was sagt denn "apt policy PAKETNAME"?
<p01nt3r> k1l_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/qvffk2nGv9/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<k1l_> du kannst dir eine bestimmte version mit "apt install PAKETNAME=VERSIONSNUMMER" installieren, wenn sie noch im repo ist.
<p01nt3r> k1l_, scheint gefunzt zu haben, muss ich diese version jetzt nicht halten oder macht die paketversion das (scheinbar?) von selbst?
<p01nt3r> k1l_, synaptic zeigt mir ein grünes kästchen mit einem gelben stern, das war auch vorher so, als die neueren versionen zurückgehalten wurden
<p01nt3r> jo scheinbar wird das automatisch wegen konflikten zurückgehalten, da ist die neueste version (4.17) momentan wohl noch nicht ganz sauber implementiert.
<p01nt3r> k1l_, also mal vielen dank!
<dreamon> Guten Abend. Mein Notebook reagiert nicht mehr wenn ich einen meinen Externen Monitor am HDMI anschließe. Er spiegelt das Bild nicht, "Anzeige"-Programm zeigt den zweiten Monitor auch nicht mehr an.
<dreamon> Kann mir jemand sagen ob dmesg eine Ausgabe gibt wenn man externen Bildschirm anschließt?
<k1l_> dreamon: spontan würde ich sagen: ja.
<k1l_> hast du mal die tastenkombo zum umschalten auf der tastatur versucht?
<dreamon> k1l_, Gute Idee.. leider negativ. Es geht zwar bei der Tastenkombi das Anzeige Fenster auf. In dem ich aber nur den Laptop Monitor sehe. Aber nicht mehr den Externen
<dreamon> Habe zwei Monitore versucht.
<k1l_> ging es vorher? was passierte dann?
<k1l_> welche graka ist das? eine intel?
<dreamon> k1l_, Ist eine Nvidia hybrid oder wie das Teil heißt .. wo man auf Intel umschalten kann. Ich meine das sie aktuell im Intel Mode läuft
<dreamon> Ja gegen 15Uhr lief es noch, an einem anderen Monitor. Ging dann in standby und konnte nicht mehr erwecken. Mußte ihn abwürgen.Seither dieses Verhalten
<k1l_> ja standby hat oft probleme, wenn beim aufwachen der treiber die hardware noch nciht richtig da ist. meistens hilft da einordentlicher neustart
<dreamon> Den hab ich schon hinter mir
<dreamon> Ich teste mal ein anderes Laptop
<k1l_> "lshw -c video |nc termbin.com 9999" und "cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log |nc termbin.com 9999"
<dreamon> Anderes Laptop geht.. 
<dreamon> https://termbin.com/g1xy6 
<dreamon> https://termbin.com/rsnm → bei abgehängtem Externem Bildschirm
<k1l_> ist das jetzt der kaputte laptop?
<dreamon> Alles von der Kiste die kein Bild am Externen zeigt
<k1l_> der läuft aber nur auf der intel karte.
<k1l_> zeig mitte mal ein "dmesg |nc termbin.com 9999"
<dreamon> https://termbin.com/iw56
<k1l_> ok, also sieht so aus, als wenn er schonmal nicht weiß, wie er mit dem shortcut umgehen soll :)
<k1l_> "lspci -nn| nc termbin.com 9999"
<dreamon> Ich brauch eigentlich keine Tastenkombi.. Ich stecke an und starte ein Script das den externen einrichtet
<dreamon> https://termbin.com/8sh3
<k1l_> ja er sieht die nvidia gar nicht. das ist das problem
<k1l_> manche mainboards machen beim shortcut auch per bios das umschalten an/aus.
<k1l_> mach mal einen neustart und gucke im bios ob es da beide karten sieht, bzw ob du da umstellen/anstellen kannst.
<dreamon> Ok. Ich stell mal um.
<k1l_> evtl mal den alten kernel im grub probieren.
<dreamon> k1l_, Nun gehts wieder. Im Bios war auf UMA gestellt. Hab nun Hybrid eingestellt .. 
<dreamon> Eigentlich hab ich Nvidia immer deaktiviert gehabt, weil das Notebook sonst immer so laut ist.
<dreamon> Aber es hat mit den zwei Bildschirmen bisher immer im UMA Modus funktioniert gehabt
<k1l_> viele laptops haben gar keine technische verbindung zwischen dem stecker und der intel. 
<dreamon> Darf ich fragen woher du das weißt? ( nur interesse woher man das Erfahren kann )
<k1l_> woher genau weiß ich nicht mehr :)  aber da gab es oft probleme mit, als es mit den hybrid dingern los ging
<dreamon> Das Hybrid Teil nervt total.. Zocke nicht, will nur leises Notebook..
<dreamon> 04:00.0 3D controller [0302]: NVIDIA Corporation GF117M [GeForce 610M/710M/810M/820M / GT 620M/625M/630M/720M] [10de:1140] (rev a1)
<dreamon> k1l_, Danke Dir. Immerhin geht der Screen wieder ;.)
#ubuntu-de 2019-10-11
<karlheinzsuenken> hey
<karlheinzsuenken> eine frasge !!
<nils_2> kommt da noch was? :-D
<karlheinzsuenken> habe neune pc gekauft
<karlheinzsuenken> mit Intel dual core
<karlheinzsuenken> welches ubuntuu muss drauf ??
<nils_2> immer die aktuelle version
<k1l> nee
<nils_2> oder halt die LTS version. was dir sympatischer ist
<karlheinzsuenken> ja aber
<karlheinzsuenken> welchen desktopp
<k1l> willst du alle 6 monate aktualisieren? dann die aktuelle. wenn man das auch nur ein mal schieben will, dann LTS, da hat man mindestens 2 Jahre ruhe.
<nils_2> welcher dir gefällt. die einen mögen gnome, die anderen kde.....
<k1l> karlheinzsuenken: ubuntu bietet einige vorinstallierte desktops an. such dir einen aus der dir gefällt
<karlheinzsuenken> lieber lts
<karlheinzsuenken> aber ich mag keine gnome3
<k1l> !desktop
<le_bot> Informationen zu Desktop finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Desktop
<karlheinzsuenken> habt ihr noch Unity?
<nils_2> https://ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<le_bot> Title: Download Ubuntu Desktop | Download | Ubuntu (at ubuntu.com)
<Frickelpit> k1l: schau mal in den offtopic channel
<k1l> achso, dann ist das ja schon geklärt.
#ubuntu-de 2019-10-12
<micha8> Hi, ich versuche gerade ein Bios-update auf mein x220 zu spielen. ich gehe nach dieser Anleitung vor: https://thinkwiki.de/BIOS-Update_ohne_optisches_Laufwerk_unter_Linux leider bekomme ich folgende Fehlermeldung: ~/Downloads/Bios update x220$ sudo ./geteltorito.pl. -o thinkpadbios.img 8duj31us.isosudo: ./geteltorito.pl.: Befehl nicht gefunden
<le_bot> Title: BIOS-Update ohne optisches Laufwerk unter Linux – ThinkPad-Wiki (at thinkwiki.de)
<micha8> weiß hier jeman, was ich falsch mache?
<drc> zeig mal die ausgabe von `ls -l`
<micha8> -rw-r--r-- 1 micha users 32878592 Okt 12 13:19 8duj31us.iso-rwxr-xr-x 1 micha users     6602 Okt 12 13:22 geteltorito.pl
<micha8> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/KcBx2hcTnx/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<drc> ah, da ist der fehler:
<drc> du hast am ende von dem aufruf einen punkt, der da nicht hingehört
<drc> eine datei mit dem namen geteltorito.pl. gibt es nicht
<drc> nur geteltorito.pl, ohne punkt am ende
<drc> entweder datei umbenennen oder aufruf anpassen
<micha8> Ja, Danke! es hat geklappt! Supervielen Dank
<drc> gerne, viel erfolg mit dem biosupdate
<micha8> Danke, ich bin sehr gespannt.  Das Update läuft jetzt schon seit 6 Minuten. Ist es normal, dass das so lange dauert?
<drc> Das letzte Update auf meinem x250 hat auch irgendwie lange gedauert
<drc> Aber eine genaue Dauer kann ich dir nicht sagen
<micha8> ok, dann koch ich mir jetzt mal n Tee ;)
<micha8> Hm, leider ist er immer noch mit dem Update beschäftigt. Ich glaube nicht, dass das noch etwas wird :(
<j0k> micha8: Hat es denn inzwischen was getan?
<perter> Hey
<perter> Helppppppp
<perter> Helpppppppppp
<perter> Hilllfe
<peterpan> Hey
<hotcock> I wait for 19.10....
<peter5> Hey
<peter5> Hilfe
<j0k> Du schon wieder. So wird das nichts mit der Hilfestellung
<nils_2> 112
<peter5> Ich wollte euch lieben fragen 
<peter5> Was für eine de  kann ich nehmen wenn mir Gnome nicht gefällt
<j0k> lubuntu oder xubuntu oder kubuntu haben alle kein Gnome
<peter5> Was ist die beste
<peter5> Und was ist mit mate
<j0k> das ist ne Glaubensfrage
<peter5> Wollte eure Meinung 
<nils_2> schaue dir screenshots an und entscheide
<j0k> und im Zweifelsfall kann man alle als Livemedium gefahrlos testen
<peter5> Kubuntu sieht geil aus 
<k1l_> peter5: du kannst jeden desktop von ubuntu auch gleichzeitig installieren und dann am anmeldebildschirm auswählen welchen du nutzen möchtest.
<k1l_> peter5: also installiere dir, was die im wiki gefällt und dann teste es einach
<k1l_> !desktops
<le_bot> Hier eine Übersicht über verwendbare Desktops unter Ubuntu: http://i.imgur.com/3N5f6.jpg
<k1l_> !desktop
<le_bot> Informationen zu Desktop finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Desktop
<runner85sx> Nabend zusammen.
#ubuntu-de 2019-10-13
<kiwi_36> Hu
<kiwi_36> Hi
<kiwi_36> chanserv: 
<kiwi_36> Hilfe 
<drc> Wenn du eine Frage hast, einfach fragen …
<tomreyn> kiwi_36: ^
<kiwi_36> Also
<kiwi_36> Welches ubuntu für meinen AMD 2700x?
<tomreyn> kiwi_36: wahlweise 18.04.3 (mit padoka- oder oibaf-PPA) oder 19.04 oder 19.10 beta / daily
<tomreyn> obwohl... 18.04.3 klappt ggf. auch ohne dass du was verändern musst
<tomreyn> ah, gut dass wir gesprochen haben.
<markusabheiden> HEY
<markusabheiden> ich bin markus abheiden
<tomreyn> soso, und hat markusabheiden eine ubuntu-supportfrage?
<markusabheiden> japp
<markusabheiden> und zwar gabe ich neuen pc
<markusabheiden> AMD RYZEN mit 32 GB drd
<markusabheiden> *DDR
<tomreyn> herzlichen glückwunsch zum neuen pc
<tomreyn> und die frage war?
<markusabheiden> jaaa
<markusabheiden> welches OS muss da drauf ??
<drc> Das haben wir doch vor ca. 1 Stunde drüben durchdiskutiert … 
<tomreyn> das darfst du wegen mir frei auswählen, wir unterstützen hier nur ubuntu.
<markusabheiden> aso
<markusabheiden> also kein xubuntu suppport ?
<markusabheiden> Oder kubuntu
<tomreyn> ...und die offiziellen flavors, wie z.b. xubuntu
<markusabheiden> Ok thankks
<markusabheiden> ubuntu mate ist auch also offiziell jetzt ?
<tomreyn> ja, alle die auf der liste stehen halt
<tomreyn> !flavor
<markusabheiden> !flavor
<tomreyn> gibts hier leider nicht
<markusabheiden> aso schitt
<tomreyn> http://ubuntu.com/download/flavours
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu flavours | Ubuntu (at ubuntu.com)
<tomreyn> oder hier auf deutsch https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Ubuntu/Derivate/#Offizielle-Varianten
<le_bot> Title: Derivate › Ubuntu › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<markusabheiden> danke
<markusabheiden> welche DE nutzt du tomreyn??
<tomreyn> huch verpasst
<kiwi_36> Hi
<kiwi_9> hey
<kiwi_9> hes
<kiwi_9> hey
<kiwi_9> leuteee
<kiwi_9> wie gehts
<kiwi_9> :)
<k1l> kiwi_9: du wirst mittlerweile eher nervig mit deinen zig verschiedenen nicks und deinem verhalten. jetzt hat dich sogar schon der bot kurz stummgeschaltet. lies dir bitte mal die regeln durch: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/LocoTeam/IRC/#Das-Regelwerk-der-Ubuntu-IRC-Channels
<le_bot> Title: IRC › LocoTeam › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<kiwi_9> pass mal lieber auf dass canonical nicht zu machen müsste......
<k1l> kiwi_9: so nicht.
<fleisch1> hey Leute, weiss jemand, warum (pidgin) mehrere Minuten braucht um sich mit Freenode Irc zu verbinden? 
<zombiefox> fleisch1: was sagt denn das log, auf welche Adresse und welchen Port verbindest Du, und muss es wirklich Pidgin sein? Der IRC Support davon ist sehr schlecht
<fleisch1> @zombiefox: pidgin war vorinstalliert, dachte das nehm ich deshalb gleich. bei HexChat habe ich leider das gleiche Problem, wo finde ich denn die Pidgin 'Log-Datei' ?
<k1l> fleisch1: nimm mal hexchat und gucke dort ins server tab
<zombiefox> mehrere Minuten klingt eigentlich so nach Netzwerkproblem auf Deiner Seite. Wenn keine identd Antwort kommt, dann dauert es ein klein wenig laenger, aber das ist immer noch im Sekundenbereich 
<k1l> fleisch1: ansonsten guck mal im .purple ordner in deinem home ob da was liegt
<fleisch1> Internet funzt einwandfrei, kann mich auch ohne Probleme in andere Irc Netze verbinden. Nur Freenode macht Probleme. .purple schaue ich gleich nach, Moment bitte
<zombiefox> dann waere mal Port und Adresse interessant, aber wir machen eigentlich nichts anders als die meisten anderen Netzwerke 
<fleisch1> irc.freenode.net, port standard auf 6667
<fleisch1> Soll ich die Log datei hochladen? Oder kann mir dann jemand was böses?
<zombiefox> kommt drauf an was da drin steht, bei Port 6667 hast Du SSL hoffentlich aus, sonst willst Du 6697 
<zombiefox> des weiteren nimm mal chat.freenode.net, IRC ist zwar ein CNAME, aber vielleicht geht da bei der Namensaufloesung was schief 
<zombiefox> auf unsere Seite sehe ich auf den ersten Blick nichts, was zu Problemen fuehren koennte
<ppq> bei hexchat unter *buntu ist chat.freenode.net standardmäßig mit ssl auf port 7000 
<fleisch1> hab mir gerade die Log Dateien angeschaut, dort wird eig. nur mein Chatverlauf als .html Datei gespeichert, dort steht nichts interessantes drinn.
<fleisch1> ok, ich probiere chat.freenode.net      ja, ssl ist deaktiviert
<zombiefox> aktivier es mal und nimm einen TLS Port
<zombiefox> also 6697 oder 7000 oder 7070 
<fleisch1> ok, moment
<zombiefox> wir machen einen Scan nach offenen Proxies und verwundbaren Services, zudem eine identd Anfrage. Letztere machen andere Netzwerke ziemlich sicher auch, die anderen beiden nicht, also wenn Du da irgend eine Firewall hast, die sich dann bockig stellt ... ansonsten wuerde mir nichts einfallen 
<fleisch1> ok, ssl aktiviert und mit 6697, 7000, 7070 probiert, leider kein Erfolg, nein, Firewall läuft nicht
<fleisch1> Was ist denn dieses SASL? Soll ich dieses noch aktivieren?
<zombiefox> wenn Du einen Account hast und gerne automatisch eingeloggt werden wuerdest: ja
<zombiefox> ansonsten hat das keinen Einfluss 
<k1l> nimm doch mal bitte hexchat und gucke dort ins server log. das sollte alles anziegen was da los ist
<fleisch1> das kann ich unmöglich hier reinkopieren, da verflucht ihr mich danach alle :-)
<k1l> paste.ubuntu.com
<fleisch1> ok, paste.ubuntu.com --> erledigt
<k1l> wir rbauchen die neue url :)
<fleisch1> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/P9NTFkTTr2/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<fleisch1> sorry :-)
<k1l> da gabs jetzt auch die verzögerung?
<zombiefox> timestamps waeren nun nett gewesen, weil fuer mich sieht das eigentlich gut aus 
<zombiefox> also als Randbemerkung, Du versuchst noch Kanaele zu betreten wo man einen Account braeuchte, und die forwarden Dich dann sonstwohin, 
<zombiefox> also willst Du Dir ggf. einen Account zulegen (falls Du noch keinen hast), siehe  /msg nickserv help register,  und wenn Du das gemacht (und verifiziert) hast: SASL einrichten. Aber das hat mit der Verzoegerung nichts zu tun, ist mir nur aufgefallen 
<k1l> und du nutzt manjaro und fragst besser die manjaro jungs ob das bei denen normal ist mit der verzögerung :)
<fleisch1> manjaro, fedora, ubuntu... ist doch alles der gleiche geile *** :-) Glaube nicht, dass es am System liegt. Per Webbrowser kann ich mich auch in die Channels einklinken. Danke für eure Hilfe, ich mache jetzt Schluss, muss um 5 wieder raus, bis bald danke
<k1l> nicht wenn das problem nur bei manjaro auftritt ;)
